# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Cвято в дитячому садочку > Новий Рік >  Новорічні сценарії та інсценівки для середньої, старшої, різновікової груп

## мира

Ось сценарій до нового року
Пригода в казковому лісі.


Сценарій новорічної вистави для дітей молодшого
та середнього шкільного віку.

                                                              Картина 1.

Звучать позивні. Відкривається завіса.

Чарівний казковий ліс. Та частина, де мешкають Кощей, Баба-Яга та усіляка Нечиста сила.

На авансцені – вивіска “Казкова школа”

Виходить Баба-Яга. Вона співає пісню “У лісі чарівнім…”. Всі її учні та помічники - маленькі Бабки-Йожки, Кікіморки, Чортинятка танцюють та виконують вправи під музику. Одна Кікіморка весь час відстає та кумедно наздоганяє, впала, підвелася, пішла в іншу сторону…

Б-Я:        Струнко! Кроком руш!



В кінці всі звалилися в одну “кучу-малу”. Б-Я намагається втрутитися, всі звалюються на неї…

Б-Я:              Все, все, все. (Ляпає в долоні) Припиніть це неподобство. Вийди

                      наперед, нікчемо! Ставлю тобі… нуль і наказую: на чортячу   

                      дискотеку сьогодні не підеш!

Учениця1:   Бабусенько-Ягусенько. Я дуже хочу на дискотеку. Там 

                       же уся Нечиста  сила збереться. Чортенятка, л ішачки, відмочки.        

                       Буде так весело.

Б-Я:               Ну добре. Сьогодні я запросила гостей на відкритий урок до нашої 

                      казкової школи. Якщо урок пройде відмінно, то підете на дискотеку. А

                      якщо ні…

Всі :               Ми будемо дуже старатися…

Б-Я.               Ну то й добре. Ой, я тут з вами забалакалася, а діти вже прийшли.

Б-Я (до дітей в залі) : Пробачте мені, що я одразу вас не помітила.. Але ж я зовсім          

                      старенька, забудькувата стала та й бачу не дуже добре  (Видає з себе

                      стареньку). Пробачили? Ось і добре. Ну що ж, тоді давайте вітатися.

                      Привіт, хлопчики та дівчатка! (діти відповідають). (До своїх)  І ви

                      поздоровкайтеся з дітьми.

Учні біжать до дітей в зал, кожному подають руку, кричать: Привіт! Добрий день!

Б-Я:              Що ви робите?

Учні:            Здоровкаємося!

Б-Я:              Так ви будете до вечора здоровкатися!

Учні:             Так у нас тільки по дві руки…

Б-Я:               А ну швидко всі  сюди! І вітайте одразу всіх!

Учні:              А…Привіт, діти!!!(Діти відповідають)

Б-Я:              А тепер давайте знайомитися. Мене

                     звуть – Баба-Яга, без мене не відбувається ні одне свято, ні одна

                     новорічна казочка. Адже Баба Яга – найголовніша

                      героїня багатьох казок і найулюбленіша гостя на дитячих святах.

                     Одній мені не впоратися, ось  помічниць собі і готую. А як звуть  вас?

                     Кажіть свої імена разом.

                     Я почую…  Ну ось ,

                     Чую, тут є і Миколка, і Маринка, і  Михайло, і Даринка, є і Петрик і

                     Світланка, є Максимка і Оксанка.

                     Ой, які ви всі чудові, всі тепер мені знайомі.

                      Тепер я вам представлю своїх учнів. Це – маленькі Бабка-Йожка,

                      Лішачок, Летюча мишка, Кікіморка. У, проказниця. А ось моя

                      улюблениця – Чорна кішечка, відмінниця.


Чорна кішка виконує пісню “Чорний кіт” (або якийсь інший номер)

Кує Зозуля.                  

Б-Я:                Ой, як я з вами затрималася. До нового року залишилось тільки дві

                        години, а я ще не готова, не одягнута, без макіяжу. (Метушиться по

                        сцені, в зал – таємничо) Я сьогодні до свого давнього друга Кощея у

                        гості йду. Мені треба дуже гарно виглядати. Учні мої – за мною!



Б-Я і її учні вибігають зі сцени.                     

Світло спочатку згасає, а коли потроху вмикається, на сцені з’являється павутиння, Павуки і Кощій.

(Пластичний етюд ”Павуки” або танець)

    Кощей нудьгує. Він трохи схожий на Термінатора, тільки дуже худий і трішки поскрипує і розвалюється потрошку, коли рухається.

Кощій:       Яка нудьга, як мені це все набридло. Печера, павуки, чорти – все одне             і теж. А десь весело, всі граються, сміються, готуються до свята Нового року. Подарунки отримують… А до мене, як завжди прийде тільки Баба Яга. Ця стара зовсім з глузду з’їхала, як стала вчителькою. А ще чомусь вирішила, що вона – моя наречена. От дурепа. Для чого мені –молодому та гарному – ця нудна бабця?! (в цей час від нього щось відпало). Та ще взяла моду мене повчати: Ти, Кощій, недобрий, треба бути лагіднішим, тоді з тобою всі будуть дружити… 

                    А я розумію так: якщо я поганий герой, то і повинен бути злим, страшним і всім капості робити. А не сюсюкати, як які-небудь Буратинки та Мальвінки. Правду я кажу?

Павуки та чорти відповідають “Так, так, Кощій”

Кощій:        Хто у казках самий  страшний? А самий підступний? (Хоче виглядати страшним, але сам кумедний. Все у нього відвалюється, він смішно кульгає…)

Всі :             Ти, ти, Кощій. ( А самі тихенько гигикають)

Кощій (до дітей): А ви мене злякалися? Ні? (Діти, скоріше , кричать «Ні».)То я вам покажу!

Кощій:        Щоб не забули, який я гидкий та страшний, треба терміново зробити якусь величезну капость (Ходить туди-сюди, чорти і павуки бігають за ним. Коли він зупиняється, налітають на нього)

Кощій:        Придумав! Я зіпсую всім Новий рік, украду Снігурку і оженюся на ній!!!

                    Оце план так план. Переходимо до виконання.

Збирає навколо себе своїх помічників, шепочуть.

Кощій:      Спочатку відправимо поштою нашого листа. (Відправляє одного з слуг з конвертом)

                  А тепер, вперед! Нас чекають великі погані справи!!!

Улітає. За ним вибігають його слуги.

Завіса закривається.



                                                        Картина 2.

На авансцену виходить Б-Я (у нарядному вбранні). За нею – учні.

Б-Я: (Дивиться у люстерко): А що, начебто краще. Тепер я непогано виглядаю. Так?

Учні:            Так! Так!

Б-Я:             А чи знаєте, ви, мої учні дорогенькі, як мені вдається вже триста років досить добре себе почувати, та і виглядати років на сто молодше?

Учні:          Ні! Розкажи, Баба-Яга!

Б-Я:            Тому, що я кожного дня роблю спеціальну, баби-йогину зарядку. Хто

                   хоче виглядати на сто років молодше, підніміть руки. Робимо зарядку!

Зарядка від Баби-Яги. (Текст у розділі «Материалы для сценариев»)

Знов кує зозуля.

Б-Я:            Все! Молодці. Вже кожен з вас помолодшав років на 30. А я побігла до

                   Салону Краси, там мені Кікімора зробить модну зачіску.

                   Кощєюшка побачить мене і очей не зможе відвести. За мною, мої

                   крихітки.

Всі вибігають .


                                                       Картина 3.

Завіса відкривається. Домівка Діда Мороза. На сцені –  помічники Снігуроньки – клоуни – Женька та Ромка (Бім і Бом, інше). Вони граються (Танцюють, співають, або виконують акробатичний номер)

Кує зозуля.

Виходить Снігуронька:      Все, все, все! Пустуни! Припиніть розваги. Треба працювати. Незабаром Дідусь Мороз прийде, а ми ще подарунки дітям не приготували. Ромка, читай дитячі листи, а ти, Женька, допомагай мені готувати іграшки.

Женька витаскує на сцену важкий мішок з листами, читає:



Женька:       “Шановний Дід Мороз. Подаруй мені будь ласка талісман нового 2008 року – мишу, можна білу. Максимка з 3-А класу”

Снігуронька: А і справді, за східним календарем, наступний рік – рік Миші. Де наші мишки?

(Тут доречно  виконати номер за участю талісману – іграшки - Миші )

Снігуронька :  Я вважаю, Максимка зрадіє такому чудовому подарунку.

Снігуронька:    Читай далі.

Ромка :            “Шановні Дід Мороз і Снігуронька. Я дуже люблю свято Нового року  і завжди з нетерпінням його чекаю. Подаруйте мені, будь ласка, яку-небудь іграшку, яка б нагадувала мені про вас і в літку. Марійка. 7 років.”

Снігуронька (перебирає іграшки): Що ж тобі, Марійко, подарувати. Може якусь чудову ялинкову прикрасу? А може сніговика? Придумала. Я подарую Марійці Снігуроньку..

Клоуни:      Себе? Як це?

Снігуронька : Та ні, не себе, а чудову ляльку – Маленьку Снігуроньку.

Дістає Снігуроньку - ляльку, заводить її, вона співає.

(Дівчинка у костюмі Снігуроньки виконує будь-який «зимовий» номер)


Женька:     Дивись Снігуронька, який чудернацький лист. Навіть трохи химерний

(Дістає лист Кощія)

Ромка (вириває лист): О! Та він особисто до тебе, Снігуронько.

Снігурочка: Дайте мені. (читає) “Снігурка! Глупе дівчисько! Я хочу тебе вкрасти. Твій Кощій”

Снігурка: Це якийсь дурний жарт.

Кощій (спочатку тільки чутно, потім з’являється): Ха-ха-ха. Головний жартівник Кощій до ваших послуг.

Ганяється та зв’язує Снігуроньку. (З криками “Хапай її, в’яжи її!» Павуки і Чорти відганяють Клоунів, які дуже налякані. Клоуни намагаються захистити Снігуроньку, та Кощій зупиняє їх чаклунством. Снігуроньку виводять.

Завіса закривається.

                                               Картина 4.(авансцена)

Клоуни (вилізаючи з хованок)

1: Гей, боягуз виходь!

2: Сам ти боягуз.

1: Це ти злякався.

2: Ні, це ти заховався.

(Сваряться, бійка, падають)

1: Досить сваритися.

2: Так, ми з тобою обидва винні, обидва злякалися…

1: Зараз повернеться Дідусь Мороз, що ми йому скажемо.

2: Він нас перетворить на крижані бурульки.

1: І буде правий…

2: Досить плакати. Ми Снігурку  загубили, ми її і врятуємо.

1: Як це?

2: Ми підемо до лісу казок, переможемо Кощія і врятуємо Снігуроньку.

1: А ми зуміємо?

2: Так! Ми зобов’язані це зробити!

В бойовому дусі під музику виходять.


                                                              Картина 5.

Казковий ліс. Казкові герої ( Фея, Червона Шапочка, гноми, ельфи, звірята, інші … співають і танцюють, прикрашають галявину, репетирують новорічний концерт. (Концертні номери).


Виходять гноми та Клоуни.

Гноми :       До нас гості. Вони заблукали в лісі і розповіли нам страшну історію.

Клоуни:       Кощій напав на нас і украв Снігуроньку. Що робити?

Фея:             Ну ніяк цей капосник не зупиниться. Ми допоможемо вам.

                     Я вас зроблю сильними і сміливими. (Чарівною паличкою торкається    до Клоунів, звук, Клоуни розпрямляють плечі).

Герой (бажано звір):  А я зараз дістану для вас чарівні палиці. Вони  зберігаються у нас високо в гущині дерев, щоб не потрапили до поганих рук.



Герой  піднімається вгору, скидає вниз Чарівні палиці. Вони літають, всі розбігаються, сміються, ловлять, віддають Клоунам. (Якщо є можливість, палиці прив’язують на мотузках, коли вони летять до низу, всі від них розбігаються, метушаться).

Кує зозуля.

Червона Шапочка: Ось вам пиріжки. Виробництво моєї бабусі!

Герої:   Бажаємо вам перемоги!

Гноми (хором) : А ми покажемо дорогу.

Клоуни:          Але Кощій безсмертний. Його неможливо перемогти.

Фея:                Все можливо. Гноми вам покажуть дорогу до чарівної жаби. Вона колись була у Кощєєвому полоні і знає його таємницю. Хай вам щастить.

Гноми і Клоуни прощаються з героями, виходять.

Завіса закривається

                                                  Картина 6.

Клоуни виходять на авансцену.

Жаба на пеньку (Пластичний етюд або пісня, можна замінити якимось іншим героєм).

Клоуни:          Добрий день, шановна.

Жаба:               Знаю, що вам треба, із задоволенням вам допоможу.

                         У гущині нашого казкового лісу і вдень і вночі

                        охороняє Баба-Яга  чарівну скриньку.

                         В цій скринці – смерть Кощія.

                         Ідіть до Баби-Яги. Розкажіть їй про Кощєєву зраду,

                        Адже вона  вважає себе його нареченою.

                         Ось доріжка до кощєєвої печери.

Клоуни:          Спасибі!

Виходять зі сцени (Ідуть через  зал.)

  Завіса закривається.

                                                                Картина 7.

Казковий ліс (Кощєєво царство) Виходить Б-Я, в руках Скринька.

Б-Я:              Тут застава твоєї вірності, Кощєюшка. Скільки років вже стережу силу

                      твою і життя твоє, Чахлик мій Невмирущий.  Щось не бачу, що ти мене радо зустрічаєш?

                      Стіл святковий для мене не накрив? Чи не розлюбив ти мене, сокіл мій кістлявенький? (Принюхується). Щось чужим духом потягнуло! Хто тут, а ну виходь!

Виходять Клоуни.

Б-Я:                А ви хто такі?

Клоуни:         Знайшла, чого сумувати, Бабуля. Не коштує Кощій твоєї любові. Він сьогодні украв Снігуроньку і хоче на ній одружитися. А ти по ньому сохнеш!

Б-Я :              Одружитися? Що означає одружитися? На кому? На  Снігурочці?

                      Не бувати цьому! Яга я, чи не Яга? Якщо Кощій зрадив мені, то і моя помста не затримається. Знаєте, що  в цій скринці? Тут сила Кощія та його смерть. Я з вами. Ми його переможемо!!! Чую, він десь поблизу! Треба поки що сховатися.

(Баба-Яга та Клоуни ховаються).

Гуркіт, крики, вибігають Кощій та слуги, виводять зв’язану Снігуроньку.

Кощій:         Павуки, за роботу. Прив’яжіть це глупе дівчисько, та міцніше.

                      А я трошки відпочину.

Б-Я:               Відпочинеш? Старий капосник? А ну хлопці, покажіть йому відпочинок.

Вибігають Клоуни з Чарівними дубинками, лупцюють Кощія. Бійка, звалка.

Кощій переможений . Б-Я виймає зі скрині сяючу голку – смерть Кощія, піднімає її над головою, хоче зламати.

Кощій:          Ягуся, дорогенька, не треба, благаю тебе!

Б-Я:               Ні, Кощій, більше я тобі не вірю. Ти завжди всіх обманюєш!

Кощій:          Я Снігурку відпущу, у Діда Мороза пробачення попрошу, до тебе у школу навчатися піду!!! Тільки не вбивай!

Б-Я:               Снігуронька! Він тебе образив, тобі і вирішувати, що з ним робити!

Снігурочка:   Звісно, Кощій, ти велику капость зробив. Але бачу і злякався дуже.

Кощій:         Так, Снігуронька, злякався, пробач мені.

Снігуронька: Сьогодні свято  і я гадаю, що Кощія нам треба пробачити. Діти, ви зі   мною згодні? Пробачимо Кощія?

Б-Я:               Добре. А я тебе зараховую сьогодні у перший клас казкової школи. І дивись мені! Скринька у мене!

Кощій(Встає): Добре-добре, бабусенька-Ягусенька, я буду у тебе найкращим учнем…

Кує зозуля.

Снігуронька: Треба поспішати, Новий рік на порозі, зараз Дідусь Мороз з ялинкою до дому прийде, а мене немає, подарунки дітям я не встигла приготувати, галявину нашу не прикрасила. Що робити?

Клоуни:        Не сумуй, Снігуронька, ми тобі допоможемо і разом все встигнемо.

ВСІ ВИХОДЯТЬ. Завіса закривається.

                                                           Картина 8

На  авансцену виходить Б-Я зі своїми учнями. Тепер тут і Кощієві слуги. Кощій йде останнім.

Б-Я:                 Струнко!  Починаємо урок казкових танців. Треба підготуватися до святкового концерту. (До дітей) Всі підвелися!

(Танцюють разом із залом. Кощій все робить  невправно, смішно)

Б-Я : На святкування Нового року кроком руш!

Під марш йдуть зі сцени.




                                                          Картина 9

Завіса відкривається. Святкова сцена. Всі казкові герої. Останні приготування. Снігурка перевіряє, чи все в порядку.

Снігурочка: Скоріш закінчуємо роботу. Ось-ось прийде Дід Мороз з ялинкою, та й хлопчик Новий рік зараз вже буде тут.

Вбігає Ромка: Дід Мороз іде.

Всі стають струнко, аплодують Діду Морозу.

Звучить музика.

Дід Мороз:      Всім привіт, дорослі й діти,

                         В цей святковий добрий час

                          Час чудовий, час привітний

                          Радий бачити я вас.

Всі такому святу раді,

І мені сказати час:

Ви готові зустрічати?

Йди, ялиночка, до нас.

Звучить музика, на санчатах сніжинки вивозять велику ялинку.

                                              Бачу, як вас тут багато,

                                             Хто великий, хто малий

                                              Розпочнемо наше свято

                                              Зустрічаймо Рік Новий.

З’являється Хлопчик-Новий рік.

Н-Р:      Я тут, я Рік Новий.

              Я ще малий, але зростати буду.

               Я щастя радісних надій

                Приніс всім добрим людям.

                 Так грими , веселе свято,

                  Вийся масок дружний рій

                  Йду слідом за старшим братом,

                   Я рік маленький, Рік Новий!!!

Всі співають Новорічну пісню. Танцюють сніжинки. Герої запалюють свічки (бенгальські вогні), танцюють.

Наприкінці пісні всі герої виходять на авансцену, кидають у зал повітряні кульки, серпантин.

Запалюється панно “200__”.

Фінал.             

Звучить музика. Герої виходять по черзі на авансцену, вклоняються. Відступають.

----------

Zhanochka14 (21.12.2019), любба (25.11.2019)

----------


## лариса29

Сценарій Нового року для старшої групи

                                                " МОРОЗЕНКО"


У залі з’являється дівчинка – Настуся у бідному вбранні: на ній кожушок, хустинка, спіднички, валянки. 

Настя
(йде до залу, роздивляється, милується красою)
Ой, Яка тільки навколо краса...
(Похмуро)
Та тільки ніколи мені нею милуватися – ще в мене багато справ.
(Збирає хмиз)
А мені б так хотілося потрапити до Новорічної ялинки... Але це все незабуті мрії.
(розводить руками і виходить із зали)

У залі з’явл. діти у новорічних костюмах, утворюють коло навкруги ялинки.

Ведуча
У цьому просторому залі.
Зібрались сьогодні ми всі,
Щоб свято зустріти нам разом
Співати веселі пісні
Ялинка стоїть новорічна,
Погляньте, красуня яка,
Із лісу далекого вчора.
У гості з вітанням прийшла
Вітаю усіх з Новим роком,
Бажаю вам щастя, добра,
Здоров’я бажаю міцного
На довгі, довгі літа.

1 дитина
Сьогодні весело у нас,
Ми Новий рік стрічаємо,
Усіх хто в залі є в цей час,
Ми гаряче вітаємо!

2 дитина
Пада сніг, пада сніг – 
Для усіх, усіх, усіх.
І дорослих, і малих,
І веселих, і сумних.

3 дитина
На подвір’ї біло-біло
Ні, стежиночки нема.
Завихрило, засвітило,
Знов до нас прийшла

Усі діти
Зима! Святкова ялинка.
Хоровод.

4 дитина
Рік новий іде полями
У червоних чобітках,
Сяють різними вогнями
Скрізь ялинки по хатах.

5 дитина
У зеленої ялинки
Голки гострі, мов щетинки,
На гілках ялинки – шишки,
І прикраси, і горішки.

6 дитина
Скрізь: внизу та угорі – 
На ялинці іграшки,
Кульки та сніжинки,
Голубі крижинки.

Ведуча
Любі гості, любі діти!
Час вже рік новий зустріти.
До ялинки підійдемо,
Хоровод свій поведемо!

Хоровод “Ялинка - веселинка”
(діти сідають на місця)

Ведуча
Гарна нічка – новорічка
Найчудовіша в зимі!
Новорічка-чарівничка
Поміркуйте – но самі!
По снігу іскринки грають
І така навкруг краса
В ніч під Новий рік бувають
Різні-різні чудеса.
(Насторожливо)
Ось прислухайтеся всі
Казка вже до нас спішить!
(З’являється Настуня. )

Пісня Насті “Завжди знайдеться діло для умілих рук”
(імітує рухи до пісні. Потім в кінці заглядає відерце.)

Настя
Ой, відерце зовсім порожнє. Треба поспішати, бо на вулиці вже сутініє.
(бере відерце і прямує за ялинкою)

Танець звірят (наприкінці танцю зайчик підвертає лапку і плаче.)
(З-за ялинки виходить Настя)

Настя(насторожено)
Ой, хтось плаче
(побачила звіряток)

Настя(підходить ближче – звірята задкують)
Що у вас трапилось? Не бійтеся мене, я вам нічого поганого не зроблю.

1 звірятко
Так ми тобі й повірили

2 звірятко
Знаємо ми вас людей (змахує рукою)

3 звірятко
Спочатку ви всі добрі, а потім...

Настя
А я не така, як всі, бо я дуже полюбляє все живе: і деревце, і квіточку (підходить до зайченяти і голубить його) і ось таких без захищених.
(до зайчика) Покажи мені свою лапку(розглядаю, перев’язує ганчіркою) Біднесеньке. Ну що... Вже краще?

Зайченя
 Дякую тобі, добра дівчинка! Ти мене врятувала.

4 звірятко
А куди ти прямуєш?

Настя
Йду я по водичку до криниці.

5 звірятко
Але ж незабаром свято!?

Настя
Так, я знаю, але ж у мене ще багато справ.

6 звірятко
Друзі! Давайте ми їй допоможемо і підемо по водичку усі разом.

7 звірятко
Адже разом і швидше і веселіше!
(Усі прямують за ялинку)
(Виставляється криниця)

Настя
А ось і криниця. (опускає відро)
Ти відерце, опускайся!
Ти водичко набирайся!
На дворі мороз! Наступає ніч!
Принести води – та підкинуть в піч!
(хтось із звірят чихає)
(Падає відро)
Ой!
1 звірятко
Що сталося?

Настя
Моє відерце, мабуть, обірвалося!
(усі заглядають у колодязь. Пауза)

2 звірятко
Що тут за диво! Як у вісні!

3 звірятко
Відерце лежить на самому дні.

4 звірятко
Води ж у криниці зовсім немає,

5 звірятко
І щось у кутку, неначе сонечко, сяє!...

6 звірятко
Потрапила наша Настуня в біду.

Настя
В колодязь полізу й відерце знайду.
(Настя лізе в криницю. Гасне світло. Дівчинка йде за ялинку.
Прибирається криниця і розтиляють стежку з квітами)
(Включається світло. З’являється Настя, роздивляється навкруги.)

Настя
Гляньте, гляньте, що за диво:
Як тут тепло і красиво!
Заховалось десь зима,
А з’явилось літо.
Снігу, льоду вже нема,
І розквітли квіти,
Я стежиною піду,
І відеречко знайду. (заходить за ялинку)

На середину зали входить яблунька, за спиною якої заховалася дитина-яблучко.
(З’являється Настя)
Настя(здивовано)
Яблунька?!

Яблунька
Ох, важко мені! Яблучка мої достигли, а зірвати нема кому. Допоможи мені дівчинко, потруси мої віти, зірви моє яблучко.
(Настя хитає віти яблуньки. Вибігає дитина-яблучко)

Яблучко
Гей ти, яблучко, дружок,
Поспішай на лужок!
Годі всім нам сумувати,
Краще будем танцювати!

Танок яблуньки і яблучок 

Настя(вклоняючись)
Щиро дякую тобі, яблунько-сестрице, за смачні солодкі яблучка. (йде за ялинку)
(Виставляється піч)
(З’являється Настя)
Ведуча
Пішла Настя далі. Бачить – Піч стоїть та й важко зітхає.

Піч
Ох, важко мені, дівчинко, відчини заслін, вийми пиріжки
Пролісок
Гей дружок, пиріжок,
Поспішай на лужок!
Годі нам сумувати,
Краще будем танцювати!
Танець пиріжків.

Настя(вклоняючись)
Щиро дякую тобі бабусю, Пічко за смачні пиріжки (йде за ялинку)
Танок ялинок і хуртовинок.
(Заявляється Настя)

Настя
Куди я потрапила? Що це за диво? І літо перетворювалося раптом на зиму.
(Тре руки)
Ялинки й сніжинки танцюють, як діти, Так холоднож як - не можна терпіти. Іде ж те відро подівалося? Незнаю.
Може ще десь піду, пошукаю. (виходить)
(виставить ліжко, покласти віник під язинку)

Пісня Діда Мороза.
(З'являється Настя)

Д.М.
Здрастуй, дівчинко! Що ти тут робиш такої холодної ночі?

Настя
Здрастуйте дідусю! Шукає своє відерце, яке впало в колодязь.

Д.М.
Я допоможу тобі знайти відерце, але й ти мені допоможи. Прибирай у хатині та збий мою пухку перину, бо я вже старий став, спина болить. Не можу на твердому спати. А я зараз повернуся (іде за ялинку)

Настя(радісно)
Гаразд! Зроблю все як слід.
Співає пісню "Завжди знайдеться діло для умілих рук". (прибирає в хаті, взбиває перину)
(Повертається Д.М. з дівчатками-намистинками, які тримаються поміж собою за руки)

Д.М.(оглядає ліжко)
Ох і молодець же ти, Настуню! Тож тримай від мене ось це новорічне намисто (дівчатка розбігаються і присідають) Ой, розсипалося моє намисто! Як же я його збиру? Де мої голка з ниткою? Піду пошукаю...
(приносить велику голку з ниткою)
А... Ось вона, моя голочка помічниця. А ну голочко, швиденько нанизуй намистинки на ниточку.

Голка
(Д.М. удає, нібито нанизує намистинки)

Д.М.
Нарешті впорався! А намисто це новорічне і тому незвичайне - воно вміє танцювати. Тож (плеще в долоні) 1, 2, 3, 4 - затанцюй амисто вміло!

Танець намистинок.

Д.М.
Ну як тобі мід дарунок довподоби?

Настя
Так

Д.М.
Але це не все (дістає з-під ялинки скриню, накритою простинкою, і дістає з неї вбрання снігурки)

Д.М.
Ти славна і добра дівчинка і тому хочу подякувати тобі ось це вбрання: шубку і шапочку, бо твоя одежа вже зовсім зносилася. Перевдягайся хуткіше та нам час в дорогу збиртися. На с'ято до малят.

Настя
Дідусю, я почуваю себе начебто у ві сні. Про це я лише могла тільки мріяти!(кружляє) дякую тобі!

 Д.М.
Но, а зараз рушаймо в дорогу.
(Д.М. і Настя виходить із зали)

Ведуча
Ну, а ми з вами не будем сумувати - 
Будем дідуся морозая піснею стрічати.

Піня"Гей морозе вже твій час"
(З'являється ДідМороз і снігурочка)

Д.М.
Здастуйте, дорогі малята!
Вітаю усіх з новорічним св'ятом!
Бажаю вам щастя та здоров’я!
З великою радістю ішов я,
Так поспішав, що й падав у сніг...
Хотілось побачить діток усіх,
Помилуватись ялинкою в пору.
Знайте, це я прислав її з бору
Вибрав най-кращу, а сірі зайчата
Вам привезли її в двір на санчатах,
Справжній сніжок покривав її віти,
Глянуж тепер на ялиноньку, діти.
Що це?Не можу ні як розпізнати
Сніг на ялинці віліє із вати...
Е....тут прикраси, цукерки , горіхи.
Хай же красуня стоїть для потіхи.
Всіх звеселяє, і я разом з вами
Порозважаюсь під цими гілками

Добрий дід мороз
Хоровод"Добрий дід мороз"
(Діти залишаються в колі)

Дід мороз 
Молодці малята. Гарно співали. А зараз виставляйте ручки, їх поморожемо.
Гра (щось шукає)

Д.М. (щось шукає)
Поки грав з малятами - згубив свою руковичку - чарівничку (шукає кругом)Ну де ж вона могла подітися?
(наприкінці ведуча бере руковичку)

Ведуча
Ду, що Дідусе Морозе, не неназдогнав? Бачиш, які у нас малята сритні.

Дід Мороз
Так - так, спритні. Так вони ж он які маленькі, молоденькі. Але... я вже старенький, спина й ноги болять. Не зміг я наздогнати рукавички. А ви малята, мабкть добре розважилися, вам сподобалося гратися моєю рукавичкою?

Діти
Так!

Дід Мороз
Ну, а зараз ви всі сідайте на свої стільчики. А ви віддавайте мою рукавичку

Ведуча
Ні, Дідусю, не віддамо. Якщо хочеш її повернути собі, то затанцюй для всіх нас

Д.М.
Нічого не відаєш, довидеться танцювати
Танець Дід Мороза

Ведуча
Малята, ну, як, гарно танцював Дідусь Мороз? Ну то, що, віддамо йому рукавичку?
(Ведуча віддає руковичку)

Дід Мороз (до рукавички)
Нарешті ти моя любесенбка у мене. Я думав, що малята вже залишиться без цукерок"

Ведуча (дає стільчик Діду Морозу)
А де ж моя Настунька мила?
Треба, щоб тут біля мене сиділа.
(Снігурочка сідає пруч з Дідом Морозом)

Вірші
(Після першого вірша Дід Мороз дістає рукавичку з цукерками і каже)

Дід Мороз
Я ж казав вам, що моя рукавичка чарвна - у ній цукерочки за віршики
(після читання віршів)

Д.М.
Ой, моя рукавичка зовссім порожня, але ж у мене вона не одна (дістає другу)Цікаво, що ж в ній? А вам малята, хочеться дізнатися, що знаходиться в другій рукавичці? Так!( ЗАглядає в рукавичку) Що ж тут є? Там хтось розмовляє. (до дітей) Малята сидіть всі тихо-тихо, щоб я міг гарно прислухатися.(заглядає в рукавички) Мені здається, що в рукавичкці похавалися загадки. Тоді зараз спробую дістати одну. (намагається дістати) А нк йди, йди моя любонько до мене, малята так чекають на тебе. Ось нарешті  дістав (вдає, що тримає в руці, підросить до вуха і каже:)

Д.М.
Без рук, без олівця, а малює без кінця.Що це таке? (Мороз) Молодці. А зараз (дістає другу загадку) зараз я її вспіймаю. Ось, ось ну - ну...Ой! Ось ти де сіла. Ну ти від мене ти вже нікудт\и не втичеш!("схопив" "на ялинці", неие в руці, потім прикладає до вуха Снігурочки) Снігуронько, що там за заладка, про, що вона говорить? Ти чуєш? (Ні!) Ну тоді я послухаю (прислухається) Ага... Все зрозкмів. Слухайте уважно. Зимою і літком одного кольору. Що це? (ялинка) Молодці, вмієте загадки відгадувати. А танцювати ви вмієте? (Так!) Ну якщо так, то виходьте сюди і потанцюйте.

Парний танок

Настя
Дідусю, мені здається, що ти зовсім забувся за моє відерце. Де воно?

Д.М.
А й справді забув. Але ти не ображайся на мене, я вже старенький став, зовсім запам'ятовував. Зараз  я все виправлю, Тільки швиденько схожу додому. А ти заалишайся з малятами. (Виходить)  Чикайте, на мене я швиденько.
У залі з'являється Водяник з відерцем

Водяник (співає)
Я водяний, я водяний,
Хоч я і добрий та простий,
Ні хто зімною не співа,
Не дружить і не розмовля,
Мені це не до вподоби.
Сьогодні ж св'ято Новий Рік,
Ось це відеречко зустрів,
А в ньому....... (затуляє собі рота руками) Треба мовчати бо невсигнеш й розтулити рота, яка будуть знати всі, а мені й самому це довподоби. (Обходить навколо відра, пестить його) Ах ти моє гарненьке, ах ти моє любеньке.

Відро
Ні! Я не твоє!

Водяник
Ой, хтось знову зі мною розмовляє. (злякано)Це хто тут мені перечить?

Відро
Я!
Водяник 
 Хто - це я?

Відро
Я! Чарівне відерце!

Водяник
Відеречко!? Ось так дива-а-а-а. Не може цього бкути, відра не розмовляють!

Відро
Розмопляють. Бо я  ж незвичайне відерце,а чарівне.

Водяник
Чарівне? Он так подаруночок мені привалив. Буде хоч з ким порозмовляти.

Відро
Нагадаю ще раз - я не твій подаруночок. І, що я з тобою розмовляю? Набрид ти вже мені - пвдк до малят.(Йде)

Водяник (запитує)
Нікуди ти не підеш!

Відро
Ая кажу, що підк, мене вже мабуть Дідусб Мороз розшукує.

Водяник
Пошукає-пошукає та й облише.

Відро
Ну дивись, тоді не кажи, що я тебе попереджало.

Водяник
Ти ще будеш мені погрожквати? Та я тебе зараз... (Починає гратися за відром, воно тікає, за ялинкою водяник ловить його і виводть до глядачів)

Водяник
Ага! Спіймалося!
(В цей час з'являється Дід Мороз і починає розмовляти від дверей)

Д.М.
Нічого не розумію?! Де воно моглг подітися?
(Відро біжить до Дідуся)

Відро
Дідусю, допоможи! Це водяник мене вкрав і не хотів відпускаити до тебе.

Д.М. (до водяника)
Що я чую? Як тобі тільки не сормно? Невже тобі мало своїх подарунків, так ти хотів присвоїти ще й дитячі? За це ти будеш покараний, і в цьому разі ти залишишся без цукерок.

Водяник (падає на коліна)
Дідусю, вибач я більше так, не буду. (плаче)

Д.М.
Проси вибачення у малят, це ж їхні подарунки.

Водяник
Малята, вибачте мені, я більше так не буду, чужого брати.

Д.М.
Ну, що малята вибачемо його? (Так!) Ну тоді допомогай роздавати подаруночки, поглянь на молят, як вони на них зачекалися.
Роздача подарунків

Д.М.
Ну, що малята, задоволені подарунками?
А тепер нам прощатися пора.
Дуже вдачний за щиру частинку.
Всюди є у садах дітвора,
Я й туди на ракеті додому.
Щоб зустрітися вчасно з дітьми,
Це приємно, повірте, самому.
Прощавайте! Побачимось ми 
Через рік - у році Новому!

----------

Zhanochka14 (21.12.2019), любба (25.11.2019)

----------


## Lena_Bond

Девочки! Вот сценарий мюзикла "Черевички" для старшей группы. Достаточно сложный при постановке, т.к. дети все делают практически сами - это больше театрализованное представление. Зато и смотрится :Ok: 

МЮЗІКЛ «ЧЕРЕВИЧКИ»
(за мотивами твору М.В.Гоголя «Вечора на хуторі поблизу Диканьки»)
Під веселу новорічну пісню діти забігають до залу та стають півколом перед ялинкою.

Ведуча: Добрий день, вам, добрі люди,
щастя вам у хату, 
хай добробут в сім’ях буде і тепла багато!
А здоров’я і любові повну-повну чашу,
хай прилинуть дні чудові у родину вашу!
Добігає рік до краю, кілька днів лишилось, 
хай здійсниться, ми бажаєм, все, що не здійснилось!
Підросли наші малята 
і на рік вже старші, наші хлопчики й дівчата 
з кожним днем все кращі!  

1Дитина: Ялинка сяє від прикрас, 
І зал горить вогнями.
Всіх друзів просимо до нас
Стрічати свято з нами.

2Дитина: Від душі прийміть вітання
І найкращі побажання.
У здоров’ї жити всім.
І дорослим, і малим!

3 Дит. Спалахнули вогні на ялинках, 
Новорічні вогні золоті,
Він заходить у наші будинки
І бажає добра у житті!

4 Дит. Хай же срібні літаютьсніжинки, 
Новорічний стрічаючи час,
Нам сіяють веселі ялинки,радість, 
Щастя приходять до нас!

ПЕСНЯ «НОВОГОДНЯЯ»

Ведуча: І на радість всім у цьому залі
Зараз вогники ялинки засіяють!
Плеснемо  в долоні – 1,2,3…
Засвітиться, ліхтарі!
(Плескає в долоні. вогники загораються)

Дит. 5. Поглянь, яка ялиночка красива,
зелене гілля в білому сніжку,
А часом враз пройдуть тумани сиві, 
як не любити казку отаку?

Дит. 6. Летять сніжинки, наче біле диво, 
Мете метелиця, бо то її пора,
У лісі, в полі стало так красиво,
І казці цій радіє дітвора!
Дит. 7. Щоб ялинці радісно та добре було в нас, 
ми їй гарно й весело затанцюєм враз!
ХОРОВОД «НОВИЙ РІК»
Діти сідають на стільці.

Ведуча: Про казку час згадати, діти,
А може нам її у гості запросити?

Дитина 8 : Казку в гості кличуть люди – 
Так ведеться споконвік 
Рік, який почнеться з чуда,
Буде щедрим цілий рік.

Всі: Казко, казочко, прийди.
Діток наших звесели!

Вибігають 2 чортика
1 чортеня: Ти чого сюди прийшов?
Краще місця не знайшов?

2 чортеня: Тебе теж сюди не звали
І у гості не чекали

1 чортеня: Я прийшов всіх звеселяти,
Хочу казку розказати.

2 чортеня: Я перший!

1 чортеня: Ні, я! (сваряться)

1 чортеня: Добре! Давай разом!
Буде казка не проста,
А зимова, чарівна.

1 чортеня: Про село та про музики.
Має назву «Черевики».
Завіса відкривається,
Казка починається.
 Звучить укр. музика. До залу заходять діти – колядники з символічними зображеннями Сонця, Місяця, Кози
1.Містом білим, новорічним
Спішною ходою
Ми, за звичаєм предвічним,
Ходим з колядою.

2. Побувати в кожнім домі
Ми ніяк не в змозі
Ходим тільки, де знайомі,
Де нам по-дорозі.

3. Добрий вечір, господарю, у вашій оселі.
Приміть наші побажання
На всі свята веселі.

4. Хай вам радість усміхнеться
Зіркою ясною
Хай вінчається вам праця
Славою гучною.

5.Хай любов та щира згода
Живуть поміж вами.
Будьте дужі і щасливі
З вашими дітками.

6. Благословіть, господарі.
Колядку заспівати.
Сей дім розвеселяти!

Ведуча: Ласкаво просимо, дорогі гості!

КОЛЯДКА 
Дитина. Є у нас одна дівчина,
Як червоная калина.
Ну така весела, жвава,
Круглолиця, кучерява.
А як візьме в боки руки,
Прощавайте закаблуки.

Оксана: Я – маленька дівонька.
Як у полі квітонька,
Чобітки новенькі,
Будьте зі святом усі здоровенькі!
Я – дівчинка маленька,
В мене спідничка новенька.
Зараз ще вам заспіваю,
З Новим роком привітаю.
ПІСНЯ ОКСАНИ «ЯК БИ МЕНЕ ЧЕРЕВИЧКИ!»
Оксана: Ой, який чудовий вечір!
Сніг навкруги блискотить.
Гей, подруженьки, дівчата
У таночку закружіть!
ТАНОК ДІВЧАТ
1 дівчина: Подивиться! У цей час 
Темна ніч зійшла на нас.

2 дівчина: В небі місяць пропливає 
Та зірки яскраві сяють.

3 дівчина: ой, подруженьки – дівчата!
Біжимо скоріш до хати.
Треба там усе прибрати.
Хлопців будем зустрічати.

Дівчатка біжать до хатинки у кутку та роблять вид, наче прибирають. Потім сідають на лаву та лускають насіння, чепуряться.

Під музику до залу заїжджають хлопці на «конях
ТАНОК ХЛОПЦІВ.
1 хлопчик: Тпру! Мій коню, зупинись!
Та навколо повернись!
Подивись, які дівчата.
Всі красиві та завзяті!

2 хлопчик: Зараз злізу я з коня.
Хай узнають, який я!
До дівчаток підійду
Та гуляти запрошу.

3 хлопчик: Виходьте дівчата до нас погуляти
Ми хочемо з вами разом заспівати.

Дівчата не звертають  уваги на хлопців. Хлопці виходять на середину залу і стоять розгублені.

Василь: Що ж нам тепер робити?
Як дівчаток запросити?
О! Придумав…

Шепоче хлопцям. Хлопці «причешуться» руками, поправлять одежу та підходять до дівчат, беруть музичні інструменти
ПІСНЯ ВАСИЛЯ
Есть дивчина одна,
Що  мене зчарувала.
Все серденько вона
Мне на части порвала. 
Я добуду тэбэ
Золоті черевички
И достану с небес
Найкращую птичку! 

Приспів: Рідна Оксана, так тебе я кохаю!
Ти у мене єдина, тільки ты повірь!
Гарна Оксана, виходи до сараю,
Погутарим с тобою до зари! 

Василь: Ой. Ти, дівчино!
Гарна ти пишна.
Чому до мене
Вчора не вийшла?

Оксана: Та пішла я на музики,
Загубила черевики.

Василь: А я продам свої бички,
Куплю тобі черевички.

Оксана: Хочу такі гарні.
Щоб каміння там було,
Позолота і срібло.
Щоб були не прості,
Ще й підбори золоті!
Зрозумів?
Оксана уходить. 
Василь: Оце так напросився!
Де шукати черевики?
Звідки мені знати?
(придивляється)
Он і добрі люди йдуть.
Треба в них спитати.

До залу на мітлі «залітають» Солоха та Чорт.
Солоха: Тпру! Проклятуща мітла!
Мимо ледь не пронесла!
А у Солохи з Чортом
Є ще тут діла!

Чорт: Я дуже капосний чортяка,
Нароблю вам переляку.
Гей, маленькі чортенята,
Швидше нам допомагати!

Солоха: Я сьогодні мало шкоди наробила
Збирайся до мене вся нечиста сила!
Підійди до мене любий мій Чорточик,
Та й підемо разом з тобою у таночок!
ТАНОК СОЛОХИ, ЧОРТА ТА ЧОРТЕНЯТ
Чорт: Заховаю місяць ясен серед ночі.
Нехай буде темно, хоч витріщуй очі!
Нехай буде темно, мені горя мало,
Тільки би Солоха мене шанувала!

Забирають місяць та тікають.

Василь: Бач, яка нечиста сила
Снігом очі затрусила.
Де Вадим, Данило? Враз
Зовсім я не бачу вас.
Василь відходить назад. З’являються Вовк та Лисиця.

Вовк: Подивись навкруг, кума!
Все засипала зима!
Морозець який стоїть
Та сніжечок блискотить.

Лисиця: Так! Чудовий ліс сьогодні
Незвичайний і казковий.
Вовк! Гітару діставай
Та сучасне щось заграй.
МУЗИЧНА БУФОНАДА
Лисиця: Добре ми защедрували
Ковбасу та гуску вкрали
(дивляться в мішок)

Вовк: Ще й сала тут шматок
(прислухається)
Хтось іде. Ховай мішок!
Підходить Василь

Василь: Добрий вечір вам, звірята!
Хочу я у вас спитати:
Де мені Солоху з Чортом
Тут у лісі відшукати?

Вовк: Ми завжди допомагаєм, хто у лісі заблукає.

Лисиця: ( в сторону) Обдурить його нам треба.
Хай в болоті пропаде він.
(Василю)Прямо по дорозі йди
І не заблукаєш ти.

Василь: Дякую!
Вовк з Лисицею уходять.

Василь: Скрізь болото. Тьма усюди.
Ой, рятуйте добрі люди!
ТАНОК РУСАЛОК
З’являється Водяний
Василь: Добрий вечір, Водяний!
Ти в болоті головний.
Де мені Солоху з Чортом
Тут у лісі відшукати?

Водяний: Підказати я не можу,
Та знаю, хто нам допоможе.
Гей, русалоньки, пливіть!
Василю допоможіть.

1 русалка: По дорозі як підеш,
Там галявинку знайдеш.

2 русалка На ній вогнище палає
Там Солоха й Чорт гуляє.

Василь: Дякую!
Василь уходить.

До залу знов заходять Чорт із Солохою, тягнуть мішок.

Чорт: Гарний видався деньок!
Вкрали місяць і зірок!
Василя з дороги збили.
Стільки шкоди наробили.

Солоха: Треба трохи відпочити,
Щоби сили накопити.
Лягають спати. Василь підбігає та забирає мішок з Місяцем та випускає його.

Чорт: Ой, Солохо, прокидайся!
Швидше, швидше підіймайся!
Мішок з місяцем пропав.
Хтось у нас його украв.

Солоха: Хто украв? Як забрав?
Стільки світла навкруги!
Зникли сили всі мої!
ТАНОК МІСЯЦЯ І ЗІРОЧОК
Зірочки виводять янгола.
Ангел: Згинь, маро, нечиста сила
Хай живуть тут всі щасливо.
В хаті цій хороші діти,
Добрі, щирі, працьовиті.

Солоха і чорт втікають. 
Місяць: Спасибі, що мене ти врятував.
Та Чорта із Солохою прогнав.
Подякувати хочу від душі
Від мене черевички ці прийми!
Василь: Дякую!
Місяць дає черевички та уходить. Василь вирушає в дорогу. 
На середину залу виходить Оксана та під музику «сумує». До неї підходить Василь.

Оксана: Ой, Василю! Як я рада!

Василь: Крізь болото йшов і ліс.
Черевики тобі ніс.

Оксана: Дуже дякує тобі!
Ой, красиві які!
Веселіш музики грайте!
Дружно пісню заспівайте!
ПІСНЯ «З НОВИМ РОКОМ І РОЖДЕСТВОМ!»
Ребенок: Дед Мороза скоро встретим,
Он шагает вдалеке
И несет подарки детям
В детский сад в большом мешке. (дети зовут Деда Мороза)
Выход Деда мороза
ХОРОВОД С ДЕДОМ МОРОЗОМ
После хоровода дети садятся на стульчики
ИГРЫ С ДЕДОМ МОРОЗОМ
(«Снежки», «Новогодний карнавал»)
ИГРЫ ДЕДА МОРОЗА С РОДИТЕЛЯМИ 
ПЛЯСКА ДЕДА МОРОЗА
После пляски дед мороз жалуется, что ему жарко.
Ведущая: Дедушка Мороз, а мы позовем Зимушку-зиму со своими помощниками – снежинками и снеговиками и тебе сразу станет прохладней.
ТАНОК «ЗИМА»
стихи Деду Морозу
Вручение подарков

----------

macka (21.11.2019), Nezabudka157 (29.10.2016), любба (25.11.2019), Юлия2805 (12.12.2018)

----------


## Кремень

Новорічне свято "Жар-птиця" (Старша група)

Скоморохи:1Гей, панове, поспішайте,
	Зал святковий не минайте.
	Зал святковий не минайте.
	Всіх запрошуєм на бал,
	Новорічний карнавал!

	2.Будуть ігри. будуть танці,
	Подарунки для дітей,
	Станьмо зараз круг ялинки.
	Привітаємо гостей!

	Танок «Зима»(пісня С.Ротару)

Дитина:	З Новим роком друзі, всіх вітаєм!
	Миру, щастя, злагоди бажаєм!
	Щедрого столу, теплої хати
	Хочем сьогодні всім побажати!

Дитина:	Сьогодні весело у нас – 
	Ми Новий рік стрічаємо,
	Усіх, хто в залі є в цей час, 
	Ми гаряче вітаємо!

Дитина:	Снігами вкрилася земля, 
	Метелиця гуляє,
	Малює вікна морозець 
	За носики щіпає.

Дитина:	Природа спить…
	І все навколо 
	В зимових білих чарах.
	Це – Королева,
	Це – Зима
	Так трудиться на славу.

	Пісня «Зимонька»

Дитина:	Пада, пада сніг лапатий,
	Вже ступило на поріг
	В кожен дім веселе свято.
	Здастуй, здрастуй, Новий рік!

Дитина:	1.Ось ялиночка на свято 
	В дитсадок сюди прийшла
	І в голках своїх зелених 
	Свіжість лісу принесла.

	2. Ялиночко, повір мені
	Ти диво новорічне.
	В казково-пишному вбранні
	Така струнка, велична.

	3. З тобою радісно у залі
	Нам свято зустрічати.
	А зараз час настав усім
	Співати й танцювати.
	Пісня «Карнавал».

Ведуча:	Тік-так, тік-так біжать хвилинки,
	Невпинно час летить.
	Зібрались ми біля ялинки,
	Щоб Новий рік зустріть!
	Отож сідайте всі, будь-ласка,
	А ми покажемо вам казку,
	Для вас, можливо і незвичну,
	Бо казка буде новорічна. 

	Танок Жар-птиці.    
Ведуча:	Над лісом, над полем Жар-птиця летіла,
	Узріла ялинку – на гілочки сіла.
	Між кульок яскравих та блискіток дивних.
	Шукала Жар-птиця тут яблучок срібних.
	Кружляла, шукала, жар-пір’ям світила,
	Чарівне перо тут своє загубила.

З’являються скоморохи, накидають сітку на Жар-птицю.

Ведуча:		А тут скоморохи на бал поспішали,
	Підкралися – хап! І Жар – птицю впіймали.

Скоморох: 	Як я гарно вполював.
	Диво-пташку упіймав!

Жар-птиця: Так. Я справді диво-пташка,
	Відпустіть мене, будь-ласка!
	Бо в неволі я загину,
	Дрібних діточок покину,
	А на згадку про пригоду 
	Вам залишу нагороду – 
	Чарівне своє перо,
	Ніби жар горить воно.
	Ним махни один лиш раз,
	Прийде казка вмить до вас.

2 Скоморох:Справді, всім потрібна воля,
	Ну а в цей святковий час 
	Залишайся ти у нас.

3Скоморох:Ми ж таночок затанцюєм,
	Гарний настрій подаруєм.

	Танок Скоморохів.

1Скоморох:Ти чаруй, перо, чаруй,
	Гарну казку подаруй.

	З’являється Попелюшка.

Попелюшка:Я так давно вже мріяла про бал,
	Та все робота, все тяжка робота.
	І ось такий дарунок – карнавал!
	Та в цім дранті мене не впустять в зал.

	Зітхає, з’являється чарівник.

Чарівник:Я ще не справжній чарівник,
	А тільки вчуся,
	Та все ж зроблю, хай ці вуста сміються.
	Перетворити дрантя в бальне плаття зможу.
	Твій час настав! До танцю прошу!
	Танок Чарівника та Попелюшки.

	З’являється Мачуха.


Мачуха:	Ти бач, на бал вона хотіла!
	Для неї буде досить діла:
	Прибрати, їсти наварити,
	Та у мішках пшоно від маку
	Потрібно встигнуть відділити.
	Ой, де це я? Це – карнавал?
	Я вже потрапила на бал?
	Танок Мачухи.
Ведуча:	Тут Новий рік святкують діти,
	Тебе сюди ніхто не кликав.
Мачуха:	Мені і нецікавий новорічнийткарнавал,
	Піду шукати королівський бал.
	Мачуха виходить.

Попелюшка:А я на балі веселитись хочу,
	І до таночку всіх вас прошу.
	Хоровод « Ка бы не было зимы».

	Вибігають скоморохи.

2 Скоморох: Ти чаруй перо, чаруй,
	Гарну казку подаруй.

Під музику з’являється Дюймовочка та король Ельфів.

Дюймовочка:Ми – ельфи з дивної країни,
	Де в кожній квіточці –дитина.
Король:	Я – їх король, моя дружина – Дюймовочка.
Дюймовочка:Ми всі живем у злагоді і мирі.
	Зі святом вас вітаємо ми щиро!
Король:	Ельфи, ну-мо, прилітайте
	І таночок починайте.
   Танок Ельфів та Дюймовочки. (Сідають на місця)

Вибігають скоморохи.

2 Скоморох:У гарну казку втрапив я,
	Тримай (дає перо) ось черга вже твоя!
3Скоморох:Ти чаруй, перо, чаруй,
	Гарну казку подаруй.

	(З’являється Аладін)

Аладін:	Куди я потрапив?
	І що це за свято?
	Кругом так красиво, 
	Людей скрізь багато.
	І дерево дивне горить на весь зал…

1Скоморох:Привіт Аладін, ти потрапив на бал.
	На бал новорічний – це свято чарівне,
	Ялинкою зветься це дерево дивне!

2Соморох:А ти маєш лампу і вірного джина,
	Ми просим тебе, подаруй для нас диво.

	 (Аладін тре лампу, з’являються східні красуні)
	Танок східних красунь. ( Сідають на місця)

2 скоморох:Оце справді диво, от свято, так свято,
	Тепер уже черга твоя чарувати. (дає перо 3 скомороху).
3 скоморох:Ти чаруй перо, чаруй,
	Гарну казку, подаруй!

	(З’являються пірати)

Пірати:	1.А ось і ми – морські пірати,
	Людей ми любимо лякати,
	Ми любимо гучні діла,
	Дорога середі моря пролягла.

	2. На всій землі ми хазяйнуєм,
	Морські шляхи ми контролюєм.
	Усі кораблі ми спиняєм,
	Усе що цінне забираєм.

	3. чи це перо у вас забрати?
	І спробуйте-но відшукати!
	А без пера це ваше свято,
	Вже не цікаво святкувати.

	Вибігають з пером.


Ведуча:	Що ж робити, як нам бути?
	Як перо нам повернути?
	Я думаю нам Снігуронька допоможе.

Заходить Снігурка, співає.

Снігуронька:Я Снігуронька білява,
	По сніжку ходжу, мов пава.
	А сніжиночки малі – любі сестроньки мої.
	В лісі з ними я кружляю
	І ялиночки вкриваю.

Ведуча:	Снігуронька, допоможи нам знайти  чарівне перо, яке 
	дарувало нам казку, злі пірати у нас його викрали і ми тепер дуже сумуємо.


Снігуронька:Я б з радістю вам допомогла, але я не чарівниця, але знаю, що нам зможе допомогти Дід Мороз.

Ведуча:	Діти, давайте погукаємо Діда Мороза піснею.

	Пісня «Дід Мороз».

Дід Мороз:Я вітаю нині всіх :і дорослих і малих.
	Дід Мороз я добрий, біла борода.
	В мене ніс червоний і швидка хода.	
	Завжди поспішаю в цей святковий час,
	Бо несу дарунки кожному із вас!

Дід Мороз:	А чому ви сумні та веселі?

Ведуча:	У нас трапилось нещастя. Пірати забрали перо, яке дарувало нам казку.

Дід Мороз:Не засмучуйтесь, я ж справжній чарівник.
	Тари-бари, тари-бари,
	Гей, перо з’явися в залі!

	Вибігає Жар-птиця з пером.




Жар-птиця:Дід Мороз тобі спасибі,
	Ось перо і знову бал.
	Хай же чари начарують 
	Нам веселий карнавал.
	Жар-птиця сідає.

Дід мороз:Ну-мо в коло всі ставайте, 
	Хоровод розпочинайте!
	Хоровод « Із сніжком ми дружимо».

Ведуча:	Дід мороз, Снігуронька, пограйте з нами в ігри.
	Ігри:


Дід Мороз:Ой, які ж ви, молодці, дорогі малята,
	Танцювать, співать і грать вмієте завзято.
	Веселили дідуся, бавили ви радо,
	І за це я вам приніс ласощів багато.
	Тари- бари, тари-бари,
	Хай дарунки будуть в залі.

Дід мороз проколює кулю з «конфетти», а з-під ялинки викочується яблучко, яке шукала Жар-птиця.

Снігуронька:	А ось і срібне яблучко, яке шукала Жар-птиця, та не просте, а з подарунками.

	Роздають подарунки.
Дід Мороз:Дорогі друзі! Прийшов час прощатись.
	Хай щастить вам, діти, всюди,
	Хай ростуть з вас добрі люди,
	Хай щастить усім нівроку
	В кожен день нового року.

Снігурка:Зоставайтеся здорові,
	Далі нам рушати час,
	Через рік обов’язково
	В гості прийдемо до вас!

Діти:	До побачення!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Новорічне свято у 2 молодшій групі.
Ведуча:	З Новим роком, друзі милі!
		Вас дозвольте привітати.
		Щастя, радості та миру 
		Всім присутнім побажати. 

Дитина:	1.Сьогодні весело у нас,
		Ми Новий рік стрічаєм!
		Усіх, усіх, хто в залі є 
		Ми гаряче вітаєм!

		2.Зимонька біленька 
		Вже до нас прийшла
		І в сніжок гарненько 
		Землю одягла.

		3.Сніг, як пух літає,
		Чари зимові.
		Весело співаємо 
		Про зимоньку пісні. 
	Пісня «Зимонька біленька».

		1. З`явилася ялинка
		У нашому садку,
		У вогниках іскринках,
		У білім кожушку.

		2 Вмиває дощик срібний	
		Зелені голочки.
		І сяють поміж ними
		Зелені голочки.

		3. Ти приносиш в кожен дім
		Радощів багато.
		І даруєш нам усім 
		Незабутнє свято.
		Хоровод «Ой, ялинка зелененька».
		Заходить Снігурка.
Снігурка:	Я Снігуронька білява,
		По сніжку ходжу, мов пава.
		А сніжиночки малі – 
		Любі сестроньки мої.
		В лісі з ними я кружляю
		І ялиноньки вкриваю.
Ведуча:	Снігуронька!	Поглянь! Яка гарна у нас гостя, але така сумна і чомусь не сяє?
Снігурка:Зараз я вам допоможу. давайте разом скажемо чарівні слова: 1, 2, 3, - ялинка,	ялинка, вогні засвіти.
Ведуча	Яка гарна ялинка! 
		А іграшок скільки на ній,
		Гірлянди, ліхтарики, 
		Кульки, намистинки.

		Намистинка, намистинка, 
		Вся горить, немов жаринка!
		Сяє, блима, мерхтить
		Нам дарує святлу мить.
		1, 2, 3 – намистинко, оживи.

	Вибігають намистинки.

Намистинка1.Різнобарвні намистинки 
		Сяють на гілках ялинки.
		Дзеленчать вони тихенько.
		Ми блискучі, ми гарненькі.

		2. Дзелень – дзелень,
		Настав наш час,
		Потанцюємо для вас.

	Танок намистинок.
Ведуча:	Ялинка гарна та яскрава
		Сьогодні кличе всіх звірят.
		Співати, грати, танцювати.
		І Новоріччя зустрічать.

	Виходять звірята.

Вовченята	1.Вовченята ми голодні 
		У зимові дні холодні.
		2.Та сьогодні добрі ми,
		Бо на святі ми зими.

Їжаки:		Ось такі ми їжаки,
		Маєм гострі колючки.
		І  прийшли сюди на свято.
		Щоб не змерзнути звірята.

Ведмежата:	1.Ми веселі ведмежата, 
		По лісі гуляєм,
		Маєм теплі рукавички, 
		Валянок не маєм.

		2. Ой, замерзли ноженята, 
		Тож давайте танцювати.
Танок звірят.
Виходять зайченята.

Зайчик:	1.Я вухатий ваш дружок,
		В мене білий кожушок.
		Куций хвостик, довгі вуса,
		Я усіх, усіх боюся.


		2.Зайченята ми маленькі
		І пухнасті, і біленькі.

		3.Куций хвостик маємо,
		Весело стрибаємо.

		4.Хай сніжок летить пухнатий,
		Ну–мо разом танцювати.
Танок зайчиків.

Ведуча:	Ми співали, танцювали,
		Друзів з лісу зустрічали,
		Чом же з нами усіма
		Ще Мороза тут нема?
		Може в лісі заблукав?
		Чи доріжку не відшукав?
		Любі зіроньки засяйте,
		І Мороза відшукайте.
	Танок зірочок
	Пісня  «Дід Мороз»
.
Дід Мороз: 	Здрастуйте мої малята!
		Всіх вітаю я зі святом.
		З Новим роком!  З щастям новим,
		Всім бажаю буть здоровим!
		Не скучати, не хворіти.
		Розумнішати, міцніти.
Ведуча:	Сідай, дідусь, відпочинь, а діти тобі розкажуть віршики.

		Діти читають вірші.

Ведуча:	Ти часом , дідусь не засидівся на місці.
Дід Мороз:	Ну-мо в коло всі ставайте, хоровод розпочинайте.
	Хоровод «Дід Мороз».
Ведуча:	Дідусю, давай разом в ігри пограємо.
			  	 Ігри з Дідом Морозом:
		1. «Заморозю».
		2. «Сніжки».
Снігурка:	Подивіться, яка велика сніжка закотилася,
		Та не проста, а з подарунками.
Дід мороз:	Ой, які ж ви,молодці,
		 Дорогі малята.
		Танцювать, співать і грать 
		Вмієте завзято.
		Веселили дідуся,
		Бавили ви радо.
		І за це я вам приніс
		Радощів багато. 
	(Роздає  подарунки)
Дід Мороз:	Любі, діти, прощавайте!
Снігурка:	Але нас не забувайте!	
Дід Мороз:	До наступного року!

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (15.11.2016), любба (25.11.2019)

----------


## виктория птица

приветик всем . хочу поделиться новым годом :Aga:  для старшей группы. проводила в прошлом году

         ЧАРІВНА ТОРБА ДІДА МОРОЗА

ЗОРІ	МИ ЗОРІ – ЧАРІВНИЦІ
	ЗВЕСЕЛИМО НАВКРУГ УСІХ
	ХАЙ ЗВУЧИТЬ У ДИТСАДОЧКУ
	РАДІСНИЙ ВЕСЕЛИЙ СМІХ.
ЗІРОЧКИ У НЕБІ
ХОРОВОД ВЕДУТЬ
ДО МАЛЯТ ЧУДОВІ
КАЗОЧКИ ВЕДУТЬ.
	ТОЖ ДАВАЙТЕ-НО НА СВЯТІ
	ВЕСЕЛИТИСЯ, СПІВАТИ
	ХАЙ ЄДНАЄ ДРУЖБА НАС
	У КАЗКОВИЙ СВІТЛИЙ ЧАС!

           ЗОРІ ЗАВОДЯТЬ ДІТЕЙ ДО ЗАЛИ (З ДВОХ ДВЕРЕЙ)


ВЕДУЧА.    ШАНОВНI БАТЬКИ! СЬОГОДНI У НАС РАДIСНЕ ЧАРIВНЕ СВЯТО. МИ 
                    ЗУСТРIЧАЄМО НОВИЙ РIК. ХАЙ ЦЕ СВЯТО   НАЗАВЖДИ ЗАЛИШИТЬСЯ  
                     У ВАШИХ СПОГАДАХ. ЯВ СВIТЛИЙ ПРОМIНЧИК У ВАШОМУ                  
                     ПОВСЯКДЕННОМУ ЖИТТШ . ХАЙ ПРИНЕСЕ ДОБРИЙ НАСТРIЙ, 
             БАГАТО УСМIШОК, ЩАСЛИВИХ ХВИЛИН. 


ДІТИ	ПОЧИНАЄМО НАШ БАЛ — 
                НОВОРIЧНИЙ КАРНАВАЛ. 
                ЗАПРОСИЛИ МИ НА СВЯТО — 
                НОВИЙ РIК — ГОСТЕЙ БАГАТО. 

                ЗА ВІКНОМ БIЛIЄ СНIГ, 
                ПАДАЮТЬ СНIЖИНКИ, 
                А У ЗАЛI ГОМIН, СМIХ, 
                ЦЕ ПРИЙШЛА ЯЛИНКА.  

                		ОЙ. КРАСУНЯ ЛIСОВА, 
                		 ВОГНИКАМИ СЯЄ, 
                		ВЕСЬ САДОЧОК НАШ СПIВА, 
               		 НОВИЙ РIК СТРIЧАЄ. 
                                  ПІСНЯ «ПІД НОВИЙ РІК»   
                З ПIСНЕЮ І СМIХОМ 
               В ЗАЛ  МИ  ЗАВIТАЛИ, 
               І КРАСУНЮ ЛIСОВУ 
               РАДО ПРИВIТАЛИ. 

                НА МАСКАРАД СВЯТКОВИЙ 
                ЗIБРАЛИСЯ УСI 
                І НАСТРIЙ ТУТ ЧУДОВИЙ, 
               І РАДIСНI ПIСНI. 

                 СЬОГОДНI ВЕСЕЛО У НАС — 
                  МИ НОВИЙ РIК СТРIЧАЄМ 
                  УСIХ,  ХТО В ЗАЛІ Є В  ЦЕЙ ЧАС, 
                  МИ  ГАРЯЧЄ   ВIТАЕМ

               НАМ ДУЖЕ-ДУЖЕ ВЕСЕЛО 
               ЦЕ СВЯТО ЗУСТРIЧАТЬ 
               І ПIСЕНЬКУ ПРО ЗИМУ 
               МИ БУДЕМО СПIВАТЬ. 

                    МАСКАРАДНА ПІСНЯ-ТАНОК
 ВЕДУЧА   ПОДИВІТЬСЯ, ЛЮБI ГОСТI, 
                    ЯК ЯЛИНОЧКА БЛИЩИТЬ 
                    СТОЇТЬ ВОНА ТУТ НЕ ПРОСТО. 
                    ЩОБ ВIДЧУТИ СВЯТА МИТЬ. 
З НАМИ ЦІЛИЙ СВIТ СПIВАЄ, 
АЛЕ ТУТ КОГОСЬ НЕМАЄ
ДІД  МОРОЗА! 
ПРИГАДАЛИ ?
МИ ЙОГО ДАВНО ЧЕКАЄМ 
ВН ЧОГО ДО НАС НЕ ЙДЕ? 
ВСІ  ДАВАЙТЕ ПОГУКАЕМ
ДІТИ  ГУКАЮТЬ ДІДА МОРОЗА (ВХОДИТЬ ЗАЄЦЬ З МУЛЬТФІЛЬМУ «НУ, ПОСТРИВАЙ!»)
ДІД МОРОЗ (ЗАЄЦЬ)                     МАНДРУВАВ Я ДОВГИЙ ЧАС. 
                              		  В СЕЛАХ ТА МIСТАХ БУВАВ. 
                             		  ЛЬОДОМ РIКИ УКРИВАВ, 
                           		                А ТЕПЕР ПРИЙШОВ  ДО ВАС ,
                          		                З НОВИ М РОКОМ ВАС ВIТАЮ, 
                          		                 ЩАСТЯ І ДОБРА БАЖАЮ! 
                     ДІТИ , А ВИ НЕ БАЧИЛИ МОЮ ОНУКУ СНIГУРОНЬКУ? ВОНА, НАПЕВНО, ДІСТАЄ  ПОДАРУНКИ , ГУКАЙТЕ  ГУЧНІШЕ! 
(ДІТИ ГУКАЮТЬ СНIГУРОНЬКУ .ВИХОДИТЬ СНІГУРОНЬКА-ВОВК ) ДО ЗАЙЦЯ  - НУ, ПОСТРИВАЙ!
ЗАЄЦЬ    ДО ЗАЙЦIВ УСІ  НЕСПРАВЕДЛИВI. 
                 КАЖУТЬ, ЩО МИ ДУЖЕ ЛЯКЛИВІ 
                 НАЙБОЯГУЗЛИВІШІ  ЗА ВСІХ ЗВІРЯТ 
                 АЛЕ НЕ ВІРТЕ — ЦЕ ВСЕ КАЗКА, 
                СТРАХ МІ Й — ЦЕ ЗВИЧАЙНА МАСКА. 
                 МЕНЕ НЕ ЗАЛЯКАТЬ. 
                 НАД ЛИСИЦЕЮ СМIЮСЬ. 
                 Я ТАКОЖ ВОВКА НЕ БОЮСЬ. 

ВОВК               НАРЕШТI Я ТЕБЕ ПІЙМАВ, 
                          ХОЧ  ЯК  ТИ ЗАЙЧЕ, НЕ СТРИБАВ ,
                          НЕ ХОРОБРИЙ ТИ. А ХВАСТА. 
                         ЗВИЧАЙНИЙ БОЯГУЗ. 
                         ОСЬ, НАРЕШТІ  , ТИ ПОПАВСЯ. 
                         ЛІЗЬ В МIШОК МІЙ, ЗАБИРАЙСЯ! 

        (ЗАЄЦЬ ЗАЛІЗАЄ В МІШОК  БЕЗ ДНА. ТІКАЄ  З НЬОГО ЗА ЯЛИНКУ  .   ВОВК КРИЧИТЬ - НУ  ПОСТРИВАЙ !)
ВХОДИТЬ НОВОРІЧНА НІЧ 


НОВОРІЧНА НІЧ	                  Я – НІЧ НОВОРІЧНА! НАЙКРАЩА У РОЦІ!
МЕНІ ПІДКОРЯЮТЬСЯ ІНШІ ВСІ НОЧІ!
МЕНЕ ВИГЛЯДАЮТЬ ВІД РОКУ ДО РОКУ.
БЕЗ МЕНЕ НОВИЙ РІК НЕ СТУПИТЬ І КРОКУ
ЧИ Є ЩЕ У РОЦІ МИЛІША ГОДИНА,
ЯК В НІЧ НОВОРІЧНУ ЗБЕРЕТЬСЯ РОДИНА.
ЦЕ ДОНІ МОЇ, ЯСНООКІЇ ЗОРІ,
УСІМ ВАМ БАЖАЮТЬ ЩАСЛИВОЇ ДОЛІ.

1 ЗІРКА		Я ВМІЮ СКАЗАТИ НАЙКРАЩІ ВІТАННЯ .
		ВДИВІТЬСЯ У ДАЛЬ КОЛИ ЗІРКА ЛЕТИТЬ.

2 ЗІРКА		Я ВМІЮ БАЖАТИ НАЙКРАЩІ БАЖАННЯ ,
		І МРІЇ ЗДІЙСНИТИ В КАЗКОВУ ЦЮ МИТЬ 

3 ЗІРКА		Я В НІЧ НОВОРІЧНУ ОСВІЧУ ДОРОГУ,
		І СРІБЛОМ ЗАСЯЄ ВЕЧІРНІЙ СНІЖОК

4 ЗІРКА		А Я НОВИЙ РІК ПРИВЕДУ ДО ПОРОГУ,
		І ЩАСТЯ ЙОМУ ПОКЛАДУ У МІШОК.

		ТАНОК НОЧІ І ЗІРОК

ВЕД		ТАКА ТИ ГАРНА СИМПАТИЧНА
		І ДУЖЕ ЧАРІВНА
		ТИ НІЧ СЬОГОДНІ  - НОВОРІЧНА!
		ТВОРИТИ ЧАС ДИВА

НІЧ	ОТ ГОРЕ! Я Й ЗАБУЛА, ДІТИ,
	ЩО РІК НОВИЙ ІДЕ,
	І ТРЕБА КАЗКУ ВСІМ СТВОРИТИ,
	ТА, ЧАРИ МОЇ ДЕ?
	А! ОСЬ ДЕ ПАЛИЧКА ЧАРІВНА,
	ТОРКНУСЬ – ЧАС ПОПЛИВЕ… 
	НАД СВІТОМ НІЧ НАСТАНЕ ДИВНА
	І КАЗКА ОЖИВЕ.

(ВЗМАХУЄ ПАЛИЧКОЮ, ВХОДИТЬ ДІД МОРОЗ ЗІ СНІГУРОЧКОЮ)

СНІГУРОЧКА	 	ЗОВУТЬ МЕНЕ СНIГУРОНЬКА, Я БIЛА, МОВ СНIЖОК
IЗ ЛIСУ IЗ ДАЛЕКОГО ПРИЙШЛА Я ДО ДIТОК.
ХОРОШИХ ПОДРУГ МАЮ – СНIЖИНОК МАЛИХ.
А МIЙ ДIДУСЬ СТАРЕНЬКИЙ – МОРОЗ-ЧЕРВОНИЙ НIС,
ЦЕ ВIН КРАСУ-ЯЛИНКУ ДОДОМУ ВАМ ПРИНIС.
ВIН ЛИЧКА ВАМ РУМ`ЯНИТЬ,МОРОЗИТЬ НА ДВОРI
НА НОВИЙ РIК ПРИНОСИТЬ ДАРУНКИ ДIТВОРI
ВЕД	ДІДУ МОРОЗЕ , А ЗАРАЗ ДІВЧИНКА ЗАСПІВАЄ ТОБІ ИІСЕНЬКУ.
		ПІСНЯ « ЕЛОЧКА, ЕЛКА ЛЕСНОЙ АРОМАТ»
ДIД МОРОЗ             Я ДIД МОРОЗ-ЧЕРВОНИЙ НІС 
                                    ПРИЙШОВ ДО ВАС НА СВЯТО, 
                                     ПРИНIС Я ТОРБУ ЧАРIВНУ 
                                    ТУТ ГРАШОК БАГАТО — 
                                    ВIЗЬМУ Я ПАЛИЧКУ СВОЮ 
                                    ВСI ГРАШКИ ЦІ  ОЖИВЛЮ

           ДІД   МОРОЗ ДІСТАЄ З ТОРБИНКИ ‚ЛЯЛЬКУ-ЦИГАНКУ І ОЖИВЛЯЄ ЇЇ ПОМАХОМ ЧАРІВНОЇ ПАЛИЧКИ.

ВЕДУЧА            А ЩО ЗА ГОСТ ТАКІ ЗАГАДКОВІ? 
                              НАМИСТО ТА ХУСТКИ НА НИХ КОЛЬОРОВІ

1 ЦИГАНКА         Я ЦИГАНКА-ГАДАЛКА 
                                ПРИЙШЛА ЗДАЛЕКА 
                                ХОЧУ ПРИ ВСІХ 
                                ЗДИВУВАТЬ МОРОЗА Я !

2 ЦИГАНКА.       ДІД МОРОЗ, ПІД  НОВИЙ РІК 
                                ТИ ПОБАЧИШ УВЕСЬ СВІТ 
                                ТРИЧІ  ПЛЕСНУ Я В ДОЛОНІ
                                І ПОНЕСУТЬ ТЕБЕ КОНІ 
                                ПО КРАЇНАХ, ПО КАЗКАХ. 
                                ПО ЗАСНІЖЕНИХ ЛIСКАХ 

З ЦИГАНКА     (БЕРЕ РУКУ ДІДА МОРОЗА ТА ВОРОЖИТЬ). 
                             БАЧ У Я УСЮДИ РАДІСНI ОБЛИЧЧЯ 
                             ЯК ЖЕ, ДОБРІ  ЛЮДИ НЕ РОЗВЕСЕЛИТЬСЯ 
                             МАЄШ   ДОБРУ ВДАЧУ 
                             ТИ ВЕСЕЛИИ Й ЖВАВИЙ. 
                             ТИ, МОРОЗ, ГАРЯЧИЙ 
                              I ЛЮБИШ  ЗАБАВИ 
                                   ТАНОК ЦИГАН

ДІД МОРОЗ ДІСТАЄ ЗІ СВОГО МІШКА  ЛЯЛЬКУ
          ЛЯЛЬКА                          Я  НА СВЯТО  ПРИЙШЛА 
                                                     ПОДАРУНКИ  ПРИНЕСЛА 
                                                     ПРИНЕСЛА  ВАМ СНІЖКИ 
          	                                          ТОЖ ПОГРАЙМО ТРIШКИ 
                                                      НУМО, ДІТИ,   ВИБIГАЙТЕ 
                                                      З ДІД МОРОЗОМ ВСІ  ПОГРАЙТЕ 

ВЕДУЧА      З ДОРІЖКИ ДО ДОРІЖКИ 
                       ПОЛЕТIЛИ ВЛУЧНІ СНIЖКИ. 
                        ЗВЕРХУ СНІГ І  ЗНИЗУ СНІГ, 
                       І  НІХТО УЗНАТЬ НЕ МГ, 
                       ДЕ ЧИЇ СТИРЧАЛИ НIЖКИ. 
                      ОЙ. ВЕСЕЛА ГРА У СНIЖКИ 
ГРА « СПРИТНИЙ СНІЖОК»,
ДІД МОРОЗ ДІСТАЄ ІГРАШКУ ВІННІ-ПУХ.

ВІННI-ПУХ.       ЧЕРЕЗ ПОЛЕ, ЧЕРЕЗ ЛІС 
                              ДІД МОРОЗ ГОСТИНЦ І НІС 
                               І ВЕДМЕДИК ТЕЖ  НЕ СПАВ 
                              МЕДОМ ВСІХ ВІН ПРИГОЩАВ. 
ЧИТИ ГУДІННЯ БДЖІЛ , ВЕДМЕДИК ЙДЕ ,ЗА ЯЛИНКИ З`ЯВЛЯЮТЬСЯ БДЖОЛИ

1 БДЖОЛА.                     МИ БДЖІЛКИ МАЛЕНЬКІ
                                          ВЕСЕЛІ   ВЕСЕЛЕНЬКІ 
			      В ТАНОЧКУ МИ КРУЖЛЯЄМ,
			      І ВАС ВСІХ ЗВЕСЕЛЯЄМ

2 БДЖОЛА	ТОЖ ПРАЦЮЙТЕ Й ВЕСЕЛИТЬСЯ
		ЛІНЬ ЖЕНІТЬ І НЕ ЛІНІТЬСЯ.
		ЩАСТЯ ЩИРО ВСІМ БАЖАЮ
		З НОВИМ РОКОМ ВАС ВІТАЮ.

                              ТАНОК  БДЖІЛОК
ДІД МОРОЗ ДІСТАЄ ІГРАШКУ РОЗБІЙНИКА.

1 РОЗБІЙНИК СЯЮТЬ ЗІРОЧКИ ЯСНІ 
                           ТЕМНА НІЧКА СВIТ НАКРИЛА. 
                           МИ РОЗБІЙНИКИ НIЧНІ
                           У ЦЬОМУ НАША СИЛА. 
2 РОЗБІЙНИК	МИ РОЗБIЙНИКИ НІЧНI 
                             	ЛЮБИМО БЕШКЕТУВАТИ 
                            	 І СОЛОДКИМ  МИ БЕЗ МЕЖ 
                            	 ЛЮБИМО ПОЛАСУВАТИ 
З РОЗБІЙНИК 	ЛЮБИМО ГОСТИНЦ ТЕЖ 
                          	  ЧИСТА ПРАВДА, ЩО Й КАЗАТИ! 
                          	  А ЦУКЕРКАМИ БЕЗ МЕЖ 
                            	 ЛЮБИМО ПОЛАСУВАТИ. 
4 РОЗБІЙНИК	З НОВИМ РОКОМ! 
                                    З НОВИМ РОКОМ !
                             МИ ГОВОРИМО В ЦЕЙ ДЕНЬ. 
                            ТАТА. МАМУ МИ ВIТАЄМ 
                             І УСIХ. УСIХ ГОСТЕИ!
                           ТАНОК  РОЗБІЙНИКІВ
	ЯКЕ ГАРНЕ НИНІ СВЯТО! БУДЕМ РАЗОМ МИ СПІВАТИ!
		ПІСНЯ «НОВОРІЧНА УСМІШКА»
ДІД МОРОЗ ДІСТАЄ ІГРАШКІ КЛОУНІВ

БОМ	ДОБРИЙ ДЕНЬ МАЛЯТА, 
              ХЛОПЧИКИ Й ДІВЧАТА! 
              ПОСПІШАЛИ МА НА СВЯТО 
              ВМІЕМО ВСЬОГО БАГАТО
БІМ              НА СЬОГОДНІ   Я ДЛЯ ВАС 
                     ДЕЩО РIДКIСНЕ ПРИПАС. 
                    ТОЖ СIДАЙТЕ ВИ ЗРУЧНЕНЬКО 
                     ДИВIТЬСЯ УВАЖНЕНЬКО
КЛОУНИ ДЕМОНСТРУЮТЬ 
ФОКУС «ЗАЧАРОВАНА ВОДА»
ВЕДУЧА	ДIД МОРОЗ ЧЕРВОНИЙ НІС, 
                              А ДАРУНКИ ТИ ПРИНІС? 
ДІД МОРОЗ	Я ДЛЯ ВАС ПРИНІС ГОСТИНЦІ! А ДЕ Ж МІЙ МІШОК?  СНІГУРОНЬКА , ТИ НЕ БАЧИЛА?  СТАРИЙ  ВЖЕ Я СТАВ , МАЛЯТА , ЗАБУВАТИ СТАВ. НУ НІЧОГО , ЗАРАЗ БУДУТЬ ВАМ ПОДАРУНКИ . У ВАС Є ВЕЛИКА-ПРЕВЕЛИКА КАСТРУЛЯ ? А ЩЕ МЕНІ ПОТРІБНІ: ВЕЛИКА ЛОЖКА, ЦУКОР , СІЛЬ , ВОДА.    НАЛЛЄМО ВОДИ, ДОБАВИМО СНІГУ, МІШУРИ , ПОСОЛИМО, ЦУКРУ ПОБІЛЬШЕ, ПОМІШАЄМО. ПОКУШТУЄМО, ЩЕ ЦУКРУ .
А ТЕПЕР ТРЕБА СКАЗАТИ ЧАРІВНІ СЛОВА:
	ЛІД, ЛІД, СНІГ, СНІГ. ДИВО ДИВО ПІД НОВИЙ РІК .
(ДУЄ В КАСТРЮЛЮ)
ЩОСЬ НЕ ВИХОДИТЬ. ЩЕ РАЗ СПРОБУЮ(КАЖЕ)
ДІТИ ДАВАЙТЕ РАЗОМ СКАЖЕМО.
ОСЬ ВИЙШЛО

ВЕД	ОЙ ДІТИ , ДИВІТЬСЯ СКІЛЬКИ ПОДАРУНКІВ.
	ДІД МОРОЗ РОЗДАЄ ПОДАРУНКИ.
	ВЕДУЧА ПРОЩАЄТЬСЯ.

	СВЯТО ЗАКІНЧУЄТЬСЯ, ДІТИ ЙДУТЬ ДО ГРУПИ.

----------

любба (25.11.2019)

----------


## camilla

предлагаю сценарий новогоднего праздника :Ok: 
«Коли зі мною друзі…»
Сценарій дитячого новорічного свята

Дія відбувається біля святкової ялинки. Діти, переодягнені в костюми Зайчика, Білочки, Їжачка, Ведмедика, Лисички та Мишеняти, взявшись за руки, танцюють навколо ялинки, співають пісню. Закінчивши співати сідають біля ялинки відпочити.

ЗАЙЧИК. Добре вийшло! Цією піснею зустрінемо діда Мороза!
БІЛОЧКА (до друзів). Як думаєте, йому сподобається?
ЇЖАЧОК. Звичайно сподобається!
ВЕДМЕДИК. І він подарує нам дарунки! Мені, напевно, мед!
ЛИСИЧКА. Давайте у всіх спитаємо (показує на глядачів) – чи їм сподобався наш виступ?
МИШЕНЯТКО (звертається до глядачів). Скажіть, друзі, вам сподобався наш танок і наша пісня?
ГЛЯДАЧІ. Так! Так!
ЗАЙЧИК. Дуже приємно! Дякуємо!
БІЛОЧКА. Отже, все готово. Ялинка прикрашена, вітання готові – чекаємо на діда Мороза.
ЇЖАЧОК. Адже тільки він може запалити яскраві вогники на ялинці!
ВЕДМЕДИК. Так! І тільки він може подарувати мені діжечку меду!
ЛИСИЧКА (прислухається). Ой, здається із лісу хтось іде…
МИШЕНЯТКО (до глядачів радісно). Це, звичайно, дід Мороз! Так?
ГЛЯДАЧІ. Так! Так!
ЗАЙЧИК (тривожно піднімає довге вухо, прислухається починає тремтіти). Ой, ой, ой! Ні! То не дід Мороз! Я маю довгі вуха і чудовий слух!
ВСІ ЗВІРЯТА (перелякано). А хто?
ЗАЙЧИК. Це – вовчисько! 
БІЛОЧКА. Ой, він останнім часом зовсім злий став! Ховаймося!

Звірята перелякано бігають, шукаючи, де сховатися. Ховаються за ялинку.
Біля ялинки з’являється хлопчик в костюмі Вовка.
Вовк не бачить звірят, що сховалися за ялинкою.

ВОВК (дивиться під ноги, нюхає повітря). По слідах бачу, носом чую, що тут почали святкувати Новий рік! І знову – без мене! А коли так, то нічого у вас не вийде! Я зіпсую вам свято! Поламаю вашу ялинку, всі іграшки розіб’ю!
Вовк шукає і знаходить (бо все ж це відбувається ніби то у лісі) велику палицю, погрозливо ходить біля ялинки, звертається до глядачів.

ВОВК. Може хтось хоче мені допомогти знищити ялинку і зупинити Новий рік?
ГЛЯДАЧІ. Ні! Ні!
ВОВК. Ну, як знаєте! Але свята не буде! Мене в тому році дід Мороз не привітав, а в цьому році і до вас не прийде!
Вовк замахується палицею на ялинку, але звірята, що ховалися за нею, вибігають, беруться за руки і живим ланцюгом стають на захист ялинки.

ЗАЙЧИК. Стій, вовчисько!
БІЛОЧКА. Нічого у тебе не вийде!
ЇЖАЧОК. Не дамо зіпсувати свято!
ВЕДМЕДИК. Звичайно не дамо! Бо інакше я мед* у подарунок не отримаю!
ЛИСИЧКА. Іди геть, капосний вовчисько!
МИШЕНЯТКО (глядачам). Ну що, всі разом проженемо вовка? Іди геть! Іди геть!
ГЛЯДАЧІ. Іди геть! Іди геть!

Вовк під цим напором присідає, лякається, кидає палицю і тікає. Звірята і глядачі весело плескають у долоні.

ЗАЙЧИК. Тепер час кликати діда Мороза!
ВСІ ЗВІРЯТА. Так! Так!
ЇЖАЧОК (голосно). Стривайте! А мені шкода вовчиська! Він так назавжди залишиться без свята!
БІЛОЧКА. Як? Він же хотів ялинку зламати, іграшки розбити!
ЇЖАЧОК. Він сердиться через те, що дід Мороз не привітав його минулого року.
ЛИСИЧКА. Але ж він сам винен! Він себе погано поводить, бійки влаштовує…
МИШЕНЯТКО. Маленьких ображає!
ВЕДМЕДИК. Їжачок правий. Вовк просто ображений. Його ніхто не любить.
ЇЖАЧОК. Це ми винні, що він такий – ми не простягнули йому руку дружби, а тільки лаяли його.
ЗАЙЧИК. Правильно! Нас багато, давайте допоможемо вовчиську виправитись!
МИШЕНЯТКО. І тоді дід Мороз обов’язково привітає його з Новим роком!
ЇЖАЧОК. Тоді для початку покличемо вовчиська! Давайте разом!
ЗВІРЯТКА і ГЛЯДАЧІ. Вов-чись-ко! Вов-чись-ко!

Вовк швидко з’являється.
БІЛОЧКА. Ой, де ти так швидко взявся?
ВОВК. А я і не уходив далеко! Я все чув! Я поганий, злий, нікому не потрібний! Навіть дід Мороз мене не любить! Ну і будь ласка! Я все одно зламаю вашу ялинку і зіпсую вам свято!
БІЛОЧКА. Злий вовчисько! Женіть його, він ніколи не виправиться!
ЇЖАЧОК(голосно, рішуче). Тихо! (підходить до Вовка, щиро). Послухай, вовче, ти ображаєшся, що тебе не привітав дід Мороз? А що ти зробив, щоб він захотів тебе привітати?

Вовк стоїть похнюпившись.

ЛИСИЧКА. Ти сам хоч когось вітав із святами?
ЗАЙЧИК. Ти комусь робив подарунки?
БІЛОЧКА. А віршика ти вивчив, щоб порадувати діда Мороза?
ВЕДМЕДИК. Ти хоч із ким-небудь дружиш? 
ВОВК (опустив голову, стиха). Ні…
МИШЕНЯТКО (підходить до Вовка, обережно простягає йому лапку). Хочеш, я буду з тобою дружити? Тільки, якщо ти пообіцяєш маленьких не ображати…
ВОВК (тисне мишеняті лапку). Обіцяю. І дружити хочу.
ЛИСИЧКА і БІЛОЧКА(разом). А з нами?
ВОВК (радісно). Звичайно! Дякую!
ЇЖАЧОК, ВЕДМЕДИК і ЗАЙЧИК. А з нами?
ВОВК (обнімає їх). Ура! Тепер у мене є друзі! (помрачнішав). Але дід Мороз мене все одно не привітає!
ЗВІРЯТА. Чому?
ВОВК. Бо я не знаю ні вірша, ні пісні, щоб його порадувати!
ЇЖАЧОК. Не біда! Співатимеш і танцюватимеш разом з нами!
ВЕДМЕДИК. А віршика ми тобі допоможемо вивчити! Запам’ятовуй!

Вовк стоїть в центрі, а звірята, взявшись за руки, ходять навколо нього і розповідають вірш.
ЗАЙЧИК. Новий рік – найкраще свято!
БІЛОЧКА. Чарівних подій багато!
ВЕДМЕДИК. Ось ялинка перед нами –
ЛИСИЧКА. Вся засвітиться вогнями!
ЇЖАЧОК. Хай наступний Новий рік
МИШЕНЯТКО. Буде радісним для всіх! 
ЇЖАЧОК. Ну що, запам’ятав?
ВОВК. Так, запам’ятав! Дякую друзі! Тепер дід Мороз привітає і мене!
ЇЖАЧОК. То ж давайте його покличемо всі разом!
Звірята і глядачі голосно кличуть діда Мороза.
Подальший розвиток сценарію довільний. Дід Мороз, як правило, має власні репризи і свято буде продовжуватися вже за його сценарієм.

----------


## Доця 0812

Уважаемые, может нужна кому- то сценка " Рукавичка на новий лад ?-

                       Казку в гості кличуть люди, так ведеться  споконвік
                        Рік, який почнеться з чуда, буде щедрим цілий рік.
                        Всі гарнесенько сідайте казку слухать починайте.
                        Чарівною паличкою взмахну, казку нашу розпочну.
                      Якось взимку в ясний день лісом йшов дідусь старенький, 
                       А за ним слідом у слід  Песик біг маленький. 
                        Ненароком в дідуся рукавичка впала.. 
                         Треба було, щоб в цей час Мишка пробігала. Побачила рукавичку:
Мишка          Хто ж це міг згубити? 
                      Треба жабці-скрекотушці швидко  подзвонити. (бере мобілку)
                       — Алло, подруго, привіт. Тебе не збудила?
                       Це не ти, бува, у лісі Рукавичку загубила?
Жабка (по телефону Не хвилюйся, люба мишко, я лежала хвора в ліжку. 
                                 Зараз зайчика спитаю. Хто забув — я відшукаю.
 Ведуча             Жабка номер набирає, Зайчик трубку піднімає.
Жабка              Алло,- зайчику, привіт!   Скільки зим: і скільки літ!
                           Як живеш ти, поживаєш? По сніжку ти ще стрибаєш? 
                        Як. ходив ти між дерев, Рукавички не згубив?
Зайчик             Всі на місці мої речі. Але слухай-но, до речі,
                         Вовчик  сірий там, бувало, блукав серед ночі.
                     Може, в нього щось пропало -не вгледіли очі? 
Ведуча           Зайчик номер відшукав. По мобільнику набрав.
Зайчик              Алло, сірий, добрий вечір!  Не згубив, бува, у лісі ти своєї речі?
Вовчик               Що ти, друже, слава Богу  в мене все нормально.
                            .Але зараз друзів я обдзвоню негайно.         
Ведуча           До ведмедя вовчик знав номер телефону.
                    Лиш би,  думав сірий вовк, пан ведмідь був вдома. 
                    Ведмідь бурий — справжній соня: Не умився і спросоння
                       Трубку телефонну взяв — Вовчика ледь упізнав.
Вовк                Вибач, що тебе турбую...
Ведмідь            Зачекай, погано чую!
Вовк                Що сьогодні ти робив? Рукавички не згубив?
Ведміь             Як же я її згублю, я узимку міцно сплю
Ведуча       ... А тим часом наш дідусь згадав про пропажу,
                        Друга песика свого  в ліс послав він зразу.
                         Наша казка не проста —В ній велика мудрість
                         І наука золота —казка вчить в добрі вам жити
                          і дружбою дорожити.

----------

катя 98 (25.10.2019)

----------


## Irina55

Предлагаю свой вариант сказки "Рукавичка" . Песенки дети поют под народные мелодии.
Н О В И Й   Р І К
Середня група

Р У К А В И Ч К А

Діти під музику забігають до залу і зупиняються біля ялинки.

Ведуча.   Ми всі сьогодні зустрічаймо у дружнім колі Новий рік
                 І щиро кожному бажаймо ще краще жити, ніж торік.
                 Хай буде дім – мов повна чаша, і сміх дитячий в ній луна.
                 Погляньте на ялинку нашу, - немов красуня чарівна!

Дитина.   Яка гарна в нас ялинка, краще нашої нема,
                 Ти прийшла до нас у гості і зелена і струнка.

Дитина.    Ми свято стрічаєм сьогодні, веселі співаєм пісні,
                  Весела ялинка, зелена ялинка, як сонце вогнями…

Всі.           Гори!

Дитина.   Під ялинкою сьогодні все лунають голоси:
                 Здрастуй свято новорічне, свято радості й краси!

Дитина.   Рік новий іде в садок, починаємо танок,
                 Круг ялинки ми підем, дзвінко пісню заведем.

Хоровод  «Новорічний».

Ведуча.   Годі, діти, танцювати, вірші будемо читати.

Вірші.

Дитина.  Пада, пада білий сніг, засипає сто доріг.
                Землю ніжно обійма білорученька Зима.

Дитина.   Пухом вкрилися поля, під сніжком дріма земля.
                 Щоби добре уродити, треба взимку відпочити.

Дитина.   Сплять гайочки і ліси, сплять дерева й квіти всі.
                 Їх тихенько обійма білорученька Зима.

Пісня «Зимонька-зима».
Ведуча.   В ніч під Новий рік всі поспішають додому прикрашати ялинку. 
                В лісі звірі теж готуються зустріти свято. Ви чуєте, хтось сюди     поспішає.

Летить Сорока.

Сорока.   Скре-ке-ке! Скре-ке-ке!
                 Я – Сорока Білобока, все на світі знаю,
                 Все я бачу навкруги і про всіх все знаю.

Біжить по колу і знову зупиняється.

Сорока.  Сре-ке-ке! Скре-ке-ке! Ой, ви бачили таке?!
                Хтось по лісу проходив, рукавичку загубив.
                Хто загубив? Ніхто не знає.
                Чия рукавичка? Хто відгадає?
                Скре-ке-ке! Скре-ке-ке!

Сорока улітає.

Ведуча.   Бігла лісочком тим мишка маленька,
                Бачить, лежить рукавичка гарненька.

Вибігає Мишка.

Мишка.  (співа) Вже прийшли зимові дні, треба щось робити,
                            Дуже холодно мені, де я буду жити?
               (каже)  Ну й хатинка, ну й дивинка, відгукніться, то тут є?
                            Тільки голосу з хатинки, щось ніхто не подає!

Сідає на рукавичку.

Мишка.   Я сама в ній буду жити, жити-поживати,
                Я господарка мала, люблю працювати.

Ведуча.   Ось і живе там Мишка-шкряботушка,
                 Коли скаче Жабка, Жабка-скрекотушка.

До рукавички скаче Жабка.

Жабка.(співа) По стежинці я стрибаю і хатиночку шукаю, 
                        Яке диво бачу я! Буде хатка це моя!
                        Ква-ква, ква-ква, я зелена, як трава.
            (каже) Ква-ква-ква, хто там є? Чи нікого нема?

Мишка.  Я мишка-шкряботушка, а ти хто?

Жабка.   Я весела добра Жабка, ой у мене мерзнуть лапки!
                Річку товста крига вкрила, жити Жабці там не сила!

Мишка.   Заходь, будемо жити разом.

Ведуча.   Живуть спокійно в рукавиці і день і другий, як сестриці.
                 Біжить до рукавички Півник – гарний стрибунець, 
                 Та, от лихо, що з ним сталось? Захворів наш співунець!

Півник.    Ой, у мене горечко, заболіло горлечко, 
                  Я холодну воду пив, по морозу я ходив.

Ведуча.   А ось і Їжачок іде, ліки Півнику несе!

Їжак.       Не пий, Півнику, води, по морозу не ходи!
                Оці ліки випивай і нам голосно співай!

Півник «п’є» ліки і кричить

Півник.   Ку-ка-рі-ку! Ку-ка-рі-ку!

Їжак.       Треба у теплі сидіти і не будеш ти хворіти.

Півник.   Де ж хатинку нам знайти, щоб сидіти у теплі?

Їжак.(показує) А ось рукавичка лежить на сніжку,
                          Може хтось пусте в хатинку таку?
                           Хто, хто в рукавичці живе?

Мишка.   Я – Мишка-шкреботушка.

Жабка.    Я – Жабка-скрекотушка.

Разом.     А ви хто?

Їжак. (співа) Я Їжак- Їжачок, в мене сила голочок,
                      Пустіть, будь ласка, нас до хати, бо замерзли ми, звірята.

Півник. (співа) Півник я  такий горластий, кольоровий і пухнастий.
                 Дзвінко заспіваю я, гарна пісенька моя!
                 Ку-ка-рі-ку!

Ведуча.    Завірюха в лісі свище, снігу намітає все вище!

Вибігають Білочка і Зайчик і виконують таночок.

Білочка.    Хто, хто в рукавичці живе? 

Відповіді звірів.

Звірі.   А ти хто?

Білка. (співа)   А я Білка – пишний хвіст, невеличка я на зріст
                         Міста мало я займаю, казочок багато знаю.

Зайчик. (співа) Я – пухнастий білий Зайчик, перший в світі побігайчик,
                          Вмію не лише співати, а іще і працювати.
                          Вушка наші вже не чують, лапка ледве-ледь тупцюють.

Білка. (співа)   В рукавичку пустіть нас, дуже просимо ми вас.   

Всі.   Заходьте!

Ведуча.   Дружно звірята в рукавичці живуть, 
                 Пісні співають, пироги печуть.                                        
                 Але ось до рукавичці іще хтось іде, 
                 Пісню весело веде.

Лиса. (співа) Я – Лисичка маю хвостик, я люблю ходити в гості,
                       Нікого не ображаю, всіх звіряток поважаю.
                       Ставлю лапку на носок, а тоді на каблучок.
                       Ну, а потім закружляю і всіх з святом привітаю.

До Лисички підходить Вовк.

Вовк.   Добрий день Лисичка, хитруне-сестричка!

Лиса.   Добрий день, Вовчику-братику!

Вовк.   О, дивись, коло ялинки лежить рукавичка, як хатинка,
             Будемо разом там жити на теплій печі боки гріти.
Лиса.   Але глянь, там хтось є… Чує серденько моє!

Вовк.   Швидко двері відчиняйте, нас до хати упускайте!

Білка.   Ні, не пустимо ми вас, геть, розбійники від нас! 

Жабка. В новорічну ніч святкову за своє взялися знову?

Лиса.   Ой, на треба так кричати, пішли, Вовчику, кращу хатинку шукати!

Вовк і Лиса уходять.

Ведуча. А зима все сніжку підсипає білим снігом дерева вкриває, 
              В кучугурах нелегко ходить, ось іде ледве-ледве Ведмідь,
              Важко лапами переступає, бачить рукавичку і питає.

Ведмідь. Ой, і люта настала зима, в рукавичці хтось є, чи нема?

Відповіді з рукавички.

Ведмідь. (співа)Хто мене Мишка не знає і від мене не тікає? 
                            Я Ведмідь волохатий, розбігайтеся із хати!

Всі розбігаються, біжать навкруг ялинки і зупиняються перед нею.

Ведуча.   А звірята довго полісу бігли і до нас в садок прибігли.
                Любі гості, просимо, будь ласка, сідайте,
                Тільки наших діточок, ви, не налякайте.

Діти сідають на сійся.

Ведуча.   Ми співали, танцювали, друзів з лісу зустрічали .
                 Чом же з нами усіма ще Мороза тут нема?
                 Як нам  діда розшукати і зі святом привітати?

Дитина.    Щоб Мороза нам позвати, треба його погукати.
                  Він почує й завітає, нас зі святом привітає.

Діти гукають Діда Мороза. До залу заходить Дід Мороз.   

Ирина

----------

Анютины глаза (04.11.2016), любба (25.11.2019)

----------


## EJIeHa

Вот мой сценарий на старшую группу
Похожий немного был , я внесла свои мысли и идеи,
"Попелюшка на Новий лад"
С Каргой и Ягой сценка выходит интересной
 / звучить „Аллеманда” А Моцарта – до залу заходять Король та Королева/
Король: 
В ніч таку багато ласки
І для чарів в самий раз
Король і Королева – ми із казки
І поведемо в казку вас

Королева:
Ось палац наш крижаний
Щоб зустріти рік новий
Ми запрошуєм гостей
І дорослих і дітей

Король :
До нас у крижаний палац
Запрошуємо, друзі, вас
На Новорічний бал казковий
Чудовий, радісний , святковий

Королева:
Давай у новорічний дзвоник бити
І всіх на свято весело просити

/ Дзвін колокола , під „Марш” П.Чайковського з опери „Лускунчик” Заходять діти до залу
парами, перешикування навколо ялинки/

Ведуча :
Хай збуваються всі мрії
Оживає світ казок
В незабутнє свято – диво
Для дорослих і діток
Хай білі снігові пушинки
В новорічний сніговій
Відганяють всі сльозинки
Від дитячих довгих вій
Хай музики вам заграють
Хай гучніш лунає сміх
З Новим роком всіх вітаєм
І дорослих і малих

РІК новий вже так близенько
Кілька днів всього пройде
Він постукає раденько
І в життя до нас прийде

Принесе нам щось новеньке
Комусь здійснення надій
Щастя прийде в дім гладенько
І додасть рожевих мрій

Підростуть на рік всі діти
Постаріють дідусі
Та сміятись  і радіти
Будуть в Новий рік усі

У містечку казковому
Крижаному, чудовому
Нехай гучний лунає сміх
З Новим роком вас усіх!

Пісня „Карнавал”
М.Катричка
Ведуча : Сідайте , любі, спочивайте
І наше свято споглядайте
Тут чудеса господарюють
Наш лад і спокій все пильнують
/Звучить музика  виходить Фея /
Фея : Я –Фея Півночі чарівна і прекрасна
Люблю мороз і сонце ясне.
Все біле й поля й ліси
А я милуюся зимою
Її холодною красою вона убрала в оксамит
І нас веде в казковий світ
Чи люба вам зима, малята?
Я інтерв’ю бажаю взяти
/ бере мікрофон – підходить до дітей/
За що ти зиму любиш , друже?

Зима насипала снігів 
І побілила нашу хату
Для лиж, санчат і ковзанів
Настало довгождане свято

Фея : А ти за що шануєш зиму?

На вулиці де я живу
Все помолодшало від снігу
Хто ліпить бабу снігову
Хто в сніжки грається –Потіха!!!

Фея : тебе зима чим тішить , знаєш?

Якби узимку замість снігу
Летіло з неба крем - брюле
Якби на річці замість криги
Був мармелад або желе
Тоді, напевно, втричі більше
Любила зиму дітвора
„Зима” – казали б , - найсмачніша
Й найчарівніша пора!

Фея : 
А знаєте, під Новий рік
Збуваються діва
І Новорічна казочка
 Обійма розкрива
/ Звучить музика з мультфільма „ Бременські музики” /
„ Танок Короля з солдатами”
/Король та Королева  займають місця на троні/
Королева : 
О,мій Король , у нас йде бал 
Дзвінкий веселий карнавал
А сина нашого нема
Сьогодні цілий день сама
Був хмурим наче дим
Здається , захворів наш син.
Король:
Покличте  лікаря , 
Що б знати чим він хворий

Принц:
Не треба лікаря , мій тато,
Я здоровий!
Скажу відверто без образ
Напевно , принц ваш закохавсь
І що тепер мені робити
Не можу я без неї жити
Спитаєте : „ А хто вона ?”
Відверто сам не знаю я
Доведеться спитати у Феї
Порадитися ще із нею

Фея :
Сумуєш ти , мій друже добрий,
Не плач , хіба ти не хоробрий ?
Ти знаєш де живе вона?
/Принц заперечливо махає головою /
Що ж це за дівчина така?
Ось залишила в нас на сходах
Цей ч5ревичок золотий
Такий маленький чарівний
Ну що ж я дам тобі пораду
Цей черевичок і зарадить
Дівчат сюди покличем ми
Щоб черевик приміряти тож чарівною паличкою
Зараз взмахну
І першу гостю в зал запрошу
То Нічка –Новорічка
Зоряного кола
А з нею
Сестрички зіроньки ранкові

Нічка:
Я ніч Новорічна ! Найкраща у році
Мені підкоряються інші всі ночі
Мене виглядають від року до року
Без мене Новий рік не ступит не кроку
Чи є ще у році миліша година,
Як в ніч новорічну збереться родина?

„Танок Нічки з зірками” на сучасні ритми /
/Принц приміряє черевичок Нічці/
Принц:
Ну, що ти Нічко, ти чудова
Ти незвичайна і казкова
Та навіть дуже чепурна
Та вибач . Фея. 
Не вона

Фея:
Тож спробуємо іще раз / чаклує паличкою/
/Звучить музика з казки „Пригоди Буратіно” /
Буратіно :
Впізнали мабуть ви мене
Веселого хлопчину?
Звичайно що впізнали всі,
Бо я ж бо Буратіно
То ж хочу вам Мальвіну я позвати
Щоб вас навчила рахувати
Бо від її уроків одна мені морока
„Танок Буратіно і Мальвіни” +загальний танок
/Принц приміряє черевичок Мальвіні/
Принц:
Так тут волосся голубе
А в тієї  золоте
/виходить ПАЖ/
Паж :
Я ще не чарівник
Я тільки вчусь у Феї
Але добро робити звик
Цього навчився в неї
Ось тобі моя допомога
Попелюшка на свято прийти вже готова
/виход та танок Попелюшки , після нього Паж та Попелюшка запрошують у сіх дітей до парного таночку /
/Принц приміряє черевичок Попелюшці/
Принц:
Ні, це знову не вона
Що робить не  знаю я....

Фея: 
Ну тоді рушаймо далі – наступну дівчину сюди я викликаю
(Білосніжка та гном)
/Звучить музика –виходить Баба Карга/
баба Карга : Привіт усім!!!
Впізнали хто я?
Та яка там баба Яга??? Я справжнісінька Баба Карга 
Не така я вже стара та не трішки не лиха . Та ви зі мною ще зовсім не знайомі , бо я все життя на болоті прожила 6 з жабками крихотухами , з комарами та мухами , з зміями кусючими ,з поганками та отруй	ними ядючками, Моє болото Дід Мороз заморозив ось я і прийшла того діда покарати _подарунки відібрати.
Що б була помічниця як я...ну хоча б та – баба Яга я би нею керувала , трохи розуму навчала ,бо вона вже і стара і глуха  та ще й крива.
А я ще ого-го –го , ха-ха- ха – і не маю я горба і співаю і чаклую – подивіться як танцюю
/Танок Баби Карги/
Ой, хтось летитьЗаховаюсь за ялинку , зачекаю там хвилинку
/ховається – вилітає баба Яга/

Баба Яга :Ой! Це знову ви?Що голубчики ?Новорічного свята захотіли?Шоу прийшли подивитися? А я ось вже 2000 років цю мильну оперу граю – тьху – набридло 
Яга чи Відьма як не зви
Від того я не плачу
З прибудків я нетрудових побудовала дачу
У мене ступа в гаражі, та я в ній не літаю
Не глупа я , що й не кажіть  - на бумері я  роз”ізжаю
(виходить Баба Карга)
Баба Карга:
Бабусенько Ягусенько
Б.Яга :
Бабусенько Каргусенько!
Баба Карга:
Щічка дощічки – бережимо помаду
(Тричі цілуються – потім спльовують)
Б.К :
Я тебе тут так чекала
Всім присутнім вихваляла

Баба Яга:
Що стара баба Яга ?Що крива моя нога?
Я не гірш тебе чаклую
І у танці перетанцюю
Б. К. : мене?
Б.Яга : тебе!

Б. К. : мене?
Б.Яга : тебе!

Баба Карга:
То ж давай позмагаємось хто більше танцюристів біля себе назбирає – той переможе
(Конкурс с бабою Ягою Та Бабою Каргою)
Баба Яга:
Досить , досить танцювати, бо не зможемо кісток зібрати
Давай но краще туфлю теж поміряємо, може якась  з нас теж підійде на роль принцеси?

Баба Карга:
Тьху стара!
Ти коли на себе  в дзеркало дивилась?

Баба Яга:
Губи підмалюємо , брови розчешемо , носи підпудримо

Баба  Карга :
Припудримо...... тут розумом та хитрістю треба

Баба Яга :
Тодів я стану сніжинкою – балеринкою . я танцюватиму а ти приміряй

Баба Карга:ой розсмішила...... балерина – зимою гола по снігу бігатимешь7Свої прикольні ноги показиватимешь?

Баба Яга:
Які ноги?
Прикольні?
Ніхто мені їх не колов, придумала – ноги як ноги 
 он принц іде  - підставляй йому ногу
Баба Карга :
Ні ти
(наставляють обидві ноги)

Принц:
Оце та ніжки!!!!! 
А ви на туфлю подивіться куди  ж вам  з  вашим  сорок п”ятим розтоптаним?
Баба Карга та Баба Яга:
Ах так!!!!
Ну добре
(шепочуться)
краще давай туфлю вкрадем.Підключай хитрість

Б.Яга :
Дай но я подивлюся  туфлю мож і скажу тобі чия вона
(бере туфлю)
Б.Яга 6 Ми знаємо чия вона знаємо, зараз ми її приведемо – (втікають)
Ведуча:
Кому  ж ти принце віддав свою туфельку
Вони ж її викрали, що ж ми будемо робити?

Фея:
Зостається лише один вихід гукати Діда мороза
Давайте усі разом

Діти : Дід Мороз!!!!!
Фея  : не чує Давайте його покличемо хороводом

(Хоровод „Дід Мороз”)
Дід Мороз :
Здрастуйте, малята!
Вітаю вас зі святом!
Із Новим роком всіх поздоровляю!
Здоров'ячка міцного, радості бажаю!
Мандрував я довгий час,
В селах та містах бував,
Льодом ріки укривав,
А тепер прийшов до вас.
З Новим роком вас вітаю,
Щастя і добра бажаю!

Ведуча :
Дідусю ми тебе чекали  вірші тобі підготували
(Вірші Діду Морозу)
Ведуча:
А в ігри з нами пограєшь?
(Ігри з Дідом Морозом)
Дід Мороз :
Чув  я що в вашому королівстві є чарівний принц, який  не може знайти свою чарівну принцесу , але цьму горю я може зарадити, мені здається що я знаю хто вона
Зараз я вмить її покличу
Єге-гей !!! Снігуронька!!!
(Звучить музика заходить Снігуронька)
Снігуронька:
(Пісня)
(привітання)
Дідусь:
Ну нарешті ти прийшла! Й подарунки принесла!
(Дудусь прагне розвязати мішок ,  авін не розв”язується) 

Дід Мороз:
Що За чортівня?
Снігуронька , а чому він не розвязується?

Снігуронька:
Дідусю ти ж подивись я лише в одному черевичку
Мішешок  зможешь розвязати , коли мені принц другу мою туфельку поверне

Ведуча:
Ой лишенько , не зможе Принц тобі її повернути
Викрали її Баба Гарга та Баб Яга

Дід Мороз :

А..... знову ця нечиста на  свят.... і скільки років бавляться , потив вибачення просять  і кожен рік знову  за своє!! Ну я зараз їм покажу!!!!
А ну сніги північні , а ну хуртовини люті принесіть меня сюди Бабу Ягу та Каргу

(Дід Мороз чаклую ,  з”являється Баб Яга та Бяб Карга)
Баб Яга :Ой солоденький наш (стукає Каргу в спину) падай на коліна
Карга: О, найгарніший чоловік цього лісу не гнівайся на нас
Ми лише хтіли туфульку приміряти , а то он принц всім міряє і страшним і красим , а нам ні!!!
Разом:
МИ БІЛЬШЕ ТА К Н Е БІДЕМО!!!!

Дід Мороз :
Ну як так  то добре – віддавайте туфлю
(віддають )
Фея :
Ну що принц – міряй туфельку для Снігуроньки
(Принц підходить Міряє )
Фея ось і господарка чарівного черевичка
То ж на радостях заспіваєм
Пісня „ А що значить Новий рік
Баб Карга:
Дід то ти вже дивись чи розв”язується той мішок  з цукерками...(Лізе сама до мішка)
Дід Мороз 6 а геть нечиста!!!!
(Дід Мороз розв”язує мішок  - роздають  усі подарунки)



Дід Мороз.
Прощавайте, любі діти,
Далі ми йдемо по світу.
Друзів на землі багато,
Привітаєм їх зі святом.

Ведуча:

Ось і закінчилось наше свято
Та знову я хочу всім побажати
І Новому році здоров”я та сили
Щоб радість до хати лише запросили
Щоб горе й біда від нас утікли
Невдачи і прикрощі дім обминали
До скорих зустрічей

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Elen2*,
Спасибо за быстрый ответ , у меня наверное что-то с комп. папки просто не извлекаються

----------

любба (25.11.2019)

----------


## Доця 0812

Девочки,этот сценарий для средней группы!
Ведуча         Приходить свято –Новий рік, радіє дітвора
                            Приходить свято –Новий рік, стрічать його пора
                            Мерщій до зали діточки, погляньте скільки світла
                           Усіх стрічає як завжди ялиночка привітна.
                                                Заходять діти
Ведуча               Дорогі наші тата й мами ми привітаємось зараз з вами.
Діти   (хором).   Здрастуйте мами! (права рука всторону)
                            Здрастуйте тата (ліва рука в сторону)
                            В садочок наш в гості сердечно  просим (вклоняються)
                            Ви гарнесенько дивіть і звичайно посміхніться.
                            Слухайте уважно, плескайте старанно  
Ведуча               Ой, малята, подивіться, як ялиночка іскриться.
                           Вся в блискітках кольорових, в намистинках пречудових.
                           Новорічне свято вже прийшло до нас.
                           Карнавал веселий розпочати час.
1 дитина             В залі ялинка сьогодні зрання, 
                            дуже красиве в ялинки вбрання
                           Здрастуй ялинка, здрастуй дивинка,  гарна ялиночка в нас.
2 дитина            Скільки блискучих і різних прикрас, 
                            Здрастуй ялинко, ти знову у нас.
Ведуча               Який же гарненький в ялинки наряд,
                             тільки чомусь ліхтарики ще не горять?.....
 3 дитина             А давайте заспіваєм , пісню гарну, від душі,
                            До ялиночки зійдемся, в хоровод підемо всі.
                              Пісня «Ялинко засвітись) (Засвічується в кінці)
  Ведуча          Молодці малята, а тепер ми вже готові розпочати свято
                         Співати ви гарно вмієте, а танцювати?
                                Танок «Ялинка»                
 Ведуча            Ой, які ж ви молодці!  Гості, гарно діти танцювали?
                          все вмієте, бо в садочку усього вас навчили. 
                          А чудеса вмієте робити, ні? А хто вміє, ви знаєте?
                           Вірно – фея. Хочете щоб вона прийшла до вас на свято?
                            Ось у мене є чарівна мандаринка. Колись я зустрічалась із феєю,                       
	                 і вона мені її подарувала. Кожному із вас я дам по дольці 
                           мандаринки, і ви її з’їсте, після того промовимо чарівні слова.
Діти (разом)     Феє, ти прийди на свято, принеси чудес багато!
                              Під музику заходить Фея Чудес
Фея                     Добрий день вам, малята! Зі святом всіх вітаю:
                             Добра і щастя щиро вам бажаю!
                             У палаці чудес гуляла, в мішечок чарівний 
                              Дива – казки збирала.
                             І чую: хтось мене гукає, на свято новорічне закликає.
                             Мішечок з чудесами захопила,
                             В ваш садочок чим скоріш поспішила.
Ведуча                Дякуємо тобі, феє, що ти завітала до нас. Наші малята дуже 2
                             люблять чудеса, казки, веселощі, й усе незвичайне.
Фея                     Ось б’ють куранти в зоряній імлі, 
                             То Нічка – Новорічка їде на коні, несе нам свято й казочки 
                             чудові! 
                                  (Б’ють куранти, виходить Нічка.    
Нічка(дитина)    Я — Ніч Новорічна! Найкраща у році!
                               Мені підкоряються інші всі ночі! 
                              Мене виглядають від року'до року.
                               Без мене Новий рік не ступить ні кроку.
                              Це — друзі мої, ясноокії зорі,
                               Усім вам бажають щасливої долі
1 дівчинка             Поки всі ви веселились, ніч на землю опустилась
                           Засіяли чисті зірки променисті.
2 дівчика              Раз на небі світять зірки і настала ніч
                              Старий рік нас покидає, Новий наступає.
3 дівчинка            В небі ясно світять зорі, мов намистечка блищать
                              І на святі новорічнім хочуть вам затанцювать.
                                   Танок Нічки і зірочок
Нічка.                 Я — ніч Новорічна, а значить, казкова.
             Лиш взимку буває ця казка чудова.Сьогодні ми казку вам подаруємо,
              Нехай не діснеєвську, але прекрасну, розкажем історію вам класну.
             Та казка тоді лиш до нас завітає, коли дружня пісня отут пролунає.
                                        Пісня «Новий рік»
Фея                  Казку в гості кличуть люди, так ведеться  споконвік
                        Рік, який почнеться з чуда, буде щедрим цілий рік.
                        Всі гарнеенько сідайте казку слухать починайте.
                        Чарівною паличкою взмахну, казку нашу розпочну.
                                        Казка «Рукавичка»
Фея                  Цікава казка до нас завітала, і дуже проила, щоб ми з вами грали.
                                    Гра з рукавичками
                         (4 пари рукавиць, потрібно знайти пару і одягти собі на руки)
Фея                   Ой як весело у нас! З нами цілий світ співає
                           На ялиночці вогні але тут когось немає!
                           Де Снігурка й Дід Мороз, ми їх давно чекаємо, 
                           Вони до нас чомусь не йдуть, давайте погукаємо
                               (Діти гукають , ніхто не заходить)
Ведуча              Що робити? Що робити як же їх нам запросити
Фея                   я знаю, що ми можем зробити, 
                            потрібно в чарівні дзвіночки дзвонити
                           Всім я брязкальця роздам, затанцюйте гарно нам.
                             Танок з брязкальцями
                             (заходить Снігурочка)
Снігурка.         Доброго дня, гості й діти.
                         Прийшла до вас я Новий Рік зустріти.
                        Із вами буду в ігри грати,  співать пісні і танцювати.
                         Усім я хочу побажати  Добра й здоров'я в кожну хату.
                           Хай біда всіх вас минає, щомиті радість осяває.
                           На ваше свято так спішила,
Фея                    А Дідуся Мороза ти не зустріла?
Снігурочка         Ні, а що його немає?
                             Тоді потрібно гостям встати і в гру з сніжинками пограти.
                                            Гра з батьками
                                        (До залу забігає Тьотя Жмотя)
.Жмотя.              Здрасьтє!(вклоняється) .О! а світла то горить! Скілько грошей  набіжить! А наряди , наряди — прямо артисти із естради: Всі багаті, та роскішні... Ох і тошно мені, ох і тошно !
 Фея                 Що за гостя в нас така, дивно, ми чекали Дідуся!
 Жмотя.            Ні, я вдячна вам, мерсі, він десь їде на таксі., А я тратить не                                     люблю, гроші я коплю, коплю, коплю ...
 Ведуча       . І все ж дуже просимо, скажіть нарешті хто ви?
Жмотя              Я — сеструха Бабки Йожки,  меня кличуть тетя Жмотя,  3
                        Я пришла до вас  в но... ні, в старих ботах,
                        Нових  жаль , ну просто жуть!
                        (Оглядається, помічає ялинку) 
                      А от ви шикуєте чи може жартуєте?? Тут вогні, і там вогні — 
                      Не потрібні тут вони! Я зараз тут почаклую,
                       на цій деревинці  вогні задую: Шурум-бурум, бурум-шурум,           Страсті-мордасті — Всі вогни на ялинці, гасніть!
                             (Вогні гаснуть)
                      Все! Скінчився бал — погасли свічки! Всім пора додому, вже вечір. 
Фея           Що ви, що ви, тьотя Жмотя, краще з нами ви ставайте, і свято зустрічайте , 
Жмотя        Яке ще свято?. 
Фея            Ми Новий рік зустрічаємо і Дудуся Мороза чекаємо.
Снігурка   Він вже швидко прибуде й подарунки не забуде.. 
 Жмотя.          Ах, подарки? А які?  Імпортні і дорогі
Снігурка.     та, для нас вони  самі бажанні ,і такі вони довгожданні.
 Жмотя.          Е-хе-хе, Мороз прибуде й подарунки незабуде. 
                       А прибуде звідки він?
Фея                 Тьотя Жмотя, все одно, адже ждем його давно. 
                        Як на зло, ще й сніг пішов хоч би він нас тут знайшов.    
Жмотя            0-ох! Розмріялась, диви (дивиться на годинник)
                        Потрібно швидше мені йти, щоб першій Дідуся знайти (вибігає)
Снігурка        Гостя дивна якась, да і жаднюча просто страх
Фея                 От нечиста сила, вогні на ялинці погасила, а що вона ще придумала зробити? може хоче дідуся зустріти та подарунки захватити
                          Що ж нам тепер робити?
Снігурка          Ой скільки снігу в нашому дворі, давайте заспіваємо свої дзвінкі пісні 
                                          Пісня «Зима»
Фея                 Знаю тепер, що нам робити, потрібно нам з снігу сніговичків зліпити, а вони доріженьки прометуть і дідуся Мороза нам знайдуть.
                                       Гра «Склади сніговичка»
                               (до залу заходять сніговички)
                                    Танок сніговиків
1 сніговик       Ми веселі хлопчаки, хлопчаки сніговики
                         Хоч зліплені із снігу, крутимось як дзиги.
2 сніговик        Зараз візьму я мітлу, сніг навколо підмету 
                          Й Дідуся мороза скоро в дитсадачок приведу
                               (виходять. Заходить Д.М.)
Дід Мороз      Добрий день, мої малята, любі хлопчики й дівчата, 
                      Як людей багато в залі, гарне свято у вас тут. 
                   Зимонька-Метелиця сказала, що мене чекають, ждуть. 
                       Через всі пройшов я перепони, сніг мене запорошив. 
                      Але, знав я: дітлахи чекають, ось тому я поспішив.
Фея       Так , дідусю , тебе діти дуже чекали, і пісню тобі вони дружно вивчали.
                                         Пісня»Ми тебе так довго ждали»                        
Снігурочка          Дідусю, а чи помітив ти, яка ялиночка у нас сумна
Д.М.                     Що ж трапилось у вас малята, чому вогники не горять?                                 (відповіді)
                              Ну нехвилюйтеся, я вже прийшов, тому вам допоможу і ялинку засвічу (засвічується)
Фея                       за вашу доброту, за ялиночку красу, діти вірші вам прочитають
1 дитина               За вікном біліє сніг, падають сніжинки, 
                              А у цьому залі сміх. Ігри та ялинка!
2 дитина                  Засміялися ялинки, розлетілися сніжинки, 
                                   А було їх так багато — не злічили я і тато.
                                    Де ж тепер живуть вони? Може, в хатці у весни?
3 дитина               Снігами вкрилася земля, метелиця гуляє, 
                                Малює вікна морозець та носика щипає.
4 дитина               Подарунків, як і я, в нас чекає вся сім'я. 
                              Дід Мороз зайде у хату –б уде іграшок багато. 
                              Під ялинку покладе так, що мама не знайде.
5 дитина               Правда ж, гарна ця ялинка, на ялинці сто прикрас.
                              Танцювать ми будем дзвінко, бо сьогодні свято в нас.
Снігурка              В хоровод  усі ставайте , пісню дзвінко заспівайте
Д,М.                   Нумо дорослі, всі хто хоче, з нами в колдо теж ставайте
                           Хай святково сяють зорі всі турботи забувайте.
                                Хоровод                      (можна з батьками)    
Дід Мороз       Ну дівчатка і хлоп’ятка дорогенькі, співали ви всі  гарненько
                          А тепер нам час малята Подарунки роздавати, тільки де ж вони?
                          Ой лишенько, яж їх біля дверей залишив.
                                 (йде до дверей звідти виходить Жмотя з мішком)
Д,М,                    А, це ти!      
Жмотя               Ну я! От зявилася не запилилася... 
Д.М.               Бачу, бачу! Ти навіщо всіх образила, вогні на ялинці загасила
                        Та як же ти посміла!
Жмотя                 Це я.. не я і совість не моя.. Я добра і хороша.
                                  (розвязує мішок дістає старі речі)
                             Ось будь ласка, я зовсім не жадна, 
                               нічого не шкода навіть платтячка,
                               а ось скатертинка моя самобраночка,
                               Сковорідку навіть вам подарую, 
                                якщо начистите її буде замість дзеркальця
Д.М.                     А я дивлюсь, мішечок, не мій, де подарунки, відповідай мерщій.
                            Бо як зараз….
Жмотя                Ой не треба, яж пожартувала, там якась торбиночка в  коридорчику стояла
                          (виносять мішок і роздають подарунки)
Дід Мороз.            Ось уже й скінчилось свято. Нам додому вже пора.
Всі                           З Новим роком мами й тата!
                                 З Новим роком, дітвора!

----------

любба (25.11.2019), Люд Милла (23.11.2020)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Сценарий на старшую группу.

ДІТИ ЗАБІГАЮТЬ В ЗАЛ СТАЮТЬ В ДВА КОЛА НАВКОЛО ЯЛИНКИ.
ВЕД. Сьогодні весело у нас ми Новий  рік стрічаєм,
           І всіх, хто в залі є в цей час, ми гаряче вітаєм!
           Від душі прийміть вітання і найкращі побажання 
           У здоров′ї жити всім і дорослим, і малим!
ДИТ. Здрастуй білий, пухнастий веселий сніжок! Здрастуй, гостя Зима – чарівниця!
           Викликай же на гірку малят, на лужок, а мороз хай рум′янить їм лиця.
ДИТ. Новоріччя настало, вітаємо ми, вас із радісним святом красуні зими!
ДИТ. Всіх дітей до залу просимо ласкаво, гляньте, як ялинка світиться яскраво!
          В гості до нас завітала вона – зелена, розкішна гостя лісова.
ДИТ. За вікном біліє сніг, падають сніжинки, а у залі гомін, сміх, бо прийшла ялинка.
          Ця красуня лісова від іграшок сяє, весь садочок наш співа, рік Новий стрічає.
ДИТ. Ялинко, ялинко, вогні засвіти, малята у гості до тебе прийшли.
           Один, два,три – сяй ялинка, і гори!
ПІД ОПЛЕСКИ ЯЛИНКА ЗАГОРЯЄТЬСЯ.
ХОРОВОД « НОВОРІЧНИЙ.» муз Майбороди.
ДИТ. Здрастуй люба нам ялинко, здрастуй радісна пора,
          Каблучки цокочуть дзвінко, васелиться дітвора.
ДИТ. Під пахучими гілками жарти, загадки і спів.
            Це ялинка нині з нами розважає малюків.
ДИТ. Здрастуй Новорічне свято, сяй, ялиночко, ясніш!
           Будем гратись, танцювати, грай музико, веселіш!
ДИТ.  Усміхніться тата й мами у такий святковий час –
            Новий рік іде з піснями, щастя він несе для нас!
ДИТ.  Здрастуй, гостю, рік наш Новий, свято радісне, чудове!
           І сьогодні малюки потанцюють залюбки!
ХОРОВОД. « СВЯТКОВА – ЯЛИНКОВА.»
СІДАЮТЬ НА СТІЛЬЧИКИ.
ЧИТАННЯ ВІРШІВ ПРО ЯЛИНКУ, ЗИМУ.

ДИТ. Любить зиму дітвора бо чудова ця пора
   Всіх вона загартувала радощі подарувала.
   Тож давайте для зими заспіваймо дружно ми.
ПІСНЯ « ЗИМА»  муз. Рубальскої  СІДАЮТЬ.
ВЕД. Нине свято Новорічне, але свято це – незвичне.
          Всі казки разом збираються круг ялинки зустрічаються.
          Можуть трапитись до речі, зовсім незвичайні речі.
          Ось послухайте, будь ласка, розпочнем зимову казку…
ГАСНЕ СВІТЛО, ГОРИТЬ ТІЛЬКИ ЯЛИНКА.
ВЕД. У лісі, лісі темному Баба Яга жила. На диво дуже гарною і доброю була.
          Але одного разу, мабуть, впізнали, друзі, у неї поселилося – домовенятко Кузя.
ВКЛЮЧАЄТЬСЯ СВІТЛО. ЗА СТОЛОМ СИДИТЬ КУЗЯ, П′Є ЧАЙ. БАБА ЯГА ВИНОСИТЬ ВАТРУШКИ НА БЛЮДЕЧКУ.
Б.Я. До чаю, мій соколику, радосте моя мала, ватрушечок свіженьких я зранку напекла.
КУЗЯ. Не хочу я ватрушки, не став її на стіл, із сиром люблю пиріжки, я пиріжків хотів.
КУЗЯ ПЛАЧЕ, СТУКАЄ ЛОЖКОЮ ПО СТОЛУ.
Б.Я. Янтарний, мій, смарагдовий, дорогоцінний мій, 
        Попробуй хоч однесеньку і слізоньки не лий!
Б.Я. ПІДСОВУЄ ТАРІЛКУ ДО КУЗІ Й ВИТИРАЄ ЙОМУ СЛЬОЗИ.
КУЗЯ. У пиріжечку сир в середині дріма, а у ватрушці зверху, то й їж її сама!
КУЗЯ ВСТАЄ З –ЗА СТОЛУ, ХОДИТЬ НАВКОЛО.

Б.Я. Лебедику, пустунчику, вгамуйся і не плач, на Новий рік спечу і пиріжечки Й калач.
        І бубличків, і пряничків, й цукерок накуплю,
       Ну, посміхнися, Кузенько, я ж так тебе люблю.
Б.Я. ПРИГОРТАЄ КУЗЮ, ВІН ЇЇ ВІДШТОВХУЄ.
КУЗЯ. Чому досі мовчала, підступная, лихая, вже Новий рік на носі, а я про це не знаю!
ЗАБІГАЄ ЛІСОВИК.
ЛІСОВИК. Ой, Кузю, любий друже, ну як про це не знати,
             А я прибіг до тебе ялинку прикрашати.
             Твою чарівну скриньку приніс із камінцями, 
             Прикрасимо ялинку, щоб сяяла й блищала!
КУЗЯ. А в нас нема ялинки, нема що прикрашати,
            І Новий рік не прийде, не буде у нас свята?
КУЗЯ ПЛАЧЕ.
Б.Я. Не плач, маленька киця, я ж в тебе чарівниця.
       Зберуся за хвилинку і принесу ялинку.( Б.Я. підходить до ялинки)
       Ну ось, ця підходяща: найвища і найкраща! Ніхто такої не знайде із лісової хащі.
КУЗЯ І ЛІСОВИК РАДІЮТЬ, СТРИБАЮТЬ БІЛЯ ЯЛИНКИ.
ЛІСОВ. Яка гарна ялинка! Та де ж гостей нам взяти?
       Хто буде кругом неї із нами танцювати?
КУЗЯ. Хотілось, щоб на свято гостей було багато. 
         Снігурка з Дід Морозом, щоби прийшли у гості.
Б.Я. Стара я Кузю, стала і ступа знов зламалась.
        А то б для тебе серденько, Снігуроньку б дістала!
        Мороза б запросила , моє дитятко миле. Та дуже вже далеко, немає в мене сили!
ЛІСОВ. Ну досі вже чекати, об′яву слід писати!
        Пиши швиденько, Кузю, гукай у гості друзів!
ЛІСОВИК ДАЄ КУЗІ ЛИСТОК І РУЧКУ, КУЗЯ СІДАЄ, І ПИШЕ, ПОТІМ РОЗГОРТАЄ ЛИСТОК І ЧИТАЄ.
ОГОЛОШЕННЯ.
 Домовенятко Кузя шукає нових друзів, бо сумно сиротині у лісовій хатині.
Гостинців є багато на Новорічне свято, ялинка якнайкраща із лісової хащі.
І музика весела щодня звучить у хаті. Приходьте швидше в гості ми будем танцювати,
В цікаві ігри грати, і пісеньки співати, Приходьте, любі друзі, на Новорічне свято!
Б.Я. Який чудовий віршик, ти Кузенько, поет! Негайно його відішлем ми з вами в Інтернет
КУЗЯ. Об′яву цю побачать і в лісі і у місті на свято Новорічне усіх, усіх покличте!
ЛІСОВ. А ви часу не гайте, швиденько теж вдягайтесь,
              Бабуню, чепуріться, мерщій гостей стрічайте!
ЛІСОВ.ВИБІГАЄ. Б.Я. ПРИЧЕСУЄ КУЗЮ. ВДЯГАЄ КОРОНУ НА ГОЛОВУ І ХУСТКУ НА ПЛЕЧІ.
Б.Я. Ну ось ми готові до зустрічі гостей. Самовар закипає, чай готов.
ТАНОК « САМОВАРА ТА ЧАШЕК.»
ВИХОДЯТЬ ЛІСОВІ ЗВІРЯТА.
ДИТ. Добрий день, бабусю Здрастуй, любий Кузю! На санчатах в лісі з гірки ми катались
          Під столітнім дубом об′яву прочитали. Нам можна до хатинки на свято до ялинки.
ДИТ. Ми будем веселитись і Новий рік стрічати. 
         Щоб трохи нам зігрились, давайте танцювати!
ХОРОВОД « ЛІСОВИХ ЗВІРЯТ»
ВХОДЯТЬ КАЗКОВІ ГЕРОЇ.
ДИТ. А ми чарівні гості у лісі заблукали до вашої хатинки доріженьку шукали.
ДИТ. В казковім нашім місті такі почули вісті, Домовенятко Кузя шукає нових друзів.
Б.Я. Заходьте, любі гості до нашої хатини. На Новорічнім святі всіх раді ми вітати.
ДІТИ. Тоді дозвольте нам затанцювати.
ТАНОК КАЗКОВИХ ГЕРОЇВ.
КУЗЯ. Гарно гості танцювали, хочу ще щоб всі пограли.
ІГРИ: « ХТО ЗАЙВИЙ?»
« ВАЛЕНКИ.»
ЗАХОДИТЬ ДІД МОРОЗ І СНІГУРОНЬКА.
Д.М. Здрастуйте, мої малята!Всіх вітаю я зі святом.
           З Новим роком! З щастям новим. Всім бажаю буть здоровим!
         Не скучати, не хворіти, розумнішати й міцніти!
СНІГ. Грай музико веселіш, станем в коло по скоріш!
           У такий веселий час в хоровод я прошу вас!
ХОРОВОД З ДІДОМ МОРОЗОМ.
Д.М. Досить вже потанцював, признаюсь старіти став.
         Дуже дякую вам діти, а тепер пора спочити.
ЧИТАННЯ ВІРШІВ ДІДУ МОРОЗУ.

СНІГУР. Гей, сніжинки, покружляйте нас таночком звеселяйте.
СНІЖ. Ми сніжинки - холодинки, ой пустіть нас до ялинки…
Б.Я. Залітайте та глядіть, нам дітей не застудить!
ТАНОК « СНІЖИНОК.»
ЗВУЧИТЬ МУЗИКА, ВИХОДЯТЬ ГНОМИ.
1.	ми принесли в дитсадок весели нок аж мішок, щоб від сміху животи надірвав і ти, і ти.
2.	Хай всі сьогодні веселяться і за здоров′я не бояться.
     Хай життя світлішим буде не сумують наші люди.
3.	Хай ллється ваш сміх наче море безкрайнє, хай пісням і жартам не буде кінця.
4.	Неначе відкриті двері святкові хай відкриваються ваші серця!
ТАНОК  ГНОМІВ.
З′ЯВЛЯЮТЬСЯ ПІД МУЗИКУ КІТ БАЗІЛІО ТА ЛІСА АЛІСА.
БАЗІЛІО. Пропустіть-но бідного, сліпого, глухого, німого(ой) Кота Базиліо.
АЛІСА. Ух, що це за холоднеча така настала.
БАЗІЛІО. Так добре було на сонечку в Криму загоряти.
Д.М. Не все коту масляниця, досить грітися, зима на дворі.
БАЗИЛІО. Давай знайдемо велике дерево, зріжемо, розпалимо вогнище і нагріємось.
АЛІСА. А ось і деревце – велике і гіллясте, багато дровець вийде.
БАЗІЛІО. Але ж воно прикрашене, якісь кульки на ньому, ліхтарики?
ВЕД. Та це ж новорічна ялинка.
АЛІСА. Не хвилюйтеся, зараз ялинку зріжемо, зберемо кульки, 
         зробимо намисто і продамо, і грошики будуть.
БАЗІЛІО. А як грошики ділити? Знову скажеш, тобі -3, а мені -2. Не чесно так! Укушу!
АЛІСА. Не хвилюйся, Базиліо, а де ж моя сокира.
ВЕД. Що це ви надумали? Ви що не бачите, що прийшли на Новорічне свято,
         де діти веселяться, співають, танцюють, а Д.М. їм за це дарує подарунки.
АЛІСА( до Базиліо) Ти чув, подарунки…А що ви сказали для цього треба?
СНІГ. Співати, танцювати…
БАЗІЛІО. Наче всі танцювати вміють, не віримо.
АЛІСА( ДО РОЗБІЙНИКІВ). Оці, точно не вміють…
Б.Я. В мене є помічники, хитрі та завзяті.
        Роздивились все  довкола? Тож ставайте дружно в коло.
ТАНОК РОЗБІЙНИКІВ.
АЛІСА. Ми теж вміємо танцювати. Музика.
ТАНЕЦЬ ЛІСИ АЛІСИ ТА КОТА БАЗІЛІО.
КУЗЯ. Що ж досить танцювати, давайте в ігри грати.
ІГРИ З ДІДОМ МОРОЗОМ.
1.	« МУЗИЧНА СКАКАЛКА.»
2.	« ХТО ШВИДШЕ СЯДЕ НА СТІЛЕЦЬ.»
Під час ігор Аліса і Базиліо шукають подарунки під ялинкою, шепчуться, про щось домовляються.
СНІГ. Ну, що програв Д.М.?
Д.М.  Ні я не згоден. Давайте ще пограємо, я переможу обов′язково!
ВЕД. Добре, але якщо програєш, то виконаєш наше заповідне бажання?
Д.М. згоден, але я не програю.
ВЕД. Є у нас одна ще гра її любить дітвора, почне музика нам грати–треба нам її впізнати,
          Коли вальс заграють_сніжки всі кидають,а заграють гопачок- затанцює каблучок.
          Колискова як заграє – всі відпочивають.
Д.М. ПЕРЕПИТУЄ КІЛЬКА РАЗІВ, ПОТІМ ВСЕ ПЛУТАЄ І ПІД ВАЛЬС ЗАСИНАЄ. В ЦЕЙ ЧАС АЛІСА І БАЗІЛІО ВИКРАДАЮТЬ МІШОК З ПОДАРУНКАМИ, ДІТИ КРАЧАТЬ,ВОНИ ВТІКАЮТЬ
СНІГ. Проспав мішок з подарунками, що будемо дітям роздавати…
Д.М. Швидше побігли ми їх наздоженемо, (до Кузі і Б.Язі.) допоможете? Вперед.
ВСІ ВИБІГАЮТЬ ІЗ ЗАЛУ. ГАСНЕ СВІТЛО.
КІТ ТА ЛІСА ТЯГНУТЬ МІШОК З ДАРУНКАМИ.
АЛІСА. Ну давай ділити подарунки. Нехай шукають.( ділить все собі.)
        Це дітям, це гостям, це мені… 
БАЗІЛІО. Знову дуриш?.. Укушу…
АЛІСА. (дає йому маленьку цукерку) Ось на бери. Тепер стережи, а я збігаю подивлюся
         що Д.М. робить?
УБІГАЄ, БАЗІЛІО РОЗДИВЛЯЄТЬСЯ ЦУКЕРКУ, ХОВАЄ ЇЇ. ЗАСИНАЄ.
Д.М. І ВСІ ІНШІ ЗАХОДЯТЬ ДО ЗАЛА І БАЧАТЬ СПЛЯЩОГО БАЗІЛІО
Д.М. Ось де подарунки. Тихо ми зараз подарунки роздамо, а кота прикриємо мішком.
         І подивимося, що далі буде?..
РОЗДАЧА ПОДАРУНКІВ. 
ВСІ ХОВАЮТЬСЯ ЗА ЯЛИНКУ.
ЗАБІГАЄ АЛІСА.
АЛІСА. Де ж Базиліо? Нема його, а подаруночки на місті. Усі мої будуть!
(бере мішок) Ти знову спиш? А де  цукерочки?
ПОВЗАЮТЬ ПО ПОЛУ, ШУКАЮЧИ ПОДАРУНКИ,
СТУКАЮТЬСЯ ЛОБАМИ І ПАДАЮТЬ. ВИХОДЯТЬ ВСІ ГЕРОЇ.
КУЗЯ. Запізнилися, запізнились ми всі подаруночки роздали…
АЛІСА І БАЗІЛІО. А нам нічого не залишили?
Б.Я. Ні, пообіцяйте, що більше ніколи так не будете робити і на наступний рік
       вам теж будуть подарунки.
АЛІСА і БАЗІЛІО. Ми більше не будемо, пробачте нас.
Б.Я. Яке чудове свято! Які чарівні друзі! І дітлахам сподобалось, і малому Кузі.
         Тож з вами ми прощаємось і щастя всім бажаємо!
Д.М. Весело в вас і цікаво, та прощатися пора.
        З Новим роком, милий Кузя! З новим роком дітвора!
ВСІ УХОДЯТЬ.

----------


## Наташа53

2 куп.Вместе с нами в хороводе очень хитрая лиса
        Здравствуй,праздник Новогодний,здравствуй.елочка краса.  ПР-в:
3 куп-Вот медведь с берлоги вышел,хочетс нами поиграть.
         Так давайте вместе с мишей русский танец танцевать(слово "русский"можно заменить) .ПР-в:
                     ( танец мишек)
4-й: Скачет зайка,белый зайка,а за зайкой волк с лисой.
      Ты не бойся нас,зазнайка,что ты ,беленький,постой! Пр-в:
  Есть текст на укр языке.Если заинтерисует.то напишите,перешлю

----------


## fatinija

Шановні колеги, дякую Вам за вашу працю! Хочу поділитися Новорічним сценарієм  -  НОВОРІЧНІ  КАРНАВАЛ  «ПРИГОДИ БАБИ-ЯГУСІ»

Ведуча:                     Лунає кришталевий дзвін –    ( бій курантів)
Запрошує на свято він!
Запрошує в садок усіх,
Нехай лунає в залі сміх!
                                    Скоріш усі збирайтеся
У наш чудовий зал!
Ми тут розпочинаємо
Святковий карнавал!
          (під музику діти заходять до зали та виконують святковий танок)

                                СВЯТКОВИЙ ТАНОК   (фонограма)______________________________

Діти:                1.     Ялинка сяє від прикрас,
І зал горить вогнями.
Всіх друзів просимо до нас
Стрічайте свято з нами!

2.   Здрастуй, зоряна ялинко!
Знову ти у нас в гостях.
Наче вогники, сніжинки
На твоїх блищать гілках.

3.   Під ялинкою сьогодні
Все лунають голоси:
Здрастуй, свято Новорічне
 Всі:                        Свято радості й краси!

4.   Усміхніться, тато й мами
У такий святковий час.
Новий рік іде з піснями,
Щастя він несе до нас!

5.   На ялинку подивіться
У якій вона красі
То ж давайте веселиться
В хоровод підемо  всі!

                       ХОРОВОД    „ ОСЬ ВОНА, ЛЮБА  ЯЛИНКА! ”

Діти:                6.    Ялинку ми прибрали,
Прикраси почіпляли,
Але чому ліхтарики
Ще й досі не горять?

Ведуча:                   Скажем дружно: раз, два, три, -
Ялинонько, гори! ( засвітилась ялинка)

7.      З Новим роком всіх вітаєм,
Щиро радості бажаєм.
Щоб жилося добре всім,
І дорослим, і малим!

8.      Рік Новий крокує гордо,
Йде з дарунками до нас.
Затанцюємо сьогодні
Заспіваєм в добрий час!

ХОРОВОД   „   НОВИЙ  РІК  ”
(діти сідають на стільчики)

Ведуча:                  А знаєте? Під Новий рік збуваються дива,  ( на фоні музики)
І новорічна казочка обійма розкрива.
Сьогодні ми до казочки у гості всі зайдем.
Готові ви, малята?    (ТАК!)
Тож зараз і почнем!

( виходять дівчата-Зірочки)

Зірки:             1.     Як тільки вечір настає
На небі ми з’являємось,
2.      Танцюєм зоряний танок,
З подружками стрічаємось.

ТАНОК  „ЗОРЯНИЙ  ВАЛЬС ”

3.      Танцюєте, співаєте сестриці?
А чули ви, що у нас твориться?
Разом:      Що?! Що?!
3.      Щоб про все вам узнати,
Треба Снігуроньку спитати!
Приготуйтесь...Ось вона!

Вхід дівчинки-Снігурочки під музику

4.      Здрастуй, Снігуронька-сестриця!
Розкажи, що тут твориться?

Снігурка:                Зіроньки, мої ви милі!
По небесній, синій хвилі
Получила телеграму
Від Мороза, дідуся.
Зачитаю – ось вона!
(читає):   Сьогодні всім зійтися
До новорічної ялинки,
Де, відбудуться казкові
Новорічні веселики! 
( під бігають до телеграми Зірочки і продовжують читати по черзі)

Зірки:             1.     Всім веселитись і співати,
2.     І усмішку з обличчя не знімати!
                        3.     Біля чарівної ялинки
                        4.     Влаштувати карнавал!       ( всі разом):   Дід Мороз!
Снігурочка:          Нумо, зіроньки-іскринки
Дайте відповідь мені!
А з казок усіх героїв
Ми запросимо?! Чи, ні?
Зірочки:          1.    Всіх запросимо на свято!
Друзів в казках є багато!
                          2.   Товстунів-сніговичків!
Гномів, добрих старичків!
                          3.    І гусарів-молодців!
                          4.    Попелюшку, фею, магів,
І циганок, й циркачів

Снігурочка:          Добре! А... Кощея й Бармалея,
Та Гориновича Змія,
Карабаса-Барабаса
І Ягу з мітлою –разом??!

Зірочки(разом):    Ні!!! Не пустим їх сюди
Щоб не трапилось біди!

Снігурочка:          Любі гості, веселіться
До ялиноньки горніться.
Гарний, дружний ми народ,
Тож ставайте в хоровод!

              ХОРОВОД   „____________________________________________

                      ( Діти сідають на стільчики, вибігає  під музику Баба-Яга)

Баба-Яга:               Мене не запросили!  Так як це ви посміли!
                                 Що ж, ви ще пожалкуєте! Ось я вам покажу!
Я вам зіпсую свято! Бо знаю капощів багато.
Яка найгірша буде з них?! Ага.... придумала!     (убігає)

Ведуча:                  Не хвилюйтеся, малята,
Не зіпсує Б-Я свято!
Подивіться, хтось іде -
І цікаве щось несе!
( виходять під музику 2-е хлопчаків-циркачів і тягнуть мішок)

Циркачі:         1.    Принесли до вас малята,
Подаруночки на свято!
                          2.    Дід Мороз їх передав,
Стерегти нам наказав!
( звучить музика завірюхи, це Б-Я стоїть сильно дує та крутить мітлою)
                          1.    Що це Бім!      2.  Що це Бом!
 Разом:     Завірюха крутить. 
 (кружляють, падають, повзають по залу від сильного вітра, а в цей час, Б-Я підкрадається
і краде мішок з порунками. Побачили Б-Я побігли за нею з криком)

Циркачі:                 Друзі! Ой сюди, сюди! Виручайте із біди!

Снігурка:               Що трапилось?
Циркачі:          1.   Під ялинками старими
Подарунки стерегли ми.
                           2.   Раптом чуєм  - завірюха,
А то Баба-Яга в ступі!
І кричала, що є сили - Чом на бал не запросили!
Снігурка:               А дарунки де?

Циркачі:                Забрала!
                           1.   Як тепер нам бути?
                           2.   Як дарунки повернути!

Ведуча:                  Знаю, знаю! В темному лісі,
Де запах сосновий в хатинці маленькій,
Живуть Сніговики казкові!

ТАНОК СНІГОВИКІВ
( в кінці таночка йдуть до хатинки Б-Я і тупотять ногами)

Сніговики:            Ану, виходь, Баба-Яга
Кістяная ти нога!

1.      Як не хочеш розмовляти
2.      Будем хату розбивати...
(кидають сніжки в хатинку. З хати вибігає Б-Я та розганяє Сніговиків)

Баба-Яга:               Я – Баба-Яга, кістяна нога, розбігайтесь!
Я – Баба-Яга, кістяна нога, всі ховайтесь!
Я – Баба-Яга, кістяна нога, зла й сердита!
Я – Баба-Яга, кістяна нога, знаменита!
Відплачу за все я вам
Подарунків, не віддам!
        ( забігає в хатинку)

Ведуча:                  Що ж, прийдеться, бачу діти,
Гусарів-молодців на  свято запросити!
     ( Гусари встали біля стільчиків і кажуть)

Гусари (по черзі): Ми сміливі хлопчаки,
Ми гусари-вояки!
Будем сміло йти до бою
Із чаклункою Ягою!
Подарунки відберемо,
А цю злюку – проженемо! 
До бою!!!!!

ТАНОК ГУСАРІВ-ВОЯКІВ
(в кінці таночка йдуть до хатинки Б-Я і кажуть)

Гусари (разом):     Ну виходь, Б-Я! Кістяная ти, нога!
( з хати вибігає Б-Я та розганяє Гусарів)

Баба-Яга:               Я – Баба-Яга, кістяна нога, розбігайтесь!
Я – Баба-Яга, кістяна нога, всі ховайтесь!
Я – Баба-Яга, кістяна нога, зла й сердита!
Я – Баба-Яга, кістяна нога, знаменита
Забирайтесь звідси тихо,
А то всім вам буде лихо... У..у..у1


Ведуча:                   Бачу, силою тут не взяти,
Треба нам циганок молодих позвати!

ЦИГАНСЬКИЙ  ТАНОК
(в кінці йдуть до хатинки і кажуть)

Циганки:       1.     Ах, бабусенько!   2.  Ах, Ягусенько!
3.     Ти послухай нас, дорогусенько!  (виводять з хатки Б-Я та обступають її)

1.      Ми циганки молоденькі,
Погадаєм вам гарненько!
                        2.      Нагадаєм щастя й долю
Щоб всього було доволю!
                        3.      Витягай ти гаманці, приготуй і золоті!  ( Б-Я дістає гаманець і дає гроші)
Будь ти щедра на гроші, діамантові, хороші!

1.      Я Скажу тобі щиру правду:  ( циганка бере руку та гадає)
Бачу твою долю гарну!
Від роси і від води,         ( дві інші циганки шукають подарунки в хатинці)
Тобі примножаться роки!     

Баба-Яга:                Що!!!! Які роки, я і так молода! А що це ви робите! Рятуйте, грабьож!
      ( циганки тікають, Б-Я бере хатинку і тікає з зали)

Ведуча:                  Бачу, не бере цю Бабу враз: ласка, сила й хитрощі...
Але в цей святковий час 
Хай здійсняться чудеса!
                                 Знаю, що робити нам, малята!
Треба всім Мороза Звати!
Кличте дідуся гучніше,
Може прийде він скоріше!

ПІСНЯ СНІГУРОЧКИ   „ ХТО СТУПАЄ НА ПОРІГ! ”
( в кінці пісні чують голос Діда Мороза)
Дід Мороз:             О-о-го-го! Я вже іду-у-у!

ВИХІД ДІДА МОРОЗА З ПІСНЕЮ. ПРИВІТАННЯ ДІДА МОРОЗА!

Добрий день, мої малята!
Любі хлопчаки й дівчата.
Це я, той казковий дід,
Якого знає цілий світ!
Який з дарунками мандрує
Щастя й долю всім віщує.
Я повсюди друзів маю
В кожну хату завітаю
Тож прийшов я і до вас,
щоб у цей святковий час
Подарунки вам роздати
З Новим роком привітати!

Снігурочка:            Ой, дідусю! Ой Морозе!
Ми тебе дуже чекали.
Нам потрібна твоя допомога!

Дід Мороз:             Допомогти я вам готовий,
Що за лихо в ніч святкову?

Ведуча:                  В нас Яга мішок той вкрала
Всіх нас лає і лякає,
А дарунків не вертає!

Дід Мороз:             Да, біда! Та не сумуйте! 
Цій біді вам допоможе мобільна мережа _________________
( дістає мобільний телефон і дзвонить)
Ало, Яга, це ти? Пробачте, а хто у телефона?
Кащик? Ану ж-бо поклич Ягусю! Немає?! А де ж вона?
У цирку? Буде через годину? Як через годину? 
Вона потрібна мені зараз! Все, чекаю ще півгодини!
І хай мішечок принесе. Дід Мороз!
Ми не будем сумувати?    (НІ!)
Будем свято відзначати!     (ТАК!)
Тож у коло всі ставайте,
Хоровод розпочинайте!

ПІСНЯ-ХОРОВОД   „ ДІД МОРОЗ  ”

Дід Мороз:             Пісні гарно ви співаєте,
А зі мною ви пограєте?  

Діти:                       Любим ми співати,
Любим ми і грати!

ГРА  „  ІДЕ-ІДЕ-ДІД,ДІД! ”

Ви малята всі сідайте, 
Вірші Діду почитайте!

ВІРШІ  (3-4 не більше)

Ведуча:                  Дід Мороз, цікаві ігри знаєш?     (Знаю!)
То чому ж не починаєш?

Дід Мороз:              Ігор знаю я багато!
Гратись хочете, малята?!   (ТАК!)

ІГРИ ДІДА МОРОЗА:

1._Гра  «Відгадай загадку»   (загадки Діда Мороза)
2.  _________________________________________________
3.______________________________________________________

Ведуча:                   Діти весело всі грали?   (весело)
                                 І співали, й танцювали?  (так)
                                 Д.М. і ти давай
                                 Затанцюй і заспівай!

                                        ТАНОК ДІДА МОРОЗА

Дід Мороз (дивиться на годинник):  
Ого! Прийшов вже час 
Прилетіти Бабі Язі!  Бабго!Ягуся! Ми чекаємо! Ти де?
( прилітає Баба Яга)

Чого тобі треба, старий! Цукерочок поїсти не дав!
Я тут у цирку може фокуси з твоїми подарунка провожу!
Ось дивись! ( розкриває цукерку і показує)
Що це?    ( 
Цукерка!
Так! Знаю, що цукерка! Бачите її!
Крибле-крабле бум! (кидає цукерку в рота)
Де цукерка? Бачите?

Оце твої фокуси?!
Що, бабусю, розходилась -
До крадіжки докотилась?
Не роздумуй, не гадай –
Подарунки усі повертай! А то я покажу тобі «фокуси»

Не віддам! Не віддам!

Не поверниш!? Все я зможу!
І тебе я заморожу!
Всюди льодом обкладу
Та ще й снігом замету!
Раз! Два! Три! ( сипле снігом з рукава)
(Баба Яга труситься від холоду, плескає у долоні – « зігрівається»)

Бабусю, люба, віддай нам подарунки, будь ласко!

Ой, не треба морозити ! Я здаюсь! 
Не морозь, я помирюсь!
Бабуся, люба, будь ласкава,-
Не чула слів давно таких.
Всі мене бідну тільки лають –
Яга-карга, та тьху на них!
Я ж в глушині одна-одненька,
Сиджу, як  якийсь пень старий!
І ні до кого слова мовить,
Ну як не будеш такий злий!?

Вам би, бабусю, друзів, та побільше
Щоб ніколи було вам сумувать!

Та де ж їх наберешся?
Не на базарі ж їх куплять!

Бабусю! Друзів не купують!
Їх можна прихилять до себе відкритою душею,
Щирим серцем, ясною усмішкою!
Співайте разом з нами пісню «Весело завжди»


         ПІСНЯ « ВЕСЕЛО ЗАВЖДИ»

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Девочки, у кого есть фонограмма песни "Мишка с куклой бойко топает", Буду очень благодарна!!!

----------

любба (25.11.2019)

----------


## виктория птица

пропоную сценарій для старшої групи
Новоріччя
(до залу забігають 2 морозенка)

1морозенко.	Ось садочок наш рідний!
		Щоб зустріти рік новий,
		Ми запрошуєм гостей
		І дорослих, і дітей.
2морозенко.	До нас, в святкову залу
		Запрошуємо вас.
		На новорічний бал святковий – 
		Чудовий, радісний, казковий.

		(забігають усі діти)
Ведуча	У цьому просторому залі.
Зібрались сьогодні ми всі,
Щоб свято зустріти нам разом
Співати веселі пісні

Новорічний хоровод 


1 дитина	Сьогодні весело у нас,
Ми Новий рік стрічаємо,
Усіх хто в залі є в цей час,
Ми гаряче вітаємо!

2 дитина	Пада сніг, пада сніг – 
Для усіх, усіх, усіх.
І дорослих, і малих,
І веселих, і сумних. 


3 дитина	На подвір’ї біло-біло
Ні, стежиночки нема.
Завихрило, засвітило,
Знов до нас прийшла
Зима

Дит.	 Є такі країни, де живуть пінгвіни
	Їм дарма, що лютує зима.
	Вони від морозу не ховаються - 			бо спортом займаються!		 

			 Пісня «Пінгвіни»

Дит.	Якби узимку замість снігу
	Летіло з неба крем-брюле
	Якби на річці замість криги
	Був мармелад, або желе,
	Тоді, напевно, втричі більше
	Любила б зиму дітвора.
	«Зима ,- казали б – найсмачніша і
	найчудовіша пора!»

Пісня «Зі сніжком ми дружимо»

Вед.	Тож зустрічайте, це вона
	Хурделицями править,
	І кожен з нас у дні розваг
	Зимовий час прославить.

(заходить Зима-королева, махнувши рукою , каже )

Зима.	Вітаю вас! Вітаю всіх!
	До вас я поспішала
	З вітрами півночі сюди
	Сьогодні я примчала.
	Подарувати казку вам
	На добру , довгу згадку!

	(змахує чарівною паличкою )

		                 Казка

Вед.	У темному лісі, де запах сосновий
	В хатинці маленькій жив гномик казковий
	 У новорічну ніч була заметіль, вила хуртовина
	Гномик сидів у своїй теплій хатинці, згадував про літо:
	З яскравими квітами та метеликами, та й не зчувся, як заснув.
	І ось сниться йому дивовижний сон:

			У лісі зимовім метелик летить
			Він збився з дороги і сів відпочить.
			Його огортає морозна пітьма
			Сили  летіти більше нема
		(метелик сідає на пеньок)

Метелик.	Ой, холодна ж ця зима
		Дуже, дуже мерзну я .
Гномик.	(виходить з хатки з ліхтарем)

Вед.		Чи насправді? Чи йому наснилось?
		Гномик взяв ліхтарик і вийшов з хатинки.

Гномик.	Може й справді, метелик замерзає у зимовому лісі?
		Треба скоріше  метелика знайти !
		Ліхтарику мій , яскравіше світи (шукає)

Вед.		А в лісі заметіль кружляє
		Сніжок до гурту збирає.

		     Танок сніжинок

Вед.	Скільки снігу намело всюди намети
	Але маленький гномик не здавався.

Гномик.	Метелику , любий,  тебе я знайду.
		У лісі зимовім на поміч прийду(шукає)

Вед.	Ось висвітив промінь старезного пня.
	На ньому метелик крильця підняв.
	Гномик, цій зустрічі дуже зрадів
	В долонях своїх метелика зігрів!
	І на свято новорічне до себе запросив.
		(заходять у хатку)
	Довго в хатинці світло не згасало
	Метелик і гномик всю ніч танцювали.

		Танок гномика та метелика

Вед.	Сподобалася вам чарівна казочка про сміливого гномика з добрим серцем?
Діти.	Так !
Вед.	Що ж це Діда Мороза й Снігуроньки немає? Щоб вони скоріше до нас завітали давайте 
запросимо їх веселою пісенькою.

Пісня «Під Новий рік»

                      (до залу входить Дід Мороз та Снігуронька)

Дід Мороз.	Любі друзі! Всіх вітаю! Щастя і добра бажаю! 
Новий рік вже у дорозі.
Незабаром на порозі 
З'явиться з веселим сміхом
Всім на радість та утіху. 
В цей святковий, добрий час 

Снігуронька	Радо я вітаю вас. 
Хай же музика лунає 
І серця розвеселяє! 
Я запрошую народ 
В Новорічний хоровод!

		Хоровод « Як візьмемось за руки ми»

Вед.	Дідусю Морозе послухай яку гарну пісеньку про тебе вивчили наші діти

		Пісня « Добрий Дід Мороз »

Дід Мороз.	Довго я живу на світі,
		Але щось забув я , діти.
		Взимку чим ви забавляєтесь,
		В які ігри разом граєтесь?
Дит.	Любим лижі, ковзани,
	В сніжки граєм залюбки
	Становись, Морозе, з нами
	Та пограй із малюками.

			Гра 

Дід Мороз.	А зараз ми зустрінемо Новий рік.
		Давайте візьмемось за руки і загадаємо одне гарне бажання . я пропоную сказати так:

	- хай буде мир на всій планеті
	   Хай буде мир у кожнім серці.

		(діти промовляють)
Вед.	Це дуже хороше бажання. Але ми повинні зустріти ще одну казкову, незвичайну гостю –   
Новорічну ніч!
	(входить Новорічна ніч)
Ніч.	Я – ніч Новорічна! Найкраща у році.
	Мені підкоряються інші всі ночі
	Мене виглядають від року до року.
	Без мене Новий рік не ступить ні кроку.
	Я вмію бажати найкращі бажання,
	Я вмію сказати найкращі вітання
	Бо я Новорічна і значить казкова
	Лиш взимку буває ця казка чудова.

		(вибігають зірки)
Зірка.	Зірки небесні, як у казці,
	До вас спустилися згори.
	Щоб в зорянім кружляти вальсі
	І зустрічати рік новий.

		Танок Ночі та Зірочок.

Дід Мороз.	 А тепер моя черга порадувати вас(показує посох)
		Посох маю  незвичайний
		Секрет чарівний в ньому є ,
		Він всі дитячі побажання
		Безпомилково впізнає.
(д.м. посохом поводить біля ялинки, дістає з гілки ключик)
Вед.	Дідусю , що це в тебе?
Д.м.	це подаруночок від мене.
Вед.	Але ж це ключик. Що він відмикає?
Д.м.	цей ключик не простий, а чарівний. Він відмикаю мою скриню з подарунками. 
	Снігуронька, неси скриньку
(Снігуронька відмикає скриню, Дід Мороз дістає з неї подарунки)

Дід Мороз.	Прощавайте, любі діти!
Далі ми йдемо по світу.
Друзів на землі багато,
Привітаєм їх зі святом.

Снігуронька.Ви ж про нас не забувайте,
На наступний рік чекайте. 

Разом.		Прощавайте! Прощавайте!

----------


## Иваннесса

Новорічна Казка
(Сценарій новорічного свята в старшій групі)

Дійові особи:
Ведуча, Дід Мороз, Сніжинки, Добра Казка, Колобок, Зайці, Вовк, Ведмідь, Лисичка,

Ведуча:  Приходить свято –Новий рік, радіє дітвора
               Приходить свято –Новий рік, стрічать його пора
               Мерщій до зали діточки, погляньте скільки світла
                Усіх стрічає, як завжди,  ялиночка привітна.
Заходять діти, ідуть по колу круг ялинки під фонограму «Новий рік»
Ведуча: Ой, малята, подивіться, як ялиночка іскриться.
              Вся в блискітках кольорових, в намистинках пречудових.
              Новорічне свято вже прийшло до нас.
              Карнавал веселий розпочати час.
Діти: 1. Ялинка сяє від прикрас,
І зал горить вогнями.
Всіх друзів просимо до нас
Стрічайте свято з нами!

2. Здрастуй, зоряна ялинко!
Знову ти у нас в гостях.
Наче вогники, сніжинки
На твоїх блищать гілках.

3. Під ялинкою сьогодні
Все лунають голоси:
Здрастуй, свято Новорічне
Всі: Свято радості й краси!

4. Усміхніться, тато й мами
У такий святковий час.
Новий рік іде з піснями,
Щастя він несе до нас!

5. На ялинку подивіться
У якій вона красі
То ж давайте веселиться
В хоровод підемо всі!
Пісня «Ой ялиночко, ялинко»
 6. Ялинку ми прибрали,
Прикраси почіпляли,
Але чому ліхтарики
Ще й досі не горять?

Ведуча: Скажем дружно: раз, два, три, -
Ялинонько, гори! ( засвітилась ялинка)

Ведуча: А знаєте? Під Новий рік збуваються дива, ( на фоні музики)
І новорічна казочка обійма розкрива.
Казку в гості кличуть люди-
Так ведеться споконвік.
Рік, який почнеться з чуда,
Буде щедрим цілий рік.
Всі: Казко, казочко прийди,
Діток наших звесели!
Заходить Добра Казка
Добра Казка: В чудеса не вірять діти,
                       Бо відомо всім давно.
                       Що чудес ніде не стріти
                        Крім казок і крім кіно.
Знають всі дорослі й діти:
Жив та був на цілім світі
В добрій казці Колобок_
Всіх малих дітей дружок.
В Новорічне наше свято
Казка не кінчається.
Під ялинкою сьогодні
Знову починається.
Колобок:   Я – веселий Колобок.
                   Я – усіх дітей дружок,
                   Від бабусі я тікав,
                   І від діда я тікав
                   А до вас, малята любі,
                   Сам на свято завітав.
Ведуча:    Він пробіг стежок багато, 
                 Поспішав до нас на свято
                 Та коли він лісом брів,
                 Раптом його вовк зустрів.
Вовк:  Здрастуй, славний Колобок!
           Ти куди спішиш, дружок?
Колобок: У дитсадок потрапить рад
                 На ялинку до малят.
 Вовк:   Я не їв уже днів сім
             Тож тебе я зараз зїм.
Колобок: Що ти, сірий! Ні не чіс,
                  Бо малята ждуть на нас.
                 До дітей приходь на свято,
                 Будем рік Новий стрічати!
Вовк:  Ну, спасибі, дуже рад!
            Підем в гості до малят.
 Ведуча:   Покотився колобок
                 Знову на дорогу,
                 А на зустріч Колобку –
                 Сам Ведмідь з барлога.
Ведмідь: Здрастуй, славний Колобок!
                Ти куди спішиш, дружок?
Колобок: Я потрапить дуже  рад
                 На ялинку до малят
Ведмідь: Може зїм тебе я тут?
Колобок: Та ж на мене друзі ждуть!
                  До дітей приходь на свято,
                  Будем рік Новий стрічати!
Ведмідь: Добре, дякую, прийду,
                 Ще й малого приведу.
Ведуча:  Покотився Колобок
                Далі без оглядки.
                Бачить: бавляться в кущах
                Білі зайченятка.
Заєць:      Здрастуй, славний Колобок!
                Ти куди спішиш, дружок?
Колобок: Поспішаю в дитсадок
                 На ялинку до діток.
                 Приходіть до нас на свято
                 Будем разом святкувати!
Зайці: Так, звичайно, завітаєм
           Потанцюєм й поспіваєм!
Лисиця: Ха, зараз вас усіх спіймаю!
	Ой, як тут зайців багато-
                 Буде в мене справжнє свято!
Виходять вовк, ведмідь та колобок.
 Ведмідь: Лисице, зайця відпусти
                 Ми повинні в гості йти.
Лисиця: Друзі, ви мене простіть
               В гості теж мене візьміть.
Колоюок: Як, пробачим, друзі їй?
Ведмідь:   Певно, соромно самій…
Вовк: Що ж, тут можна і простити..
 Лисиця: Буду з вами я дружити.
Колобок: Друзі, нам усім пора
                Нас чекає дітвора.
(Танок звірят)

Сорока: Гей скоріш усі сюди, щоб не сталося біди!
               Розбійники лісові  Снігуроньку украли!
             Дід Мороз іще не зна , що у нас така біда! 
  Та скоро має він сюди прийти, тож треба нам її знайти!
Звірята: Її ми підем виручати, і від розбійників звільняти.
(Підходять до лісової хатинки, з неї виходять розбійники)

Розбійник 1: Яке чудове свято у нас буде!
                        Його ніколи не забудем.
                       Снігуронька дарунки подарує
                       Та новорічний бал організує.
Розбійник 2:  Ось яка ялиночка у нас
                        Ми такую перший бачим раз.
                        Гілки неначебто тремтять. 
                        Так радісно, що хочу танцювать!
(Танець розбійників)

Звірята: Гей, розбійники стривайте
              Ви Снігурку нам віддайте!
Розбійники:  Яку ще Снігуроньку?

Звірята: Внучку Діда Мороза!
               Знаєм, ви її украли
	Свято діткам зіпсували.

Розбійники: Ааа., ні, її не віддамо,
                      Ми теж хочемо свята!
Звірята: Звірята, що ж робити
              Розбійників треба провчити!
              А давайте їх сніжками закидаємо!
(гра у сніжки)
Розбійники: Зупиніться, постривайте!
    	Ми більше так не будемо!
      ( виводять Снігуроньку)
Ми не хотіли малятам свято зіпсувати
От тільки нас не запросили, то й ми вирішили собі свято самі організувати.
Але видно, залишимось без свята і без подарунків!(плачуть)

Снігуронька: Гараз, цього разу вас пробачимо і на свято запросимо. Так, дітки? 
Пісня Снігурочки
Я Снігурочка-сніжинка,Дід Мороз-це мій дідусь.
В мене плаття як пірїнка, в нім вам щиро посміхнусь.

П-Р (2)
Рада всіх вас привітати в Новорічний світлий день.
Щастя, радості бажати, море друзів і пісень.

Я хмаринкою летіла понад гори в добрий час,
Бо так щиро захотіла привітати, друзі, вас.
П-Р.

Я Снігуронька білява,
По сніжку ходжу, мов пава.
А сніжиночки малі – любі сестроньки мої.
В лісі з ними я кружляю
І ялиночки вкриваю.
  Гей, сніжинки вибігайте,
  Свій таночок починайте.
Танок сніжинок (пісня сніжинок)
Ведуча: 
(До Снігуроньки)
Снігуронько, а ти не зустрічала Діда Мороза? 
Ми його теж запросили. 
Що ж могло статися? 
Не отримав запрошення, чи що?

Снігуронька:
Дідусь обов'язково прийде! 
Тільки треба заспівати

Пісня «Йшов Мороз»
Діду Морозе, Діду Морозе, 
звірів птахів не морозь 
Вітром снігу не здіймай 
До нас в садочок поспішай

Під музику заходить Дід Мороз.

Дід Мороз.
Любі друзі! Всіх вітаю! 
Щастя і добра бажаю! 
Новий рік вже у дорозі.
Незабаром на порозі 
З'явиться з веселим сміхом
Всім на радість та утіху. 
В цей святковий, добрий час 
Радо я вітаю вас. 
Хай же музика лунає 
І серця розвеселяє! 
Я запрошую народ 
В Новорічний хоровод!

ХОРОВОД «Новорічний хоровод »Філіпенко
Ігри з Дідом Морозом Дід Мороз: На дворі метелиця грається,
Білим снігом сосни квітчаються.
Діти: А малятам хочеться рано встать,
В білі сніжки весело погулять.
Дід Мороз: А я вітром з півночі засвищу,
Вас гулять на вулицю не пущу.
Діти: Дід Мороз за нас хай не журиться,
В теплих шубках вийдем на вулицю.
Дід Мороз: А я снігу сипатись накажу,
Снігом вашу вулицю затрушу!
Діти: А ми сніг лопатами розгребем
І доріжки мітлами розметем!
Дід Мороз: Я зустріну вас край доріженьки,
Заморожу ручки і ніженьки!
Діти: А ми тупотіти будем ніжками,
Та зігрієм рученьки сніжками.
Дід Мороз проводить гру "Збий ковпачок". 
На 2-х стільчиках — паперові ковпачки, під якими знаходяться призи. 
Діти збивають ковпачки сніжками.
Гpa зі сніжками "Хто більше збере". 
Діти збирають у кошики розкидані по
килимку сніжки.

Снігурочка: 
Свято нам пора кінчати, 
Що мені ще вам сказати? 
Тож дозвольте на прощання 
Всім здоров'я побажати 
І дорослим і малим 
Щастя, радості усім!

Дід Мороз:
Хай щастить усім нівроку,
В кожен день нового року!!!
Хай луна веселий сміх
З Новим 2010 роком
Всі: Всіх, всіх, всіх!!!

сюрпризний момент Гномики (Я виставляла в танцях, рухах) під час роздачі подарунків, а кінець ще не придумала::smile:

----------


## *Светлана*

Здравствуйте. Впереди Новогодние утренники. Может, кому-нибудь пригодится. Некоторые материалы взяла из интернета, только переделала по-своему.

Новогодний сценарий для средней группы.

До зали заходить ведуча. 

Ведуча. Добрий день, шановні гості. Я вітаю всіх зі святом та зичу в новому році лише приємних та гарних подій. Свято в нас сьогодні незвичайне, чарівне та сюрпризне. Ну і, звичайно, новорічне. Тож  я пропоную вам запросити в зал малюків так, як вони завжди гукають Діда Мороза – піснею! У мене тут на всякий випадок шпар галочки є. Всі пам’ятають мелодію? Тож репетируємо. А як гарно та голосно заспіваєте, то й діти вас почують і прийдуть. Вони так чекали цього свята, тож не підведіть. Приготувалися… Почали!

Батьки співають пісню «У лісі, лісі темному», діти заходять в зал. 

Ведуча. Добрий день, малята, 
	Ми на вас усі чекали й свято не розпочинали.
	Подякуйте своїм батькам, що вони вас погукали на свято. А за те, що вони так гарно для вас співали, давайте привітаємо їх віршиками.

Діти:
1.	Йде зима, красуня мила, в неї личко сніжно-біле,
Черевички з кришталю. Дуже зиму я люблю.

2.	На шибках – казкові квіти, і дерева в дивних вітах.
Тут і сумніву нема – це до нас прийшла зима.

3.	А надворі зимонька з білої торбинки 
Розкидає зіроньки, льодяні сніжинки.

4.	Сніг біленький і мякий, подивитись любо.
І дерева, й малюки одягають шуби.

5.	Знають всі: сніжок узимку землю укриває
І малят усіх навколо дуже звеселяє.

Пісня «Сніг-сніжок»

В зал заходить Снігурочка.

Снігурочка. Ох, і гарно ж ви співали, віршики розповідали.
	А тепер настав вже час мені порадувати вас. 
Тож дарую вам, малята, я про рибку казку в свято.

Відкривається завіса, під ялинкою сидять дід з бабою. В руках у баби – в’язання, у діда – вудочка. 

Ведуча. Жив собі старий зі своєю старою біля самого синього моря. Ловив дід в морі рибу, а баба домашніми справами займалася. 

Дід. Піду-но я, бабо, на рибалку. Може, щось на вечерю зловлю.

Баба. Угу. 

Ведуча. Діти, давайте діду влаштуємо казкову рибалку. 
Сьогодні ж свято, нехай йому буде приємно.

Гра «В морі»

Наприкінці гри дід «ловить» Золоту рибку.

ЗР. Ти відпусти мене, старче, у море,
	Хочу я плавати ще на просторі.
	Ти ж загадай яке хочеш бажання,
	І все здійсниться тобі до світання.

Дід. Пливи собі, рибко, у своє море, гуляй собі на просторі.
	Нічого мені від тебе на треба. (рибка відпливає)

Баба (кулаки у боки, натупає на діда). А це як не треба? 
Ти поглянь навкруги, ми ж на свято потрапили. А на яке?

Дід. А я що, знаю? Діти, на яке?

Діти:
1.	Рік Новий вже так близенько, 
Кілька днів всього пройде,
Він постукає раденько
І в життя до нас прийде.

2.	Принесе нам щось новеньке,
Комусь – здійснення надій,
Щастя прийде в дім гладенько
І додасть рожевих мрій.

3.	Підростуть на рік всі діти,
Постаріють дідусі.
Та сміятись і радіти 
Будуть в Новий рік усі.

4.	Ось ялинка пишна, золотисті віти.
Свято новорічне зустрічають діти.
Хороводи й танці усіх забавляють,
Пісні, як дзвіночки, навкруги лунають.


Баба. Ти чув? Новий рік сьогодні! А у нас навіть ялинки немає. 
Подивись, яка у дітей гарна. 

Дід. Ось я в лісі зрубав ялиночку. Чим тобі не красуня?

Баба. А іграшки? А прикраси? Де вони? 

Дід. Діти, допоможіть нарядити ялиночку. 
Чи не залишилось у вас ялинкових прикрас?

Виходять намистинки:
1.	Різнобарвні намистинки сяють на гілках ялинки
Дзеленчать вони тихенько: ми яскраві та гарненькі.

2.	День-дзелень, настав наш час,
Нас збирайте для прикрас.

Танок намистинок із дзвониками

Наприкінці таночку вони прикрашають ялинку.

Баба. А й справді, гарна вийшла ялинка. Красуня! 
         Дітки, подобається вам моя ялинка? Можна з такою Новий рік зустрічати?

Діти:
1.	Подивіться на красуню, в неї одяг не простий:
Зверху донизу по гілках ллється дощик золотий.

2.	Кольоровими кульками, різнобарвними сніжками
Прикрашали всі малята цю ялиночку до свята.

3.	Цвіте, горить, красується ялинка лісова.
А всі малята їй радісно ще й пісеньку співа.

Хоровод «Ялинка»

Баба (знов стає сердита). Діду, іди-но знову до Золотої рибки. Ти подивись –
ялика красуня, он гості наші всі як на показі мод сидять. А я? в мене навіть святкового вбрання немає! Біжи попроси для мене вечірню сукню!

Дід. От баба! Ну невгамовна. Батьки, допоможіть!

Конкурс з батьками

Баба. Ну що, діти, я вам подобаюся?

Пісня Баби  «Я баба гарная»

Баба. Ой, діду, мені вже жарко. Біжи знову до моря та попроси у рибки
 імпортний кондиціонер!

Дід. Який кондиціонер? Ти знаєш, скільки він коштує? Он зима на вулиці.    
	Нехай сніжинки тебе прохолодять.

Сніжинки:
1.	Ми з снігу народилися, сніжиночки малі.
А нині ми спустилися на землю з вишини.

2.	Веселі і грайливі ми, літаєм навкруги,
І стелим білий килим на поле, на луги.

3.	У лісі між деревами легенько ми кружляємо
Ялиночки зелені ми тепло укриваємо.

Танок сніжинок

Баба. Ах ти ж діду, діду, подивися, скільки снігу намели твої сніжинки?  
Це ми що, у свято ще й маємо працювати? Мітлами махати та сніг прибирати? Я відпочити хочу перед Новим роком!

Дід. Та не переживай ти так, моя бабусенько. Ось в мене є телефон фірми
якісного сервісу «Прибирання на дому». Зараз ми все влаштуємо. (Дзвонить) Алло, прийміть, будь ласка, терміновий виклик.

Виходять сніговики з мітлами.

Сніговики:
1.	Ми – веселі хлопчаки, хлопчаки-сніговики,
Хоч і зліплені зі снігу, крутимося ми, як дзиги.

2.	Ми доріжки прочищаєм, все навколо прибираєм,
Дідуся Мороза в свято  чистотою зустрічаєм.

3.	Тож негоже нам стояти, час доріжки замітати,
А щоб було веселіше, будем пісеньку співати.

Пісня сніговиків

Дід. Ну що, бабусю, задоволена? Все до свята готово.

Баба. Ні, не все, тобі все одно, ти сядеш телевізор дивитися, а я хочу 
веселитися. Запиши мене на курси танців, я хочу з Дідом Морозом потанцювати. Та скакати полечку він же не буде, з ним треба танцювати поважно, професіонально.
Дід. Ой, бабо, бабо. Що ж мені з тобою робити? Навіщо тобі на курси, 
он серед дітей є справжні кавалери-гусари, вони тебе й навчать.

Гусари:
1.	Ми – гусари-вояки, на всі руки мастаки!
Можемо і воювати, можемо й затанцювати.

2.	Ми до всього маєм хист, знаєм польку, знаєм твіст.
Полонез і краков’як. Затанцюємо ось так!

Танок «Веселі пари»

Баба. Ну, дідусю, здається, все готово до зустрічі Діда Мороза. 
Дякую вам, дітки, що мені допомогли та усьому навчили. За це я вас пригощу чарівним чаєм. 

Самовар. Я вітаю всіх навколо, буду всіх вас пригощати
Поки ж буду закипати, вас запрошую у коло.
Ручки, ніжки будем гріти, весело співати,
Тупати і танцювати, разом всі радіти.

Хоровод «Самовар»

Самовар. Все, малята, закипаю,
	І сюрприз для вас я маю.

Гра з чашечками

Ведуча. Дякуємо тобі, шановний Самовар. Зігрів ти нас, розвеселив. 
Дуже затишно було з тобою і добре.

Самовар. І мені з вами було приємно. Піду я зігрівати й інших. До побачення. 
Бо ж скоро до вас Дід Мороз прийде, то ще розтане тут біля мене. На все добре.

Самовар виходить, діти махають йому рукою.

Діти гукають Діда Мороза.

Програма з Дідом Морозом


Пісня «Дід Мороз»

Роздача подарунків.

----------


## *Светлана*

Еще один новогодний сценарий для средней параллельной группы

В зал під веселу музику забігають діти, вишиковуються.

Ведуча говорить привітання гостям. 

Діти. 
1.	По усіх усюдах нині чути музику гучну.
Всі малята в Україні круг ялиночки в танку.
Новий рік іде по світу. Що він людям принесе?
Хай він буде добрим, щирим, щастя й радість хай несе!

2.	З Новим роком всіх вітаєм, хай щастить в житті усім.
Сонця ясного бажаєм всім дорослим і малим!
В рік Новий – чудесне свято – буде радості багато.
Вся родина баз спочинку прикрашатиме ялинку.

3.	Задрімає в хмарах сонце, новорічна ніч настане, 
І в засніжене віконце тихо Дід Мороз загляне.
Він розв’яже загадково чарівну свою торбинку,
Подаруночки чудові покладе нам під ялинку. 

Пісня «Новий рік»

Ведуча. Так, Новий рік – це чудове свято, і буває воно тільки взимку, у чудову сніжну пору, коли все навкруг біле, і здається, ніби ми всі опинилися у казці. Тож давайте і ми запросимо до нас у гості чарівну Зимоньку гарними віршами та веселою піснею.

Діти. 
1.	Йде зима, красуні мила, в неї личко сніжно-біле,
Черевички з кришталю, дуже зиму я люблю!

2.	Сніг біленький і м’який, подивитись любо,
А дерева й малюки одягають шуби.

3.	Гей, малята, не баріться, швидко за руки візьміться,
Пісню гарну заспіваєм, в гості зиму погукаєм!

Пісня «Зимонька»

Заходить Зима, веде за руки звірят:
	Здрастуйте, мої малята, я вітаю всіх зі святом.
	Поки ваш садок шукала, то у лісі заблукала.
	Ох, і зазнала б я біди, якби не привели сюди 
	Мене звірята лісові – допомогли вони мені.
	Можна на знак вдячності залишити і їх на святі?

Ведуча. Звичайно, можна, тільки на святі потрібно обов’язково танцювати, веселитись, а ще й віршики знати. А вони знають?

Зима. А давайте послухаємо.

І Лисичка. Я – Лисичка руденька, бігла лісом хутенько,
	Чую – музика лунає, хтось сміється та співає.
	Я до вас прийшла, малята, буду з вами святкувати.

ІІ Лисичка. Хвостик в мене теж руденький,
	Бачити я всіх раденька.
	І мене також, малята, ви прийміть на своє свято.

Ведуча. Сідайте, любі лисички. Хто це з вами ще прийшов?

І Ведмідь. Усі знають, що ведмідь взимку у барлозі спить.
	Та сміх дитячий ми почули, і більше ми вже не заснули.

ІІ Ведмідь. Прийшли в садочок ми на свято, і будем пісеньку співати.
	А ви нас тільки не женіть, співати нам допоможіть.

Пісня – танок «Ведмежата»

Ведмеді разом. Будь ласка, залишіть нас на святі.

Ведуча. Ну звичайно, залишайтесь. Які ви чемні та ввічливі. Молодці. Бо є у лісі один ведмідь, який навіть не знав, як себе правильно поводити. От послухайте.

Дитина. В лісі жив Ведмідь - гультяй, 
Знав єдине слово :" дай" 
 - Дайте меду і малини!  
 - Дайте рибки і калини!  
 Дорікали звірі вслід... 
 -Ну й не ввічлививий Ведмідь! 
Чи тобі завчити важко 
Слово чарівне  «будь – ласка»? 

Зима. Ой, а що це у вас до цього часу ще ялинка не світиться? Давайте всі разом говорити чарівні слова:

Тари-бари, тара-ра, дуже просить дітвора:
«Ти, ялинко, не барись, вогниками засвітись».

Після другого разу ялинка спалахує вогниками. 

Ведуча. Діти, гарна в нас ялинка? Давайте привітаємо її віршиками.

Діти:
1.	Висока, до самої стелі, зелена, струнка, чепурна.
Один лише раз до оселі щороку приходить вона.
Її проводжаючи, діти  із жалем говорять щораз,
«Чому ти, ялинко, так рідко приходиш у гості до нас?»

2.	Ялиночко – красунечко, ти новорічне диво.
А у святковому вбранні ти така красива!
На цю красу милуються і хлопчики, й дівчата.
Усім їм дуже хочеться круг неї танцювати.

Святковий хоровод «Ялиночка – красуня»

Зима. Ой, діти. Розкажу вам, що я побачила в лісі, коли шукала вас. У вас ялинка одна, гарна та святкова. А в лісі їх багато. І уявляєте, поки я йшла, то чула, що вони всі сварилися за право бути головною на лісовому святі. Дивіться, вони ще й досі сваряться.

1 ялинка. Я у лісі найгарніша, дуже модна, найстрункіша.
	І тому в звірят  на святі буду господарювати.

2 ялинка. Для ялинки будь стрункою – зовсім не красиво.
	Вибирають з нас пишнішу – от це справжнє диво.

Зима. Бачите, вони й досі сваряться. Давайте нарядимо їх святково і ворни зрозуміють, що красиві всі.

Гра «Прикрась ялиночку»

3 ялинка. Ми – ялинки новорічні, одяг маємо незвичний.
	Ми колючі, але гарні. Ви старалися не марно.

4 ялинка.  Нас так гарно ви прибрали, що аж вмить ми засіяли.
	Вже не можемо стояти, дуже хочем танцювати.

Танок ялинок

Ведуча. Ой, ви чуєте, малята, хтось, здається, плаче. 

Зайчик. Я – зайчик-побігачик, стрибав я скік та скік.
	Від мами на ялинку із лісу я утік.
	Тепер до дому стежку не можу я знайти.
	І нікому, малому, мені допомогти.

Ведуча. Діти, ми ж допоможемо Зайчику? Давайте його спочатку трішки розвеселимо, бо яке ж це свято зі сльозами?

Хоровод «Заблукало зайченятко»

Ведуча. От бачите, як все добре закінчилось. Діти, зима насипала стільки снігу, що навіть зайченятко не знайшов доріжку додому. Але ж це так добре, коли взимку іде сніг, правда? 
Діти:
1.	Ой, зима, зима, зима, веселіш пори нема!
Гірка, сани, гомін, сміх, синій вечір, білий сніг.
Дітлахи на ковзанах – скільки радості в очах!

2.	Взимку, начебто пушок, з неба сиплеться сніжок.
У дворі з самого ранку лижі, ковзани і санки.
То на гору, то з гори мчиться натовп дітвори.

3.	Подивіться у вікно – скільки снігу намело.
Одягаймося тепліше та збираймося жвавіше.
На санчатах покататись та сніжками покидатись. 

Гра «Перекидання сніжок»

Ведуча.  Ну що, хто ж переміг? Мабуть, дружба. А до нас ще один новорічний гість завітав. Він зрадів, що всі повибігали на вулицю і дуже хоче всіх пощипати.

Морозець. Ось зима вже наступила, все навколо побілила.
Світанкової пори й морозець зійшов з гори.
Дуже люблю жартувати, усім носики щипати.

Дитина. І за щічки, і за ніс щипле Морозенко.
	Та не страшно нам  усім, бо ми веселенькі.

Пісня «Ой, мороз»

Ведуча. Ой, діти, заморозив трішки вас Морозець, правда? Ащо ми всі робимо, коли зайдемо з холодного двору додому і як гріємось, щоб не захворіти? Так, правильно, сідаємо пити гарячий чай. От і я запрошую до нас гарячий Самовар, хай зігріє вас трішки після гри у сніжки та щипання морозу.
В зал заходить Самовар. 

Самовар. Я вітаю всіх навколо, буду всіх вас пригощати
Поки ж буду закипати, вас запрошую у коло.
Ручки, ніжки будем гріти, весело співати,
Тупати і танцювати, разом всі радіти.
Хоровод «Самовар»

Самовар. Все, малята, закипаю,
	І сюрприз для вас я маю.

Гра з чашечками

Ведуча. Дякуємо тобі, шановний Самовар. Зігрів ти нас, розвеселив. Дуже затишно було з тобою і добре.

Самовар. І мені з вами було приємно. Піду я зігрівати й інших. До побачення. Бо ж скоро до вас Дід Мороз прийде, то ще розтане тут біля мене. На все добре.

Самовар виходить, діти махають йому рукою.

Ведуча. Гостей побувало багато на святі –
	Лисички, зайчата, ведмеді завзяті.
	Та ще один гість трохи десь забарився,
	На свято до нас він чомусь запізнився.

1 Дитина. Ми тут грали, танцювали, друзів з лісу зустрічали.
	Чом же з нами з усіма Дід Мороза ще нема?

2 дитина. Треба, щоб малі сніжинки 
	Намели йому стежинку. 

Танок сніжинок

Ведуча. Ну що ж, діти, я думаю, Дід Мороз вже не заблукає, як Зима. Давайте його погукаємо. 

Діти гукають Діда Мороза.

Дід Мороз. 


Програма з Дідом Морозом


Танок «Веселі пари


Роздача подарунків

----------


## леся r

« Якось пiд Новий рiк».("12 месяцев)
Cценарiй новорiчного свята для дiтей молодшого дошкiльного вiку  5 рiк життя   
                                                      група «Джерельце»    

Герої діти: Глашатай3. Дівчинка. Ведмідь. Лисичка. ПридворнI. Королева. Професор. Місяці5. Місяць. Зірки 4. Новий рік


Ведуча : 
Приходить свято – Новий рік,
Радіє дітвора.
Приходить свято – Новий	 рік,
Стрічать його пора.
Мерщій до зали, діточки,
Погляньте, скільки світла!
Усіх стрічає, як завжди,
Ялиночка привітна!

ЗАХОДЯТЬ ДО ЗАЛИ. «Вхiд!	

Ведуча : 
От зима , зима весела
В гості знов до нас прийшла!
Ця красуня бiлоснiжна
Рік Новий нам принесла !

 Дитина1 : І сніжиночки кружляють ,
 В танці мову знов ведуть ,
 Що Снігуроньку на свято 
 В зал казковий приведуть !

 Дитина2 : Сонце блисне , всюди заіскриться ,
 І сніг заграє барвами всіма .
 Така чарівність навіть не присниться , 
 Це все чаклує , білая зима !

 Дитина3 : Зима – красуня , біла чарівниця !
 В ній стільки дива дивного , краси ,
 І снігу білого нанесено по вінця ,
 І віхол та хурделиць голоси !

Пісня про зиму.

Ведуча
 За вікном сніжок летить, вітром завіває.
А до нас ялинка гарна  в гості поспішає.

1 дитина
- Здрастуй, люба нам ялинка
 Здрастуй, радісна пора
 Каблучки цокочуть дзвінко
 Веселиться дітвора
 2дитина
 Не впізнать ялинку в залі
 Не така росла в ліску
 Там вітри її гойдали
 Запорошену в сніжку
3дитина
- Ой, скорiше, подивіться
 Як ялиночка іскриться
 Вся в блискітках кольорових
 В намистинках пречудових
4.З піснею і сміхом в зал ми завітали,
 І красуню лісову радо привітали.
Ялинко, ялинко, вогнями засяй
 В хороводi  новорічним з нами закружляй.
ХОРОВОД (дiти сiдають)

Ведуча
Сьогодні ніч незвична, це нічка новорічна!
А в новорічну ніч, до речі, стаються незвичайні речі!
(пiдходить до ялинки бачить посох)
Що за посох тут лежить ?
Хто його тут залишив?
I  куди так поспiшив ?
(роздивляеться,крутить його ,стукає по полу, лунає чарiвна музика, кидає посох на землю)

/ виходять глашатаї/

 Глашатай 1 : Увага ! Увага ! Увага !
 Слухайте всі !
 Новорічний наказ королеви !

 Глашатай 2 : Посередині зими ,
 У грудневі зимні дні ,
 Рік Новий всім зустрічати ,
 І радіти , і співати !

 Глашатай 3 : А на останок для вас
 Ще один новорічний наказ ,
 Принести букет підсніжників
 До королівського палацу !

 Глашатай 1 : Тому , хто квітів ніжних
 Взимку десь здобуде
 Слава , золото , ялинка
 В нагороду буде !
(З’являється дівчинка-сирітка).
 Дівчинка.
 Мачуха прогнала мене з хати,
 Щоби квітів ніжних назбирати.
 Де ж їх взяти, як тепер зима,
 Де нарвати, як ніде нема?
 Отож іду, шукаю лісом темним…
 Чи не змерзну? В цьому я непевна!
 (вих.. ведмідь).

 Ведмідь.
 Я Ведмідь-набрідь,
 Моя сім’я спить. 
 Лиш я не сплю
 Новий рік люблю. 
 Як сюди ти , дівчинко, попала?
 Гляди, щоб в лісі темнім не пропала!
 Дівчинка.
 Мачуха прогнала мене з хати,
 Щоб підсніжників біленьких назбирати.
 І сказала, щоб без квітів я не поверталась,
 Мабуть навіки в лісі я зостанусь.
 Ведмідь.
 Покажу тобі я , дівчино, дорогу,
 Буде тобі, сироті, підмога.

Пісня лисички(слова пісні)
 Я лисичка , я сестричка ,
 В лісі я гуляю ,
 І зайчаток боязливих
 Зараз упіймаю
 Тільки їх чомусь не бачу
 Між ялин зелених ?
 Все одно зайчата сірі 
 Не втечуть від мене !

Лисичка
Що ж таке? Ой, леле!
 Вже тепла нема.
 Білий килим стеле
 По землі зима.
 Лапки мерзнуть, хвостик,
 Морозець тріщить.
 Ой, до кого в гості
 Дівчинка спішить!
Дівчинка.
 Може ти мені поможеш?
 Квітів як не відшукаю,
 То у дома покарають!
Лисичка
На поміч клич собі братів – усіх 12 місяців.
 Лише вони тобі поможуть,
 І квітів ти нарвати зможеш!
 Дорогу ж радо покажу,
Куди рушати – розкажу.(виходять)

/королева , за нею  поспішає професор/

 Королева : Не хочу вчитися ! Не буду !
 Королевою мене звати
 Не для того , щоб навчатись ,
 А щоб накази віддавати ,

 Професор : Ваша милість !
 Вас благаю , я і на коліна стану ,
 Тільки ось , перо візьміть 
 І хоч кілька слів черкніть !

 Королева : Ні , не буду ! Ні , не хочу !
 Тільки танцювати хочу !
 Музика !

Танок придворних.


 Королева : Все набридло , геть усі !
 Гей! Пiдснiжники несiть.
Професор 
Королева не гнiвiться
Бо вам треба ще повчиться
У холодну пору зимню
В лiс зараз дуже зимно
I  напевно знаю я
Там   пiдснiжникiв нема!
Королева
Як ти смiєш накажу
Яж бо видала наказ
Будуть там пiдснiжники в цей час.
Нiчого зробити не в силi 
(топає ногами)
Карету запрягаєм
В лiс всi вирушаєм.
Песня на мотив «Дуэт короля и принцессы».(СЛОВА)

Професор. Королева.  дорогая , величная
 За окном  такая   вьюга отличная
Нет поснежников в нашем лесу .

Королевна: Ничего  и слышать не хочу!

Професор.(берёт со стола книгу:) А вот книжечки, смотрите, интерестные,
Очень много здесь, поверьте, полезного.
 Остаемся  дома вас я прошу.
Королевна: Ничего  и слышать не хочу!


 Дівчинка.
 Де ж 12 місяців?
 Прошу всіх: допомагайте
 І зі мною погукайте.
 Гукають, з’являються місяці.(виходять один за одним)

Січень.
 Йде зима, снігу намело…
 Що тебе сюди привело?
Дівчинка.
 Йшла я лісом, йшла крізь хащі,
 Зустрічала звірів часто
 Всі надали допомогу
 І вказали путь-дорогу.
 Мене ж мачуха прогнала,
 Щоб я квіточок нарвала.
 Та ростуть вони аж влітку…
 Що робити? Я ж сирітка.
 Січень. ( до братів)
 Любі братці, допоможем?
 Кожен зробить все, що зможе.
 Зиму перетворим в літо – 
 Назбирає, дівча квітів.
 Один одного зміняйте,
 Пори року починайте!
 Діти! Теж часу не гайте,
 Дівчинці допомагайте!
 (передає чарівну палицю).

 Грудень  Посох в руки я беру ,
 Три рази об землю б ю ,
 Розгуляйтесь хуртовини ,
 Гніться сосни та ялини ,
 Все , що є у лісі тут
 Хуртовини заметуть !

Танок хуртовини

 Січень : Посох в руки я беру ,
 Три рази об землю б ю ,
 Як піду я в гай і поле ,
 Як повію за село ,

 Подивіться всі навколо –
 Скільки снігу намело !
ПIСНЯ ПРО ЗИМУ.
 Лютий : : Посох в руки я беру ,
 Три рази об землю б ю ,
 Одягайтеся тепліше ,
 Бережіть і вуха й ніс ,
 На дорогах , в полі й лісі ,
 Віхола гуляє скрізь !
Березень.
 Темніє сніжок,
 Тане льодок,
 Все оживає
 Коли це буває?

 Квітень : : Посох в руки я беру ,
 Три рази об землю б ю ,
 Пташки співають в полі , в лісі ,
 І дзвонить дзвін аж до небес ,
 З землі підсніжник виростає ,
 І пролісок тремтить увесь !
Хто добрий і ввічливий,
 До праці хто звичний,
 Той стане щасливим
 У день новорічний.

 Ведуча : Йди збирай квіти !

 /звучить спів пташок , з являються підсніжники , бере їх/

 Дякую вам , любі місяці !/уклін/
Грудень.
 Я землю неквапно обходжу,
 Ставки у дерева морожу,
 Готуюся, друзі, до свята, бо час Новий рік зустрічати.
 Грудень : А дорогу назад тобі освітять 
Місяць з Зірочками
Танок  Місяць з Зірочками
 Місяць : Я сріблястий місяць ,
 Сонцю брат молодший ,
 З зірочками я дружу ,
 І дорогу покажу !

 Зірка : Ми освітлюєм стежинки
 Аж до самої хатинки ,
 В лісі ти не заблукаєш ,
 Бо багато друзів маєш !

 Зірка : Ти додому поспішай ,
 Новий Рік стрічати ,
 А ми підемо дал1 ,
 Світло дарувати !
(Зявляться Королева видира корзинку)
Це пIдснIжники моI
Iх я захотIла
Ведуча
Треба втрутитись негайно
Щоб бiди не сталось
Адже мабуть недаремно в казку ми  примчались.
Люба  мила Королева чемною треба бути
Та чарiвнi слова нiколи не забути.

Пiсня «Чарiвнi слова»

Бiс годинника.
Новий рік.(заходить)
 Добрий день, вітаю вас!
 В цей святковий, добрий час!
 Я всім бажаю дружби без краю,
 Також хлібного року бажаю, щоб скоріше ви виростали
 І батькам на заміну стали.

Ведуча : Любі, Новий рік скажи 
Що  за посох тут лежить ,
Він допоміг дітям потрапити в казку 

Новий рік. Діду Морозу віддать його пора
Вiн згубив його зрання
Лиш пiсню заспiваємо
I Дiда  Мороза   погукамо.
Пiсня «Дiн.дон»


 /заходить Дід Мороз/

----------


## Людік

Може комусь пригодиться такий сценарій.

Новорічний бал Снігуроньки

Під веселу музику діти забігають в зал.

Ведуча: 	З Новим роком, друзі вас
	   	Щиро ми вітаємо
	  	 Здоров’я, щастя, злагоди
	   	Усім гостям бажаємо.

	  	Подивіться як ялинка 
	  	Іграшками сяє
	  	Сьогодні хай дитячий сміх
	  	Навкруг весь час лунає.

		Хай Новорічні пісні
		Співають усі дзвінко
		Хай весело танцюють
		Діти круг ялинки.


Діти: Сніг пухнастий стелиться
	Білі всі сніжинки
	Замела хурделиця
	За вікном ялинки


	А ми свою ялинку
	Так прибрали красно
	Вогники мов зірочки
	Сяють на ній ясно


	У простору світлу залу
	Всіх ялинка кличе
	Зустрічає наш садок
	Свято Новорічне.


	З нами весь садок стрічає
	Щасливе свято – Новий рік
	І ми сьогодні вам бажаємо
	Ще краще жити ніж торік.



Пісня «Гості на порозі»

Ведуча: Приносить радощів багато
	    Новий рік – зимове свято
	    Це веселе свято знають
	    З нетерпінням всі чекають.

Діти: В нас ялинка, просто диво
	Знов зустрітись довелось
	Всім нам весело сьогодні
	Всі всміхаються чогось.


	Добрий день, ялинко
	В золотім наряді
	Ми тобі ялинонько
	Дуже – дуже раді.


	З’явилася ялинка
	У нашому садку
	У вогниках – іскринках
	У білому сніжку.


	Ялиночко повір мені
	Ти диво Новорічне
	В казково – пишному вбранні
	Така струнка й велична.


	Ти приносиш в кожний дім
	Радощів багато
	І даруєш нам усім
	Незабутнє свято.


Хоровод «Ялинка» муз.Катричко.

Ведуча: У Новорічну ніч всі бажання здійснюються, адже ця ніч не проста, а ніч казкова, чарівна і в наш садочок завітала новорічна казочка. Сідайте тихенько, будь-ласка у наш садочок іде казка.

(фонограма звучить музика, діти сідають в цей час іде Гном (дорослий) )


Ведуча:  Казка оживає
	Музика звучить
	Радість нас чекає
	В Новорічну мить.

Гном:      Протоптав я стежину у садок
	Завітав на ялинку до діток
	Як тут гарно – серце мліє
	Бо на світі я радію.

	Від душі прийміть вітання
	І найкращі побажання
	У здоров’ї жити всім
	І дорослим і малим.

Ведуча: Дякуємо тобі Гномику, що завітав до нас на свято.

Гном: Я поспішав до вас недарма, розшукую я казкових героїв, щоб разом помандрувати до Снігурочки на Новорічний бал.

Ведуча: Сідай будь – ласка, подивимося що ж це за гості поспішають.

(біжать 2 білочки)

1-а білочка: на зелених гілочках
			Дуже сумно білочкам

2-а білочка: Ми розважем вас малята
			Будем гарно танцювати

(танок білочок)

Ведуча: А ось і лисичка не забарилась, поспішає.

Лисичка: Я біжу, біжу, біжу
		Я спішу, спішу, спішу
		Ой, як гостів тут багато
		Мабуть почалося свято.

Ведуча:  Новоріччя ми стрічаєм
		Весело пісні співаєм

		Якщо ти нам заспіваєш
		Ми запросимо тебе теж на бал до Снігурки.

(лисичка співає пісню «Лисичка – чарівничка»)

(музика іде Півник і курочка)

Ведуча: А ось і ще гості ідуть. З якої ж це казочки?

Півник:  Ку-ку-ріку! Ку-ку-ріку!
		А я півник не простий
		Півник гарний, золотий
		Завітав до васна свято
		З Новим роком привітати.

Ведуча: Сталась з нашим півником така неприємність, він по морозу ходив і холодну воду пив, заболіло в нього горлечко, а курочка кудкудаче біля нього гірко плаче.

(курочка ходить навколо півник співає)

Курочка: Я казала тобі друже
		 Захворіти можеш дуже
		 По морозу не гуляй
	  	І на дворі не співай..

Ведуча: Не хвилюйся так курочко, вилікуємо ми твого півника, ходти до     Гномика і підемо до Снігурки на бал.

Гном: Звіряток ми зібрали, а от як розшукати дорогу коли в лісі темно.

Ведуча: зірочки у небі сяють
	Хоровод ведуть
	До малят чудові
	Казочки ідуть.

(вибігають дівчатка зірочки)

1-а зірочка: ми зорі – чарівниці
			Звеселимо навколо всіх
			Хай звучить у дитсадку
			Радісний веселий сміх.

2-а зірочка: сяють зірочки ясні
			Новорічні, чарівні
			Кличуть у танок 
			Веселить діток.

(танок зірочок)

Ведуча: Освітлили нам доріжку зірочки і запросимо ми ще на свято нашу Зимоньку.

Ведуча: Любить зиму дітвора
	Бо чудова це пора
	Всіх вона загартувала
	Радощі подарувала.

Пісня «Зима» муз.Рубальської

(фонограма входить зима)

Зима:    Добрий день вітаю вас
	В цей Новорічний час
	Бачу всі красиві діти
	Мов яскраві ніжні квіти
	А я Зимонька –зима
	До вас прийшла я недарма
	Хай летить пухнастий сніг
	З веселю сьогодні всіх.

Пісня «Вже лежить пухнастий сніг» 
(виконують з султанчиками)

Гном: скільки снігу намело
	Всі доріжки замело
	І куди ж тепер іти?
	Де дорогу нам знайти?

(виходять Сніговими)

1-й сніговик: Ми малі сніговими
			     На допомогу вам прийшли

2-й сніговик: Ми мітлою поведемо
			    Кучугури розметемо.

(танок Сніговиків)

Ведуча: нарешті всі діти потрапили на Новорічний бал до Снігурки.

(музика виходить Снігуронька)

Снігурка: Скільки в нас гостей сьогодні
		 Дужу-дуже рада я 
		 Що до нас сьогодні в свято
		 Завітала дітвора
		 Всі прийміть мої вітання
		 Новорічні побажання
		 А тепер давайте грати
		 Танцювати і співати
		 Я похлопаю в долоньки
		 Потанцюєм жваво польку.

(Танок «Веселі діти»)

Зима:    Дякуємо вам малята за таке чудове свято
	Ви тут веселіться вже з Снігуронькою, а я і Гном підемо до лісу
	Вам я вручаю ще телеграму, зачитаєш її Снігурко 

(виходять)

Снігурка: (гарно оформлена телеграма)
		Якщо веселитися люблять малята
		До них завітаю в садок я на свято
		Якщо вони кашу і борщик з’їдають
		То значить малята як слід підростають
		І всім їм зовсім не страшний мороз
		Стрічайте, до зустрічі! Ваш …

Діти: Дід Мороз!

Снігурка: так, так – це звичайно дідусь Мороз
		І ось цю ялинку він прислав із лісу
		Вибрав найкращу. Заспіваємо йому гарно, він почує і прийде.

Пісня «Дід Мороз старався» муз.Шевченко.

(заходить Дід Мороз)

Дід Мороз: Любі друзі! Всіх вітаю
			Щастя і добра бажаю
			Новий рік уже в дорозі
			Незабаром на порозі.
			З’явиться з веселим сміхом
			Всім на радість, всім на втіху.
			В цей святковий добрий час
			Радо я вітаю вас.
			Хай же музика лунає
			І серця розвеселяє.

Снігурка: Дідусю, а де ж дійсно наш Новий рік?

(виходить хлопчик Новий рік)

Новий рік: Я рік Новий казковий
		Вам мрію шлю чудові
		Вас зі святом я вітаю
		Всіх вас зерном засіваю.
(Посіває):   На щастя, на здоров’я
	    На Новий рік!

Снігурка:   Рік Новий маленький
		Йди до нас швиденько
		Ми тебе вітаємо
		У дзвоники всі граємо.

Хоровод з дзвониками «Рік Новий» муз.Смаля

Діти читають вірші для Діда Мороза

Д.М: Уявіть себе пінгвінчиками, а я мороз
Грає музика, пінгвіни плавають у морі, а коли я стукну палицею всі збираються на свої крижинки.

(обручі обмотані дощиком)

Ведуча: Дідусю, ти діток привітав?

Д.М: Привітав

Ведуча: Біля ялинки ти співав?

Д.М: Так, співав!

Ведуча: А дарунки для діток ти приніс у дитсадок?

Д.М: Так, так. Я веселий Дід Мороз, всім даруночки приніс


(роздають подарунки)



Д.М: От і скінчилося наше свято
До побачення малята.
Бувайте здорові, щасливі зростайте
Та через рік мене знову чекайте!

Снігурка:   До побачення малята
		Нам розлучатися час
		Хай Новий рік багатий
		І щасливий йде до нас!

(всі виходять)

----------


## Людік

«Пригода в казковому королівстві»
( старша група)
Діти під урочисту музику заходять до залу і стають перед ялинкою півколом.

Ведуча: Чарівне й радісне сьогодні свято
 Ми зустрічаєм Новий рік
 Хай він принесе усмішок багато
 Хвилин щасливих всім на цілий вік.
Дитина: Рік новий вже так близенько
	    Кілька днів всього пройде
	    Він постукає раненько
	    І в життя до нас прийде.
Дитина: Принесе нам щось новеньке
	    Комусь здійснення надій
	    Щастя прийде в дім гладенько
              І додасть рожевих мрій.

Пісня «Рік Новий»

(Заходить Новий рік)
Новий рік: Я, Новий рік, добро приношу
В цю ніч чудову і хорошу
Усіх зі святом я вітаю
Щастя, здоров’ячка бажаю
Ще зоряну доріжку хочу простелити
Щоб всім у Новім році було добре жити.
(Сипле по колу біжуче срібну доріжку).
Дитина: Ніч новорічна ти чудова
	    Ти незвичайна в нас
	    Буваєш раз на рік казкова
	    Сьогодні саме ж час.
Дитина: Така ти гарна, симпатична
	    Ти ж ніч сьогодні – Новорічна
	     Творити час дива
	     Прийшла нова доба.
Дитина: В ніч таку багато ласки
	    І для чарів – в самий раз
    Помандруєм ми до казки 
    Поведемо й в казку вас.
(Звучить казкова музика).
Ведуча: Ця історія трапилася в казковому королівстві, де Снігова королева один раз на рік влаштовувала свято для героїв казок. 

(Заходить Снігова королева).

Королева: В нашім королівстві свято
        Буде бал чудовий тут
        Буду я усіх вітати
        Всі до мене в гості йдуть.

	З багатьох казок герої
	Вже до мене поспішають
	Слуги їх сюди пропустять
	Бо запрошення всі мають.
(Сідає на трон, чути музику заходить Незнайко)
Незнайко: Я поет зовусь Незнайко
	Вам від мене балалайка
	Ой, щось не так:
	Я поет Незнаєчко
	Вам від мене балалаєчкаю
Знову про балалайку, от біда. Ні для королеви треба придумати гарний вірш. О, придумав!
Незнайко: Я Незнайко я поет
	Ось від мене вам букет!
(Дарує королеві букет квітів)
Королева: Дякую любий Незнайко! Сідай будь-ласка
	І зачекаємо інших гостей.
(Заходить Червона шапочка).
Червона шапочка: Дуже я на бал хотіла 
	             Я не йшла сюди – летіла!
		            Буду цілу ніч співати
			 Веселитись й танцювати
Королева: Я рада Червона шапочка, що ти завітала до мене на бал. Прошу проходь.
(Заходить Пан Коцький і Лиска)
Кіт: Як тут гарно як чудово
       Як же тут усе казково!
Лиска: Котику ти що заснув?
            Привітатися забув?
            Ну не можна так робить
            Ще тебе учить і вчить!
Кіт: Королеви ви прекрасні!
       Гарні, немов місяць ясний
      Дякуємо вам за те 
      Що запросили нас сюди.
Королева: І я вам дуже вдячна, що ви прийняли моє запрошення
(Заходять Півник і Мишка)
Мишка: Гарно як тут, Півнику – подивись
              Підніми голівоньку – посміхнись
              Танцювати будемо цілу ніч
              Не журися, Півнику, і не хнич!


Півник: Так, не буду більш журитись
              Хочу з вами веселитись
              Королево прийми подяку
              Що проявила таку ласку 
              І запросила нас на бал
              На казковий карнавал!
Королева: Рада, що ви змогли прийти, почекаємо інших ми.
(Заходять Метелик і Чарівник)
Метелик: Як прекрасно у палаці
	Усе сяє і блищить
	А на троні серед друзів
	Володарка снігів сидить.
Чарівник: Я добрий, добрий чарівник
	Чарувати усіх звик
	Але тут на цьому святі 
	Хочу з вами розважатись

Дякую вам люба королево, що запросили нас!
Королева: Як добре, що ви прийняли моє запрошення.
(До залу заходять Бабка-сонечко)
Бабка-сонечко: Звуся сонечко-жучок
	Дуже люблю діточок
	Не боюся я зими
Ось прийшла до вас сюди
	Хочу з вами святкувати
	Веселитись і співати.
Коник-стрибунець: В довжину стрибати хочу
			А до того ще й стрекочу
			Я прийшов до вас на свято
			Разом Новий рік стрічати.
Королева: Милі гості, любі друзі
	Рада я вітати всіх
	Тож дозвольте розпочати
	Вечір танців і утіх.

Ведуча: Швидше парами вставайте 
	Танець-польку починайте.

«Полька» (Муз.Ой джигуни, джигуни).
(заходить Сніговик)

1й Сніговик:  Ми малі сніговики 
	Йшли крізь бурі та сніги
	Ви про нас мабуть забули
 	Ну а ми самі пибули

2й Сніговик:  Ми малі сніговики
	Грали в сніжки залюбки
	Бабу снігову качали
	І в хокей завзято грали

3й Сніговик:  Ми малі сніговики
	Любим зиму і сніги
	Нам морози не страшні
		Ми не змерзлюхи ні!ні!

4й Сніговик:  Ой ялинка нині з нами
	Розважає дітлахів
	Під пахучими гілками
	Жарти, загадки і спів

5й Сніговик:  Грай ялинонька вогнями 
	Сяйте кульки в промінцях
	У добрі і дружбі з нами
	Буде щастя у серцях.

6й Сніговик:  Ми малі сніговими
	Вміємо співати
	А як гарно нас попросять
	Можем танцювати

(звучить лагідна музика, танок Сніговиків).

Ведуча: Чуєте якась музика звучить хтось до нас на свято спішить.

(Заходить Снігуронька)

Снігуронька: Зовуть мене Снігуронька
	Я біла мов сніжок
	У лісі із далекого
	Прийшла я до діток
	А мій дідусь старенький
	Мороз – червоний ніс
	Це він красу ялинки
	В садочок нам приніс.

Ведуча: Ми тобі Снігуронько
	Будемо співати	
	Про ялинку нашу
	Новорічне свято.

Пісня «Ялинко-зеленесенька»
Ведуча: Ми дякуємо тобі Снігуронько, що ти завітала на свято новорічне до       Снігової королеви.
	Але скажи нам, де ж наш Дідусь Мороз ми вже зачекалися.

Снігуронька: - А хіба його немає?
-	Ні!
-	І посилки не пересилав?
-	Ні!
(забігає «посилка» - клоун)

Клоун: Я вітаю вас малята
	Прислав мене Дід Мороз 
	На Новорічне свято
	Сам у лісі забарився
	Може й навіть заблудився
А поки його немає я з вами порозважаюсь.

Клоун: А ви хоч знаєте хто я?
	Я Клоун Кльопа самий веселий
	Самий гарний, самий сильний

	А ви ось так вмієте? (стрибає)

Ведуча: Вміємо, діти покажемо
(стрибають)

Клоун: А так вмієте? (ластівку)
	І так зробите (Дотягується до носків)

(діти все роблять)

Клоун: Молодці, а я бачу серед вас Сніговиків, а ви вмієте качати кульки.


Хлопці:  Гра «естафета», 
 «Стрибки з м’ячем» (м’яч між ногами і стрибають між кеглями назад качають кульку).

Клоун:  А для дівчаток в мене теж є гра.

Гра «З кульками» (пронести на совку).

Ведуча: Добре з тобою Кльопа розважатися, дітки, а давайте ми заспіваємо і   затанцюємо.
(пробиває кульку з неї летить сніжок).

Хоровод «Ой сніжок, ой пушок»
Кльопа: Ой, як мені було добре з вами
	Але я мушу бігти ще і в 
	Інший садочок, а ви не сумуйте
	Чекайте на Діда Мороза
(виходить)
(до залу заїжджає на роликах Кощей)

Ведуча: О, Господи милосердний ти що таке?

Кощей: Я – ужас, летючий на крилах ночі
	Я – отморожений чахлик-невмирущий
	Виїхав покататись зі свого підземного замку
	І почув людський дух
	Хотів перекусити шашличком, все ж таки
	Треба зробити собі подарунок в Новорічну ніч
	А ну хто тут з вас самий смачненький, гарненький?

Ведуча: О, кощею, зупинись дітей не можна їсти

Кощей: (сідає) О, мозолі натер цим секенхендом
	Босий ходиш, всіх нюхаєш. Де ж мій шашличок?
	Щоб тут викрасти, як накапостити?

(викрадає виховательку)

Ведуча: Відпусти мене не можна їсти я не смачна   
	Що діти будуть без мене робити?

(ведуча втікає від Кощея, а він лягає під ялинку і дзвонить до Баби-Яги)

Кощей: Прилітай дорогенька неприємності у мене тут
	Потрібна твоя допомога
(Баба-Яга залітає в стрічці «Міс Грація»)

Яга: (тримає в руках Місяць і Зірки)
	Теж мені казковий Дід, іди до діток
	Ну-ну побачимо як ти голубчику
	Прийдеш в таку погоду на небі ні місяця, ні зіроньки
	Ось вони у мене

Ведуча: Ой, хто це до нас завітів? 
	Я не пригадую щоб таку гостю запрошували
	Хто ви, добродійко, будуте?

Яга: Ти що люба не знаєш хто я?


Ведуча: Ні, не пригадую

Яга: Я перша красуня – Міс Грація. Переможиця конкурсу міс Яга – 2006р.

Ведуча: Ще такої нечисті нам не вистачало

Яга: Я – не всяка! Я – найкраща! 
	 Приходжу завжди без усяких запрошень
	 Ось скоро з’явиться мій кащеюшка
	Ото вже посвяткуємо
	А чого це тут стільки народу зібралося?
	Може гуманітарну допомогу роздають?
Ведуча: У нас Новорічний бал!

Яга: Ага, значить подаруночки смачненькі будуть
( з-під ялинки вилазить Кощей)
Яга: О, любчику ти чув?

Кощей: Та чув, притворяйся доброю
	А потім у діда мішок викрадемо

	О, позвольте незрівнянна міс 
	На гопак запросити?
Яга: Який, гопак, хто його тепер танцює
	Це ж не модно! Надо шото современное

(Танець Яги і Кощея)
Кощей: Зігрівся, придобрився а тепер за роботу
	Пішли мішок вкрадемо в лісі
	Темно Дід Мороз же скоро прийде
	Зірки і Місяць ти піломала 

Яга: Так, геть чисто розтрощила
	Не скоро дід прибуде

(виходять із зали)
Ведуча: Діти, що ж це коїться, 
	 негайно потрібно допомогти дідусеві.

Гра «Склади місяць і зорі» (логічна гра)

Ведуча: Діти, а тепер швидко кличемо Діда Мороза

Діти: Дід Мороз! Дід Мороз!

(Заходить Дід Мороз)
Дід Мороз: З Новим роком, милі друзі
	Щастя вам як квітів в лузі
	Хай життя буде веселе
	В усіх хатах і оселях
	І у кожному серденьку
	Сяє зіронька гарненька

	А де ж моя онучка?
Снігурка: Я тут дідусю уже давно на тебе чекаю!
	Чому ти так забарився
Дід Мороз: Та якість лиходії викрали
	І місяць і зіроньки ледь знайшов
	До вас дорогу.
Ведуча: Це наші діти постаралися 
	     Вони відмовили і місяць і зіроньки
Дід Мороз: Дякую вам мої хороші
		А тепер в коло ставайте
		Разом з дідом заспівайте.

Хоровод «Дід Мороз» перед ялинкою

Дід Мороз: Гарно співайте. Але я дуже хотів би побачити
Чи виросли ви за рік чи стали сильнішими, розумнішими, уважнішими. А тому зараз вас перевірю.

Гра «Хто літає» (так чи ні) (називає птаха, діти літають, тварину присідають).

Гра «Перенеси сніжки» (в команді по 5 дітей, сніжки в кінці килимка на розносі, перенести в кошик)

Дід Мороз: А у мене ще одна цікава гра та десь вона 
за ялинкою зараз принесу
(йде за ялинку виходить Яга і Кощей – беруть мішок)

Яга: Ось вони подаруночки, зараз ми їх з’їмо.
(виймають з мішка різний мотлох)

Кощей: А де ж смачненький шашличок
		Знову ти мене надурила.
(заходить Дід Мороз)
Дід Мороз: Ось вони злодії ну що 
			Сподобалися подарунки

Яга: Діду, а де подарунки, ти що 
     	Дітей не пригощатимеш?


Дід Мороз: Подарунки потрібно заробити
			Діти слухалися, були гарними, чемними
			Добре вчилися, а ви що доброго зробили?

Кощей: Поки, що нічого але знаємо гру 
		І пограємося з дітьми
		Гра про м’ясо і називається

Гра «Щебетали горобці» (народна)

Яга: Діду та ж кажи, де подарунки. Що ти з ними зробив?

Дід Мороз: В мене посох не простий
			В мене посох чарівний
			Поки буду чарувати
			Треба дітям заспівати

Пісня «Ой метелиця – зима» (перед ялинкою)
Дід Мороз: Сніговички допоможіть мені 

(викочують снігову кулю з подарунками)
Дід Мороз всіх вітає, роздає подарунки і виходить.

----------


## ЛюдмилаИвановна

слабенькая малочисленная ЗПР группа. спасибо всем за материал
Новорічне свято    ЗПР середня
Під музику діти заходять до залу і стають півколом. 
Ведуча:  Знов Новий Рік завітав до садка! 
Гляньте, ялинка яскрава яка! 
Ця лісова красуня розкішна 
Зробить нам свято веселим та пишним.
ДИТИНА. 1. З'явилась ялинка  У нашому садку –
У вогниках-іскринках,  У білому сніжку.
2. Вмиває дощик срібний
Зелені гілочки
І сяють поміж ними 
Блискучі зірочки
3. Ялиночко, повір мені,
Ти диво новорічне.
В казково-пишному вбранні 
Така струнка й велична!
4. Ти приносиш в кожен дім
Радощів багато
І даруєш нам усім 
Незабутнє свято.
                         Хоровод 1
Ведуча:  Давайте помилуємося ялинкою
І прочитаємо їй у подарунок вірші. 
ДІТИ. 1. Ой ялинка! Як красиво світять зорі з висоти. 
Ой, скільки малят щасливих запросила в гості ти!
2. Під ялинкою сьогодні  все лунають голоси: 
Здрастуй свято новорічне!  Свято радості й краси.
3. Нам дуже, дуже весело  це свято зустрічати
І пісню про ялиночку  ми будемо співати.
                                пісня
                                  На ялинці засвічуються гірлянди. 
Ведуча:  Що сталося з нашою ялинкою? А, їй сподобались наші вірші та
пісні. Вона хоче щось сказати. 
ЯЛИНКА: Я - Ялинка, ось яка  І пухнаста, і струнка, 
  І зелена, й чарівна,  кучерява, й запашна. 
  Вся в ліхтариках вогнистих,  в  різнобарвному намисті. 
  З новим роком вас вітаю  І здоров'я вам бажаю.
  Дякую, вам малята,  що на свято завітали! 
  Й гарно так мене прибрали. 
  Чудовий хоровод танцювали, І вірші мені дарували.
        За це я вам подарую золоту шишку. Зніміть її з ялинки. Якщо буде потрібна моя допомога то потріть рукою шишку. 
Ведуча: Дякуємо тобі, Ялиночко. Малята, я чую, що до нас хтось іде.
                                             Зах одить  Снігурочка 
Снігуронька: Я, снігуронька, малята, народилася в сніжку,
Вишивала мені ненька зірочки на кожушку,
І метелиця співала пісню ніжну, чарівну,
А сніжиночки-подружки танцювали у танку.

Гей, сніжиночки, злітайтсь,
Танцювати починайте!
                                                 ТАНОК СНІЖИНОЧОК  
 Заходить Лисичка. Пісня лисички. 
Лисичка: Ну звичайно. Всі зібралися на свято, і дівчатка, і хлопятка, і мами, і тата, тільки не вистачає  красуні.
Ведуча: Ні, красуня у нас є – Снігуронька наша, тай дівчатка у нас не гірші, поглянь.
Лисичка: Ха! Теж мені, красуні. Які ви нездогадливі! Це ж я про себе казала. Та куди вам зрозуміти, немає у вас поняття про справжню вроду. Ось ти, Снігурко, подивиь, що у тебе на голові – коронка, тю! Зараз таке не носять. Ходім зі мною, я тобі підберу щось о каталогу, якраз сьогодні новий прийшов. Ходім-ходім, не бійся! 
                                     Лисичка забирає Снігурку.  Тиша
Ведуча: Малята, щось мені не подобається ця ситуація. Здається, нашу Снігурку просто вкрали у нас на очах.  Що ж робити? Де її шукати? Хто нам допоможе? 
Так, нам допоможе золота  шишка. Зараз я її потру.
  Ведуча тре золоту шишку, лунає голос ялинки:
Ялинка: Я зимоньку попросила, щоб вона снігу натрусила,
 Ну а ви сніжок зберіть і Сніговичка зліпіть.
Ну а він вже при нагоді стане вам усім в пригоді.
Ведуча: А давайте мов живого зліпимо сніговика  малого
Під музику завірюхи крутячись забігає Сніговик і завмирає.
 Ведуча:  Ось і наш сніговик, правда, ми так постарались, що він у нас зовсім не маленький вийшов.  Та він не живий.  Що ж робити?
Ось нам шишка допоможе. Зараз я її потру. 
                                                 Включається ялинка. 
Ведуча:  Ялиночко, допоможи,
Сніговика ти оживи! 
ЯЛИНКА. Ви скажіть такі слова:
1,2.3 сніговик ти оживи! 
                                Діти повторюють слова і оживає Сніговик.
Сніговик:  Ой, що зімною сталося!? Мене щойно виліпили із снігу малята. І сталося диво - я ожив!
                                       Рухає руками, ногами, головою.
Сніговик:  А що у вас за свято? Ви всі такі нарядні? 
Діти:  Новий рік.
Сніговик: Це ж чудово! Тільки я не розумію, чому ви нарядні, але сумні? 
Ведуча: Сніговик, лихо у нас  сталося: Лисичка обманом забрала Снігурочку. Ти ж знаєш тут усі стежинки, допоможи нам її знайти.
Сніговик: Ох Лисичка, ніяк її не виправити, ви, мабуть, не сказали їй компліментів, от вона й помстилася. Але цьому можна зарадити. Зараз я її знайду, Лисичка – вона не зла, далеко Снігурочку не завела
  Сніговик йде, лунає музика,  Сніговик приводить Снігурку з Лисичкою
Лисичка: І чого так було лякатися? Нічого з вашою Лисичкою не сталося. Лисичка відвертається
Ведуча: Лисичко, ти що, образилася? Дітки, давайте запросимо Лисичку на свято.
 Діти підходять до Лисички, говорять їй компліменти, запрошують на свято. Лисичка щаслива, обнімає дітей і погоджується святкувати з ними.
Лисичка: А батьки, вони оцінили мою красу? Запрошують мене? 
                         Батьки відповідають 
Лисичка: Дякую, дякую, звичайно, якщо ви так просите… Пропоную вам, батьки, пограти зі мною в гру. Згодні? 
          Гра з батьками 
Сніговик: Щось я застоявся!  Ой, як хочеться розім'ятися і потанцювати. А у вас є сніговички?
 Ведуча:  Так є.
Сніговик:  Гей, малі сніговички , ви підходьте всі сюди. 
Та беріть мерщій ви сніжки 
Потанцюємо з ними трішки. 
                      Діти-сніговички беруть сніжки і стають за сніговиком 
ДИТИНА СНІГОВИК. Ми малі сніговички, зліплені із снігу 
Стоїмо ми у дворі  всім дітям на втіху.
                                                  ТАНОК СНІГОВИЧКІВ
Ведуча:  Часу уже і Дідусю Морозу з'явитися. А давайте його покличемо. Дід Мороз! 
                    Діти кличуть діда декілька раз. Заходить Дід Мороз. 
ДІД МОРОЗ. Здрастуйте, мої малята! Всіх вітаю вас із святом.
З святом новим, щастям новим! Всім бажаю буть здоровим.
Щоб настрій чудовий на рік увесь мати 
Пора нам усім  танцювати й співати.
Ведуча: Дідусю, ліхтарии на ялинці без тебе не горять, спалахують і згасають. Допоможи ялинці стати ще кращою! 
Дід Мороз: Зараз вам допоможу і ялинці накажу: 
Раз-два-три, ялинко, гори! 
                 Повторюють діти, батьки і ялинка засвічується вогниками.
Ведуча: Звеселив, Дідусю, нас, тут таки й співати час! 
                                ХОРОВОД З ДІДОМ МОРОЗОМ 
ДІД МОРОЗ. Як стомились мої ноги. Хай спочинуть вони трохи 
Ви ж, малята поспішіть,  мені вірші розкажіть.
ВІРШІ 
ДІД МОРОЗ. Ой, яке чудове свято!
Треба в ігри ще пограти!
ІГРИ  
                                         Пісня про Діда Мороза
Дід Мороз:  Ой, як гарно ви танцюєте та співаєте, вірші розповідаєте та граєте!
ВЕДУЧА. Дідусю Морозе, а тепер ти нам затанцюй. 
Дід Мороз: 
                                  ТАНОК ДІДА МОРОЗА з дітьми
ДІД МОРОЗ. Дід Мороз із дітьми грав?
В хороводі танцював?
Зміг малят розвеселити?
Що я ще забув зробити? 
ДІТИ. Подарунки роздати. 
ДІД МОРОЗ. Ой, а де ж мій мішок? Невже, це я так поспішав, що й забув його
взяти? Та це не біда. 1, 2, 3 подарунки з'явіться під ялинкою.
                                 Роздача подарунків
Дід Мороз. Прощавайте, любі діти, Далі ми йдемо по світу.
Друзів на землі багато, Привітаєм їх зі святом.
Снігурка: Зоставайтеся здорові .Далі нам рушати час,
Через рік обов’язково В гості прийдемо до вас!

----------


## Ирина 80

Викладаю сценарій для старшої групи, склала з декількох сценаріїв.

ДО НАС У ГОСТІ
НОВОРІЧНА КАЗКА ЗАВІТАЛА
(новорічний ранок для старшої групи)

Співа прощальнії пісні 
Славетний рік старий,
Але не будемо сумні,
Бо рік іде новий.
Хай всюди музика лунає,
Радіє весь дитячий сад
Ялинка барвами заграє
Для всіх – дорослих і малят.

Діти:
Любі гості, поспішайте
Тільки зали не минайте
Всіх запрошуєм на бал
Новорічний карнавал!

Будуть ігри, будуть танці
Подарунки для дітей
Станьмо зараз круг ялинки 
Привітаємо гостей.

Всім ми гостям дуже раді
Хто в садочок завітав
Разом з вами починаєм
Наш веселий карнавал.

(ТАНОК «Веселий карнавал»)

А ялинка в добрий час
Завітала знов до нас
Сяє вогниками зал
В нас сьогодні карнавал.

Грай ялинонько вогнями
Сяйте кульки в промінцях
Веселитись добре з нами 
Буде щастя у серцях.

Придивіться до ялинки
Сяють на гілках сніжинки
Кульки вогники оті
Мов прикраси золоті.


Як поглянем на ялинку
Замилуємось хвилинку
Ліхтарі засяють вмить
Дружня пісня задзвенить

(ПІСНЯ «Прийшла зима»)

Летять сніжинки наче біле диво
Мете пороша, бо її пора
У лісі в полі стало так красиво
Прийшла до нас красунечка зима

Гей-но, зимонька-зима
Ти приходь до нас сама
На санчатах на сріблястих
Та на кониках гривастих.

В дітей рум янець на щоках
Іскринки радості в очах
Прийшла пора санчат і лиж
Коли згори як птах летиш.

Ось у віночку із сніжку
Убрання біленьке – 
Зима ходила по садку
Немов дівча гарненьке.

Одягла все у сніжок
Білий та пухнастий
Для ялинок без ниток
Тче хустки зірчасті.

Любі, дорогі малята! Знаю, всі ви любите слухати казки, особливо, коли їх розповідають мама чи бабуся. Та сьогодні у нас незвичний карнавал.
В новорічну ніч приходять дива та чудеса. Ось і до нас завітала у гості казка…

(під музику виходить Королева часу)

К.Ч. В ніч таку багато ласки
        І для чарів в самий раз
       Я королева часу з казки
       І поведу у  в казку вас. (фон)

Сидить Попелюшка, спідничка брудна
І дивиться сумно вона із вікна.
Про бал вона мріє та мабуть дарма
Немає ж карети і сукні нема.
І раптом до неї повірте мені
Прийшла добра фея, насправді, не в сні
Сказала три слова – відразу в ту мить
Карета, і коні, і кучер стоїть
В убраннях чудових, скоріше на бал
І там з Попелюшкою принц танцював
Щасливі обидва немов уві сні
А що було далі дивіться самі… 

(під фонову мелодію виходить Принц)

Принц:
Опівночі десь Попелюшка зникла
Із суму квіти в квітничку поникли
І снігом замело в саду дерева
І маю я лиш черевичок кришталевий.
Ти, Попелюшко, відгукнись, благаю
Без тебе я життя не уявляю
Усе я царство пішки обійду
І може все таки тебе знайду.

(танок Дюймовочки і Ельфів)

Принц: Ой яке мале дівчатко, де ж твої матуся й татко?

Дюймовочка:
Я у квіточці живу
І нектар солодкий п ю.
Ельфи – ось моя сім я
Звусь Дюймовочкою я!

Ельфи:
На свято Новорічне ми прийшли,
Золотисті вогники ялинці принесли.
Щоб ялинонька вогнями засвітилась, 
І усі на святі Новорічнім веселились.

Разом з вами у цій залі 
Де панують жарти й сміх
Хочем рік новий зустріти
І  розважити усіх !

РІК новий вже так близенько
Кілька днів всього пройде
Він постукає раденько
І в життя до нас прийде.
Кажуть всі під Новий рік
Що не побажається
Завжди все до нас прийде,
Все завжди збувається.

Принц:
Ти Дюймовочка маленька
І красива, й чепурненька.
Та іншу дівчинку шукаю
Прощавай, часу не маю.

(виходить Цар і Царівна – Несміяна, дівчинка рюмсає)

Цар:
Як набридли ахи, охи
Сльози й сльози кожну мить
Гей ви, любі мушкетери
Хто дочку розвеселить?
Я тому в пригоді стану
Розсмішіть же Несміяну!

(виходять мушкетери)

Мушкетери: 
Веселі мушкетери ми
Любим всі свята зими
І танцюєм і співаєм
Усім настрій підіймаєм.

Гей-но, друзі, вибігайте
І принцесу розважайте.

(танок Мушкетерів, царя і Царівни- Несміяни)

Принц:
Добрий день, красуня люба,
Ой, чомусь копилить губи

Царівна:
Я нікого не люблю
І ні з ким не говорю
І ні коли не сміюся
Несміяною зовуся.

Принц:
Попелюшка була мила
А сльозами ця зустріла
Ну й кислиця, ну й чудна
Це, звичайно, не вона.
До моря синього піду
Може там її знайду.

(звучит мелодія, вибігають Золоті рибки)

Усіх вітаєм хто тут є!
І синє море вам привіт передає!

Добрий день вам, любі друзі,щиро всіх вітаємо
Щастя, радості, добра від душі бажаємо.

Рік Новий-найкраще свято
Його люблять всі малята
За веселощі,ялинку,
За гірлянди,за сніжки.
За костюми і за маски.
І за новорічну казку!

Ми б ще довго тут могли
З Новим роком вас вітати.
Та сьогодні ми б хотіли
Свій танок подарувати!

(ТАНОК Золотих Рибок )

Золоті рибки, а чи не бачили ви Попелюшки, наш Принц її шукає?

Рибка:
Ні людей у нас немає
В морі люди не блукають.
На землі її шукай
Не сумуй і прощавай.

Сумуєш ти , мій друже добрий,
Не плач , хіба ти не хоробрий ?

Принц:
Я буду сміливим, і далі піду.
Я вірю, що десь Попелюшку знайду.

(лунає східна мелодія, виходять Східні красуні та Аладін)

Аладін:
Куди я потрапив? І що це за свято?
Кругом так красиво, людей скрізь багато!
І дерево дивне горить на весь зал.

Привіт, Аладіне, ти потрапив на бал!

Принц:
На бал новорічний – це свято чарівне,
Ялинкою зветься це дерево дивне.
А ти маєш лампу та вірного Джина,
Ми приймем тебе, подаруй для нас диво.

(Тре лампу,. Арабський танок.)

Красуні:
Поспішали ми до вас
У святковий диво-час,
Новий рік відсвяткувати,
Жаркий привіт всім передати.

Біле – біле все навколо
Ясне й чисте, як ніколи1
Мов пухнаста ковдра, ліг
Скрізь на землю білий сніг.

Срібні дерева, срібне гілля
Сріблом пухнастим вкрита земля ,
Срібні у синьому небі зірки, 
В срібних заметах срібні стежки.

Принц:
Ці красуні спритні дуже
Та мені вони -байдужі. 
Зачекайте, тут хтось плаче, 
Зараз я піду побачу.

(підходить до ялинки, виводит Попелюшку)

Принц:
От так диво-дивина
Попелюшка – це ж вона.
Добре серце, миле личко,
Мабуть це твій черевичок
Кришталевий в мене є 
Ти ж бо сонечко моє!




Попелюшка:
Хто шукає, той знаходить
Справу до кінця доводить
Прикрощі усі забудем
І завжди щасливі будем!

А Дідусь Мороз десь забарився
Може в лісі заблудився?
Гей дідусю наш хороший 
Ми тебе на свято просим!

Діти:
На карнавал веселий, друзі,
На ялинковій рік новий
Іде до нас в яскравій шубі
Гість знайомий, дорогий.

Дід Мороз, Снігурка люба!
Чуєте, ми вас звемо!
І на святі нашім дружнім
З нетерпінням всі ждемо!

(лунає пісня до зали заходить Дід Мороз і Снігуронька)


Дід Мороз :
Здрастуйте, малята!
Вітаю вас зі святом!
Із Новим роком всіх поздоровляю!
Здоров'ячка міцного, радості бажаю!
Мандрував я довгий час,
В селах та містах бував,
Льодом ріки укривав,
А тепер прийшов до вас.
З Новим роком вас вітаю,
Щастя і добра бажаю!

Снігуронька:
Добрий день, а ось і я - 
Снігуронька снігова. 
Королевою зовуть 
Всі мене і в гості ждуть. 
Через ріки, через гори 
Поспішаю в кожний дім 
І казкові подарунки 
Дітлахам дарую всім. 
Дід Мороз:
Роздивились все довкола?
Тож ставайте дружно в коло.
Пісню дзвінко заспіваємо
І ялинку привітаємо.

(Хоровод «У лісі, лісі темному»)


Снігуронька:
Ой , і молодці , дітки , як ви гарно співаєте! А чи вмієте ви дружно гратися? 

Гра «Що буває на ялинці?»

Чи буває на ялинці іграшка-хлопушка? (так)
Чи буває на ялинці веселий Петрушка? (так)
Із повидлом пиріжки? (ні)
А буває на ялинці позолочений ріжок?
Чи бувають на ялинці біленькі сніжинки?
Чи бувають на ялинці яскраві картинки?
Чи буває на ялинці рибка золотенька?
А буває на ялинці булочка пухкенька?
Чи бувають на ялинці яблучка й горішки?
А бувають на ялинці жолуді?..
Шишки?....

Дід Мороз. 
І я вам подарунки приготував
Під ялинкою поклав.
Пригощаю вас малята
В ялинкове гарне свято
Щоб росли ви всі гарненькі,
І слухняні й чепурненькі
Щоб за вас батьки раділи
В злагоді всі й мирі жили.

(Дід Мороз роздає подарунки.)

Дід Мороз.
Прощавайте, любі діти,
Далі ми йдемо по світу.
Друзів на землі багато,
Привітаєм їх зі святом.

Снігуронька:
Залишайтеся здорові, далі нам рушати час.
Через рік обов”язково в гості прийдемо до вас.


Ось і закінчилось наше свято
Та знову я хочу всім побажати
І Новому році здоров’я та сили
Щоб радість до хати лише запросили
Щоб горе й біда від нас утікли
Невдачи і прикрощі дім обминали
До скорих зустрічей.

----------


## Tasya835

Новорічне свято для дітей середніх груп «РУКАВИЧКИ-НЕВЕЛИЧКИ».
Дійові особи:
Ведуча
Снігуронька
Дід Мороз
Баба Яга
Зайчиха та Зайці
Ведмідь
Лисиця
Сніжинки
Гномики
/До зали організовано входять діти, стають півколом перед ялинкою./
ВЕДУЧА. 
Знов Новий рік завітав до садка! 
Гляньте, ялинка яскрава яка! 
Ця лісова красуня розкішна 
Зробить нам свято веселим та пишним.
ДІТИ. 
1.	З'явилась ялинка 
У нашому садку –
У вогниках-іскринках, 
У білому сніжку.
2.	Вмиває дощик срібний
Зелені гілочки
І сяють поміж ними 
Блискучі зірочки
3.	Ялиночко, повір мені,
Ти диво новорічне.
В казково-пишному вбранні 
Така струнка й велична!
4.	Ти приносиш в кожен дім
Радощів багато
І даруєш нам усім 
Незабутнє свято.
5.	Біля нашої ялинки
Заспіваєм пісні дзвінко!
Ми гостей здивуємо,
Весело станцюємо.


6.	Дід Мороз, червоний ніс,
Цю ялинку нам приніс.
Ми ялинку привітаєм,
Пісеньку їй заспіваєм!
/Заводять хоровод навколо ялинки./
1.	ХОРОВОД «В гости к ёлке мы пришли» Т.В. Бокач
/Діти залишаються навколо ялинки./
ВЕДУЧА. 
Ой, ялинко пишна,
Золотисті віти!
Свято новорічне
Зустрічають діти!
Міцно за руки взялися, 
Скажімо ялинці: «запалися!»
Нуж бо разом: «Раз, два, три – ялинонько гори!»
Щось не хоче ялиночка запалювати свої ліхтарики, мабуть не всі сказали чарівні слова. Давайте спробуємо ще раз…
/Запалюються вогники на ялинці, діти сідають на місця/
ВЕДУЧА. 
В ніч під Новий рік бувають
Різні-різні чудеса.
(насторожено)   
Ось прислухайтеся всі
Казка вже до нас спішить!
/Під музику в зал танцюючи, входить Снігуронька./
СНІГУРОНЬКА.
Звуть мене Снігуронька, я біла, мов сніжок.
Із лісу, із далекого прийшла я до діток!
А мій дідусь старенький – Мороз, червоний ніс,
Це він красу – ялинку до зали вам приніс.
А нині наказав він поквапитись мені,
Дарунок новорічний принести дітворі.
А дарунок не простий, він чарівний - ось який!
/Показує рукавиці./
Є у діда рукавички, рукавички-невелички. 
В них Дідусь Мороз сховав сніжиночки - сестрички.    
Ці сніжинки не прості, ці сніжиночки - живі. 
/Дзвонить телефон, Снігуронька бере трубку/
СНІГУРОНЬКА.     
Так, так я чую, кажіть будь ласка! Чому ж ви мовчите?
ГОЛОС.
Дід Мороз попав у біду.
СНІГУРОНЬКА
Я шукати його піду.
ГОЛОС.
Хаща чекає тебе лісова, там печера велика й страшна.
Вхід у печеру мохом заріс, а в тій печері – Мороз, червоний ніс! /регоче/
СНІГУРОНЬКА 
Усю хащу обійду, а печеру я знайду.
/Снігуронька втікає, а рукавиці забуває.
Із-за ялинки з'являється Б.Я./
Б.Я.      
Звабила Снігурку вправно, згине, зникне ця сніжна пава.
Бач, що вигадав червоний ніс, сніжинки холодні на свято він ніс!
Ось вони, тут рукавички. Де ж сніжиночки-сестрички?/Ищет/
Вилазьте живо, ну! Бо вас я розтоплю!
/Мне рукавиці, кидає їх/
ГОЛОС СНІЖИНОК.    
Ой, нам боляче, відпустіть! 
Б.Я.:         
Бабку Йожку не просіть.
Холод ваш я не терплю, зараз вас я розтопчу!
/Звучить музика, з'являється Зайчиха/
Б. Я.       
Це хто ще така? 
ЗАЙЧИХА.     
Я - Зайчиха.
Дід Мороз попав в біду, я на виручку біжу!
Дуже скоро Новий рік 
Постукає біля воріт.
Ялинка вогниками світить. 
Дід Мороза чекають всі діти!
Б. Я.      
Вогниками ялинка світить? Не діждуться Діда діти! 
ЗАЙЧИХА.   
Ой, ти вкрала рукавички? В них сніжиночки - сестрички.
Рукавиці віддавай! Грім влаштую, так і знай!
/Зайчиха бере барабан і починає в нього бити. Б. Я. закриває вуха./
Б. Я.        
Не терплю я шуму-гаму, ой, помру від барабану! 
ЗАЙЧИХА.      
Гей, Зайчата – пустунята, довговухі ви малята
Хай Яга про нас узнає, дзвінко музика хай грає
Ви скоріше вибігайте і за мною повторяйте!
2.	ТАНЕЦЬ «Зайчихи та зайчат».
Б. Я. 
Геть, косі, геть звідціля! Ой,як мені погано, як мені погано.  /Стогне/.
ЗАЙЧИХА.  /Кричит/  
Братику мій, Ведмедик, виходь з барлоги для підмоги!
Треба сніжиночки рятувати, Дід Мороза виручати! /Втікає/ 
/У Б.Я головний біль, вона сидить збоку. 
Під музику з'являється Ведмідь/.
ВЕДМІДЬ.
Дід Мороз попав в біду, я на виручку біжу! 
Дуже скоро Новий рік 
Постукає біля воріт.
Ялинка вогниками світить. 
Дід Мороза чекають всі діти!
Ти Яга тут бешкетуєш, ганьбиш свято та чаклуєш?
/Ведмідь помічає рукавиці./
Ой, ти вкрала рукавички? В них сніжиночки - сестрички.
Рукавиці віддавай! Не віддаш, тоді тікай! 
Б. Я.       
Не віддам, і не проси, вирушай і не шуми! 
ВЕДМІДЬ.    
Ось зараз тебе зловлю!
Будеш ти, Ягуня знати, як в нас рукавиці красти! 
/Ведмідь бігає за Б. Я. /
Б. Я. /Кривляючись/   
Свята у вас не вийде, бо Дід Мороз ваш не прийде!
ВЕДМІДЬ.    
Всі готують пісні, танці, свято буде, точно в казці!
Ми не будем відставати, пісню будемо співати! 
Б. Я. /Кричить/  
Ні, пісень я не люблю! І танцювати вам не велю!
ВЕДМІДЬ.    
А у нас веселе свято, будем веселитись
І тобі Ягуся мила нас не зупинити!
ДИТИНА
Знають всі: сніжок у зимку
Землю укриває.
Зараз ми про білу Зиму 
Пісню заспіваєм!
3.	ПІСНЯ «Ой, зима,зимонька -- зима».
/Виконується на крапочках з рухами./

Б.Я. /кричит/  
Зупиниться, зупиниться, ох як ви мені набридли!
ВЕДМІДЬ.    
Зараз я покличу Лисоньку-Лисицю:
«Біжи сюди скоріш, кума,
На святі тут у нас біда!»
/Під музику вибігає Лисиця. Ведмідь шепоче їй на вухо/.
ВЕДМІДЬ.    
Ти, Ягуню обдури, малятам допоможи!
ЛИСИЦЯ.
Здрастуйте, Бабусенька Яга!
Ну, віддай, ти мені, Лисичці, Дід Мороза рукавиці. 
Ну навіщо вони тобі? А не даси, то бути біді!
Б.Я.
Не віддам я рукавиці
Хитрій лисоньці Лисиці.
З рукавицею пограйте
І по колу передайте.
А я буду дожинати,
Щоб Лисиці не віддати!
Раз!Два!Три! – рукавицю дожени!
4.	ГРА  «Дожени рукавицю»
Б.Я. 
Розшумілись дітлахи,
Розбігайтесь хто куди!
/Діти біжать на місця./
Б. Я.
Мені набрид ваш шум та гам
Я рукавиці не віддам!     
ЛИСИЦЯ.
Не віддаси? Ну що ж, нехай. 
Краще ти зі мною пограй!
(Вед.)          Є така цікава гра,бабусечка
Є у мене різнокольорова хусточка.     (дістає хусточку)
Очі міцно зав’яжу тобі,                         (зав’язує Б.Я. очі)
Ти ось спробуй /мене/ Лисоньку знайти!
Б. Я.
Ой, яка хороша гра, бережись тепер Лиса!
Коли в темряві тебе знайду, до себе в хатинку заберу!
(Вед)     ЛИСИЦЯ.
Ви, малята, допоможіть, початок гри оголосіть!
Один! Два! Три! Початок гри!
/Лисиця бере рукавиці і втікає. Б. Я. в кінці ловить пень і радісно кричить/.
Б. Я.:    
Все, попалася Лисиця! Зараз очі розплющу  я…       /Знімає хустку і
говорить грубо/. Ох, негідниця Лисиця, потягнула рукавиці!!!
/За дверима чутний голос Д. М. або дзвін дзвіночків/.
Б. Я.   
Чую кришталевий дзвін
Та не вже це їде він?
Треба дуже швидко зникнуть,
Щоб біди мені уникнуть!
Що ж, наступного я року обов'язково прилечу 
І новорічне ваше свято я все одно всім зіпсую!
/Б. Я. втікає, регоче./
ГОЛОС ДІДА МОРОЗА.
Через гори і долини 
Чую голос дітвори,
Але темно навкруги
Куди ж нам йти,як шлях знайти?
Ось і гномики ідуть
Нам вони покажуть путь.
/Під музику виходять Гномики./
ГНОМИ.
1.	Ми казкові гноми
Дружні й працьовиті.
Чарівні в нас ліхтарики
У темряві нам світять.
2.	Допомогти вам зможемо
В чім річ?
Запалимо ліхтарики 
І відступить ніч.
3.	Нам не гоже так стояти,
Час дорогу освіщати, 
Щоб зустріти, як належить
Бажаного гостя.
4.	Щоб із ним уся малеча
В новорічний добрий вечір
І раділа й розважалась,
Як завжди велося.
5.	ТАНОК Гномиків
ВЕДУЧА.
Велике спасибі вам Гномики, Тепер Дід Мороз із Снігуронькою обов’язково знайдуть до нас дорогу. Діти, а давайте погукаємо Діда Мороза піснею.
6.	ПІСНЯ  «Гей, Морозе вже твій час!»

/Під музику до зали заходять Дід Мороз та Снігуронька/.
Д. М.	
Здрастуйте мої малята!
Всіх вітаю я зі святом.
З Новим роком! З щастям новим,
Всім бажаю буть здоровим!
Не скучати, не хворіти.
Розумнішати, міцніти! 
Ой, як багато світла в залі! 
Мене ви, друзі, всі чекали?
ДІТИ.
Так!
Д.М.
Всім за допомогу велике спасибі. 
Які ви всі добрі і чемні й красиві!
Адже без вас і без Лисиці 
Не повернути б мені рукавиці!
СНІГУРКА.
Дідусь, піднімай малят,
Вони хочуть танцювать!
Д. М.
Нумо, в коло всі ставайте, 
Хоровод розпочинайте.
7.	ПІСНЯ – ГРА  с Д.М.
/Діти залишаються в кругу/
СНІГУРОНЬКА.   
А зараз дітвора, нас чекає весела гра!
Ти, мій дідусь спробуй ось зараз з круга вийти!
8.	ГРА «Не випустимо!»
Д. М.	
Це зовсім і не складно! Ось візьму і перестрибну!
А ось тут я ось пролізу!          /Повторює декілька раз/
Не пропустили ось так да,
Дуже спритна дітвора!
Пограти ще хочете? Дуже я люблю жартувати: За щоки або за ніс когось прихопити. 
9.	ГРА «Заморозю»
/Дід Мороз морозить дітям щічки, носика, вушка, ручки, ніжки…/
Д. М.
Ах, ви так! Ось зараз кого я дожину, того за носика вщипну!
Раз! Два! Три! – біжи!
/Діти біжать на свої стільці. Д. М. нікого не дожинає./
Д. М.
Ох, як жарко стало в залі, ой, боюся зовсім розтану!
Ой, внученька, принеси, будь ласка, дідусеві холодної крижаної водиці!
/Снігурка приносить чашку з нарізаним конфетті. Дід Мороз вдає, що він п’є./
Д. М.	
Ось спасибі, охолодила, Дідові Морозу догодила!
Батьки, а вам там не спекотно? А ну, зараз я вас теж охолодю! 
/Вважає вид, що обливає батьків водою, але ж висипається конфетті./
Д.М.
Нам дуже, дуже радісно
Це свято зустрічати.
У хороводі весело
Ми будем танцювати!
10.	ХОРОВОД «Наш Новий рік»
(На галявці лісовій в ніч під Новий рік…) під фонограму
/Хоровод перед ялинкою./
ВЕДУЧА.
Сідай, дідусь, відпочинь, а діти тобі віршики розкажуть.
11.	ДІТИ ЧИТАЮТЬ ВІРШІ.
Дід Мороз.
Дякую, малята! 
Які ж ви вправні, голосисті! 
Ну, справжнісінькі артисти!
СНІГУРОНЬКА.   
Діду Морозу, а ти нічого не забув?'
Д. М.	
Ой, забув про рукавиці! В них Сніжиночки сестрички!
Гей, Сніжиночки – сестрички,
Вилізайте з рукавички!
Сніжиночки, пора, пора,
Вас чекає дітвора!
/Під музику із-за ялинки вибігають Сніжинки, 
зупиняються перед нею і читають вірші./
1-А СНІЖИНКА.
Я — Сніжиночка білесенька,
Як та зірочка гарнесенька.
У таночку я кружляю веселенькім,
І сніжком я покриваю всю земельку.
2-А СНІЖИНКА.
Ми сніжиночки, сніжиночки малі, 
Ніжно, ніжно падаємо до матінки-землі. 
І пісеньку, і пісеньку співаємо всі гуртом: 
«Засни, засни, земелька, 
міцним, солодким сном.
Нехай тобі насняться казкові гарні сни, 
Засни, засни, земелька, до самої весни.
3-Я СНІЖИНКА.
Із матінки-хмаринки 
Ми народились ніжні, 
Білесенькі сніжинки. 
В таночку веселенькім 
Сніжинки кружляють, 
І килимок під ноги 
Із снігу вистеляють.
СНІГУРОНЬКА.
Чарівні, чарівні снігові сестрички, 
Чарівні, чарівні снігові зірнички, 
У танку, у танку гарнім закружляйте, 
У сніжок, у сніжок землю заквітчайте.
СНІГУРОНЬКА.
Сніжиночки у небі
Хоровод ведуть,
До малят чудові 
Казочки ведуть.
12.	ТАНЕЦЬ «Сніжиночок»
Д. М.	
Що ж, тепер нам йти пора- До побачення, дітвора!
СНІГУРОНЬКА.   Дід Мороз, а ти нічого не забув?
Д. М.	 /Чухає потилицю/
Дід Мороз із дітьми грав?
В хороводі танцював?
Зміг малят розвеселити?
Що я ще забув зробити?
СНІГУРОНЬКА.
А подарунки?
Д.М.
То хіба я їх не дарив? Де ж вони?
СНІГУРОНЬКА.   
Можливо, в лісі загубив!
Д. М.	
Ну і ну! Ось так раз!
СНІГУРОНЬКА.
Що ж робити зараз нам? Без подарунків нам не можна.
Д. М.	
Бедем, друзі чаклувати…
Де сніжиночки сестрички
Із моєї рукавички?
/Вибігають дві Сніжиночки./
Принесіть ви для маляток
Подаруночків багато.
Сніжинки вибігають за двері та приносять 
маленький мішечок, Д.М. бере його./
СНІГУРОНЬКА.  /дивиться на мішок/
Але цей мішечок дуже малий?!
Д. М.
Так я ж ще не чаклував!
Я чарівник, ось який
Я веселий, чарівний.
Багато ігор, жартів знаю,
З вами Новий рік стрічаю! 
Рукавиці не знімаю, чаклувати починаю! 
А ти, Снігуронька дивися, що б ніхто, не підглядав, а то нічого не вийде! Готові? Закриваємо всі очі!
/В залі можна погасити світло./
Ти зростай мішок на диво, щоб дарунків всім хватило! 
Стань великим, не порожнім! 
Раз! Два! Три!Розплющте очі! 
/Діти розплющують очі і бачать мішок з дарунками. Якщо хтось
підглядав, можна провести чаклунство ще раз/.

Дід Мороз.
Який я вдячний вам, малята!
Як гарно вмієте ви танцювати!
Які ви дружні всі, талановиті!
Ялинка ваша — краща в світі!
З Новим роком вас вітаю.
Всім даруночки вручаю!

РОЗДАЧА ДАРУНКІВ.
Д. М.
Дорогі друзі! Прийшов час прощатись.
Хай щастить вам, діти, всюди,
Хай ростуть з вас добрі люди,
Хай щастить усім нівроку
В кожен день нового року.
СНІГУРКА.
Зоставайтеся здорові,
Далі нам рушати час,
Через рік обов’язково
В гості прийдемо до вас!
ДІТИ. До побачення!
Фото на память

----------


## Кремень

Новорічні пригоди Дракоші 2012. (За матеріалами форума)

Діти заходять до зали і виконують танок із султанчиками.

Діти От зима , зима весела
В гості знов до нас прийшла!
Ця красуня бiлоснiжна
Новий Рік  нам принесла !

2. Ой, як гарно! Справді диво!
Сніг пухнастий і легкий!
Стало всюди так красиво,
Все здається чарівним!

3. Прочитаємо сьогодні 
Ми для зимоньки вірші.
Заведемо хороводи,
Заспіваємо пісні.

Пісня «Зимонька», муз. В.Лисенка.

Діти сідають на стільчики. 
Заодить Снігурка і співає
Снігуронька:	Я – Снігуронька маленька, я холодна, мов сніжок.
		Дуже здалеку на свято завітала до діток.
		А сніжиночки біленькі  - це подруженьки мої .
		З ними разом я кружляю всій на радість дітворі.
Ведуча:	Дякуємо, Снігуронько, що прийшла до нас на свято. Ми тебе дуже чекали.
		Ось і ялиночка, яка гарна у нас, але чомусь не сяє?

Снігурка:	Гарна тут у вас ялинка, 
		Вся блищить, немов перлинка.
		Щоб засяяла ще більше,
		Скажем разом всі гучніше.
		Раз, два, три – 
		Ти ялиночко, світи!		
(Засвічується ялинка)

1.Здрастуй, люба нам ялинка
Здрастуй, радісна пора
Каблучки цокочуть дзвінко
Веселиться дітвора.

2.Не впізнать ялинку в залі
Не така росла в ліску
Там вітри її гойдали
Запорошену в сніжку

3. Ой, скорiше, подивіться
Як ялиночка іскриться
У вогнях вся кольорових
В намистинках пречудових.

4.Усміхніться, тата й мами
У такий святковий час.
Новий рік іде з піснями,
Щастя він несе до нас!

Хоровод «Ялинка»

Ведуча: А знаєте? Під Новий рік збуваються дива 
І новорічна казочка обійми розкрива.
Сьогодні ми до казочки у гості всі зайдем.
Готові ви, малята? (ТАК!)
Тож зараз і почнем!
Заходить маленький Дракоша

Дракоша: Я веселий і хороший,
Всі зовуть мене Дракоша. 
Дуже- дуже поспішаю.
Рік Дракона наступає.
Як Мороза я знайду, 
Святкувати вже почну.

І вирушив  Дракоша на пошуки  Дідуся Мороза.
Пісня Баби Яги.
Баба Яга:	Чую, чую драконячим духом пахне, а наступний рік – рік Дракона. Тож щастячко перепаде тільки мені.(Потирає руки)
Баба Яга:	Бабусі Ягусі, вилітайте, святкувати починайте.
Танок Бабусь Ягусь.
2. Ой, Дракон? Він хто такий?
Може звір це лісовий?
Я з Драконом не знайома…
Не веди до нас Дракона!

3. Подружко, ти не турбуйся,
З ним до зустрічі готуйся.
Зовсім не страшний  Дракоша!..
Він веселий і хороший!

4. Чула  любить оцей звір
Шоколадки і зефір…
Будем разом ми дружити,
Й хороводи з ним водити?

5. Будем-будем з ним дружить,
Поважати і любить,
Бо усі його чекають.
З нетерпінням виглядають.

Баба Яга: Запрошую вас мої подружки у гості святкувати Новий рік з Дракошею
Ведуча:	Бабуся Ягуся, не забирай нашого Дракошу, адже він символ майбутнього року, краще візьми цукерочку.
Баба Яга зїдає цукерочку.
Баба Яга:	Щось цукерки не смакують,
		Нехай діти затанцюють.
Танок «Пяточка – носочок»

Ведуча: 	Сподобавсь тобі , Бабусю, наш таночок?
Баба Яга:	Сподобавсь, я, навіть трішки подобрішала, але не зовсім.
Хочу. Щоб діти повідгадували загадки, та й я разом з ними. Я таке полюбляю.


Ведуча: 	1.Що за дерево казкове
		Все в прикрасах кольорових?
		У вітальні, мов картинка,
		Красувалася …(Ялинка)

2.Хто в червоному костюмі,
Із мішком на плечах 
Нам цукерочки дарує 
І корисні речі? (Дід Мороз)

		3.В білій сукні закружляла
		Балерина і упала…
		До долоні доторкнулась 
		І на воду обернулась. (Сніжинка)

Діти відгадують загадки, Баба Яга говорить не вірно.

Ведуча:	Ну що, Баба Яга, бачиш як діти вміють відгадувати загадки, а ти щось все не вірно.
Баба Яга:	Ту той що, дійсно трішки призабула за своє довге життя, діти ж молоденькі. Але все одно Дракошу не відпущу, мені він самій потрібен. Та добре, якщо ви вже так хочете.
Ведуча:	Дуже хочемо, адже ми не можемо свято новорічне святкувати без нього
Баба Яга:	Ну добре, пораджусь зі своїми котиками - муркотиками,  вони для мене, як донечки рідненькі.
Танок кошенят
Кошенята:	Ми маленькі кошенята,
		В нас мякі пухнасті  лапи.
		Любим лагідно нявчати,
		Ще й завзято танцювати.

Баба Яга:	Кошенятка мої дорогенькі, відпустимо Дракошу, чи залишимо для себе на Новорічну ніч.

Кошеня:	Хай іде собі Дракоша,
		Бо він добрий і хороший.

Кошенята сідають на свої місця.

Баба Яга:	Добре діточки маленькі,
		Добре мої дорогенькі.
		Я віддам Дракошу вам
		І поплачу десь он там.
		Бо одній так не цікаво 
		Свято ж в вас таке яскраве! (Плаче)
Ведуча:	Діти, давайте Ягусю запросимо на наше Новорічне свято, можливо, вона не буде робити капощів?

Баба Яга:	Ні, не буду, обіцяю.
Ведуча:	Тож запрошуємо тебе на наше свято святкувати разом з нами.


Баба Яга:	Дякую, любі малята, 
		Що взяли мене на свто.
		Я ж не зла, просто самотня.
		У вас друзів ціла сотня.
		Тепер буду я добріша
		З вами мені веселіше.

Я, навіть, стану вам у пригоді і покажу дорогу до Дідуся Мороза, тільки стежку туди зовсім снігом замело, Дракоші  не пройти.

Ведуча:	Нічого, у нас  є вправні сніговики, вони розчистять дорогу.
Танок сніговиків

Сніговики:	1. Ми малі сніговими зліплені із снігу.
		Повно біля нас завжди радості та сміху.

		2.Шапки в нас на голові, носики – морквинки.
		Оченята не блищать, бо з печі вуглинки.

		3. Тишком – нишком уночі сніг метем з дороги,
		Щоб діти з дому ідучи не замочили ноги.

		4. А сьогодні в нас наказ розчистити дорогу,
		Щоб Дракоша вже зустрів Дідуся Мороза.

Ведуча:	Дякуємо вам, сніговички, що розчистили дорогу Дідусю Морозу, тож будемо чекати його у гості.
Давайте , діти, голосно його покличемо:
Діти: Дід Мороз 3р.	
Напевно, потрібне чудо...А ну, ще спробуємо.
Діти: Дід Мороз 3р.
/Знизують плечима- нікого нема/
Баба Яга: Чудо не просто зробити,
Краще його в чарівній каструлі зварити! 
Ведуча : В кастрюлі? Справді: Давайте спробуємо...
Разом: 1,2,3, Кастрюлю і книгу чарівну сюди! 
/ З -за ялинки виносять каструлю з книгою всередині /
Баба Яга: . Ось книга – написано «Чарівна Кулінарія»
Ведуча:: Яка незвичайна книга!
Дракончик Тепер по рецепту з неї зваримо собі найкращого Діда Мороза!
Ведуча: Та хіба таке буває?
Баба Яга.:Буває. Ось у книзі все написано.
Ведуча: Варимо швидше, бо підходить Новий рік , а Дракоша ніяк на може зустріти Дідуся Мороза.
Баба Яга:(читає):Мені потрібні велика кастрюля і 2 відра води…
Дракончик: Ось є у нас відерця під ялинкою!
(Виливає).
Ведуча:	Досить води.Тепер треба вкинути 4 сніжинки.
Он, вони, біля ялинки!
Дракончик: Ось вони.
Снігурка: Беремо рукавиці,шапку,кожух,валянки…(Вкидають)
А для холоду потрібен сніг. Ось ці сніжки під ялинкою для цього згодяться.
Діти,допоможіть повкидати їх.

Гра «Влучи сніжкою в кастрюлю»

Баба Яга: А подарунків від Діда Мороза хочете? Тоді треба вкинути декілька цукерок. (Вкидає цукерки).А тепер саме головне – треба торкнутися чарівною гілочкою і сказати чарівні слова:
«НОВИЙ РІК,НЕ БАРИСЬ, ДІДУСЮ МОРОЗЕ, З’ЯВИСЬ!»
( під музичний супровід з являється ДМ)

Дід Мороз: Любі друзі! Всіх вітаю!
Щастя і добра бажаю!
Бачу в залі тут Дракошу
Отже святкувати прошу. 
Хай годинник дзвінко б̛є – 
Рік Дракона настає. 
(Бій годинника)
Тепер прошу вас, малята.
В хоровод потанцювати.

Хоровод «Праздник новогодний».

Дід Мороз:	Ох і натанцювався ж я з вами, дуже втомився.
Ведуча:	Сідай, відпочинь, а діти тобі розкажуть віршики.
Вірші.
Дід Мороз:	Молодці малята, гарно танцюєте, співаєте, вірші розказуєте. 
Баба Яга:	Діду Морозе, давай з дітьми пограємо в ігри, а то що це за свято без гри.
Дід Мороз:	Давай Ягуся.
Баба Яга:	Моя улюбленя гра «Літання на мітлі». Вона зовсім не складна, я зараз вас нав  
Гра «Літання на мітлі»

Дід Мороз:	А де ж мій мішок? (Шукає) Ти знову, Яга за старе взялась! Зараз заморожу.
Баба Яга:	Та ні, що ти. Зараз поверну.
	(Приносить ступу з подарунками)
Роздають подарунки.
Дід Мороз:	Любі, діти, прощавайте!
		Та мене  не забувайте!

----------


## катя 98

В прозе но идея очень неплохая. На школьников больше сценка :Blush2: 
                                              Санта Клаус та Дід Мороз
Увага! Переконливе прохання всім помовчати і прослуховувати важливе повідомлення! Вранці мною отримана телеграма від самого Діда Морозу. Ось що він пише: «Дорога дітвора! Я приготував вам великий і несподіваний сюрприз! У цей Новий рік я вирішив помінятися місцями зі своїм двоюрідним братом, американцем Санта Клаусом. І сьогодні він приїде до вас, а я відправлюся до Америки замість нього. Будь ласка, будьте з ним ввічливі, піклуйтеся про нього і, дуже прошу, навчите його хоч би декільком російським словам! З любов'ю до вас, ваш Дідусь Мороз».
Вбігають Заєць і Лисиця.
Заєць.
Це правда, що до нас сьогодні Сайту Клаус приїде?
Лисиця.
Щось мені не віриться!
Дятел.
Справжнісінька правда! Зараз самі все побачите!
Звучить відома новорічна пісенька «Jingle Bells» і з'являється Санта Клаус з ельфами.
Санта Клаус.
Хо! Хо! Хо! Хеппі Нью Еа, травень фрэндз!
Заєць і Лисиця (разом).
Що? Що він говорить?
Дятел.
Не можу знати, оскільки іноземним мовам не навчений.
Лисиця.
Ну і що робити? Як зрозуміти, що він говорить?
Дятел.
Давайте покличемо Вчену Сову, вона все знає.
Заєць.
Зви, звичайно! А ми поки танцюватимемо для нашого гостя лісовий танець, щоб йому не було нудно! Правда, хлоп'ята? Допоможете?
Всі діти встають і починають танцювати під будь-яку веселу танцювальну мелодію.
Санта Клаус.
Про, бьютифул! Файн!
З'являється Вчена Сова.
Сова.
Здрастуйте, друзі! Ну, що у вас трапилося? Та ось, гість до нас заморський подарував.
Звідки? З Америки, здається. Э, немає! Це не до мене! Я тільки англійська мова.
Лисиця.
А може, спробуєш? Скажи йому що-небудь!
Сова.
Гм, гаразд. Хау дму ду!
Санта Клаус.
Хеллоу! А эм Санта Клаус!
Сова.
Говорить, що його звуть Санта Клаус!
Заєць.
Та ти що?! І як це ти зрозуміла?
Сова.
Просто англійська і американська мови дуже схожі!
Санта Клаус.
А эм вери глэд ту сі ю! (Показує на ельфів). Вісиз травень фрэндз!
Сова.
Гм, схоже, що він ще в травні сюди приїде!
Лисиця.
А в травні-то він, що тут робити буде? Адже зима-то вже кінчиться!
Сова.
Ду Ю спик раша?
Санта Клаус.
Ноу!
Сова.
Це погано!
Заєць.
А що погано-то?
Сова.
По-російськи він не уміє розмовляти. Треба його навчити. Хлоп'ята, давайте всі разом навчимо Санта Клауса вітатися по-російськи! Нумо, поздоровайтесь з ним голосно-голосно!
Всі діти хором: Здрастуйте!
Санта Клаус.
Здастуйте?
Сова.
Немає! Хлоп'ята, давайте ще разок!
Діти.
Здрастуйте!
Санта Клаус (по складах).
Здрастуйте!
Сова.
Вже краще! А зараз давайте всі разом привітаємо його з Новим роком!
Діти.
З Новим роком!
Санта Клаус.
Йєс! 3 Ноувим роком!
Лисиця.
А у нього непогано виходить!
Сова.
Ще б! Геть у нього які чудові вчителі! Ми його зараз ще і співати по-російськи навчимо! Є у нас в лісі веселий ансамбль. Його учасники співають тільки самі кращі пісні на світі. Увага! Зустрічайте хлоп'ят з ансамблю «Веселі лесовички»!
Вибігають діти. Вони стають навколо ялинки і співають пісню «Сніжинка» з кінофільму «Чародії».
Перший куплет:
Коли в будинок входить рік молодої
А старий йде удалину
Сніжинку крихку заховай в долоню
Бажання загадай.
Дивися з надією в нічну синь
Неміцно долоню стискай.
І все, про що мріялося проси
Загадуй і бажай.
Приспів:
І Новий рік
Що ось-ось настане
Виконає ураз мрію твою
Якщо сніжинка не розтане
У твоїй долоні не розтане
Поки годинник дванадцять б'ють (2 рази).
Другий куплет:
Коли в будинок входить рік молодої
А старий йде геть:
Дано відбутися мрії будь-який —
Така вже це ніч.
Затихне все і замре навколо
Напередодні нових днів.
І обернеться сніжинка раптом:
Жар-птіцей в руці твоїй.
Приспів (співають всі діти разом в «лесовичками»).
Сова.
Поки ви тут співали, мені Санта Клаус дещо на вухо нашептав. Говорить, що він для наший ялиночки якісь подарунки заморські привіз, але не знає, як вони по-російськи називаються. Підкажемо йому, хлоп'ята?
Санта Клаус дістає зі свого мішка різні ялинкові прикраси, а діти голосно хором називають їх: «шишки, повітряна кулька, сніговик, сніжинки, гірлянда» і так далі
Заєць.
А ще ми Санта Клаусові хочемо прочитати наші веселі вірші про зиму! Виходите, малюки!
Вибігають четверо хлоп'ят, одягнених снеговичками.
Перший.
Сьогодні з самого ранку
Всюди випав сніг.
І з'явився серед двору
Весела людина.
Його ліпили ми півдня
Із старанністю, люблячи.
Схожий він чимось на мене
А чимось на тебе!
Другий.
Ось з-під снігу витягували
Каштани, і негайно
Приробили сніговикові
Ми пару карих очей.
З шишки зробили ми ніс.
А прутик — чим не рот?!
Зирк, сніговик вже підріс
І по двору йде.
Третій.
А ми за ним! Кричимо, звемо:
«Постій! Не йди!
Адже тут твій справжній будинок!
Дорога попереду!
Через неї не перейдеш
Ти миттю догодиш
Під самоскид і пропадеш!
Повернися додому, малюк!»
Четвертий.
Але він не слухав нас, на жаль
Він просто втік.
Не повернув до нас голови
Неначе нас не знав.
Знайти його ми просимо вас!
Прикмета така проста:
Каштанів пари замість очей
І прутик замість рота!
Санта Клаус ляскає в долоні і радісно кричить «Хо! Хо! Хо!». Звучить пісня «Три білі коні з кінофільму «Чародії» і з'являється Дід Мороз.
Дід Мороз.
Всіх вітаю? Як поживаєте? Чи весело вам?
Санта Клаус.
Про, здрастуйте!
Дід Мороз.
Ого-го-го! Вухам своїм не вірю! Невже ж мій двоюрідний братик навчився говорити по-російськи?
Санта Клаус.
Так!
Дід Мороз.
Це тебе мої хлоп'ята навчили?
Санта Клаус.
Так!
Дід Мороз.
А що ще ти умієш говорити окрім «та і «здрастуйте»?
Санта Клаус.
Сніжинка, сніговик, З Новим роком!
Дід Мороз.
Здорово! Легіні, хлоп'ята! А я теж дечому в Америці навчився! Улюблену пісеньку Санти ви учив. Хочете, спаяю?
Дід Мороз співає пісню на мотив «Jingle Bells»:
Веселий Новий рік
Вже сюди йде!
І дзвоновий дзвін
Звучить з усіх боків!
Хай встане в хоровод
Весь наш лісовий народ.
Біжіть все сюди
Ми раді вам завжди!
Приспів:
Раз, крок
Два, крок
Не нудьгуй, дружок!
Стрибни, раз
Стрибни, два
Довкруги голова!
Поклади на плече
Руку, милий друг!
У хоровод наш вступай!
Веселися! Давай!
Дід Мороз.
І хай сьогоднішнє наше свято підійшло до кінця, все одно ми надовго запам'ятаємо його! А ти, Санта Клаус, відвези до Америки привіт своїм дітям від наших хлоп'ят!
Санта Клаус.
О’кей! Гуд бай, чилдренс! До побачення!!!
Всі учасники проводжають Санта Клауса, махають йому на прощання руками, а друзі Діда Морозу: Дятел, Сова, Заєць і Лисиця роздають всім подарунки.

----------


## катя 98

Огромное спасибо Вале Музе за стихи которые я использовала  
Новий рік середня група 
Діти з дзвониками (музика джангл бенз)на ручках заходять та танцюють

Ведуча. З Новорічним гарним святом
Вас вітаємо, малята.
Ми бажаємо вам щиро 
Дружби, радості і миру.
Щоб здоровими росли
І щасливими були.

Діти: 1.Ось і зимонька настала,
Білий килим скрізь послала.
Дітвора по двору біга,
Випало багато снігу.

2.Здрастуй, зимонька прекрасна!
Білолиця, світла, ясна!
Всі тебе вітають,
Щиро прославляють.

3. Ну-мо всі співати дзвінко,
Ти сніжок мети з гори,
Хай горить у нас ялинка
Для всієї дітвори.

Ведуча. Давайте пісню весело всі разом заспіваємо
             І зимоньку чарівну ми радо  привітаємо.

                 Пісня « Зима!»

6. Ялинка сяє від прикрас,
А зал горить вогнями.
Всіх друзів кличемо до нас,
Стрічати свято з нами.

7.Подивіться на красуню
В неї одяг не простий:
Зверху до низу по гілках
Ллється дощик золотий!

8 . Як усе навкруг сіяє —
Радий ти і радий я.
Круг ялинки ми підем,
Хоровод свій заведем.

 Хоровод: «Біленько у дворі»

               (Виходять Маша та Ведмідь).
Маша: Я-Маша з мультика а це-мій друг Ведмідь
Я сподіваюся, що всі ви нас впізнали
І оплесками радо привітали.


Ведмідь: Гей,Маша,ялиночки  гарні в  лісі зросли.
Я б так хотів, щоб вони на свято у садок прийшли,
От тільки ніжок ялинки не мають,
Як же вони  в гостях побувають?(чухає потилицю)

Маша: На святі новорічнім, до речі,
Трапляються фантастичні речі.
Ялинки можуть оживати
І для діток танцювати...
Чари-бари, оживайте,
Перед нами виступайте... (відходять до ялиночки та там танцюють)

                          Танок Ялинок.

Ведуча: Нине свято Новорічне, але свято це – незвичне.
              Всі казки разом збираються -круг ялинки зустрічаються.
              Сьогодні ми до казочки у гості всі зайдем.
Готові всі, малята? (ТАК!)
Тож зараз і почнем!

Программа мультізірок

    Для Діда Мороза

Діти: 12.Сильні вдарили морози,
Сніг лежить вже на порозі.
До нас лине Новий рік,
Погулять би як той рік!

13.Рік Дракона наступає
Він добра лиш нам бажає.
Зичить щастя нам на вік,
І здоров’я в Новий рік!

14.А щоб рік був нам привітний
Зробимо назустріч крок
Потанцюємо для тебе,діду,
веселий ми танок
«Дракончик-рок»!

Танок «Дракончик-рок»

Новий рік з мультізірками старша група
(Під музику  заходять діти,танцюють і стають півколом)
Ведуча. З Новим роком всіх вітаєм,
І дорослих і малих
Щастя, злагоди бажаєм,
Днів погожих та ясних!
  Діти: 1.Привіт Новорічний Вам, гості хороші 
Прийшли ми до вас, по зимовій пороші 
Аби на обличчях усмішки цвіли!
Низенький уклін! 
Всі: Здоровенькі були!!

2.Хай радісний сміх не змовка в кожній хаті,
Будьте щасливі, будьте багаті 
Хай щедро заставляться ваші столи 
Низенький уклін!
Всі: Здоровенькі були!

3.Добрим всім людям бажаємо щиро
Здоров’я і щастя, сонця і миру 
Щоб в доброму гуморі завжди були 
Низенький уклін! 
Всі Здоровенькі були! 

4.Здрастуй, зимонька прекрасна!
Білолиця, світла, ясна!
Всі тебе вітають,
Щиро прославляють.
        Ведуча. Давайте пісню заспіваєм і зимоньку  привітаєм.

        Пісня «Зимонька»
5.Ой, струнка ялинка в нас,
Скільки сяє тут прикрас.
Ми зібралися юрбою –
Разом з піснею новою.
Рік Новий зустріти час.
6.Ялинка, ялинка який аромат!
Казковий, чарівний в ялинки наряд.
Ялиночка гілкою тихо махне-
І Дід Мороз в гості відразу ж прийде!
7.Як усе навкруг сіяє —
Радий ти і радий я.
Круг ялинки ми підем,
Хоровод свій заведем.            
                  Хоровод:»Новорічний хоровод»
8.Ялинка гарно так вдяглася,
Грають барвами прикраси.
Тут янголята іграшки-просто диво
Таки гарні та красиві!
9.В день новорічного дива вони оживуть
І з добром до малечі прийдуть:
Сум розвіють, і щастя посіють,
Про зустріч із ними усі уже мріють!
10.Хай білі янголята в  новорічну ніч
Відгоняють всі сльозинки 
Від дитячих довгих вій.
Чари-бари, оживайте,
До малечі поспішайте!         (виходять до ялинки янголи-дівчатка)

1 янгол. Я ваш янгол,я хранитель.
Від усіх я бід спаситель.
Із небес моя дорога-
Аж від зір до царства Бога.
2 янгол. Білий сніг блищить,
Тиша в лісі стоїть.
У морозний день зими
Танцюватимемо ми.          
               Танок Янголят

13.Сильні вдарили морози,
Сніг лежить вже на порозі.
До нас лине Новий рік,
Погулять би як той рік!
14.Рік Дракона наступає
Він добра лиш нам бажає.
Зичить щастя нам на вік,
І здоров’я в Новий рік!
15.А щоб рік був нам привітний
Зробимо назустріч крок
Потанцюємо веселий ми танок
«Дракончик-рок»!
                               Танок «Дракончик-рок»
Ведуча: Нине свято Новорічне, але свято це – незвичне.
              Всі казки разом збираються -круг ялинки зустрічаються.
              Сьогодні ми до казочки у гості всі зайдем.
Готові всі, малята? (ТАК!)
Тож зараз і почнем!
              Програма «Мультізірок»
    Для Діда Мороза
Ведуча: Дідусю наші малята про тебе дуже піклуються. Чи тебе не жарко у нас? Поки ти відпочиваєш -наші малята для тебе приготували сюрприз!
             В приміщенні садочка тепло, малята,
	      Щоб Дідусь Мороз не почав розтавати,
	Снігове покривало нумо стелити,
	Дідусеві Морозові щоб догодити.     
«СНІГОВЕ ПОКРИВАЛО»

----------

нонна (16.11.2018)

----------


## Наташа53

Виставляю сценарій новорічного ранку.Буду рада,якщо комусь стане в нагоді.
    КАРНАВАЛ  СНІГУРОНЬКИ                                                   1
Зал святково прикрашений; в кутку хатка Б.Яги завалена хмизом(гілками ).
Діти забігають до зали з султанчиками  і  халалупами  в руках,  шикуються 
перед ялинкою.

                    МУЗИЧНА КОМПОЗИЦІЯ » З Новим Роком!»( стають на півколо )
Ведуча: Знов прийшло до нас, малята,
               Новорічне славне свято.
               Гарно так ялинка сяє ,
               З Новим роком нас вітає.

1 дит.-    Ялинка сяє від прикрас
               І зал горить вогнями.
               Всіх,друзів просимо до нас
               Стрічаєм свято з нами.
2 дит -    Під пахучими гілками
               Жарти ,  загадки і сміх.
               Дід Мороз прийде на свято 
               Розважати малюків.
3 дит.-    Сніжок летить і стелиться
               Під ніжками у нас.
               Тож пісеньку веселую
               Співаємо для вас .

                  ПІСНЯ    « КАРНАВАЛ «
    (  Сідають всі діти. Султанчики і халалупи під стільчики Виходять 2 –е дітей)

4дит- Новий рік! Новий рік!
           Вже ступає на поріг.
           Бути танцям круг ялинки,
           Бути пісні,бути  грі!
5дит-  Новий  рік!Новий  рік! 
           Ти з яких прийшов доріг ?
            Розкажи нам,що ти бачив,
            Що у пам яті зберіг!
Під  музику  заходить  «НовийРік»( дитина )
Н.Рік – Я – веселий Новий рік!
             З дальних я прийшов доріг,
             А  тепер в гостях у вас .                                                                                                   В гарний день і добрий час.                                                                             
             Я вітаю з Новим роком 
             І дорослих, і малих .
             А  тепер  скоріше  в  коло ,
             Щоб лунав веселий сміх ,                                                                                       2
             Хай  веселая  ялинка  розважає  дітлахів  . 

            ХОРОВОД « КАЗКОВИЙ ХОРОВОД »

(  ; діти  сідають; зарядити сні-ку,Сніжинок-2шт.,Ч.Ш.і Вовка,Мальвіну- Буратіно, Ведмідь – Маша, КітБазіліо-ЛисицяАліса )    Музика-фон
Ведуча: Діти!Знов  ялинонька в садок наш завітала
              І цікаву казочку нам подарувала.
              Ми красуню-гостю радо зустрічаєм
              І чарівну казочку разом розіграєм .
Звучить музика-заставка і виходить Снігуронька. 
 ( підбігають Сніжинки, виносять велику рахівницю )
Сні-ка:   Всіх своїх найкращих друзів
               Запросила я на бал.!
               Біля  нашої  ялинки 
               Ми влаштуєм карнавал!
               Ну-мо, подружки – сніжинки,
               Дайте відповідь мені : 
               А з казок усіх героїв
               Запросили ви чи ні? 
Снігуронька відкладає » кісточки » на рахівниці,слухаючи Сніжинок.
Сніжинки :- Білосніжку і Мальвіну,
                      І П єро, і Буратіно,
                      ПанаКоцького й Вовка,
                      І Ведмедя й Колобка,
                      ЦаряЛева, трьох Братів,
                      Тридцять трьох богатирів  
                      Патрикіївну лукаву.
                      Ледве – ледве відшукали.
                      Всіх на свято запросили !
Сні-ка:         -Бачу,ви нікого незабули,
                      А Мороза запросили?

Сніжинка:   Дід Мороз? Він буде з нами !                                                                                                   ( дзвенить дзвоник ,чути тупотіння.сміх)
Снігуронька:   Хтось сміється, хтось тупоче
                          Завітати в гості хоче.
Звучить музика з к-му « Червона Шапочка «,з-за ялинки , з різних сторін з являються 
ВОВК і Ч.Ш з подарунками в руках. Мальвина і Буратіно, Лиса Аліса і Кіт Базіліо,     3
Ведмідь і Маша.
Ч.Ш. – З Новим роком, Снігуронька! 
МАЛЬВІНА-БУРАТІНО : З Новим роком гості і  Сніжинки!
КІТ –ЛИСИЦЯ : -  З Новим роком всі,всі,всі!
Сні-ка- З Новим роком всіх вітаю! За подарунки спасибі. Положіть під ялинку і 
              запрошую на свято.               
              У нас тут бал ,тож запрошую всіх у танок.

                     ТАНОК « ТАНГО « ( всі казкові герої )  Сідають.

До зали «  вилітають « СОРОКА  та  ВОРОН.  Танцюють.
Сорока  -     Скре-ке-ке! Скре-ке-ке!
                     Друзі ! Ой, сюди, сюди !
                     Виручайте із біди!
Ворон    -     Під ялинками старими 	
                     Подарунки стерегли ми.
                     Раптом чуєм – мовби тупіт,
                     А ж то   Баба – Яга в ступі.
Ворон    -    І кричала, що є сили :
                    Чом на бал не запросила.
Сорока    -   Нас мітлою розігнала,
                     А дарунки всі забрала.
Ведуча :  -   Що ж тепер робити ? Як дарунки повернути ?
Ведмідь  -   Хай звірята в ліс ідуть
                    І дарунки   відберуть.
ВОВК, ВЕДМІДЬ. ЛИСИЦЯ, КІТ  вирушають до лісу. МУЗИКА.Підходять до хатинки
Баби – Яги.
ВОВК:    -     А ну, виходь, Баба- Яга
КІТ                Костяна  нога!
ВЕДМДЬ:-   Як не хочеш розмовляти,
ЛИСИЦЯ     Будем  силу приміняти !

БАБА-Яга – Ви на бал не запросили,
                      Ви мене зганьбили.
                      Відплачу за це я вам – 
                      Подарунків не віддам.
( Б.-Яга «регоче», грюкає,тупоче )
Сні-ка      -   Що ж .напевно, час назрів
                     Кликати богатирів.
                     ( вклоняється Богатирям )
                     Поможіть, прошу вас щиро,
                     Бо Яга не хоче миром.
БОГАТИР 1. Будем    сміло йти до бою
                       Із чаклункою Ягою.
                   2.Щоб дарунки відібрати
                      І гостей пошанувати.
Під музику виконують рухи з мечами, гирями .
                         ТАНОК  БОГАТИРІВ.
               (Ідуть до хати  Баби – Яги )
                  3. Ну, виходь, Баба Яга,
                      Кістяна нога.!
БАБА-ЯГА- Забирайтесь звідси тихо,                                                                         4
                      А то всім вам буде лихо!
                     У-У-У!  ( з хати йде дим )
( БОГАТИРІ кашляють , чихають , відступають , сідають. )                                         
Сні-ка  =   Силою нам тут не взяти- 
                   Треба чемно попрохати.
                    Попелюшку попрошу
                    Цій зарадити біді.
Ведуча -     А ось і вона сама .
                    Ти  нам допоможи
                    Ввічливо Бабу Ягу  до танцю запроси
Попелюшка: Допоможу,тільки подружок своїх
                       З собою запрошу.( йдуть до хати Б.Я.)
                    Ти Бабусенько, ти Ягусенько,
                    Ти послухай нас, дорогусенько

Мальвіна-   Просим тебе на веселий бал
                     Новорічний карнавал.

( Б.Я виходить,жеманиться) Ну.добре,добре; танці  дуже
                     Я люблю, затанцюю залюбки!
                           ХОРОВОД-ТАНЕЦЬ  З БАБОЮ  ЯГОЮ
( Діти сідають,а Попелюшка, Мальвина,Ч.Ш залишаються)                      
 Попе-ка -   Ти Снігурку не вини,
                     Подарунки нам поверни.

( Б.Я замахується на дітей мітлою )
Б.Яга       -   Забирайтесь звідси тихо,
                     А то всім вам буде лихо!
( дівчата « тікають» на місця . Б.Я в хату)
Ведуча     -  Як нам бути? Як подарунки повернути?
                     Тут ,напевне, без Зими
                     Не обійдемось ми.
                     Тож красуню  погукаймо – 
                     Гарну пісню заспіваймо!
               ПІСНЯ « ЗИМОНЬКО - ЗИМА»
( заходить Зима 
ЗИМА:     -  Я почула вашу пісню,
                     І завітала на ваше свято.
                     Що за лихо вас спіткало
                     В цей святковий час?
Ведуча    -   В нас Яга подарунки вкрала
                     І в хатинці заховала.
                          Всіх нас лає  і лякає,                                                                             
                          А подарунків не вертає.
ЗИМА          -   Безсоромниця і злюка – 
                          Вкрала, а на вас ще й грюка!
( стукає тричи  чарівною паличкою по хатинці, Б.Я. – виглядає’ )
                           Що , Бабуся , розходилась ?
                           До крадіжки докотилась ?
                           Не роздумуй , не гадай –
                           Подарунки нам віддай! –
                           Не повернеш – все я зможу :
                           І в хатинці заморожу, 
                           Льодом обкладу,
                           Та ще й снігом замету!   ( сипе сніг )                                               5
( світло гасне , сніжинки і Снігуронька,Зима готуються до таночка)

                                         ТАНОК « МЕТЕЛИЦЯ «
          Б.Я. ( труситься від холоду, гріє руки )
                                      Ой, не треба! Я здаюсь !!
                                      Не морозь ! Я помирюсь 
                                      Ти, Снігуронько, мене не лай,
                                      Подарунки забирай.                    ( виносить з хати подарунки )
                                      Полечу я до Кащея й Бармалея
                                      І як торік , стріну з ними рік Новий!
        ( зі свистом « вилітає» з зали)
         ЗИМА         -        А ви ,друзі, не сумуйте –
                                      І співайте,і танцюйте. 
                                      Бо мені пора прощатись
                                      І на Північ повертатись.
                                      Дід Мороз ось-ось прийде,
                                      Ваше свято поведе. Прощавайте!   ( йде за ялинку )
        Ведуча       -     На цьому казка кінчається.
                                  Та свято тільки починається.
                                  Дідуся Мороза   треба нам позвати
                                  І зустрічати Новорічне свято !
                                  Всі разом покличемо його:
         ВСІ : Дід Мороз! Іди до нас !   ( 3 рази )
         Дід Мороз  -    Чую! Чую!                           ( під музику заходить )
                                   З Новим роком всіх вітаю
                                    І дорослих, і малих.
                                    Хай приносить кожен  день
                                    Стільки радості й пісень.
                                    Скільки в небі зірочок,
                                    І в ялинки гілочок .
                                    Тож запрошую усіх –
                                    В хоровод мерщій вставайте
                                    Разом пісню починайте.
                            ХОРОВОД  З  ДІДОМ   МОРОЗОМ-
        Дід Мороз -  На ялинку подивіться,
                              Чом вона ще не горить?
                              А ну скажем разом,дружно-
                              1-2-3- ти ялиночко ,гори!
( вогники  на ялинці )
                              Ми всі гарно танцювали
                              І пісні співали,
                              А тепер вже час пограти,
                              Вашу спритність показати.     
                            ГРА  -  АТРАКЦИОН  ( клюшки, шайби х 2 )
                            ГРА « ЗБЕРИ  СНІГОВИКА «
                     ГРА З БАТЬКАМИ»ПРИЛАШТУЙ Д.М НІС»
Д.М.         -  Ох,стомився я , дітвора!
                     Відпочити мені пора!
Ведуча:  -       Відпочинь Д.М.! Наші   діти для тебе                                                   6                                                 
                       сюрприз приготували.

                  ВІРШИКИ 
Д.М.       -        Дякую ,любі діти ,ви мене своїм сюрпризом під-
                         бадьорили і я готовий веселитись з вами.


                     ПІСНЯ-ХОРОВОД «ХТО ПРИХОДИТЬ В НОВИЙ РІК «
Д.М  -                Що ж ,тепер йти пора,
                           До побачення, дітвора!
                           Щось дуже мені тут жарко.
Ведуча: -           Д.Мороз,а де ж подарки?                                                                        6
Д.Мороз-          Хіба їх я не дарив?
                           Де ж вони? Щось я забув!
Сні-ка    -          Ну і ну! Ось так раз!
Ведуча   -         Що ж робити нам  в цей час?
                          Без подарунків нам неможна.
Д.Мороз -         Будем ,друзі,  чаклувати!
                           Допоможете мені?
(Діти погоджуються. Д.М.зве їх до себе,просить стати обличчям до ялинки.
В залі гасне світло, залишаються вогники тільки на ялинці.)
Д.Мороз -         Помахаєм на ялинку, зелену красунечку!
                          А зараз всім чуть-чуть
                          Треба на ялинку подуть…
                          Ручками поплескаєм ,ніжками потупаєм.
Поки діти  чаклують  разом  з  Д.М.дорослі розкладують на стільчиках подарки.
 Д.МОРОЗ-       А зараз всі посмі хніться,
                          Скоріше  огляніться!( в залі загорається світло)   
                           Ждуть подарунки вас ,малята ,
                           І  дівчата,  і хлоп ята .
                           Всі отримали подарунки ?
                           Нікого не забули?   
                    У Новорічної ялинки співала дітвора!
                    Та прощаться з вами нам пришла пора
                    До побачення ,діти ,веселих вам потіх!
                    До побачення мами, татусі….
                    З Новим роком усіх  !
Д.М. виходить. 
Ведуча-      До нас на свято через рік 
                    Д.М. знову  поспішить.
                    А зараз пришла  пора 
                   Розходитись,дітвора.До побачення!!!

----------


## ларисаша

Низкий поклон девочкам с их интересными идеями к Новому году, благодаря вашим идеям и у меня сложился вот такой интересный сценарий( с миру по ниточке) в старшей группе.
    У  ПОШУКАХ НОВОРІЧНОЇ   КАЗКИ
6-А група
2001-2012 н.р.

Під звуки музики до музичної зали  виходить  Ведуча.

Ведуча: Добрий день, вам, добрі люди, щастя вам у хату, 
              Хай добробут в сім’ях буде і тепла багато!
              А здоров’я і любові повну-повну чашу,
              Хай прилинуть дні чудові у родину вашу!
              Добігає рік до краю, кілька днів лишилось, 
              Хай здійсниться, ми бажаєм, все, що не здійснилось!
              Підросли наші малята  і на рік вже старші,
              Наші хлопчики й дівчата з кожним днем все кращі! 

Завіса відкривається, під музику до залу забігають діти, виконують перешикування, стають півколом.

1.	Новий рік, Новий рік
Йде,мов добрий чарівник!
На річках – скляні мости,
В білих шапках всі хати.

2.	І  ялинка в добрий час
      Завітала знов до нас.
      Сяє вогниками зал,
      В нас сьогодні – карнавал!

3.	Грай, ялинонько, вогнями,
 Сяйте, кульки в промінцях!
Веселитись добре з нами,
Буде щастя у серцях!

4.	Як поглянем на ялинку – 
Замилуємось хвилинку,
Ліхтарі засяють вмить,
Дружна пісня задзвенить!

Пісня «Під Новий рік» (сл. В. Шуміліна, муз. Є. Зарицької)


1.	Рік Новий вже так близенько
            Кілька днів всього пройде,
            Він постукає тихенько
            І в життя до нас прийде.

2.	Принесе нам щось новеньке
           Комусь здійснення надій.
           Щастя прийде в дім гладенько
           І додасть рожевих мрій.

3.	Підростуть на рік всі діти
            Постаріють дідусі,
           Та сміятися й радіти.
           Будуть в Новий рік усі.

4.	 Сьогодні в Новорічне свято
            Сяй ялинонька ясніш.
            В хоровод усі ставайте
            Грай, музико, веселіш!

Хоровод «Новорічний»
(сідають на місця)
Ведуча:  Нині свято новорічне,
               Свято гарне та незвичне
               Можуть трапитись,  до речі,
               Зовсім незвичайні речі…
                                                             Заходять дві  мами:

•	Привіт, подружка! Як Вам ця зима?
Я тут собі задумалась сама:
Мороза-Діда не було й нема –
Навіщо ж його кликати дарма?
Запросимо – прийде якийсь дідок,
А ми ж то знаєм, що нема казок!

•	Приблизно так подумала і я.
І думка зцього приводу моя:
Замовить треба через інтернет
Для всіх дітей даруночки в момент.
Нехай радіє дітвора кирпатоноса,
А рік Новий пройде і без Мороза.


Мами, продовжуючи бесіду, йдуть із зали.
Під музику виходять Ведуча та 2 дітей:


Ведуча: Зачекайте, любі діти!
Не виходить нам радіти .
Захотіли наші мами,
Не порадившись із нами.
Щоб нам свято обійшлося
Без Снігурки, без Мороза.
Що за свято для дитинки, 
Без казок і без ялинки?


1.	А давайте тишком-нишком утечемо
      І самі Мороза-Діда ми знайдемо.
      Разом з ним влаштуємо ми свято, 
     А дорослі і не будуть знати.

2.	Ми у лісі знайдемо стежинку,
      Виберем гарнесеньку ялинку
      І запросимо гостей на свято,
      Хай повірить той, хто не вірить в казку.
Пісня «Карнавал» муз. Ю.Шевченка


 Ведуча. Ой, насипала снігу зима –
Ні стежок, ні доріжок нема.
Гляньте – дим он угору пливе.
Може, хтось в цьому лісі живе?


До зали забігає Хатка на курячих Ніжках.
Ведуча читає надпис на Хатці: «Потомственна знахарка Баба Яга: зніму вроки, розпитаю, підкажу,поворожу».
Ведуча.  Серед лісу Хатка стомлена стоїть. Скільки ж років тобі, Хатко?

Хатка: Та вже сто  століть! Прилетить  хазяйка на мітлі простій,
              І мені  накаже: « Не стогни, а стій!»
              І стояти буду я у цім дворі, 
             Доки буде треба казки дітворі.

Ведуча:  А хочеш, Хатко, ми тебе розважимо?
                Ну ж бо, хлопці та дівчата, всі виходьте танцювати!
Ми гостей усі здивуємо  і танок веселий затанцюємо!
Хореографічна композиція
До зали на мітлі влітає Баба Яга:
Баба Яга :Що ж це сталося, хочу я знати,
                 Що посміли мене турбувати?!
                 Я сижу собі дома – варю щось,печу.
                 Якщо треба кудись – на мітлі полечу.
                 Ану геть звідси!

Ведуча: Та не сердься ти, Бабусю, на діток!
                Бачиш, як вони промерзли до кісток.
                Каже нам прогноз погоди: буде сніг,
                Та такий, що знов засипле все і всіх.
                Отож ліпше  ти їм танок затанцюй
                І своїм танцем наших гостей здивуй!

Баба Яга.   А зі мною прибули  мої  подружки -  сніжинки–завіхринки. 
                  А танцюють як умопомрачітєльно, звеселять кого схочеш.

Ведуча. А де  ж вони?
Б.Я.  Зараз будуть, айн – момент. (дістає мобілку), аллоу – хеллоу, чекаю на підмогу, зараз 
          висилаю транспорт.
          Моя хатинонька, моя пер’їнонька, а ну метеликом мотнись, моїх  сніжинок  піджени.

Хатинка із скрипом виходить із зали.
Під музику вбігають Бабки Йожки.
Танець Баби Яги та Бабок Йожек.

Баба Яга:   А чого ви по лісу блукаєте
                   Чи пригод небезпечних шукаєте?
                   А може хочете, малята,
                   З бабунею у гру пограти!?
                                                              Гра «Хвіст Баби Яги».
Ведуча:  Підкажи нам, бабусю, хоч ти,
Як нам Діда Мороза і Снігуроньку знайти.
Бо вже скільки по лісу пройшли,
А живої душі не знайшли.

Баба Яга .(дістає та розкладає різні карти: світу, україни…., гральні. Не може розібратись). 
              А у вас тут хтось розуміється на картах?

Ведуча:  Запросили ми на свято гостей багато….
                 А це що за гості такі загадкові,
                 Намисто і хустки на них кольорові…
                 Це циганки-гадалки, принесли добрих вістей
                 І хочуть при всіх здивувати гостей.

Ведуча: Ой, циганочки чарівні, погадайте куди йти нам.

Циганки: 1.  Я – циганка, я – ворожка! Позолотіть ручку.
Я скажу вам щиру правду –
Бачу вашу долю гарну.
Вам  примножаться роки.
Тільки радість буде з вами, 
А біда піде лісами, 
Вам ніколи не хворіти
І в достатку вік прожити.

2. А щоб ви нас запам'ятали на святі
 Хочемо для вас ми затанцювати.
 Гей, ромали, уставайте і танок наш починайте!
«Циганський танок»

3.	(крутить тарілочку з яблучком) Котись, котись, яблучко, по тарілочці,
                      Нехай будуть грошики у скарбничці.
                      Ой, котилось яблучко по тарілочці,
                      Показало Дідуся Мороза у лісі.

Хатка:  Дітям стежку покажу я через ліс,
             Захищатиму, хоч хто б до них не поліз.

Баба Яга: Добре ,хатко, з дітьми йди. Та не барись
                   І швидесенько до мене повернись!
Баба Яга залишає залу, за нею слідом виходить Хатка за ялинку, ховається.

Діти:   Довгий шлях попереду чекає, 
            Але це нас зовсім не лякає.
            Доки йдемо лісовою ми стежинкою,
            Можна вибрати для свята і ялинку нам.
            А вони такі розкішні –
           Запашні, густі та пишні.

Ялинка:    Зелені ми ялиночки, у новорічний час
                  Всі будемо кружляти і звеселяти вас.
«Танець Ялинок»
Ведуча: Хоч ялинок тут, що й ну,
Треба вибрати одну!(обходить розглядає дівчат-ялинок)
І не вирішу нізащо,  Яка буде з них найкраща.
Хоч ялинок тут багато,
Візьмемо ось цю на свято.(обирає ялинку в залі)

Ведуча: (звертає увагу на хатку за ялинкою) Ой, а хто це тут за ялинкою?
Хатка стоїть під ялинкою, відходить, а за нею сидить на лавці Дід Мороз.
«Пісня Діда Мороза».
(на  закінчення сідає на лаву засмучений, в руках тримає мобільний телефон)

Д.М.  Я – Мороз Червоний ніс,  подарунки людям ніс,
           Не лякав мене ні ліс, ані сніг глибокий.
           Від Яги у МТС  я отримав SMS,
            Що мене немає.  Тиск піднявся до небес,
            Що робить, не знаю.
            Я весь неначе уві сні –
            Як же далі жить мені?!
Ведуча:  Не засмучуйся, дідусю, діти тебе втішать і розважать.

Пісня «Дід Мороз», Ю.Михайленко.
Дід Мороз:  От так диво, от так діти!
                        Змусили мене радіти!
                        Як це ви сюди дійшли?
                        Як же ви мене знайшли?

Діти.  1.  Віра в казку приведе!
                Хто повірить – той знайде.
                Бо не свято для дитинки
               Без Мороза, без Ялинки.

         2. На ялинку подивіться  у якій вона красі,
             Скільки радості принесла вона нашій дітворі.
             Тільки, скажіть чому угорі досі не світяться ще ліхтарі?!

Дід Мороз: Скажемо разом, щоб згоди дійти: Наша ялинко, вогні засвіти!!!

Всі:       Наша ялинко, вогні засвіти!!!
Запалюються вогні ялинки. 
Дід Мороз: Ой ти біла моя борода, ой ти сива,пуста голова! Забув…
                       Я ж приніс вам сніжки, щоб погратись трішки!
Ведуча. А ось ми зараз перевіримо, чи зможеш ти,Дідусю, зловити у відерце сніжки, які будуть 
            кидати діти.  Будеш, Дідусю, воротарем! А ще одним воротарем буде…  Баба Яга! Мені 
           потрібні дві команди. Діти, вам слід якнайвлучніше цілити і потрапити сніжкою прямо у 
          відерце свого воротаря!
Гра «Спіймай сніжок» 
Дід Мороз: Ну й повеселили мене малюки! Ох і настрибався! Потішили старого, дякую вам. 

Ведуча:     Ми танцюєм , ми співаєм , Новий рік ми зустрічаєм!
                    А Снігурка твоя, дідусю, де? Чом вона до нас не йде?
Всі кличуть Снігурочку.
«Пісня Снігурочки», М.Красєва

Снігурочка:  Добрий день, мої хороші
                         Йшла я лісом крізь пороші,
                         Через гори і долини 
                         Поспішала на гостини.
                         Я дуже довго-довго йшла і поки вас шукала
                         У темному лісі уночі заблукала.
                         Й , мабуть, зазнала б я біди
                         Коли б олов'яні вояченьки мене б сюди не привели…
                         (оглядається)                 Тільки де вони поділися?
Ведуча:    Тихо – тихо, ось послухайте…
                   Насторожіть тихенько вуха:
                   Хтось на барабанах грає
                   і на свято поспішає.
На середину виходять гусари.
Олов'яні солдатики:     
1.	З Новим роком всіх вітаєм! 
                  Щастя, радості бажаєм!

2.	 Хай буде рік новий багатим
                   Хай радість прийде в ваші хати!
Танец гусарів.

З'являються мами:
1.	Справжнє  диво, справжня казка,
            Справжній Дід Мороз – не маска!
2.	Отаке і не насниться!
            Значить казка – не дурниця!
             І слова ці золоті:
            Треба казки у житті!!!
Пісня «В чудеса не вірять діти»
Дід Мороз: Дякую, мами і діточки, за те, що у казку й досі вірите.
                     З казкою живеться веселіше, чи не так?  
                    Вірте у дива, загадуйте бажання, і вони неодмінно збуватимуться!
                   Я, Дід Мороз, вам це гарантую.

                   А тепер  настала і моя черга порадувати вас. (Показує посох.) 


Посох маю незвичайний, 
Прекрасна таємниця в ньому є.
 Він всі дитячі побажання
 безпомилково впізнає. 
Як чарівні мої слова
Тут пролунають дзвінко й лунко,
То перетворить посох цей мішок
На  скриню, повну подарунків!
(чаклує)  Чари, чари чарівні, 
Подаруночки смачні! 


Дід Мороз бере мішок, але в ньому тільки фантики від цукерок та лахміття.
Д.М.  Що це? А де ж мої подарунки? Хто ж їх забрав?
Діти.  Баба Яга!
Д.М.  А де ж вона?
Діти   За ялинку сховалася.

Дід Мороз йде ялинку, виводить Бабу Ягу, вона впирається, не хоче йти, але тягне за собою мішок з подарунками.
Д.М.  Не хвилюйтеся, зараз ми всі разом з цією  злодійкою  впораємось.
Снігурка.  А як же?
Д.М.  У мене є план. Діти, чи ви вмієте марширувати? Покажіть.
- А ви, мами, вмієте гудіти, як літаки? Покажіть.
- А ви, батьки, умієте ричати, як тигри і леви? Покажіть.
- А тепер чекайте мого сигналу.


(бере рупор) Увага! Увага!  Баба Яга, ти оточена!
-	До лісу наближаються загони.(Діти тупочуть)
-	У повітря піднялися наші літаки(Мами гудять)
-	А крізь натри продираються дикі звіри(Батьки ричать).

Баба Яга перелякано озирається, кидає мішок і тікає геть.
Д.М.  Ось як, малята, у казках буває,
           Добро в казках завжди перемагає.
           З Новим роком вас вітаємо 
            І подарунки вам вручаємо.
Роздача подарунків.
Д.М.  Прийміть на прощання наші кращі побажання,
           Хай вам сонечко сміється і наука хай дається,
           Не привчайтесь у роботі відкладати все на потім .
           Хай щастить вам всюди, 
           Хай ростуть з вас гарні люди!
Дід Мороз і Снігурка виходять з муз. зали.
Свято закінчено.

----------


## Зимний Дождь

Хочу поделиться сценарием Новогоднего праздника в старшей группе. Стихи брала в журналах и в интеренете. Идея очень старая.  Я этот утренник ставила несколько раз в разных вариациях. Когда у нас был новый год во Франции мы прошлись по сказкам Шарля Перро. Ну и музыка каждый раз новая. Хорошо еще что он, так сказать, блочный - любую сказку можно заменить и переделать по своему

НОВОРІЧНА КАЗКА
Старша група

1. Зима прийшла, зима прийшла,
 Будинки в біле одягла,

2.Стоять дерева в шапках білих.
 Зима для сильних і сміливих.

3.В дітей рум’янець на щоках,
 Іскринки радості в очах.

4.Зима – веселощів пора!
 Зимі радіє дітвора!
Вхід дітей. Танок

1 Сьогодні весело у нас,
 Ми Новий рік стрічаємо
 І всіх, хто в залі є в цей час,
 Ми гаряче вітаємо!
 2. Від душі прийміть вітання
 І найкращі побажання:
 У здоров’ї жити всім – 
 І дорослим, і малим!
 3. З піснею і сміхом 
 В зал ми завітали
 І красуню лісову 
 Радо привітали.
 4. Добрий день, ялинонько 
 В золотім наряді!
 Ми тобі, ялинонько, 
 Дуже-дуже раді!
 5. Ти, красуне, чепурись,
 Нам привітно усміхнись,
 Ми усі тебе вітаємо,
 Разом свято починаємо.
Пысня «Сьогодны в нас ялинка»
 (діти сідають на стільчики)
Заходить Снігуронька
Танок і пісня Снігуроньки
Снігуронька 
Звуть мене Снігуронька,
Я біла,мов сніжок.
Із лісу із далекого
Прийшла до діточок.
Крижинки – сніжинки поспішайте, 
 І в хороводі закружляйте,
 Всіх запрошуєм на бал
 Новорічний карнавал.1.
Вилітають сніжини

1Сніжинка. Ми – сніжинки льодинки
 Наша мама – це Зима
 А Мороз – наш рідний тато
 В світі кращого нема

2Сніжинка Він малює сріблом вікна
 Самоцвіти роздає
 І до танцю нам, сніжинкам,
 Він на вітрі виграє 

3 Сніжинка З Новим роком, з новим щастям,
 Я вітаю, друзі, вас.
 Свято любе, свято красне
 нам уже почати час.

Танець Сніжинок.

 Снігурочка А мій дідусь старенький 
 Мороз – Червоний ніс 
 Чарівну книгу казок 
 В дарунок вам приніс
Казки тут дужі гарні,
Чарівні незвичайні…
Годинник б’є 12 раз
Чародійства прийшов час
Бій курантів
Вихід Попелюшки
Попелюшка
Я мала і не багата
Днями пораюся в хаті
Кожен день про бал я мрію
Раптом фею я зустріла
І вона мені для бала
Черевички дарувала
Та коли 12 било
Черевичок я згубила
Танцювать тепер не зможу
Хто мені тут допоможе?
Вихід Принца.
Принц. Попелюшка! Що ти плачеш?
Новорічна ніч неначе
Подивись но , він у мене
Черевичок кришталевий
Попелюшка
Ах! Дякую! Зможу тепер танцювати!
Нам бал новорічний пора розпочати!

Парний танок
Снігурочка
У червонім капелюшку 
 Гарна дівчинка ішла 
 І до рідної бабусі 
 Пиріжки вона несла
 А тим часом на узліссі 
 Вовк кудлатий пробігав 
 І дівча у капелюшку 
 Ледве-ледве не злякав
Вихід  Червоної Шапочки

Червона шапочка: Як чудово в лісі цьому,
 Сніжно-білім, чарівному.
на ялинку йду в дитсад –
там цікаво у малят.
 Маю для дітей утіху – 
Сніжно білу сніженіку
(під музику заходить Вовк)

 Вовк. Ану, стривай, не поспішай,
 В дитсад не підеш, так і знай!
 Я не їв уже шість днів
Дуже-дуже зголоднів.
Кошик дай мені на мить
Подивлюсь що там лежить
Заглядає в корзину
Що за ягода цілюща
Ще й тверда і холоднюча?

 Червона шапочка: 
Холоднюща? Це не диво.
Сніжиніка це чарівна

Пісня «Сніженіка»
Снігурочка
 Дерев’яний чоловічок , пустотливий та смішний.
 Врятував від Карабаса друзів він - ляльок малих.
 Ви всіх знаєте, малята, їх не важко упізнати – 
 Артемон, П’єро, Мальвіна, Хто наступний?  (Буратіно!)
(Звучить музика “Буратіно”)
 Буратіно: Впізнали, мабуть, ви мене
 Веселого хлопчину?
 Звичайно, що впізнали всі,
 Так, правильно, я – Буратіно.
 Тож хочу вам Мальвіну я позвати,
 Щоб вас навчила рахувати.
 Бо від її уроків 
одна мені морока.
 Мальвіна: Я лялька розумна з чарівної казки
 Мальвіною всі мене називають.
 Сьогодні не буду я тут вас повчати
Запрошую вас я у сніжки пограти
Пісня-гра «Сніжки»

Залітає Баба Яга

Баба Яга
Ага га. Ага га, 
 А я Бага Яга. 
 До ялинки прилетіла 
 Потанцюю я до діла.
Що так повитріщалися? 
 Не впізнали мене? Ага, забули мене і на свято не запросили…
 А я чудова, я гарненька сучасна Баба Яга!
 Кажуть люди, що костяная, в мене нога,
 Що горб на спині, що ніс у бородавках.
 А ще, що я трішката та страшна.
 І ви повірили в цю брехню?
 А я – ні! Ось так має виглядати Бабуся - Ягуся
 ХХІ Століття – на дворі цивілізація! 
 Зробила собі пластичну операцію! 
 Гарна баба – тож гарна вся нація!

Снігурочка
Ні бабаусю відлітай
Святкувать не заважай.
В нас красуні – справжні
До того ж роботящі

Баба Яга
Хто красуні? Попелюшка?
Мальвіна з Шапкою? Ні-ні!
Я своїх красунь покличу
Затанцюють вам вони

Виходять кішки

1 кішка. Що за танці, що за радість
  Без красунь тут лісових?
2 кішка. Усі зібрались тишком-нишком,
  І забулися про них.
3 кішка Ми пухнасті і гарнюні,
Завітали на  поріг,
4кішка Перші лісові красуні  –
Зустрічають Новий рік.
Танок Кішок


Баба Яга.
А іще я весела, гратися люблю
Гра «Навкруг ялинки»

Снігурочка. Ні з тобою не можна грати
Дуже любиш махлювати
Тікай звідси геть, Яга
 Ти нам не потрібна
 Нема коли з тобою грати
 Нам Новий рік треба стрічати

 Баба Яга. От цього вам не прощу
 І за це вам відомщу
 Я ялинку потушу 
 І Діда Мороза на свято не пущу
Гасить ялинку тікає

Снігурка Що ж робити нам? А може
Білосніжка допоможе?
 За горою в лісі темнім є у гномів славний дім,
 Білосніжка, їм сестра, гарна подружка вона

                                             Вихід Білосніжки і гномів


 1 Гном На землю  швидко ніч спустилась .
 Гей, браття, де ми опинились?

 Снігурка Гномики допоможіть!
І ялинку засвітіть
І ідіть до нас на свято
Будем Новий Рік стрічати! 

 Білосніжка: Ну, хіба що на годинку
 Ми затримаємось тут.
 Ну а більше ні хвилинки,
 Нас важливі справи ждуть.

 Гном2.
 На свято Новорічне ми прийшли,
 Золотисті вогники ялинці принесли.
 Щоб ялинонька вогнями засвітилась, 
 І усі на святі Новорічнім веселились.

 Гном 3.
 Ну що , братики Гномики, засвітимо вогники?

Білосніжка і гноми .
 Ялинко, ялинко, вогнями засяй!
 З Новорічним святом усіх привітай. 
 (Ялинка сяе вогниками)

Танок Білосніжки та Гномів
Снігурочка Де ж це Дід Мороз заблудився
 Серед снігів і вітрів загубився
 Давайте його позвемо
І заспіваємо пісню

Пісня «Санчата»

 Чути пісня діда Мороза, заходить дід Мороз.

 Дід Мороз. Добрий день, діти!
 Ось і Новий рік прийшов
 Я до вас на свято йшов
 Вам бажаю щастя й вдачі
 Щоб були ви не ледачі
 Щоб у Новім році в вас
 Скрізь усе було гаразд.
Нумо в коло всі ставайте
 і таночок починайте
Хоровод з Дідом Морозом
Гра з Дідом Морозом

Залітає Баба Яга

Баба Яга
 Я Ніде не пропаду 
в вас дарунки украду
Дід Мороз. А..... знову ця нечиста на святі.... і скільки років бавляться , потім вибачення просить і кожен рік знову за своє!! От я її зараз на Північний полюс відправлю…
Нумо віхоли й метілі
Швидко бабу підхватили
І в цю чарівну мить на північний полюс віднесіть

Чути віхолу і крик баби.
Снігурочка Дідусю! Що ти наробив Ти ж Бабу Ягу з мішком на північ відправив. А як же подарунки для дітей?

Дід Мороз. А у нас же десь тут був Омелько, може він нам допоможе? 

До зали заїжджає піч на які сидить Омелько.
Співає і грає на балалайці.



 Омелько. У червоній я сорочці
 Вперезався пояском
 Я прибув сюди із казки
 На печі своїй верхом
Снігурочка Здрастуй Омельку,
Чи не можеш ти розважити наших дітей?

Омелько. Роз’їжджаю я по світі
 Смуток розганяю
 І нема миліш роботи
 Все співаю й граю
Десь були мої подружки
 Василіси веселушки

Оркестр «Світить  місяць»
Дід Мороз. Оце то диво! Розкажи. Омелько, як у тебе це виходить? Як весело стало  А допоможи нам повернути подарунки.
 Омелько. Будь ласка!
 По – щучому велінню
 По – моєму хотінню
 З’явіться на печі
 Дарунки дітворі

 Дід Мороз. (бере подарунки)
 Ну і піч у тебе, Омелько, справді мікрохвильова.

Роздача подарунків.
Діти дякують.
Дід Мороз.
 Прощавайте, любі діти,
 Далі ми йдемо по світу.
 Друзів на землі багато,
 Привітаєм їх зі святом.
Снігурочка
 Ось і закінчилось наше свято
 Та знову я хочу всім побажати
 І Новому році здоров’я та сили
 Щоб радість до хати лише запросили
 Щоб горе й біда від нас утікли
 Невдачи і прикрощі дім обминали
 До скорих зустрічей

----------


## Оксана Васильевна

*Новорічний карнавал
сценарій новорічного свята
для старшого дошкільного віку 6 р.ж.*

*Мета:* подарувати дітям радість і багато позитивних емоцій у процесі святкування загальнонародного свята Нового року.
*Завдання:*розвивати  увагу, пам’ять і мислення, орієнтування у просторі, вміння імпровізувати у танці та грі,емоційну та рухову чутливість,співочий голос, виразність і ритмічність рухів під музику, розвивати музичні здібності.
Виховувати засобами музики морально-естетичні почуття, бажання  і уміння втілювати в торчому русі настрої, характер і процеси розвитку музичних образів, слухати її, збагачувати музичні враження.
Навчити володінню співочим голосом, співати природно без напруги, злагоджено,прислухатись до співу своїх товаришів, співати в ансамблі з музичним супроводом, виразного виконання різних видів основних танцювальних рухів.
Атрибути: Хатинка Баби Яги, султанчики, «Машина часу»,корзинка Червоної Шапочки, дві ватні кулі, «штучний сніг», неонова паличка,паличка Снігуроньки, хустинки для сніжинок,мобільний Діда Мороза, камінь з надписом, скринька з різнокольоровими кубиками, сніжки, два обручі,хустина( велика), костюм яблуньки( накидка), яблуко, костюм ворони              ( накидка)
Дійові особи:
Дорослі:Ведуча,Мами,Баба Яга,Баба Снігова,Дід Мороз.
Діти:Хвилинки Тік і Так ,Попелюшка, Принц,Червона Шапочка, Вовк, Снігова Королева, Снігурка,сніговики.

СВЯТКОВИЙ ТАНОК «Новий рік» А. Гросу  на закінчення танцю до залу забігають діти.
Діти: 1. В новорічний світлий день,
	Б’є годинник дзень - дзелень.
	І ми усіх вітаємо, і щастя всім бажаємо.
 	2.Новий рік, Новий рік,
	Йде, мов добрий чарівник,
	На річках скляні мости
	В білих шапках всі хати.
	3. З передзвоном на поріг
	Вже ступає Новий рік
	І несе він дітворі
	Казки дивні, чарівні.
	4.Щоб казкова ніч тривала, 
щастя людям віншувала,
Вже ступає на поріг
Новий день і Новий рік!
 Пісня « Свято на порозі» сл.. і муз. В.Ніколішина
Дитина1: Новий рік несе у хату
	Щастя  й радості багато,
	На  ялиночці-красі
	Світить вогники ясні.
Дитина 2: Новий рік, тебе прохаєм,
	Хай же вогники палають.
	Скажем дружно: раз, два, три!
	Ялинко, вогнями гори!
(Ялинка засіяла)
Ведуча: З Новим роком друзі вас щиро ми вітаємо,
	Здоров’я, щастя злагоди, усім гостям бажаємо,
	Подивіться, як ялинка іграшками сяє,
Сьогодні хай дитячий сміх навкруг весь час лунає.
Діти: 1. Снігами вкрилася земля, метелиця гуляє,
	Малює вікна морозець, та носики щипає.
	2. Ось, у віночку із сніжку убравшись у біленьке
	Зима ходила по садку немов дівча гарненьке.
	3. Летять сніжинки, наче біле диво
	Мете пороша, бо її пора,
	У лісі в поля стало так красиво,
	Прийшла до нас красунечка зима.
		Пісня « Ой зима, ти зима»
Після пісні діти сідають на стільці, на центр зали виходять  3 мами.
Мама 1:  Вітаю! Як вам ця зима?
	Я тут собі надумала сама.
	Мороза Діда не було й  нема – 
	Навіщо ж  його кликати дарма?
Мама2: Запросимо – прийде якийсь дідок,
	А ми ж то знаєм, що нема казок!
Мама3: Приблизно так подумала і я
	І думка з цього приводу моя:
	Замовить треба через інтернет,
	Для всіх дітей даруночки в момент.
Мами йдуть, на центр виходять 2 дитини.
Дитина 1: Скоро свято підійде,
	Дід Мороз до нас прийде,
	Гарні, гарні він для нас 
подаруночки припас.
Ведуча: Зачекайте, любі діти!
	Не виходить нам радіти,
	Захотіли ваші мами, 
	Не порадившись із нами,
	Щоб нам свято обійшлося,
	І без казки і без Мороза.
Дитина 2: А давайте тишком – нишком утечемо,
	І самі Мороза Діда ми знайдемо.
	Разом з ним влаштуємо ми свято
	А дорослі і не будуть знати.
( під веселу музику діти йдуть змійкою,  сідають на стільці)
Дитина: Ой, насипала снігу зима – 
	Ні стежок, ні доріжок нема,
	Гляньте – дим он угору пливе,
	Може хтось в цьому лісі живе?
Ведуча показує на хатку :
	Серед лісу хатка стомлена стоїть
	Скільки ж тобі, хатко?
З-за хатки чути голос:
	Та вже сто століть,
	Прилетить хазяйка на мітлі простій,
	І мені накаже: « Не стогни, а стій!
	І стояти буду я у цім дворі,
	Доки буде треба казка дітворі»
З-за хатки виходить Баба Яга потягуючись
Б.Я.: Що це сталося, хочу я знати,
	Що посміли мене турбувати?
	Я сиджу собі вдома, варю щось,печу.
	Якщо треба кудись на мітлі полечу.
	Ану геть звідси.
Ведуча: Та не сердься ти,бабусю, на діток,
	Бачиш, як вони промерзли –  до кісток.
Б.Я.: А чого ви по лісі блукаєте?
	І пригод небезпечних шукаєте?
Дитина: Підкажи нам, бабусю, хоч ти,
	Як нам Діда Мороза знайти.
	Бо вже стільки по лісу пройшли,
	А живої душі не знайшли.
Б.Я : Ну добре, я допоможу. ( йде за хатинку і виносить звідти « Машину часу»)
	Машину часу тримайте, і подякувати не забувайте,
	І в казку сміливо вирушайте, коли казки усі зберете,
	То Дідуся свого знайдете.
Ведуча: Давайте, дітки, подякуємо бабусі.
Б.Я : А ще вам на допомогу, хвилинки Тік і Так. ( Б.Я. вручає хвилинкам 
« Машину часу»  і виходить)
Дитина Тік: Отже, в минуле зазирнем – 
	Колись були бали.
	Давайте красуню Попелюшку запросимо сюди. ( натискає кнопку)	Вихід Попелюшки. Танець Попелюшки і Принца.	
Попелюшка:Я Попелюшка, ніде дітись,
		Годинник зараз буде бити:
		І зникне гарний мій наряд,
		Я краще повернусь назад.
Принц: Назад у казку? Постривай
	Додому ти не поспішай,
Ця ніч чарівна, ніч казкова, 
Не зникне твій наряд чудовий,
Залиш усі свої печалі,
Весела будь на карнавалі.
Попелюшка: То ж і ви часу не гайте, в хоровод усі ставайте.
	Хоровод « Наша ялинка» (сідають на місця)
Дитина Так: А це що за кнопка?
	Ану подивлюся! Тут пишеться щось…
	Напевне щось гарне, натисну  і все…
Під музику пісні « Червоної Шапочки» вибігає Ч.Ш.
Ч.Ш.: Червона в мене шапочка, і  гарна  я, як яблучко.
	пухкий смачненький  в корзині пиріжок,
	 і масла жовтенького повний горщок.
Виходить вовк.
Вовк: Я, вовк, по лісу гуляю, 
і Червону Шапочку від інших захищаю.
В усьому їй я буду помагати
Бо незабаром Новорічне свято.
Ч.Ш.: Ой, як тут красиво, ялиночка сяє,
	І зараз, мабуть, Дід Мороз завітає.
	Чудові музики! І танці, і співи,
	Спасибі вам, друзі, що нас запросили.
Вовк: А давайте, мов живу, зліпим Бабу снігову.
	Хай стоїть усім на диво, і велика, і красива.
Дитина: Гомінка, весела гра –
	Ліпить бабу дітвора.
	Ніс у баби із морквини,
	Рот у баби з бурячини.
Діти:(Всі разом) Ось яка, мов жива,
	Наша баба снігова. (забігає Снігова баба)

Дитина: Маємо всі ми бажання одне:
	Нехай наша баба умить оживе.
Діти: (Всі разом)Раз – два – три! Бабо оживи!( С.Б. оживає) 
Пісня – танець « Снігова баба»
С.Б.: Так, я баба – не бабуся,
	Але зовсім не журюся,
	Для забав мене зліпили,
	Дуже гарною зробили
	Хоч і сердиться зима, 
вас морозити дарма! 
	 Діти, а ви руки грієте? 
Діти: Гріємо! ( потирають рука об руку)
С.Б.: А тупотіти вмієте?
Діти: Вміємо! (тупотять)
С.Б: А бігати вмієте?
Діти : Вміємо!( біжать на місці)
С.Б: А ми це зараз перевіримо!
Діти сідають на місця, в цей час С.Б. витягає з під ялинки дві снігові кулі.
	Гра-естафета « Хто швидше перекотить кулю»
/дві команди, дві ватні кулі/
С.Б: 	Мені мабуть вже пора, бо зігріла дітвора.
	А, як трішки ще побуду, мабуть танути я буду.( виходить)
ДитинаТік: Оце Новий рік, от свято, так свято!
	Та час вже й Снігурці сюди завітати!
	Ось я пошукаю…Ага, ось – Сні…
	Звичайно, Снігурка! Ура! Натискаю.
З’являється Снігова Королева.( приглушити світло в залі)
Дитина Так: Ой лишенько, хто це? Ти знов щось наплутав?
	І темно враз стало, і холод скрізь лютий…
(звертається до С.К.)
	Пробачте, Ви хто? 
С.К.: Ти ще смієш питати?
	Це що за збіговисько, хочу я хнати?
Дитина Так: У нас Новий рік тут, ну, знаєте, свято…
С.К : Так ви тут зібрались співать, танцювати?
	Терпіти не можу ні жартів, ні сміху,
	Так знайте, не буде цього – заморожу,
	І хугою, снігом усе запорошу.
	(Замітає снігом і вибігає за куліси)
Ведуча: Ну от, всі замерзли…
	Щоб бал врятувати, 
потрібно Снігурку мені викликати!
Та снігу багато, що буду робити?
Виходить Сніговик
Сніговик: 	Ми малі сніговики на допомогу вам прийшли,
		Ми мітлою поведемо, кучугури розметемо.
			Танець Сніговиків. Після танцю виходить Снігурка.
Снігурка: Ой, що це тут сталось?(підходить до дітей)
	Усі, як крижинки, ні сміху, ні гаму, 
замерзли сльозинки,( дістає паличку)
Паличко – чарівнице, паличко – рятівнице,
Зроби те, вірний друже, чого хочу я дуже.
«Хай згинуть злі чари, розтануть крижинки,
У ніжному танці закрутять сніжинки!

Танець Снігурки та сніжинок
(Усі оживають)
Ведуча.      Всі казки разом зібрали
                   Та дідуся не відшукали
                   Та давайте в останній раз
                   Кнопку натиснемо  в цей час

      (виходить Д.М. і сідає на стільчик і тримає мобільний)

Я Мороз Червоний ніс
Подарунки людям ніс
Від ворони в МТС,
Я отримав СМС,що мене немає
Тиск піднявся до небес
Що робить незнаю
Я весь неначе уві сні
Як же далі жить мені

Діти всі разом: Сієм вієм повіваєм
З Новим роком вас вітаєм!

Дід Мороз озирається:Отак  диво отак  діти
Змусили мене радіти
Як це ви сюди дійшли?
Як це ви мене знайшли?
Дитина: Віра в казку приведе, хто повірить, той знайде.
	Бо не свято для дитини, без Мороза, без ялини.
Д.М.: Дочекався я ! Гостей повна, повна хата.
	Ну-мо, друзі хоровод, разом танцювати.
		Хоровод  з  Дідом Морозом « Зайчики сіренькі»
Після хороводу діти разом з Д.М. ховаються за ялинку. Виходять мами.
Мама1: Проминуло три години,
	Нема жодної дитини.
	Де шукать? Шукати звідки,
	Я питала у сусідки,
	Всі оббігала двори
	Вкрали, що не говори!
Мама2: Я свою також шукаю.
	Що робити – вже не знаю!
Мама3: І моєї теж нема. Я вже сивію сама.
Влітає ворона.
Дитина(Ворона): Хоч мене і не питають
			Я скажу, бо справді знаю.
			Подалися діти в ліс,
			Де Мороз Червоний ніс!
Мама 2: 	Кажуть, що чудес немає,
		А ворона ж розмовляє.
Тож мерщій дітей шукати!
Доведеться поблукати!
Мами йдуть по залу і підходять до каменя з надписом.
Мама 3: Що за диво? Знову казка?
	Ось і камінь вам, будь-ласка,
		Читають по черзі. 
-	Хто ліворуч повертає –
Діток в лісі розшукає.
-	Як праворуч хто піде,
Діток в лісі він знайде. 
-	А хто прямо подається
Той без діток не вернеться.
(виходить яблунька)
Мама3: Можеш, яблунько,сказати,
	Де для нас дітей шукати?
Яблунька: Яблучко моє з’їсте – 
	Покажу вам шлях за те.
		( дає я яблуко)
	Ви прямуйте через ліс
	Там – Мороз – Червоний ніс.
( мами прямують за ялинку, а з другої сторони  з-за ялинки виходять діти і сідають на свої місця, мами разом з Д.М. виходять теж.
Мама1: Справжнє диво, справжня казка,
	Справжній Дід Мороз, не маска!
	Отаке і не насниться!
	Значить, казки – не дурниця!
	І слова ці – золоті:
	Треба казка у житті!
		(мами сідають)
Д.М.: Будуть хай свята чудові,
	А малята всі, здорові.
	Хай живуть у щасті люди,
	І пісні лунають всюди,
Отож руки всі давайте, 
Іу хоровод ставайте.
	Дискотеку розпочнемо, 
 І таночок заведемо.
	Спільний танок – самба.
Д.М.: Щось мені дуже гаряче стало. Ну ж бо, охолодіть мене! 
( діти дмухають на Д.М.)
Д.М.: От спасибі, любі мої! Тепер я вже охолов, і ви можете мені пісню станцювати, танець розказати, чи вірш заспівати.
Ведуча: Щось ти дідусю заплутався, діти, давайте допоможемо: пісню – треба заспівати, танець – станцювати, а вірш – розказати.
	( ведуча виносить скриньку і вручає її Д.М.)
Д.М.: Ось у мене є чарівна скринька, а у ній різнокольорові кубики, ось погляньте які гарні (перевіряє виймаючи по черзі кубики  - кольори), на кожному кубику  написано завдання.
	(Виходить дитина, витягує кубик)
Червоний – розповісти вірш про зиму.
	На дворі зимно стало,
	Заметіль там лютувала,
	Ковдра біла на землі.
	Лід блискучий на корі.
	І бурульки позвисали,
	До землі ледь не дістали,
	Білим сніг встелив доріжку,
	Поморозив  діткам  ніжки.

Зелений – загадати, а дітям відгадати загадку.
1.	В білій сукні закружляла
Балерина і упала,
До долоні доторкнулась
І на воду обернулась.( сніжинка)
2.	Що за дерево казкове
Все в прикрасах кольорових?
 У вітальні, мов картинка,
Красувалася ( ялинка)
Синій – запросити Д.М. до танцю
	Під музику дитина танцює з Д.М.
Білий – привітати всіх з Новим роком!
	(діти розказують 2 -3 вірша про Новий рік)
Ведуча: А ну, Дідусю Морозе, і ти вибери собі кубика.
Д.М.:( читає) Ти, дідусю, не зівай, гру веселу починай.
		Гра "В сніжки" з батьками
Обладнання: штучні сніжки, обручі.
Хід гри. У грі беруть участь дві команди: дітей та батьків. Зал розділяється умовно на дві частини, з кожної сторони викладається по обручу. Під веселу музику діти та батьки починають закидати сніжки в протилежні обручі. Необхідно закинути якомога більше сніжок на територію іншої команди. Для усіх учасників гра перетворюється на веселу забаву з позитивними емоціями. 

		Гра « Відгадай,хто схований»
Обладнання: велика хустина.
Хід гри: Вибирається певна кількість дітей, рід музику діти бігають по колу, на зупинку музики, діти присідають і закривають ручками очі, Д.М. накриває хустиною одну дитину. Гра повторюється 2-3 рази.
Під кінець гри  Д.М. замість дитини ховає під хустину мішок з подарунками.

Д.М.: Кожному на рік Новий буде подарунок свій. 
		(роздача подарунків)
Д.М.: Хай радісним буде цей світ,
	Хай щастя несе новий рік.
	Здоров’я й добра вам прибуде
	Усе, що є в світі, найкращим хай буде.
	Засяють святкові вогні, і час вже прощатись мені.
	З Новим роком! До побачення!
Ведуча: Ще раз вітаємо із святом,
	Щастя зичимо багато.
	Щоб в Новому році, друзі,
	Ви були здорові й дужі, 
не хворіли, ані дня, 
Ви і вся Ваша сім’я.
З Новим роком!

----------


## Натали-наташа

* Может кто-нибудь будет брать инсценировочку на праздник с котиком. Есть прекрассная песенка Н.Май "Котик". При желании можно поставить под такую весёлую музыку танец.*
 http://yadi.sk/d/MGREWvaYBGaLs

----------

na4a (15.11.2016)

----------


## Наташа Загалюк

Новорічне свято «Царівна Несміяна»
 Старша група 
(під музику виходять 2 ведучі)
 ВЕД:1. Увага!увага!
 Дорослі і діти!
. Всі поспішайте в наш зал!
 . Ми починаємо!
 . Ми починаємо!
  Наш зимовий карнавал!
 ВЕД: 2. Поспішайте, поспішайте!
 Всіх запрошуємо в зал.
 Вас закружить, зачарує
 Новорічний карнавал!
 До залу забігають діти під «Новорічну пісню»
1 дит: З Новим роком всіх вітаю:
 І дорослих, і малят.
 Щастя й радощів бажаю,
 Днів погожих, гарних свят.

 2 Дит: Зустрічати гарне свято,
 Найчудовіше із свят,
 До ялиночки снігурка
 Запросила віх малят.

3 Дит: В нас ялинка на гостинах,
 Всюди гомін, сміх завзятий.
 Наш садочок зустрічає
 Рік Новий - найкраще свято.

 4 Дит:Рік новий крокує гордо,
 Йде з дарунками до нас.
 Тож ми хочемо сьогодні
 Побажати - в добрий час.

5 Дит: Щоб були усі здорові
 І ніколи не хворіли.
 Щоб були слухняні діти
 І батьки за них раділи.

 6 Дит:Щоб добро було у хаті,
 Там лунав дитячий сміх.
 Щоб усі були веселі
 І щасливі цілий рік.

7 Дит: А тепер ми заспіваєм
 І ялинку привітаєм.
 Хай виблискує ялинка
 У яскравих намистинках.

 Пісня «Завітала зимонька» В.Лисенка

 Ведуча В дитсадку сьогодні свято
 І гостей у нас багато.
 І ялиночка красива –
 Наче чудо, наче диво.
(виставляється трон королевський)
 Вибігає Несміяна і кричить.
 Несміяна: А я не хочу свята! Не хочу ялинки!
 Ведуча: Ти хто, дівчинка.
 Несміяна: І ні яка я ні дівчинка, а царівна Несміяна.
 Ведуч:а Ой, яке ж горе.
 Як почне Несміяна вередувати,
 То не дасть нам свято зустрічати.
 Що ж нам придумати?

 Несміяна: Мені у вас жарко.
 Ой, холодно, холодно!

 Ведуча: Здається я придумала.
 Закликати до нас акторів,
 Музик, танцюристів, жонглерів,
 Скоморохів та сурмачів,
 Акробатів та силачів.
 Скоріше до нас поспішайте,
 Несміяну розвеселити допомагайте.

 1Діт: Ми в дитячому садку
 Влаштували карнавал.
 І гостей ми запросили
 Святкувати у наш зал.

2 Дит: Але є у нас морока,
 Несміяна-лежебока.
 Починає тут кричати,
 Не дає нам святкувати.

 Несміяна: Ой, як сумно, як погано,
 Знову плакати я стану. (плаче)

 Ведуча: Наш з вами клич почули скрізь,
 До нас прибув вже першій гість.
(Під муз.заходить АСТРОНОМ)
 Астроном :Небу здавна я служу,
 І з зірками я дружу.
 Небесні подружки –
 Веселі сміхотушки.
 На небі вони сяють
 І кожну ніч співають.
 А як закружляють –
 Всі сніжинки сяють.
1 зірка: Гарна нічка – новорічка!
 Найчудовіша в зимі!
 Новорічка – чарівничка…
 Поміркуйте-но самі:
 2 зірка: О дванадцятій годині
 Похитнеться стрілка – скік!
 І ми всі за мить єдину 
 Підростем на цілий рік. 
 3 зірка: На ялинках ця чаклунка
 Скрізь запалює зірки
 І найкращі подарунки
 Нам кладе під подушки.
 Танок Зірочок та АСТРОНОМА

 Несміяна. Ой, як сумно, як погано,
 Знову плакати я стану. (плаче)

 Ведуча: Чую, хтось іще поспішає.(під муз.забіг.розбійники)
 Розбійник: Де тут головна атаманша? Ой, перепрошую, ведуча.
 Ведуча: Я тут.
 Розбійник: Кого тут треба пристрелити..? Ой, пробачте розсмішити?
 Ведуча: Та ось, царівна-Несміяна вередує.
 Розбійник :Тож ми будемо співати,
 А ще й танцювати.

 Пісня-танок розбійників

 Несміяна: Гарно ви співали, танцювали,
 Сідайте тут, але подалі.
 А я буду далі плакати і вередувати. (плаче)

 Ведуча: На наше свято ляльки прибули.
 Для Несміяни свій дарунок припасли.
(Під муз.вибігають ляльки)
 1Лялька: Я – лялька Маринка,
2: А я – Рита веселинка.
3: А я – лялька Настя,
 Для всіх дівчат приношу щастя.

 4:Погляньте, які ми гарненькі,
 Яке в нас вбрання чепурненьке.
 Ми слово “мама” вимовляємо,
Та діток розвеселяєм!
 Несміяна: Ой, як сумно, як погано,
 Знову плакати я стану. (плаче)

 Ведуча: Ти, Несміяно, не кричи,
 Краще трішки помовчи.
 Ось солдати поспішають
 Нас зі святом привітають.
(під муз виходять солдати)
 1Солдат: Я – солдатик олов‘яний,
 Бравий командир.
 Маю дзвінкий барабан 
 І новий мундир. 
 2. Ми раді вас вітати
 На Новорічнім святі!
 Яка весела ця пора,
 Ми вигукнем: Ура! Ура!

 3.На свято Новорічне 
 Прийшов я не один.
 Привів також з собою
 Солдатиків загін.

4: Варту справно я несу,
 Новий рік вже на носу.
 Гей, солдатики, шикуйся,
 І до свята приготуйся.

 Танок солдатиків з ляльками

 Несміяна :Ой, як сумно, як погано,
 Знову плакати я стану. (плаче)
ВЕДУЧА:Що ж робити будем діти?Як,ії розвеселити?
Несміяно,хтось іде.....
(під музику виходять сніговики)
 1 сніговик: Нам не гоже так стояти,
 Час доріжки замітати
 Щоб зустріти, як належить
 Бажаного гостя.

 2 сніговик: Щоб із ним уся малеча
 В новорічний добрий вечір
 І раділа й розважалась,
 Як завжди велося.
(ТАНОК СНІГОВИКІВ)
 Ведуча: Почекай Несміяно, іще хтось іде.
 Ні, хтось їде.
 Почекаймо, почекаймо…
 На авто їде Ємеля.
ПІД МУЗ,ЧОРНИЙ БУМЕР ВИЇДЖАЄ ЄМЕЛЯ
 Ємеля: Виїжджаю я на вулицю,
 Наступила вже зима.
 А народ усе дивується –
 Моя піч іде сама.
 А чому вони дивуються?
 І радію я увесь.
 То не піч іде по вулиці,
 А мій гарний «Мерседес».
 Звертається до Несміяни
 Несміяно, схаменися!
 Не сумуй і посміхнися.
 Ємеля їде за куліси.

 Несміяна: Ой, сподобався мені
 Той Ємеля на коні.

 Ведуча: То не кінь був – «Мерседес».

 Несміяна: Гарно, бо коня боюся,
 А з «Мерседеса» - не звалюся.
 Ти верни його, ведуча,
 Я не буду вередуча.

 Ведуча: Гей, Ємеля почекай!
 Із мерседеса ти злізай.
 І запрошуй всіх у зал 
 Святкувати карнавал.
Але кого дітки ще не вистачає на нашому карнавалі???
(відповідають)
  ( Під швидку музику з іншої сторони зали забігає Сніговичок- біжить по Зоряному шляху, кричить ).
 Сніговик. Ой-ой-ой ! Рятуйте, сховайте, допоможіть ! (біжить по колу)
 Ведуча. Та зупинися , Сніговичку ! Ти так біжиш, наче за тобою хтось страшний женеться !
 Сніговик. Так воно і є. За мною женуться космічні пірати.
 Ведуча. Але ж нікого немає !
 Сніговик ( оглядається ). Здається втік. Ура ! Я самий спритний ! 
 Ведуча. Заспокойся , Сніговичку ! Розкажи, що ж с тобою трапилося ? 
 Сніговик. Ви так гарно співали голосно дзвінко, що ми з Дідом Морозом,Снігурочкою 
 почули вас, завели свій зоре план і швидко полетіли на ваше свято. Але нас 
 перестріли космічні пірати та захопили в полон  Д.Мороза  і усі подарунки. Ех! (плаче)
 Ведуча. Ну заспокойся, а що далі ? А як же ти ? 
 Сніговик. А я сховався за велику Полярну зірку, а потім поспішив за допомогою. А 
 пірати, як побачили, полетіли за мною, ледве я втік.
 Ведуча. Он воно що. Ми не боїмося піратів , так ? (відповідь дітей ). 
 Сніговик. Еге, скажете, не боїтеся ! Та у них верховодить супер Баба Яга – 
 космічна нога. У неї є реактивна мітла, яка так швидко літає. 
 Ведуча. Виходить , вона нам  хоче свято зіпсувати ?
 Сніговик. Виходить так ! Ой-ой! Чуєте ! Це вона ! Сховайте мене, будь 
 ласка,(ховається за ведучу) бо Баба Яга похвалилася з'їсти мою морквинку !
 Ведуча. Заспокойся, Сніговичку ! Не хвилюйся ! Це тобі здається, нікого немає ! 
 Малята, давайте заспокоїмо Сніговичка та розвеселим його.
 ♫ Г Р А  В  С Н І Ж К И (пісня-танок). 
 ♫ ( Під космічну мелодію влітає баба Яга на реактивній мітлі , облітає ялинку, зупиняється. Сніговик – за ялинку ).
 Б.ЯГА. Добрий день, маляточки, хлопчики й дівчаточка ! Мене звуть Снігурочка, 

 Ведуча. Малята ! Хіба це Снігурочка ?
 ( З-за ялинки вибігає Сніговик ).
 Сніговик. Неправда,Самозванка ! 
 Це - Баба Яга  ! Це вона вкрали Діда Мороза і 
  сама переодяглася !
 Б.ЯГА. Ага ! Ось ти де шпійон ! Зрадник ! Усе зіпсував ! Прощайся зі своєю морквинкою- вітамінкою !
 Ведуча. Ні, постривайте ! Ми з малятами Сніговичка ображати не дамо ! Краще 
 поверніть нам по доброму Діда Мороза, та подарунки !

 Б. Яга. (насміхається) Ач, що схотіли ? А я кажу, що Баба Яга ПРОТИ ! Змовилися тут 
 усі проти мене.Як змахну 
 чарівною мітлою- усіх зі свята вимету ? ( до батьків ) Хто проти мене ???
 А то всі Сні-гу-у-у-рочка – красунечка !!! Чим я гірше за це дівчисько ? І я 
 співати, танцювати вмію !
 Ведуча. А що, зараз подивимось !
 ( Кладе мітлу під ялинку, починає співати, діти танцюють.Сніговик у цей час краде мітлу, віддає ведучій ).

 ♫ «ТАНОК БАБИ ЯГИ"

 Б. ЯГА. Ну як, краща я за Снігурочку ?
 Діти. Ні !!!! 
 Б. ЯГА. Як, ось я вас зараз на сковородці скороварці електричній піджарю усіх, 
 хто мене не слухає. Де моя мітла ?
 Ведуча. Не вийде, Баба Яга, мітла у нас!
 Б. ЯГА. Як ? Що ? Де ? Коли ? Зрада !
 Ведуча. Не репетуй , Баба Яга, краще віддавай Д.Мороза, Снігуроньку і подарунки. А 
 то як змахну мітлою, вимету вас з казки! 
 Б. ЯГА. Гаразд, згодна. Баба Яга - ЗА ! Я більше не буду. Віддайте мітлу ! Без неї 
 я не зможу нікого повернути . Обіцяю вам виместится зразу ж, та ви 
 мені допоможіть, я буду чаклувати, а ви голосно гукати Діда Мороза !
 Ведуча. Діти, допоможемо? (віддає мітлу ) Починаємо !
 ♫ ( Звучить загадкова мелодія ).
 Б. ЯГА. Крібле – крабле- краб ! 
 Діти. Дід мороз ! ( 3 р) ♫ ( Гасне світло, Яга  зникає ).
 ♫ ( Під космічну музику на зореплані «залітає» Дід Мороз)можливо з інопланетянами.
 Д.Мороз. З Новим роком, діти милі ! Зичу вам здоров'я, сили !
 Щоб пісні навкруг дзвеніли! Щоб ніколи не хворіли ! 
  Щоб лунав веселий сміх !
  З Новим роком Всіх! Всіх! Всіх !
ХОРОВОД
 Д.МОРОЗ. Ми до вас так поспішали, зорепланом мандрували, в зорях трохи 
 заблукали, навіть у полон попали. Щиро дякуємо тим, хто в біді нам 
 допоміг ! Хто нам друга врятував ? ( обнімає Сніговика ). 
 Д.Мороз (до дітей) Так, подяка вам велика ! Заподіяли нам лиха. Але все те зло 
 забудем, Новий рік стрічати будем ! 
А ми з вами зараз дітки пограємо!
ігри з д.морозом.
 ВЕД: Дідусь! Правда у нас вийшло чудове свято! Дітки дуже гарно підготувалися, навіть Баба Яга поводилася дуже пристойно.

 Дід Мороз: Молодці, діти. Ви мене дуже втішили. Ви і добрі, і красиві, і розумні… А такі гарні діти можуть бути тільки у найкращих батьків.

 ВЕД: Тож, дорогі батьки, ми вітаємо вас з Новим роком, та бажаємо Вам і вашим дітям щастя, здоров’я і всього найкращого.

 Дід Мороз: А тепер настав час всім дітям отримати від мене чудові солодкі новорічні… що? Правильно: Подарунки.

 Дід роздає подарунки.

----------


## Vika_Belikova

Пригоди у новорічну ніч - старша група

Під музику заходять діти і стають півколом

Ведуча: Приходить свято – Новий рік,
Радіє дітвора
Приходить свято – Новий рік,
Стрічать його пора. 
Ми в гарній залі, діточки,
Погляньте скільки світла!
І нас стрічає, як завжди,
Ялиночка привітна

1 дит. Пада, пада сніг лапатий,
Вже ступило на поріг.
В кожен дім, у кожну хату. 
Здрастуй, здрастуй, Новий рік!!!!!
2 дит. Не впізнать ялинку в залі
Не така росла в ліску.
Там вітри її гойдали,
Порошили у сніжку.
3 дит. Та крізь гори і крізь ліс.
Дід Мороз її приніс.
В чудо – сукню нарядив,
Ще й гірлянду запалив.
4 дит. Ми подаруємо ялинці свято,
Веселий сміх і радощів багато
Для ялинки подарунок маємо
Дзвінко пісню заспіваємо.

Хоровод.
(На закінчення пісні діти сідають)

Ведуча. Ялинку ми прибрали
Прикраси почіпляли,
Але чому ліхтарики
Ще й досі не горять?
Скажем дружно 1,2,3 – ялинонько – гори.

Діти: 1,2,3 – ялинонько гори.
(Ялинка запалюється і під музику заходить Снігурка)

Танок "Снігуроньки та Снежинок"

Снігурка: Добрий день, любі малята,
Всіх вітаю вас зі святом
Вітаю біленьких, русявих, чорненьких
Зовсім тихеньких і дуже жвавеньких,
Усіх, хто співає, танцює і скаче
Хто з друзями дружить
І рідко так плаче!

Ведуча: Вітаємо тебе, Снігуронько, дуже раді тебе бачити.

Снігурка: Ледве добралася до вас, сніг засипав всі стежинки.

Ведуча: Дорога біла стелеться, 
І краю їй нема. 
Сніжок мете. Метелиця. 
Прийшла до нас зима.

Дит. Сипле, сипле, сипле сніг. 
Все присипав – доли, гори, 
Вже ввесь світ – мов біле море, 
Біле море без доріг. 
Сипле, сипле, сипле сніг.

Пісня "Зимонько-Зима"

Ведуча: От, як весело у залі, і ялинку привітали, і про зиму не забули. Щось нашого головного гостя немає.

Снігурка: Повинен бути з хвилини на хвилину.

(звучить музика «Мы к вам заехали на час» и заходят 3 разбойника у каждого элемент костюма діда Мороза (шапка, шуба, валянки))

1 розбійник: Усім великий привіт.
2 розбійник: Ми дуже раді до вас завітати.
3 розбійник: Ще й як раді. Ось готувалися до свята костюмчики придбали.
1 розбійник: А чи ви нам не раді! Ми нічого поганого не зробили.

Ведуча: Ми усім гостям раді, з чим ви до нас завітали.

2 розбійник: Звісно хочемо вас обібрати, ой ні, ні з вами пограти, поспівати.

Снігурка: А, що це у вас за костюми.

3 розбійник: Що, подобаються?

Снігурка: Чийсь костюм він мені нагадує.

1 розбійник: Та це ми якогось діда зустріли, та вирішили навіщо йому стільки одягу.
2 розбійник: Точно-точно. Але ви не думайте ми його не зовсім ну як його сказати…….ееееее.. засмутили.
3 розбійник: Ми йому сани залишили і цілий мішок цукерок.

Ведуча: Що ж ви наробили, ви ж образили самого Діда Мороза.

1 розбійник: А нам хоч мороз, хоч відлига.
2 розбійник: Той що це за такий важливий птах цей дід???
3 розбійник: Так, так дуже цікаво.

Ведуча: Та ви що, без Діда Мороза не настане Новий рік, і подарунків не буде, і самого свята теж.

Снігурка: Треба негайно повернути одяг Діду Морозу.

1 розбійник: Ще, чого, що впало, те пропало!
2 розбійник: А нам, що замерзнути.
3 розбійник: Е ні, раз ви такі не хочемо з вами і справу мати, підемо в інше місце свято відмічати.

(розбійники ідуть, Снігурка плаче)

Ведуча: Не засмучуйся Снігуронько, з любого важкого становища можна найти вихід. Не переживай, добудемо ми для діда Мороза, найкращий наряд. 

Снігурка: А ось чую йдуть до нас у гості маленькі ялинки-веселинки.
Гей, мої гарні помічниці
Ялинки веселинки
Чи ви впорались успішно
З чаклуванням Новорічним?

Ялинки: Так.

1 Ялинка: Тільки в ліжка ляжуть діти – 
Й оченятонька закриті
Начаклую сни хороші,
Щоб росли вони всі гожі.

2 Ялинка: Я для діточок зумію
Оживити добру мрію!

3.Ялинка: А мої гілки пухнасті
Створять затишок у хаті!

4.Ялинка. Я до кожної оселі
Принесу свята веселі.

Снігурка: Тож ставайте у танок,
Розважайте всіх діток!

Танок: «Ялинки веселинки»

1.Ялинка: Ми про горе ваше чули і хочемо дідусю Морозу допомогти.

2.Ялинка: Ось від нас гарна шапка, про ялиночок на згадку.
(Ялинки дають Снігурці шапку і ідуть)

Ведуча: Добре, шапка у нас вже є, а де ж роздобути гарні валянки для дідуся?

Снігуронька: Знаю, що сніговичок
Вправний та завзятий
І для діда валянки
Зможе враз зваляти.

(Заходять сніговички)
Сніговик: Дітлахи мене зліпили
І самого у дворі лишили.
Сумно там мені стояти.
Можна з вами святкувати?

Ведуча: Звісно можна. Тим паче, що нам потрібна ваша допомога. Треба для дідуся Мороза валянки нові зваляти.

Сніговик: Це ми разом, це ми вмить
Любим чудеса творить.
Ми із друзями - звірями
Зробим валянки на славу.

Танок "Сніговичків"

(Після танцю сніговиків Снігурка достає з під замету під ялинкою валянки)

Снігуронька: Валянки вийшли на славу. Але гадаю без головного – без кожуха ми діду Морозу не допоможемо.

Ведуча: Гадаю нам в цьому допоможе Нічка-новорічка. 

(Вибігають дівчата з зірочками і стають по діагоналі )

1.Гарна нічка – новорічка!
Найчудовіша в зимі!
Новорічка – чарівничка…
Поміркуйте-но самі:

2.О дванадцятій годині
Похитнеться стрілка – скік!
І ми всі за мить єдину 
Підростем на цілий рік.

3.На ялинках ця чаклунка
Скрізь запалює зірки
І найкращі подарунки
Нам кладе під подушки. 

Ведуча: Дійсно, вона відома чаклунка – все зможе, давайте її погукаємо.

Пісня "Нічка-новорічка"

(під музику виходить Нічка - новорічка)

Нічка-новорічка: Ось так діти, вищий клас!
Дуже рада бачить вас,
знаю, в гості всі чекали,
он як дружно погукали.
і до мене черга йде
Новий рік вже настає.
Я бажаю вам успіху,
щастя, радощів і сміху,
щоб подарунків цілий віз
дід Мороз для вас привіз.

Я про горе ваше чула і хочу Дідусю Морозу допомогти. Ось від мене гарний кожух,весь у зірочках,на згадку про Нічку-новорічку.

(Нічка віддає кожух Снігурочці и виходе)

Снігурка: Дякуємо всім хто допомагав діду Морозу. Тепер у нас є все вбрання для дідуся. 
Ведуча: Ти Снігуронька збирайся в путь дорогу, віднеси нашому дорогому гостю наряд, а ми трошки.

(змерзлі заходять розбійники)

1 розбійник: Пробачте нас будь ласка.
2 розбійник: Ми усі речі погнубили.
3 розбійник: Та і сумно зустрічати свято в лісі самим і холодно.
Разом: Ми більше не будемо.

Ведуча: Ось і добре, що ви все зрозуміли. Пробачимо їх малята. (Так) А ось щоб ви зігрілися зараз пограємо у веселу гру.

Гра: «Прикрась ялинку» (команда розбійників і команда дітей прикрашають штучні ялинки)

(під музику заходить дід Мороз і Снігуронька. Дід Мороз підходить до батьків, плутає їх з дітьми)

Дід Мороз: Кіньми їхав — поспішав
І на свято завітав.
Бачу я в святковій залі
Гарних діточок чимало.
Дітки любі, всіх вітаю!
Всім здоров'ячка бажаю!
Ось як ви повиростали
Ось так Петрики і Галі!
Ось «маленький» (роздивляється) ви народ! 

Снігуронька: Дід Мороз!Все навпаки!
Там батьки усі сидять,
Не побачив ти малят.

Дід Мороз: Киньте мене в подушки
Я то думав - іграшки!
Такі гарні, так блищать
Кращих не знайти малят!
І такий веселий сміх
Тут і сплутати не гріх!

Ведуча: Дуже раді бачити Вас на нашому святі. 
(Дід Мороз бачить розбійників)

Дід Мороз: Ух, я вас заморожу! Хіба ж так можна, зі старою людиною.

Розбійники: Ми більше не будемо, дідусю пробач нас. Ми разом з малятами тобі величальну пісню заспіваємо.

Пісня

Дід Мороз: Гарна пісня, мені сподобалася.

Ведуча: А ми не тільки пісні приготували, а ще й цікаві віршики.

(діти читають вірші)

Снігуронька: Щось ми засиділися, давайте мабуть трошки пограємо.

Гра: «Вгадай що роблю» (Ти ж мене підманула)

Діти: гей, веселий дід Мороз
Подивіться ви на нас
Здогадайтесь дід Мороз
Що ми робимо для вас. (грають на балалайці)

Д.м.: Трень-брень, трень-брень
Чищу шубу цілий день. Так?

Діти: (грають на дудочці)

Д.М.: ду-ду-ду, ду-ду-ду, молоко п’ю на ходу. Так?

Діти: (грають на тарілках)

Д.М.: Ух, ух, ух, ух, цілий день ловлю я мух. Так?

Дід Мороз: Який я вдячний вам, малята!
Як гарно вмієте ви танцювати!
Які ви дружні всі, талановиті!
Ялинка ваша — краща в світі!
З Новим роком вас вітаю.
Всім даруночки вручаю!

Вед: Дідусю, вибач, розбійники забрали твій мішок з подарунками.

Дід Мороз: От ці розбійники ! Немає  від них спокою. Та не хвилюйтесь, цьому горю можна зарадити. Адже мій мішок чарівний і він слухається тільки мене.
Мій Мішок не барись!
І сюди скоріш з’явись!

Забігає хлопчик-Мішок.

Дід Мороз: Де, мішок, ти заблукав?
Мішок: У розбійниківя бував! (Біжить далі)

Дід Мороз: Ти куди подався знову?
Мішок: Я зібрався в путь-дорогу!

Дід мороз: Твоє місце біля мене, я не обійдусь без тебе!
Мішок: Все сьогодні навпаки; я подався навтьоки.
Ну, а ти часу не гай, швидше мене доганяй!

(Дід Мороз біжить за мішком і з-за ялинки виносить справжній мішок.)

Дід Мороз: Нарешті спіймав! Ну й швидкий!
З Новим роком вас вітаю, подарунки ці вручаю!

Ведуча: А ми Дідусю на прощання
Танцюємо своє вітання.

Танок: «Белые снежинки» муз. DJ Грув
(дід Мороз роздає подарунки)

Дід Мороз: А тепер пора прощатись, в ліс пора нам повертатись.
                    Я бажаю всім вам, діти,  в злагоді і дружбі жити,
                    Щоб лунав веселий сміх! З Новим роком вас усіх!

Ведуча: Малята, давайте разом подякуємо Дідусеві Морозу за подарунки та проведемо його, бо йому вже, мабуть, час вирушати далі, щоб привітати з Новим роком усіх — усіх малят.

----------


## Vika_Belikova

*« Новорічні пригоди ».*
( сценарій для дітей 5 років. )

Дійові особи :
Дорослі :
Суперкосмічна Баба Яга 
Дід Мороз 
Зоряна Чарівниця  
Діти :
Снігуронька 
Зірочки дівчатка – дівчатка
Чуні-муні – інопланетяни - хлопчики
Реактивні гуси –пірати 
Сніговик 

♫ ( Під музику дітти заходять до залу, утворюють півколо).

Ведуча. За вікном сніжок летить, вітром завіває.
А до нас веселе свято в гості поспішає.
Добрий день вам, люди добрі,
Щиро всіх вітаємо!
Щастя, радості, добра від душі бажаємо!

Дитина. Сьогодні весело у нас,
Ми Новий рік стрічаємо,
І всіх, хто в залі є в цей час,
Ми гаряче вітаємо.
Дитина. Ялинка сяє від прикрас,
І зал горить вогнями.
Всіх друзів просимо до нас
Стрічати свято з нами.
Дитина. В садочку нашім сміх та гра,
Веселощів багато.
Заходьте гості, вже пора
Нам свято розпочати.

♫ Пісня "Завітала Зимонька".

( Після пісні діти сідають на відведені місця ).

♫ ( В залі гасне світло, під казкову мелодію з'являється Зоряна Чарівниця, вона кружляє навколо ялинки ).

Чарівниця.Hello, dear kids!
Ведуча. Добрий день, красуня. Хто ти ?
Чарівниця. I do not understand!
Ведуча. Не розуміє,як же її спитати?
Діти. who are you ?
Чарівниця. I fairy lady and My Friends. (у кошику играшки)
Let's play a game.
Ведуча. Чарівниця пропонує нам пограти у гру.Треба принести їй її друзів и розповісти про них вірш. Розпочнемо!
Всі. One, two, three.

♫ Гра "Принеси іграшку"

Чарівниця. Very well, sing a song.
Ведуча. Чарівниця пропонує нам заспівати пісню.
"I  wish you a  Merry Christmas".

♫ Пісня "I  wish you a  Merry Christmas".

Чарівниця. it is beautiful.

Чарівниця. На новорічні свята відбуваються дива. Малята, а ви хочете відправитися у Новорічну казкову зоряну подорож?
Діти. Так !
Чарівниця. А чи бачили ви малята зоряне небо у вечері ? 
Правда воно чудове? Все в зірках. А чи хотілося вам помандрувати по небу ?
Ведуча. Так. Але як це зробити ? Адже небо немає шляху ?
Чарівниця. Ні, є шлях на небі. Його називають Млечним зоряним шляхом. Ним ви зможете помандрувати на зустріч новорічним чудесам. Чи готові ви до подорожі ?
Діти. Так !
Чарівниця. Мені допоможуть мої маленькі чарівні зірочки. Я починаю чаклувати.
( Змахує чарівною паличкою ).
1, 2, 3 ! Зіронька, лети! 
Щасливої вам новорічної мандрівки! good bye!

♫ ( Чарівниця, кружляючи зникає).
♫ (На космічну мелодію з'являються дівчатка – зірочки ).

♫ «Таночок зірочок».

1 зірочка. Ми зірочки маленькі сяйвом радужним горим.
2 зірочка. Подружіться з нами діти – ми ялинку вам засвітим.
3 зірочка. Вогник новорічний хочу запалити,
Щоб були веселі дорослі та діти !

(дівчатка підбігають до ялинки, « запалюють ялинку » )

Зірочки : Ялинко ! 1, 2, 3! Світом райдуги гори ! 
( Ялинка засвічується ).

♫ ( Дівчатка біжать знову по колу,кладуть зірочки на підлогу – зоряний шлях і повертаються на місця ).

Ведуча. Ой, малята, погляньте, та це ж зоряний шлях, то виходить ми вже в казці !

♫ ( Під швидку музику з іншої сторони зали забігає Сніговичок- біжить по Зоряному шляху, кричить ).

Сніговик. Ой-ой-ой ! Рятуйте, сховайте, допоможіть ! 
(біжить по колу)
Ведуча. Та зупинися , Сніговичку ! Ти так біжиш, наче за тобою хтось страшний женеться!
Сніговик. Так воно і є. За мною женуться космічні пірати.
Ведуча. Але ж нікого немає !
Сніговик ( оглядається ). Здається втік. Ура ! Я самий спритний ! 
Ведуча. Заспокойся,Сніговичку! Розкажи, що ж с тобою трапилося ? 
Сніговик. Ви так гано співали голосно дзвінко, що ми з Дідом Морозом,Снігурочкою почули вас, завели свій зореплан і швидко полетіли на ваше свято. Але нас перестріли космічні пірати та захопили в полон і ДІда Мороза і Снігуроньку, і усі подарунки. Ех! (плаче)
Ведуча. Ну заспокойся, а що далі ? А як же ти ? 
Сніговик. А я сховався за велику Полярну зірку, а потім поспішив за допомогою. А пірати, як побачили, полетіли за мною, ледве я втік.
Ведуча. Он воно що. Ми не боїмося піратів , так ?

(відповідь дітей ). 

Сніговик. Еге, скажете, не боїтеся ! Та у них верховодить супер Баба Яга – космічна нога. У неї є реактивна мітла, яка так швидко літає. А підлеглі Баби Яги – злючі реактивні гуси один – сірий, другий білий – два шкідливі гуси.
Ведуча. Виходить, пірати хочуть нам свято зіпсувати ?
Сніговик. Виходить так ! Ой-ой! Чуєте ! Це вони ! Сховайте мене, будь ласка,(ховається за ведучу) бо Баба Яга похвалилася з'їсти мою морквинку !
Ведуча. Заспокойся, Сніговичку ! Не хвилюйся ! Це тобі здається, нікого немає ! 
Малята, давайте заспокоїмо Сніговичка та розвеселим його.

♫ "Гра в сніжки".

♫ ( Під космічну мелодію влітає баба Яга на реактивній мітлі з гусьми, облітають ялинку, зупиняються. Сніговик – за ялинку ).

Б.ЯГА. Добрий день, маляточки, хлопчики й дівчаточка ! Мене звуть Снігурочка, а це ваш Дід Мороз. У нього червоний ніс. А оце ось Сніговичок, круглий,наче колобок.
Гуси. Га-га-га !
Ведуча. Малята ! Хіба це Снігурочка ? Хіба це Сніговичок з Дідом Морозом ?
( З-за ялинки вибігає Сніговик ).

Сніговик. Неправда, Сніговичок це я ! Самозванець ! У нього навіть морквинки!Це космічні пірати – Баба Яга та її гуси ! Це вони вкрали Діда Мороза і Снігуроньку, а самі в них переодяглися !

Б.ЯГА. Ага ! Ось ти де шпійон ! Зрадник ! Усе зіпсував ! Прощайся зі своєю морквинкою- вітамінкою !
Гуси 1. Покусаємо ! 
          2.Пощипаємо !
Б.Яга. Гуси мої ! За мною ! 
Ведуча. Ні, постривайте ! Ми з малятами Сніговичка ображати не дамо ! Краще поверніть нам по доброму Діда Мороза, Снігуроньку та подарунки !
Гуси (регочуть). Ге-ге-ге !
Б. Яга. (насміхається) Ач, що схотіли ? А я кажу, що Баба Яга ПРОТИ! Змовилися тут усі проти мене. Зараз як нацькую своїх гусяток - защипають ! Як змахну чарівною мітлою- усіх зі свята вимету ? 
( до батьків ) Хто проти мене ???
А то всі Сні-гу-у-у-рочка – красунечка !!! Чим я гірше за це дівчисько? І я співати, танцювати вмію !
Ведуча. А що, зараз подивимось !

( Кладе мітлу під ялинку, починає співати, діти танцюють.Сніговик у цей час краде мітлу, віддає ведучій ).

♫ "Пісня Баби Яги та танок дітей".

Б. ЯГА. Ну як, краща я за Снігурочку ?
Діти. Ні !!!! 
Б. ЯГА. Як, ось я вас зараз на сковородці скороварці електричній піджарю усіх, хто мене не слухає. Де моя мітла ?
Ведуча. Не вийде, Баба Яга, мітла у нас!
Б. ЯГА. Як ? Що ? Де ? Коли ? Зрада !
Ведуча. Не репетуй , Баба Яга, краще віддавай Діда Мороза, Снігуроньку і подарунки. А то як змахну мітлою, вимету вас з казки! 
Б. ЯГА. Гаразд, згодна. Баба Яга - ЗА ! Я більше не буду. Віддайте мітлу ! Без неї я не зможу нікого повернути. Обіцяю вам виместится з гусями зразу ж, та ви мені допоможіть, я буду чаклувати, а ви голосно гукати Діда Мороза !
Ведуча. Діти, допоможемо? (віддає мітлу ) 
Починаємо !

♫ ( Звучить загадкова мелодія ).

Б. ЯГА. Крібле – крабле- краб ! 
Діти. Дід мороз ! ( 3 р) 

♫ ( Гасне світло, Яга з гусьми зникає ).
♫ ( Під космічну музику на зореплані «залітає» Дід Мороз і Снігуронька ).

Д.Мороз. З Новим роком, діти милі! 
Зичу вам здоров'я, сили !
Щоб пісні навкруг дзвеніли! 
Щоб ніколи не хворіли ! 
Снігуронька. Щоб лунав веселий сміх !
РАЗОМ : З Новим роком Всіх! Всіх! Всіх !

♫ Хоровод "Що за дерево таке?".

Снігурка. Ми до вас так поспішали, зорепланом мандрували, в зорях трохи заблукали, навіть у полон попали. Щиро дякуємо тим, хто в біді нам допоміг ! Хто нам друга врятував ? 
( обнімає Сніговика ). 
Д.Мороз (до дітей) Так, подяка вам велика ! Заподіяли нам лиха. Але все те зло забудем, Новий рік стрічати будем ! Та стара Яга, мабуть, недочаклувала, подарунки гарно заховала. Ти, Сніговичку, лети на зореплані,подарунки відшукай ! 

♫ (Сніговик відлітає на зореплані ).

Д.Мороз. Ох, стомився я з дороги і болять в старого ноги. Сядьмо, внучка, під ялинку, відпочинемо, дитинко !
Ведуча. Поки всі відпочивають, діти вірші почитають, ті, що вивчили на свято, вони знають їх багато.
Д. Мороз. Що ж, послухаєм охоче ! 

( Діти читають вірші ).

Д.Мороз. Щось, я трохи засидівся. Ноги вже сидіть болять – треба трохи розім'ять.
Ведуча. Що ж , Мороз, вставай, вставай. Та Снігурку підіймай! В грі малятам підіграйте, затанцюйте, заспівайте! 

♫ « Пісня – гра з Дідом Морозом"». 

♫ (Під космічну мелодію забігає дівчинка –зірочка ).

Зірочка. Дідусю Морозе, вам телеграма !

( Дід Мороз читає телеграму ).

« Дід Мороз, Снігурка люба ! 
З днем народження вітайте і скоріше прилітайте! Заберіть мене звідси з Полярної зірки ! Ваш Новий 2011 рік !»

Д. Мороз. Ох, та як же я забув, про таку важливу справу ? Я і сам старий не знаю! Це все старчіский склероз ! Хлопчик милий, Новий рік! Як же йому допомогти ? Адже зореплана у нас зараз немає, на ньому Сніговичок шукає подарунки ? Хто на зможе допомогти ?

Зірочка. Я знаю! Вам допоможуть Чуні – Муні з сузір’я Блакитного кота. Це добрі малюки, мають зоряні таксі. Ну, а тепер до побачення ! Хай вам щастить !

♫ (Під космічну мелодію «вилітає» дівчинка –зірочка ).

Д.Мороз. Треба зв’язатися з Чуні-Муні ! Де наш сотовий телефон, Снігуронько! 
- Ало! Ало ! Гукаю! Чуні-муні викликаю !.. Вам від мене теж привіт ! 
Ви , будь ласка прилетіть, Новий рік нам привезіть ! Дякую ! Чекаємо !

( Під космічну музику летить НЛО ).

♫ Танок «Чуні – Муні».

( Під кінець таночку Чуні-Муні завозять на своєму зореплані Новий рік, за ними залітає на зореплані Мороза Сніговик з подарунками).

Ми чуні, чуні – муні, ми вже зовсім не манюні.
Ми веселі, жартівливі і, до того, всі сміливі.
Відправлялись ми в політ – привезли вам Новий рік.

Ведуча. Що це ?Що це гуркотить? Зореплан -таксі летить ? От так швидкість ! От так мчить! З ними разом Новий рік, а за ними й Сніговик .
(Висаджують Н.рік під ялинкою і залишають там зоре план з подарунками, чуні-муні- на місця ).

Н.РІК. Здрастуйте, малята, хлопчики й дівчата!
Я рік Новий, казковий, 
Вам мрії шлю чудові.
Вас зі святом я вітаю!
Для вас пісеньку співаю.
(Новий рік співає пісню, а всі діти стають півколом за ним).

♫ "Пісня про Новий рік".

♫ (Б’ють Куранти).

Д. Мороз. Багато доброго ти побажав усім малюкам. Добра зміна мені прийшла. Не страшно мені старенькому на відпочинок іти. Не буду хвилюватися за земні справи . Новий рік за все подбає, кожного по заслузі нагородить, ну,а малят вже час настав подарунками пригощати.

♫ ( Під урочисту музику Дід Мороз вручає подарунки дітям ).

А зараз усі разом затанцюємо танок.

♫Танок "У лісі,лісі темному"

А на згадку про наше свято запрошую всіх сфотографуватися.

----------


## irysia

Новорічне свято в старшій  групі  
Діючи особи:
Ведучий, Діти,пінгвіни , Баба Яга, Снігурка, Лісові звірята, Дід Мороз, Ялинки. 
ДІТИ ЗАБІГАЮТЬ В ЗАЛ, СТАЮТЬ БІЛЯ ЯЛИНКИ.
ВЕД. Сьогодні весело у нас, ми Новий рік стрічаєм,
І всіх, хто в залі є в цей час, ми гаряче вітаєм!
Від душі прийміть вітання, і найкращі побажання.
У здоров′Ї жити всім і дорослим, і малим!
ДИТ. Здрастуй білий пухнастий веселий сніжок!
Здрастуй, гостя Зима – чарівниця!
Викликай же на гірку малят, на лужок, а мороз хай рум′янить їм лиця.
ДИТ. Новоріччя настало, вітаємо ми вас із радісним святом красуні зими!
ВСІ.  З Новим роком.!
ХОРОВОД З ДІДОМ МОРОЗОМ. «З новим роком»

ДИТ. Здрастуй, люба нам ялинко, здрастуй, радісна пора.
Каблучки топочуть дзвінко, веселиться дітвора.
ДИТ. Під пахучими гілками жарти, загадки і спів.
Це ялинка нині з нами розважає малюків.
ДИТ. Здрастуй Новорічне свято, сяй, ялиночко, ясніш!
Будем гратись, танцювати, грай, музико, веселіш!
ДИТ. Усміхніться, тата й мами у такий святковий час-
Новий рік іде з піснями, щастя він несе для нас!
ДИТ. Здрастуй, гостю, рук наш Новий, свято радісне, чудове!
І сьогодні малюки потанцюють залюбки.
ХОРОВОД « Ось яка ялиночка» муз. Філіпченка.
ДИТ. Пада сніг, пада сніг – для усіх, усіх, усіх.
І дорослих, і малих, і веселих, і сумних.
ДИТ. На подвір’ї біло-біло ні, стежиночки нема.
Завихрило, засвітило, знов до нас прийшла :Зима!
ДИТ. Хай сніжок весь день іде, під ногами стелиться.
Ми вам пісню заспіваєм про Зиму- метелицю.
ПІСНЯ «ЗИМОНЬКА_ЗИМА.» муз. Філіпченко.
ВЕД. Ой скільки снігу в нашому дворі! В такій чарівній зимовій порі,
Виходять три пінгвіна.
Снігуронька. Хто ви такі?
Пінгвін. Ми веселі пінгвіни, ми живемо на білій крижині. 
             Любимо з гірки ми кататися,  у крижаній воді купатися.
Пінгвін: Ми пінгвіни казкові
               Та завжди для вас танцювать готові. 
Танець пінгвінів.
.ВЕД. Щось на  нашому святі довго нема Дідуся Мороза. Давайте, діти, покличемо
Його, щоб він швидше знайшов дорогу.
ДІТИ. Дід Мороз! Дід Мороз!
ПІД МУЗИКУ ЗАБІГАЄ БАБА ЯГА З МЕТЛОЮ.
Б.Я. Привіт малята! Це ви мене гукали?( вітається з дітьми за руку.)
ВЕД. Та ми дідуся Мороза гукали, а ти хто?
Б.Я. Я? Ану, скажіть, хто я така?
ДІТИ. Баба Яга.
Б.Я. Ну от, а то вона не знає! Хто на сцені, на екране найвідоміший артист?
Ну, звичайно, це бабуся і зовуть мене Ягуся…Я великий футболіст, ой!
( виправляється.) Я великий тракторист, ні таксист, баяніст,
Та я кругом спеціаліст! Та я…
ВЕД. Та годі вихвалятись, годі, скажи лишень мені всерйоз,
Чи там, бува, ще не проходив з Снігуронькою Дід Мороз?
Б.Я. Ні, не було! Оце дива а, без них і свято не прийде…
Одначе, що там за співи? Невже Снігуронька іде?
От що я зараз тут сховаюсь, а ви тихесенько сидіть,
А я візьму її, та розіграю, тільки нічого не кажіть…( Б.Я. ховається за ялинку)
СНІГУР. Здрастуйте, дорогі малята! Мені приємно, що на свято прийшли усі
В цей світлий день. Вітаю з Новим роком радо, бажаю щастя і пісень.
А де ж дідусь? Це він тут розмовляв? Куди ж він зник? Де він пропав?
Б.Я. НАТЯГУЄ МАСКУ ВОВКА, ПРОСОВУЄ ГОЛОВУ З-ЗА ЯЛИНКИ І ГАРЧИТЬ, СНІГУРОНЬКА УДАВАНО ЛЯКАЄТЬСЯ.
СНІГ. Та годі тобі вже гарчать, знімай-но швидко маску, ти нас не зможеш залякать.
Б.Я.Снігуронька, скажи, як ти мене впізнала?
СНІГ. Та біля ялинки метла твоя стояла!
Б.Я. Ну, що не вийшло…є справи важливіші. Скажи, куди подівся Дід Мороз?
СНІГ. Де він? Я і сама незнаю…
Б.Я.Сховався десь, знов за своє! А що,.. як я тут вихід знаю!..
СНІГ. Який бабусю?
Б.Я. Лісові мої звірята, зайці, білки, лисенята.
Дід Мороза йдіть шукати, щоб прийшов до нас на свято.
ТАНОК ЛІСОВИХ ЗВІРЯТ.
Б.Я. Ну, що знайшли?
ЛІСОВІ ЗВІРЯТА. Дід Мороз по лісу ходить, нас шукає-не знаходить.
СНІГ. Я знаю всім дружно треба встати про Діда Мороза заспівати.
ПІСНЯ «Хто приходить на поріг?»
Дід Мороз- Червоний ніс, ти ялинку нам приніс,
Не барись, іди до нас, вже настав твій час.
ЗАХОДИТЬ ДІД МОРОЗ.


Д.М. Здрастуйте, мої малята!Всіх вітаю я зі святом.
З Новим роком! З щастям новим. Всім бажаю буть здоровим!
 Добрий день, Снігуронько, як гарно ти ялинку прибрала.
Щоб ялинка засіяла, щоб їй весело тут стало, скажем дружно:
Раз, два,три – ялинонько гори!
ПІД ОПЛЕСКИ ЗАГОРЯЄТЬСЯ ЯЛИНКА.
СНІГ. На ялинку подивиться, у якій вона красі!
Тож давайте веселиться в хоровод підемо всі.
ХОРОВОД «Ялиночка-красуня».
Д.М. Всіх хвалю, завзято і жваво танцювали ви й співали.
Б.Я. Браво, браво, браво, біс! Д.М., де твій сюрприз?
Д.М. Цей посох в мене незвичайний, секрет великий в ньому є.
Він усі ваші бажання безпомилково узнає.
Б.Я. Але все ж не зрозуміло, як же робиться це діло?
Д.М. Дуже просто, подивись…( вибирається надувна кулька на ялинці
 Дотягується до неї кінчиком посоха, кулька лопається, випадає папірець з завданням. СНІГУРКА БЕРЕ ЙОГО І ЧИТАЄ ЗАВДАННЯ. 
1.завдання: Гей, подруженьки, ялинки, привітайтесь до ялинки.
Уклоніться всім навколо і ставайте дружно в коло.
(вибігають дівчатка ялинки  і читають 2-3  вірша )
Танок   ялинок.
Б.Я. ТЕЖ ЛОПАЄ КУЛЬКУ. ЧИТАЄ ЗАВДАННЯ.
2 завдання. (до Діда Мороза.) А не хочеш станцювати?
Д.М. Хоч на вигляд я старий, та душею молодий.
ТАНОК ДІДА МОРОЗА.
(в кінці падає.)
Д.М. Все не можу…
СНІГУР. От біда…
Д.М. Жарко, ой розтану я!.
СНІГУР. Дід Мороз ти сідай відпочинь.
ВЕДУЧА ЧИТАЄ ЗАВДАННЯ, ЛОПАЄ КУЛЬКУ.
3 завдання. ВЕД. Вірші про Новий рік хто знає, Діду зараз прочитає.
ЧИТАННЯ ВІРШІВ. 
ДІД МОРОЗ ТЕЖ ЛОПАЄ КУЛЬКУ. ЧИТАЄ ЗАВДАННЯ.
Д.М. Хочу я з дітьми пограти.
ІГРИ З ДІДОМ МОРОЗОМ:
1. «ГРА З дзвоником.»
2. « Поціль сніжку в кошик.»
ПІД ЧАС ІГРИ Б.ЯГА ПРИНЮХУЄТЬСЯ, ЩОСЬ ЗНАХОДИТЬ ПІД ЯЛИНКОЮ.ХОВАЄ.
Б.Я. Час мені у ліс вертатись, хочу з вами попрощатись. До по…
Д.М. А що ти там ховаєш?
Б.Я. Де? Це? Полінце знайшла, пічку топити буду. Холодно в моїй хатинці, а я вже хвора…
Д.М. А тут така весела була, і співала, і танцювала…
СНІГ. Щось вона мудрує…
Д.М. Зараз я зроблю так, що вона сама нам все розкаже.
Б.Я. Не розкажу!
Д.М. Розкажеш!
Б.Я. Ні не розкажу!
Д.М. Розкажеш, я наказую тобі співати! ( піднімає посох, чаклує.)
Б.Я. ( співає) Я даруночки взяла, ой взяла, ой взяла, ці цукерки золоті від дітей сховала.
( намагається мовчати, але чари змушують її співати та танцювати.)
Д.М. Бачиш, твій рот нам все розказав…
Б.Я.(танцюючи) Пробач, Діду Морозе, зупини мене, я більше не бу-ду-у!( падає)
Д.М. Ану, зізнавайся, куди подарунки заховала?
Б.Я. ПОКАЗУЄ,КУДИ ЗАХОВАЛА ПОДАРУНКИ.
Д.М. Подивиться, всім на втіху, тут цукерки і горіхи.
СНІГУР. Всіх ми будемо вітати, подарунки роздавати.
РОЗДАЧА ПОДАРУНКІВ.
ВСІ ГЕРОЇ РАЗОМ. Хай щастить усім нівроку, в кожний день Нового року!!!

----------


## irysia

Чарівник Дід Мороз
Сценарій для дітей середньої групи
Декорації: в центрі залу варто велика святково прикрашена ялинка. У правому кутку зали на підлозі - маленька штучна ялинка, обвішана дзвіночками. Дзвіночки прикрашені мішурою. У лівому кутку - будиночок Снігуроньки. Зал прикрашений різнокольоровим ліхтариками, гірляндами, сніжинками. Вогники на ялинці не горять.
Реквізит: чарівна паличка, султанчики з сріблястого дощику для сніжинок, брязкальця, коробка з "сніжками, великий "сніжний ком" з подарунками.

Під веселу музику діти входять в зал.
Ведуча. Хлопці, чому ви сьогодні такі порядок? (діти відповідають).
Свято Нового року завжди самий веселий і казковий. На ньому може статися все, що завгодно. Подивіться на нашу ялинку.
(Разом з дітьми обходить навколо ялинки і розглядає її.)
Давайте нашої ялинці заспіваємо пісеньку. 

Діти стоять біля ялинки і виконують пісню "Ялинка" (з мультфільму "Новий рік Лісовика"). Ялинка починає блимати вогниками і запалюється.

Дітки, подивіться, ялинка замигала вогниками. Сподобалася ялинці пісенька, яку ви їй заспівали, ось тому вона і запалила свої ліхтарики. Давайте з нашої ялинкою пограємо!
Проводиться гра з ялинкою.
Ось запалилися на нашій ялинці
Золоті вогники.
А притопнут каблучки,
І згаснуть вогники.
Діти тупотять ногами. Ялинка гасне.
Змахуй змахуй говори, Ну-ка, ялинка, гори!
Діти плескають у долоні, ялинка загоряється. 
Гра проводиться 2 рази, і, коли в черговий раз ялинка запалює свої вогники, раптом збоку від неї дзвенить дзвоник.

Діти, що ж це дзвенить? Ходімо, пошукаємо!
Діти разом з Ведучою ходять по залу і шукають, де дзвенить дзвоник. Помічають маленьку штучну ялинку, обвішану дзвіночками. Ялинка хоче, щоб ми взяли дзвіночки і пограли з ними.
Гра з дзвіночками
(проводиться 2-3 рази. Коли діти пограють, в зал входить Дід Мороз).


Дід Мороз. Привіт, хлопці! Здравствуйте, мами і тата! Йшов я повз вашого садка і почув шум дзвіночків - це ви мені дзвонили, мене кликали на свято? (відповідь дітей)
А я почув і прийшов до вас.
Як народу багато в залі!
Чудове свято буде тут.
Значить, вірно мені сказали,
Що мене хлопці чекають. 
Стаєте-ка, хлопці,
Все швидше в хоровод.
Піснею, танцем і веселощами
Зустрінемо з вами Новий рік!
Хоровод.
Хлопці, а Снігуронька на свято не приходила? (-Ні!)
Дід Мороз. Ну тоді ми самі до неї підемо. Бачите будиночок коштує? Там вона живе. Давайте пограємо зі Снігуронькою в хованки. Я вам у подарунок приніс брязкальця. Я подарую малюкам нові іграшки, я Подарую малюкам всім за брязкальці! А тепер у ялинки нашої з брязкальцями попляшем!
(роздає брязкальця)
Але як тільки наприкінці танці Снігуронька вийде зі свого будиночка, ви ховайтеся за ялинку, добре?
"Гра з брязкальцями". 
Діти ховаються за ялинкою. З будиночка виходить Снігуронька, шукає дітей.
Снігуронька. Хто тут дзвенів брязкальцями або мені здалося? (Йде в будиночок).
Гра повторюється ще раз. Нарешті Снігуронька знаходить дітей.
Так це ви тут дзвонили і в хованки зі мною грали? Привіт, хлопці! Вітаю всіх вас з Новим роком! Яка красива у вас ялинка. Дід Мороз, а сьогодні ти будеш чарівною паличкою чаклувати?
Дід Мороз. А чого б тобі хотілося?
Снігуронька. Дід Мороз, подивися, скільки на ялинці іграшок! Хлопці, ви хочете, щоб Дід Мороз оживив яку-небудь іграшку?
Діти. Так!!!
Дід Мороз. Ну що ж, для мене ваше бажання - закон!
Звучить чарівна музика, вимикається світло. Залишається горіти одна ялинка.
Зайчата ховаються за ялинку.
Д.М. А я приніс цікаву чарівну паличку. 
Своє бажання тільки скажеш
І цією паличкою взмахнеш,
Воно виповниться негайно,
Взмахну я нею - в добрий час.
(Змахує паличкою і торкається нею до зайчика-іграшки, що висить на ялинці).
Зацам:
Ми - веселі звірята,
Сірі вушка, сірий хвостик
На лісовій галявині
Виходь танцювати зі мною! 
Снігуронька. Що це за тваринки?
Зайченя:
Ми веселі зайчата,
Ми зайчихины хлопці.
Любимо стрибати і скакати,
І на святі танцювати.
Снігуронька. Ось і ні на нашій ялинці зайчиків-іграшок, всі вони перетворилися в живих зайчат.
Танець зайчат.
Дід Мороз. Давайте подивимося, що є ще на ялинці?
(Показує дітям на сніжинку.)
Діти. Сніжинка!
Дід Мороз. Правильно - це сніжинка. Вона біла, пухнаста, холодна, але не жива. Давайте її оживимо!
Діти погоджуються. За ялинкою вже стоять дівчинки-сніжинки. Вони тримають в руках нитки мішури. 
На зеленій гілці
Білі сусідки.
До нас ви з гілочок зійдіть,
У легкій вальсі поринете!
Снігуронька. А ви хто такі, дівчата?
Танець сніжинок.

Сніжинка. Ми білі сніжинки,
Як легкі пушинки.
Ми в повітрі летимо,
Искримся тут і виблискуємо.
Дід Мороз. Я подую на сніжинки, і вони розлетяться. (Дме.) А тепер я оживлю чарівною паличкою ось ці іграшки. {Торкається до пінгвінів.)
Виходять три пінгвіна.
Танець пінгвінів.
Снігуронька. Хто ви такі?
Пінгвін. Ми веселі пінгвіни,
Ми живемо на білій крижині. 
Любимо з гірки ми кататися,
У крижаній воді купатися.
Дід Мороз. Хлопці, хочете я з вами пограю?
Діти відповідають і стають навколо Діда Мороза.
Проводиться гра "Не заморозь".
Ви мене не боїтеся?
Діти. Немає!
Дід Мороз. А якщо я вам руки заморожу?
Діти. Не заморозишь! 
Дід Мороз намагається "заморозити" дітям руки, потім ноги, ніс, вуха, попи і т. д.
Дід Мороз. Які ви спритні і швидкі, не зміг я вас заморозити. Ох і я втомився!
Ведуча. Сідай, Дідусь Мороз, відпочинь. А наші діти розкажуть тобі вірші. 
Діти читають Дідові Морозу вірші (добірка віршів на розсуд вихователя).
Дід Мороз. Хороші ви приготували вірші для мене і Снігуроньки. Давайте тепер потанцюєм, тільки танець буде не звичайний.
В коло швидше ви ставайте.
Що скажу вам - повторюйте. 
Не позіхати і не лінуватися,
Дуже весело гратися!
"Танець з Дідом Морозом".
Пингвинята, а у що ви будинку любите грати?
Пінгвін. В сніжки.
Снігуронька. Хлопці, давайте і ми пограємо в сніжки.
(Бере коробку зі сніжками.)
Я підкину сніжки високо,
Полетять сніжки далеко. 
А МАЛЯТА  їх зберуть
І в коробочку мені принесуть.
Гра в сніжки.
Дід Мороз. Хочете побачити магії?
Діти. Так.
Дід Мороз. Ви всі знаєте, що я добрий чарівник (показує маленький грудочку снігу). Я зараз скажу чарівні слова (шепоче), а ви всі повинні подути на цей грудочку (дме разом з дітьми). Тепер треба його покатати. (Закочує сніжок за ялинку, а звідти викочує великий шар снігу, в якому лежать подарунки.
Ведуча. Дідусь Мороз, який великий шар снігу ти накатав!
Дід Мороз. Але він не простий, давайте подивимося, що ж у ньому?
Діти заглядають і бачать подарунки. Дід Мороз і Снігуронька роздають їх дітям.
Як було весело у вас на святі! На майбутній рік ми обов'язково прийдемо до вас зі Снігуронькою. А зараз нас чекають інші хлопці. До побачення! 
Дід Мороз і Снігуронька йдуть. Свято закінчуєть

----------


## irysia

Новий рік під водою    старша група

Діти виконують СВЯТКОВИЙ ВХІД. 
Дитина - Всіх вітаю, всім привіт,
І дорослим , і малим!
Новий рік несе нам щастя,
Відчиняє двері в дім.
Дитина - Новий рік завітав,
Із святом всіх привітав,
І старих, і малих,
І гостей дорогих.

Дитина - Стільки свят веселих, діти,
Ми святкуєм повсякчас.
Та найкращим в цілім світі
Буде Новий рік для нас.
Дитина - Свято це – прекрасне дійство:
Наче казка йде до нас.
                  Виступаєм, як артисти,
                  Серед вогників, прикрас.

                      Пісня «Гостює в нас зима» Муз.сл. М.Ведмедері

Ведуча - Діти, ви готові розпочати свято?
Співати вмієте? А танцювати? А віршики розповідати?
Молодці! а чудеса вмієте творити, наприклад, щоб цукерки 
з’явились, або казочка?
А бажаєте, щоб у нас на святі були різні дива і чудеса?
Діти, а хто це може зробити?

Діти - Чарівник!

Ведуча - Вірно -чарівник!

Дитина - Чарівник! Ти прийди на свято
                 Принеси чудес багато!



(Звучить музика заходить чарівник)
Чарівник:- я – чарівник, виконую ваше прохання.
                   Чудеса в казках бувають
                    Навіть звірі розмовляють.
                   Чаклуни і чарівниці.
                    Золоті летять Жар-птиці.
Перед Новим роком відбуваються різні чудеса, але тільки з
тим, хто в них вірить. Ви вірите в чудеса?

Діти - Так!

Чарівник:Дуже добре. Хочете опинитись у казці?

Діти - Так!

Чарівник   (чаклує):
                         Очі закриваються,
                         Казка починається.
                         Вам казку подарую нині,
                         Та не просту – морську!
(виходить Морський Цар під музику акули з м/ф.)
М.Ц. Як же сумно тут мені,
         В морі синьому на дні:
         Хвилі – то здіймаються,
        А то – опускаються.
        Все бурлить тут без кінця –
        Надоїла радість ця!
        Квакуня! Ти де, ледацюго?
(Заглядає скрізь, шукаючи… Квакуня під музику забігає до зали, а діти готуються до таночку)
Квакуня: Квакі тут, Ваша морська Величносте!
М.Ц.: (любовно) Ах ти мій зелененький!
Квакуня: Ква-ква!
М.Ц.: Ах ти мій мокренький!
Квакуня: Ква-ква!
М.Ц.: Любиш мене?
Квакуня: Квак рідную мати, квак рідного тата!
М.Ц. (гнівливо): Так чому ж ти дозволяєш мені сумувати?!
Квакуня: Ніквак ні! Я вам сюрприз приготував! 
                  На барвистому дні океану
                  Серед рифів, коралів казкових
                  Можна мешканців стріти чимало
                  Серед них - восминіжок чудових. 

1. Ми веселі восминіжки,
В нас гнучки та гарні ніжки.

2. Дуже любимо ми грати – 
Риб, медуз наздоганяти.

3. Але є у нас проблема
Для батьків вона дилема

4. Маєм босі ноженята
Бо не знаєм, що взувати.


(виходять восьминіжки) ТАНОК ВОСЬМИНІЖОК

(ПРИГОТУВАТИСЯ до таночку піратів.)
М.Ц. Восминіженьки мої, скрізь ви плаваєте, все бачите. Може, навчите мене, як Новий рік святкувати? (восминіжки заперечливо хитають головами) Ух, я вас! Геть з очей моїх! (Восминіжки сідають на місця)
М.Ц. Ну, Квакуня, насмішив!
          Ну, Квакуня, розлютив!
          Чи не бачив восминіжок я,
          Лупоока голова!
(наступаючи поволі на Квакі)
           У морі хвилі збили,
           І гульки влаштували,
           А як зустріти свято,
           Так і не підказали!
Квак.: Гей, скоріше, хлопчаки, прибігайте!
            Одноокі смільчаки, виручайте!
1 Пірат: Чому наш цар гнівиться,
               І що йому не так?
               Наприклад, танцювати, 
               Я он який мастак!
                                                 Танок піратів.

М.Ц. Так, гарно ви танцюєте,
Але не вірно ви святкуєте!
 2 Пірат: Ось, що я скажу вам, брати,
                  Певне, слід таки нам знати,
                  Як святкують Новоріччя,
                  Бо до цього ми не звичні.
3 Пірат: А давайте-но, братішки, 
               Покумекаємо трішки!
(Приставляють палець до лобів, хитаються з ноги на ногу, «думають». (Ще два пірати розказують вірші)

М.Ц. Ну що, надумали? (Пірати знизують плечима)
          У підводні ген палати
          Забирайтесь геть, пірати!
           Киш, розбійнички! (пірати тікають, сідають на стільці)
           Маю я самих базік,
          А на суші – Новий рік!
Квак.: Чути слів таких не звик – 
             Що таке, цей Новий рік?
Ведуча: Розкажіть йому, малята,
               Новий рік, що це за свято?
                                               Пісня –хоровод 
М.Ц. Чув, Квакуня? А мені,
          Навіть, у святкові дні
          Нема з ким ні заспівати,
          Ні танок затанцювати!
Квак.: (йому на вухо) Що скажу тобі я, Цар…
М.Ц.: Дурницю скажеш… 
Квак.: Чи будеш слухати, чи ні –
            Дам пораду я тобі:
            Ми Снігуроньку вкрадемо,
            В море, ква-ква, заволічемо!
М.Ц. (гладить Квакуню по голові):
           Можеш, Квакі, коли схочеш?..
Квак.: Я служить тобі охочий! 
М.Ц.: Ну, біжи робити справу.
           А я поки що собі відпочинок влаштую.
           Радіо своє морське на гарну хвилю налаштую…(виходить)
Квакуня. Як же справу цю зробити?
                 І дітей цих обдурити. (міркує)
                 Всіх у риб перетворю,
                 В хитру пастку заманю!
Чаклує: Ене, бене, рабе, книш,
               Станьте рибами скоріш.

                                           ТАНОК РИБОК 

Квакуня: Лишилася дрібниця
                  Взять Снігурку білолицю.
                  Сіті я порозкидаю,
                  І Снігуроньку спіймаю
(Квакуня краде Снігурку)

Чарівник : Бач,Квакуня що зробив?
                     В риб дітей перетворив!
Ведуча Що ж робити? Як нам бути?
               Як Снігурку повернути?
               Діточок розчаклувати
               Врятувати наше свято?
Чарівник Щоб людьми вам знову стати
                  Будьте спритними малята.
                  Чар лихих оцих позбутись,
                  Треба в коло всім зімкнутись
                   Покружляти, попірнати
                   Чарівні слова сказати:
                « Краби, раки, карасі    станьмо дітками усі.» (Звучить музика. перетворюються)

Дитина: Кликать треба Дід Мороза
                Він чаклун найголовний
                Снігурку зможе врятувати
                В нього посох чарівний

Діти кличуть: «Дід Мороз! Дід Мороз! Дід Мороз!» -
  (заходить Д.М.)
Д.М. Здрастуйте, дорослі й діти!
         З Новим роком вас вітаю,
         Щастя, радості бажаю,
         Не хворіти та не чхати,
         Здоров’ ячко міцне мати,
Новий рік: На ялинці весело сміятись
                     Та дідуся Мороза не боятись!
Д.М. Дітки, а що, Снігуронька ще не приходила?
Ведуча. Дідусю, почекай, у нас тут лихо
               Квакуня Снігурочку вкрав
               В підводне царство її забрав.
Д.М.: Здається, кепські наші справи. Нічого не вдієш. Доведеться спускатися на морське дно, Снігуроньку виручати. 
              А щоб не сумно було йти, 
              Потрібно пісню завести !

                                       Пісня «Ялинка в дитячому садку»

Д.М. Я по світу походив, і робив, хто що просив,
         А тепер на дно спустився, бо і в морі знадобився.
М.Ц. А ми тебе і не кликали! Ти чого сюди явився, бач                      (передражнюючи), у морі знадобився!

Д.М. Я прийшов за Снігуронькою, онучкою своєю, бо без неї ми не можемо Новий рік святкувати.
Під час діалогу М.Ц. закриває собою Снігурку, а далі Квакуня тягне її із залу.
М.Ц. Снігуронька? Хто така, не знаю! А яка вона, ваша Снігуронька, може бачив коли?
                 вірш про Снігуроньку
М.Ц. Ні, таку не бачив!

Д.М. Ай-ай-ай! А ми чули, що Снігурка в тебе. Ну що, добром віддаси, чи нам пошуміти трішки, царство твоє ліниве перетрусити? Ану, малята! (Діти піднімають ґвалт)

М.Ц. Досить, досить! Не треба шуміти, віддам я вашу Снігуроньку! (Тричі плескає в долоні – виходить Русалонька).

Д.М. Гарна дівчинка, але чому вона така зелена, чи не захворіла часом?

М.Ц. Так-так, захворіла – морська хвороба в неї. Та це тимчасово. Зате співає – заслухаєтесь!
Д.М. Що ж, послухаємо, моя онучка теж гарно співає…

             Пісня Русалоньки. З нею танцюють морські зірочки чи медузки.

Д.М. І справді, гарно співає, може, дійсно, Снігуронька? (обходить кругом неї, роздивляючись). 
            -- Дітки, як ви гадаєте, це справжня Снігуронька чи ні? (довільний діалог з дітьми; коли діти доводять, що М.Ц. обманює, він каже):
М.Ц. Ну добре, добре, віддам я вам Снігуроньку, але за однієї умови – якщо у гру мою в мене виграєте.
Д.М. Постараємося. Виходьте, малята, з М.Ц. грати!
           М.Ц. проводить гру ______________________________- Діти програють.
Д.М.: Ач, який розумний у свої морські ігри грати, а ти спробуй нас в нашу сухопутну гру обіграти. Ось, бачиш, валянки? Ми їх тобі у подарунок принесли, щоб ти ноги зігрівав, але поки що пограємось із ними.
Проводиться гра «Хто швидше одягне валянки» і «Хто швидше оббіжить у валянках», (М.Ц. програє.)
М.Ц.: Ну, так і бути, відпущу вашу Снігуроньку. (до Д.М.) Квакі!
 Квак: (вибігає) Ква! Ква!
М.Ц. Тільки і знаєш, що «Ква! Ква!» Давай сюди Снігуроньку!
Квак: Даю! (біжить за ялинку)
Звучить музика, виходить Снігуронька.
Снігуронька: Ось і я прийшла до вас!
Всіх вітаю в добрий час!
Щастя, радості, здоров’я
Кожному бажаю вповні!
Та не будьте кислими,
Звеселю вас піснею!
                                Пісня «Сніжна пісенька»(А-ну сніжок)
Снігурка. До нас, у крижаний палац,
Запрошуємо, друзі Вас,
На Новорічний бал святковий
Чудовий , радісний, казковий.
М.ц. Я дуже хочу побачити , як святкують Новий рік!
         Дід Мороз 1, 2, 3 в дитячий садок повертаємось усі! (змахує посохом) 
М.ц. Як тут гарно! Серце мліє,
           І ялинка – диво мрія
          А гостей як тут багато
         Тож виходить я на святі? 
(помічає ялинку в залі). А чого це ваша ялиночка вогниками не світиться? 
Дід Мороз Давайте скажемо чарівні слова:
       Гей, ялинко, підтягнись!
       Гей, ялинко, посміхнись!
       Ти, ялинко, раз, два, три – 
       Вогниками засвіти!
Ялинка не засвічується.
Д.М. Щось, мабудь, каші мало їли!
          А, може, діти захворіли? (Торкається лоба то одної дитини, то іншої)
          Чого так тихо кричите?
          Чи помогти не хочете?
          Ану, давайте, ще раз:
           Гей, ялинко, підтягнись!
          Гей, ялинко, посміхнись!
          Ти, ялинко, раз, два, три – 
           Вогниками засвіти! (ялинка спалахує вогниками)
Д.М. Я – Дід Мороз веселий, дуже люблю гратися і танцювати! 
                 Швидше в коло всі ставайте – хоровод розпочинайте!!!
                                «Це Дід Мороз – Червоний ніс»
Д.М. Ну малята й танцювали!
         Зовсім мене заганяли!
         Мені б сісти, посидіти,
         Трішечки перепочити!..
Я ось тут присяду, а ви ось там сідайте і зараз я за допомогою чарівних листівок дізнаюся, хто з вас вивчив віршики про свято. Ану-ану, подивимось… (дістає одну за одною вітальні листівки і читає ім.’я та прізвище дитини, що читатиме вірш)
                 Діти читають вірші

М.Ц.: Як же весело мені з вами! Навіть, не помітив, куди сум мій дівся! І подарунок мені ваш сподобався, і в ігри гратися навчився! Ніколи тепер буде сумувати, буду у веселі ігри грати, себе, коханого, забавляти!

Снігурка: Дідусю Морозе, а подарунки дітям ти приніс?

Дід Мороз Я Мороз – червоний ніс
Всім даруночки приніс
Тільки де я їх подів?
Роздарив чи загубив?

Снігурка Ні, дідусь, так не годиться
Треба краще роздивиться.
Бо дарунки новорічні
Головні були одвічно!

М. ц. Я тобі допоможу 
Подаруночки знайду .(бере тризуб)
1,2,3 – дарунки на морському дні
4, 5,- зараз будем чаклувать.
Потупаємо швидко ногами,
Поплескаємо руками
Заплющили очі, підняли носи.
Хвиля морська нам дарунки неси. З’являється сундук (дістає подарунки)

Д.М. Чудовий дарунок, що маю казати?
Навчились і тут Новий рік зустрічати!
Вам, підводникам, бажаю:
Щоб здоров’ячко було,
Щоби з носа не текло,
Щоби Цар ваш не гнівився,
І ніколи не сварився.
М.ц. Забарився я у вас,
         В море повертатись час.
         Щиро дякую за свято,
         Зичу успіхів багато.
         Квакуня І хотілося б не раз
         В гості ще прийти до вас.
Разом : До побачення , малята!(Морський цар і Квакуня пішли)
Всіх, здається, привітав,
Все, здається, побажав.
Хочеться лиш на прощання
Пісні гарної звучання!
Пісня «Загадай бажання в новий рік»

Ведуча говорить привітальні слова і свято закінчується

----------


## irysia

цей сценарый авторський
Новорічне свято з феэю та клоунами старша група
Під веселу музику діти заходять в зал і танцюють парний танок 
Новорічний карнавал
(сідають на стільчики)
Ведуча. З Новим роком, друзі, вас  Щиро ми вітаємо!
Здоров'я, щастя, злагоди,   усім гостям бажаємо.
               Подивіться, як ялинка,  Іграшками сяє.
               Сьогодні хай дитячий сміх,  навкруг весь час лунає.
                Хай новорічні пісні  співають усі дзвінко,
                Хай весело танцюють  діти круг ялинки.
1-ша дитина. Сніг пухнастий стелеться,
                         Білі всі сніжинки.
                         Замела хурделиця
                         За вікном ялинки.
2-га дитина. А ми свою ялинку
                       Так прибрали красно, —
                       Вогники, мов зірочки,
                       Сяють на ній ясно.
3-тя дитина. У простору світлу залу
                       Всіх ялинка кличе,
                       Зустрічає наш садок
                       Свято новорічне.
4-та дитина. З нами весь садок стрічає
                      Щасливе свято — Новий рік.
                      І ми сьогодні вам бажаєм
                      Ще краще жити, ніж торік.
5-та дитина. Щоб гриміли хлопавки,
                       Щоб підковки цокали,
                       Щоб вогні світилися,
                        Діти веселилися.
Хоровод   «Ось яка ялиночка»
6-та дитина. Приносить радощів багато
                       Новий рік — зимове свято.
                       Це веселе свято знають,
                      З нетерпінням всі чекають.
7-ма дитина. В нас ялинка просто диво,
                        Знов зустрітись довелось.
                        Всім нам весело сьогодні,
                        Всі всміхаються чогось.
8-ма дитина. Ми тебе давно чекали,
                        Готували всі наряд.
                        Знову ти тут у цій залі —
                        І радіють всі підряд.

9-та дитина. Як усе навкруг сіяє —
                        Радий ти і радий я.
                        Круг ялинки ми підем,
                        Хоровод свій заведем.

Діти виконують хоровод навколо ялинки за вибором музичного керівника. Після хороводу діти сідають.
Ведуча:         Діти ви бажаєте, щоб у нас на святі були різні чудеса і дива?
                      А  хто це може зробити?  Вірно фея.хочете щоб вона до нас 
                      Прийшла, тоді давайте разом промовим такі чарівні слова:
«Фея, ти прийди до нас на свято, принеси чудес багато!!!»
(під чарівну музику заходить фея)
Фея:               Добрий день вам малята, зі святом всіх вітаю!!!
	Добра і щастя щиро вам бажаю.
	У палаці чудес гуляла, в мішечок чарівний дива-казки збирала.
	Почула хтось мене гукав, на свято новорічне закликав,
	Мішечок з чудесами захопила,
	До вас в садочок чим скоріше поспішила!!!
Ведуча:          Дякуєм фея, що ти до нас завітала. Наші   малята дуже люблять різні чудеса, казки веселощі.
Фея:               Малята так багато всього люблять, що я не знаю з чого розпочати
(загадково)   Я загляну в чарівну торбинку, і цирк вам дістану усім за хвилинку
(дістає яблучко)
                      Яблучко це не звичайне малята, цирк воно може усім показати.
                      Яблучко  потрібно котити-котити і разом слова чарівні говорити.
«Яблучко котись котись загадково, хай цирк у садочок приїде святковий»
(звучить циркова музика, до залу забігають два клоуни, Іриска і Барбариска)
Іриска:       Добрий день малята, ви нас викликали?
Ведуча: Так, викликали  через бюро чудес
Барбариска:  Через бюро чудес? Як цікаво…  тоді нам потрібно розпочати 
                    Виставу.
Іриска:       Новорічний цирк усіх вітає, і веселе свято починає!!!

Барбариска: Можна веселитись і співати, у танку веселім танцювати,
                      Можна у диво казку завітати,   ще й у веселі ігри вам пограти.

Гра «Кульки»
Іриска:           У коло   всі ставаймо, і танок веселий  починаймо,
	Будем новорічний танець танцювати,
	І всіх навкруг тут звеселяти.
Хоровод або танок в розсипну
Барбарисна: Увага!!!увага, у нашому садочку оголошується конкурс на 
                      найкращий віршик про новорічне свято
                      переможці отримають солодкі нагороди, 
                      ось ці іриски і  барбариски!!!хто перший? 
Діти розказують вірші – клоуни їм роздають іриски
Іриска:        А зараз оголошується ще один конкурс на кращий танок між 
                    хлопчиками та дівчатками, а ваші діти вміють танцювати?
Ведуча: ну звичайно, у нас  вони гноми-музиканти, не тільки затанцюють, а й
               заграють на своїх музичних інструментах.
Танець Гномів
Барбариска: А який таночок підготували  ваші дівчатка?  
Ведуча:      наші дівчатка маленькі ялиночки, і хочуть затанцювати таночок.
Танець ялиночок

Іриска:  Усі гарно танцювали, тому перемогла дружба.
              А зараз настав час оголосити останій номер нашої програми:
              -  На арені цирку артисти танцюють танець дружби.
Танець Білочок і Зайчиків
Барбариска: Наша вистава закінчилась, наш цирк переїджає в інший садочок,
                      до побачення!!! ( виходять)
Дитина           Хай метелиця мете, крутить дистя золоте,
	Підганяє білий сніг, що на землю швидко ліг.
Дитина:           Сніжинки, сніжинки, сніжинки
	Розсипала всюди зима.
	І жодної в літо стежинки
	Від нашої хати нема.
Дитина:          нумо всі співати дзвінко
	Ти сніжок лети з гори.
	Хай сіяє в нас ялинка для всієї дітвори.
Пісня  «Ой, ти зимо-зимонько»

під музику заходить дід мороз з снігуркою
Дід  мороз. Здрастуйте, мої малята!Всіх вітаю я зі святом.
                    З Новим роком! З щастям новим. Всім бажаю буть здоровим!
                   Не скучати, не хворіти, розумнішати й міцніти!
Снігуронька: Я Снігуронька, малята,
Народилася в сніжку,
Вишивала мені ненька
Зірочки на кожушку,
Скільки в нас гостей сьогодні
Дуже-дуже рада я,
Що до нас сьогодні в свято
Завітала дітвора!
Всі прийміть мої вітання,
Новорічні побажання.
А тепер давайте грати,
Танцювати і співати.

Пісня  «Хто приходить на поріг» (врозсипну)

Ведуча:    Сідай дідусю відпочинь, тобі дітки вірші розкажуть.
Вірші дітей 
Дід мороз: Гарно вірші розповідали, можна і подарунки роздавати, але я щось не можу розв’язати мішок.
Дівчинка:        А може я дідусю допоможу
	Поспіваю, потанцюю і торбинку розчарую.
Індивідуальна пісенька
Дід мороз: Ой я дуже вдячний цій дівчинці, зараз наш мішечок розвяжеться, діти я знову не можу розв’язати, тому що хочу в зимові ігри з вами грати.
Зимові ігри:
1,
2,

Дід мороз:        Гарно танцювали, веселились
	Новорічне свято закінчилось
	Але ще не зовсім дорогенькі
	У мишку даруночки гарненькі
Роздають дітям подарунки, говорить вітальне слово і на цьому свято закінчується

----------


## irysia

*Новорічне свято  з сюрпризом в Африці  старша група* 
Під веселу музику діти заходять в зал і  стають біля ялинки
Ведуча. З Новим роком, друзі, вас  Щиро ми вітаємо!
Здоров'я, щастя, злагоди,   усім гостям бажаємо.
               Подивіться, як ялинка,  Іграшками сяє.
               Сьогодні хай дитячий сміх,  навкруг весь час лунає.
                Хай новорічні пісні  співають усі дзвінко,
                Хай весело танцюють  діти круг ялинки.

Новорічний карнавал танцюють парний танок
(сідають на стільчики)
1-ша дитина. Сніг пухнастий стелеться,
                         Білі всі сніжинки.
                         Замела хурделиця
                         За вікном ялинки.
2-га дитина. А ми свою ялинку
                       Так прибрали красно, —
                       Вогники, мов зірочки,
                       Сяють на ній ясно.
3-тя дитина. У простору світлу залу
                       Всіх ялинка кличе,
                       Зустрічає наш садок
                       Свято новорічне.
4-та дитина. З нами весь садок стрічає
                      Щасливе свято — Новий рік.
                      І ми сьогодні вам бажаєм
                      Ще краще жити, ніж торік.
5-та дитина. Щоб гриміли хлопавки,
                       Щоб підковки цокали,
                       Щоб вогні світилися,
                        Діти веселилися.
Хоровод   «Ось яка ялиночка»
6-та дитина. Приносить радощів багато
                       Новий рік — зимове свято.
                       Це веселе свято знають,
                      З нетерпінням всі чекають.
7-ма дитина. В нас ялинка просто диво,
                        Знов зустрітись довелось.
                        Всім нам весело сьогодні,
                        Всі всміхаються чогось.




8-ма дитина. Ми тебе давно чекали,
                        Готували всі наряд.
                        Знову ти тут у цій залі —
                        І радіють всі підряд.

9-та дитина. Як усе навкруг сіяє —
                        Радий ти і радий я.
                        Круг ялинки ми підем,
                        Хоровод свій заведем.

Хоровод перед ялинкою
«Плесь не стій, швидше рученята грій»
Після хороводу діти сідають.
Дитина           Хай метелиця мете, крутить дистя золоте,
	Підганяє білий сніг, що на землю швидко ліг.
Дитина:           Сніжинки, сніжинки, сніжинки
	Розсипала всюди зима.
	І жодної в літо стежинки
	Від нашої хати нема.
Дитина:          нумо всі співати дзвінко
	Ти сніжок лети з гори.
	Хай сіяє в нас ялинка для всієї дітвори.
Пісня  «Ой, ти зимо-зимонько»
Ведуча: Відходить у минулий час
                 Славетний рік старий.
                 Але печалі — не для нас,
                 Бо рік іде Новий. 

Вбігає хлопчик, який грає Новий рік. Годинник б'є 12 разів. Хлопчик - «Новій рік» оббігає 2 кола.
Новий рік:
              За роком рік, мов річка, плине.
              Сьогодні в мене іменини. 
              І вже отримав я ізрання
              Від багатьох дітей вітання. 
	Усі вітання прочитав,
	А це відкрити як? Не знав…
(ведуча бере листа і відкриває, читає)

Ведуча:   …………….  
              ………………………..
	Що Снігурку в казку вкрали,
	І Діду Морозу не сказали.
Новий рік:     Ой, що ж буде, що робити?
                       Яж не зможу наступити…
Ведуча:         Ти  не сумуй, в нас є чарівна книга  з казками,
                       Ми книгу будемо листати і Снігуроньку  шукати.
(новий рік іде за ялинку, звучить чарівна музика, відкривається книга)
1 сторінка «Казка про червону шапочку та вовка»
(виходить  червона шапочка і співає пісеньку   )
Червона Шап.:  Як чудово в казці цій, сніжно-білій чарівній,
                            На ялинку йду в дитсад, там цікаво у малят
Пісня Червоної Шапочки
(обходить кругом ялинки назустріч виходить вовк)
Вовк:             Шапко,ти куди ідеш, що з собою, ти несеш?
Черв. Шап.:  Маю я корзину пиріжків, пригощу я дітлахів.
Вовк:             Пиріжки уже не в моді, кури-гриль люблять в народі,
                      В інтернеті побував, і про бал я прочитав
                      Хочу також до діток на ялинку в дитсадок..
(до них виходить Новий рік)
Новий рік:    Добрий день, я вас   вітаю,  дуже я часу немаю.
                      По казках я тут блукаю, я Снігуроньку шукаю, 
                      Ви її не зустрічали, в   казці в себе   не сховали?
Вовк:            Ні Снігурку не ховали, ми на свято поспішали.
Ч.Ш:             якщо  в казці в нас знайдем, то на свято приведем.
Н.Р:              ні чекать часу немаю,  в іншу казку поспішаю.(іде за ялинку)
Ведуча:        Ми також часу немаєм, іншу казку відкриваєм.
2 сторінка «Казка Попелюшка і принц»

З'являється Попелюшка з хустинкою на плечах.
Попелюшка: 
Сумно вдома — всюди тиша,   лиш в куті шурхоче миша.
Всі пішли, а я — сама,  Навіть подруги нема. 
Тільки мріяти я можу про бали і світську ложу.
Там танцюють, веселяться,  лине спів, вогні іскряться. 
Фея:  Не сумуй, хіба це лихо?
Посміхнись і тихо-тихо, прошепчи:
«Бажаю бал,  Новорічний карнавал!»
І чудова сукня нова    буде зараз же готова. 
Попелюшка скидає хустку з плечей, під хусткою — бальна сукня. З'являється Принц. 
Принц: 
Ти — як лілія, прекрасна,
Наче сонця промінь ясний,
Серденько мені зігріла,
Попелюшко моя мила.

Виконується вальс Попелюшки й Принца
(до них виходить Новий рік)
Новий рік:    Добрий день, я вас   вітаю,  дуже я часу немаю.
                      По казках я тут блукаю, я Снігуроньку шукаю, 
                      Ви її не зустрічали, в   казці в себе   не сховали?
Фея:              Ні Снігурку не ховали, ми на свято поспішали.
Принц:          якщо  в казці в нас знайдем, то на свято приведем.
Н.Р:              ні чекать часу немаю,  в іншу казку поспішаю.(іде за ялинку)
Ведуча:        Ми також часу немаєм, іншу казку відкриваєм.

3 сторінка «Казка Лисичка-сестричка і вовчик панібратик»

(вовк вивозить на тачанкі лисичку)
Лисичка:    (тихенько) битий-не битого везе…
Вовк:        Дурить скрізь мене лисиця,  ох і   хитра ця сестриця.
                 Тільки  добре серце маю, завжди їй допомагаю.
                 Завжди вірю і жалкую, зараз дома підлікую.
                 Поведу в садок на бал, нині в діток карнавал.
Лисиця:   Ой-ой-ой!!! Яка потіха, ледь не луснула від сміху.
                 Знову вовка  обдурила,  невже все це я зробила.
                 Таку хитру  вдачу  маю, що й в халепу потрапляю.
                  Вже набридло ось так  жити, хочу з вовчиком дружити.
                 Вовчик-братик обернися, і зі мною  помирися.
Мирилка:
«Винна я і винний  ти, так бува у нас завжди,
 то ж обоє уклонімось і швиденько помирімось»
(до них виходить Новий рік)
Новий рік:    Добрий день, я вас   вітаю,  дуже я часу немаю.
                      По казках я тут блукаю, я Снігуроньку шукаю, 
                      Ви її не зустрічали, в   казці в себе   не сховали?
Вовк:            Ні Снігурку не ховали, ми на свято поспішали.
Лисиця:       якщо  в казці в нас знайдем, то на свято приведем.
Н.Р:              ні чекать часу немаю,  в іншу казку поспішаю.(іде за ялинку)
Ведуча:        Ми також часу немаєм, іншу казку відкриваєм.

4 сторінка «Дюймовочка і жабенята»
Дюймовочка:     я Дюймовочка мала не роблю  нікому зла,
                            Я і ніжна, і маленька, і чарівна і гарненька.
                            Я у квіточці   живу і нектар солодкий пю
                            З  жабками ми не сумуєм, ми співаєм і танцюєм.
Танець Дюймовочки  і Жабок
(до них виходить Новий рік)
Новий рік:    Добрий день, я вас   вітаю,  дуже я часу немаю.
                      По казках я тут блукаю, я Снігуроньку шукаю, 
                      Ви її не зустрічали, в   казці в себе   не сховали?
Жабка 1:      Ні Снігурку не ховали, ми на свято поспішали.
Жабка: 2:      якщо  в казці в нас знайдем, то на свято приведем.
Н.Р:              ні чекать часу немаю,  в іншу казку поспішаю.(іде за ялинку)
Ведуча:        Ми також часу немаєм, іншу казку відкриваєм.
5 сторінка «Сніжна королева з крижинками»
Сніг. Кор..:    Я-королева снігова,  я-не казкова,  я-жива.
                      Всюди віхолу здіймаю, всі стежинки замітаю.
                      Я люблю мороз і вітер, а крижинки мої діти.
                      Хуртовино завивай, свій таночок починай,
                     Хай іскриться все довкола, йдіть крижинки в моє коло.
Танець «Сніжної   Королеви з крижинками»
(до них виходить Новий рік)
Новий рік:    Добрий день, я вас   вітаю,  дуже я часу немаю.
                      По казках я тут блукаю, я Снігуроньку шукаю, 
                      Ви її не зустрічали, в   казці в себе   не сховали?
Сніг.Королева:    Віхола в нас тут кружляла, і Снігурку заховала.
                             Марно ти часу не гай, і Снігурочку впізнай.
(під казкову музику Новий Рік ходить і роздивляється)
Новий рік:    От так диво-дивина, Снігуронька це ж вона (бере її за руку)
                      Хто шукає, той знаходить, справу до кінця доводить.
                      Нам Снігурко час рушати, і до діток поспішати!!!
(обходять кругом ялинки)
Снігурка:              Добрий день, любі малята,
Всіх вітаю вас зі святом
Вітаю біленьких, русявих, чорненьких
Зовсім тихеньких і дуже жвавеньких,
Усіх, хто співає, танцює і скаче
Хто з друзями дружить
І рідко так плаче!
                              Тож радіймо і співаймо про діда мороза пісню заспіваймо!!!
Пісня «Хто приходить на поріг?»

Ведуча:   А дідусь Мороз десь забарився,
                Може, в лісі   заблудився?
                Гей, дідусю, наш хороший,
                Ми тебе на свято просим!

Під музику заходить  бармалей у костюмі Діда Мороза.
Бармалей:     Довго я цей день чекав,
                      Ось, нарешті, він настав.
                      Ну тепер я розгуляюсь,
                      І потішусь, і побавлюсь,
                      Що, попались? Ось ви, ось.
Ведуча:         хто, ви діду?
Бармалей:     дід Мороз.
Ведуча:         Ой,  дідусю, що це з оком?
Бармалей: Цить упав я ненароком!
                  В мене довга борода, торба з заду вигляда.
                  Я усіх перестріляю хто зі мною не пограє.
Ведуча:  І навіщо так кричати, та гостей усіх лякати?

Бармалей:  Що не хочете дружити? Ну то бережіться діти…

Ведуча: що за гість, скажіть малята,
              Завітав на наше свято, налякав усіх  гостей, хто це діти?
                                                                                   ………бармалей……
Бармалей: Що мене впізнали, і на свято не позвали.
                   Я розбійник бармалей, люблю лякати всіх дітей.
                   Чекаєте даруночків малята? То я зіпсую вам це свято…
	Не буде сьогодні   ніякого  Дідуся Мороза, бо я його відправив африку -  хай там погріється на сонечку може зовсім розтане. А ось і торбинка дідуся, повна даруночків уся, та вам її я не віддам, поїм усе це сам. не буде вам ні свята ні подарунків, ні ..Мороза.
(забирає торбу і тікає)

Ведуча: Малята, я ніколи не повірю в те, що  Дідусь Мороз не прийде до нас на свято, адже він обіцяв.
-	Чую по сніжку ступає хтось, може це Дідусь Мороз?
(під музику заходить лікар Айболить.)

Айболить:  Хто хворіє, що болить – швидше лікарю кажіть, я огляну діточок, покажіть свій язичок.
Ведуча:   Що, ти лікарю наші дітки цілком здорові.і гратися з тобою готові 

Ігри з Айболитом:
1,
2                   
Ай болить: А чому ж у вас тут тихо, може сталося, тут лихо?

Ведуча: Ой, лікарю,чекали ми Дідуся Мороза, а замість нього прийшов розбійник Бармалей, той що лякає всіх дітей, і сказав що відісла Дідуся Мороза аж у Африку, щоб той там розтанув.А нам тепер не буде ні подарунків ні свята, бо й і торбу з подарунками забрав. Що тепер робити?

Айболить:  Спокійно, спокійно малята, живий і здоровий ваш Дідусь Мороз, у холодильник він сховався, перегрітися боявся, ой чую  йде святковим кроком, вас вітати з Новим Роком!!!!
(заходить Дід мороз)

Дід Мороз: Здрастуйте, мої малята!Всіх вітаю я зі святом.
                    З Новим роком! З щастям новим. Всім бажаю буть здоровим!
                   Не скучати, не хворіти, розумнішати й міцніти!
                   Ну й ялиночка малята, що й очей не відірвати
                   Хочу з вами хоч разок, круг ялинки завести танок.
Хоровод з Дідом Морозом «Казкова ялинка»

Дід Мороз: Ну й веселі ви малята, хочу з вами ще пограти
Ігри з Дідом Морозом:
1,
2,
Дуже гарно ви співали, вірші читали, танцювали
 І за це в моїй торбинці, є для кожного гостинці…
Ой а де ж моя торбинка? Ось загляну під ялинку.
Якже я закінчу свято, хто забрав її малята?
          …………….бармалей……..
-ах, розбійник бармалей, він лякає всіх дітей
Та здаватись я не звик, бо я добрий чарівник..
(стукає палицею)
«Раз,два,три- не баріться, подарунки поверніться»
(забігає з торбою Бармалей і весь труситься)
Що бармалею розходився, до крадіжки  докотився?
Не роздумуй не гадай подарунки віддавай.
Не повернеш все я зможу, і тебе я заморожу, всюди льодом обкладу, та ще й снігом замету.
Бармалей:   Ой, не треба я здаюсь, не морозь я помирусь, і ви діточки не лайте, подарунки забирайте.
(роздає пластилінові цукерки)
Ведуча:  Гляньте діти пластилін, і у тебе також він.
(бармалей ховається за ялинку)
Дід Мороз: Так, ти будеш нас дурить заспіваємо як слід, щоб Бармалей затанцював, і даруночки віддав.
(Звучить музика бармалей танцює
Бармалей: Припиніть,же я вас прошу, я пробачення попрошу, більш не буду вас лякать, я вас буду цілувать…
Дід Мороз: Дітки пробачимо йому,.так!!!
Бармалей: Тепер я завжди добрим буду, і ваше свято не забуду,
                  Ось, дудусю твій мішок, пригощай усіх діток.
Дід Мороз:      Гарно танцювали, веселились
	Новорічне свято закінчилось
	Але ще не зовсім дорогенькі
	У мішку даруночки гарненькі.
Роздає подарунки і ведуча говорить привітальні слова.

----------


## irysia

Новорічна казка    12  місяців  » старша група
Під  веселу  музику  діти  забігають в зал,  стають  кругом  ялинки.
Ведуча:     Сьогодні  весело  у нас,  ми  Новий  рік  стрічаєм.
                   І всіх,  хто  в  залі  є в цей  час,  ми гаряче  вітаєм.
                   Від  душі прийміть  вітання,  і  найкращі   побажання.
                   У  здоров’ї  жити всім,  і  дорослим  і  малим.

Діти:       1. Всіх  дітей  до  залу  просимо  ласкаво,
                    Гляньте,  як ялинка,  світиться  яскраво.
                    В  гості  до  нас  завітала  вона –
                    Зелена,  розкішна,  гостя  лісова.

                2.За  вікном  біліє  сніг,  падають  сніжинки,
                   А  у  залі  гомін,  сміх, бо  прийшла  ялинка.
                   Ця  красуня  лісова,  від  іграшок  сяє,
                   Весь  садочок  наш  співа,  Новий  рік  стрічає.

                3. Ялинко, ялинко,  вогні  засвіти,
                    Малята  у  гості  до  тебе  прийшли.
                    Раз, два, три – сяй  ялинко  і гори!

                4.Здрастуй  новорічне  свято,
                   Сяй  ялиночко  ясніш,
                   Будем  гратись  танцювати
                   Грай  музико  веселіш.

5.	Усміхніться  тата й мами,
У  такий  святковий  час
Новий  рік  іде  з  піснями
Щастя  він  несе  до  нас!

6.	Здрастуй  гостю,  рік  наш  новий!
Свято  радісне,  чудове
І  сьогодні  залюбки,   заспівають  малюки!

________________________________________

Ведуча:    Нині  свято  новорічне,   але  свято  це  незвичне,
                 Всі  казки  разом  збираються,  круг  ялинки   зустрічаються.
                 Можуть  трапитись  до речі,  зовсім  незвичайні  речі.
                 Ось  послухайте  будь-ласка,   розпочинаєм  зимову  казку…
(З’являється  дівчинка-сирітка)
Дівчинка:    мачуха  прогнала  мене  з хати,  щоби  квітів  ніжних  назбирати,
                     Де ж  їх  взяти  як  тепер  зима,  де  нарвати,  як ніде  нема?
                      Іду  шукаю  лісом  темним,  чи  не  замерзну,  в цьому  я  невпевна?
             (Виходить  з-за  ялинки  Ведмідь) 


Ведмідь : Я  ведмідь –набрід, моя  сім’я  спить,
                 Лиш  я  не  сплю,  Новий  рік  люблю!
(до дівчинки)   Як  сюди  ти  дівчинко  попала?
                          Гляди  щоб  в  темнім лісі  не  пропала!

Дівчинка:   Мачуха   прогнала  мене  з  хати,
                   Щоб  підсніжників  біленьких  назбирати.
                    І  щоб  без  квітів  я  не  поверталась,
                   Щоб  навіки  в лісі я  зосталась.
Ведмідь:    Покажу я дівчинко  тобі  дорогу.
                   Буде  сироті  тобі  підмога.
                   Тільки  спершу  поможіть  малята
                   Їй  загадки  хитрі  відгадати.
Загадки:
1.Що  за  гостя  в  нас  така,  і  зелена  і струнка
   Сяє  зірка  у  горі,  на  гіллячках  ліхтарі,
    І  ростуть  на  ній  не  шишки,  а  цукерки  і  горішки….ялинка
2. Стало  біло  навкруги,  я  розтрушую  сніги,
     Заганяю  холоди,  воду  сковую в  льоди
    В  дружбі  з  дітьми  усіма,  здогадались  я  ……..зима.
3.  Срібна  зірка,  біла-біла,   на  долоню  теплу  сіла.
      А  як  сіла  то  розтала,   голуба  водиця  стала……сніжинка
 (Діти  відгадують  загадки,  ведмідь  показує  дорогу,  виходить  заходить  вовк)

Вовк:           Ох  і  горя  я  набрався.  Доки  вже  сюди  дістався,
                     Позбивав  я  навіть  п’яти,    поспішаючи  на  свято
                      Заметіль  навкруг  мете…ой,  дівчатко  сюди  йде!
(до  дівчинки)    Чого  ти  дівчинко  гуляєш,   де  знаходишся  не  знаєш?
                            Хижаки  в  кущах  сидять,  не  зоглянешся  з’їдять.

Дівчинка:      Тож  мене  прогнали  з  хати,  щоби квіти  відшукати!
Вовк:           Можу  стежку показати,  та   раніш прошу  пограти.

                                          гра……………….
(діти  граються.   Вовк  показує  дорогу з’являється  лисичка)

Лисичка:      Куди  дівчинко  ідеш,  ти  у  лісі  пропадеш!

Дівчинка:      Тож  мене  прогнали  з  хати,  щоби квіти  відшукати!
Лисичка:      дорогу  далі  показати  даю  я  також  згоду
                      А  діток  прошу  заспівати  пісеньку  зимову.
_________________________________

 (вказує  а  дорогу,  іде  за  ялинку,  виходить  зайчик)




 Зайчик:    Що  ж  таке  ой  леле! Вже  тепла  нема,
                  Білий килим  стеле  по  землі  зима.
                   Лапки  мерзнуть,  хвостик,  морозець   тріщить.
(до  дівчинки) Ой,  до  когось  в  гості.  Дівчинка  спішить!
                         Ти  замерзнуть  можеш!

Дівчинка:      Тож  мене  прогнали  з  хати,  щоби квіти  відшукати!
                       Може  ти  мені  поможеш?

Зайчик:          На  поміч  клич  собі  братів,  усіх  12  місяців
                       Лише  вони  тобі  поможуть,  і  квітів  ти  нарвати  зможеш!
(показує  дорогу  і  зникає  за  ялинкою)

Дівчинка: Де ж 12 місяців,  прошу  всіх допомагайте,  і  зі  мною  погукайте.
(діти  гукають,  з’являються  місяці  і шикуються  по-порядку)

Січень:  Йде  зима,  снігу намело,  що  тебе  сюди  привело?

Дівчинка:  Йшла  я  лісом,  йшла  крізь  хащі,
                   Зустрічала  звірів  часто,  всі  надали  допомогу. 
                    І  вказали  путь дорогу.
                    Мене  мачуха  прогнала,  щоб  я  квіточок  нарвала.
                    Та  ростуть  вони  аж  влітку…
                   Що  робити?  Яж  сирітка.
Січень:  (до  братів- місяців)
               Любі  братці  допоможем,  кожен  зробить  все  що  зможе,
               Зиму  перетворим  в  літо- назбирає  дівча  квітів.
               Один –одного  зміняйте,  пори    року  починайте!
(до дітей) А  ви  діти  час  не  гайте.  І  дівчинці  допомагайте.
             (Передає  палицю  Лютому)
Лютий:   Щоб  мій  місяць розпочати, 
                вірш  про  мене  прошу  розказати.

Дитина:   Лютий  місяць- дуже  лютий,
                Запитає в чому  взутий? виє люта  завірюха,
                Не  пускає  без  кожуха.
                Але   сонечко  сміється,  стиха  до  землі  проб’ється,
                Хоч  частинку,  хоч  хвилинку,  а  погріє її спинку
(Лютий  передає  палицю  Березню.)
Березень:   Темніє  сніжок,  тане льодок,
                   Все  оживає, коли  це  буває?    ….. у березні

-	а чим  відомий  місяць Березень? Яке  свято  відзначаємо? щоб  чарівна  палиця   перейшла до  брата  квітня  ви  повинні заспівати  пісеньку  про  маму
.________________________________-
(передає  палицю  квітню)
Квітень:        Сережки  всі  вербичка  розпустила, 
                      Як  кошенятка  м’якенькі  та  ніжні,
                      Зима  свої  віконечка  відкрила,
                      А  на  осонні  вже  розцвів  підсніжник.
(Квітень  розсипає  квіти  по  землі,  дівчинка  їх  збирає.  Дякує,  відходить,  проводиться гра )
          Гра «Хто  назбирає  більше  підсніжників  із  зав’язаними  очима»
Квітень:   (До  дівчинки)  
                  Дівчико  сідай,  Новий  рік  стрічай!  
                   (передає палицю   Травню)
Травень:     Все  оживає  від  краю і  до  краю
                    Люди  на  сонечко  вже  поглядають
                    Чи  скоро орати,  чи  скоро  садити?
                     Всі  з нетерпінням  чекають   літа.
 (передає  палицю  червню)
Червень:       В  діток  серце  аж  німіє, 
                       все  навколо  червоніє
                       треба  швидше  кликать  тата,
                      бо  черешень   не  дістати.(передає палицю  Липню.)
липень:          Пахне  медком,  бджоли  ладком,
                        оси  гудуть  нектар  з лип  беруть.(передає  палицю  серпню)
серпень:         Тепло  на  дворі,  жнива  на  порі,
                        все  достигає,  коли  це  буває?
Гра    звари  борщ  і  компот
(палиця  переходить  до  Вересня)
Вересень:      Хоч  іще   тепло  довкола,
                       Кличе  всіх  дзвінок  до  школи,
                       Працювати,  гарно  вчитись,
                       Мирно  гратись  і  дружити.
_____________________________
 (палиця  переходить  до  жовтня)
Жовтень:      На  деревах  листя  пожовтіло,
                       І  птахи  у  вирій  відлетіли,
                       На  полях  зібрали  урожаї
                       Запашні  запахли короваї.
(палиця  переходить  до  Листопада)
Листопад:      Гілочки  похитає  вітер
                       Допоможе  листкам  злетіти,
                        Покружля  ними  в  плавнім  танку
                       І  затихне  десь  на  світанку.
(палиця переходить  до   Грудня)
Грудень:       Я  землю  неквапно  обходжу.
                      Ставки  і  дерева  морожу.
                      Готуюся  друзі  до  свята
                      Бо  час  Новий  рік  зустрічати(Заводить  за  руку  Новий  рік)

Новий  рік:    Добрий  день  вітаю  вас, в цей  святковий     добрий   час!
                        Я  всім  вам  бажаю  дружби  без  краю
                        Також  хлібного  року  бажаю,
                        Щоб  скоріше  всі  виростали
                        І  батькам  на  зміну  ставали.
Січень:          ось  і Новий  рік   прийшов
                      Друзів  він  собі  знайшов,
                      Тож  давайте  всі  співати  веселитись,  танцювати.
______________________________________
(виходить  ведмідь  і  зайчиха)
Зайчиха:      Надокучило  чекати,  де ж ти  Дідусю  Морозе? Скоро  вуха  свої  
                     Відморожу  (До  ведмедя)  про  що  це ти  весь  час  думєш?
Ведмідь:      Дід  Мороз  певно  про  нас  забув?
Зайчиха:     Він  не  забув,  він до  нас  прийде  і  дарунки  принесе.
Ведмідь:     А  ми  що  подаруємо  йому?
Зайчиха:     А  дійсно,  треба  його  порадувати.
Ведмідь:   Потрібно  щось  солодке,  але  що?
Зайчиха:   Я   придумала,  я  подарую  солоденьку,  смачненьку  морквинку.
Ведмідь:    А  я  здоровенну  бочку  медку
Зайчиха:    Ну  що  там  твій  мед, морквинка смачніша
Ведмідь:    Ні  мед
(Заходить  лисичка)
Лисичка:   Чого   ви  сперечаєтесь?
Зайчиха:   Думаємо  що  подарувати  Діду  Морозу…
Лисичка:    В  мене  це не  проблема   лисичку,  курку,  качку….можу  і  індика.
(заходить  вовк)
Вовк:        Що  за  зборисько,  чого сперечаєтесь?
Лисичка:   Думаємо,  що  подарувати  Діду  Морозу?
Вовк:      Як то  що,  нема  проблем,  туди сюди  і  щось  вкрадеш.
Зайчиха:  Так  не  можна  любий  вовче,  украденого   Дід  Мороз не  захоче.
Лисичка:   Не  будемо  сперечатися,  придумаємо  дідусеві  концерт,  а  діти  нам  
                 Допоможуть,   правда  дітки,  давайте  заспіваємо веселої  пісеньки.
______________________________
Під  музику  заходить  баба  яга   і  веде  зв’язаного  Діда  Мороза  співає пісню:
	Ой  там  на  товчку  на  базарі
	Ягуся  Мороза  продавала
	Бородатий  і  чубатий,  ніс  червоний  і  пузатий  
	Хочу  вам  його  продати  і  багато  грошей  взяти
Говорить:  Люди  купуйте  Мороза,   подивіться  який  добрий  чоловік,  все  вміє 
                   Робити,   і  в  господарстві  пригодиться.
Ведуча:    Що  ти  бабо-яго  задумала.  Відпусти  Діда  Мороза,   адже  діти  чекають 
                 Його.
Баба-яга:    Ні  не  відпущу,   хіба  що  продам,  що  дасте?
Ведуча:   У  нас  тільки  пісні  і  танці
Баба-яга:  Ні  в  мене  така  валюта  не  ходить,мені  потрібні  долари,  куплю  собі 
                  сукню  до  Кощія  на  бал.

Ведуча:   Ну  нічого  ми  її  зараз   перехитримо (дістає  мішок  з  папером  і  
                говорить  Язі)  ну  що ж  яга   на  тобі  цілий  мішок  доларів  і  віддавай 
                нам  Діда  Мороза.
Баба-яга:  Ось і  добре (Міняються,  ведуча  визволяє  діда  Мороза,  а  баба-яга 
                 висипає  бумаги  з  мішка  і  влітає  обурена)
	-  Обдурили,  обхитрили,  ну  я   вам  покажу,  ви  мене  ще  згадаєте.
  	(вибігає)
Дід  Мороз:   Здрастуйте  гості,  любі  малята,  вітаю  усіх  з  новорічним  святом!!!
	    Бажаю  вам  щастя,  бажаю  здоров’я, до  вас  із  радістю  прийшов я,
 Всміхайтеся  друзям  привітно  і  мило, щоб сонечко ласкаво вам світило,
 Щоб  жили  у злагоді  ви  з усіма,  щоб  зерна  добра  не  пропали  дарма.
	    На  ялинку  подивіться,  у  якій   вона  красі,
                        Тож  давайте  веселиться,  в  хоровод  підемо  всі.
Хоровод  з Дідом  Морозо____________________________.
Ведуча:    Ти  дідусю  відпочинь  а  наші  дітки  розкажуть  тобі  вірші.
Вірші
Дід  Мороз:  Ой  дуже  гарні  вірші,  а  ще  я  хочу  з  вами  в  гру  пограти.
Гра  з Д.М.
Дід мороз:  Як  ми  гарно  веселились,  навіть  трішечки  втомились.
                    Ну  а  зараз  настав  той   час, 
                    коли  подарунки  буду  роздавати  для  вас.
(Бере  мішок  а там  мотлох)
	Ну  це  знову  витівки  баби  яги,  це  вона  забрала  ваші  подарунки, ну 
                    нічого  я  зараз  її  провчу. Напущу  морозу  і  метелиці,  нехай  померзне
(Звучить  музика  метелиці  з’являється  Баба-яга,  труситься  і  тягне  мішок)
Баба-яга:  Дід  мороз,  не  морозь  мене  більше,  забирай  свої  подарунки.
Дід  мороз:  Забирайся  звідси  геть,  щоб   я  тебе  більше  не бачив!!!
                (роздають  подарунки)
Дід  Мороз:  
                   Що ж прощатись час малята
Хочу я в Новому році
Вам здоров’я побажати
Щоб жили ви всі у мирі
І багаті, і щасливі!

Ведуча  говорить  привітальні  слова.

----------


## larusya_

*Циркова вистава.*
 (Під музику маршу діти заходять до залу та стають півколом)

Ведуча:        Пролітає планетою час
Знову свято спішить на поріг,
Щиро кличе вогнями всіх нас,
Всі:               Новий рік!   Новий рік!   Новий рік! 

*Пісня «Новий рік»*
(сідають на місця)
1 дит.           Рік Новий  - казковий час!
                      Хай здивує щастям вас!
                      Будьте добрі та здорові,
                      Побажаємо любові,
                      Світла й радощів багато,
                      Щоб життя було, як свято !

 2 дит.           На порозі Рік Новий - добрий, світлий, чарівний. 
Щастя, злагоду - усе,  хай до хати  він  несе!

 3 дит.           О дванадцятій годині
                       Похитнеться стрілка – скік!
                       І ми всі за мить єдину
                       Підростем на цілий рік! 

4 дит.            Новий рік! Новий рік! 
Пісенька лунає. 
За віконцем на поріг 
Сніг-сніжок лягає. 

 5 дит.            Вся ялинка в іграшках – 
Кульки, намистинки... 
Он бурульки на гілках, 
Зірочки, сніжинки.

 6 дит.           До нас сьогодні цирк прибув, 
  Він на гастролях довго був,
  Тепер приїхав в наш садок
  Маленьких розважать діток.

 7 дит:           Скільки сонця, скільки світла на арені зараз в нас, 
                       Купол цирку засвітився сяйвом радужних прикрас!

 8 дит:            Наш цирк запалює вогні, навколо сміх дзвенить
Запрошуєм у гості всіх у цю чудову мить.


             Ведуча:            Зустрічайте! На арені нашого цирку маленькі наїзники-ковбої
                                на своїх конячках.  Вітайте артистів!!!
*
Танок маленьких наїзників.*

             Ведуча:             Давайте поаплодуємо сміливим вершникам, яки
                                показали  свою майстерність та вправність.
             Ведуча:             А тепер, увага! Наші  граціозні Кошенята  хочуть привітати
                                усіх з новим роком та подарувати свій чудовий танок. 

       Кошеня   1:    Рік Кота – майбутній рік, Хай несе вам довгий вік,
                         2:    Радість буде і добро, в сім’ях затишок, тепло!
        Кошеня  3:     Ми – маленькі кошенята, в нас м’які, пухнасті лапи
                         4:    Любим лагідно нявчати, ще й завзято танцювати!

Парний танець Кошенят.
       Ведуча:                  Привітайте ще раз наших чудових кошенят!
                                А  виступи продовжують талановиті співаки нашого цирку! 
                                Зустрічайте їх казкову пісню! 
*
Пісня  «Время сказок настает»* 
(ансамбль)

       Ведуча:                       Наші таланти продовжують дивувати! Зараз ви побачите
                                    наших гімнасток, які здивують вас своїми пречудовими
                                     трюками.

*Танець з обручами.*

       Ведуча:                       Шановна публіка, давайте подякуємо нашим гімнасткам. 
                                  А тепер виступає нас  найсміливіший та найсильніший…
(виходить клоун Тотоша)
       Тотоша:                           Дякую, що представили мене! Я- силач, та акробат,
                                       вмію робити різні трюки. Ось подивіться!
(починає піднімати гирі)
                                       Рахуйте: раз, два … Ох,заморився. У мене до вас одне
                                       прохання. Дайте мені, будь ласка чистого носовичка, 
                                       для дуже – важливої справи!
(витирає піт з обличчя, потім витирає чоботи, 
потім тре щось на підлозі, потім віддає платок ведучій, бігає за нею,
 засовує платок. Ведуча вимагає, щоб Тотоша забрав платок. Т
ой витягує цілий ланцюжок платків)
         Ведуча:                   Розвеселив ти нас, Тотоша! Молодець!
         Тотоша:                  Та я не один такий спритний. У мене є чудові помічники - 
                                      маленькі клоуни –веселуни. Зараз вони затанцюють свій 
                                      веселий танок  !
          Тотоша:                   Молодці! Так тримати! А ще,  я вмію носити на голові ось
                                       ці снігові кульки. А ну, подивіться!
(іде між кеглів)
Хто спробує повторити мій трюк? 
*Гра «Пройти між кеглями»*
А, дорослі?
Гра з дорослими «Смертельний номер»
(кеглі прибираються, зав’язуються очі)

             Тотоша:                           А тепер - останній фокус! Хочете  я його покажу!
                                             Хто приходить раз у рік!  До дорослих і малих?
                                                         (Дід Мороз!)
                                              Раз, два, три, чотири, п’ять – 
                                              Прошу Дідуся Мороза  зустрічать!
(під муз заходить Дід Мороз)


         Дід Мороз:             Здрастуйте, мої малята.
                                          Всіх вітаю я зі святом!
                                          З роком новим, щастям новим,
                                          Всім бажаю буть здоровим!

          Ведуча:                      Дідусь Мороз, наші діти тебе дуже чекали і хоровод
                                 приготували.

*«Бум, бум, бум, годинник б’є»*
(хоровод)
           Ведуча:                    Любий Дідусь Мороз,  а тепер пограйся з нами.
*
«А у тебе Дід Мороз»*

Дід Мороз:              Ох і потішили ви мене, малята! Дякую. Щось я 
                       натанцювався з вами, втомився. Треба мені  присісти та 
                       роздивитися. Невже  це я потрапив до цирку?

Ведуча:                      Так, дідусь Морозе.  Ми тебе дуже чекали на нашій
                        цирковій виставі.  Дідусь Мороз, наші діти хочуть зробити 
                        тобі ще один сюрприз і заспівати про тебе пісеньку. Ось,
                        слухай.
*«Зимовий потяг»* 
(ансамбль )

 Дід Мороз:                   Ну і молодці, про все дізналися. Так, приїхав я
                             сьогодні   разом   с Зимонькою та її сестрицями на одному
                             потязі.  Зимонька просила передати малятам ці сніжки. 
                             Хочете з ними погратися?
Ведуча:                          Залюбки. Ми навіть гру знаємо з сніжками
Гра «Хто зайвий?»

Дід Мороз:                    Ой-ой! Що ж робити?
Ведуча:                            Що трапилося, Дідусь Морозе?
Дід Мороз:                    Ці  бешкетниці, Зимонька з сестричками пустували і 
                             мій мішок з подарунками десь заховали. Що ж мені тепер
                             робити?  Де мішок шукати?
Ведуча:                            Дідусь мороз, ти не хвилюйся, ми щось вигадаємо. 
                             Малята знають чудову пісня про Зимоньку, вона почує
                             гарний спів і обов’язково віддасть тобі твій мішок. 

*Пісня  «Там де поле, там де луг…»*

Ведуча:                           Діти, Дідусь, що це за мотузочка з’явилась , напевно
                              там щось є.  


Дід Мороз:                      Зараз ми це перевіримо. А-ну, Тотоша, скоріше
                            підходьте до мене, берімось за мотузку і тягнемо. Тільки 
                            обережно, щоб не зірвалось, що там є.
(тягнуть за мотузку та витягують мішок з подарунками)
Дід Мороз:          Та це ж мій мішок! Зимонька віддала його! 
                              Ну що ж! Настав час подаруночки вручати!
(вручає)
Ведуча:                Дякуємо, дідусь Мороз за подаруночки!

Дід Мороз:           Дякую і вам, малята за свято! З Новим  роком вас вітаю!
                                 Щастя радості бажаю!
                                 До побачення малята, хай щастить вам, дітвора!

----------


## Наташа5374

Сценарій з матеріалів форуму.Спасибі всим хто поділився.
Новорічна фієрія 
 Сценарій для дітей середньої  групи

Ведуча1: Добрий день, вам, добрі люди,
              щастя вам у хату, 
              хай добробут в сім’ях буде і тепла багато!
Ведуча2 :А здоров’я і любові повну-повну чашу,
              хай прилинуть дні чудові у родину вашу!
Ведуча1:Добігає рік до краю, кілька днів лишилось, 
              хай здійсниться, ми бажаєм, все, що не здійснилось!
Ведуча2: Підросли наші малята 
              і на рік вже старші, наші хлопчики й дівчата 
               з кожним днем все кращі!
               Зустрічаємо оплесками наших дітей!

Під пісню «Новогодняя» - (Виконувач гр. «Блестящие») до залу заходять діти ланцюжком, взявшись за руки. 
ТАНЦЮВАЛЬНА КОМПОЗИЦІЯ
                               « НОВОРІЧЧЯ ЗУСТРІЧАЄМ» 

1. Новорічне славне свято
Завітало знов до нас.
Подивіться на ялинку -
Скільки іграшок, прикрас!

2. У зеленої ялинки
Голки гострі, мов щетинки,
На гілках ялинки – шишки,
І прикраси, і горішки

3.Ялинонько-ялиночка,
Красуня, зелен - цвіт,
Від лісу принесла ти нам
На Новий рік привіт.

4. До ялинки підійдемо,
Хоровод свій поведемо!

ХОРОВОД «ЯЛИНКА »
(після хороводу діти сідають)
Ведуча: Про казку час згадати, діти,
А може нам її у гості запросити?

Дитина: Казку в гості кличуть люди – 
Так ведеться споконвік 
Рік, який почнеться з чуда,
Буде щедрим цілий рік.

Всі: Казко, казочко, прийди.
       Діток наших звесели! ( гасне світло)
ЗАГАЛЬНИЙ ТАНОК « НОВОРІЧНІ  ВОГНИКИ «(з ліхтариками)
(засвічуються вогники на ялинці – починається казка)
Вовк з вудочкою йде ловтити рибку.
Вовк: Ловись рибка велика і маленька, Ловись рибка велика і маленька.
Заходить Лисичка.
Лисичка: Не так ловиш, Вовчику!
Вовк: Ловлю, як ти колись навчила, тільки вже не на хвіст, а на вудочку.
Лисичка: А ти спробуй казати ловись рибка золота і срібна.
Вовк: Добре, спробую. Ловись рибка золота і срібна…
(із-за ялинки виходить Золота Рибка)
Золота Рибка: Відпустіть мене, які хочете 3 бажання здійсню, тільки відпустіть.
Вовк: Оце пощастило! Хочу, хочу…Що ж побажати? Може ковбаси, а може цілого кабана?
Лисичка: Це ж я тобі підказала, як рибку спіймати, то і я бажання буду загадувати.Хочу щоб вся земля вкрилася снігом.
Вовк: Ти що, руда! Тобі для щастя лише снігу не вистачає?
Лисичка: Нічого ти не розумієш. Зима надворі, а снігу немає. Був би сніг, я б зайців десятками знаходила по їх слідам на снігу. А так, не можу жодного знайти.
Золота Рибка: Хвиля в морі підіймись
І бажаннячко здійснись! (ударяє один раз у долоні)

Сніжиночки летіть
і на землю упадіть.

ТАНЕЦЬ СНІЖИНОЧОК

Золота Рибка: Тепер слухаю друге бажання.
Вовк: Руда, ну побажай тепер чогось розумнішого.
Лисичка: Хочу прикрас. Там всяких брильянтів та рубінів, щоб на шию можна було повісити, і воно так блищало, так іскрилося.
Вовк: (махає безнадійно рукою) Ну як завжди, знову дурниці.
Золота Рибка: Хвиля в морі підіймись
І бажаннячко здійснись! (ударяє один раз у долоні)

ТАНЕЦЬ ХЛОПЧИКІВ З МЯЧАМИ (які покладені в мішечки)

(наприкінці танцю діти складають мячі у великий мішок, який тримає Золота Рибка, і вона дістає з нього намисто, покладене у мішок раніше і одягає намисто Лисиці).

Лисичка: Яка краса! Ой, останнє бажання лишилося. А загадаю я щоб зявився тут дід Мороз. Далі він буде виконувати мої бажання.
Золота Рибка: Хвиля в морі підіймись
І бажаннячко здійснись! (ударяє один раз у долоні)

ПІСНЯ « ДІД МОРОЗ»

До залу заходять Д.М. і Снігуронька
Дід Мороз
Чую, чую. Вже іду я.
Здрастуйте гості, любі малята
Вітаю усіх з Новорічним я святом.
Бажаю всім щастя, бажаю здоров’я
До вас у садочок з радістю йшов я.
Поспішав дітей привітати зі святом.
Та всього найкращого всім побажати.

Снігуронька: З Новим роком вас вітаєм.
Зичим свят веселих вам!
Щастя, радості бажаєм
Всім малятам і гостям!

Лисичка: Діду Морозе, тепер вже ти будеш мої бажання здійснювати.
Дід Мороз: Я здійснюю бажання лише слухняних дітей, а ви з Вовком, як мені відомо, всіх ображаєте: і Колобка, і Півника, і Зайчика.
Вовк: Ну тоді ми вам все свято зіпсуєм. Вогники на ялинці потушимо, Снігурку вкрадем.

Дід Мороз: діти, ми ж не дамо Лисиці і Вовку можливості забрати у нас свято? Хто зі мною проти Вовка і Лисиці?

Заєць: До зайців усі несправедливі
Кажуть, дуже ми лякливі,
Та не вірте, це все казка
А мій страх – звичайна маска.
Над лисицею сміюсь,
Вовка теж я не боюсь.

Колобок: Я Колобок румяний, 
З скоринкой, запашний
Для Лиски самий гарний, 
Бажаний і смачний.
Та тільки більш не буду 
Для лисоньки співать,
Котитись буду далі, 
Лисичці – не здогнать!

Півник: (співає на мелодію рос. нар. пісні «Ах ви сени мои , сени»

Дуже я люблю зерно,
Гречку, рис, овес, пшоно.
Та Лисички голос знаю,
Двері їй не відчиняю.
Кукурік, кукурік, 
Обережним бути звик.
Кукурік, кукурік, 
Справим дружно Новий рік.

Журавель: (тримає в руках глечик)
В мене глечик не простий,
Він високий і вузький
Покладу в нього обід
Лиску пригощу, як слід.

Червона шапочка: (співає на мотив пісні «Я лисичка, я сестричка)



Я Лисички пісню знаю
На свій лад її співаю
З нею по стежинці йду двічі
І гостинці всім несу.

А якщо зустріну вовка
Злого вовка, лютого.
Я його не побоюсь двічі
І чарівно посміхнусь.

3-є поросят: (разом) І ніякий лютий звір
Не зайде до нас у двір
(3 порося танцюють.)

7 козенят: (всі дівчата співають на мелодію пісні «Я Коза Дереза»)
Тупу – тупу ножками
Сколем тебе рожками.

(всі діти тупають ногами)

Дід Мороз: Бачите, Вовк і Лисичка, як нас багато?
Вовк: Ой, налякали
Лисичка:Он, дивіться, фейєрверк!
Дід Мороз: Де?
Лисичка: Та ось же! (відволікає увагу Д.М. і дітей)
(Вовк у цей час краде Снігуроньку, за ними тікає за ялинку і Лисичка, дмухаючи на ялинку. Вогники на ялинці гаснуть)
Дід Мороз: От я старий, вихвалявся, а за снігуркою не додивився. Тепер треба йти Снігуроньку визволяти. Дорога далека, треба спочатку по крижинам іти.

ГРА: ПРОЙДИ ПО КРИЖИНАМ

ГРА В СНІЖКИ (попади у ціль, у будиночок)

Із-зі будиночка, що біля ялиночки виходить Снігуронька, а за нею Вовк з перебинтованою головою, а Лисичка, з перебинтованою рукою. 
Снігуронька: Спасибі любі діти, що не покинули в біді.
Вовк з Лисицею: Пробачте нас, ми більше не будемо!
Дід Мороз:Добре,пробачимо вас в такий святковий час, та дивіться мені . пакостей не робіть; ставайте тоді в хоровод, веселіть діточок!

ХОРОВОД : «Дід Мороз запросив»
   Дід Мороз. Тепер настав час засвітити нашу чудову новорічну
       ялинку.  Допоможете мені, діти?
Дитина5: Дід Мороз, тебе прохаєм,
Хай же вогники палають.
Скажем дружно: раз, два, три!
Ялинко, вогнями гори!(ялинка не запалюється)

Д.М : Ти чому, ялиночко, вогники не засвітила,
         Дітвора старанно тебе за вогники просили?
ФОНОГРАМА «ЯЛИНКА-КАПРИЗУЛЯ» 
(ой, як набридло мені чути кожний рік одне й те ж: 1.2,3 , 1. 2,3 могли б придумати що небудь новіше, ось я цілий рік думала, як на мені вогники запалити і придумала, а підказку зніміть з моїх віт…)
Д.М.: Ой, ялинка вередлива,
Не горить… Ну це й не диво.
Її треба розсмішити,
Веселеньке щось зробити.
Вушка вниз всі потягнули
Вогники щоб спалахнули…
Не горять? Тоді малята,
Треба нам поприсідати:
(Присідають)
Один…два…три…чотири…пять..
Що? Вони знову не горять?
Ручки вгору….Опустили…
«Буратіночку» зробили…
Загорілися? От лихо?
То тепер замріть всі тихо..
(Говорить пошепки далі)
А тепер по команді не вагайся
Кричи: «Ялиночко, прокидайся!»
Всі разом дуже голосно: Ялиночко, прокидайся!
ВОГНИКИ ЗАГОРАЮТЬСЯ. 
Ведуча: Д.М. це твоя рукавичка?
Д.М.: Поки ялинку запалив , рукавички загубив.
Ведуча: Що б на руку рукавицю одягти з дітками
            гру проведи. То ж попробуй її дожени!
ГРА« ДОЖЕНИ РУКАВИЧКУ» 

Дід Мороз: Щось втомився я ,малята, відпочити треба.

Вірші

(чути бій курантів)
Дід Мороз: Чуєте, Новий рік наступає , треба всіх, всіх привітати.

ПІСНЯ «З НОВИМ РОКОМ»

Дід Мороз: Для таких гарних діточок я подарунки приготував. Але ж де вони? Загубив, чи що?
Вовк: Тримай Дід Мороз, вудочку, поклич Золоту Рибку і вона тобі допоможе
Дід Мороз: Дякую Вовчику! Ловись рибка велика і маленька!

(витягує вудочкою мішок з подарунками)
Дід Мороз: От рибка, от молодець! Знала яке бажання я загадаю!

Роздає подарунки.

----------


## Наташа5374

Новорічна подорож
Сценарій новорічного ранку для дітей старшої  групи.
  ТАНЦЮВАЛЬНА КОМПОЗИЦІЯ» КАРНАВАЛ «

Дитина: Нумо до залу! Просим ласкаво!
Гляньте - ялинка сяє яскраво
В гості до нас завітала вона
Пишна, розкішна краса лісова!

Дитина: Сьогодні всі ми зустрічаєм
Щасливе свято – Новий рік
І всім сьогодні побажаєм
Добра і мира на весь вік.

Дитина: Чути сміх на карнавалі,
Ясно вогники горять.
Ми зібрались круг ялинки
Разом Новий рік стрічать!

Пісня про новий рік

Діти сідають на стільчики. 
Під казкову музику заходить Снігурочка

Снігуронька: Хто це так гарно співає? Здрастуйте, малята! Ви впізнаєте мене? 
Я – Снігурочка, внучка Дідуся Мороза.
Всі мене у гості ждуть 
Королевою зовуть. 
Через ріки, через гори 
Поспішаю в кожний дім 
І казкові подарунки 
Дітлахам дарую всім. 
З Новим роком вас вітаю. 
Щастя радості бажаю. 
Діти, а ви не бачили мого дідуся Мороза? Він, напевно, роздає подарунки звірятам в лісі. Гукайте гучніше!

Діти гукають Діда Мороза. Під розгуляйтесь хуртовини заходить Д.М.
Дід Мороз.
Мандрував я довгий час,
В селах та містах бував,
Льодом ріки укривав,
А тепер прийшов до вас.
З Новим роком вас вітаю,
Щастя і добра бажаю!
Снігурочка ховається за ялинкою. Д.М. каже:

- Дітки, а ви не бачили моєї онучки Снігурочки? Де ж це вона? ( шукає її за ялинкою, спочатку з одної сторони, потім – з іншої. Не може знайти. Снігурочка ніжно підходить ззаду, торкається за плечі Д.М. і каже: - Ось, я мій любий дідусь, а ти й не побачив).
Дід Мороз. Ось ти де, онучка. Вирішила пожартувати зі старим.
                  У садочку казковому
                    славному, чудовому
                    Нехай гучний лунає сміх
                    З Новим роком вас усіх!
                  ПІСНЯ «ЯЛИНКА»

 Тепер настав час засвітити нашу чудову новорічну ялинку. Допоможете мені, діти?
Дитина5: Дід Мороз, тебе прохаєм,
Хай же вогники палають.
Скажем дружно: раз, два, три!
Ялинко, вогнями гори!(ялинка не запалюється)

Д.М : Ти чому, ялиночко, вогники не засвітила,
Дітвора старанно твої вогники світила?
ФОНОГРАМА «ЯЛИНКА-КАПРИЗУЛЯ» 
(ой, як набридло мені чути кожний рік одне й те ж: 1.2,3 , 1. 2,3 могли б придумати що небудь новіше, ось я цілий рік думала, як на мені вогники запалити і придумала, а підказку зніміть з моїх віт…)

Д.М.: Ой, ялинка вередлива,
Не горить… Ну це й не диво.
Її треба розсмішити,
Веселеньке щось зробити.
Вушка вниз всі потягнули
Вогники щоб спалахнули…
Не горять? Тоді малята,
Треба нам поприсідати:
(Присідають)
Один…два…три…чотири…пять..
Що? Вони знову не горять?
Ручки вгору….Опустили…
«Буратіночку» зробили…
Загорілися? От лихо?
То тепер замріть всі тихо..
(Говорить пошепки далі)
А тепер по команді не вагайся
Кричи: «Ялиночко, прокидайся!»
Всі разом дуже голосно: Ялиночко, прокидайся!
ВОГНИКИ ЗАГОРАЮТЬСЯ. 
Снігурочка: Дідусю, подивись як гарно засяяла ялиночка, мабуть вже настав час заспівати пісню навколо неї.
Ведуча: нумо діти ,всі ставаймо, хоровод розпочинаймо.

Пісня: «Новорічний хоровод» 
(після пісні діти сідають на стільчики)
Снігурочка: Дідусю, подивись  як гарно навколо, справжнє свято. Але ж яке новорічне свято без дива. Дідусю, подаруй мені і діткам подарунок, - сотвори диво!
Д.М.: А якого ж дива ти бажаєш, моя люба онучка?
Снігурочка: Я бажаю світом мандрувати
І всіх дітей зі святом привітати!

Д.М.: Добре, Снігуронька. Я виконаю твоє бажання. Ми всі разом помандруємо по різних країнах. Є у мене в мішку  чарівний подарунок. 
(достає з мішка глобус).
Це чарівний глобус, за допомогою якого ми зможемо помандрувати по країнах світу.
Ось він! Потрібно покрутити його і сказати чарівні слова:

«Ти крутись чарівний глобус
Чудеса нам подаруй.
Разом з нами – малюками
По країнах помандруй!»
То, що, вирушаємо? (діти промовляють слова, Д.М. крутить глобус)
Ведуча: Ось і західна країна,
Тут снігів немає нині.
Люди тут сміливі, дужі,
До таночків не байдужі.


(виходять ковбої, виконують танок)

Танок ковбоїв

Ковбої: Найкращі вітання прийміть від нас в святковий час!
На лапках м’якеньких, як котик пухнастий
До вас хай прийде Новий рік.
Усміхнеться тепло і скаже: « Ну здрастуй!»
І радо ввійде на поріг.

Снігурочка: : Дякуємо за побажання. Запрошуємо з нами мандрувати і весь світ зі святом вітати!

Ведуча: Ну, що, продовжуємо подорож.
Снігурочка: Пропоную відправитися на північ. 
(діти промовляють слова, Д.М крутить глобус)

«Ти крутись чарівний глобус
Чудеса нам подаруй.
Разом з нами – малюками
По країнах помандруй!»

Танець метелиць 

(звучить музика,виходе дівчинка – метелиця) 
Дитина: Прийміть від нас вітання з Новим роком
З новим роком вас вітаємо,
Всього найкращого бажаємо.
Хай несе вам Новий рік
Мир та радість на поріг!

Ведуча: Дякуємо за вітання. Дозвольте й нам привітати вас віршами та піснею про найкращу пору року для малюків, - зиму. (діти встають для виконання пісні)

дитина: Зима! Зима! Усякий знає,
Вона холодною буває
Летять, кружляють, як пушинки
Легкі, білесенькі сніжинки.



дитина: А я милуюся зимою
Її холодною красою
Вона убрана в оксамит
І всіх веде в казковий світ.

дитина: Якби узимку замість снігу
Летіло з неба крем – брюле,
Якби на річці замість криги
Був мармелад або желе.

дитина: Тоді, напевно, втричі більше
Любила б зиму дітвора
«Зима, - казали б , - найсмачніша
І найчудовіша пора!»

дитина: Нам свято веселе зима принесла
Святкує, радіє уся дітвора,
Тож нумо у коло ставаймо 
І пісню про зиму співаймо! 
Пісня «Ой прийшла зима» 

(під час пісні зникає снігуронька, гасне світло). 
ДіД Мороз : 
Погляньте, глобус сам закрутився. Це ж вітер його закрутив, а де наша Снігурочка поділася? 
ВЕДУЧА:Мабудь хтось її викрав. Дід Мороз, що ж нам робити?

Дід Мороз: не хвилюйтеся діти, ми зараз відшукаємо її я ж маю чарівний посох. Зараз почаклую і ми перенесемось до неї. 
Один два три – нам Снігуроньку знайди!
Гей сніжиноньки крутіться – злодії Снігуроньки з,явіться.
Звучить музика і зявляється Баба Яга, Дід Мороз ховається за ялинку.

Баба Яга: Як же Діду закрити путь
Сані ті перевернуть?
Як засвищу, завищу
Галас отакий здійму
Щоб снігурку не знайшли
Перекрию всі шляхи.
Чується свист за дверима.
Ой шумить і гуде 
Мабудь милий мій іде!

(зявляється Чахлик Невмирущий на роликах з лижними палками)

Чахлик: що все святкуєш, гуляєш
Мене красеня навіть не згадаєш!
Баба Яга: зявився не запилився
Хоч би таксі своє зняв.
Чахлик :Так я зараз вмить!
(поки він знімає ролики Баба Яга говорить)
Баба Яга: Я Бабусенька, я ягусенька
Красотуленька така хоч і кістяна нога
В цілім світі я одна – краса моя неземна
Тра-ля-ля , тра-ля-ля отака баба Яга.
Підходе до Чахлика і співає: 
А я сьогодні довго-довго наряджалась
До тебе милий мій на рандеву збиралась
На мені туфлі ті що взула і забула
Із секонд-хенду гарну юбку натянула.

Чахлик: вашу ручку фрау - мадам
Я урок вам перший дам.
Як затанцюєш так як я –
Своє серце тобі я віддам.
Танець Баби Яги і Чахлика.
Баба Яга: Чахлику ми тут з тобою витанцьовуємо, а нашу Снігурку ніхто не вкраде? 
Чахлик: не бійся її охороняють наші друзі – розбійники.
Баба Яга: ой так я ж забула…. Ой щось мені людським духом пахне, дітьми. Ой лишенько а де ж ми? І стільки дітей навкруги. 
Чахлик: та це ми ж мабуть у дитячому садочку!
Баба Яга: та ні! Звідки вони взялися ми ж у лісі були?!?!
Ведуча: так вірно ви у дитячому садочку! 
Дід Мороз виходить із-за ялинки 
Дід Мороз: Ага ось ви і попалися злодії! Віддавайте на нашу Снігуроньку. 
Баба Яга: яку таку Снігуроньку?
Дід Мороз: то я вас заморожу! 
Баба Яга: Ну що віддамо? Я не хочу, щоб мене таку молоду і красиву Дід заморозив .


Чахлик: я теж не хочу! Кличемо розбійників. 
Свистять і зявляються розбійники.

Танок розбійників.

Розбійники: Ми розбійники - пірати,
Любимо людей лякати,
А ще любимо вас їсти
Все їмо – і м’ясо й кістки!
Ведуча: Почекайте, почекайте
Ви нас друзі не лякайте!
А на смак ми не смачні,
Бо їмо одні борщі.
Ну морозиво буває шоколадом заїдаєм 
Мармелад або желе, чи зефір і крем – брюле
На обід ми все з’їдаєм, ще й сиропом запиваєм!
Так діти? 
Розбійники:
1.Ох, я так люблю морозиво !
2.-А я мармелад і зефір…!!!
3.Та якщо сказать по ділу,
Ми давно людей не їли,
4.Як з’їмо когось в обід
Цілий день болить живіт.
Ведуча: А це тому, що ви не займаєтеся спортом, мало рухаєтеся і не правильно харчуєтесь 
Розбійники: А де нам займатися спортом?
Ведуча: Треба мати бажання і знати цікаві ігри. Хочете ми вас навчимо?
Розбійники: Звичайно!
Баба Яга: То давайте позмагаємось! Якщо ти виграєш Морозе то ми віддамо тобі твою Снігурку.
Дід Мороз: Я згоден. Ви допоможете мені діти? 

Ігри з розбійниками:
Естафета (для дітей)
Хто швидче підніме сніжку (Дід Мороз і Баба Яга).
Дід Мороз: Ось ми і перемогли . відавайте нам Снігуроньку
Розбійники заводять і відпускають снігуроньку.
Дід Мороз: Дякую вам що відпустили мою внученьку. І за це я вас не заморожу і відпущу. 
Бага Яга і Чахлик : Дякую! Бувайте здорові. 
Виходять з залу .
Ведуча: а ми продовжуємо наше свято.
Д.М.: Ну що ж . Прийшов час головного дива.
Снігурочка: Сьогодні на святі я скільки див побачила, невже іще є дива?
Д.М.: Так і це найдивовижніше із див.
Снігурочка: : Давай тоді скоріш! 
Д.М.: Зачекай коли годинники проб’ють 12, а поки діти нехай віршики прочитають! 
дитина: В грудневу ніч Мороз тріскучий
Гуляє в селах і містах
І залишає слід блискучий
На всіх озерах і річках.
дитина: Освітлюють далекі зорі
Йому дорогу всюдибіч,
Повітря чисте і просторе,
Надходить новорічна ніч.
дитина: Новий рік іде землею
В чистім полі, без доріг
Світять зорі понад нею
Розсіває срібний сніг.
дитина: З новим роком! З добрим роком!
Хай на крилах лине час,
Хай же буде з кожним роком
Більше радощів у вас!

Пісня: «Під Новий рік» 

Снігуронька: Увага! Увага! Годинник б’є 12 раз! Чародійства прийшов час!
(звучить бій годинника у запису ) (з неба падає зірка)
Снігурочка: Подивіться з неба впала зірочка. Хай кожен загадає бажання і воно обов’язково здійсниться.
Снігурка: З Новим роком милі друзі.
                  Щастя вам, як квітів в лузі, 
                  Хай життя буде веселе
                  В усіх хатах і оселях
                  І у кожному серденьку
                  Сяє зіронька ясненька!


Дід Мороз: Я хочу привітати всіх – 
Дорослих і дітей малих
І побажати щастя й сміху
Здоров’я, радості, пісень.
Нехай несе вам щире світло
І кожен рік і кожен день!

Ведуча: Рік Новий - казковий час!
Хай здивує щастям Вас
Рік добра і рік кохання.
Тож приймайте привітання:
Будьте добрі та здорові,
Побажаємо любові,
Світла й радощів багато,
Щоб життя було, як свято!
Всі: З Новим роком!
Під музику роздають подарунки

----------


## Наташа Загалюк

Новий рік у лісовій хатинці»або ВОВК ТА СЕМЕРО КОЗЕНЯТ.....
 Середня група
 1 дитина: Увага, увага! Вже час розпочати
 у нашім садочку нам свято зими.
 Веселе, щасливе і радісне свято, 
 на нього чекали давно уже ми.
 2 дитина : Лунає кришталевий дзвін – запрошує на свято він!
 Запрошує в садок усіх ,нехай лунає в залі сміх!
 Разом : Поспішайте, гості любі ,ось-ось почнеться бал!
 Бал чудовий, бал казковий Новорічний карнавал 

 Під музику до залу забігають діти і стають півколом
 перед ялинкою
 1 дитина: Сьогодні весело у нас
 Ми Новий рік стрічаєм.
 Усіх хто в залі є в цей час,
 Ми гаряче вітаєм.
 2 дитина: Новий рік, Новий рік
 Йде, мов добрий чарівник.
 На річках склянні мости,
 В білих шапках всі хати.
 3 дитина: І ялинка в добрий час
 Завітала знов до нас.
 Сяє вогниками зал,
 В нас сьогодні карнавал.
 4 дитина: Подивіться, подивіться,
 Скільки зоряних прикрас.
 І ніде нема ялинки
 От такої, як у нас!
 5дитина: На ялинку всі чекали! А малята ніч не спали!
 Вірші вчили, малювали, ігри різні готували.
 Разом всі і поодинці, догодити щоб ялинці.
 6дитина: Добрий день, Ялинко мила! Гарно як, що ти прийшла.
 В хоровод усіх зібрала і, мов мама, обняла.
 7дитина: Вся вбралась, причепурилась гостя новорічних свят.
 Круг ялинки, подивіться, скільки радісних малят!
 8 дитина: Усміхніться, тата й мами, у такий святковий час
 Новий Рік іде з піснями, щастя він несе для нас!
 9 дитина: Нам дуже, дуже весело і настрій – просто клас!
 Тож пісню про ялиноньку ми виконаєм враз.

 Хоровод «Новорічний»
 Ведуча : Сьогодні ніч незвична, це нічка новорічна!
 А в новорічну ніч, до речі, стаються незвичайні речі!
 ( виходять дівчата-Зірочки)
 Зірочка 1: Ми зорі чарівні
 Нам вже час вставати
 Зірочка 2: Будем ясно над землею
 До ранку блищати.
 Зірочка 3: Я вмію сказати найкращі вітання
 Вдивіться у даль коли зірка летить.
 Зірочка 4: Я вмію бажати найкращі бажання
 І мрії здійснити в казкову цю мить.
 Зірочка 5: Я в ніч новорічну освічу дорогу,
 І сріблом засяє вечірній сніжок.
 Зірочка 6: А я Новий рік приведу до порогу
 І щастя йому покладу у мішок.
 Разом: Як тільки вечір настає
 На небі ми з’являємось,
 Танцюєм зоряний танок,
 З подружками стрічаємось.
 «Танок Зірочок»

 Дитина: Новорічне свято нині
 Всі святкують в Україні
 Завітав вже на поріг
 Новий день і Новий рік!
 Дитина: Здрастуй, Новорічне свято, сяй, ялиночко, ясніш!
 Будем весело співати, грай же, музико, скоріш

 Пісня «Новорічна пісенька »
 Дитина: А тепер, як ваша ласка,
 Прошу завітати в казку.
 От галявина і хатка.
 Будем грати в козеняток…
 На галяві лісовій
 Ми зустрінем Рік Новий.
 ( Із хати виходить Коза.)
 Коза: Де ж мої малята,
 Дітки – козенята,
 Сірі і біленькі,
 Любі веселенькі?

 Діти: Ми тут!
 (Діти підходять до Кози.)
 Коза: Ви мої хороші,
 Милі добрі, гожі.
 А тепер станьте в ряд мої синочки
 А між вами стануть дочки
 І за мною всі гуртом затанцюємо рядком.

 Пісня-танець козенят «Весела забава»

 Коза: Тс-с-с!Малята!Не шуміть!
 Зупиніться хоч на мить.
 Нині Новорічне свято.
 Я Мороза йду шукати.
 Щоб дарунки вам приніс.
 Зараз я піду у ліс.
 Ви ж удома залишайтесь.
 Хто б не був, не відчиняйте.
 (Козенята розміщуються на лавці перед хатинкою. Коза йде навколо ялинки.)

 Коза: Дідусю Морозе!Де ти?! Відгукнися! (іде новколо ялинки)
 (Виходить Білоснжка.)
 Коза: Хто ти дівчинко як звуть?
 Білосніжка: Білосніжку знають всі – 
 і дорослі, і малі.
 Білосніжне личко маю, 
 і тому так називають.
 Я по лісу блукала,
 Між ялинок гномів шукала.
 Позвоню я у дзвіночок
 Гномів скличу у таночок.
 Гномик 1: А ось і ми!
 Сьогодні чудове свято зими. 
 Гномик2: Ми – казкові гноми, раді працювати,
 Друзям всім допомагати
 Гномик3: Дуже добрий ми народик,
 Просто в нас така вже мода:
 Добре вихований гном
 Мусить буть буркотуном.
 Гномик4: Нам відомі всі стежки,
 Нас лякаються вовки.
 Гномик 5: Полюбляєм кашу.
 Ліс – домівка наша. 
 Гномик 6: А сьогодні потанцюєм,
 хай ніхто тут не сумує.

 Танець «Білосніжки і Гномиків»
 Коза: Гноми, дорогенькі, скажіть, 
 Де Дідуся Мороза знайти допоможіть ?

 Гномик : Ось ялинка чарівна
 Вам обов’язково допоможе вона.
 Як навколо обійдете,
 В країну снігу попадете.
 Там хатинка дідуся Мороза.
 Коза: Дякую вам Браття- гномики. 
 Під музику виходять 3 поросят 
 Коза: Знову гості до ялинки поспішають. Хто ви?
 Поросятко1: Ми веселі поросятка
 Новорічне любим свято.
 Поросята 2: Дуже любимо скакати,
 Взимку із сніжками грати.
 Поросятко3: І Вовку нас образити 
 Ніколи не дамо,
 Як тільки сюди сунеться – 
 Відразу поб’ємо (показує кулак)

 «Пісня поросят»
 Коза: Поросята дорогі, скажіть, Діда Мороза ви не зустрічали ?
 Поросята: Ні не зустрічали.
 (Зявляєть Лисенятко. Виконує пісню «Лисеня»)
 Я-руденьке Лисеня.
 Всіх обманюю щодня.
 Хоч ще зовсім я маленьке,
 Та розумне і хитреньке.
 Дуже мудрий весь наш рід.
 Довіряти нам не слід.
 Коза: Лисенятко. Ти не зустрічало діда Мороза?
 Я хочу запросити його на Новий рік до своїх козенят.
 Лисеня: Я заведу тебе до Діда Мороза. Біжи за мною.
 (Лисеня, а за ним Коза Дрібним кроком обходять коло під музику вступу до пісеньки 
 « Лисеня». Лисеня підводить Козу до дверей хатини Вовка.)
 Лисеня: Ось тут живе Дід Мороз. Стукай у двері.
 Коза: Ну добре, послухаюсь тебе. Тук – тук - тук!
 Дідусю, відчини, будь ласка.
 (Із дверей виходить Вовк. Лисенятко сідає на стільчик.)
 Вовк: Кого я бачу! Люба кумонька Коза! Добридень !
 (Вовк і Коза виконують пісню «Заходь ,дорогенька». )
 Вовк: Заходь. Дорогенька. До мене в хатину.
 Давно я чекаю тебе на гостину.
 Коза: Ой ні,я не хочу дотебе у хату.
 Бо в мене ще вдома роботи багато.
 Вовк: Заходь, моя Кізко, бо я пригощаю:
 Солодкі цукерки у мене до чаю.
 Коза: Ой ні. я не хочу до тебе у хату.
 Бо в мене ще вдома роботи багато.
 (Вовк і Коза кружляють, Вовк, не випускаючи кози з рук, заводить її у свою хату. Вовк зачиняє двері на ключ.)
 Вовк: Лисеня, де ти?
 Лисеня: Я тут.
 Вовк: Дякую тобі, Лисенятко, за Козу. 
 Приходь до мене на новорічну вечерю. 

 Коза: Вовче! Вовче! Відпусти мене!..
 Вовк: Чого захотіла! Сиди собі тихенько та їж цукерки.
 Коза: Відпусти мене, бо ж мої дітки козенята на мене чекають!
 Вовк: Не проблема! Зараз приведу до тебе козенят.
 (Вовк і Лисеня під музику обходять ялинку, підходять до хатки Кози.
 Вовк виконує «Пісню Кози» грубим голосом.)
 Козенята ви маленькі.
 Відчиняйте – но швиденько.
 Бо матусенька прийшла.
 Молочка вам принесла.
 Козенятко 1: Це не нашої матусі голосочок.
 Козенятко 2: Наша матуся співає тоненько.
 Козенятка(разом): Не відчинимо тобі!
 Вовк: Лисенятко, що робити?
 Лисеня: Треба їх перехитрити. Одягнися Дідусем Морозом. 
 Вовк: Добре ти придумало. Зачекай мене тут. А я зараз прийду.
 (Вовк виходить)
 Дитина: Під ялинкою Лисеня гуляє
 І на Вовчика чекає.
 Один, два, три, чотири, п’ять
 Вийшов Вовчик полювати.
 Дитина: Стерегтися звірям слід.
 Бо шукає він обід.
 А сьогодні Вовк на свято
 Козеняток буде мати.
 (З’являється вовк, переодягнений на Діда Мороза, несе порожню торбу.)
 Вовк: Дід Мороз і лісі гуляє
 Та звіряток зі святом вітає.
 Тук- тук- тук! Малі козенята!
 Запросіть Мороза до хати.
 Козенятко 3: Дід Мороз Червоний ніс
 Подарунки нам приніс!
 (Козенята підбігають до Вовка , радіють.0
 Козенятко4: Дідусю Морозе! Ти такий хороший!
 Козенятко 5: Дідусю, ми тебе чекали!
 Козенятко 6: Покажи нам подарунки!
 Вовк: Зараз торбу розв’яжу,
 Подарунки покажу.
 Хто сміливий? Не дрімай!
 Подарунки діставай!
 ( Проводиться гра «Дірявий мішок». Козенята почергово лізуть крізь мішок і сідають на лаву біля своєї хатки, Вовк цього не помічає, він промовляє: «От і добре! Молодці! Самі лізуть у мішок!» Розглядає порожній мішок.)
 Вовк: А де ж Козенята?
 Ой, лишенько.а мішок то дірявий! Де ви? 
 Що ж тепер робити?
 Лисеня: Запроси їх поспівати.
 Вовк: Козенята! Дід Мороз запрошує вас разом поспівати. Хто буде гарно співати , той отримає подарунки.
 Пісня «Дивак»

 Козенята(разом): Ти не Дід Мороз, а Вовк!
 (Козенята беруть Лисеня і Вовкав в коло.)
 Козенятко 7: Ану кажи : де наша мама?!
 Козенятко 8: Кажи. Бо ми тебе не випустимо!
 (Проводиться гра «Мишоловка». Під музику Лисеня і Вовк намагається вибратися з кола, а козенята його не випускають. )
 Вовк: Вашу маму я зачинив у своїй хаті.
 Козенята(разом):Веди нас туди!
 ( Вовчик попереду. А за ним ланцюжком козенята ідуть до дверей. 
 За якими схована Коза.)
 Вовк: Ось ключик! Зараз відчиню. Чик – чик.
 Виходить Коза, Козенята до неї туляться, кричать:»Мама!Мама»»
 Коза: Ви ж мої малята,
 Любі козенята!
 Білий пух летить із неба.
 Всіх запрошую до себе.

 Ведуча: Свято в дитсадку триває, 
 Тільки ще когось немає. 
 А без нього Новий рік 
 І не стане на поріг. 
 Хто ж то – гість цей довгожданий?
 У кожух червоний вбраний,
 Борода, як білий сніг,
 І даруночки для всіх.
 Хто це, діти?
 Діти (хором): Дід Мороз!
 Ведуча: Правильно, вгадали!
 Малюки, допомагайте,

----------

inessa-tkach (30.10.2018), Iran210361 (31.10.2018), Nezabudka157 (15.10.2018), Олена911 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Наташа Загалюк

Новий рік у лісовій хатинці»або ВОВК ТА СЕМЕРО КОЗЕНЯТ.....
 Середня група
 1 дитина: Увага, увага! Вже час розпочати
 у нашім садочку нам свято зими.
 Веселе, щасливе і радісне свято, 
 на нього чекали давно уже ми.
 2 дитина : Лунає кришталевий дзвін – запрошує на свято він!
 Запрошує в садок усіх ,нехай лунає в залі сміх!
 Разом : Поспішайте, гості любі ,ось-ось почнеться бал!
 Бал чудовий, бал казковий Новорічний карнавал 

 Під музику до залу забігають діти і стають півколом
 перед ялинкою
 1 дитина: Сьогодні весело у нас
 Ми Новий рік стрічаєм.
 Усіх хто в залі є в цей час,
 Ми гаряче вітаєм.
 2 дитина: Новий рік, Новий рік
 Йде, мов добрий чарівник.
 На річках склянні мости,
 В білих шапках всі хати.
 3 дитина: І ялинка в добрий час
 Завітала знов до нас.
 Сяє вогниками зал,
 В нас сьогодні карнавал.
 4 дитина: Подивіться, подивіться,
 Скільки зоряних прикрас.
 І ніде нема ялинки
 От такої, як у нас!
 5дитина: На ялинку всі чекали! А малята ніч не спали!
 Вірші вчили, малювали, ігри різні готували.
 Разом всі і поодинці, догодити щоб ялинці.
 6дитина: Добрий день, Ялинко мила! Гарно як, що ти прийшла.
 В хоровод усіх зібрала і, мов мама, обняла.
 7дитина: Вся вбралась, причепурилась гостя новорічних свят.
 Круг ялинки, подивіться, скільки радісних малят!
 8 дитина: Усміхніться, тата й мами, у такий святковий час
 Новий Рік іде з піснями, щастя він несе для нас!
 9 дитина: Нам дуже, дуже весело і настрій – просто клас!
 Тож пісню про ялиноньку ми виконаєм враз.

 Хоровод «Новорічний»
 Ведуча : Сьогодні ніч незвична, це нічка новорічна!
 А в новорічну ніч, до речі, стаються незвичайні речі!
 ( виходять дівчата-Зірочки)
 Зірочка 1: Ми зорі чарівні
 Нам вже час вставати
 Зірочка 2: Будем ясно над землею
 До ранку блищати.
 Зірочка 3: Я вмію сказати найкращі вітання
 Вдивіться у даль коли зірка летить.
 Зірочка 4: Я вмію бажати найкращі бажання
 І мрії здійснити в казкову цю мить.
 Зірочка 5: Я в ніч новорічну освічу дорогу,
 І сріблом засяє вечірній сніжок.
 Зірочка 6: А я Новий рік приведу до порогу
 І щастя йому покладу у мішок.
 Разом: Як тільки вечір настає
 На небі ми з’являємось,
 Танцюєм зоряний танок,
 З подружками стрічаємось.
 «Танок Зірочок»

 Дитина: Новорічне свято нині
 Всі святкують в Україні
 Завітав вже на поріг
 Новий день і Новий рік!
 Дитина: Здрастуй, Новорічне свято, сяй, ялиночко, ясніш!
 Будем весело співати, грай же, музико, скоріш

 Пісня «Новорічна пісенька »
 Дитина: А тепер, як ваша ласка,
 Прошу завітати в казку.
 От галявина і хатка.
 Будем грати в козеняток…
 На галяві лісовій
 Ми зустрінем Рік Новий.
 ( Із хати виходить Коза.)
 Коза: Де ж мої малята,
 Дітки – козенята,
 Сірі і біленькі,
 Любі веселенькі?

 Діти: Ми тут!
 (Діти підходять до Кози.)
 Коза: Ви мої хороші,
 Милі добрі, гожі.
 А тепер станьте в ряд мої синочки
 А між вами стануть дочки
 І за мною всі гуртом затанцюємо рядком.

 Пісня-танець козенят «Весела забава»

 Коза: Тс-с-с!Малята!Не шуміть!
 Зупиніться хоч на мить.
 Нині Новорічне свято.
 Я Мороза йду шукати.
 Щоб дарунки вам приніс.
 Зараз я піду у ліс.
 Ви ж удома залишайтесь.
 Хто б не був, не відчиняйте.
 (Козенята розміщуються на лавці перед хатинкою. Коза йде навколо ялинки.)

 Коза: Дідусю Морозе!Де ти?! Відгукнися! (іде новколо ялинки)
 (Виходить Білоснжка.)
 Коза: Хто ти дівчинко як звуть?
 Білосніжка: Білосніжку знають всі – 
 і дорослі, і малі.
 Білосніжне личко маю, 
 і тому так називають.
 Я по лісу блукала,
 Між ялинок гномів шукала.
 Позвоню я у дзвіночок
 Гномів скличу у таночок.
 Гномик 1: А ось і ми!
 Сьогодні чудове свято зими. 
 Гномик2: Ми – казкові гноми, раді працювати,
 Друзям всім допомагати
 Гномик3: Дуже добрий ми народик,
 Просто в нас така вже мода:
 Добре вихований гном
 Мусить буть буркотуном.
 Гномик4: Нам відомі всі стежки,
 Нас лякаються вовки.
 Гномик 5: Полюбляєм кашу.
 Ліс – домівка наша. 
 Гномик 6: А сьогодні потанцюєм,
 хай ніхто тут не сумує.

 Танець «Білосніжки і Гномиків»
 Коза: Гноми, дорогенькі, скажіть, 
 Де Дідуся Мороза знайти допоможіть ?

 Гномик : Ось ялинка чарівна
 Вам обов’язково допоможе вона.
 Як навколо обійдете,
 В країну снігу попадете.
 Там хатинка дідуся Мороза.
 Коза: Дякую вам Браття- гномики. 
 Під музику виходять 3 поросят 
 Коза: Знову гості до ялинки поспішають. Хто ви?
 Поросятко1: Ми веселі поросятка
 Новорічне любим свято.
 Поросята 2: Дуже любимо скакати,
 Взимку із сніжками грати.
 Поросятко3: І Вовку нас образити 
 Ніколи не дамо,
 Як тільки сюди сунеться – 
 Відразу поб’ємо (показує кулак)

 «Пісня поросят»
 Коза: Поросята дорогі, скажіть, Діда Мороза ви не зустрічали ?
 Поросята: Ні не зустрічали.
 (Зявляєть Лисенятко. Виконує пісню «Лисеня»)
 Я-руденьке Лисеня.
 Всіх обманюю щодня.
 Хоч ще зовсім я маленьке,
 Та розумне і хитреньке.
 Дуже мудрий весь наш рід.
 Довіряти нам не слід.
 Коза: Лисенятко. Ти не зустрічало діда Мороза?
 Я хочу запросити його на Новий рік до своїх козенят.
 Лисеня: Я заведу тебе до Діда Мороза. Біжи за мною.
 (Лисеня, а за ним Коза Дрібним кроком обходять коло під музику вступу до пісеньки 
 « Лисеня». Лисеня підводить Козу до дверей хатини Вовка.)
 Лисеня: Ось тут живе Дід Мороз. Стукай у двері.
 Коза: Ну добре, послухаюсь тебе. Тук – тук - тук!
 Дідусю, відчини, будь ласка.
 (Із дверей виходить Вовк. Лисенятко сідає на стільчик.)
 Вовк: Кого я бачу! Люба кумонька Коза! Добридень !
 (Вовк і Коза виконують пісню «Заходь ,дорогенька». )
 Вовк: Заходь. Дорогенька. До мене в хатину.
 Давно я чекаю тебе на гостину.
 Коза: Ой ні,я не хочу дотебе у хату.
 Бо в мене ще вдома роботи багато.
 Вовк: Заходь, моя Кізко, бо я пригощаю:
 Солодкі цукерки у мене до чаю.
 Коза: Ой ні. я не хочу до тебе у хату.
 Бо в мене ще вдома роботи багато.
 (Вовк і Коза кружляють, Вовк, не випускаючи кози з рук, заводить її у свою хату. Вовк зачиняє двері на ключ.)
 Вовк: Лисеня, де ти?
 Лисеня: Я тут.
 Вовк: Дякую тобі, Лисенятко, за Козу. 
 Приходь до мене на новорічну вечерю. 

 Коза: Вовче! Вовче! Відпусти мене!..
 Вовк: Чого захотіла! Сиди собі тихенько та їж цукерки.
 Коза: Відпусти мене, бо ж мої дітки козенята на мене чекають!
 Вовк: Не проблема! Зараз приведу до тебе козенят.
 (Вовк і Лисеня під музику обходять ялинку, підходять до хатки Кози.
 Вовк виконує «Пісню Кози» грубим голосом.)
 Козенята ви маленькі.
 Відчиняйте – но швиденько.
 Бо матусенька прийшла.
 Молочка вам принесла.
 Козенятко 1: Це не нашої матусі голосочок.
 Козенятко 2: Наша матуся співає тоненько.
 Козенятка(разом): Не відчинимо тобі!
 Вовк: Лисенятко, що робити?
 Лисеня: Треба їх перехитрити. Одягнися Дідусем Морозом. 
 Вовк: Добре ти придумало. Зачекай мене тут. А я зараз прийду.
 (Вовк виходить)
 Дитина: Під ялинкою Лисеня гуляє
 І на Вовчика чекає.
 Один, два, три, чотири, п’ять
 Вийшов Вовчик полювати.
 Дитина: Стерегтися звірям слід.
 Бо шукає він обід.
 А сьогодні Вовк на свято
 Козеняток буде мати.
 (З’являється вовк, переодягнений на Діда Мороза, несе порожню торбу.)
 Вовк: Дід Мороз і лісі гуляє
 Та звіряток зі святом вітає.
 Тук- тук- тук! Малі козенята!
 Запросіть Мороза до хати.
 Козенятко 3: Дід Мороз Червоний ніс
 Подарунки нам приніс!
 (Козенята підбігають до Вовка , радіють.0
 Козенятко4: Дідусю Морозе! Ти такий хороший!
 Козенятко 5: Дідусю, ми тебе чекали!
 Козенятко 6: Покажи нам подарунки!
 Вовк: Зараз торбу розв’яжу,
 Подарунки покажу.
 Хто сміливий? Не дрімай!
 Подарунки діставай!
 ( Проводиться гра «Дірявий мішок». Козенята почергово лізуть крізь мішок і сідають на лаву біля своєї хатки, Вовк цього не помічає, він промовляє: «От і добре! Молодці! Самі лізуть у мішок!» Розглядає порожній мішок.)
 Вовк: А де ж Козенята?
 Ой, лишенько.а мішок то дірявий! Де ви? 
 Що ж тепер робити?
 Лисеня: Запроси їх поспівати.
 Вовк: Козенята! Дід Мороз запрошує вас разом поспівати. Хто буде гарно співати , той отримає подарунки.
 Пісня «Дивак»

 Козенята(разом): Ти не Дід Мороз, а Вовк!
 (Козенята беруть Лисеня і Вовкав в коло.)
 Козенятко 7: Ану кажи : де наша мама?!
 Козенятко 8: Кажи. Бо ми тебе не випустимо!
 (Проводиться гра «Мишоловка». Під музику Лисеня і Вовк намагається вибратися з кола, а козенята його не випускають. )
 Вовк: Вашу маму я зачинив у своїй хаті.
 Козенята(разом):Веди нас туди!
 ( Вовчик попереду. А за ним ланцюжком козенята ідуть до дверей. 
 За якими схована Коза.)
 Вовк: Ось ключик! Зараз відчиню. Чик – чик.
 Виходить Коза, Козенята до неї туляться, кричать:»Мама!Мама»»
 Коза: Ви ж мої малята,
 Любі козенята!
 Білий пух летить із неба.
 Всіх запрошую до себе.

 Ведуча: Свято в дитсадку триває, 
 Тільки ще когось немає. 
 А без нього Новий рік 
 І не стане на поріг. 
 Хто ж то – гість цей довгожданий?
 У кожух червоний вбраний,
 Борода, як білий сніг,
 І даруночки для всіх.
 Хто це, діти?
 Діти (хором): Дід Мороз!
 Ведуча: Правильно, вгадали!
 Малюки, допомагайте,

----------

муз-алла (19.10.2016)

----------


## lorak

НОВИЙ РІКФея: Пролітає планетою час,
         Знову свято прийшло на поріг!
         Щиро кличе вогниками нас
         Новий рік! Новий рік! Новий рік!
         Я покличу всіх дівчаток і хлоп’ят
         На веселий бал-маскарад.
         Будем гратися, співати,
         Круг ялинки танцювати!

Діти заходять до зали.

Діти:   Сьогодні весело у нас –
            Ми Новий рік стрічаємо.
            Усіх, хто в залі є в цей час,
            Ми гаряче вітаємо.

            Від душі прийміть вітання
            І найкращі побажання.
            У здоров’ї жити всім –
            І дорослим , і малим.

            Веселіш усіх на світі
            Новорічне свято стрітим,
            Щоб раділи разом з нами
            Наші тата, наші мами.

            Скрізь лунає сміх іскристий,
            Круг ялиночки підем,
            Затанцюєм, закружляєм,
            Заспіваємо пісень.

ПІСНЯ  «РІК НОВИЙ!»
1.	Рік Новий маленький
Йде до нас швиденько.
Ми його вітаємо,
Долоньки підіймаємо.
Приспів:   Рік Новий, рік Новий,
                  Ти веселий, гомінкий.
                  Ми спечем оладки
                  Йди до нас у хатку.
2.	Рік Новий казковий
Мрії шле чудові,
Щоб у нас і у вас
Все завжди було гаразд.
Приспів: 
1
Діти:   З’явилася ялинка у нашому садку
            У вогниках – іскринках, у білому сніжку.

            Вкриває сніжок срібний  зелені гілочки,
            І сяють на ялинці блискучі зірочки.

            Ялиночко, повір мені,
            Ти диво новорічне.
            В казково пишному вбранні
            Така струнка й велична.

            Ти приносиш в кожний дім радощів багато.
            І даруєш нам усім незабутнє свято.

ПІСНЯ «ЯЛИНКА»    
1.	Ось ялинонька, на диво,
Так прикрашена красиво.
Вогниками сяє,
Діток звеселяє.
Приспів:   Подивись: угорі
                  Засяяли ліхтарі.
2.	Поспішають всі звірята –
Зайченята, ведмежата –
З нами свято зустрічати,
Веселитись, танцювати.
Приспів:
3.	Біля нашої ялинки
Заспіваймо пісню дзвінко.
Ми гостей здивуємо,
Гопачок станцюємо.
Приспів:                                                 
Фея: На ялиночці сіяють
          Вогники  яскраві,
          А як топнете ви ніжкою –
          Вогники згасають.

Діти топають ніжками – ялинка згасає.

           Плескайте в долоньки дружно –
           Раз – два – три!
           Ялинонько, гори!

Фея:   В ніч таку багато ласки,
           Вона для чарів годиться якраз!
           Принце і Принцесо! Із казки
           Завітайте на свято до нас!
Фея змахує чарівною паличкою і під музику до зали
 входять Попелюшка і Принц.
ТАНОК ПОПЕЛЮШКИ І ПРИНЦА.
Принц: (стоячи на одному коліні )
            Ти – як лілія прекрасна,
            Ти – як сонця промінь ясний,
            Моє серце освітила,
            Попелюшко моя мила.

Попелюшка під музику оббігає навколо Принца, тримаючись за його пальчик. Принц піднімається з коліна, і вони разом кружляють. Потім зупиняються.

Попелюшка: Станьте, діти, дружно в коло,
                       Потанцюймо всі навколо
                       Господині цього балу,
                       Що на свято нас зібрала!

ТАНОК НАВКОЛО ЯЛИНКИ.

Фея:   Ось ідуть до нас Зайчата,
           А за ними – і Більчата.
           Якраз четверо Зайчат,
           Рівно стільки, як Більчат.
ТАНОК «ЗАЙЧИКІВ І БІЛОЧОК»

Білочки:   Ми раді, що Зима прийшла,
                   Багато снігу намела!

                   Хай сиплеться снігу багато!
                   Ще кращим буде новорічне свято! 

Зайчик:    Ми теж до свята  готувались –
                  У білі шубки повлягались!

                  І ми стрічаєм Зиму милу,
                  Новорічну, сніжну, білу!

                  Ми зі снігу м’яч зробили
                  І пограти з ним хотіли…

Білочки:   Давайте разом будем грати!
                   Дозвольте, буду я кидати.

                   Хто не зможе м’яч спіймати,
                   Той не буде з нами грати! 

ГРА В М’ЯЧ

Фея:           Хто з вас , друзі, відгада,
                   В кого біла борода,
                   Хто багато жартів знає,
                   В рік Новий з дітьми гуляє?

Діти: ДІД МОРОЗ!

Фея:          Щоб Дід Мороз почув вас, діти,
                  І щоб доріженьку знайшов,
                  Для нього заспіваєм пісню дзвінку,
                  Щоб Дід Мороз до нас прийшов.

ПІСНЯ «ДІД МОРОЗ»
1.	Сніг летить, неначе пух,
Дід Мороз вдягнув кожух,
Взяв мішок на плечі –
Йде він до малечі.

2.	Діточки його чекають,
У віконце виглядають:
- Ти приходь на свято
До нас онучаток.
Заходить Дід Мороз.  

Дід Мороз:  Добрий день, мої хороші.
                      З Новим роком вас вітаю!
                      Щастя й радості бажаю,
                      Щоб ви всі росли здорові,
                      Кароокі й чорноброві.
                      Щоб всього в достатку мали,
                      Щоб вас люди поважали.
                      Щоб батьки вами хвалились,
                      Не пустували, не лінились!
                      Щоб в усі, усі часи
                      Ви лиш добрими були!
                      Здоровенькі були!

Фея:    Йшов ти, діду, довго,
            Всі стоптав доріжки.
            Тож сідай із нами,
            Відпочинеш трішки.                                                                                       
Діти:  1.  За вікном біліє сніг,
            Падають сніжинки,
            А у цьому залі сміх.
            Ігри та ялинка!

           2.  Засміялася ялинка,
            Розлетілися сніжинки,
            А було їх так багато –
            Не злічили я і тато.
            Де ж тепер живуть вони?
            Може в хатці у весни?

           4.  Снігами вкрилася земля,
            Метелиця гуляє.
            Малює вікна морозець
            Та носика щипає.

           3.  Подарунків, як і я,
            В нас чекає вся сім’я.
            Дід Мороз зайде у хату –
            Буде іграшок багато.
            Під ялинку покладе
            Так, що мама не знайде.

ПІСНЯ «ПЕРШИЙ СНІГ»
1.	З неба линуть зірочки,
Грають – вигрівають,
Опускаються в садки,
Землю всю вкривають.
Приспів:   Білий сніг, білий сніг,
                  Зимонька пухнаста,
                  Білий сніг, білий сніг-
                  Чистий, наче вата.
2.	Забіліли в тихий час
Сніжнії покрови,
Мов сама прийшла до нас
Казочка зимова.
Приспів:

Дід Мороз:   Вся ялинка  у вогнях
                       Іграшок багато.
                       А чому це намистинки
                       не прийшли на свято?

Намистинки:  А от і ми, а ось і ми,
                        Ти нас спробуй дожени!

Дід Мороз намагається спіймати.

Намистинки:  Срібні намистинки
                          Стали круг ялинки.
                          Ой, які чудові
                          Начебто казкові.

                          Любенькі сестриці.
                          Нумо веселиться.
                          Станемо в рядочок.
                          Підемо в таночок.

ТАНОК НАМИСТИНОК.                                                                                                                                      
Дід Мороз: А тепер нам час погратись,
                     Будем гарно розважатись!
                     Ігор є у нас багато,
                     Бо на те сьогодні свято!

ІГРИ:   1.
              2.
              3.

Дід Мороз:   Гарно грали, танцювали,
                       Звеселили таки діда. 
                       А де ж ваш веселий хоровод?

Фея:              Зараз, зараз, Діду Морозе.
                       Хоровод наш новорічний буде.

ХОРОВОД «ЯЛИНКА»
1.	У малят ялинка в пишному уборі,
Вогники веселі світять, наче зорі.
Приспів:   Ой ялиночко, славна ти, славна ти!
                  Дітям радісно посвіти, посвіти!
2.	Нас, ялинко люба, не коли голками,
Веселися завжди з нами, малюками.
Приспів:
3.	Ми співати любим, любим танцювати.
В нас, малят, сьогодні Новорічне свято!
Приспів:

Дід Мороз:    Всі співають, веселяться,
                        Не вгава веселий сміх.
                        Через те, що нині свято
                        Що  за свято?

Діти:  НОВИЙ РІК!

Загадки Діда Мороза.
Вуха довгії стирчать,
Лапки білії дрижать,
Хто це бистрий побігайчик?
Відгадали, діти?

Діти: Зайчик!

Він великий, косолапий.
Кажуть, взимку смокче лапу,
Вміє голосно ревіть.
Відгадайте хто?

Діти: Ведмідь!

Хто зайців завжди лякає,
Хвіст рудий, кудлатий має?
Їй на місці не сидиться…
Діти, хто вона?

Діти: Лисиця!

Пада з неба у віхолу
Мокруватий пух довкола,
Сизо-білий і м’який…
Як же зветься пух такий?     (сніг)                                                                                 
Фея:  А тепер тобі малята хочуть дещо загадати.

Виходить Петрушка.

Петрушка: Ковпаком прикриті вушка.
                   Відгадай, хто я.

Дід Мороз: Подушка… Квак ушка… Петрушка!
                    Ой, Петрушки, скільки вас?
                    Затанцюйте – но для нас!

ТАНЕЦЬ ПЕТРУШОК.

Дід Мороз:  Дід Мороз із дітьми грався?
Діти: Грався!
Дід Мороз: Круг ялинки танцював?
Діти: Танцював!
Дід Мороз: Що ж я ще забув зробити?
Діти: Подарунки!

Дід Мороз:  Дід Мороз – червоний ніс
                     Всім дарунки я приніс.
                     Та куди поклав , не знаю,
                     Зовсім те не пам’ятаю…
                     Щоб дарунки вам роздати,
                     Треба нам їх відшукати.
                     Під ялинкою, можливо?
                     Де ж дарунки? Що за диво?...
                     Ось якась стоїть коробка
                     Тільки як її відкрить?..

Фея:  Я вам зараз допоможу.
          «Чари – бари, чари – рись,
           Чарівна скриня відчинись!»

Діти повторюють слова.

Дід Мороз роздає подарунки.

Дід Мороз:  Залишайтеся, малята,
                     Мої любі дошкільнята!
                     Через рік мої хороші,
                     Знов прийду до вас на свято.
                     До побачення!

----------


## moderm

Пропоную новорічний сценариій для старшої групи *"КАЗКОВИЙ КАРНАВАЛ"*  

Ведуча.		Добрий день вам, любі гості!
			Сьогодні у нас свято.
			Ласкаво просимо в цей час
			Щасливий Новий рік стрічати.
			Ялинка сяє від прикрас
			І зал горить вогнями.
			Заходьте, діти, уже час
			Нам свято розпочинати.

ДІТИ ЗАБІГАЮТЬ ДО ЗАЛИ

Дитина 1.		Сьогодні весело у нас -	
			Ми новий рік стрічаємо.
			Усіх, хто в залі є в цей час
			Ми гаряче вітаємо.
Дитина 2.		З Новим роком! З новим щастям!
			Ми вітаємо всіх вас.
			Свято любе, свято миле
			Нам вже почати час.

ВИКОНУЄТЬСЯ ТАНОК

Дитина 3.		З'явилася ялинка у нашому садку
			У вогниках – іскринках, у білому сніжку.
Дитина 4.		Вмиває дощик срібний зелені гілочки
			І сяють поміж ними блискучі зірочки.
Дитина 5.		Ти приносиш в кожній дім радості багато
			І даруєш нам усім незабутнє свято.

ВИКОНУЄТЬСЯ ХОРОВОД

Ведуча.		Нині свято новорічне, але свято незвичне,
			Всі казки разом збираються, круг ялинки зустрічаються.

ПІСНЯ "ПІД НОВИЙ РІК"

ВИБІГАЮТЬ ХВИЛИНКИ, ВИКОНУЮТЬ ТАНОК

ДВІ ХВИЛИНКИ ЗАЛИШАЮТЬСЯ
Тік.			Тік – так, тік – так – біжать хвилинки,
			На часі карнавал.
Так.			Кого ж  ми у святковий вечір
			Зустрінемо в цей час?

Попелюшка.	Сумно вдома – всюди тиша,
			Лиш в куті шурхоче миша.
			Всі пішли, а я сама,
			Навіть подруги нема.
Ведуча.		Не сумуй, хіба ж це лихо?
			Посміхнись і тихо – тихо прошепчи:
			"Бажаю бал, новорічний карнавал!"
			І чудове сукня нова
			Буде зараз же готова.
Попелюшка.	Бажаю бал Новорічний карнавал.

ОББІГАЄ ЯЛИНКУ, ЗНІМАЄ ХУСТИНКУ

Принц.		Ти - як лілія прекрасна,
			Наче сонця промінь ясний
			Серденько мені зігріла,
			Попелюшка моя мила.

ВИКОНУЄТЬСЯ ТАНОК

Тік.			Гарно вийшло все у нас.
Так.			Нумо, спробуймо ще раз.
Тік.			Тік – так, тік – так біжать хвилинки
			На часі карнавал.
Так.			Кого ж ми у святковий вечір
			Зустрінемо в цей час?

ВИХОДЯТЬ РОЗБІЙНИКИ, СПІВАЮТЬ

1.Говорят, мы  бяки – буки
   Как выносит нас земля.
   Взяли мы гитару в руки
   И, как видите не зря.
   Ой ля – ля, ой ля – ля
   И, как видите не зря.
2.Новый год со всеми вместе
   Дружно встрелить мы хотим
   И поздравить в этот вечер,
   Всех собравшихся хотим.
   Ой ля – ля, ой ля – ля
   Всех собравшихся хотим.

3.Ведь сегодня в этот вечер
   Делать зло мы не хотим.
   Благодарны этой встрече
   Танец станцевать хотим.
   Ой ля – ля, ой ля – ля
   Танец станцевать хотим.

ТАНОК РОЗБІЙНИКІВ

Тік.			Гарно вийшло все у нас.
Так.			Нумо, спробуймо ще раз.
Тік.			Тік – так біжать хвилинки
			На часі карнавал.
Так.			Кого ж ми у святковий вечір
			Зустрінемо в цей час.

Червона Шапочка.
			Як чудово в лісі цьому,
			Сніжно – білім, чарівному.
			Іду я на ялиночку в дитсад
			Дуже там цікаво у малят.
Вовк.			Ану, стривай, не поспішай,
			В дитсад не підеш, так і знай!
			Кого зустріну на путі
			Тому вже далі не іти.
			Ну, а тебе, дівча, як звати?
			Куди зібралась прямувати?
Ч.Ш.			Мене звуть Червона Шапочка. А йду я на ялинку до дітей.
Вовк.			Я тебе не відпущу, все одно наздожену.

ЧЕРВОНА ШАПОЧКА ОББІГАЄ ЯЛИНКУ, ВОВК ЗА НЕЮ

Ч.ш.			В лісі вовка стріла я, та від нього я втекла.
Вовк.			А! Прибігла до діток в цей чудовий дитсадок.
Ведуча.		Не дамо ми, діти, вовку
			Нашу дівчину спіймати.
			Треба плеснути в долоні,
			Щоб її урятувати.1,2,3

ВИБІГАЮТЬ ІНШІ ДІВЧАТА
ВОВК БЕРЕТЬСЯ ЗА ГОЛОВУ І УБІГАЄ

Вовк.			О!!!	

Ч. Ш.			Дякую я вам, дівчата,
			Будемо всі танцювати.

ТАНОК ЧЕРВОНИХ ШАПОЧОК

Тік.			Гарно вийшло все у нас.
Так.			Нумо, спробуймо ще раз.
Тік.			Тік – так, тік – так біжать хвилинки
			На часі карнавал.
Так.			Кого ж ми у святковий вечір
			Зустрінемо в цей час?

ЗАХОДИТЬ БАБА ЯГА, ПЕРЕОДЯГНУТА У СНІГУРОНЬКУ

Баба Яга.		Я знаю, ви мене чекали. Снігуроньку ви всі впізнали?
			Я поспішала, я прийшла.
Ведуча.		Щось ти якась дивна, Снігуронько.
Баба Яга.		Як це дивна? Корона є? Є! Платтячко біле є? Є!
Ведуча.		Снігуронько, постій хвилинку,
			А ну, іще раз повернись.
			Тепер пройдись, та повернись
			І дітям в очі подивись.

БАБА ЯГА ВЕСЬ ЧАС КАЖЕ: "НУ  ЩО, ЩО ТАКЕ? Що вас не влаштовує?"

Ведуча.		Щось очі злі, й важка хода.
			Та це ж справжнісінька Яга!
Баба Яга.		Ну, що ж, розкрили, тим і краще,
			Бо не люблю творить добро.
			Що ж, як не зараз, так пізніше
			Я вам помщуся все одно.            (убігає)
Ведуча.		Треба Діда Мороза позвати,
			Щоб Яга свято не змогла зіпсувати.

ДІТИ КЛИЧУТЬ ДІДА МОРОЗА. ЗАХОДИТЬ ДІД МОРОЗ

Дід Мороз.		Добрий день, мої хороші.
			З Новим роком вас вітаю!
			Щастя й радості бажаю,
			Щоб ви всі росли здорові
			Кароокі й чорноброві.
			Щоб всього в достатку мали,
			Щоб вас люди поважали,
			Щоб батьки вами хвалились,
			Не пустували, не лінились.
			Щоб в усі, усі часи ви лиш добрими були.
Ведуча.		Дід Мороз! Ялинонько сумна стоїть
			Вогниками не горить.
Дід Мороз.		Плескайте в долоні дружно –
			1,2,3,! Ялинонько, гори!

			Мабудь, не всі плескали. Спробуймо ще раз.

			Грай, музико, веселіше,
			Станем в коло всі скоріше
			У такий веселий час
			В хоровод я прошу вас.

ВИКОНУЄТЬСЯ ХОРОВОД

Ведуча.		Дід Мороз, до нас приходила Баба Яга і обіцяла зіпсувати свято.
Дід Мороз.		Не хвилюйтесь, ми всі разом впораємося з цією розбійницею.
Ведуча.		Але як?
Дід Мороз.		У мене є план. Дітки, а чи вмієте ви крокувати? Покажіть. А чи 				вмієте ви гарчати, як леви? Спробуйте! А ви, батьки, вмієте 				гудіти, як літаки? Покажіть! А тепер чекайте на мій сигнал. Увага! 			Увага! Баба Яга! Виходь! До лісу наближаються наші загони (діти 			тупочуть). У повітря піднялися наші літаки. А крізь нетрі 					продираються дикі звірі, наші друзі (діти гарчать).

ВИХОДИТЬ БАБА ЯГА

Баба Яга.		Хто тут мене кличе? Кому я потрібна? (помітивши Діда Мороза, 				робить лагідне обличчя). А це ти, Морозець? Що тобі потрібно?
Дід Мороз.		Ти чому на свято приходила? Щось лихе задумала?
Баба Яга.		От іще, дуже потрібно мені до вас приходити. І свято мені ваше 				не потрібно.
Дід Мороз.		От і добре, тобі свято не потрібно, а ти дітям.
Баба Яга.		Ах так. Я все одно вам свято зіпсую!

ВИХОПЛЮЄ ПОСОХ

Дід Мороз.		Що ж ти накоїла? Без посоха я не зможу чаклувати і діти не 				отримують подарунків. Баба Яга, віддай посох!
Баба Яга.		Не віддам, не віддам! Залишиться ваші діти без подарунків.
Дід Мороз.		Як тобі не соромно! Кому ти бажаєш зіпсувати свято, дітям?
			Я знаю, що ти добра. Ти не можеш так вчинити.

Баба Яга.		Так, нема нічого в Баби Яги,
			Нема нікого в Баби Яги.
			Злій дуже важко на світі жити,
			Капостить всім і нікого, нікого не любити.
Дід Мороз.		Я все зрозумів, діти! Бабусі самотньо, і їй теж хочеться 					святкувати Новий рік.
Ведуча.		Але ж вона не віддає посох.
Дід Мороз.		Баба Яга, якщо діти візьмуть тебе на свято, ти віддаси посох?
Баба Яга.		Якщо свято буде веселе, тоді віддам посох.
Дід Мороз.		Ну що, діти, будемо веселити Бабу Ягу?
Діти.			Так.
Ведуча.		Гномики всі вибігайте і танок розпочинайте.

ТАНОК ГНОМИКІВ

Ведуча.		Ну що, Баба Яга, сподобався тобі танок?
Баба Яга.		Так, так! А ну, заспівайте мені.
Дитина.		Ми тобі, Бабуся, будемо співати
			Про зимоньку нашу, про веселе свято.

ВИКОНУЄТЬСЯ ПІСНЯ

Баба Яга.		Добра пісенька. А я ще хочу погратися з дітьми.
Дід Мороз.		Ігор є у нас багато,
			Бо на це сьогодні свято.

ІГРИ

Баба Яга.		Дід Мороз, діти мене звеселяли и ти розвесели. Затанцюй.
Дід Мороз.		Ну що ж, плескайте в долоні, буду танцювати.

ТАНОК ДІДА МОРОЗА

Дід Мороз.		Ох і заморився я, відпочину.
Ведуча.		Поки Дуд Мороз відпочиваєш,
			Діти тобі вірші почитають.
Баба Яга.		А мені діти вірші почитають?
Ведуча.		А як же і тобі діти вірші почитають.

ВІРШІ

Дід Мороз.		А зараз настав час подарунків. Віддавай, Баба Яга, посох.
Баба Яга.		Візьміть посох. Мені було дуже весело. Дякую вам, малята.

----------

net27520 (02.11.2018)

----------


## trinya116

Пригоди Колобка у новорічному лісі.
Дійові особи:
Дорослі:
Ведуча, Дід Мороз
Діти:
Колобок
Вовк
Ведмежа
Зайченята – 7 хлопчиків
Лисиця
Сніжинки – 6 дівчаток
Гноми – 4 хлопчика

Зал прикрашений новорічною атрибутикою, мішурою, гірляндами, сніжинками тощо.

                 Під веселу музику діти заходять до залу.
		Виконується «Танок – вихід».
Ведуча: Сьогодні надзвичайне свято – 
	      Ми раді Новий Рік вітати.
	      А ця ялинка для малят – 
	      Дарунок лісових звірят.

	      Виконується пісня «Ялинка».

Ведуча: В день, коли ялинки свято,
	    Можуть дива-дивні статись.
	    Бо Рік Новий  до нас іде
	    І казку за руку веде.
	    Тож пригадайте, малюки
	    І всі шановнії батьки ,
	    Як жив та був на білім світі
	    У добрій казці Колобок,
	    Пустун, співун та витівник
	    На прізвисько Рум’яний Бік.

                       Виходить Колобок.

Колобок : Колобок я , витівник,
	      Маю я рум’яний бік,
	      Полюбляю дуже свята,
	      До дітей я дуже звик.
	     І сьогодні до малят
     я кочусь в дитячий сад.
Колобок  ходить навколо ялинки.
Ведуча: По стежинці він котився,
	     На ялинку поспішав.
	     Але нашого рум’янця 
	     Сірий Вовк уже чекав.
            Назустріч Колобкові виходить Сірий Вовк.
Вовк: Колобок! Вітаю, друже!
	 Бачу, поспішаєш, дуже?
Колобок:  На ялинці в дитсадку
	Треба бути Колобку.
Вовк:  В мене був голодний ранок,
	Тому будеш за сніданок.
Ведуча: Що за кепські в тебе жарти?
	Жартувати так не варто.
	З’їш його,  Вовчун хвостатий,-
	Зіпсуєш малятам свято.
	Краще поміркуй над тим,
	Що робитимеш один.
	Щоб товариша знайти,
	Треба в дитсадок іти.
Вовк: Ну, спасибі, дуже радий.
	Тож побачимось в дитсаді.
Вовк і Колобок розходяться в різні сторони. Колобок ховається за ялинку.
Ведуча: Покотився Колобок,
	Рушив в путь – дорогу.
	Але раптом ведмежа Вилізло з барлога.
Колобок виходить з-за ялинки. Назустріч йому виходить Ведмежа.
Ведуча: Колобок, вітаю пана!
	Ти куди спішиш так рано?
Колобок:  На ялинку поспішаю,
	В дитсадку мене чекають.
Ведмежа : Зранку зовсім я не їв,
	Прямо ледве не зомлів.
	З’їм тебе я , дуже милий,
	Втриматись мені не сила.
Ведуча: Але ж Колобок обіцяв малятам
	Ялинку привітать зі святом.
	Ти теж прямуй у дитсадок,
	Скажи: покликав Колобок.
Ведмежа: Ну, то добре, я зайду
	і сестричку приведу.
	Виходять зайченята.
Зайченя 1: Колобок, наш славний,
	Зачекай, не поспішай.
	Ми тоді всі раді дуже,
	До нас у гості завітай.
Колобок: Друзі – Зайченята,
	Прошу в гості до дитсадка.
Зайченя 2: Які чемні дітки милі!
	Нас на свято запросили!
Зайченя 3: Тож, зайці, часу не гаймо!
	Танцювать розпочинаймо
Виконується танок зайців «Веселі зайченята». 
Виходить Лисиця.
Лисиця: Щось я довго полювала.
Зранку й кісточки не мала.
Зайця зараз заберу
Й віднесу собі в нору.
Зайці кидаються навтьоки, одного Лисиця хапає.
З-за ялинки виходять  всі герої: Колобок, Ведмежа, Вовченя, Вовк, Зайці.
Ведмежа: Ти, лисице, Зайця кинь,
	Бо йдемо ми в гості з ним.
Лисиця: Друзі, ви мене простіть,
	Свого друга заберіть.
Вовк:  Хай вже, можна і простити.
Лисиця: З вами буду я дружити.

Всі: З Новим роком.
Щастя,радості бажаєм.
Ведуча: Який сюрприз! Наш Колобок
	Привів звірят у дитсадок.
	Раді ми вас всіх зустріти.
	В хоровод вас кличуть діти.
Виконується пісня «У лісі, лісі темному».
               Всі сідають на місця.
Ведуча: За вікном вже темно стало,
	І мені на думку спало.
	В це чудове дивне свято,
	Вам загадку загадати.
	Тож  скажіть, з ким на поріг
          В дім заходить Новий Рік
	Сиву бороду він має,
	Багато ігор, жартів знає.
Діти: Дід Мороз.
Ведуча: Слід Дідуся запросити
	З нами Новий рік зустріти.
Діти та вихователь кличуть Діда Мороза.
Вимикається світло. Виходять гноми.
                        Виконується танок гномів з ліхтариками.
Діти сідають на місця.
Виходять Дід Мороз та Снігуронька.
Дід Мороз
Снігу в лісі — по коліна,
 А на небі — ні зорі.
 Тож спасибі друзям-гномам
 Що запалили ліхтарі. (Звертається до дітей)
 Ну, а зараз треба стати
 в хоровод і привітати
 Новий рік, шо так чекали.
 Він зі мною, в цьому залі!

Виконується хоровод «Йшов Мороз через ліс».

Дід Мороз: Справді, молодці. Не забули ви мене. Але якось у вас дуже сумно.
			Гей, ти, палице моя,
			Срібная, чарівная!
			Нам ялинку запали,
			Мені душу звесели.
                  А зараз, дітки, давайте пограємо.
		Діти грають з Дідом Морозом.
1. «Сніжки».
2. «Не випустим з кола».
3. «Заморожу».
                      Пісня Діда Мороза.
Дід Мороз: Ой, щось я утомився.
Снігуронька: Дідусю, сядь перепочинь.
Я - Снігуронька снігова. 
Королевою зовуть 
Всі мене і в гості ждуть. 
Через ріки, через гори 
Поспішаю в кожний дім 
І казкові подарунки 
Дітлахам дарую всім.
 Гей, сніжинки витівниці,
дівчатка білолиці,
Вилітайте покружіть
І всіх в залі звеселіть.

	Виконується танок сніжинок.


Дід Мороз: Ви малята, молодці,
	            Добре заспівали.
		Із сніжками у руці,
		Весело стрибали.
		Вам за це дідусь привіз
		Подарунків цілий віз.
		Щоб морозу не боялись
		І на ковзанці катались.
		Тож будьте здорові,
		Бувайте малята,
		Вам щастя бажає
		Мороз бородатий.

----------


## trinya116

Сценарий новогоднего утренника « Тайна потеряного кристалла»

Действующие лица :
Взрослые:
Дети:
Девочка
Золушка
Шехерезада
Жасмин
Джин
Алладин
Русалочки – 3 дев.
Гарри Поттер и его друзья – 4 мальч.
Принцесса Льдинка

Дети забегают в зал и танцуют под песню «Расскажи  мне сказку» и становятся на свои места.
Ребёнок 1:  Здравствуй, праздник новогодний,
	Праздник ёлки и зимы,
	Всех своих друзей сегодня,
	Позовём на ёлку мы.
Ребенок 2: Всем нам очень хорошо,
	Весело сегодня.
	Потому, что к нам пришел,
	Праздник новогодний!
Ребенок 3: Что такое Новый год ,
	Новый год – мороз и лёд.
	Это смех друзей весёлых,
	Это пляски возле ёлок.
Ребенок 4: Что такое Новый год?
	Это дружный хоровод.
	Это дудочки и скрипки,
	Шутки, песни и улыбки. 
Ребенок 5:  Сегодня - светлый праздник,
Мы встретим Новый год. 
 С веселой, звонкой песней
 Начнем наш хоровод. 

                         Исполняется песня  «Новорічний хоровод».

Ребёнок 6.  Елочка красавица, 
 Ты нам очень нравишься. 
 И рассказ мы свой начнём,
 Сказку в гости позовем. 

 Звучит музыка, дети танцуют, потом садятся на свои места.
«Сказка о потерянном кристалле».
Появляется девочка  ________________ 
В стороне стоит небольшая елочка без украшения, столик. На столике коробка с игрушками. Таня показывает их. 
Девочка: Мама купила мне нынче игрушки
 Шарики, бусы, звезды, хлопушки,  
Много - премного гостей приглашу
 С ними у елки я попляшу. 
Начинает украшать елочку, находит книгу под елочкой, садится за столик и рассматривает ее. 
Девочка: В этой книжке в серединке
 Интересные картинки. 
 Тут много разных сказок есть
 Да мне самой их не прочесть. 
 Сейчас уже поздно, 
 Пора мне спать. 
Завтра я елку начну украшать. 
Засыпает, звучит музыка. 
 Под музыку появляется  Фея Зимы и танцует.
Девочка:  Вот так чудо! 
  Ты откуда? 
Фея Зимы: Ты же песенку слыхала? 
 Или ты дремала? 
 Я из этой книжки (показывает) .
 В книжке - сказок целый рой! 
 	Здесь друзья живут со мной.  
Девочка:  Разве так бывает, 
 Что сказка оживает? 
Фея Зимы: Ну конечно же бывает.
Девочка: А кто же живёт в вашей книге?
Фея Зимы: И волшебницы, и маги,
	И принцессы и короли.	
 Вот, в одной из сказок наших,
	Дедушка Мороз живёт.
	Спит весну всю, зиму, осень,
	Дни и ночи напролёт.
Девочка:  Как дни и ночи напролёт,
	 Ну а как же Новый год?
Фея Зимы: Пробуждает  Дедушку Мороза,
	Наш магический кристалл.
	Но недавно он пропал.
Девочка: Кто же это, зло такое сотворил?
Фея Зимы: Живёт в Стране Холодной,
В царстве снега и вечных льдов,
Девочка – Принцесса Льдинка,
И Кристалл наш у неё.
Без Кристалла мы пропали,
Не проснётся Дед Мороз.
Не бывать весёлым песням и веселью без забот.
Девочка : Надо всё исправить,
	Меня в сказку отправить.
  (Фея Зимы подходит к девочке). 
Фея Зимы:  Вот тебе  волшебный шарик, 
 Этот шарик как фонарик. 
 Глянь сквозь шарик и скажи:
 «Тирли, тирли, тирли дон»,
 И загадай желание.
Девочка:  Ой! Спасибо ! 
Таня берёт шарик и проговаривает волшебные слова.
Девочка:  « Тирли, тирли, тирли дон,
	Шар волшебный оживи,
	И меня в одно мгновенье,
	В сказку ты перенеси!»
Под музыку Таня кружится с шариком и уходит за кулисы.(там переодевается).

                            1.    Бал в королевстве Золушки.
Сидит на полу Золушка и перебирает игрушки.
Девочка: Ой, куда я попала?
Золушка: Ты попала в сказку обо мне.
Девочка: Золушка  подскажи,
	Царство Льдинки покажи.
Золушка: Хорошо, я помогу,
	И дорогу покажу.
	Только вот какое дело,
	Матушка мне не велела 
	Ехать на весёлый бал,
	Новогодний карнавал.
(Выходит Фея Зимы).
Фея Зимы: Мачеха не разрешает пойти Золушке на бал, пока она не выполнит задание. Вот игрушки перемешаны. Нужно Золушке помочь.
Разобрать игрушки по цветам.
  Проводится игра « Перебери игрушки».

Золушка: Вся работа решена,
	        Я освобождена!
	        Музыка вдруг  зазвучала,
	        Это – праздника начало!
                      Исполняется парный танец принцев и принцесс (коллективный).
Дети садятся. Девочка ударяет волшебным шариком и переносится 
В другое царство
 2.Восточное царство Алладина.
Исполняется восточный танец «Восточный ».
Жасмин: Финики, инжир,
	Сладкие плоды,
	Греют ежедневно нас ,
	Жаркие лучи.
Шехерезада:  Знаем, гостья милая,
	Зачем ты к нам пришла.
	Ищешь ты морозный путь,
	В сказку изо льда.
                   Ах как же очень хочется,
Алладин: Чтоб праздник зимний, яркий,
	         Настал  в сей день тотчас.
	         Весёлые подарки 
	         Чтоб радовали нас.
Таня: Как, вы не умеете праздновать Новый год?
 Жасмин:   Нет, от зимы и до зимы изнываем от жары.
Девочка: Фея, фея помоги! (Выходит Фея).
Фея Зимы: Ну-ка,  дети, станьте кругом, 
 Пригласив с собой друзей,
  Взяли за руки друг друга, 
 Улыбнулись веселей! 
Исполняется песня «Новорічний хоровод».Дети садятся на места.
Девочка стучит шариком и переносится в другое царство.
  3.Подводное царство Аквантика.
  Исполняется  Танец Русалочек с веерами .

Русалочка 1: Вот так проходит день за днём
В наших морских глубинах:
Я с удовольствием верхом 
Катаюсь на дельфинах.

Русалочка 2: Могу я делать, что хочу:
Играть с дельфином в прятки,
Китёнка шлёпнуть по плечу,
Дать корм морской лошадке.	

Русалочка 3: Но вот молва везде слывёт,
	Про светлый празник, Новый год.
	Про сказочную ёлку,
	С красивими  иголками.
Русалочка 1: Про ёлку, что ты, что ты,
	Ёлки бояться нашей воды.
	В воде она завянет,
	Расти вся перестанет.

Девочка : Не грустите,русалочки,  всё же,
	Нарядить мы вам ёлку поможем.
Фея Зимы: Фея ,фея, помоги!	

Фея Зимы проводит конкурс.
                                 Конкурс  «Наряди ёлку с папами».
		После конкурса дети садятся на свои места.
Девочка стучит шаром. Звучит таинственная мелодия.

		    4.Магическая  школа Хогвардс.
             Исполняется танец с волшебными палочками.
Девочка: Волшебники, помогите, царство снега покажите.
Волшебник 1: Мы поможем, но оцени наше волшебство.
Волшебник 2: Взмахом нелёгким,
		      Я закружу,
		      Волшебную фокусы я покажу.

                               Под музыку  дети показывают фокусы.
Фокусы
1.	«Волшебные стаканы» - фокус с цветной водой.
2.	«Волшебные ленты» - фокус с ленточками.
3.	«Волшебные яйца» - фокус с конфетти.

(Под музыку все садятся на места, девочка ударяет волшебным шаром).

 		   5. Арктическая страна Льдинки.
Звук ветра. На троне сидит Принцесса Льдинка.
Льдинка: Я грущу, грущу, грущу.
	Очень топнуть я хочу.					
Как же скучно мне опять,
	Хочу петь и танцевать.
Таня: Льдинка, отдай волшебный кристалл.
Льдинка : Забирай, он всё равно не работает,
	                               Деда Мороза не зовёт.
                             Выходит Фея Зимы.
Фея Зимы: Это всё, Льдинка, потому, что Новый год нужно встречать в кругу друзей. Давайте встанем в хоровод и дружно позовём Дедушку Мороза.
                      Дети становятся в круг и зовут  Деда Мороза.
                               Под музыку выходит Дед Мороз.
1.Сольное выступление Деда Мороза.
2. Конкурс _________________________________
3.Конкурс __________________________________

                    Дети рассказывают Деду Морозу  стихи.
Общий хоровод  «В лесу родилась ёлочка»

Сюрпризный момент – раздача подарков.

----------


## avdeev2000

_Может не все ещё смогли добраться до моего домика, поэтому дублирую ссылки на свои утренники и материал к ним  здесь_ 

*Новорічне свято для дітей другої молодшої групи – 2015р.*
*В гості до Сніговика*
*СЦЕНАРІЙ, МУЗИКА, ВІДЕО - ТУТ: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5088626*


*Новорічне свято для дітей середньої групи – 2015р.*
*Новий рік з Шаріком та Матроскіним*
*СЦЕНАРІЙ, МУЗИКА, ВІДЕО - ТУТ: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5088636


Новорічне свято для дітей старшої групи – 2015р.
Черевички для Оксани*
*СЦЕНАРІЙ, МУЗИКА, ВІДЕО - ТУТ: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5088652*

----------

inessa-tkach (15.11.2018), na4a (27.11.2016), nastiabar (03.11.2018), svetik kumurgi (01.11.2016), Алина Закирова (28.10.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (31.10.2018), Неля Литвинцева (30.10.2017), Свет.точка (27.10.2017)

----------


## su=vn

Дякую за матеріал і  цікаві  ідеї форуму.
https://yadi.sk/i/yI6--54HjwoPA

----------


## tetiana26

Привет всем! А в моей ст. гр. ПОПРОСИЛИСЬ выступать РОДИТЕЛИ!!! Сказали, что хотят своим детям настоящий праздник сделать.. Я в поисках! На просторах нета нашла вот такой сценарий.. Да простит меня автор... Правда буду еще переделывать, но основа мне понравилась.. Спасибо огромное автору за идею!!!!
Дійові особи: Дід Мороз, Снігуронька, Зима, Сніговик, Котигорошко, Дюймовочка, Карлсон, Лісові мешканці, Четверо звірів, Ніч, Новий Рік, Капітошка, Баба Яга, Чорт, Ангел.
Обладнання: акустична система, мікрофони, магнітофон
Декорації: поліетиленова плівка, сніжинки, ялинкові гірлянди
Реквізит: глобус, обгорнутий фольгою, надувні кульки з побажанням, м’які іграшки.

Хід свята
Святково оформлена зала. На сцені праворуч стоїть Новорічна ялинка
Карлсон : Ой, малята, подивіться,
Як ялиночка іскриться.
Вся в іграшках кольорових,
В намистинках пречудових.
Новорічне свято вже прийшло до нас.
Карнавал веселий розпочати час.
Я ось до вас прийшов на свято зі своїми друзями 
Дюймовочкою і Котигорошком,
Діти, а ви готові розпочати свято? 
Відповідь дітей
Співати вмієте? А танцювати вмієте? А віршики розповідати?
Молодці! 
Дюймовочка: Із Новим роком, всіх, зі святом!
Котигорошко: Як же вас усіх багато!
Дюймовочка: Всі зібрались у цьому залі.
Котигорошко: І веселі ви, і вдалі!
Дюймовочка: Дуже раді вас вітати,
Щастя й радості бажати!
Котигорошко: Наступає рік здаля,
Розквітає хай земля!
Дюймовочка: Розквітає Україна,
Мов червоная калина!
Художній номер (пісня)
Котигорошко: Сьогодні свято в нас незвичне,
А карнавальне, новорічне.
Дюймовочка: Ми всіх, хто є у цьому залі,
З новим роком всіх вітаєм.
Котигорошко: Хай пісні дзвінкі лунають.
Дюймовочка: Діти горя хай не знають.
Котигорошко: Хай щастить завжди і всюди.
Дюймовочка: Хай здоров’я всім прибуде!
Котигорошко: В школі буде все гаразд.
Дюймовочка: Радість прийде в кожен клас!
Котигорошко: Хай оціночка "12"
Буде всім нам посміхаться!
Дюймовочка: О, чуєте, хтось до нас на свято поспішає.
Звучить казкова музика. Іде Дід Мороз і Снігуронька
Дід Мороз: Любі наші, друзі щирі!
Скільки тут зібралось вас!
Всі живіть у щасті й мирі,
У здоров’ї повсякчас!
З Новим роком всіх вітаю!
Він ступає на поріг,
У житті вам всім бажаю
Тільки радісних доріг!
Снігуронька: Рада бачити усіх вас,
Шлю вітання щирі всім.
Щастя, радості бажаю
Нашим друзям дорогим.
Дід Мороз: У новорічну цю годину
Вітаєм вас і всю родину.
Вітаєм друзів ваших, рідних,
І дякуєм за працю плідну.
Снігуронька: Дяку прийміть за добре навчання,
За спортивні та інші цікаві змагання.
За участь у святах, у КВНі,
За чудові концерти на сцені.
Дід Мороз: Виростайте в дружбі й мирі,
Чуйні серцем, чесні й щирі.
Снігуронька: Вам бажаєм радощів і сміху,
І багато снігу всім на втіху.
Дід Мороз: А сніг нам дарує матінка Зима.
Снігуронька : А давайте покличемо її до нас на свято,
Вона сюрпризів принесе багато.
А ну всі разом: "Прийди, зимонька-зима,
тебе гукає дітвора!"
Діти з Снігуронькою гукають Зиму
Звучить казкова музика на сцену виходить Зима
Зима: Я - Зима, я - королівна!
Ви кликали мене, малята?
Ось я прийшла до вас на свято.
Сніжинки-балеринки,
Летять навкруг ялинки.
Віночками біленькими
Сплітайтеся гарненькими.
Хай казка зимова буде 
На радість усім людям.
Танець "Сніжинки"
Зима ходить по залу розтрушує сніжинки під час танцю
Снігуронька: Яка гарна зимова казка!
Все навкруг сріблиться та іскриться.
Дід Мороз: Так, так і я пропоную провести гру “Сніжинка” для самих спритних діток.
Гра “Сніжинка”
Дід Мороз: Як весело у нас на святі,
Мені, старому, аж схотілось танцювати.
Снігуронька: Зажди дідусю, зараз засвітимо герлянди на Новорічній ялинці, а потім разом з дітками потанцюємо біля ялинки.
Дід Мороз: Ну гаразд, а то я і справді забув за Новорічну ялинку.
Снігуронька: Ой, що там за шум?
На сцену виходить Сніговик
Дід Мороз: Та це ж Сніговик завітав до нас на свято
Сніговик: І зовсім я не на свято. Я з лісу прийшов, ялинку я шукаю. Та ось же вона! Навіщо ви забрали нашу ялинку?
Зима: Хіба ти не знаєш, що у діток Новорічне свято?
Сніговик: Яке ще свято?
Зима: Новий рік приходить. У кожному домі до нього готуються, прикрашають ялинку.
Сніговик: Що ж це виходить, зрубали ялинку без дозволу мого, ще й збираєтеся веселитися? А мені не до веселощів (Плаче).
Це ялинка казкова, і я її стеріг, беріг для лісових мешканців, а ви 
її забрали (Плаче). Що я скажу лісовим мешканцям? Не зміг я
вберегти ялинку (Плаче).
Зима: Оце так маємо! Потрібно якось виправляти становище.
Вибігають на сцену під музику лісові мешканці
Лісові мешканці: Ось вона наша ялиночка, як ви посміли її без дозволу забрати.
Дід Мороз: Ну так і діла. Я зрозумів, що сталося. Якщо ялинка казкова і її забрали, то бути біді.
Снігуронька: Та що ти таке кажеш, дідусю. Звірів лісових ми сюди на свято заберемо і всі будемо біля ялинки веселитися. Шановні лісові мешканці, ми вас запрошуємо на Новорічне свято, не забирайте в нас ялиночки, будьте з нами, адже дітки теж хочуть веселитися біля Новорічної ялиночки. Ну що, ви згодні?
Лісові мешканці: А у вас весело буде на святі?
Снігуронька: Дуже весело.
Лісові мешканці: Ну гаразд, ми залишаємося.
Снігуронька: Дідусю, ось давай засвітимо герлянди на Новорічній ялинці і свято продовжиться.
Дід Мороз: Боюся, що герлянди не засвітяться.
Снігуронька: Та ні, все буде добре. Дітки, допоможіть нам сказати магічні слова:
“Гей, ялинко новорічна,
Спалахни яскравим блиском!”
Всі разом: Гей, ялинко новорічна,
Спалахни яскравим блиском!
Снігуронька: Не виходить (Пауза) Не виходить, щож робити?
Зима: Давайте ще раз скажемо магічні слова:
“Гей, ялинко новорічна,
Спалахни яскравим блиском!”
Ялинку накривають поліетиленовою плівкою
Снігуронька: Ой, що це, ялинка заледеніла замість того, щоб засвітитися ліхтариками.
Зима: Ой, що тепер буде? 
Звірі: Ялинка обледеніла, герлянди на ялинці не засвітяться. 
Звірі: Новий рік не побачить куди йому йти і не прийде до нас.
Звірі: Час зупиниться.
Звірі: І що з нами буде?
Снігуронька: Не падай у відчай, якийсь вихід має бути.
Дід Мороз: А я пропоную запитати у Новорічної ночі. Вона творить чудеса, можливо, і нам допоможе.
Звучить ніжна музика. Виходить на сцену ніч новорічна
Ніч: Я чую про мене мова.
Я ніч – новорічна! Найкраща у році!
Мені підкоряються інші всі ночі!
Мене виглядають від року до року,
Без мене Новий рік не ступить і кроку,
Чи є ще у році миліша година,
У ніч Новорічну збереться родина,
Я вмію дарувати найкращі бажання,
Я вмію творить чудеса без вагання.
Снігуронька: Шановна ніч, у нас трапилось лихо. Наша Новорічна ялинка заледеніла, і ми безсилі лід розтопити. Всі дітки зібрались на свято, всі хочуть веселитися і танцювати, але ось така біда.
Ніч: Заспокойтеся, я все зрозуміла, але я не можу зробити так, щоб лід на ялинці розстанув. Це повинні ви зробити самі з своїми друзями. В мене є чарівний глобус, якщо його покрутити, потім сказати чарівні слова:
Глобус, глобус, ти крутись,
Потім швидко зупинись.
Гість із казочки з’явись”, - 
то до вас завітають гості з різних казок, які принесуть із собою радість, добро, правдивість, щирість, працелюбність, дружелюбність, старанність, привітність, чесність. Усе це ви зберете у цю чарівну торбинку, потім суміш цих якостей висипите на ялинку, то лід на ялинці розтане. Ви запам’ятали, що потрібно робити?
Звірі: Нам зрозуміло, давайте нам швидше цей глобус і чарівну торбинку.
Ніч: Справа в тому, що і глобус, і торбинка лежать у цій скринці.
Звірі: Ну й що?
Ніч: Скринька теж чарівна, вона відкриється тільки тоді, коли ви відгадаєте загадки.
Снігуронька: Ми відгадаємо, ніяких сумнівів.
Звірі: І дітки нам допоможуть.
Ніч Новорічна загадує загадки
Дід Мороз: Спробуйте відчинити скриньку. 
Звірі: Ура! Ми подолали ці перешкоди.
Ніч: Ось вам глобус, ось чарівна торбинка. Крутіть глобус, промовляючи чарівні слова:
Глобус, глобус, ти крутись,
Потім швидко зупинись 
Гість із казочки з’явись.
Але пам’ятайте, якщо ви будете сперечатися, сваритися, битися, або щось погане робити, то глобус з казки принесе вам злих героїв і ви нічого хорошого не зможете покласти в торбинку. Ну це і все, розуміли? (Так)
Мені настав час йти Новий рік зустрічати , щоб до вас його привести. До зустрічі.
Ніч виходить за ширму
Снігуронька: Дякуємо за допомогу.
Дід Мороз: Ой! Ой! Ой!
Снігуронька: Ну що ще трапилося?
Дід Мороз: Та я ж діткам подарунки в санях забувся, пішли, Снігуронько, допоможеш мені, а ти, Зимонько, бери глобус чарівний та крутіть його, а ти, Сніговичку, в торбинку складатимеш все хороше, що принесуть нам казкові герої з казок. А ви, друзі, їм допомагайте.
Дід Мороз із Снігурочкою виходять за ширму
Зима: Ну що ж, потрібно дружно сказати такі слова:
“Глобус, глобус, ти крутись,
Потім швидко зупинись,
Гість із казочки з’явись.”
Виходить на сцену Капітошка під звуки веселої музики. Зима та лісові мешканці радіют, що вони змогли викликати доброго героя з казочки і тихенько виходять за ширму
Капітошка: Добрий день, малята, любі хлопчики й дівчата.
Я прийшов до вас на свято з Новим роком вас вітати.
Дозвольте мені вам пісеньку подарувати.
Пісня "Капітошка"
Зима: Ну що ж, у нас вийшло, в торбинку ми покладемо сміх і хороший настрій, який нам подарував Капітошка. А тепер давайте ще глобус крути.
Зав’язується між лісовими мешканцями суперечка, хто буде крутити глобус
Зима: А ну, заспокойтеся! Крути глобус ти, Сніговичок.
Сніговичок крутить глобус, говорить чарівні слова
Вибігають на сцену Баба Яга і Чорт
Баба Яга: Ти мій любий, мій миленький.
Мій чортику дорогенький!
Чорт: Що, стара, хотіла ти?
Куди тепер мені іти?
І що повинен я зробити,
Й тобі, Ягуся, догодити?
Баба Яга: Я хочу гарну пісню чути,
Про все на світі, щоб забути!
В Париж я хочу, Діснейленд,
Я хочу мати уік-енд!
А на мітлі не долетіти,
Що ж мені тепер робити?
Ось в чому біда моя, рідненький,
Ось в чому проблема. дорогенький!
Немає в мене вже наснаги,
Бо хочу бути в центрі я уваги! (Плаче)
Чорт: Кажи швиденько, що робити,
І досить плакати і нити.
Баба Яга: Підем, Чортику, в ресторан,
Нам по коліна океан.
Чорт: А де ж там можна зараз сісти?
І що з тобою будем їсти?
Що я повинен замовляти?
Які слова тобі казати?
Баба Яга: Ой, Чорте, Чорте, милий чорте!
Так, хочу я смачного торта,
А ще я хочу мармеладу.
Ну і, звичайно, шоколаду!
Чорт: Потреби маєш ти великі!
Мов ти не з лісу, мов і не дика!
Баба Яга: Так, чорте, досить, мене ображати.
Скоро свято новорічне,
Треба щастя всім бажати
І подарунки дарувати.
А, може, пісню заспівати!
Чорт: Співай! 
Художній номер
Зима: (Заглядає у мішечок) Ви тільки погляньте - у нас вже є і добро, і дружелюбність, і радість, і сміх, і щирість, і працелюбність , і старанність. Та чогось іще не вистачає. (голос з-за ширми) Не вистачає Божого благословіння, Божого благословіння...
Виходить на сцену янгол. Звучить ніжна мелодія
Янгол: Я прибув до вас сьогодні з сонячного раю,
З неба вам привіт приніс я і благословляю,
Всі моліться щиро Богу і друзів шануйте,
Любіть свою Україну, все навкруг цінуйте,
Всіх людей, що добрі й щирі, з святом я вітаю
І для кожного із вас я дарунок маю.
А дарунок цей "Боже благословіння".
Ростіть, цвітіть, живіть у світі,
Творіть добро, людей любіть ви,
Щоб рівно йшла життя дорога,
В душі хай буде милість Бога.
З Божою допомогою ви подолаєте всі перешкоди.
Пісня "Різдв’яна"
Зима: (Заглядає у мішечок) Ну, мабуть, вже всього вистачає, тепер ми розтопимо лід на ялинці.
Виходять на сцену всі герої казок
Дід Мороз: Погляньте, скільки в нас гостей! Красивих, добрих, сміливих, працьовитих, веселих, хороших людей, справжніх друзів. Усі разом – ми велика сила, адже дружба може творити справжні дива. Ведмедику, посипай ялинку чарівною сумішшю, яка зібрана в торбинці, а ми всі разом скажемо такі слова: “Посипай, посипай, ялинко, розставай!”
Звірі: Ура! Тане лід на ялинці.
Снігуронька: А тепер можемо і свято продовжувати. Дідусю, а зараз давай засвітимо герлянди на Новорічній ялинці і будемо чекати, коли прийдуть Новорічна ніч з Новим роком. Дітки, а ну всі разом:
Гей, ялинко! Урочиста
Спалахни яскравим блиском,
Коли разом скажем ми:
"Ялинко, засвіти вогні!"
Всі разом: "Ялинко, засвіти вогні"
Засвічуються герлянди на ялинці, виходить на сцену Новорічна ніч з Новим роком
Пісня “Дін-дон”
Новий рік: Ось і я прийшов до вас
В цей казковий славний час.
Я – рік Новий – віншую радість
Всім добрим людям на добро,
Щоб на землі в родині кожній
Вам щастя кожен день цвіло!
І щоб щасливі були діти – 
Тоді і я буду радіти.
Я - Новий рік, космічний рік,
Прокладаю я шлях в 21 вік,
І ще раз хочу зі святом привітати,
Здоров’ячка і щастя побажати.
Ще зоряну доріжку простелити,
Щоб вам у новім році було добре жити.
А ще на згадку про чудове свято
Я буду чудо-кульки дарувати.
Надувні кульки з побажанням розкидає по залу
Дід Мороз: Ну от і прийшов до нас Новий рік. 
З Новим роком, милі друзі,
Щастя вам, як квітів у лузі.
Хай життя буде веселе
В усіх хатах і оселях.
І у кожному серденьку
Сяє зіронька гарненька!
Снігуронька: Усіх, хто є у нашій залі,
Сердечно з Новорічним святом я вітаю!
Бажаю щастя вам усім,
Здоров’ячка міцного,
Від сонця теплих промінців
І вітерцю легкого.
Усмішок ніжних, чарівних
І квітів гарних запашних.
Зі святом, друзі, вас усіх!
Сніговик: То ж прийміте на прощання
Наші кращі побажання!
Капітошка: Хай вам сонечко сміється
І наука хай дається.
Жирафа: Не привчайтесь у роботі 
Відкладати все на потім.
Тигр: Хай щастить вам, діти, всюди,
Хай ростуть з вас гарні люди.
Лисичка: Хай щастить усім нівроку
Кожен день Нового року.

----------


## trinya116

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## trinya116

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Иришка Б (20.11.2016)

----------


## julialav

День народження Снігуроньки.
                ( для дітей середньої групи.)

Під музику діти заходять до зали, стають півколом.

1: Зима прийшла, зима прийшла,
    Будинки в біле одягла,
    Стоять дерева в шапках білих.
    Зима для сильних, спритних, смілих.

1.	В дітей румянець на щоках, іскринки радості в очах.
Прийшла пора санчат і лиж, коли з гори, як птах летить
Зима веселощів пора!

Разом: Зимі радіє дітвора.

2.	Здравствуй, білий, пухнастий, веселий сніжок!
Здравствуй, госте, зима – чарівниця!
Викликай же на гірку малят, на лужок,
А мороз хай рум,янить їм лиця.

3.	Новоріччя настало, вітаємо ми
Вас із радісним святом красуні – зими!

Разом: З Новим роком.

                 Виконується пісня : «           

4.	З піснею і сміхом в зал ми завітали.
І красуню лісову радо привітали.

5.	З Новим Роком всіх вітаємо, щиро радості бажаємо.
Щоб жилося добре всім, і дорослим , і малим.
( сідають на місця.)

                                             -2-

Вед:  Сьогодні свято не просте, сьогодні свято чарівне.
          Бо сьогодні у цей час , я здивую дуже вас.
          У Снігурочки сьогодні, день народження якраз
           Що ж бо їй подарувати?
Дитина: Можна пісню заспівати.
Вед: Вірно, пісню заспівати!
Дитина: Або, таночок станцювати.
Вед: Вірно. Можна станцювати.
 Дит Треба нам її позвати, для неї свято починати.
Діти кличуть Снігурочку, виходе Баба Яга переодіта в снігурочку.
Б.Я: Ви мене кликали, мої товстенькі, жирненькі. Ось я к вам і прийшла. Як ваші справи.
Вед: Ми дуже тебе чекали, ми знаємо, що у тебе сьогодні день народження і приготували для тебе подарунки.
Б.Я: Подарунки я дуже люблю, діставайте їх скоріш, вони мабуть солодкі?
Вед: Ні.
Б.Я: тоді може вони, красиві.
Вед: Ні.
Б.Я: А які вони тоді ж?
Вед: Вони дуже дружні та веселі.
Б.Я: Ні такі подарунки мені не потрібні. Забирайте їх собі.
Вед: Діти , вам не здається, що наша Снігуронька, якась не така. А ну давайте подивимось . що у неї під вуалью.
Б.Я. знімає маску.
Б.Я: Так, це я . Ви мене на свято не запросили, я вашу снігурку в хатці закрила і вам її не віддам.
( Забігає до хатки, виглядає в віконце, сміється.)

Вед: Діти, що ж зараз робити, як нам Снігуроньку визволити.( Діти висловлюються.)
Вед: А давайте нашлемо на неї наших чарівних сніжинок.

Дитина: Ви сніжинки прилітайте, із біди нас виручайте.

                                            -3-
Сніж1: Снігу порошинки ми - парашутики зими.
                Запорошимо стежинки, і горбочки, і долинки.
 Сніж2: Ми – сніжинки тонесенькі, білесенькі, гарнесенькі,
              Всі стежинки замітаємо, всіх вас гаряче вітаємо.

               Виконується танок сніжинок. 
Під танок сніжинок Б.Я засинає.
Вед: Поки Б.Я. заснула, треба визволяти нашу Снігуроньку.
( Вед. стає, а за нею всі діти. Імітують відкривання двері до хатинки Б.Я. Двері відчиняються, під музику виходить Снігурочка.)
 Снігурочка: Добрий день, малята! Рада знову вас вітати!                           На допомогу ви спішили, спасибі, що мене звільнили.
Вед: Ми ще й дарунки готували, сідай послухай нас.
 Виконується пісня : « Новорічна.»
  ( Просинається Б.Я.)
Б.Я: Ага, все ж таки перехитрили мене, забрали Снігурку, але ви не знаєте самого головного, ваша ялинка не горить і ніколи не загориться яскравими вогниками, тому що чарівна паличка Снігурочки у мене і поклала я її в цей сундук. А на ньому кодовий замок, як відгадаєте , що саме головне на Новому році, тоді він і розкриється, але ви ніколи не відгадаєте ці чарівні слова.
( Убіга.Ведуча пробує відкрити сундук ключом, але він не відкривається.)
Вед: Треда в подорож нам вирушать, в  друзів наших наших допомоги благать.
( Діти ідуть за ведучою змійкою, спочатку за руки, потім на лижах, потім знову змійкою, сідають на місця. Під  музику виходять ялинки.)
              Виконується танок ялинок.

Вед: Ялиночки-красуні ви не підкажете, що ж саме головне на Новий рік.( ялиночки порадившись.)
Ялинка1: Головне, вважаєм ми і санчата й ковзани,
 Ялинка2 Але свято не прийде, якщо папа ялинку додому
                                                        не принесе.
Ялинка3: Головніше слово наше, вся ялиночка в прикрасі.
Вед: Дуже дякуємо вам. Зараз я спробую , чи відкривається скриння, чи ні.( Пробує, ключ вже трохи прокручується.) 

Сніг: Хтось, у гості к нам спішить, допоможе він нам вмить.
( Під музику виходе гном.)
Не хлоп,яткоя, а Гном ! Хатку маю під пеньком.
             Вже не буду сумувати – хочу с дітками пограти,
             Ось ліхтарики чудові, та вони ще й кольорові.

 ( Гном разом із вихователем роздають гномікам паперові ліхтарики. )
           Виконується пісня – гра “ Ліхтарики.”

Вед: Добрі гноми, а ви не підкажете, що саме головне на Новий рік?( Гноми посперечавшись.)

Гном: Головне вважаєм ми, і санчата й ковзани,
           Але свято не настане, якщо сміху у вас мало.
 Гном2: Сміх і посмішки,і всмішки,  
               Головніше слово наше.

Вед: Дуже дякуємо вам. Зараз я спробую , чи відкривається скриня, чи ні. Давайте спробуємо всі разом сказати слово- усмішка.( Пробує, ключ іще прокручується.) 

Сніг: Хтось, іще до нас спішить, допоможе він нам вмить.
  Пісня « Зайця і Вовка» із мультфільма « Ну, постривай.»
 Вед: Діти невже це справжні Снігурочка та Дід Мороз.
( Діти за допомогою вихователя відгадують. Вих. допомагає їм перевтілитися в Зайця та Вовка.)
Вед: А ви казкові герої, підскажете нам , що саме головне в Новий рік.

Заєць: Головне вважаєм ми і санчата й ковзани.
            Але свято не настане, якщо дружби у вас мало.

Вовк: Головніше слово в нас,дружба- всім потрібна щас.
Вед: Дуже дякуємо вам. Зараз я спробую , чи відкривається скриння, чи ні. Давайте спробуємо всі разом сказати слово - дружба.( Пробує, ключ іще прокручується, але повністю не відкривається.Під музику заходить Мальвіна і Буратіно- танцюють.

-5-
Мал:  З порцеляни в мене носик і з ниток блакитні коси,
           Тонкі брови над очима, я ім,я моє-……?
           Всі чекають рік новий, а я жлію рік старий,
           Він до нас уже не повернеться, бо він старим-старим
                                                                    Зоветься.

Буратіно: Та й я до нього звик, за рік з ним подружився,
                    Тому, що в м,ячика я гратися навчився.
А тепер я хочу переввірити які ви спритні та уважні.
          Відгадайте загадку?
          Красна шапка, красний нос, хто це діти?( Дід Мороз.)
Вед:  Все ти добре знаєш, всім завжли допомогаєш,
          Ти скажи: чому ще досі Дід Мороз не йде до нас?
           Чи забув, що вже не осінь,- Рік Новий вітать.                                        
Мал:  Кличте Діда всі гуртом, а я вийду зустрічати,
            Щоб дорогу він знайшов і не міг десь заблукати.
( під музику виходить Дід Мороз.)
Д.М.:   Добрий день усі малята, любі хлопчики й дівчата.
            Я зробив чималий крос, хто ж я дітки …..
           Правильно мене назвали, Дід Мороз я відгадали.
            В мене довга борода, ззаду торба вигляда.
            А в торбинці, а в торбинці новорічнії гостинці.
            Але щоб дарунок мати , загадки слід відгадати.
            Зелену сукню маю- ніколи не знімаю
            Один- єдиний раз на рік зірками прикрашаю.
Діти:  Ялинка.
Д.М.: Молодці відгадали.
Вих: А тепер спробуй відгадати нашу загадку.
Дит: Він так морозить так старається ,
          Що сам від холоду здригається.
Д.М.  Так це ж я! Дід Мороз! Буває сам мороза , як напущу, щой сам замерзаю.
Вед: Діду невірно, діти скажіть яка відгадка.
Діти: Холодильник.
Вед: Д.М. підскажи нам , що саме головне під Новий Рік.
Д.М: Головне і сміх, і дружба, і ялинка, а ще подарунки.
Вед: Діти давайте всі разом скажемо це слово- подарунки.
( Вед. Розкриває скриню, дістає палочку.)

-6-

Д.М: Давайте тепер почаклуємо, щоб ялинка наша загорілась.
       Скажемо всі разом. Один, два, три- ялинка гори.
( Загорається ялинка.)
Дитина: Ми в долоні плескаєм, співаємо пісень.
                 Нам дуже-дуже весело в такий чудовий день.
                 Круг ялинки ми підем, хоровод свій заведем. 

Виконується пісня : « Гра з Д.М.»

( Після танцю Дід Мороз не зупиняється.)
Вед: Стій Дідусю зупинись, танець вже закінчивсь.
Д.М.: Не хочуть ноги зупинятись, мабуть час погратись.
Вед:  Ой, який ти заводний мабуть ти ще молодий.
Д.М.  Діточки хочуть погратись, зараз змушу всіх зізнатись,
          Чи хочете у гру пограти?
Діти:  Так!                                              
Д.М. : Ну, у коло всі ставайте! Гру веселу починайте.
           В мене є чарівний сніжок, пограйте з ним.

      Виконується гра : « Передай сніжок.»

Д.М.:  А зараз прийшла пора моїх подарунків. Мій мішок,
              сюди явись.*( заходить мішок.)
           Де мішок ти заблукав?
Міш:  У гостях я побував ( Іде далі.)
Д.М. Ти куди подався знову?
Міш: Я зібрався в путь- дорогу.
Д.М,: Твоє місце біля мене, я не обійдусь без тебе.
Міш: Все сьогодні навпаки, я подався навтьоки
          Ну а ти часу не гай, а скоріше наздогоняй.
  ( Мішок тікає за ялинку.)
Д.М. : Старий я став сам не впораюсь , діти давайте покличемо мені в допомогу мого меншого брата- Нового рока.
Діти: Новий Рік…..

( Виходе Новий Рік.)
Н.Р.: Мене чекали ви, я знаю , вже вас люблю я й поважаю
         Шаную кожну вашу мить.
         І постараюсь все зробить, щоб у достатку вам жилося весь рік
        Щоб настрій був завжди хороший,  і навіть зуб ваш не болів.
Д.М. Як гарно, що ти прийшов . Мені потрібна твоя допомога, допоможи знайти мій неслухняний мішок, він утік
( Д.М. і Н. Р. ідуть за ялинку і виносять мішок, Роздають подарунки, їм допомогає снігурочка.)

Вед:  А на згадку про це свято попросимо фотографа нас
          Сфотографувати
          Щоб потім пригадали ми самі,
          Як весело співали тут пісні, як весело було вірші читати
          Водити хороводи, танцювати. 
          Загадки розгадати ви змогли
          І всіх батьків порадували ви.

----------


## Oksyyy

> Поделитесь,пожалуйста,музыкой :-)


Музика до свята "Новий рік в аеропорту": https://yadi.sk/d/D0bnPZBHkECkT
Есть еще видео: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KvARZ5fCvw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEA4_uEZRFc

----------

nastiabar (03.11.2018), Еленина (19.11.2016), Иришка Б (08.10.2016), Ксюша.vr (21.02.2020), Наталка - музыкалка (31.10.2018), Оленька я (10.01.2018)

----------


## Ejeni

Новорічний бал у снігуроньки


Казковий сценарій

(Під веселу польку діти забігають до зали і стають півколом.)

Ведуча.
З Новим роком, друзі, вас
Щиро ми вітаємо!
Здоров’я, щастя, злагоди
Усім гостям бажаємо.
Подивіться, як ялинка
Іграшками сяє.
Сьогодні хай дитячий сміх
Навкруг весь час лунає.
Хай новорічні пісні
Співають усі дзвінко,
Хай весело танцюють
Діти круг ялинки.

Дитина
Сніг пухнастий стелиться,
Білі всі сніжинки.
Замела хурделиця
За вікгом ялинки.

Дитина
А ми свою ялинку
Так прибрали красно,-
Вогники, мов зірочки,
Сяють на ній ясно.

Дитина
У простору світлу залу
Всіх ялинка кличе,
Зустрічає наш садок
Свято новорічне.

Дитина
З нами весь садок стрічає
Щасливе свято – Новий рік.
І ми сьогодні вам бажаєм
Ще краще жити, ніж торік.

Дитина
Щоб гриміли хлопавки,
Щоб підковки цокали,
Щоб вогні світилися,
Діти веселилися.

Пісня (про ялинку)

Дитина
Приносить радощів багато
Новий рік – зимове свято.
Це веселе свято знають
З нетерпінням всі чекають.

Дитина
В нас ялинка просто диво,
Знов зустрітись довелось.
Всім нам весело сьогодні,
Всі всміхаються чогось.

Дитина
Ми тебе давно чекали,
Готували всі наряд.
Знову ти тут у цій залі –
І радіють всі підряд.

Дитина
Як усе навкруг сіяє –
Радий ти і радий я.
Круг ялинки ми підем,
Хоровод свій заведем.

Хоровод

Дитина
Кришталева зимонько
В срібнім кожушку,
Ти кругом насипала
Білого сніжку.

Дитина
Принесла ти радощі
Нашій дітворі,
Гірка появилася
В нашому дворі.

Дитина
Морозець пощипує
І сніжок хрустить.
Кришталева зимонька
Діток веселить.

Пісня (про зиму)

Ведуча.
У новорічну ніч всі бажання здійснюються, адже ця ніч не проста, а ніч казкова, чарівна, і в наш садочок завітала новорічна казочка. Сідайте тихенько, будь ласка, у наш садочок іде казка.

(Виходить Гномик і сідає біля хатинки.)

Ведуча.
У казковому лісі в маленькій засніженій хатиночці жив маленький гномик. У новорічну ніч сидів він біля своєї хатиночки і дивився на зоряне небо. Та от одна зірочка впала з неба і перетворилася на вродливу дівчинку.

Зірочка.
Здрастуй, Гномику! Чого ти такий сумний?

Гномик.
Запросила мене Снігуронька на новорічний бал, але в лісі так темно, що я не можу знайти дороги.

Зірочка.
Не сумуй, Гномику. Мої зірочки-сестрички тобі допоможуть.
Золоті мої зірки,
Сяйте ви яскраво уночі,
Ви мені допоможіть,
Гномику дорогу покажіть.

Зірочка (дає Гномику чарівний ліхтарик). Цей чарівний ліхтарик буде тобі весь час освітлювати дорогу.

Гномик.
Дякую тобі, Зірочко, ходімо на бал разом!

Ведуча.
Ідуть вони казковим лісом та чують, що на галявині хтось голосно сперечається.

Виходять Мальвіна і Буратіно.

Мальвіна.
Буратіно, зачекай, 
Сядь та книжку почитай.

Буратіно.
Що ти, що ти, як читати,
Коли треба танцювати.

Співають.

Я веселий Буратіно,
А я дівчинка Мальвіна,
Любимо пісні співати
Польку разом танцювати.

Полька (Буратіно та Мальвіна).

Буратіно.
Здрастуйте, Гномику та Зірочко!

Мальвіна.
А куди ви йдете?

Гномик.
Ми йдемо на новорічний бал Снігуроньки.

Мальвіна.
Ідіть по цій стежинці і потрапите в замок, де живе Попелюшка, вона вам покаже дорогу.

Ведуча.
От ідуть вони і чують хтось говорить.

Попелюшка.
Я Попелюшка, ніде дітись,
Годинник зараз буде бити.
І зникне гарний мій наряд,
Я краще повернусь назад.

Принц.
Назад у казку? Постривай,
Додому ти не поспішай,
Ця ніч чарівна, ніч казкова,
Не зникне твій наряд чудовий.
Залиш усі свої печалі,
Весела будь на карнавалі.

Танок Попелюшки і Принца.

Принц.
Здрастуйте, Гномику та Зірочко!

Попелюшка.
А ви куди йдете?

Гномик.
Ми йдемо на новорічний бал Снігуроньки.

Принц.
По цій доріжці йдіть до Червоної шапочки і вона вам покаже дорогу далі.

Червона Шапочка співає на мелодію пісні із кінофільму.
Якщо довго, довго, довго (2р.)
Довго бігати чи йти,
То, напевно, то, напевно, (2р.)
Можна в дитсадок прийти.
А-а в садку ялинка от такої висоти,
А-а в садку ялинка от такої ширини,
А-а і сніжинки і Петрушки,А-а серпантини і лопушки,
А-а і веселий Новий рік
Веселить дітей він всіх.

Червона Шапочка.
Червона в мене шапочка
І гарна я, як яблучко,
Пухкий, смачненький
В корзині пиріжок
І масла жовтенького повний горщок.

Виходить Лісоруб.

Лісоруб.
Я Лісоруб, дрова в лісі рубаю,
Червону Шапочку від вовка захищаю.
В усьому їй я буду допомагати
І Вовк вже не залізе до бабусиної хати.

Танок Червоної Шапочки і Лісоруба.

Лісоруб.
Чого ви так пізно блукаєте?
І що ви в лісі шукаєте?

Червона Шапочка.
Не можна в новорічну ніч бути в дорозі, адже 2014-й вже на порозі.

Гномик.
Ми йдемо на новорічний бал Снігуроньки.

Лісоруб.
Дорога до Снігуроньки пролягає через замок Снігової королеви, але дивіться, щоб вона вас не заморозила.

Гномик і Зірочка (разом).
Снігова королева нас не злякає,
Ми разом вирушаємо далі.

(Під музику заходить Снігова королева із Каєм).

Ведуча.
Через луки, ліс і поле
Пролітає трійка коней,
І карета кришталева –
В ній красуня-королева,
Сипле срібло на ялини,
Сипле килим на долини.

Снігова королева.
Я – красуня-королева.
Всі доріжки замету,
В королівство вічних льодів
Я нікого не пущу.
Кай, ти склав уже слово «ВІЧНІСТЬ»?
Ти мені допоможи.
Заметемо всі доріжки,
Щоб ніхто не зміг пройти.

Танок Снігової королеви з Каєм.

Гномик.
Скільки снігу намело,
Всі доріжки замело.

Зірочка.
І кіди ж тепер іти?
Де дорогу нам знайти?

(Виходять Сніговики).

Сніговики.
Ми – малі сніговими,
На допомогу вам прийшли.
Ми мітлою поведемо,
Кучугури розметемо.

Танок Сніговиків.

Гномик.
Спасибі вам, сніговими,
Що дорогу від снігу розмели.

(Ідуть до замку Снігової королеви).

Снігова королева ( встає з трону).
Як ви посміли у моє царство прийти,
Я не пускала вас сюди.

Гномик.
Хлопчика кая ми хочем забрати,
Щоб зустрів він з нами новорічне свято.

Снігова королева (стукає палицею).
На новорічне свято
Я вас не пущу,
І на лід усіх перетворю!

Зірочка.
У нас є чарівний ліхтарик,
Він горить і лід зникає.

Снігова королева
Ой! Не треба! Я вже тану!
Кая з вами відпускаю.

Ведуча.
Нарешті Гномик та Зірочка потрапили на новорічний бал.

Снігуронька (співає).
Я Снігурка-витівниця,
Я хороша трудівниця,
Я з малятами гуляю, В хороводі я кружляю.
Я люблю усіх звіряток:
Зайченят і ведмежат.
З ними граюсь і гуляю,
В хороводі я кружляю.

(Говорить).
Я Снігуронька, малята,
Народилася в сніжку,
Вишивала мені ненька
Зірочки на кожушку,
І метелиця співала
Пісню ніжну, чарівну,
А сніжиночки-подружки
Танцювали у танку.

Танок Снігуроньки і сніжинок.

Снігуронька
Скільки в нас гостей сьогодні
Дуже-дуже рада я,
Що до нас сьогодні в свято
Завітала дітвора!
Всі прийміть мої вітання,
Новорічні побажання.
А тепер давайте грати,
Танцювати і співати.
Всіх запрошуєм до зали,
Разом з нами святкувати.

Ведуча.
Всі приїхали на свято –
І дівчатка, і хлоп’ята.
Дід Мороз десь забарився,
Може, нам його позвати?!
Пісню гарну заспівати!

Пісня

Вихід Діда Мороза. Привітання від Діда Мороза. 

Дід Мороз.
З Новим роком, друзі милі,
Зичу вам здоров’я, сили,
Щоб лунав веселий сміх
З Новим роком
Всіх! Всіх! Всіх!!!

Роздача подарунків.

----------

net27520 (02.11.2018)

----------


## USER_127027

> ДЕВОЧКИ, А КТО СТАВИЛ МЮЗИКЛ ПО СКАЗКЕ "СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА" (на украинском), отзовитесь....


*ОСЬ КОРИСТУЙТЕСЬ НА ЗДОРОВ Я*
_НОВОРІЧНЕ СВЯТО « СНІГОВА КОРОЛЕВА»
Старша група_
  ВИХОДЯТЬ 2 ДІТЕЙ З ЛІХТАРИКАМИ.
1.	Чудеса в казках бувають – 
Навіть звірі розмовляють, 
Чаклуни і чарівниці, 
Золоті летять жар-птиці. 

2.	Тихо! Чуєте – музика лунає?
Ніч новорічна
на землю спускається,
 Казка зимова
розпочинається.
♫ТАНОК З ЛІХТАРИКАМИ
ЗАХОДИТЬ  ФЕЯ З КНИГОЮ КАЗОК
Добрий день, діти! Я чарівна фея Казок. 
А ви любите казки? Я дуже люблю розповідати дітям казки. І для вас я приготувала одну дуже цікаву історію.

Сідає на стілець, відкриває книгу казок.   (музика)

Діти, а ви чули про Снігову королеву?. Вона живе далеко на
 Півночі в Крижаному палаці серед снігів. Королева дуже 
 гарна, але замість серця у неї шматочок льоду. Кожну зиму
 вона шукає хлопчика. Для чого? Щоб він виклав з шматочків
 льоду слово «вічність» і тоді на землі все замерзне, і буде вічна
 зима. 

СЦЕНА 1
ФЕЯ
Десь колись в одній країні
Двоє діток проживало — 
 Разом їли, разом грались, 
 Разом квіти поливали. 
 У них зросли чудові квіти — 
Такі ж гарні, як ці діти. 
Червона троянда — як стигла малина, 
 А біла біліє — як біла крижина. 
ПІД МУЗИКУ ВИХОДЯТЬ КАЙ ТА ГЕРДА ПОЛИВАЮТЬ КВІТИ І ВИХОДЯТЬ НА СЕРЕДИНУ
ГЕРДА
Хоч на вулиці зима
Квітам не страшна вона.
Навіть люті холоди
Не проберуться к нам сюди.
КАЙ
Так зима квітам не страшна, 
Хай морози тиснуть. 
Та я чув на світі є 
 Королева Сніжна, 
Вона холодна, крижана
Ця королева дуже зла.

 ГЕРДА (ЗЛЯКАНО) 
 Правда, Каю? 
 Вона є ? Королева Сніжна? 
 Я боюсь, вона загубить 
Квіти наші ніжні. 

КАЙ
Хай посміє лиш вона! 
 Я її впіймаю
 Та на пічку посаджу — 
Хай вона розтане! 
 Весело плещуть в долоні та кружляють.
КАЙ 
Ходімо у двір погуляємо
Весело в сніжки пограємо.

ВСІ ДІТИ СТАЮТЬ НА МІСЦЯ
♫ПІСНЯ «А НУ СНІЖОК»
Діти сідають. Кай та Герда залишаються.

КАЙ
Поглянь як танцюють.
Сніжинки біленькі
 Летять до землі, 
Та кружляють гарненько.
Кай та Герда сідають на стільчики.

Сніжинки кружляють та присідають на килимі.
З’являється Снігова королева.
♫ТАНОК СН. КОРОЛЕВИ ТА СНІЖИНОК

СНІГОВА КОРОЛЕВА.
 Я гарна, кришталева
Красуня королева,
Немає в мене серця
Немає і душі.
Я королева снігова,
Я тут володарюю.
Тепер на світі лиш зима
Навіки запанує.
СНІГОВА КОРОЛЕВА 
(до Кая)
Так це ти мене впіймаєш?
Ти мене розтопиш?
 Ви побачите усі,
Що я справді можу!
 «Дихає» на Герду, вона «засинає».
 (До Кая)
 А тебе я заберу
У палац зимовий,
 Заморожу, занесу
 У свій світ казковий.
Будеш ти весь льодяний,
Будеш, як крижина,
 І ніхто тебе не знайде
 В сніговій долині.
(сміється, уходить, забираючи Кая, сніжинки облітають коло і сідають на місця)
ФЕЯ
 Герда, дівчинко, проснись,
 Та навколо озирнись!
Твого Кая унесла
Королева снігова.
 ГЕРДА
Я в подорож рушаю —
Далеку, нелегку,
 Я Кая відшукаю
Я його знайду.
ПІД МУЗИКУ ОБХОДИТЬ КОЛО І ЙДЕ  ЗА ЗАВІСУ

СЦЕНА 2
ФЕЯ
Всюди Герда Кая шукала.
Була зима – і вже літо настало.
Добра Фея живе тут,
Квіти чарівні ростуть.
Вибігають квіти та сідають на килим.
Фея поливає їх з лійки.
ГЕРДА.
Бачу я садок привітний.
 А які тут гарні квіти! 
Може тут хтось знає
Де мені шукати Кая.
ФЕЯ КВІТІВ
Звідки тут взялася ти?
Як ти потрапила сюди?
ГЕРДА
Я шукаю брата Кая.
Ви його не зустрічали?
ФЕЯ КВІТІВ 
Ні, про Кая я не знаю.
Я лиш квіти доглядаю.
Не сумуй, та посміхнись.
На мої квіти подивись
♫ТАНОК КВІТІВ
ФЕЯ КВІТІВ
Така добрати і мила.
 Як тебе я, полюбила!
Залишайся жить у мене.
В мене затишно, приємно.
ГЕРДА
Мені треба поспішати
Треба відшукати брата.
ФЕЯ КВІТІВ
Бачу одне: 
що тебе не спинити.
 За вірність таку
Можна тільки радіти. 
У дорогу вирушай
КВІТИ РАЗОМ
Хай скоріш знайдеться Кай.
ПІД МУЗИКУ ФЕЯ ТА КВІТИ СІДАЮТЬ НА МІСЦЯ

СЦЕНА 3
ФЕЯ
 Минуло вже літо, і холодно стало.
 А Герда все Кая шукала, шукала. 
♫ПІСНЯ ГЕРДИ
(Вилітає ворон)
ВОРОН
 Я придворний ворон : кар –р
 Не ловлю ніколи гав.
В королівстві я  служу 
 Добру службу  тут несу.
 А ти хто? 
ГЕРДА.
Я Герда.
Я шукаю брата Кая.
 Але де знайти не знаю.
ВОРОН.
Кар-р-р, я знаю Кая
Він в палаці проживає.
Але там стоїть стор-р-рожа, 
 І пройти не кожен зможе.
Я тобі допоможу 
До палацу проведу.
ВОРОН З ГЕРДОЮ ОБХОДЯТЬ КОЛО ТА ВИХОДЯТЬ ЗА ЗАВІСУ
ПІД МУЗИКУ ВИХОДЯТЬ ПРИНЦИ ТА ПРИНЦЕСИ.
ПРИНЦ 
Починаємо наш бал !
новорічний карнавал.
 Запросили ми на свято
Новийрік, гостей багато.

ПРИНЦЕСА
Поспішайте, любі друзі,
Скоро вже почнеться бал,
 Бал чудовий, бал казковий -
Новорічний карнавал!

ПРИНЦ 2
На карнавал святковий
Зібралися усі
 І настрій тут чудовий.
 І радісні пісні.

ПРИНЦЕСА 2
Менітак радісно в цій залі
 на веселім карнавалі.
Хочеться мені співати 
І в таночку закружляти.

ВИХОДЯТЬ ГЕРДА ТА ВОРОН
ГЕРДА. 
Кай! Кай!
(Принц обернувся).
 ГЕРДА (розчаровано). 
Ні, це не Кай. 
ПРИНЦ
Хто ти дівчинка, кажи,
Як ти потрапила сюди?
ПРИНЦЕСА
Зовсім ти іще мала —
Ти куди ідеш одна?
 ГЕРДА
Я шукаю брата Кая.
 Але де знайти не знаю.
ПРИНЦ
Ти, будь ласка, не журися,
Відпочинь, повеселися,
З нами трішечки побудь,
Потім вирушиш у путь.
ПРИНЦЕСА
Нумо разом танцювати,
Новоріччя зустрічати
♫ТАНОК   ПОЛЬКА 
ПРИНЦЕСА.
 Ось тобі шубка тепленька,візьми
 Щоб на дворі не замерзла ти.

ОДЯГАЮТЬ НА ГЕРДУ ШУБКУ
ПРИНЦ
Швидше Герда в дорогу вирушай
РАЗОМ Хай скоріш знайдеться Кай.
ВСІ СІДАЮТЬ
СЦЕНА 4
ФЕЯ
Шлях Герди лежить через ліс зимовий
Він таємничий, він загадковий
В лісі розбійники живуть.
Мені здається вони вже тут!

♫ТАНОК РОЗБІЙНИКІВ
 РОЗБІЙНИЦЯ
 Тихо! Хтось сюди іде
І біди він не мине!
Входить Герда ( назустріч вистрибує розбійниця)
РОЗБІЙНИЦЯ
 Гей! Розбійники! Хапайте!
Ловітьїї ! Не відпускайте!
Розбійники вибігають та оббігають навколо Герди.
1РОЗБІЙНИК
 Ми – розбійники лісові
дуже страшні, ось які!
2 РОЗБІЙНИК
Нас бояться всі на світі:
Мами, тата, навіть діти.
3 РОЗБІЙНИК 
Я і сам себе боюся - 
Страшним я собі здаюся.
4 РОЗБІЙНИК
Ми у лісі замерзаємо
Все ми здобич піджидаємо.
5 РОЗБІЙНИК
Все що є ми заберемо
І до сліз всіх доведемо.
6 РОЗБІЙНИК
 А ти сюди як забрела
 І що шукаєш тут мала.
ГЕРДА
 Я шукаю брата Кая.
 Але де знайти не знаю.
РОЗБІЙНИЦЯ
Смілива дівчинка яка,
Що ж відпускаю тебе я —
В дорогу швидше вирушай -
РАЗОМ Хай скоріш знайдеться Кай!
ФЕЯ
Маленька  Герда поспішає
У білий і засніжений край. 
В палац до снігової королеви.
Туди, де чекає її брат Кай.
СЦЕНА 5
Під музику залітають сніжинки та зіркові чарівники Стають на свої місця.Під музику зявляється Снігова Королева, кружляє  по залі, зупиняється у трона. Поруч сидить Кай та складає крижинки.
СНІГОВА КОРОЛЕВА
Сумно тут, я все одна
Всюди холод, скрізь зима.
Всі холодні, крижані
Як набридло це мені.
ПІД МУЗИКУ ЗАБІГАЄ ГЕРДА
ГЕРДА.
Кай, Кай! 
Я знала, що тебе знайду,
У королеви снігової заберу.
Герда обіймає Кая.
СНІГОВА КОРОЛЕВА. 
Як ти насмілилась 
сюди прийти.
Не віддам я Кая
Навіть не проси
Перетворю тебе на білі сніги
І залишу тут я назавжди.
ГЕРДА 
Погляду холодного
Твого я не боюсь.
Я додому з братом Каєм повернусь.
Серце крижане твоє я розтоплю
І людей любить тебе навчу.
Не будеш більше королевой злою,
А будеш дуже доброю, ось такою.
Герда обіймає Снігову королеву і вона стає доброю.
СНІГОВА КОРОЛЕВА
Дякую тобі я Герда.
Ти мене перемогла
Моє серце крижане 
розтопити ти змогла.
Набридли мені злі казки
Тепер лиш хочу доброти.
Хочу співати, танцювати
Новий рік з вами зустрічати.
ФЕЯ
Чудо новорічне відбулося
Любов і дружба зло перемогли.
Зла чарівниця в фею обернулась.
РАЗОМ     Добро сильніше зла завжди.

ВСІ ГЕРОЇ ВИХОДЯТЬ 
1.	Ви нашу казку подивилися.
Її мораль - зовсім проста,

2.	Життя щоб стало веселіше,
Роби побільше ти  добра.

3.	Не чекай ти подвигів чарівних,
Драконів, принців і принцес,

4.	А допомагай тому, хто поруч.
 Ось і казочки КІНЕЦЬ

----------

tasik (13.12.2015), Еленина (19.11.2016), ИннаНичога (06.11.2019), леся r (20.11.2017)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Цирк - средняя
(під веселу музику діти заходять до зали)
Вед:Добрий день, шановні гості!
З Новим роком всіх, всіх, всіх!
Вам бажаю жити в мирі,
Хай луна веселий сміх.
Всім бажаю щастя, долі,
Всім я зичу вам здоров`я,
З кожним роком молодіти,
І ніколи не хворіти!
1 дит: Біле – біле все довкола
Ясне, чисте, як ніколи,
Мов пухнаста ковдра ліг
Скрізь на землю білий сніг.
2 дит: Це зимонька труснула білим рукавом
Землю всю укрила ковдрою – сніжком.
3 дит: Зиму весело стрічаєм, 
	Гарну пісню заспіваєм!
Пісня «Зима»
Вед: Настала зима і кожен з нас звик
Що взимку приходить до нас Новий Рік.
Ще свято веселе! Ялинка – краса!
Це – казка! Це - диво! Це – чудеса!
Діти, а ви любите чудеса? Я теж дуже люблю і тому пропоную сьогодні здійснити подорож до новорічного цирку, адже саме там відбуваються справжні чудеса. 
Веселе свято Рік Новий гостей всіх звеселяє
Сьогодні новорічний цирк у гості завітає!
На вас чекають тут дива – 
Ми починаємо – увага!
(лунають позивні)
6 дит: Цирк - це радість, цирк - це свято,
Для усіх хто завітав.
В цирку буде усміхатись, 
Навіть той, хто сумував!
7 дит: Арена чекає, артисти готові,
Вже кожного зможуть вони здивувати.
Усі їхні виступи будуть чудові - 
Тому поспішайте аплодувати!
Вед: По традиції нашу циркову виставу відкриває парад - аллє! Аплодисменти!
Проходка актеров
8 дит: Увага! Увага!
На нашій арені цікава вистава - 
І саме для вас!	
Побачите тут ви дива незбагненні,
Отож починаєм, настав уже час!
9 дит: Вже за мить будуть цікаві 
Номери для глядачів.
На арені вас чекають 
І жонглери й силачі!
Вед: Тож сьогодні у цирку першим номером
Виступають веселі й завзяті - клоуни!
(клоуни тримають в руках  яскраві капелюшки)
1 клоун: Ми клоуни веселі ніколи не сумуєм,
Ми всіх звеселяєм, співаєм, танцюєм!
2 клоун: Свій виступ починаємо, 
Шапочки одягаємо!
Низенько поклонилися – 
Ой, шапочки звалилися!
Ха –ха –ха!
1 клоун: Знову починаємо!
2 клоун: Шапочки одягаємо!
Низенько поклонилися – 
Ой, шапочки звалилися!
Вед: Ох і Клоуни, вони й справді дуже веселі, тільки вийшли – відразу усіх розсмішили!
	А ще є у Клоунів забава, це подружка їхня – ворона Кара –Кара!
	Тож у нашому цирку – нова рубрика:
Дресирована ворона звеселяє публіку!
Ворона Кара – Кара
Вед: Аплодисменти! 
Наступний номер нашої програми вас приємно здивує, шановні тата і мами!
До нас поспішають подружки завзяті,
Вони затанцюють на тонкому канаті.
Тож, плескайте гучно, будь ласка,
Для вас виступають - повітряні гімнастки!
1 гімнастка: Ми мов балеринки, дивуються люди -
Ну і дівчата – просто чудо!
Ми усі майстрині балансування,
Ось що значить довге тренування!
2 гімнастка: Для вас затанцюєм  танок свій чудовий,
Такого не бачили ви ще ніколи,
Тож,  плескайте нам, не баріться –
І пильно на нас ви дивіться!
Танок  повітряних гімнастів
Вед: Аплодисменти!
	Тепер на арені веселі жонглери,
Вони дуже вправні і дуже веселі.
Піднімуть всім настрій талантом своїм
Вони дуже турбуються – поплескаємо їм!
1 жонглер: Щоб продовжити виставу
Та повеселить малята,
На арену циркову -
Прийшли  жонглери виступать!
2 жонглер:Ми жонглери вправні і завзяті,
	Виступаємо сьогодні ми на святі!
З Новим роком вас усіх вітаємо
І танок веселий починаємо!
Жонглери
Вед: Аплодисменти!
(лунає дзвоник)
Вед: Увага! Оголошується антракт!
Зараз артисти відпочивають -
І в різні ігри весело грають!
Давайте зараз пограємо в гру, яка називається «Метелиця»
Гра «Метелиця»
Дітки весело грають – колінками примерзають!
Вед: А тепер давайте заспіваємо веселу пісеньку про сніг!
Пісенька про сніг
Вед: А тепер пограємо трішки у веселі й пухнаті сніжки!
Сьогодні наше сніжне шоу не дасть сумувати нікому!
Гра в сніжки
Вед: Молодці, дуже весело пограли! Та час продовжувати циркову програму!
 (лунає дзвоник)
Пролунав дзвінок, антракт скінчився!
10 дит: Знов арена зустрічає сотні радісних очей,
Знов артисти розважають життєрадісних дітей!
(чується ричання)
Вед: Ой, що я чую? Та це ж до виступу готуються наші хижаки! Давайте і ми трішечки 
підготуємось та змінимо декорації!
(виставляє паркан)
У нас в цирку є хижаки, це тигри – танцівники.
Їх веде дресирувальниця, вона над тиграми – начальниця!
Дрес: Зараз на арені – хижаки,
Вони характер мають ще й який,
Сидіть тихенько, слухайте уважно.
Я, Лєра, дресирувальниця відважна!
Ап
Вед: Аплодисменти!
Голубки біленькі до нас поспішають,
Вони дуже вправно у нас виступають.
Їх крильця легкі, біленькі, пухнаті – 
Цей номер для вас, шановні мами і тата!
1 голубка: Ми ніжні й пухнаті біленькі голубки
Неначе пушинки літаєм під куполом!
2 голубка:Своєю красою схожі ми на сніжок,
	Для вас починаємо ніжний танок!
Танок голубів 
Вед: Аплодисменти!
 (чути плач)
Вед: Ой, що я чую? У нашому цирку хтось плаче? Оце так! Невже своїм ніжним 
таночком наші голубки довели гостей до сліз! Заспокойтеся, прошу вас!
( робить вигляд, що не розуміє хто плаче)
Нічого не розумію, хто це так гірко плаче? Діти, ви не знаєте? Може хтось ховається за ялинкою? Піду, подивлюся! Я знайшла! 
Дивіться, це ж маленьке поросятко! Як твоє ім'я, малюк?
Ф: Я – Фунтик!
Вед: А чому ти плачеш?
Ф: Тому що, мене хоче спіймати зла й жаднюча Белладонна. А я не хочу знову до неї 
повертатися, бо вона заставляє мене жебракувати, обманювати дітлахів! 
Робіть зі мною що хочете! Не хочу! Не буду! Не буду!
Вед: Заспокойся, Фунтик. Ніхто тебе не змушує обманювати! 
Ф: А я соромлюся! Адже перед вами маленьке порося, але дуже великий обманщик!
Вед: Нічого не розумію, ну поясніть мені, як таке кумедне поросятко може когось 
обманювати!
Ф: Дуже легко, зараз я вам це продемонструю!  
Я завжди всім розповідаю казку про трьох поросят, ви теж напевно її знаєте?
Вед: Ну звісно ж, знаємо, у цій казці маленькі поросята залишилися без своїх 
будиночків! Ох, бідолашні, мені так їх шкода!
Ф: А після казочки я знімаю панамку і кажу: "Діти і батьки, подайте на будиночки для 
бездомних поросят" 
( ведуча витирає сльозу, дістає монетку і кидає в панамку)
Ф: Ось бачите і ви мені теж повірили! Так я обдурив 15 дівчаток, 11 хлопчиків і 
одного дуже доброго дідуся. 
А всі гроші Беладонна забирає собі і складає їх у великий сундук. 
Я не міг більше нікого обманювати тому і втік! Тепер вона мене шукає!
(плаче знову)
Вед: Ось що, малюк! Заспокойся! Ми не залишимо тебе у біді! Правда ж, малята?
Залишайся у нашому цирку, тут ніяка Белладонна тебе не знайде!
Ф: Справді не знайде?
Вед: Справді! А ще ми тебе навчимо бути сильним і сміливим, як наші силачі! 
Хочеш їх побачити?
Ф: Ну, звичайно ж!
Вед: Увага! На арені цирку богатирі,  
Вони легко піднімають штанги й гирі!
Одним словом – силачі,
Зустрічаємо усі!
1 силач: Дуже сильний я силач – гирі піднімаю,
Вони для мене наче м’яч, їх легко підкидаю! 
2 силач: З’явились на сцені ми – силачі,
 Підкови згинаємо, як калачі.
          Цвяхи забиваєм однією рукою, 
          І штангу тримаємо над головою!
Силачі
Вед: От такі вправні силачі в нашому цирку! А тепер на арену  я запрошую бажаючого 
для змагання з нашим силачем!
Реслінг
Вед: То як, Фунтик, залишишся з нами у цирку зустрічати Новий Рік?
Ф: У цирку – залишусь, бо ви дуже добрі! А от Новий Рік –  мені не подобається!
Вед: От чудний, чому ж  тобі не подобається Новий Рік?
Ф: Бо я його боюсь! Раптом він схожий на Белладонну?
Вед: Фунтик, хіба ти не знаєш, що Новий Рік - це свято? 
Ф: Я не знаю ні-чо-го! Адже я ще маленький і ніякого свята ніколи не зустрічав. 
А він великий?
Вед: Хто?
Ф: Новий Рік?
Вед: Великий!
Ф: Як Белладонна?
Вед: Ще більше!
Ф: Ой – ой – ой ! Ай – яй – яй ! (починає бігати туди-сюди), боюсь - куди б 
мені сховатися?
Вед:(ловить) Нічого не бійся і заспокойся. Це дуже велике - велике і добре – добре 
свято. Ось послухай нашу пісеньку, сам усе зрозумієш!
Пісня Н.Р.
Вед: Тепер зрозумів, Фунтик? Тепер не боїшся?
Ф: Так, я зрозумів, що коли настає Н.Р., завжди трапляються різні чарівні речі! Вірно, 
малята?
Вед:Ти все вірно зрозумів і саме зараз почнуться справжнісінькі дива! 
	Усіх здивує наступний номер,
	Фокусник до нас прийшов чудовий!
	Вміє добре він чаклувати,
	Зараз буде нас дивувати!
Ф: Ух – ти! Я так люблю фокуси, скоріше кличте фокусника!
Фокусник: З Новим роком, дорослі й малята,
Хочу на диво перетворити ваше свято!
Я – відомий фокусник, Меттью – моє ім’я!
	Сьогодні вас здивує професія моя!
Вед: А ми з Фунтиком тобі допоможемо!
(виносять стіл, чарівну хустинку, 3 банки 0,5 літра з кольоровими кришками)
Вед: Чарівна музика лунає, свої дива Фокусник розпочинає!
Фокусник: (чаклує над сосудами з водою, говорить протяжно)
	Я чудесами володію, колір води змінити зумію!
Фокуси
Вед: Аплодисменти!
Ф: Ой, ви бачили, справжній Фокусник, як тільки йому вдалося таке зробити, не 
розумію? Ой, мені так подобається у вашому цирку! Така гарна у вас арена, а 
ялинка просто диво, але чомусь вона не сяє чарівними вогниками!
Вед: Для всіх дітей, для всіх гостей відкриті двері цирку,
Хто ж допоможе у цей час нам засвітить ялинку?
11 дит: Ми всі відомі циркачі - 
Умілі і кмітливі,
То ж допоможе у біді,
Нам Фокусник любимий!
Фокусник: Вашого прохання не забуду,
Сміх і радість я дарити буду!
І на радість всім у цьому залі -
Вогники в ялинки засіяють!
Вед: Що справді допоможеш нам засвітити яскраві новорічні вогники? Ану спробуй!
Фокусник: 1, 2, 3 – засвітіться ліхтарі!
(запалюються вогники на ялинці)
Вед: Як гарно й святково у нашому цирку, я гадаю, що вже саме час кликати у гості 
Снігуроньку, вона теж чарівниця, нехай покаже нам щось цікавеньке!
Ф: Малята, давайте усі разом покличемо Снігуроньку на свято!
Сні - гу –ронь –ка!  Сні - гу –ронь –ка!
(замість Снігурки переодягнена Белладонна з великим мішком)
Б: Чую, чую, вже іду!
(заходить не помічаючи дітей іде до Фунтика)
Б: Чий це голосок я чую? Рідний мій, золотий мій, рожевенький мій! 
Іди до мене, мій маліпусічек, у тю-тю ...
Ф: (злякано) Ой-ой-ой! Напевно ця Снігурочка дуже полюбляє поросят?
Вед: Снігуронько, добрий день!
Б: Відчепіться від мене! Не заважайте! (дістає мішок)
Іди до мене, мій солоденький, подивись, що там у Снігуроньки в мішечку!
Ф: А що там? Подарунки?
Б: Так, подарунки, повний мішок!
(Фунтик лізе у мішок, Белладонна його хапає, зав’язує мотузкою)
Б: Ага! Спіймала! Спіймала!
(Фунтик кричить з мішка: «Рятуйте!»)
Вед: Чекайте, що тут відбувається! Снігурочка, що з тобою трапилося?
Б: (скидає з себе наряд Снігурки) Яка я вам Снігуронька! Я – Белладонна!
 А оце порося моє! Віддайте мені його негайно!
Вед: Негайно відпустіть нашого Фунтика!
Б: Ні – за - що! Мені він більше потрібен! І навіть близько до моєї торби не підходьте!
Вед: Ой, діти, що ж нам робити, як визволити Фунтика з полону? 
А, придумала, треба кликати Діда Мороза, він точно нам допоможе!
Б: Що, що ви кажете? Якого ще діда Мороза, навіщо він тут здався!
Вед: Ой, щось мені підказує, що ця мадам боїться Дідуся Мороза!
Б: Та нікого я не боюсь, просто кажу, що без нього було б краще!
Вед: А це ми зараз перевіримо! Давайте голосно кликати Дідуся Мороза!
(доки діти кличуть ДМ, Белладонна тікає з зали з мішком і Фунтиком,
Дід Мороз заходить без посоха)
ДМ: Добрий день, мої малята, любі хлопчики й дівчата! 
Я до вас на свято поспішав, бо дуже хотів привітати малят з Новим Роком!
Вед: Добрий день, ДМ!
ДМ: З Новим Роком всіх вітаю! 
Здоров'ячка  міцного, радості бажаю!
Зростайте великими і дужими, малята,
На радість своїм мамам і татам!
Вед: Дякуємо тобі, дідусю!
ДМ: А я чую у вашому садочку гомін, думаю: 
«О, дітки веселяться, свято відзначають, може віршики голосно читають!»
Вед: Ой, дідусю, не весело нам! 
ДМ: Що трапилося?
Вед: Ми веселилися, відзначали свято та раптом зла Белладонна вкрала нашого 
друга Фунтика! Що тепер робити, я не знаю!
ДМ: Знову ця Белладонна взялася за своє, а зовсім недавно ж обіцяла мені 
маленьких не ображати! Так, де вона, звіть її негайно сюди!
Вед: В тому й річ, що втекла вона!
ДМ: Втекла зажите?  (потираючи руки) А ну, посох мій чарівний, негайно
Белладонну до нас сюди веди!
(входить Белладонна, вона тримається однією рукою за посох,
 іншою тримає Фунтика, Фунтик верещить, благає про допомогу)
Б: Куди ти? Куди? Відпусти, посох мене! Що ти до мене приморозився? 
Та йду я, йду ... і т.п.
ДМ:  Посох мій, зупинись, три рази обернись!Від Белладонни відчепись!
(забирає посох)
Як же тобі, Беладонна, не соромно маленьких ображати ?!
Б: Не соромно ні крапельки! Бізнес в мене без нього прогорає !!!
ДМ: Ах так ?!
Б: Саме так, дідусю!
ДМ: А як же твоя обіцянка?
Б: Нічого не пам’ятаю, стара стала, усе забула!
ДМ: Тоді буде посох мій тебе тримати, а ти будеш до упаду танцювати!
(Белладонна робить вид, що посох її притягує і чіпляється до нього)
Вед: Зачекай ДМ, давай Фунтика відчепимо від неї!
ДМ:Ох, зовсім забув, іди до мене, маленький!
Вед: Не бійся, більше тебе ніхто не скривдить! (відводить Фунтика у бік)
(весь цей час Белладонна намагається відчепитися від посоху, щось бурчить)
ДМ: 1, 2, 3,4, 5 – наказую Белладонні - танцювать!
(Беладонна танцює навколо посоха,Фунтик сміється)
Б: Ой - ой, не можу більше! Ой - ой, вистачить! 
Відчепіть мене від цього посоху, я все зрозуміла! Пробачте мене!
ДМ: Діти, пробачимо її?
Діти: Так!
ДМ: Що ж, як просить, то повірю, зустрічайте Новий Рік,
           Тільки жити треба в мирі, від сьогодні і повік. Музика, зупинися!
Б: Ура! Свобода! (кидає посох)
 	Дідусь пробач мене, більше зла коїть не буду, з діточками подружусь!
	Пробачте мене діти, що я поводилася нечемно!
Вед: Ти краще у Фунтика пробачення попроси!
Б: Пробачте мене, Фунтик!
Ф: А ти не жартуєш?
ДМ: Нехай тільки спробує! (тукає посохом)
Б: Ні, я змінилася, стала доброю та чемною!
Ф: Ну добре! Я тебе пробачаю! (обнімаються, усі плескають)
Б: Я тепер теж хочу в цирку працювати - буду дресирувати поросяток.
ДМ: Ти знову за своє ?!
Б: Ой, ні, ні!
Вед: Ну, раз все так добре вийшло, давайте свято продовжувати!
ДМ: Давайте!
Ф: А в мене є пропозиція!
Вед: Цікаво, яка?
Ф: Раз у нас усі подружилися, давайте пограємо у мою улюблену гру «Впізнай 
друга»
ДМ: О, та це ж моя улюблена гра, я згоден, а ви, малята! Ви всі знаєте своїх 
друзів? От і добре, тоді ви з легкістю зможете їх упізнати по ногам!
ДМ: Де моя чарівна хустина?
Вед: Ось вона, дідусю!
ДМ: Зараз ви всі закриєте долоньками очі, а ми когось сховаємо!
Белладонна і Фунтик, тримайте хустину, а я буду чаклувати і слідкувати, чи 
ніхто не підглядає!
Ф,Б,: Добре, дідусю!
ДМ:1, 2, 3 –дивись!
Гра «Впізнай друга»
(наприкінці  ставлять мішок з ніжками)
Вед: А ну ДМ, покажи, хто там у тебе сховався?
ДМ: Та це ж мій мішок прийшов! От жартівник!
Б: Який великий!
Ф: І повний подарунків!
(роздача подарунків)
Вед: Що ж, малята, ось і закінчилась наша весела подорож до новорічного цирку !
	Вам сподобалось?
Ф: Обов’язково ще приходьте до нас у гості!
Б: Ми будимо чекати на вас!
ДМ: Прощавайте, прощавайте, і мене не забувайте,
Через рік у цей же час я прийду в садок до вас!
Б: До побачення, малята!
Ф: До нових зустрічей!
Вед: З Новим Роком, з новим щастям!
      Згинуть хай усі нещастя,
       Достатку будуть гори й ріки,
       І пропаде біда навіки!
Вед: Дід Мороз, Б., Ф., почекайте не йдіть, дуже хочуть наші малюки з вами 
       сфотографуватись на згадку!

----------

Belynochka (01.12.2018), Note (23.10.2016), Татка_7878 (02.11.2021)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Домовенок Кузя - старшая (слабая)
(під веселу музику діти заходять до зали)
Вед: Сьогодні весело у нас, ми Рік Новий стрічаємо.
І всіх, хто в залі є у нас, ми гаряче вітаємо! 
Хай буде дім, мов повна чаша і сміх дитячий в нім луна,
Погляньте на  ялинку нашу, знову в  гостях у нас вона. 
Подивіться, діти, як казково прибраний зал, яка ялиночка зелена, пухнаста, а   
скільки на ній яскравих прикрас: тут і кульки і зірочки і намисто. 
Подобається   вам ялинка, діти? А чому вона не сяє чарівними вогниками?
Разом скажемо  1, 2, 3 – сяй ялиночко, гори!
1 дит: Всіх дітей до залу просимо ласкаво,
 Гляньте, як ялинка світиться яскраво,
 В гості до нас завітала вона,
 Зелена, розкішна гостя лісова.
2 дит: Не впізнати ялинку в залі,
 Не така росла  в ліску.
 Там вітри її гойдали запорошену в сніжку.
 А тепер сіяє в залі в золотистому вінку.
3 дит:В садочку нашім сміх і гра,
Веселощів багато.
Заходьте гості, вже пора 
Нам свято розпочати.
4дит: Разом ми зустрінемо новорічне свято,
Будем веселитись і співать пісень.
До ялинки ми підемо,
Пісню дзвінку заведемо.
Пісня «Зима» ( А чому, а тому)
Вед: Вже дуже - дуже скоро настане Новий Рік, а в Новий Рік, як відомо, трапляються
усілякі дива: кажуть, якщо чогось сильно захотіти, то це неодмінно здійсниться.
От цікаво, яке диво ви б хотіли побачити в новорічну ніч?
Та я сама вже здогадалася, напевно новорічну казочку, так?
Тільки хочу вас попередити, що казки бояться шуму і світла. Давайте посидимо тихесенько в темряві і почекаємо, може й до нас прийде казочка.
(звучить казкова музика, вимикається світло, і в повній темряві з'являється Домовик Кузя зі свічкою, йде, човгаючи ногами і бурмочучи)
Кузя: Ну нарешті вже вгамувалися, така тиша, мабуть усі полягали спати! 
А ось і вона – чарівна новорічна ялиночка! Я так давно мріяв її побачити! 
А  як навкруги гарно, не те що у будиночку  Баби Яги!
Ех, якби я хотів разом з малятами Новий Рік зустріти, пісні співати, 
подарунок великий отримати! Нажаль, це моя нездійсненна мрія!
(раптово вмикається світло)
Вед. Добрий день, Кузя, а ми з дітьми все чули!
Кузя:(бігає по залу) Ой біда - біда! І ніякої щілинки, дірочки! Нікуди сховатися!
Ну, ви мене не бачили, я вас не бачив!
Вед. А чому?
Кузя: Не можна нам, Домовим, на люди показуватися. Якщо дізнаються про нас, ми
пропали! Відразу міліцію покличуть, стануть паспорт вимагати, а паспорта у мене немає.
Вед: Заспокойся, Кузя, не бійся, ми про тебе нікому не скажемо. Правда, діти?
Кузя: Ну, якщо так, то добре.
Вед: Ми чули, що ти пісеньки з нами хочеш поспівати!
Кузя: Ой, дуже хочу!
Вед. Ну, тоді вставай з нами в хоровод!
Кузя:Що справді! Із задоволенням!
Хоровод
Вед: Ну як, сподобалось тобі? 
Кузя: Мої мрії починають збуватися!
Вед: Почекай, Кузя, усе ще тільки починається! Зовсім скоро до нашого садочку і Дід 
Мороз прийде з гостинцями. З хвилини на хвилину чекаємо. 
Кузя: Та як же це! Сам Дід Мороз! Треба ж підготуватися, порядок навести. 
Один я навряд чи  впораюсь, доведеться помічників викликати.
Гей, Домовики, йдіть швидше до мене на допомогу!
1 домовик:Всім привіт, дорослі й діти,
	В цей святковий добрий час,
	Ми – веселі домовята,
	Від душі вітаєм вас!
2 домовик: Ми маленькі домовята,
	Вас вітаємо зі святом,
	Зичимо усім добра,
	І домашнього тепла!
3 домовик: Усміхніться тата й мами 
У такий святковий час –
Новий Рік іде з піснями,
Щастя він несе для нас!
4 домовик: Хоч на вигляд ми й кумедні
	Та господарі з нас – во! (палец большой)
	І сьогодні у садочку
Ми танок заведемо! 
Танець домовят
Кузя:Ну, от тепер усе на містах! Можна не турбуватися! Ой, а привітанні для дідуся 
Мороза ви вивчили?
Вед: Яке привітання?
Кузя: Ну, як яке? От дідусь прийде на свято, що ви йому скажете?
Вед: Звісно, що, добрий день!
Кузя: Вірно, але треба спочатку по репетирувати! Давайте усі разом!
Усі: Добрий день!
Кузя: От і не вірно, треба казати: добрий день, Дідусь Мороз! Давайте, усі разом!
Усі: Добрий день, Дідусь Мороз! От, уже краще!
Вед: Доречи, я чую музика чарівна лунає, це, мабуть, Дідусь Мороз!
(заходить Б.Я., Кузя не помічає її)
Кузя: Приготувалися, як я вчив: добрий день, Дідусь Мороз!
Б.Я.: Добрий день, мій дорогенький!
Кузя: Ой, та це Б.Я.! Все, пропав я!Рятуйте!
Б.Я.: Ага попався, голубчик! Хотів втекти від мене, мій оксамитовий!
(починають кумедно доганяти один одного, під час цього Кузя дражнить Б.Я.: 
«Не здогониш, не здогониш!»)
Б.Я.: Та зупинись же ти! Зовсім заганяв бабусю! (помічає дітей та батьків)
	Ти тільки подивись, народу скільки, а ти не слухаєшся, от сором, Кузю!
(Кузя кривляється)
Вед: Добрий день, Б.Я.! Розкажи нам нарешті, що в тебе трапилося?
Б.Я.: Велика біда в мене приключилася, від мене втік мій онучок – Кузя! 
Я його кругом шукаю, а він у дитсадку з малятами бавиться! 
А вже час обідати, ось цукерочок тобі принесла, з’їж, мій оксамитовий!
Вед: Оце так, Кузя, навіщо ти втік та засмутив бабусю?
Кузя: Я втік тому, що не можу більше їсти  ватрушки з сиром та різні солодощі, 
загодувала вона мене! Ти хочеш щоб я лопнув? (плаче)
Б.Я.: Та що ти таке кажеш! 
Лебедику, пустунчику, вгамуйся і не плач, 
На Новий Рік спечу і пиріжечки й калач.
І бубличків, і пряничків, й цукерок накуплю,
Ну, посміхнися, Кузенько, я ж так тебе люблю.
Кузя:  Ну от, що я вам казав! Не хочу я солодощів! Я ялинку хочу, адже Новий Рік 
вже на носі!
Б.Я.: Ой, ялинку хоче мій золотенький, та зараз до лісу підемо, виберемо найкращу!
Кузя: І нарядимо гарно?
Б.Я.: Авжеж, і нарядимо гарно! Пішли скоріше!
Кузя: Не хочу до лісу, там холодно!
Б.Я.: Та що ж мені з тобою робити ? Ходімо, я сказала!
Який не вихований, то хочу, то не хочу!
(тягне Кузю, той вередує)
Вед:Б.Я., Кузя, не поспішайте! Навіщо вам далеко ходити, краще подивіться, які гарні 
ялинки є у нас на святі!
Кузя: От бачиш, бабусю, на чарівному святі усе знайдеться! Сідай , будимо дивитися!
1 ялинка:Ми – малесенькі ялинки,
	Маєм запашні хвоїнки,
	Маєм гарний ми наряд,
	Поспішаєм до малят.
2 ялинка: Сніг з'явився на гілках, 
          Всюди світло стало: 
          Це ялиночка струнка 
          У вогнях заграла.
3 ялинка: Я зелена і пухнаста,
          Весела, радісна й срібляста,
Вогниками граю,
З Новим Роком всіх вітаю.
4 ялинка: На тоненьких голочках
          Сніг лежить, мов вата,
           Ми сьогодні в дитсадку
           Танцюємо завзято!	
Танок Ялинок
Б.Я.: Ой, справді гарні ялиночки! Кузя, тобі сподобалися ялиночки?
Кузя: Якісь вони дуже маленькі ваші ялиночки, я велику хочу!
Б.Я: Знову все не так! Прийдеться до лісу йти!
Кузя: Не хочу до лісу, там холодно!
Вед: Б.Я., Кузя, навіщо вам ялинка, залишайтеся у нас на святі і зустрічайте Новий 
Рік біля нашої ялиночки!Згодні?
Б.Я.: Які ви добрі! То, як, Кузя, згоден?
Кузя: Згоден, якщо ти мене більше кормити не будеш!
Б.Я.: Та не буду, обіцяю! Та й сил в мене вже немає з тобою сперечатися!
Вед: Б.Я., а ти залиш Кузю у нас у садочку, а сама йди додому, відпочинь!
Б.Я.: От і добре, тільки слухайся і не бешкетуй!
Кузя: Не буду, обіцяю!
(Б.Я. уходит)
Вед: Що ж, продовжуємо свято, в хоровод ставай скоріш,
	Заспіваємо завзято, свято буде веселіш!
Хоровод
Кузя: От я все дивлюся, дивлюся і відчуваю, що чогось не вистачає для приходу 
Д.М.!
Вед: От так Кузя, дуже порядок полюбляє! Ну чого не вистачає: , ялинка, вогники,  
малята у святковому вбранні , усе на місті, навіть привітання вивчили! 
Кузя: Ну от, а про охорону Дідуся зовсім забули!
Вед: Про яку ще охорону?  Ми з малятами вперше таке чуємо!
Кузя: Вперше, вдруге, хто дідуся буде від усілякої напасті оберігати? Ну, звичайно ж 
сніговик! От у вас на святі є сніговик? Немає! А ви кажете! Усе пропало! 
Не прийде дідусь Мороз до нашого садочку!
Вед: Так хіба це проблема, подивись скільки малят багато, ми зараз швидко зліпимо 
великого сніговика, навіть не одного!
Кузя: Ха –ха! Насмішили, ми зараз швидко зліпимо, а сніг де ви візьмете?
Вед: Так Сніжинок покличемо!
	Гей, Сніжинки, поспішіть, сніжком доріжки притрусіть!
1 сніжинка: Я – сніжиночка маленька,
	Сніжна дівчинка гарненька.
	З Новим Роком вас вітаю,
	Щастя й радості бажаю!
2 сніжинка:Ой, летять, летять сніжинки
	На будинки на ялинки,
	На дороги на поля – 
Біла – біла вся земля!
Сніг лапатий, сніговій…
Здрастуй, здрастуй, Рік Новий!
3 сніжинка: Летять, летять сніжинки 
           На поле, ліс і сад, 
           Веселий свій таночок 
           Танцює снігопад. 
4 сніжинка:Ми прийшли до вас, малята,
	Щоб веселим було свято,
	Принесли ми вам сніжку,
	Закружляли у танку.

Танок Сніжинок
Вед: Ну, що, Кузя, добре постаралися наші сніжинки, дивись скільки сніжку 
понатрушували!
Кузя: (робить вигляд що замерз, каже приривно) Вони навіть перестаралися, стільки 
холоду напустили, я навіть замерз!
Вед: Так швидше виходь грітися, в сніжки грати!
Гра в сніжки
Вед: Як весело пограли, он скільки снігу навкруги, які кучугури!
(викачує м’ячі для гри)
Кузя: Годі марно втрачати час, швидше беріться за роботу!
Гра «Зліпи сніговика»
Вед: Подобається тобі, Кузя?
Кузя:(роздивляється) Оце так, справжнісінькі! Молодці, діти, так швидко впоралися!
Вед: Чуєте, сніжок рипить? Та це ж Дідусь Мороз до нас спішить!
(заходить Д.М.)
Д.М.: Добрий день, дівчатка, добрий день, хлопчики! Добрий день,Кузя!
Ось, і зустрілись, ми з вами, малята,
          Нарешті почнем новорічне и свято,
          Вітаю, вітаю зі святом усіх,
          Нехай нині в залі дзвенить дзвінкий сміх.
          Хоровод розпочинайте, та мороза звеселяйте!
Хоровод «Валенки»
Д.М.: Які ви веселі діти , позабавили Дідуся Мороза.
         Дуже я втомився, діти, треба мені  відпочити.
Кузя: Ні, дідусю, ми тебе не  випустимо, нам з тобою весело. Ти краще пограй із 
нами.
Д.М.: А, не випустите, тоді я вас заморожу.                               
(морозить дітей, діти тікають на міста)
Вед: Д.М., ми з малятами тебе так чекали, пісні, віршики вивчали, сідай, трішечки 
відпочинь та послухай наші новорічні віршики.
5 дит: Дід Мороз не раз мені
Снився перед святом:
Щоки в нього крижані,
В чубі — сніг лапатий.
6 дит: Я — Мороз,
           Червоний Ніс,
           Я ходив сьогодні в ліс,
           Я пакунки - подарунки
           У торбині вам приніс.
7 дит:Хто щипає всіх за ніс? 
           Подарунки хто приніс? 
           Дід Мороз - усі це знають, 
           На Новий Рік його чекають. 
Д.М.: Так, бачу малята добре підготувалися, а от чи готувалися батьки до свята, це ми 
зараз перевіримо!
Д.М.: Де моя чарівна скринька?
Кузя: Ось вона, дідусю!
Д.М.: Ну, хто сміливий, скриньку відчини і завдання новорічне для себе візьми! 
Гра «Чарівна скринька»
(в скринці – різнокольорові зірки, на кожній зірці – завдання:
Розповісти вірш про зиму
Привітати всіх з Новим Роком
Запросити діда Мороза на танець
Заспівати куплет новорічної пісні «В лесу родилась ёлочка»)
Д.М.: Молодці у нас батьки, теж добре підготовились до свята!
Кузя: Д.М., ми вже й в ігри грали і віршики читали, а коли вже будуть новорічні 
подарунки?
Д.М.: Новорічні подарунки? Ой, дірява голова,  я ж про них зовсім забув! Усі 
подаруночки   залишив вдома!
Вед: Як, а чим же діток вітати будеш?
Кузя: Що ж це виходить, ми даремно тебе так довго чекали?
Вед: Д.М., ти ж чарівник, ну почаклуй, нехай подарунки до нас самі прийдуть!
Кузя: Точно, дідусю, почаклуй!
Д.М.: Дякую вам за підказку, я ж зовсім забув про свій чарівний телефон, зараз я 
подзвоню і мій чарівний апарат швидко доставить у дитсадок подарки!
«Гей, мій чарівний апарат, неси дарунки для малят!»
(з’являється апарат)
Д.М: Ух, як швидко ти з’явився, у садочку опинився!
Кузя: Оце так диво, як же з нього нам добути подарунки?
Вед: Дідусю, навчи діток!
Д.М: Ну, що ж, малята, починаємо дарунки добувати! Беремо сніжок, кидаємо в оцей 
отвір, та получаємо смачненький  подаруночок!
(з апарата вилітає валянок)
Д.М: Гей, друже, що за гумор, де подарунки?
Апарат: Забув дарунки скласти  ти в торбинку ,
Я біг в садочок швидко, без зупинки,
Стомився я по снігу крокувати
Тепер, мене потрібно зігрівати!
Д.М:Ой, зовсім розрядилась батарейка, треба його увімкнути, прогріти…
(Д.М. робить вид, що вмикає апарат, на ньому запалюються вогники, починає працювати)
Кузя: Ура! Працює! 
Вед:Тож по черзі підходимо за дарунками, не забуваємо взяти чарівний сніжок!
(роздають подарунки)
Д.М.:Час нам з Кузею рушати, інших дітей зі святом вітати,
Тож, до побачення, малята! 
Кузя: З Новим роком! З Новим щастям!
Вед: Дід Мороз, Кузя, почекайте не йдіть, дуже хочуть наші малюки з вами 
сфотографуватись на згадку!
Ось і закінчилось наше свято, ще раз всіх хочу привітати,
Нам розставатись час, хай Новий Рік багатий і щасливий
Прийде до кожного із  вас!

----------

AnushkA777 (22.07.2016)

----------


## VasilisaTZ

*Новорічна подорож
Старша група*

Під фанфари до залу заходять 4 дівчинки (снігурочки). Парадним кроком обходять зал, роблять парадні рухи, стають по периметру.


1	дівчинка:
Труби грають дзвінко-дзвінко,
Сповіщають всіх-всіх-всіх:
2	дівчинка:
На бал запрошує ялинка,
Там будуть танці, пісні, сміх!

3	дівчинка:
Поспішайте, любі друзі,
Ось-ось-ось почнеться бал,
      4   дівчинка: 
Бал чудовий, бал казковий  -
Новорічний карнавал!

  Заходить Ведуча.

 Ведуча:  	 Лунає кришталевий дзвін,-
          		 Запрошує на свято він!
          		 Сьогодні свято у нас незвичне,
           		 А карнавальне, новорічне!
          		 І всіх, хто є у нашім залі,
          		 Вітаємо на карнавалі!

Діти заходять до залу під музику, стають по дві сторони

Ведуча:	Рік Новий вже так близенько
		Кілька днів всього пройде,
		Він постукає тихенько
		І в життя до нас прийде.

1 дит:		Принесе нам щось новеньке
		Комусь здійснення надій.
		Щастя прийде в дім гладенько
		І додасть рожевих мрій.

2 дит:		Підростуть на рік всі діти
		Постаріють дідусі,
		Та сміятися й радіти.
		Будуть в Новий рік усі.

3 дит:		Рік прийшов так непомітно,
		Знову новий рік спішить.
		З новим щастям, з новим миром
		Зачекайте лише мить.

4 дит: 		Сьогодні в Новорічне свято
		Сяй ялинонька ясніш.
		В хоровод усі ставайте
	Грай музико веселіш!

Пісня: «Ялинка» муз Лисенко

5 дит:		Зима прийшла, зима прийшла
		Будинки в біле одягла.
		Стоять дерева в шапках білих
		Зима для сильних, спритних, смілих.

6 дит:		В дітей рум’янець на щоках,
		Іскринки радості в очах .
		Прийшла пора санчат і лиж 
		Коли з гори, як птах летиш.
		Зима – веселощів пора
		Зимі радіє дітвора.

7 дит:		Здрастуй білий, пухнастий сніжок!
		Здрастуй госте, зима – чарівниця!
		Викликай же на гірку малят, на лужок,
		А мороз хай рум’янить їм лиця.

8 дит:		Якби  узимку замість снігу
		Летіло з неба крем – брюле,
		Якби на річці замість криги
		Був мармелад або желе.
		Тоді, напевно, втричі більше
		Любила б зиму дітвора
		«Зима, - казали б , - найсмачніша
		І найчудовіша пора!»

Ведуча:	Як люблять зиму малюки
		Нам заспівайте залюбки!

Пісня: «Із сніжком ми дружимо» муз М.Ведмедері


Ведуча:	 
В чудеса не вірять люди,
		Бо відомо всім давно,
		Що чудес ніде не стріти
		Крім казок і крім кіно .

		Але раптом так буває,
		У найкращий день зими,
		Чудо в гості завітає
		І повірим в чудо ми!


9 дит:		В календарику малому
		Рік по днях вмістився весь	
		І звичайно завжди в ньому
		Сторінки є для чудес.

10 дит:	Казку в гості кличуть люди,
		Так ведеться споконвік,
		Рік, який почнеться з чуда,
		Буде щедрим цілий рік!

Пісня: «Новий рік» муз Лисенко

Ведуча: 	Сьогодні ніч незвична, це нічка-новорічна,
         		А в  новорічну ніч, до речі,стаються незвичайні речі
 (гасне світло,  звучить голос у запису «Чаклунка»)

Чаклунка: 	Чекаєте на рік новий? - Кумедні, дивні люди!
		 Його віднині на землі ніколи вже не буде.
		 Бо новий рік приходить  взимку – коли навкруг все біле,
		 А я люблю коли болото і небо висне сіре.

  		А Дід Мороз з мішком чарівним захований навіки
		І не позбудеться він, ні чаклунської опіки.
		У всьому світі лиш багнюка навіки запанує,
		Я зла Чаклунка, і тут тепер володарюю!

Ведуча:	Почекай, ти не зникай!
		Дай нам хоч надію,
		Ми дідуся відшукати
		Все одно зуміємо!

Чаклунка:  Ну що ж, ось вам підказка: Вам Дідуся Мороза знайти допоможе казка.
	                 А це вам диск, помилуйтеся на свого дідуся востаннє!
(сміючись виходить)

Ведуча:	Оце так! До чого тут диск? А можливо це нам підказка від Діда Мороза?! 
		Переглянемо диск і все дізнаємось.
(вмикає диск)
Відео – лист:

«Вітаю вас малята. Нажаль я не можу бути з вами, Чорна злодійка мене   заховала у…(голос злодійки) «Діду, багато говориш, зараз вимкну»… Гаразд. Ну що ж малята, якщо я не зможу привітати зі святом, то можливо хоч Фея Чудес вас привітає. З наступаючим вас Новим роком!»

Ведуча: Діти, ви зрозуміли?! Так, Дід Мороз дав  підказку. Нам потрібно знайти Фею Чудес. Тільки де ж її знайти.

Дитина:	Нам потрібен сищик!

(Під музику з м/ф «Бременські музики» виходить Сищик)
Танок геніального сищика

Сищик:	Я геніальний сищик 
	Це кажуть не дарма,
	Бо кращого за мене
	На всій землі нема.

Ведуча:	 Геніальний сищик,  допоможи нам будь ласка знайти Фею Чудес.

Сищик:	All right! Рахуйте хвилини,
	Я швидко повернусь з далекої країни!

Ведуча:	Гаразд. Будемо чекати.
	А щоб не сумувати, давайте в ігри грати.

Рухлива гра: «Ручки - ніжки»

Сищик:	Я виконав ваше бажання і Фею Чудес я знайшов,
	Було це не легке завдання, я гори і ріки пройшов.
	Зустрічайте Фею Чудес!
Фея Чудес:  Добрий день вам малята! Зі святом вас вітаю.
	Добра і щастя щиро вам бажаю!
	Я у палаці чудес гуляла,
	В мішечок чарівний
	Дива – казки збирала.
	І чую – хтось мене шукає,
	На свято новорічне закликає.
	Мішечок з чудесами захопила,
	У ваш садочок чим скоріше поспішила.
Ведуча: 	Дякуємо тобі Фея Чудес. Допоможи нам будь ласка. Зла Чаклунка заховала Діда Мороза.

Фея Чудес:	Про вашу біду я дізналась і з задоволенням вам допоможу.
	Зараз до торбинки своєї загляну і скриньку чарівну дістану, а в скриньці тій кульки чарівні, вони у казці дідуся допоможуть знайти.

(дістає кульку)
	Кулька, кулька чарівна – 
	Почаруй будь ласка.
	Про принцесу й короля
	Покажи нам казку.

(до залу заходять принцеса і король з м/ф «Бременские музыканты»)

Танок Принцеси і Короля
 (під музику з м/ф «Дует короля і принцеси») 

Ведуча:	Вибачте шановні, що вас турбуємо. Скажіть будь ласка, чи немає в вашій казці Діда Мороза.

Принцеса і Король: Ні Дідуся вашого ми не зустрічали.
		            Десь в іншій казці його заховали?

Ведуча:	Дякуємо вам за допомогу, але ми не можемо залишить принцесу сумною, дозвольте допомогти. Зустрічайте веселих музикантів! 

( під музику з м/ф «Бременские музыканты» виходять веселі музики)


1 музикант:	Ми веселі музиканти
	Любим мандрувати.

2 музикант: Усім людям – в всьому світі
	Радість дарувати.

3 музикант:  А як тільки прийде час
	Новий рік стрічати
	Ви покличте друзі нас
	Будем для вас грати

4 музикант: Час прийшов – давай діджей
                    «Нано – техно» для дітей!

 Танок «Нано – техно» Дискотека авария

Король:	Ой веселі музиканти
	Душу звеселили,
	Тож дозвольте разом з вами
	Мандрувати віднині.

Принцеса:	А щоб було веселіше
	Разом мандрувати,
	Хочу пісеньку із вами
	Дружно заспівати.

Пісня: «Великий сніговик» муз. Лисенко

Ведуча:	Друзі залишайтеся із нами разом дідуся шукати.

Фея чудес:			Дістану іще одну кульку:
			Кулька, кулька почаруй
			Гарну казку подаруй.

Звучить іспанська музика, вибігає Кіт у чоботях (із м/ф «Шрек»)

Кіт у Чоботях:	О – хо – хо! Людей багато
		           Але всі чомусь сумні.
		Що ж прийдеться звеселяти
		Всю громаду цю мені.
Я відважний кіт казковий
Чоботи у мене є
Ворогам моїм без шаблі
«Моменто море» настає!

 Фея: Це як!?
Кіт приймає позу маленького, бідного котика,  фея хоче його пожаліти, кіт підскакує і робить вигляд, що зв’язує її

Фея: 	Ох ти ж і бешкетник!
Кіт:	Та я пожартував, , 
	Взагалі то мені ніколи пустувати
	Час настав свій танок розпочинати
La muchacha, La bella  - Vayan a mí ( дівчата – красуні нумо до мене )

 			Танок іспанський с кастаньєтами (мами)

Кіт наприкінці каже Adiós Mis amigos (прощавайте мої друзі) і виходить 
 Фея: Ох і гарячі ці іспанські хлопці, прийшов, зачарував і зник… Я навіть не спитала про Діда Мороза
Із – за ялинки падає блакитна кулька
 Фея: Ось і підказка, дякую котику – (собі) ох ці іспанці
 	 		Кулька, кулька чарівна
			Почаруй будь ласка.
			Про морського короля
			Покажи нам казку.

Під музику заходять Цар Нептун та морська цариця (батьки)  
Нептун: (ходить по залу, цариця за ним) Ой нудьга, ой зелена, Нема чи зайнятися, ой нудьга зелена
Цариця: Ваше мокрячество, ну подивіться фільм, ось диск, останній Гарі Потер!
Набрид мені уже цей Потер!
Цариця: Ну в комп’ютерні ігри пограйся
Нептун: Циц! (пошепки) Я комп’ютер заховав, щоб він мене не заволікав, а то на очі вже нічого не бачу. Ой нудьга зелена!  
Цариця: Дозволь тебе порозважати
Нептун: Ну спробуй!
Цариця:    Виступає    шоу – балет Акваріум! 
Нептун: Ні, ні! Це весело, але це все я бачив, щось свіженького хочеться
Цариця: Є свіженьке, є! Тільки - но з’явилися!
		(цариця плескає в долоні) Хореографічний ансамбль!

Танок у виконанні хореографічного ансамблю (з гірляндами мами і діти)

Цариця: 	Ну тепер тобі краще:
Нептун:	Ось тепер вже краще!Ти нікуди цих артистів не відпускай – будуть тепер мої особисті танцюристи про дворі
Ведуча:	 Ваше Мокрячество, дозвольте запитати: чи не зустрічав ти у своєму царстві Дідуся Мороза?

Нептун:	Дідуся не зустрічав
	Можливо він у іншій казці?

Ведуча: 	Що ж продовжимо шукати, а  ви якщо бажаєте, то залишайтеся з нами.
Цариця і Нептун: Із задоволенням

Ведуча: Фея Чудес, чи є іще у тебе чарівні кульки?

Фея чудес:	Так, у мене кульки є. Ви не хвилюйтеся, ми обов’язково знайдемо Дідуся Мороза.
			Кулька, кулька почаруй
			Гарну казку подаруй.
Ведуча:	Ось і західна країна,
		Тут снігів немає нині.
		Люди тут сміливі, дужі,
		До таночків не байдужі.

(виходять ковбої, виконують танок)
Танок ковбоїв (на м’ячах, дві дівчинки і дла хлопчика)

Ковбої:	Найкращі вітання прийміть від нас в святковий час!
На лапках м’якеньких, як котик пухнастий
		До вас хай прийде Новий рік.
		Усміхнеться тепло і скаже: « Ну здрастуй!»
		І радо ввійде на поріг.

Ведуча:	Ковбої скажіть, будь ласка – чи не зустрічали ви Дідуся Мороза?
Ковбої:	Ну… А навіщо він вам?
Ведуча:	Ну як вам пояснити, краще пісню послухайте, і все зрозумієте.

Пісня: Веселий Новий рік (у виконанні ансамблю «Дзвіночок»)

Ковбої:	Так, зрозуміло, а як же ми. Хто нам буде морозиво зберігати. Прийдеться холодильник придбати.
Ковбої вивозять камеру «Морозиво» з неї виходить Дід мороз

Дід Мороз:	Дякую вам діти і тобі Фея, що допомогли мені. Чорна злодійка добре попрацювала. Увесь світ став чорним, але я знаю що треба робити. Фея Чудес чи не залишилося у тебе іще однієї чарівної кульки?

Фея Чудес:	Так, у мене є ще кулька, погляньте яка гарна!
	Кулька, кулька чарівна
	Почаруй будь ласка
	Сніжну, білу та ясну
	Подаруй нам казку.

Танок сніжних фей  (з кульками)

Фея Чудес:	Нам свято веселе зима принесла
	Святкує, радує уся дітвора,
	Тож нумо у коло ставаймо гуртом
	І пісню веселу співаймо гуртом!

Пісня: «Новорічний хоровод» муз. Н. Рубальської

11 дитина:	В грудневу ніч Мороз тріскучий
		Гуляє в селах і містах
		І залишає слід блискучий
		На всіх озерах і річках.

12 дитина:	Освітлюють далекі зорі
		Йому дорогу всюдибіч,
		Повітря чисте і просторе,
		Надходить новорічна ніч.

13 дитина:	Новий рік іде землею
		В чистім полі, без доріг
		Світять зорі понад нею
		Розсіває срібний сніг.

14 дитина:	З новим роком! З добрим роком!
		Хай на крилах лине час,
		Хай же буде з кожним роком
		Більше радощів у вас!

Фінальний танок «Новорічні іграшки» (загальний)

Дід Мороз:	Фея Чудес, а у тебе не залишилося іще однієї кульки чарівної?

Фея Чудес:	Так, залишилась, але спочатку вона була маленька, а зараз стала дуже велика. Ось вона!
( з –під ялинки викатують  велику кульку)

Під музику роздають подарунки

----------

Anechka_Rom (04.11.2017), asaf (29.10.2017), ivasenko (31.10.2018), Ksjha (20.11.2019), Lapsik 061 (28.10.2017), lilu71 (24.10.2017), oksana888 (24.10.2017), Olia Medvedeva (26.10.2017), Rosinka1985 (24.10.2017), Svetikovazp (28.10.2017), Борковская Н (24.10.2017), ИннаНичога (25.10.2017), Ирина 80 (05.11.2017), катя 98 (14.10.2018), Лариса1405 (29.10.2018), лариса29 (31.10.2017), ЛАС (13.11.2017), Лильчик (30.10.2017), Марахотина (24.10.2017), Олеся Ш. (09.11.2017), света73 (05.12.2017), Татка_7878 (24.10.2017), Шпить Светлана (25.10.2017), ЮЛилиана (21.11.2017)

----------


## mortara

Всем добрый вечер! В прошлом году видела на форуме сценарий (см.ниже) На просторах интеренета он есть, но там нет волков в сценарии, а  их нужно задействовать. Заранее спасибо)
Діючи особи: Ведуча, діти, Ялинка, Снігурка, Лисичка, Білочка, Ведмедики, Зайчики, Дід Мороз.

Під музику діти заходять до зали, шикуються біля ялинки.

Ведуча. Новорічне славне свято завітало знов до нас.
Подивіться на ялинку -скільки іграшок, прикрас!
З Новим роком вас вітаю.Зичу свят веселих вам!
Щастя, радості бажаю всім малятам і гостям!

Дитина. З’явилася ялинка, у нашому садку -
 У вогниках іскринках,у білому сніжку.

Дитина. Ти приносиш в кожний дім радощів багато
 І даруєш нам усім незабутнє свято.

Пісня – танок «Ялинка»
Діти сідають на стільці.
Засвічується ялинка

Ведуча Дітки, що сталося з нашою ялинкою?
Сподобалась їй наша пісняі вона засвітилась вогниками.
Давайте пограєм з ялинкою,
подмухаєм на неї і подивимось, що буде.

( Діти сильно дмухають і вогники гаснуть).

Ведуча. Скажем разом: раз, два, три Ялинка, засвіти

( Діти промовляють, ялинка засвічується). Грають 2 рази

Ведуча. Мені здається, що наша ялиночка хоче щось сказати.

Ялинка (на фоні чарівної музики)(голос за ширмою)
Я-Ялинка, ось яка І пухнаста і струнка
 Дякую вам малята, Що на свято завітали!
Чудову пісню заспівали  І вірші розповідали
 За це я вам подарую новорічну казку.

Ялинка. У темному лісі, біля ялинки,
Стоїть у затишку казкова хатинка
Снігуронька в хатинці пісню співає
 Готується до свята і на звірят чекає.

Із хатинки виходить Снігурка, підходить до ялинки, прикрашає її.

Снігурка. Іграшки я майструвала Та ялинку прикрашала
Є яскраві намистинки І білесенькі сніжинки
Гей, сніжиноньки малі, Любі сестроньки мої
 До ялиночки злітайте І в таночку закружляйте.

Танок Сніжинок.

Снігурка. Знають всі сніжок узимку землю укриває
Зараз ми про білу зиму пісню заспіваєм.

ПІСНЯ « ЗИМА.» муз. Красєва.

(За ялинкою чути сміх)

Снігурка. Хтось сміється, хтось тупоче
 Завітати в гості хоче.

(Снігурка іде за ялинку, вдаючи ніби
когось шукає, виводить цукерочок.)

Снігурка. Солодкі цукерки, веселі дівчатка,
Будуть  для вас танцювати на святі.

Танок цукерочок.

Снігурка заходить у хатинку.
Під музику заходить Лисичка (дорослий)

Лисичка (крадучись): Нікого нема. Як добре. Я така бешкетниця.
Як я люблю пустувати. (помічає ялинку): - Ух ти, яка ялинка і вогники
 на ній чудові. Зараз я ці вогники собі візьму.

(Лисичка підходить до ялинки і забирає вогники - вогники    гаснуть. Лисичка пританцьовує, виходить).

Із хатинки виходить Снігурка, помічає, що вогників немає:

Снігурка. Ой, біда, хто ж це забрав вогники? Дітки, ви не бачили?

Діти. Лисичка.

Снігурка. Що ж робити? Як свято без ліхтариків зустрічати?

Ведуча. Снігуронька, не сумуй. Наші дітки звеселять тебе, затанцюють таночок.

Танок парний

Діти сідають, Снігурка дякує за танок.

Під музику до зали заходить Лисичка.

Лисичка. Ну чого ви так розшумілись? Спокію нема.

Снігурка Лисичко, це ти забрала вогники з ялинки?

Лиса. Я??? Ну той що? Мені теж треба Новий рік зустрічати і вогники потрібні.

Снігурка. Як же тобі не соромно? Зараз до мене на свято лісовізвірята прийдуть,
а ліхтарики на ялинці не світяться.

Лиса. А ви мене розвеселить. Тоді віддам ліхтарики.

Ведуча. Дітки, заведемо веселий хоровод, розвеселимо Лисичку.

Хоровод” Новорічний”

Лисичка. Молодці дітки, весело співаєте

Снігурка. Лисичка, віддавай діткам ліхтарики.

Лисичка. Я ще не розвеселилася. Може ваші гості мене розважать?

Під музику виходять Білочки.

1 Білочка (до Лиси): Ось тобі дарунок мій!
Це - горішок золотий.
 Лиса дякує

2 Білка. Яке гарне нині свято
 Будем танцювати

Танок білочок

Лиса. Розвеселили ви мене білочки.

Снігурка. Лисичко, а де ж ліхтарики?

Лиса. Рано ще. А які ще гості до вас прийдуть?

Виходять Ведмедики.

1. Ми веселі ведмежата У лісі гуляли
 До Снігуроньки на свято разом поспішали

2. Для маленьких діточок
Шишок назбирали.

Пісня – танок „Веселі шишечки”
Снігурка. Ну як, Лисичко, сподобалась тобі пісня?
Лиса. Дуже сподобалась. Тільки щось у вас гостей так мало?
Ведуча. Яка капризна Лисичка

Виходять Зайчики

1 .Зайченята ми маленькі  І пухнасті, і біленькі
Куций хвостик маємо Весело стрибаємо

2.Я вухатий ваш дружок В мене білий кожушок
 Куций хвостик, довгі вуса Я усіх, усіх боюся

Танок Зайченят

Лиса. Молодці Зайчата. Так і бути, віддам вам частину ліхтариків.

(Лиса віддає частину ліхтариків –загорається частина  гірлянди)

Снігурка. А другу половину коли віддаси?

Лиса. А друга половина мені самій потрібна.

Ведуча. Мені здається, що пора на допомогу звати Діда Мороза.
Скажем всі разом „Дід Мороз”.

Діти повторюють 2 рази. 3-раз – допомога батьків.

Заходить Дід Мороз

----------

ivasenko (31.10.2018), poi2 (12.11.2017), ИннаНичога (29.10.2017), катя 98 (14.10.2018), Марахотина (30.10.2017)

----------


## Оленька я

Усім форумчанам ПРИВІТ! Кілька років проводжу "свято на УРА" за своїм варіантом. Родзинкою є "Танець тіней", і майже увесь музичний супровід підібраний про Снігову королеву або з мюзіклу "Снігова королева".  Буду приємно задоволена, якщо  зацікавить.  
*Сценарій новорічного свята
«Свято Снігової Королеви»
Для дітей старшого дошкільного віку* 
Головні ролі: Дорослі: Ведучі 1, 2. Снігова Королева.Дід Мороз
Діти: Зима.  Метелиця. Віхола. Снігуронька. 4 Агенти.  4 Крижинки. Тік, Так.  4 хлопчики – Іспанці (або Ляльки), 4 дівчинки – Іспанки (або Ляльки) Круті хлопці. 
Реквізити: Велика розсувна ширма; Мала ширма вкрита білою ситцевою (або іншою цупкою) тканиною; Ліхтарики;  Лампа на 200в;
Льодяники  з літерами «Д», «І», «Д»,«М», «О», «Р», «О», «З».;
Келих бутафорський з СНІЖИНКАМИ; Посох.

*Під музичний супровід діти забігають до зали.
Ведуча:* Всіх вітаємо у залі                              
               І дорослих , і малих,                           
               Ми щороку як най далі,                     
               По стежинах не простих  
               Вирушаймо крок за кроком   
               До таємних наших мрій   
               І сьогодні з Новим роком       
               Всіх вітаймо на Землі!                                                                    
* Дитина:*  Нарешті знову на порозі 
        1       Казкове свято Новий рік
                 Навколо сніг, шибки в морозі
                 Зима ступила на поріг.
                 Звила хурделиця  усюди,
                 Встеляє килимом пухким
                 На кучугури   білогруді
                 Сніжинки подихом легким.
*Дитина:*  Нехай на дворі вже зима,
      2         Усе крижинками укрито
                 Та свята кращого нема
                 Коли радіють щиро діти.
*Дитина:*  Світліше хай горять вогні,
      3         Та ми у залі не одні.
                 Усіх вітаємо зі святом
                 І щастя зичимо багато. 
*Дитина*: Тож мерщій, не гайте часу,
    4.         З нами в казку вирушай,
                Новорічну та чарівну
                З нами пісню заспівай!

*Діти виконують пісню «Під Новий рік»*
1. Під  новий рік нам казка обійми розкрива
    У гості поспішає ялинка лісова
    Яскраво сяють зорі ,дзвенить веселий сміх,
    Під новий рік,під новий рік, під новий,новий рік.
2. Смішинки мов сніжинки всю ніч летять,летять
    І пісеньки навколо так весело звучать.
    Метелиця  співає, танцює білий сніг.
    Під новий рік, під новий рік, під новий,новий рік.
*   Під музику заходить Зима і метелиця
Зима:* Коли листя вже нема
    5.    Всі дерева голі
           Поспішаю я –Зима,
           Сніг встеляю в полі,
           На дерева, на стежки
           Сиплю крізь сніжинки.
           В кучугури я сніжки
           Додаю й крижинки.
*Метелиця:* Лапатий сніг вже стелиться,
       6.           Прийшла до вас Метелиця.
                     У хутрі білосніжному
                     На святі вас потішу я.
                     Надам деревам блиску,  І іній на берізку.
                     Аж доки не приїхала  Моя сестриця –Віхола.
*Дитина:* Ой, зима, зима вже прийшла
      7        Всі двори сніжком замела
                Через білий-білий сніг холодніше стало
                Тільки зимонька усіх нас не налякала.
*Дитина:* Погляньте, погляньте, яка благодать   
       8.     Дивіться , метелики з неба летять.
               Спускаються з неба пухнасті сніжинки
               Чому скрізь кружляють, немов балеринки?

*Діти виконують пісню «Новорічна пісня»*
1.	Тишком нишком зникне осінь, 
   Закружляє білий сніг
             В гості нас зима запросить, 
             Святкувати Новий рік.
Пр-в:   Білим білим снігом землю замело
             Щоб усім на світі радісно було
             Біла біла біла стала вся земля
             Щоб були щасливі разом ти і я
2.	Тишком нишком всі сніжинки, 
   Посідають на поріг
             І засяє в нас ялинка, 
             Прийде свято Новий рік.  Пр-в.
3.	Тишком нишком прийде диво, 
   Привітає нас усіх.
             Там де свято всі щасливі, 
             Там де свято завжди сміх.

*Дитина:* Що ж навіє білий сніг
     9.        В новорічне свято?
               Може ступить на поріг
               Дід Мороз, малята?
*Дитина:*Що то сяє навкруги?
    10.       Все таке  біленьке
                Заіскрилися сніги,
                Стало все гарненьке. 
*Під музику заходить Снігурка.
Снігуронька:* Я – Снігуронька маленька
        11.            Сніжна дівчинка гарненька.
                         З новим роком вас вітаю,
                         Щастя, радощів бажаю.
                         Я прийшла до вас , малята
                         Щоб веселим було свято.
                         Рік новий іде в садок,
                         Починаємо танок.

*Снігурка і діти виконують Хоровод «Новорічна нескінченна»* 

1.	Білий снігу, сніженьку,  
             Простели доріженьку  
              Від хати до хати —  
              Новий Рік стрічати. 
2.	Ми зустріть зуміємо  
             Танцями і співами,  
             Бо живем щасливо,  
             Всій землі на диво. 
3.	Круг ялинки станемо,  
             На ялинку глянемо,  
             Руки всі сплетемо,  
             Знову заведемо: 
4.	Білий снігу, сніженьку,  
             Простели доріженьку...

*Під музику заходить Віхола.
Віхола:* Я –чарівниця Віхола,
    12.     На свято швидко їхала,
             Усе з шляху змітала
             У вихрі підіймала,
             Люблю я з білосніжного
             Робити все засніжене.
             Як Віхола кружляє
             Всі діти засинають…     _Вимикається світло._
*Ведуча:* У вікна раптом заглядає
               Суворо кригою лякає
               Красива пані ділова
               То - Королева Снігова.

*Виконується танець (тіні) Віхоли, Метелиці, Зими, Снігурки та Королеви.*

*Королева:* Вітаю всіх зі святом снігу,  Зі святом холоду й зими
                   Я так люблю мороз і кригу  Нарешті дочекались ми!
                   Мої шановні, любі гості Запрошую на свято всіх
                   Хай розпочнеться наше свято
                   Нехай усюди буде сніг!
*Ведуча:* Стривайте пані, ми, звичайно раді
               Вас бачити на святі тут у нас,
               Але зібрались зовсім не заради
               Того щоб, привітати, Королево, Вас!
*Дитина:* Карнавал, оце так свято!
      13      Новорічний, гомінкий
                І гостей завжди багато
                Зал в прикрасах-чарівний!
*Дитина:* Свято це - прекрасне дійство
       14     Наче казка йде до нас,
                Виступаймо як артисти
                Серед вогників, прикрас!
*Дитина:* Та найбільше ми чекаємо,
       15     Що Дідусь Мороз прийде
                Ми з ним разом заспіваємо
                Бо вже Рік Новий іде!

*    Діти  виконують пісню «Новий рік» 
*
1. Новий рік на поріг, сніг лапатий,
    Знову з шапки струсив, мовив річ. 
    Мабуть сотню доріг подолати, 
    Мені довелось у цю ніч. 
    Сніг іде, та іде, значить свято, 
    Дуже гарним буде, як завжди. 
    І з снігуркою дід бородатий, 
    Пустився у пляс хоч куди. 
 Приспів:   Так, тільки так, ти не відставай, 
                    З Новим роком заспівай. 
                    Так, тільки так, ти не відставай, 
                    З Новим роком заспівай. 
 2. Новий рік, не тікай ще будь-ласка, 
     Ти із нами побудь, розкажи. 
     Новорічну свою нову казку, 
   Залишайся у нас, не спіши. 

*Королева:* Ну.. Знову настрій зіпсували,
                   І що за діти? Що за сміх?
                   А ви мене хіба спитали?
                   Чи засмутити вас усіх?
*Ведуча:* Так, знову, певно, в нас проблема,
               Ти щось накоїла, чи ні?
               Ну що ти скажеш, Королево?
               Зізнайся дітям і мені!
(*за ширмою зв’язаний  дід мороз)
Звучить аудіо запис зі словами «Діти,врятуйте мне…»*
*Королева:* Я відчувала що так буде, дійсно
                    Тому …  його в заручники взяла..
                    І вимагаю викуп – Королівське дійство
                    Щоб головною Я була!
*Ведуча:* Вгамуйся, пані, ми ж на свято
               Всі готувалися завзято
               Ти поверни його негайно
               Бо в нас розтанеш ти звичайно!
*Королева:* Упс, не поспішайте, не дивуйтесь
                   Я б відпустила дідуся
                   Та двері от на код замкнулись
                   Без коду їх відкрить нільзя!
                   Я викуп й гроші брать не хочу
                   Але за кожен ваш сюрприз
                   Одним льодяником проплочу  -
                   Частинку коду, наче приз .
*Ведуча:* Оце - то неприємності, що ж  нам робити?
               Тож Королеву доведеться всім задовольнити 
*Дитина:* У мене ідея чудова,
16	 Врятують нас тільки _Ляльки_ (Іспанці)
 Вони для усіх затанцюють (Тому що у них запальні)
 Чудовий танок залюбки. (І найчудовіші танці )

*Діти виконують  танець  "Ляльки".або "Іспанський"*

*Королева:* Єдиним подарунком не можливо
                    Для мене справжнє свято влаштувать
                    Я- головна сьогодні, це важливо!
                    За танець лиш льодяник можу дать
                    Ось вам, мій перший «суперприз»…
                    А Де наступний ваш сюрприз?
*Королева дає перший льодяник
Під музичний супровід заходять агенти.*
*Агент:* Ми – агенти безпеки на святі
    17     Щиро раді усіх вас вітати
             З’ясували, що трапилось лихо
             Снігова Королева не стихла..
*Агент: В*се ніяк не вгамується пані
    18     Не боїться що раптом розтане..
             Зараз ми з’ясуємо, владнаємо
             У крижинок усе  запитаємо.

*Діти виконують танок «Танго».
(муз. супровід А.Фрейндліх «Тайна Снежной королевы»  )
Королева дає другий льодяник.*
*Крижинка:* Ми малесенькі крижинки
       19          Дивовижні веселинки
                     Швидко замерзаємо
                     Та новин не знаємо
*Крижинка*: Ось завершується свято
      20           Ми співали так багато
                     Та Морозу ще нема 
                     Щось накоїла зима.

*Діти виконують пісню зі сніжками
Сніжна королева.*
1. Золотаво просить в поле і гаї 
    Відлетіла  осінь у чужі краї. 
    Рижа і патлата - їй плескали ми, 
    А сьогодні свято, свято у зими. 
Приспів: Одягла дерева в біле, як сама, 
                 сніжна королева зимонька - зима. 
                 Спритна і весела, дружна з усіма, 
                 сніжна королева, зимонька - зима. 
2. Горобці - малята по усіх дворах, 
   в них сьогодні свято - сніжки у руках. 
   Сніг для нас смачніший , аніж ескімо 
    зараз чи пізніше -ми його з`їмо. 
Приспів.
*Королева:* Ну, й що вам сказати, малята
                    Я сніг і морози люблю
                    Ось третій льодяник, дівчата й хлоп’ята.
                    Я Вам залюбки подарю.
*Королева дає третій льодяник.
Під музику забігають хвилинки Тік і Так.*
Тік: Я-Тік!Тік-так, біжать хвилинки
  21  Не зупинити час.
        Завершується свято
        Малята вже у нас!
Так: Я- Так!Тік-так, біжать хвилинки
 22    Ми просимо, мерщій
         Дідусю виручайте,    Бо рік іде Новий!

*Діти виконують танок у стилі Рок-н-рол . 
(Муз. супровід «Хвастовство Кая») 
Королева дає четвертий льодяник.
Ведуча:* Ну, що, шановна Королево,
               Задовольнили ми твої потреби?
*Королева:* Так, але вам ще не вистачає чотири льодяника.
                    Нехай батьки вам допоможуть.

*Проводиться гра з батьками «Королівський танок» (3 пари)
Королева:* Щось мені не вистачало.
                    А…  нарешті  вже згадала..
                    Ви ж моди геть відстали
                    Я хіп-хопу ще чекала…
*Крутий:* Гей, привіт, Королево Снігова
     23       Що ти тут наче цаца ділова
                Ми тобі затанцюємо хіп-хоп
                А ти плескай в долоні опа-оп!
                                     Круті хлопці танцюють Хіп-хоп.
*Королева дає п’ятий льодяник.
Дитина:* Відходить у минулий час
    24        Славетний рік старий.
                Але печалі – не для нас,
                Бо рік іде новий. 
*Дитина:* Він стукає до нас в шибки
     25      Хурделицею стелиться.
               Дарує всім нові сніги
               Його сестра метелиця.
*Діти виконують пісню «Рип-рип-рип…»
Ведуча:* Ходімо складати льодяники!
*Дитина:* Десь на Півночі далекій
    26       В крижаній хатинці
               Дід мороз з онукою 
               Готують  гостинці.
*Дитина:* Щоби привітати
    27       В новорічне свято
               На землі усіх людей
               І дорослих, і дітей.
*Дитина:* Бо вночі на Новий рік
    28       Кожний до сюрпризів звик.
               І усіх малят до свята
               Треба щедро привітати.

*Під музичний супровід діти складають льодяники.
Під музику відкривається ширма,  за якою сидить Дід Мороз.
Дід Мороз:* Ось і діти завітали.
                    Добрий день, малята!
                    Ми усім приготували
                    Радощів багато.
                    Любі друзі !Всіх вітаю!
                    Щастя і добра бажаю!
                    Новий рік вже у дорозі,
                    Незабаром на порозі
                    З’явиться з веселим сміхом.
                    Всім на радість та утіху.
                    В цей святковий добрий час
                    Радо я вітаю вас!
*Ведуча:* Ой, діду Морозе, що ми тільки не робили, щоб врятувати тебе!
*Дід Мороз:* Все знаю про вас, діти. Про те, які ви сміливі, кмітливі та спритні. Ой-ой-ой! А що за неподобство, це чому ялинка досі не сяє?
                    Напевно від холоду Снігової Королеви вона геть знесилена..
* (Двічі стукає посохом, Королева відбирає посох...)
Ведуча:* Дідусю, от ти такий чарівний…Все можеш, усе умієш…
          А розтопити серце Снігової Королеви можеш? Дід Мороз: Звичайно! 
*Королева:* Ой, щось мені стало жарко. Дайте з криниці водиці напиться.
*Дід Мороз:* Діти, дам я королеві води не простої, а чарівної,живої,
                    Додам туди добра, тепла, любові… випий водиці такої!
Ведуча: Ну от прийшла чарівна мить… (Звучить музика)
*Снігова Королева засинає. Д.М. запалює ялинку.
Дитина:* Дуже гарна і весела 
    29       Ця ялинка запашна.
               І до нашої оселі
               Завітала знов вона.
*Дитина:* Круг ялинки справжнє свято,
     30      Тут і гості, і малята
               Спів і танці, шум і крик –
               Всі чекають Новий рік.
*Дитина:* Круг ялинки завжди справжнє свято,
     31      Тут і гості , й дорослі , й малята
               Спів і танці, дзвінкий шум і сміх  –
               Зустрічають усі Новий рік.
*Дитина:* Ой, ялинко! Як красиво!
     32      Сяють зорі з висоти
               І скількох малят щасливих
               Запросила в гості ти.
*Діти з Дідом Морозом виконують хоровод біля ялинки!
Дід Мороз:* А чи не холодно вам у мене?
                    Давайте я перевірю, чи ви витривалі? Морозу не боїтеся?
*Проводиться гра «Заморожу».
Ведуча:* Нашим дітям подобається зима , тому що вона приносить веселощі.
*Звучить аудіо запис «Стук серця».
Королева:*  Мені здається, що у мене серце б’ється…
                  Та невже це я спала, в царстві снігу.. й ожила..
                  І все було неначе уві сні… Ти допоміг прокинутись мені!
*Ведуча:* Дивись, ось тут залишились краплинки 
*(Бере келих, з якого пила   Королева)
Королева:* Хай перетворяться вони на чарівні сніжинки.
                   Батьків ви з Новим роком привітайте
                   Та їм ось ці сніжиночки віддайте.

*Діти виконують пісню-танок «Сніжинка»
Дитина:*  Зима гортає сторінки
      33.      І білим снігом засипає
                 А ми на нім свої сліди
                 Для привітання залишаєм.
*Дитина:*  Коли годинник б’є дванадцять,
    34.        Візьми все краще в рік Новий!
                 Щоб завжди тільки посміхатись
                 Від перемог, збування мрій!
*Дитина:*  Хай всюди музика лунає,
   35.         Радіє кожен з вас,
                 Хай щастя в кожного засяє.
                 Йде рік Новий до нас!
*Під музику Дід Мороз роздає подарунки.
Дід Мороз: К*оли проб’є дванадцята година,
                     І старий рік зустрінеться з новим,
                     Хай пощастить всім вам і всій родині,
                     Ми зичимо, щоб посміхались всі!
                     Хай казку принесе на крилах вечір
                     І казка щоб затрималась на вік.
                     І під ялинку щоб чарівні речі
                     Приніс вам щедрий дядько Новий Рік!
*Ведуча:* Хай дме хурделиця з небес
                Красу , здоров’я і чесноти
                Ховає у заметах десь
                Всі негаразди і турботи.
*Ведуча:* Хай королівське свято всім
                Завжди в оселю завиває
                Добробутом наповнить дім
                Теплом сердець і щастям сяє.
З Новим Роком!!!

----------

1 Kvitochka (07.11.2017), andrea (30.10.2017), Anechka_Rom (04.11.2017), dasha_bene (05.11.2017), diak (30.10.2017), dididi (30.10.2017), diez73 (07.11.2017), irinabondar2468 (20.11.2017), ivasenko (31.10.2018), Ksjha (13.11.2017), KsuhaG (08.11.2017), lilu71 (29.10.2017), Luisikbusik (17.11.2017), milatam (15.11.2017), Note (09.11.2017), nyusha0365 (29.10.2017), Pianistka72 (13.11.2017), ptm (17.10.2019), s.grek (12.11.2017), Stahmich83 (30.10.2017), tafa (08.11.2017), VasilisaTZ (13.11.2017), zub-m (24.11.2017), александ (29.10.2017), Алёна Гиль (29.10.2017), Зимний Дождь (05.11.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (11.11.2017), ИннаНичога (29.10.2017), Катюшка knopka (06.11.2017), катя 98 (29.10.2017), Колибри (07.11.2017), лідок (23.11.2017), Лесюнька (05.11.2017), леся r (08.11.2017), маина ивановна (29.10.2017), Марахотина (30.10.2017), мира (04.11.2017), Неля Литвинцева (29.10.2017), нонна (29.11.2017), Оlga@ (04.11.2017), ОксанаТатаренко (04.11.2017), Пономарёва Александра (30.10.2017), Светланапр (01.11.2017), ЮЛилиана (05.11.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (30.10.2017)

----------


## Оленька я

*Один із "старих", але цікавих сценаріїв СЕРЕДНІЙ ДОШКІЛЬНИЙ ВІК
ДИВА НОВОРІЧНІ*
*Під музичний супровід діти заходять до зали і стають півколом.
Ведуча:* В домівку кожну рік за роком
               Приходить свято, і в душі
               Воно тривожить ненароком
               Таємні істини святі.
               Хоч з вами ми усі дорослі,
               Звиваєм вихор суєти 
               Та зазирнути у дитинство
               Хоча б на мить бажаєм ми.
*Ведуча :* Отож будь ласка, щиро просим
                 На наше свято всіх гостей
                 І хто дорослий тільки зовні
                 Радійте за своїх дітей.
*Дитина:* Сьогодні весело у нас –
              Ми Новий рік стрічаємо.
               Усіх, хто в залі є в цей час 
               Ми гаряче вітаємо.
*Дитина:* Падає вже сніг лапатий
      2       І ступає на поріг
              Незабутнє, гарне свято
              Здрастуй, здрастуй. Новий рік!

*Діти виконують пісню «Під новий рік».
Ведуча :* На порозі  нині свято. Новий рік  іде до нас
               Дітям треба відпочити… Настає  вечірній час…
*Дитина:* Нічка тиха, мерехтлива
     3        Спочиває ніч у сні,
               Лиш на небі зорі сяють,
               Сріблом ткані та ясні.
*Дитина:* Нічка тиха, таємнича,
    4         Повна дива і чудес
               На оленях в гості лине
               Довгожданий гість з небес.
               Звучить колискова музика ,діти «засинають».
*Ведуча:* Заснули наші діти , і бачать дивний сон… *(Світло вимикають)*
      Д.    Ліс шепоче: - Тихо, тихо
              Не збудіть у лісі лихо ….
              Раптом вітер, завірюха…
              І знов тиша «ріже» вуха.             *(Закривають ялинку за ширму)* 

*Під музику хлопчики виконують танок Гномиків.
Гном:* Хай завжди у вашім домі              (Світло вмикають)
   5      Сміх лунає і пісні
           Хай обходять стороною
           Всі нещастя , ніби в сні.

*Гном*: Ми – завжди веселі гноми,
    6     Та сьогодні  ми сумні,
           Це тому що загубився
           Десь у казці Новий Рік..       
*Гном:* Ми вже декілька годин
   7      Ходимо туди – сюди..
           З ліхтарями ми шукаєм
           Може десь він тут блукає.
*Гном:* Ой, дивіться, щось незвичне
          Скарб , напевно, Новорічний…      (Дістає скриню.)

*Ведуча:* І дійсно, скринька, але без Нового Року ми її не відкриємо. Не хвилюйтесь ви так, гномики, може просто треба його хороводом закликати? 

*Діти виконують хоровод «Святковий».
Під музику заходить лісовик:
Лісовик:*  Господар лісу - Лісовик
      8         У лісі завжди жити звик
                 І ліс густий, і ліс старий –
                 Мій рідний теплий дім.
                 І вітер свище між гілля,
                 І всі казки у лісі сплять
                Я все люблю у лісі цім
                Тому що це мій рідний дім.
*Ведуча:* Здрастуй, Лісовичок, чи не знаєш ти що трапилось із Новим Роком ?
*Лісовик:* Не знаю, може у моїх подружок  запитаємо?
*Мавка:* Ой,як  я довго спала
    9       Зима ще й не настала…
             І ліс шумить, все оживає, 
             Як  в казці літо походжає…
*Мавка:* Немає снігу аж ніде
     10    Ні на гілках, ні в полі
             Підемо Зиму ми самі
             Шукати мимоволі.
*Мавка:* Ходімо зимоньку позвемо
     11    Бо так ніколи не заснемо.     (Мавки уходять за ялинку).
*Ведуча:* Що ж це тут за дивний ліс? І кого він ще приніс?

*Дівчата-папуаски виконують танок
 з султанчиками «Чунга –чанга».*

*Папуаска :* Як чудово в лісі цьому
    12           Незвичайно – чарівному.
                   Дуже тепло тут і гарно
                  Ми прийшли сюди не марно.
*Папуаска* : Ви чому такі сумні? І дорослі, і малі?
    13           Чула я,що сталось лихо
                   Свято дивне ніби зникло…
*Папуаска:* Свято –Рік Новий, зимове,
    14           Дивовижне і казкове. 
                   І дорослим і малятам,
                   Подарунків є багато.

*Під музику вибігає завірюха. Розсипає штучний сніг з рукавів.
Завірюха*: Там, де квіти й сонце сяє                                    Доки всюди я гуляю
                   Сумно й гаряче мені                                           Хуртовину завиваю
                   Завірюха завиває                                             Снігом буду засипати
                   У зимові, сніжні дні.                                Всім малятам треба спати.
                  Я з хурделицею зранку                        (Вимикають світло, під
                  Нароблю багато справ                          ялинку кладуть кучугуру)
                  Щоб мороз і сильний вітер 
                  Аж до літа не проспав.
*Діти сплять під чарівну музику.
Ведуча:*Прокидайтеся, малята,
              На порозі гарне свято.                               (Вмикають світло).
*Дитина:* І білі іскряться стежинки
     15      І падають з неба сніжинки.
*Дитина :* Дуже гарна і весела
    16        Є ялинка запашна.
                І до кожної оселі
               Свято це несе вона.                     
*Ведуча:* Так, наші діти чекають ялинку цілий рік і знають ось таку пісеньку.

*Діти виконують пісню «Ялинка святкова».
Дитина:* Сьогодні щось дивне
    17       Наснилось  мені
               Пропала Зима 
               Й Рік Новий уві сні.
*Дитина:* Я теж таке бачив 
    18       Та це тільки сон
               Погляньте яка вже
               Зима за вікном…
*Під музику заходить Завірюха-зима.
Зима*:Сніжний шлю уклін усім
  19    Щось у вас тепленько
          Лиш надворі Заметіль –
          Стало холодненько.
*Дитина*: Вже лежить пухнастий сніг,
   20        Холодніше стало.
               Тільки, Зимо, нас усіх
               Ти не налякала.
*Дитина:* Ой, зима, зима вже прийшла.
   21        Всі двори сніжком замела.
               Свято дітлахам  принесла.   
*Ведуча:* Яку дивну кучугуру намела зима, поглянемо що там? 
*(знімають простирадло, там муз. інструменти)
Діти виконують пісню «Іграшки веселі»
(Гра на музичних інструментах).*
Ведуча: Відходить у минулий час
              Славетний рік старий.
              Але печалі – не для нас ,
              Бо рік іде Новий.
*Під музику заходить хлопчик Новий Рік
Новий Рік:* За роком рік, як річка плине.
     22            Сьогодні в мене іменини.
                     Хай звучно музика лунає
                     Радіє весь дитячий сад,
                    Ялинка барвами заграє
                    Для всіх дорослих і малят.
*Ведуча:* Є лише одне питання:
               Де ж Дідусь Мороз?
*Під музику забігає Кощій переодягнений у  Діда Мороза.
Кощій:* А ось і я …чекали?
             Я прийшов до вас не сам,
             Запросив ще кілька дам,
             Прошу, всіх колег на свято
             Всі заходьте танцювати.
*Діти (переодягнені) виконують
 танок «Бабок Йожок, Ліших, Кощіїв».
Бабка - йожка:* Ой яке чудове свято
     23                 Діточок смачних багато…
*Ліший*: От на славу погуляємо.
   24       Потанцюємо, поспіваємо…
*Кощій:* Гарно танцювали мої колеги та друзі. От як ми вміємо веселитись.. 
*Ведуча*: Діти, та хіба це  Дід Мороз?
Діти : Ні!
*Кощій*: А хіба не схожий?
Діти: Ні!
*Кощій:* Ну, гаразд, признаюсь 
             Я Кощієм називаюсь.
             Я й не думав вас лякати,
             А хотів пожартувати.
             Хочу я із вами свято
             Новорічне святкувати.
*Ведуча:* Ну що ж залишайся з нами.
              Так гарно, весело у нас,
              Та настає вечірній час
              Темніє , всім додому треба
              Все поглядає ніч із неба.
*Дитина:* І вітер свище, вітер віє
     25      І завірюха снігом сіє
               І Дід Мороз все оглядає
               Чи ще його хтось не чекає?
*Ведуча*: Хто допоможе освітити йому шлях?
*Гномики:* Ми, ми (Світять ліхтариками у бік ялинки).
*Гном*: Ми тебе , Дідусю, просим,
   26    Завітай до нас в садок.
           Ми тебе чекаєм в гості,
           І тебе, і твій мішок.
*Звучить урочиста музика, до зали входять Дід Мороз і Снігурка.
Дід Мороз:* Спасибі вам, Гномики, що освітили нам дорогу.
Ну й суворий видався вечір… Ну й завірюха… Чого тільки не трапиться.
                  Мандрував я довгий час,
                  В селах та містах бував
                  Все снігами накривав,
                  А тепер прийшов до вас.
                  З Новим Роком всіх вітаю,
                  Щастя і добра бажаю!
*Снігуронька:* Добрий день любі малята!
                       Всіх вітаємо зі святом!
                       Вітаю біленьких, русявих, чорненьких,
                       Зовсім тихеньких і дуже жвавеньких!
                       Усіх , хто співає, танцює і скаче
                       Хто з друзями дружить і хто рідко плаче.
*Дід Мороз:* Так, а що це за неподобство , це чому ялинка й досі не сяє..?
(Запалює посохом ялинку)
                    А тепер давайте всі разом потанцюємо біля ялиночки!

*Діти виконують хоровод «Новорічна»
Снігуронька:* А й справді , дідусю, діди вже зачекались подарунків.
*(Виносять мішок, а в ньому сніжки)
Дід Мороз:* От лихо , не той мішок узяв. Доведеться малятам зі мною пограти. Хто збере сніжки, отримає подарунок.
*(Проводиться гра з Дідом Морозом).
Виконується фінальний танок.*
*Снігурка:* Молодці усі малята, час дарунки віддавати.
*Новий Рік:* Дідусю, щоб подарунки не зникли, я заховав їх у скриню.
                     А скриню у чарівному лісі , а ліс в дитячих снах…
*Ведуча:* Так це її Гномики знайшли… 
*(роздача подарунків).
Дід Мороз:* Було весело у вас, але нам прощатись час.
                    Щасти вам, Боже, на все гоже!
                    А що не гоже, то не дай, Боже!  З Новим Роком!

----------

Anechka_Rom (04.11.2017), KsuhaG (08.11.2017), nyusha0365 (27.11.2017), T.Rimma (04.11.2017), VasilisaTZ (13.11.2017), ИннаНичога (02.11.2017), Катюшка knopka (06.11.2017), Лесюнька (05.11.2017), Оlga@ (07.11.2017), ОЙКОВ (11.11.2017), Паганини (04.11.2017), Тасятка (20.11.2017)

----------


## Оленька я

> Друзі, будь ласка, скиньте щось цікаве для СЕРЕДНЬОЇ групи. новеньке...


КАРНАВАЛ У СНІГУРКИ 
*Снігурка*: Сніг сріблиться вже усюди,
                 Справжнє Свято  нині буде,
                 Навіть Зорі стали у танок.
                 Тиха ніч пливе до хати
                 Починає чарувати
                 Кличе до ялинки діточок.
                 Чарівні та ялинкові 
                 Різнобарвні кольорові
                 Вогники, засяйте! 
                 Карнавал буде веселий
                 Нині у моїй оселі,
                 Діток  зустрічайте!
*  Пiд музику дiти заходять до зали i утворюють коло.
Снігурка:* Всіх вітаю радо й  щиро
                  Вас чекала цілий рік
                  Бо вже майже на порозі
                  Дивовижний Новий рік!
                  Всіх своїх найкращих друзів
                  Запросила я на бал
                  Біля нашої ялинки
                  Ми влаштуєм карнавал
*Пісня "Новий рік"
1 дитина:* З Новим Роком! З Новим Роком!
                  Ми вiтаєм всіх гостей!
                  Щоби ви не сумували,
                  Новорiччя зустрiчали,
                  Хай луна веселий смiх,
                   З Новим Роком всiх, всiх, всiх!
*Дитина*: Ми спiвать сьогоднi будем,
                Хоровод вести пiдем,
                Здрастуй, свято наше любе,
                Новорiчний славний день!
*2 дитина*: Вся в огнях ялинка свiтла
                 Виглядає з ранку дiток,
                 I на свято новорiчне
                 Завiтати в гостi кличе!
3 дитина: Здрастуй, здрастуй, гостя пишна!
                  І нарядна, i розкiшна.
                  Пламенiють лiхтарі,
                 Сяє зiрка у горi!
4 дитина: Щоб горiло радiсно
                 На ялинцi сяйво,
                 Ми веселу пісеньку
                  Разом заспiваймо.

*  Діти виконують хоровод « Круг ялинки»

Дитина:* Подивіться, справжнє диво,
                Сяє зірка яскравіш
                Стало все таке красиве,
                Всім довкола веселіш.
*Дитина:* Скільки іграшок усюди  На ялинці і прикрас
               Подарунків скільки буде  Скоро в кожного із нас!
*Дитина*: Подивіться, подивіться
               І дорослі й діти
               Заховались іграшки 
               Поміж пишні віти.
               В новорічну ніч казкову
               Чудеса бувають
               Все навколо, й всі довкола
               Ніби оживають!

*Діти виконують танець іграшок!
  Під музику до зали  заходить Отаман, кличе розбишак: Гайда сюди.

Розбишаки по черзі:* Ми – завзяті розбишаки
                                      Знаєм, де зимують раки.
                                      Подарунки ми украли,
                                      Іграшки собі забрали. ( Розбишаки сваряться)
Цей мішечок буде мій,
Забирать його не смій!
Це моє я не віддам
Кулаком по пузі дам.
Не збудіть у мені звіра.
Це – моє, чи хтось не вірить?
Як цукерочок багато,
От то шлунку буде свято!
*Заходить Баба Яга, розганяє розбишак, забирає мішок.
Баба Яга:* Все моє. Все мені!
                   Я живу сотні літ в лісовій глушині.
                   У хатинці на курячих лапках,
                   І не знає ніхто, як тут сумно одні 
                   Сохну, в’яну як квітка кульбабка.
                   Ви мене на бал не запросили
                   Ви стару Ягусеньку зганьбили.
                   Подарунків не бачити вам.
                   Нічогісінько вам не віддам!  (Йде з мішком…)
*Під музику в зал Вилітають Феї:
Фея:* Любі  Друзі! Всі  сюди!
         Виручайте із біди!
         Під ялинами старими
         ми  розбійників  зустріли.
         Раптом чуєм – мовби тупіт,
        А то Баба Яга в ступі.
*ІІ Фея:* Аж до них вона прийшла
             Та Яга стара і зла.
             І кричала, що є сили:
             Чом на бал не запросили?
             Їх мітлою розігнала,
             А дарунки (прикраси) всі забрала.
*Фея: :* Що ж робити ми будемо? 
           Як дарунки повернемо?
           Без дарунків для маляток,
           Що за новорічне свято?
Фея 3: Хай супергерої до лісу підуть І подарунки усі відберуть.
            Не хоче віддати Яга усе миром  Рятуйте дарунки, ми просимо щиро.   

* Танець «фей та супергероїв»
Зорро :* Ну, виходь, Бабо Яга,
             Кістяна та зла нога!
             Як не хочеш розмовляти
             Будем хату розбивати!
*Супермен:* Будем сміло йти до бою
                   Із чаклункою Ягою.
*Спайдермен:* Я у своїм павутині
                       Закручу Ягусю нині
                       Не смикнеться геть вона
                       Павутина та міцна!
*Бетмен:* Професійний хист я маю,
              Я злодійку покараю!
*Баба Яга зареготала*. Не смішіть мене, невдахи
                                      Не женіть на мене страхи!
                                      Забирайтесь звідси тихо
                                      А то всім вам буде лихо!
*Снігурка:* Силою її нам не здолати,  Дідуся потрібно погукати!
                  Дід Мороз, ти поспіши,   Нам усім допоможи!
         Стане весело навколо  Дід Мороз  до нас прийде
         Тож ставайте всі у коло  Дружно пісню заведем.

*   Снігурка пропонує покликати Діда Мороза піснею
Пісня «Прийшла зима»
Під музику заходить Дід Мороз.
Дід Мороз* Що за лихо в ніч святкову?  Помогти я вам готовий.
*Снігурка:* Баба Яга дарунки вкрала І у хатинці своїй заховала
                   І назад не повертає, Всіх нас лає і лякає.
*Дід Мороз:* Безсоромниця і злюка,  Вкрала, а на вас ще й грюка!
                    Що, старенька, розходилась -  До крадіжки докотилась?
                    Не роздумуй, не гадай – швидко все нам віддавай!
                    Не повернеш – все я зможу: У хатинці заморожу,
                    Всюди льодом обкладу,  Та ще й снігом замету.
*В залі гасне світло, гуде вітер, сніжинки кружляючи рухаються біля хатинки Баби Яги, Дід Мороз сипле снігом. Баба Яга труситься від холоду, розтирає руки, хукає в долоні.
Баба Яга:* Ой, не треба! Я боюся!
                 Не морозь мене, здаюся!
                 Забирайте всем вам , повертаю
                 Швидше, бо інакше заридаю. (вдає, ніби плаче)
                 Полечу до Бармалія, як торік
                 Із Кощієм зустрічати новий рік!
*Баба Яга сідає на мітлу і відлітає із зали.
Дід Мороз:* От чари мої швидко допомогли Що доброю стала зі злої Яги.
                     А зараз потрібно нам, діти,  ялинку мерщій освітити.
                     Один, два, три, Ялинко, гори!Дружно в коло всі ставайте, 
                     танцювати починайте!
*Хоровод “Новорічна” 
Дід Мороз:* Молодці, малята, звеселили старого, так гарно танцювали.
А тепер я на вас дуну, а ви всі на стільчики летіть. (діти сідають на місця). Знаю, знаю, бачу по очах, що вірші хочете мені прочитати. Угадав? Починайте по порядку. Хто перший? А ми зі Снігуркою з задоволенням послухаємо. Вірші
*Снігурка:* Дід Мороз, придумай гру побавити дітвору..
*Дід Мороз:* Ігор є багато в світі, Хочете пограти, діти?
                    Ось чарівний посох мій, Ви пограйте, діти з ним,
*Біг в мішках, гра зі стрічкою
Дід Мороз:* Діти, а ви загадки любите? А відгадувати їх вмієте? Снігурко, знайди на ялинці наші зимові загадки.
Снігурка знімає з ялинки сніжинки-загадки і почергово з Дідом Морозом загадують дітям.
*Дід Мороз:* Молодці дітки. Ну, що, Снігуронька, час вже і подарунки дітям     роздати.
*Дід Мороз розв’язує мішок, а в ньому тільки сніжки.
Дід Мороз:* От біда, а де ж дарунки? Знову витівки чаклунки!
                    Та з Дідом Морозом цей фокус не вдасться,
                     Ну баба Яга, ну бешкетниця, трясця .
                    Льодинки, санчата, бурульки, сніжок,
                    Вийди сюди, мій чарівний мішок.
*В зал вбiгає мiшок .*
Глянь мiшок як закружлявся I куди це вiн зiбрався?
Його я зараз розв’яжу, Стiй отут, кому кажу!
*Мiшок зупиняється, Дiд Мороз його розв’язує, а там Баба Яга.*
                                   О, а це що за примара?   Звiдки ти взялася, стара?
*Виходить із гарною зачіскою, бантом, співає.*
Якби мене діти запросили, Розбишаки все те не ділили,
То я чорнява , гарна, кучерява
Вам пісні співала, з вами танцювала й радість дарувала.
*Баба Яга.:* Так на свято я збиралась, Подивись, як наряджалась,
                  В спа салон вночі ходила, Пончо в бутіку купила.
А мене ви всi прогнали, Веселитись самi стали.
Тож навіщо подарунки вам,Свято є , нічого не вiддам!
*Дід Мороз:* Добре, добре. не сварись,   Ти до мене повернись.
                    Ти не будеш більше злою, Станеш доброю Ягою.
*Д.М. тричі стукає жезлом, Б.Я. кружляє, забігає за ширму, і вибігає іншою.
Баба Яга:* Стала доброю Ягою Що зі мною, ах, що зі мною.
                   Хочеться всім посміхатись, танцювати, розважатись.
                   Ось така я, ось така, Стала доброю Яга.
*Баба Яга хоче танцювати і запрошує всіх до танцю.
Дід Мороз.:* Бабусю, ось така ти нам більш подобаєшся, тепер ти нам   розкажи, де подарунки ?
*Баба Яга:* Звичайно розкажу. Тобі, молодцю, не відкажу. 
Подарунки ваші в моїй хатинці на курячих ніжках.
*Дід Мороз:* Бабуся, а як же зробити, щоб вони зараз тут опинились.
*Баба Яга:* Дуже просто, треба покликати мою хатинку так, як курчаток.
*Дід Мороз:* Діти, ви знаєте, як це робиться? Тоді давайте всі разом закличемо хатинку 
*Діти говорять «ціп - ціп - ціп» і в зал під музику входить хатинка, і стає обличчям до ялинки.
Баба Яга.:* Хатинка, хатинка, стань до ялинки задом, а до дітей передом.
*Хатинка повертається Хатинка, хатинка, віддай діткам подарунки.
Дід Мороз, Снігурка, Баба Яга роздають подарунки.
Дід Мороз:* Шкода уже прощатись треба,
                     Всiм до дому нам пора.
                     Щастя вам, ростiть до неба,
                     В путь щасливу, дiтвора.
*Баба Яга.:* Ну а на наступне свято
                   Запросить Ягу, малята
Всі: З Новим роком! До побачення!

----------

ivasenko (31.10.2018), Luisikbusik (17.11.2017), nastiabar (04.11.2017), nyusha0365 (27.11.2017), T.Rimma (04.11.2017), VasilisaTZ (13.11.2017), zub-m (08.11.2017), Бароблюшок (02.11.2017), ИннаНичога (02.11.2017), Ирма 77 (05.11.2017), Кремень (07.11.2017), Наташа5374 (07.11.2017), Оlga@ (07.11.2017), Паганини (04.11.2017)

----------


## zozuliak75

Після Нового року і до кінця Різдвяних свят ,діток в нашому садочку дуже мало.Тому 3 роки тому спробувала поєднати свято Нового року та Різдва. Дякую усім талантам ,чий матеріал використала.

      Рік іще один Господь нам дарував
                                 (Новий рік старша група)

Ведуча  Рік іще один Господь нам дарував,
                  Прожити в мирі, злагоді й здоров’ї.
                  Від зла й біди Він нас оберігав
                  І зігрівав безмежною любов’ю
                  То ж Рік Новий святкуйте з нами,
                    Зустрінетесь сьогодні з чудесами.
                    Ми чудеса самі створили,
                    І всіх у гості запросили!
                    Тут лунати буде сміх,
                    Буде весело для всіх!
                    Світ казковий і чудовий
                    Нас чекатиме усіх!
Під музику заходять діти.
Дитина З Новим роком всіх вітаємо,
            І дорослих і малих
            Щастя, злагоди бажаємо,
            Днів погожих та ясних!
Дитина Ялинка сяє від прикрас,
            І зал горить вогнями.
            Всіх друзів просимо до нас
            Стрічати свято з нами!
Дитина Здрастуй, Новорічне свято,
           Сяй, ялиночко, ясніше!
           Будемо пісні співати,
           Грай же, музико, скоріше!
Пісня “Під Новий Рік”Пори року с.56
Ведуча   А знаєте,шановні гості й любі діти, що  під Новий рік  збуваються дива.
              І новорічна казочка   обійми розкрива. Ото ж слухайте уважно. В одному дрімучому лісі жила Метелиця-Зима. (Інтерєр  хатини. Все покрито білим полотном. Збоку стоїть ялинка. Зима порається:поправляє тканину.вішає гірлянду з дощика на ялинку,прибирає. На лаві спить Снігурочка.)Літом вона відпочивала,а взимку мала безліч робот: Накривала снігом поля,щоб не змерзла травичка, годувала тварин і пташок ,щоб не вмерли з голоду, слідкувала щоб снігу випало вдосталь .А саме головне—щоб вчасно прийшов Новий Рік. Будила Снігурочку й Діда Мороза,щоб не запізнились на свято до діток.
Пісня”Ой метелиця-зима”Пори Року с.45
Зима(будить Снігурочку)Люба моя донечко,вставай.
                                                    Новорічне свято вже прийшло в наш край.
                                                    Вже ялинки прибрані усюди
                                                    Радіють й веселяться люди.
Снігурочка Як довго я спала  люба матусю.(озирається)
                        Чому немає Мороза-дідуся?
Зима Дідусь Мороз взяв з подарунками  мішок
           Попрямував до діток у садок.
           Снігурочко, ти теж в садочок поспіши
           Повеселити діток Дідусю  допоможи.
           Гей ,сніжинки для Снігурки ви дорогу, простеліть 
           Ви .зірочки,мої любі,до малят дорогу освітіть.
(Вибігають сніжинки)
 Сніжинка.Я — Сніжиночка білесенька,
                    Як та зірочка гарнесенька.
                    У таночку я кружляю веселенькім,
                    І сніжком я покриваю всю земельку.
 Сніжинка.Ми сніжиночки, сніжиночки малі, 
                    Ніжно, ніжно падаємо до матінки-землі.
                    І пісеньку,  співаємо всі гуртом:
                   «Засни, земленько міцним, солодким сном».
1 Сніжинка. Я легенька мов пір’їнка,
                    Я – маленька, біла сніжинка.
                    Кожна з нас – Снігова королева,
                    А ще – квіточка кришталева.
2 Сніжинка. Ми – сніжинки, ми – сніжок,
                   Ми заводимо танок.
                   Вітер, вітер, прилети,
                   Потанцюй із нами ти.
3 Сніжинка Летять сніжинки, наче біле диво, 
                   Мете пороша, бо її пора, 
                   У лісі, в полі стало так красиво, 
                   І казці цій радіє дітвора.
Зірочка1Як тільки вечір настає
                На небі ми з’являємось,
                Танцюєм зоряний танок,
                З подружками стрічаємось.
Зірочка 2: Ми зорі чарівні
                 Вже час нам сіяти
                 Будем ясно для Снігурки
                 Дорогу освітляти..
Зірочка 3: У  ніч новорічну освітим дорогу,
                 І сріблом засяє вечірній сніжок.
                 А потім  Снігурочку.подругу любу
                 В дитячий садок проведем до діток..
Ведуча  І вирушили всі в дорогу.Щоб веселіше було йти.--Таночок  тихий завели.
Танок’Метелиця”мінус Місяць по небу ходить Н Могилевської
-біжать по одному.Стають у 4 шеренги
-почерзі сідають 1 ряд 2 3 4  по черзі встають 4 3 2 1
-міняються шеренги 1-2   3-4 ворітця
-4 кола.Руки підносять вверх ногу відставляють назад-----зарядка
-поклін на одну ногу на іншу перекрутитись
-кружляння парами спинами взявшись за руки
 Знову сідають 1 2 3 4
Ведуча  Сніжними  полями,темними лісами
                  Снігурочка спішила до малят
                  А в небі новорічнім,у цю чарівну ніч
                  Яскраво світять зорі і освітляють шлях.
                  Та поміж зір небесних,що сяють у  горі,
                  Чарівний  промінь линув від неба до землі.
Снігурочка  Що це?Що це?
Виходить Різдвяна Зірочка
Різдвяна Зірочка Я- Зірочка Різдвяна, не звичайна
                                       Я сяю лише раз у рік
                                       Коли Різдва пора приходить
                                       І Ангел Божий з неба сходить
                                       Вістує радісну новину,що в Вифлеємі
                                        Народивсь Бог-Син.
Ведуча   Снігурочка не знала що таке Різдво  І    Різдвяна   Зірочка  вирішила розказати  що таке    Різдво на Україні.Ото ж уважно слухайте.  
Різдвяна зірочка бере Снігурочку за руку  веде по колу і сідають на місця                       
Ведуча  У вечірній світлий час Святий вечір йде до нас.
                Зіроньки нам ясно сяють,світ чудовий звеселяють,
                Бо сьогодні та година, коли сяде вся родина
                За вечерею Святою з радісною колядою…
                Відчиняє Ангел двері   Позолоченим крилом. 
                Пахне сіном і кутею,   Таємниче сніг скрипить.
                І колядка над землею  З білим янголом летить
                    Різдвяна пісня”Свята вечеря”Пахне кутею..
      Інтерєр кімнати Мама порається за столом.Діти(хлопчик і дівчинка)прикрашають ялинку
Мама   Швидше закінчуйте прибирати ялинку ,вже перша зіронька зійшла .вечеряти прийшла               пора. Уже готові пампушки,квасоля ,риба і узвар,найголовніша-це кутя.
Дочка Мамо,а чому на столі дванадцять страв?
Мама На спомин про те ,що в Ісуса Христа було 12 апостолів-помічників. А ще .тому що у році є 12 місяців.
                       Заходить батько заносить дідуха,ставить його у куток на видному місці.
Батько Я уже спорався по господарстві. Нагодував худобу.  Пора і до вечері сідати.
Син Мамо ,у мене залишилась одна іграшка. Куди її повісити?
Мама Повісь на «дідуха»
Син А чому ?Іграшки   на ялинку потрібно вішати.
Мама   Ялинка прийшла до нас з-за кордону.А в Україні колись дуже давно ставили сніп-“дідухом” називали. Прикрашали його яблуками,горішками,пряниками і іншими прикрасами та  солодощами. Сніп або “дідух”-це символ достатку ,добробуту в хаті. Ось і тато приніс дідух у хату .щоб у нас завжди було те чого ми потребуємо. 
Батько   А ще колись дуже давно, заносили сіно-це суха трава,ставили її в куток,щоб можна було принести мале теля чи ягня до хати .якщо було дуже холодно. То що матусю можна вже сідати вечеряти?
Мама  Ось тільки свічку запалю. І до молитви приступаєм.
Усі стають біля стола ,обличчям до образа і на чолі з Батьком говорять “Отче наш”хрестяться.сідають за стіл.
Чути звуки дзвіночків.Стукіт палиці
Дочка Ви чуєте? – вже дзвоник близько!  До нас ідуть колядники.
Заходять двоє колядників.
Колядник 1 . Добрий вечір добрим людям!
                      Мир у вашу хату!
                      Дозвольте дітям українським
                      З різдвом Господнім привітати!
Колядник2 В день Різдва Христового 
                   Ми прийшли в цей дім,
                   Щоб добра і злагоди 
                   Побажати всім!
Коляда”Пане пане господарю”або Добрий вечір тобі пане господарю.
Пастушок1  Добрий вечір,мир в тій хаті
                           Ми пастушки не багаті
                           Прийшли сьогодні у вашу господу
                           Щоб розказати про нашу пригоду.
Пастушок 2 Гуртом в степу ягняток пасли,
                    Втомилися.позасинали
                    Та раптом зоря засіяла
                    І ангели заспівали.
Пастушок3 Полинули ніжні дзвони
                    Попід небесами,
                    Опустились херувими
                    Й встали поміж нами.
Ангел   Не бійтесь люди чесні
                Ми до вас ,посли небесні
               Принесли радісну новину,
               Що народилась дивная дитина
               Ісусиком його щаслива мати нарекла
               І у пелени вбогі сповила.
Коляда”Ой у полі,полі”
 Пастушки   Ми всі разом поставали
                          Хто що мав з собою взяли.
Пастушок1   Я поніс для Ісусика пару ягнят.
Пастушок2   А я поніс Ісусові пару голуб’ят.
Пастушок3      А я для Ісусика сопілку маю
                               І для Спасителя в дуду заграю.
Заходять 3 козаки
Козак1 Ми козаки –України сини
                 Почули новину
                 Що в  Вифлеємі, в Вертепі на сіні
                   Ісус Христос народився
                   У бідній яскині.
Козак2 Ми мандруєм з-за порогів,
                З славетної Січі
                Щоб вітати дитя Боже
               Різдвяної ночі.
Козак3 Розступись чесний народе,
                Князі ідуть до господи. 
Князь1 Слава Богу!Людям мир!
                Я є князь Володимир.
                Що державу боронив 
                Русь-Вкраїну охрестив.
Князь 2 Я-князь Данило,
                 З Галичини мандрую
                  Хоругву  золотом розшиту
                  Ісусу подарую.
Князь3  А я-гетьман
              Землі Вкраїнської –Богдан
               Несу Ісусові в дар славу.
               Котру здобув народ в тяжкій борні
               За незалежну ,самостійну,Соборную державу
Троє разом Впадем до ніг Спасителя народу!
                        Ісусе.дай нам силу,розум,єдність
                         Щоб і нині ми відстояли свободу.
                        Відродили  честь і гідність українського народу.
Пастушки  Рушаймо разом в Вифлеєм
                       Дари й молитви Богу віднесем.
Коляда”Вкраїнські діти нині веселі”Кантичка с.89
Заходить Циган
Циган    Зачекайте християни
                 На веселого цигана
                 Я лише козу продам
                 Піду з вами в Божий храм.
Мама А хто її купить?
             В тебе не коза ,а кляча,
             Та й до того ще й ледача
Циган: Не ображай мені Козу
                Бо зараз хату рознесу.
Батько: Та в тебе Коза вкрадена, а не куплена
                  Ще й по бокам облуплена 
Циган: Не правда твоя, козаче –
           Моя коза добре скаче.
           Ой візьмися, Козо в боки,
           Та покажи скоки – скоки.
           Скоч ,Козуню до полиці -
            Чи нема там паляниці?
            Скоч ,Козуню до стола -
            Чи нема там пирога?
Коза: Ме-е-е-е-е!  Хтось кликав мене?
         Я коза плямиста.
         Ні з села, ні з міста,
         Ні чорна, ні біла,
         Ні змерзла, ні впріла.
         Свята хочу і не хочу,
         Всіх вас тут перетолочу .  Ме-е-е-е-е!         (Коза скаче,на прикінці падає)
                          Пісня “Го-го-го коза”Кантичка с.330           Посередині пісні коза падає
Ведуча : Ой лишенько, треба козі лікаря ,така ж добра була кізонька,Лікарю,швидше,рятуйте              кізонькуЛежить коза , не дише, тільки хвостиком колише
              Чи немає тут доктора-лікаря 
              Чи якогось аптекаря!
/ Заходить Лікар у білому халаті, з чемоданом, в якому великий кондитерський шприц, фонендоскоп, поправляє окуляри /.
Лікар. - Я Лікар. Що у вас тут скоїлося?
             Хто надумав у таке свято хворіти?
Господиня. - Кізонька наша захворіла. Ледве-ледве дихає.
Лікар. - Зараз перевіримо. 
(Слухає,дає ліки,робить укол.Коза бачить укол –встає на ноги)Діти доспівують пісню.
Коза: Я коза периста
           Маю років 300,
           Всім у ріднім краї
           Бажаю врожаїв.
                                                                   Коза ходить, добро носить,
                                                                   Цьому дому щастя просить:
                                                                   І людині, і звірині, і всій нашій Україні.
Чути стук сміх,шум.Заходить Маланка з Василем попід ріку,колядники.Співають:
                                                       Пустіть Маланку,пустіть до хати
                                                       Наша Маланка змерзла в п’яти.
                                                       Ой у Маланочки коротка свитка,
                                                        Наша Маланочка змерзла в литки.
Дитина: Ой, господарю, господарочку,
                Пусти до хати Маланочку!
                Наша Маланка маленька
                Як канаточка тоненька
                                         Господар-господарочку,пусти в хату Маланочку.
                                             Маланочка чисто ходить,ніде не нашкодить.
А якщо і нашкодить,то поприбирає, помиє,
 Їсти наварить, ще й накриє. 
Батько    Можна, можна, ведіть Маланку
                    І веселітеся всю ніч до ранку.
Мати     Наша хатина хоч і маленька,
                 Та добрим людям завжди раденька!
Василь    Слава Богу, добрі люди,
                  Хай між вами мир все буде!
                  Кожної днини, кожної години
                  Хай Бог благословить вас,
                  Нехай біда згине!
                  Щоб ви були такі файні та рум’яні,
                  Як наша дівка Маланя.
                  Маланю, Маланю, де ти?
шукають. «Маланка» щось їсть, облизується.
Василь    підводить «Маланку» — переодягненого парубка.
                Ось наша Маланя,
                Як пишная паня.
                Що не подивись — все на місці.
                Станок, як млинок,
                Статура, як фігура,
                А лице, як помий,
                То хоч воду з нього пий.
                                    Василь  показує всі красоти «Маланки».
Ведуча  Маланю, а покажи-но, яка ти роботяща.
             Дає їй мітлу. «Маланка» мете від порога до середини.      У с і (співають)
А наша Маланка
Файна, роботяща.
Вона  хату замітає.
Як дівка путяща.
Маланка на усі сторони розмітає сміття.
Циган     Подивіться, люди добрі.
                  На ту дуровину,
                  Позмітала усе сміття
                 Аж на середину.
Ведуча   Ти, Маланю, постарайся,                  Покажи малятам,
                   Як ти файно, як ти справно            Вмієш козу дояти
У с і (співають)
А наша Меланка
Файна, роботяща,
Вона козу доїть в сито,
Як дівка путяща.
«Маланка», узявши решето і підійшовши до «Кози», «доїть» її. Циган  штовхає «Маланку» і забирає «Козу». «Коза» брикається і «мекає».
Циган     Сам дурний, немудра жінка,
                  Дурні циганята.
                  Та ніколи не доїв
                  Козу до решета.
А наша Маланка – гарна, роботяща,
Ладно так поприбирала, як дівка путяща
Знову чути стукіт в двері Заходять засівальники.Засівають.
Діти: Сію,сію,посіваю .З Новим Роком вас вітаю
           .На щастя, на здоров'я, на Новий рік.
            Аби вам родило краще, ніж торік:
            Жито, пшениця, всяка пашниця.
            Коноплі - по стелю, а льон - по коліна.
            Аби в вас, хрещених, голова не боліла.
                                                                  Сію, сію, посіваю на всі чотири боки, 
                                                                   Щоби ви всі були здорові іще довгі роки.
Сію, сію пшеницю, щоб родила вам пашниця, 
Щоб вам було доволі в хаті, в стайні і в коморі. 
А по сій мові бувайте здорові!
Коляда “Добрий вечір тобі пане -господарю” Слова        А на тому слові бувайте здорові…
ВедучаПобачила Снігурочка що таке Різдво,подякувала Різдвяній Зірці і поспішила до діток на Новорічне свято.А ось вона і тут
(ВиходитьСнігурочка)
СнігурочкаВсі звуть мене Снігуронька, я біла, мов сніжок.
                         Із лісу, із далекого, прийшла я в ваш садок.
                         А де мій дідусь?Він ще зранку подався до діток.
Ведуча Твій дідусь-Дідусь Мороз.Його у нас ще не було.
(ведуча звертається до дітей)Діти ,а ви не зустрічали Дідуся Мороза.Може він заблукав. Давайте ми покличемо його. Дід Мороз дітей почує і швиденько примандрує.
Кличуть Діда Мороза.
Зявляється Баба Яга переодягнена в Діда Мороза.
Баба Яга : Добрий день, мої гарненькі дітки . А чого це ви так раптом стихли?
                Чи від радощів води у рот набрали ? Нарешті я до вас прийшла , тобто, прийшов, я Баба Яга , тобто Дід ….. Зовсім ви мене заплутали! Ой , а ти хто?
Ведуча : Я хазяйка цього свята ! А ти хто?
Баба Яга : Ти ,що не бачиш? Я – Баба, тьху, Діда, тобто, Дід Мороз!
Ведуча : Цього не може бути ! І ніс твій мені когось нагадує…
Звучить музика до зали заходить справжній Дід Мороз.
Ніби помилково йде у напрямку до дорослих.
Дід Мороз: Добрий день, мої малята!
                        Вас, мої любі , годі й пізнати :
                        Так ви за рік попідростали !
                        Деякі вищі за мене вже стали!
Ведуча : Дідусю, чи ти із дороги втомився ,                    Що так необачно тут помилився ?
                 Сюди подивися – ось же малята ,                       А в залі сидять їхні мами і тата!
Дід Мороз : Старість – не радість ! Ну що тут казати ?
                         Я геть не впізнав хлопчиків і дівчаток!
                         Ви ж такі гарні , до свята прибрались…
Ведуча : Дідусю, тебе ми усі зачекались !
Дід Мороз повертається і бачить Бабу Ягу переодягнену у Діда Мороза.
Дід Мороз : А це хто?
Баба Яга : Я – Дід Мороз !
Дід Мороз : А я ж тоді хто?
Баба Яга : Ой , не знаю … А тільки я – Дід Мороз !
Ведуча : Діти знають , де справжній Дід Мороз ! Так ?
Діти : Ось він!
Дід Мороз : Дякую вам , малята . А ти ж тоді самозванець?
Баба Яга : Не женіть мене зі свята : я ж так хотіла з малятами погратися. Думала, що мене проженуть – ось і вирішила переодягнутися Дідом Морозом .
Дід Мороз : Така стара , а ще й досі намагається діток дурити. Якщо пригадаєш чарівне слово , то ми тебе на святі зможемо залишити .
Баба Яга : Добрий день! Ні , це щось не те . Дякую вам красно! Знов щось не те . Ой , вибачте мене будь ласка!
Дід Мороз : Ми вибачення 
                          Твоє приймаємо 
                          І на святі залишаємо .
Бабуся Яга : Потанцювати буду дуже рада я.
                             А тепер , манюні ,
                             Звеселіть бабуню.
                             У танок підемо,
                             М*язи розімнемо.
Танець “Новорічний”Н Май ‘з Новим Роком Україно”
-діти вибігають із закиданням гомілок назад.стають 4 шеренги
-1-крутяться на місці 1 2 3 плесь в іншу сторону аналогічно
П-в1-випади вперед-назад руки вверху-вправо-вліво
      2-на двох ногах стрибають вгорі плескають руками
2-123 приставних кроки розводим руки за напрямком і в іншу сторону
П-в
3-2 приставних кроки сплеск руками і в іншу сторону
П-в   в кінці махають па-па,кланяються і біжать на свої місця
Баба Яга : Дякую , уважили бабусю . 
                      Час мені у ліс вертатись,
                       Хочу з вами попрощатись.
                     До побачення любі діти , до побачення любі гості. 
Баба Яга виходить .
ВедучаДідусю а пограй з нашими малюками у гру.
Гра «Спритні малята»
Хід гри. Діти стають в коло, а в центрі — казковий герой, розсипає сніжки по підлозі. Під веселу музику діти вільно танцюють (на місці), але, як тільки музика припиняється, кожній дитині потрібно встигнути підняти з підлоги сніжку, поки її не схопив казковий герой. Той, хто програв, вибуває з гри, тому треба бути найспритнішим і найшвидшим
Гра «Небилиці про ялинку»
Хід гри: Діти показують рухами те, що говорить Дід Мороз: «Ялинки бувають великі, маленькі, широкі, вузькі, пухнаті...». Умова гри – потрібно бути дуже уважними, адже Дід Мороз може навмисно сказати небилиці заплутуючи дітей.
Гра “Переступи мостик”Діти попарно виставляють по одній нозі.Дід Мороз повинен переступити через ноги дітей Діду завязують очі і він переступає ,а діти насправді забирають ноги ,щоб дідусь не впав.
Ведуча Ой, Дідусю бородатий
                Ти прийшов до нас на свято 
                З подарунками в цей час
                Почастуй, маленьких нас.
Дід Мороз:Я скажу вам по секрету
                      Що для дорогих малят
                      Приготував я подарунки,
                       У мішку вони лежать.
                      Де ж це мій мішок подівся?
                      : Ой, я, мабуть, десь мішок свій загубив. 
                       Що ж мені робити. (оглядається)
                      Дивно, не має.
                Чаклує.
Шури, мури, бари, трісь, 
Гей, мішок сюди з’явись.
Ведуча: Вперше бачу, щоб мішок сам ходив.
Дід Мороз: Де, мішок, ти побував?
Мішок: У звіряток гостював.
Дід Мороз: Ти куди зібрався знову?
Мішок: Я зібрався в путь дорогу. 
Дід Мороз:Твоє місце біля мене, 
                        Не обійдуся без тебе.
 Мішок: Все сьогодні навпаки, 
                  Я подамся навтьоки.
                  Ну, а ти часу не гай,
                 Мене швидше доганяй!
Мішок тікає за двері Дід Мороз його доганяє і роздає дітям подарунки
ВелучаБажаєм вам веселих свят
            І всім вашим родинам,
            Нехай радість запанує
            В вашім домі нині.
           А ще бажаєм ласки з неба
           І Божу поміч у потребі.
           Марія Діва, Божа Мати,
           Подасть вам ласку благодати
         Прожити від тепер весь рік.
          Зустріти в щасті Новий рік
         І жити многа, многа літ.

----------

Fons (02.11.2017), ivano (03.11.2017), ivasenko (31.10.2018), lilu71 (06.11.2017), Luisikbusik (17.11.2017), nyusha0365 (27.11.2017), ИннаНичога (03.11.2017), Ирма 77 (05.11.2017), ЛАС (05.11.2017), Оленька я (21.11.2017)

----------


## Оленька я

Ось мій варіант різдвяних свят ("Три в одному") Розвага 
*ТРИ СВяТА НА ПОРОЗІ.
Різдво. Новий рік. Водохреща*

*Ведуча:* Ось зима по нашім краї 
              На санчатах роз’їжджає
              Сніжок сипле без упину
               Вже засипав всю Вкраїну!
               Де не гляну я на дворі,
               Всюди бачу білий колір.
               Сніг січе без перестанку.
               Зима трудиться до ранку.
*Діти виконують пісню «Зимонька-зима»
Ранок.* (На сцені граються троє дітей, доганяють одне одного, )
1 Хлопчик. На городі стовпчики,
                     Роди, Боже, хлопчики,
                     А дівчат не роди,
                     Бо то самі іроди.
*1 Дівчинка .* На городі качата, Роди, Боже, дівчата, 
                       А хлопців не роди, Бо то самі іроди. 
*Ведуча:* А тихше-бо, діти, хіба не знаєте, який сьогодні день? Увечері народиться Боже дитятко, то й треба сьогодні бути сумирним і тихим, 
Не можна сваритись і нікого ображати та й матері допомагати.
*2 Хлопчик*: І мороз не угаває,
                      Йому вітер помагає
                      Не мети, зима снігами,
                      А приходь до нас з піснями!
*2 Дівчинка:* Запрошуємо, друзі всіх,
                      В наш дім український святковий,
                      Тут пролунають пісні і сміх,
                     Свята на порозі різдвяні, чудові!
*Ведуча:* Вечір перед Різдвяну ніч називають Святвечором. На це родинне свято готують 12 страв, основною їжею, звичайно ж, є кутя та узвар. У цей час, заходячи до будь якої хати , господарів вітають словами: 
«Добрий вечір, щедрий вечір, Добрим людям на здоров’я!» Тож давайте привітаємо нашу господиню піснею!
*Діти виконують пісню «Добрий вечір»
Господиня:* А давайте-но кутю й узвар на покуття поставимо, 
                  уже батько і сіна вніс. _(Витягує з печі горщик, несе його на сіно.)_
*Господиня.* Іде кутя на покуття, кво-кво-кво. 
*Діти*. Ко-ко-ко, цяп-цяп-цяп, кукуріку. (Далі виймає горщик з узваром.) *Господиня*. Іде взвар на базар, кво-кво-кво. 
Діти. Цяп-цяп-цяп, кукуріку.
*Господиня.* О-о-о, гарненькі курчатка будуть: і курочки, і півники.
_ (До хати заходить господар із дідухом.)_ *
Господар.* Дай, Боже, здоров'я!
*Господиня*. Помагай Бог, а що несеш? 
Господар. Злато, щоб увесь рік ми жили багато! Віншую вас зі щастям, здоров'ям, із цим Святим вечором, Щоб ви в щасті і здоров'ї ці свята провели та других Дочекались  (Ставить дідуха на покутті.)
*Господар.* Дуже файний наш дідух,
                   Солом'яний у нього дух,
                  Зернові колоски, Золота солома,
                  Вставай, пане, на покуттю,
                  Сторожуй нам дому!
                  Перша зірка в небі стала,
                  Христос народився
                  Святий вечір зустрічаймо
                  За столом як годиться
* (Насипає у миску куті, бере пирога з мискою і відходить в куток)
Господар (гукає тричі).* Морозе, морозе, йди до нас кутю їсти! (Вслухається.) Як не йдеш, то й не йди
                 і на жито-пшеницю, усяку пашницю. 
                 Іди краще на моря, на ліси, 
                 на круті гори, а нам шкоди не роби! 
Ведуча: Ніч перед Різдвом - Свята ніч, 
               Тож  нехай горить до ранку  свіч 
*Діти заходть читають  віншувальні колядки.
Дитина:* З Святим Різдвом вас вітаю,
               Всім здоровя бажаю,
               Хай у вашій хаті злагода панує,
               Хай любов дитяти за вами мандрує,
               Зичу господарям щастя, врожаю,
               Усім добрим людям здоров’я бажаю.
               Хай вам буде Бог у дорозі,
               На кожному броді, на перевозі,
               Я вас віншую щастям, здоров’ям
               Сими святами різдвяними!
*Хлопчик* . Віншую вас нині, всі добрі люди, 
                   Нехай поміж вами завжди добре буде! 
                    Кожної днини, кожної години 
                   Хай Бог благословить вас, Біда хай загине!
                   Огонь, град і туча нехай вас минає! 
                    Будьте здорові разом з діточками. 
                     Хай горя і смутку не буде між вами! 
                                  Христос ся рождає!
*Діти Співають «Нова радість стала».
 (На сцену виходять колядники із зіркою та мішком.)
Колядники.* Пане господарю, дозвольте колядувати!
*Господар.* Колядуйте!
*Колядники*. Сидить хлопчик на стовпчику,
                      На дудочку грає,
                      Христа прославляє!
                      А ви, люди, чуйте,
                      Коляду рихтуйте:
Яблучка, горішки
Для нашої потішки.
Христос рождається!
*(Господиня дякує, кидає в мішок яблука і горіхи.) 
Колядники.* Ісусик маленький, рученьки біленькі, Книжечку тримає, Христос ся рождає! Віншую тебе, речний пане, щоб ти був охочий, Хай тебе любить, хто як хоче, А я любив і буду — Заплати за коляду!
*(Господар кидає у мішок дрібні гроші, дякує.) 
Колядники.* Коляда! Коляда! Дайте, тітко, пирога! Як не дасте пирога — візьму вола за рога, Та виведу на поріг, і викручу правий ріг. Буду рогом трубити, а воликом робити! (Господиня пригощає колядників пирогами.)
*Колядники*. Віншую вас із Христовим Різдвом
На добру долю і щасливий вік, Щоб вам краще жилось, як торік. Христос рождається!
Діти виконують танець зірочок
Ведуча. Ось і тиждень минув…Знов святковий вечір- 
              Щедрий вечір. - день преподобної Меланії.  (Стукіт за сценою.)
*Щедрувальники*. Щедрий вечір, пане господарю, Стережи, Боже, твого товару, Твого товару, всякого статку, Молім Бога за отця, за матку. Добрий вечір! Дозвольте щедрувати!
*Діти Співають «Щедрик».
Після щедрівки з-за сцени мекає коза.) 
Козовод.* Дядьку, пустіть козу до хати, бо змерзла! 
*Господар*. Нема де тій козі розгулятися—тісно в хаті!
*Козовод.* Будьте ласкаві, пустіть, бо й козенята померзнуть! (Коза мекає.)
*Господиня.* Та йдіть уже... Тільки добре співайте!
*Козовод*. Нуте, панове, Нуте, мирове, Поставайте вряду, Я козу веду!
*Хороводна гра «Го-го, коза»*
 Го-го-го, коза! Го-го-го, сіра! Го-го-го, біла!
Ой розходилася, розвеселилася
По всьому дому, по веселому!
Де коза — ногою, там жито — копою!
Де коза — рогом, там жито — стогом!
Де коза хвостом, там жито- кустом.
Для козуні в бубни, бубни
Для сірої в скрипки грають, 
Дзвониками звеселяють.
*(Щедрівники вітають господарів зі святом, коза всім кланяється.
 Господар дає у мішок калач.)
Козовод.* Прощавайте! Дай, Боже, щоб того року діждати!
*Хлопець.* Ой господар, господарочку,
                Пусти в хату Меланочку,
                Меланочка чисто ходить,
                Нічого в хаті не пошкодить.
                Як пошкодить, то помиє,
                 їсти зварить, та й накриє.  Добрий вечір!
*Дівчина.* Просимо!
Х*лопці.* Добрий вечір вам у хаті!
* («Меланка» шукає віника, розкидає сміття, бере щітку — мастить припічок.)
Щедрувальники*. Наша Меланка — неробоча,
                              На ній сорочка парубоча...
Люди ідуть на жнива.
А Меланка — на пива!
Люди ідуть із серпами,
А Меланка—зі шклянками!
Люди нажали по сім кіп,
А Меланка—один сніп!
*Проводиться гра «Помічники»
Ведуча*. Потомились діти, полягали спати…
              А на ранок півник почина співати.
*Півник*: Куку-рік-куку-ріку
               Відчиніть посівальники йдуть. 
               Чим молодший війде в хату, 
               Тому   щастя  більше мати.
*(Виходять 4 хлопчики, беруть торбинки із пшеницею, житом.)
Перший хлопчик.* Ходить Ілля на Василя 
                                  Носить путу житяную, 
                                  Де замахне — жито росте,
                                   Роди, Боже, жито, пшеницю,                   
 Всяку пашницю; 
                                 У полі ядро, а в домі добро. Дай, Боже!

* Другий хлопчик*. Сію вам жито, щоб добре було жити,
                                Сію вам просо на все хороше.
                                Посилаю пшеницю яру, щоб горя не знали,
                                На щастя, на здоров'я, на Новий рік,
                                Щоб вам краще жилося, як торік.
*Третій хлопчик.* Житом, житом із долоні,
                               По долівці, по ослоні,
                               Засіваю в вашій хаті —
                               Будьте дужі та багаті!
                                Щоб збулося все нівроку —
                                З новим щастям, з Новим роком!
*Четвертий  хлопчик*. Сію густо, перехресно,
                                На добробут людям чесним,
                                Примовляю з кожним кроком:
                                З новим щастям, з Новим роком!.
*(Усі співають пісню «Пироги, вилазьте з печі...». 
Діти пригоща ють присутніх у залі пирогами.)
Діти виконують пісню «Новий рік»*
*Ведуча*: Ходімо діти, хутко розважатися
             Бо Святвечір буде скоро наближатися
*Гра «Зимовий хокей»
 Господиня:* На «Голодну кутю» я запрошую вас
                    Ось кутя, та узвар, голубці 
                    Тільки рибу, і м ясо сьогодні всім зась
                    Ви варенички їжте смачні. 
*Господар:* Порожній горщик розбиваю
                  Кутю й морози проганяю
*Дитина*: (стукає макогоном в  тин й декламує:))
                "Геть, кутя, з покуття йди на базар!"..
*Дитина:*  Ходімо до річки воду святити. 
               А хто сміливіший – хоч личко умити.
*Усі  співають:*  Йордан, Йордан, вода студенька, 
                            Пречиста Діва воду брала,  Своє Дитя напувала.
*Хлопчик: (вмиваючись)* Водичко-йорданичко! 
                                           Вмиваєш луги-береги, 
                                           коріння, різне каміння, 
                                           умий і мене від гніву, 
                                           ненависті й від усякого лиха. 
*Дитина:* Водохреща –Божа благодать, 
                Сили Бог мені  багато дасть
                Буду краще , і щасливо жити
                Добрі справи буду я робити.

*Дитина:* От зима вже й утікає , і мороз не налякає 
               "Тріщи, мороз, не тріщи, а вже минули Водохрещі".
*Проводиться гра «Два морози»* 
Усі разом: * Молитва* 
                   Пошли нам, Боже, 
                     Маленьким дітям, 
                     Щастя, здоров’ я 
                     На довгії літа!
  Щоб виростали 
  Розумні і сильні, 
  Душею чисті 
  І серцем вільні.
  Щоб нам світила
  Зіронька долі,
  Щоб ми не знали 
  Лиха ніколи.

----------

ivasenko (31.10.2018), KsuhaG (08.11.2017), Maria-- (15.12.2020), more (25.11.2020), mymyza (08.11.2017), Note (07.11.2018), nyusha0365 (27.11.2017), Ruminita (04.11.2017), V_Nata45 (15.11.2017), zub-m (08.11.2017), Зимний Дождь (05.11.2017), ИннаНичога (05.11.2017), Катюшка knopka (06.11.2017), катя 98 (14.10.2018), ЛАС (05.11.2017), Лильчик (06.11.2017), Оlga@ (04.11.2017), Олег Лекарь (05.11.2017), Паганини (04.11.2017), Танічка (08.11.2017), ЮЛилиана (05.11.2017)

----------


## Ольга 1989

«Чарівна скринька»

                                                 (середня група)

Звучить музика і до залу забігають діти, роблять півколо. 

Ведуча: З Новорічним гарним святом
Вас вітаємо, малята.
Ми бажаємо вам щиро 
Дружби, радості і миру.
Щоб здоровими росли
І щасливими були.

Дитина: Разом з нами тут ялинка
У садок до нас прийшла 
Зелененька, веселенька 
Втіху дітям принесла!

Дитина : Ялинка сяє від прикрас,
А зал горить вогнями.
Всіх друзів кличемо до нас,
Стрічати свято з нами.

Дитина : Ще недавно у віконце
Кожен день дивилось сонце.
А тепер пора настала –
Хуртовина загуляла.

Дитина: Одягли усі ялинки
Білі снігові хустинки
І сміються: ха-ха-ха
Не лякає нас зима

Ведуча: Давайте пісню заспіваєм
І ялинку привітаєм

 Пісня Ялинковий сміх( з дзвіночками)

1.У ліску ранковім ялинковий сміх
На зелений колір впав холодний сніг.
Ха-ха-ха, хо-хо-хо, впав холодний сніг.(2)
2. Падають сніжинки прямо на голки
Шиють з них ялинки білі кожушки.
Ха-ха-ха, хо-хо-хо білі кожушки.(2)
(сідають на стільчики)

Ведуча: Діти, сьогодні до нас на свято, має завітати одна чарівна гостя - снігуронька. А, давайте її покличемо!

Діти: Снігуронько - снігуронько!

Під казкову музику заходить Снігурочка

Снігуронька: Хто це так гарно співає? Здрастуйте, малята! Ви впізнаєте мене? 
Я – Снігурочка, внучка Дідуся Мороза.
Всі мене у гості ждуть 
Королевою зовуть. 
Через ріки, через гори 
Поспішаю в кожний дім 
І казкові подарунки 
Дітлахам дарую всім. 
З Новим роком вас вітаю. 
Щастя радості бажаю. 
Снігурка підходить до ялинки.

Снігуронька : - Ой як гарно ти вдяглася,
Грають барвами прикраси.
Ой що це? (підходить до ялинки і бере в руки скриню)
Що за скриня чарівна?
Подивіться ось вона.

Ведуча: Снігуронько, а давай її відчинемо і подивимось що у ній в середині.
Снігурочка: А щоб скриню відчинити
Треба разом говорити
«Чари-бари-чари-рись 
Наша скриня відчинись».
(виймає сніжинку)

Снігуронька: Яка чарівна сніжиночка! (піднімає вгору)
Мерехтить вона звабливо,
Гляньте – зараз буде диво
Один, два, три – сніжинка оживи!
(Вішає сніжинку на ялинку) 

Снігуронька:Злітайтеся любі подружки, будемо з вами танцювати!

(Снігуронька виводить сніжинки. Роблять коло.)

 «Танок Сніжинок»
( наприкінці сніжинки збігаються до снігуроньки і віддають їй дощики)

Із закінченням музики снігурка дмухає на зірки і вони „летять” до стільчиків. Снігуронька знаходить в скрині іграшку гнома.

Снігуронька: „Бім – бом, бім – бом,
Вас вітає добрий гном.
На ялинці він чекав
Сумувати вже почав”.
Один, два, три – гном оживи!

Кладе іграшку під ялинку, а з-за ялинки виходить Гном і з зав`язаним шарфом на шиї.. У руках він тримає барвистий ліхтарик 

Гном: Не малятко я, а гном!
Хатку маю під пеньком.
Вже не буду сумувати
Хочу з дітками пограти.

Снігуронька: добрий день гноме! 

Ведуча: діти, а давайте ми для гномика заграємо і  заспіваємо пісеньку.


 Пісня «Свято» з ДМІ 
(По закінченню сідають на свої місця)

Гном: Ой яка гарна і весела пісня.
(Гном кашляє, чхає.)

Ведуча: Гномику, а я й не помітила одразу, що ти хворий. Що ж сталося?

Гном: Я захворів! Я весь горю! Я вже охрип! І голова моя болить!

Ведуча: (перевіряє рукою температуру) Дійсно захворів, у тебе температура. Що ж трапилося?

Гном: Я не знаю! Я завжди роблю ранкову гімнастику, гарно їм, слухаюсь батьків, і вчора слухався, і позавчора... (лічить на пальцях)

Снігурочка: Гномику, можливо ти смакував сніжні пиріжки?

Гном: (похнюпивши голову) Так! Пиріжки з`їв з снігу і один, ні...два рази лизнув бурульку.

Ведуча: Гноме! Гноме! Але ж не можна цього робити. Якщо ти вже так вчинив, ми будемо тебе лікувати Дітки, будемо лікувати Гномика? Іди Гноме сідай ось тут будемо тебе лікувати. (ставиться стільчик)

Гном: А як?

Снігуронька: А допоможуть нам лісові звірята. Виймає з скриньки якогось звіра і оживляє.

Гном: ой, аж страшно стало. А це не боляче?

Ведуча: ні не хвилюйся гноме це зовсім не боляче, а навіть весело.

Снігурочка: Звірята збігайтеся!

їжак: Зійшлися лісові звірята
І стали думати – гадати
Як краще гнома лікувати
А може пісню заспівати?

Зайчик : Я зайченя маленьке,
Пухнасте та біленьке.
У мене куций хвіст
Та справжній я артист!

Лисичка: Я танцювати полюбляю
З усіма жартую, граю.
І сьогодні гному і малятам
Буде весело на святі.

Білочка : Я горішків повний кошик
Назбирала у ліску,
Забирайте всі собі
І кружляйте у танку.

Ведмедик : Поспішають з лісу звірі 
І зайчата темно-сірі
Ще й ведмедики біжать 
Хочуть з гномом танцювать.

Лісові звірятка стають на таночок

«Таночок лісових звірят»  (з гномом)

Гном: ой натанцювався … (знімає шарф). Так, весело з вами, так добре, я навіть вилікувався, але час мені повертатися на ялинку, адже зараз може прийти Дід Мороз. І буде на мене сваритися, що я тут на святі забарився. До побачення малята.
 (Гномик прощається з дітьми і йде).

Снігурочка: тепер вже скоро до нас прийде Дідусь Мороз. Давайте його погукаєм і пісеньку заспіваєм.

 Пісня «Запросини Діда Мороза»

Ведуча: ой снігуронько щось не видно Дідуся Мороза 

Снігуронька: мабуть йшов через темний ліс і йому дорогу замело. 

Ведуча: що ж нам робити снігуронько? 

Снігуронька: а давайте зазирнем до нашої чарівної скрині вона нам обов’язково допоможе! 
(Виймає сніговичка)

Снігурочка : один два три сніговик – оживи.

Ведуча: сніговички допоможіть нам . Розчистіть Діду Морозу доріжку до дитячого садочку.

Снігурочка: ви нам допоможете?

Сніговички разом: Так.

Снігурка: тоді гайда беріть свої чарівні лопатки.

«Таночок сніговичків» (з лопатками)
(Співаючі діти стають в дві колони)

Ведуча: Молодці сніговички, гарно розчистили доріжку до нашого садочку, а тепер і Діда Мороза можна гукати, хай поспішає на наше свято.

Діти кличуть Діда Мороза

Діти: Дід Мороз, Дід Мороз, Дід Мороз!

Заходить Дід Мороз(……………………..) 

Дід Мороз (звертається до глядачів) 

Добрий день усім маляткам, 
Любим хлопчикам й дівчаткам. 
Мамам, татам та бабусям
.дідусям, усім Привіт!

Через гори, через річки 
Я зробив чималий крос. 

Хто ж такий я? 

Діти-глядачі відповідають: 
"Дід Мороз!". 

Дід Мороз Правильно мене назвали. 
Дід Мороз я, відгадали. 
В мене довга борода 
Та й торбина чимала. 
А у тій важкій торбинці 
Новорічнії гостинці. 
Але щоб дарунок мати, 
Загадки слід розгадати. (Загадує загадки.) 

1.Зелену сукню маю - ніколи не знімаю. 
Один-єдиний раз на рік зірками прикрашаю. 
(Діти-глядачі відповідають: "Ялинка".) 

2.Лід на річках, 
Сніг на полях, 
Віхола гуляє,- 
Коли от так буває?
(Узимку.)

 3. У зимову веселу пору Ми — кращі друзі дітвори. 
Вивозять діти нас на гору, А ми веземо їх з гори. (Санчата) 

4.Хто малюнок на вікні 
Уночі зробив мені? 
(Мороз.)

5.У нас зимою білим цвітом 
Сад зацвів, неначе літом. 
(Іній.) 

6.Удень вікно розіб'ється, 
А вночі само вставляється. 
(Ополонка.) 

Снігуронька: Молодці, дітки, всі загадки відгадали!

Ведуча. Дідусю, спробуй тепер нашу загадку відгадати.

Він так морозить, так старається, 
Що сам від холоду здр-р-ригається!

Дід Мороз. Так це ж я! Дід Мороз! Буває, як морозу напущу, то й сам частенько замерзаю. 

Ведуча: Ні, Дідусю, неправильно! Діти, яка відгадка? 
(глядачі відповідають: "Холодильник".) 

Дід Мороз. Молодці! А я, бач, і не подумав, що крім мене ще хтось морозити вміє .

Дід Мороз Так я хочу станцювати! 
В хороводі погуляти! 
Хоч на вигляд я старий, 
Та душею молодий. 

Ведуча: Діти швидко ви вставайте 
хоровод свій починайте

Хоровод «Йде до нас Новий рік»

Дід Мороз Усі ми гарно танцювали 
І загадки всі відгадали. 
А тепер вже час зіграти, 
Вашу спритність показати. 

Дід Мороз, Снігуронька та ведуча проводять ігри. 

1.	«Засніжений пеньок»
2.	Гра «Відгадай»
Діти роблять коло, Д. Мороз стоїть в колі. Діти йдуть по колу і співають
Діти:
Ой, дідусю, ви Морозе,
Подивіться ви на нас.
Відгадайте, що за вправу,
Зараз зробимо ми враз.

Діти зупиняються і імітують гру на скрипці

Дід Мороз: Дрова пиляєте?

Діти: Ні, на скрипці граємо.

Діти співають куплет, зупиняються і імітують гру на дудочці
Дід Мороз: Молоко п`єте?
Діти: Ні, на дудочці граємо.

Діти співають куплет, зупиняються і імітують гру на піаніно

Дід Мороз: Крупу перебираєте?
Діти: Ні, ні піаніно граємо.

Д.Мороз:
Зовсім ви мене заплутали. Зараз я з вами пограю. Ось моя улюблена іграшка. Під музику ви будете її передавати по колу. Коли зупиниться музика, в кого в руках іграшка, той буде імітувати ту тваринку, яку я йому скажу.
(котик, півник, собачка, корова, коза, курочка)

3. «Передай іграшку

Дід Мороз. Оце я з вами загрався сяду відпочити. 
(Сідає на стільчик.) 

Ведуча: а діти тобі віршиків розкажуть.

 дитина  Білий сніг пухнастий 
Падає, кружляє 
І на землю тихо 
Стелиться, лягає.

дитина  І на ранок поле 
Білим-білим стало, 
Ніби пеленою 
Все його заслало. 

дитина Дні такі короткі,
Світить сонце мало, 
Ось прийшли морози, 
І зима настала.

дитина 
Зимонько-голубонько 
В білім кожушку, 
Любимо ми бігати 
По твоїм сніжку.

дитина Всім рум'яниш личенька 
Ти о цій порі
І ладнаєш ковзанки 
В нашому дворі. 

Дід Мороз: Ну й повеселили мене малюки! Потішили старого, дякую вам. А тепер моя черга порадувати вас подаруночками.

(Заглядає під ялинку, ще кудись, не бачить подарунків)

От старий пеньок, подарунки дітям приніс, а де поклав – забув.
Діти, допожете мені відшукати подаруночки?

Діти: Так

В мене є чарівна торбинка, а в ній знаходяться дзвіночки. Вони нам і допоможуть, приведуть до подарунків
Дід Мороз роздає дітям дзвіночки і вони з Дідом Морозом і вихователями ідуть шукати подарунки. Підходять до одного місця – дзвонять дзвіночками – тиша, ідуть далі. І так декілька разів. Коли підходять до того місця, де лежать подарунки, діти дзвонять і звучить музика. Дід Мороз відкриває тканину, а там лежать подарунки. Дід Мороз із Снігуронькою роздають подарунки, а вихователі збирають дзвіночки. Діти сідають на свої місця.

Звучить музика. Дід Мороз із Снігуронькою роздають подарунки всім дітям. 

Дід Мороз  Любі діти, милі діти, 
Виростайте, наче квіти. 
Білочубі, чорноброві, 
Виростайте всі здоровії 

Снігуронька 
І на радість всій родині, 
І на славу Україні. 
Хай щастить усім весь рік, 
Процвітає увесь ваш рід! 

Дід Мороз Весело було у вас. 
Та прийшов прощатись час.

Дід Мороз і Снігуронька (разом). 
До побачення, діти.

Діти: До побачення! (махають ручками)

Ведуча.  Спасибі і вам, Дідусю Морозе та Снігуронько, за чудове свято, що подарували нам.

(Під музику виходять з-залу)……………………………………………….

Ведуча: Ну ось закінчилось наше свято, час уже прощатись.А в наступному році Дід Мороз з Снігурочкою знову завітають до нашого садочку на свято!

Діти під музику виходять із-залу…………………………………

----------

Irina55 (06.11.2017), ivasenko (31.10.2018), lilu71 (19.11.2017), Luisikbusik (17.11.2017), mymyza (10.11.2019), PrinceAmur (19.11.2017), zub-m (10.11.2017), ИннаНичога (06.11.2017), ирина махно (26.11.2017), Ирма 77 (07.11.2017), Катюшка knopka (06.11.2017), Лариса1405 (29.10.2018), Марахотина (06.11.2017), Наталия Михайловна (31.10.2018), Олеся Ш. (09.11.2017), Пономарёва Александра (06.11.2017)

----------


## намчайку

Кричалка , которую очень легко перевести .
Дед Мороз старик веселый? (Да)
Любит шутки и приколы? (Да)
Знает песни и загадки? (Да)
Съест все ваши шоколадки? (Нет)
Он зажжет ребятам елку? (Да)
Носит шорты и футболку? (Нет)
Он душою не стареет? (Нет)
Нас на улице согреет? (Нет)
Санта-Клаус – брат Мороза? (Да)
Хороша у нас береза? (Нет)
Дед Мороз несет подарки? (Да)
Ездит он на иномарке? (Нет)

----------

Luisikbusik (17.11.2017)

----------


## Ольга Яковченко

Добрый вечер, коллеги! Предлагаю сценарии для средней группы, может кому- нибудь пригодится. 
                   Новорічний Колобок
Під музику діти заходять до зали і стають півколом.
Вед.: Погляньте, погляньте, яка благодать!
          Дивіться, метелики з неба летять!
          Картиною гарною стане віконце,
          Як трішки поблискує золотом сонце.
          Погляньте, погляньте, яка благодать – 
          Метелики з неба летять і летять...
Діти: 1. Снігами вкрилася земля,
              Метелиця гуляє,
              Малює вікна морозець
              І носики щіпає.
2. Сьогодні весело у нас –
    Ми Новий рік стрічаєм.
    Усіх, хто в залі є в цей час,
    Ми гаряче вітаєм.
            3. Здрастуй, гостя-зима!
                Вийди з нами на шлях,
                Пісню півночі нам
                Заспівай у полях!

                                  Пісня «Зимонька»
Вед.: Казку в гості кличуть люди,
         Так ведеться споконвік.
          Рік, який почнеться з чуда,
          Буде щедрим цілий рік.
   Заходить Казкарка.
Казкарка: Добрий день, шановні гості,
                  Наступає Новий рік,
                  І йому м’якеньку постіль
                  Застеляє білий сніг.

                   Хоровод «То не білі метелики»
Казкарка: Казка – це радість, казка – це сміх,
                  Казка дітей розважає усіх.

   Звучить музика, починається казка.
Казкарка: Тихо в зимовому лісі,
                  Снігопад стежки замів,
                  Тільки хто ж це на горбочку
                  Тихо пісеньку завів? 
   Забігає Колобок.

Колобок (співає): Я по засіку метений,
                               Я на яйцях спечений,
                               Я від баби втік,
                               Я від діда втік.
   Під музику біжить і падає.
Казкарка: То сердега Колобок ледве по снігу котився,
                  За засніжений пеньок на біду перечепився.
                  Гірко зойкнув та замовк.
Колобок: Всюди холодно. Зима, снігом замело доріжки,
                 Ні хатинки, ні тепла. Хоч би де зігрітись трішки.
                 І чого від баби втік? Біля печі б собі грівся...
                 Закотивсь по стежці в ліс та й у ньому заблудився.
                 І куди тепер піду, де хатинку я знайду?
Казкарка: Став сердешний, гірко плаче,
                  Коли тут назустріч Зайчик.
   Вистрибує Зайчик.
Казкарка: Білий хвостик, білі лапки,
                  В теплій шубці, хоч куди,
                  Не страшні і холоди!
Зайчик: Е-ге-гей! А хто тут плаче?
Колобок: Колобок... Послухай, Зайче,
                 Ти врятуй мене з біди,
                 До хатинки приведи.
Зайчик: Ой, хатинки я не маю, - 
              Сплю під кущиком в снігу.
              Гарну теплу шубку маю,
              То отак собі й живу.
              Гей, Зайчата, всі виходьте
              І таночок свій заводьте!

                              Танок Зайчиків
Колобок: То скажи хоч як іти,
                 Діда й бабу щоб знайти?
Зайчик: Так стежинки ж замело.
              Десь отам твоє село.
              Ну, прощай, я поспішаю,
              Новий рік я зустрічаю!
Казкарка: І побіг біленький Зайчик.
                  Колобочок плаче й плаче.
                  Коли тут назустріч Вовк.
   Виходить Вовк.
Вовк: Хто тут плаче? Колобок?
           Влітку ти був веселіший,
           Гарну пісеньку співав
           І мене, старого вовка,
           Навіть перехитрував.
           А тепер черствий і мерзлий...
           Хто ж тепер такого з’їсть?
           Ось погріємось скоріш,
           Потанцюєм веселіш.

                           Парний танок
Колобок: Влітку то не я тут був!
Казкарка: Тільки Вовк його не чув – 
                  В ліс побіг собі вовчисько...
                  Колобочок покотився. (Котиться під музику)
                  Та й загруз в пухкім снігу...
                  Круть туди і круть сюди - 
                  Ні, не вибратись з біди!
                  Скільки він отак лежав,
                  Колобок і сам не знав.
                  Він і плакав (плаче), і крутився (Колобок крутиться).
                  Раптом... сніг заворушився,
                  І з-під нього – от дива!
   З’являється Ведмідь.
Ведмідь: Хто кричить над головою,
                Не дає мені спокою?
                Гарні снились мені сни
                Про малину і меди.
                А тепер вже не засну,
                От візьму і проковтну!
Колобок: Ой, простіть, я ненавмисне!
                 Тут зима морозом тисне,
                  Заблукав, загруз в снігу,
                  І домівки не знайду...
                  Як на гріх, усі спішать
                  Рік Новий якийсь стрічать.
                  То й байдуже їм до мене,
                  Пропадатиму, ой ле-ле...
Ведмідь: Кажеш Новий рік? Цікаво!
                Погуляю я на славу!
                Ще ні разу за свій вік
                Не стрічав я Новий рік!
                Взимку я в барлозі сплю,
                Ну а свято я люблю!
Казкарка: Виліз, крекчучи з барлоги,
                  Розім’яв затерплі ноги.

                                      Аеробіка 
Казкарка: Ведмідь зібрався вже іти.
Колобок: Стій, Ведмедю, ти куди?
                 Та невже мене залишиш
                 Замерзать отут в снігу?
                 Пронеси мене хоч трішки,
                 Бо, їй-Богу пропаду.
Ведмідь: От мені іще морока,
                Розбудив – тепер неси.
                Як тобі важка дорога,
                Чом від баби було йти?
Казкарка: Посадив собі на спину.
Ведмідь: Та тихесенько сиди!
                 Донесу десь до стежини,
                 Далі сам собі іди.
Казкарка: Ой, густа ведмежа шуба,
                  Гріє Колобка, як груба.
                  Він незчувсь, як задрімав,
                  Та не втримався і впав! 
                  А бурмило косолапий
                  Далі лісом почалапав.
                  Вже й на дворі поночіє,
                  Поруч стежечка біліє.
                  Колобок по ній щосили
                  Покотивсь, аж закуріло.
   Під музику Колобок біжить по залу.
Казкарка: Із горбочка у долину
                  Стрімко стелиться стежина,
                  Вже й позаду скоро ліс...
                  Коли тут назустріч – Лис!
   Виходить Лис.
Казкарка: Колобок в тривозі став...
                  Серце лихо віщувало,
                  Калатало, калатало - 
                  Заховатися б кудись...
                  Та його вже вгледів Лис.
Лиc: Що я бачу? Колобок!
         Ну котись сюди, дружок!
         Мені мама говорила, 
         Що колись такого з’їла.
Казкарка: І не довго думав Лис,
                 Ухопив його та – гризь!
Лис: Ой-ой-ой! Жламав я жуба!
         Що ж жі мною тепер буде?
         Ще бежжубого такого
         Вижене лисиця з дому!
         Краще б ти був провалившя,
         Ніж отут тепер котившя...
Казкарка: Пнув його ногою в ніс
                  Тай поплентався у ліс.
            Фу, здається пронесло!
            Ген за полем там село.
            Добіжить, як сили стане...
            Коли бачить їдуть сани.
            В чудо-санях через ліс
            Дід Мороз когось привіз
   Під музику заходить Дід Мороз.
Дід Мороз: Я вітаю нині всіх –
                     І дорослих, і малих.
                     Любо глянути старому,
                     Як прибрались малюки,
                     Навіть хочеться самому
                     Веселитись залюбки.
Вед.: Тож підходь до нас мерщій –
          Почнемо ми танець свій.

                  Хоровод “ Ось ялиночка прийшла”

Дід Мороз: Та чого це не горять вогники на нашій ялинці?
                    Щоб засяяли вгорі кольорові ліхтарі,
                    Ми притупнемо не раз –
                    Весели, ялинко, нас! 
         (Всі тупають, ялинка загорається)
                    На ялиночці у нас
                    Золоті вогні прикрас.
                    Плеснуть рученькі міцні,
                    і погаснуть всі вогні.
          (Всі плещуть у долоні, ялинка гасне)
                    Щоб засяяли вгорі кольорові ліхтарі,
                    Ми притупнемо ще раз – 
                    Весели, ялинко, нас!
           (Всі тупають, ялинка загорається)
Вед.: Дідусю, ти, мабуть, стомився з дороги. Сідай, відпочинь, а діти тобі віршики розкажуть.
Діти: 1. В залі ялиночка сяє,
              Іграшки різні на ній,
              Діток до себе скликає,
              Йдіть до ялинки мерщій!
2. Здрастуй ти, ялиночка
    В новорічний день
    Всі ми під ялинкою
    В хоровод підем.
            3. Круг ялиночки підем,
                Хоровод ми заведем.
                Ти, ялиночко, гори
                Для всієї дітвори!  

                 Хоровод «Пишна ялиночка»
   Снігурочка ховається за ялинку.
Дід Мороз: Де ж це моя онука Снігуронька?
                    Адже тут вона була.
                    Хтось неначе в двері стука.
                    Ти, Снігуронька мала?
   Дід Мороз шукає Снігурку. Знайшов. Снігурка тікає, Дід Мороз наздоганяє, виводить на середину.
Дід Мороз: Ось вона, моя онука.
Снігурка: Я – Снігурка сніжно-біла.
                  В мене досить взимку діла:
                  Снігом поле засіваю
                  Для майбутнього врожаю,
                  Дідусеві помагаю,
                  Господарство доглядаю.
                  Ой, сестриці, ой, сніжинки,
                  Потанцюймо круг ялинки. 

                         Танок Сніжинок і Снігурки.
Снігурочка: А ти, Дідусю, нічого не забув?
Дід Мороз:  Забув! Я свого новорічного мішка десь загубив.
Снігурочка: Йшла я лісом, йшла я полем,
                     Йшла назустріч дітворі,
                     Ось зустріла торбу дивну,
                      Принесла її сюди.
Дід Мороз: Та це ж мій новорічний мішок а в ньому подарунки дітям.                   
                           (Роздача подарунків)
Вед.: Скінчилось наше свято,
          Нам розставатись час.
          Хай Новий рік багатий
          Й щасливий йде до вас!
Снягурка: Щоб вам весело жилося,
                  Щоб все краще лиш збулося!
Дід Мороз: А тепер у ніч глибоку
                     Всім скажу я: з Новим роком!
                     До побачення!



В основі лежить казка про новорічного колобка Н.С. Головко з журналу «Розкажіть онуку» №21 2002 року.

----------

Anechka_Rom (23.09.2018), irinabondar2468 (20.11.2017), ivasenko (31.10.2018), net27520 (19.10.2018), Pashavna (08.11.2017), zub-m (10.11.2017), александ (07.11.2017), ИннаНичога (07.11.2017), Ирма 77 (07.11.2017), Неля Литвинцева (07.11.2017)

----------


## Ольга Яковченко

И ещё один сценарий для старших групп адаптированый под себя.

                                     Новорічна пригода. 
Під веслу музику до залу заходять діти, зупиняються біля стільчиків.
Ведуча : Білий сніг пухнастий  падає кружляє
                І на землю тихо стелиться, лягає
               Темний ліс накрила шапка-чарівниця
                І деревам нині ще солодше спиться.
          Діти виконують“ Зимову пісеньку.”
Ведуча: Я інтерв’ю  бажаю взяти
               За що зиму полюбляють дітлахи – малята!
Діти 1: Зима насипала снігів
             І побілила хату
             Для лиж, санчат і ковзанів
             Настало дивовижне свято.
Ведуча: А ти за що шануєш зиму?
        2: На вулиці де я живу
            Все побілішало від снігу
            Хто ліпить бабу снігову,
            Хто в сніжки грається. Потіха!
3: Якби взимку замість снігу
      Летіло б з неба крем-брюле
    Якби на річці замість криги
    Був мармелад, або желе.
    Тоді напевно, втричі більше
    Любила б зиму дітвора
    Зима, - казали б,- найсмачніша
    І найчудовіша пора!
       Діти виконують “ Зимовий хоровод.”
4:  Ще недавно у віконце
     Кожен день дивилось сонце
     А тепер пора настала –
     Хуртовина загуляла.
5:  З шумом, з піснею дзвінкою
     Все покрила пеленою
     Запушила снігом – пухом,
     Стало всюди пусто, сумно.



6:  Не хвилює річка воду
     Під одежею із льоду.
     Ліс притих, схилив вершини
     І не чути спів пташиний.
Діти виконують пісню “Ой на річці вітер.”
Ведуча:  Щоб малятам не хворіти,
                Треба гартуватись 
                На веселих ковзанах
                По льоду кататись.
                      Танок “ Ковзанярів.”
Ведуча: Нині свято Новорічне
               Але свято це незвичне
               Всі казки разом збираються
               Круг ялинки зустрічаються.
               Можуть трапитись, до речі,
               Зовсім незвичайні речі.
               Ось послухайте, будь ласка,
               Розпочнем зимову казку.
( Звучать фанфари.)
Ведуча:  (Розгортає наказ) Увага! Увага!
                 Король дитячого королівства видав наказ:
                 Всім, всім  всім! Дуже весело зустріти 
                 Новий рік в дитячому садочку під назвою
                 “ Теремок.” 
( З’являється Принцеса.) 
Принцеса: Новий рік щоб святкувати,
                    Треба квітів назбирати.
                    Бо без них не буде свята
                    Знайте це і ви, малята!
 Ведуча: Люба Принцеса, весняні квіти зацвітають лише      
                весною, а зараз на дворі зима.
Принцеса: А я хочу! З Принцесою не сперечаються!
Ведуча: Діти, щоб відбулося у нас Новорічне свято, потрібно  
               комусь йти квіти шукати. Хто це зробить?
Дівчинка: Я! Я піду в ліс по квіти.
Ведуча: А чи знаєш ти куди іти? Де знаходиться ліс?
Дівчинка: Ні!
Ведуча: Ось тобі чарівний клубочок, іди за ним. Хай щастить.
( Дівчинка виходить з одних дверей і заходить в другі.)
З’являється Червона Шапочка і Вовк.
Вовк: Доброго дня, дівчинка! Що ти робиш в лісі в таку   
            холоднечу?
Дівчинка: Я квіти весняні шукаю.
Вовк: Та де ж їм узятися серед зими?
Дівчинка: Я квіти весняні мушу зібрати
                   Щоб свято малята змогли розпочати.
Ч.Шапочка: Квіти у лісі шукати не будем
                       А ось таночок веселий усім подаруєм.
                       Дівчинка, люба, сідай на пеньок
                       Скуштуй цей гарячий, смачний пиріжок.
           Таночок Червоної Шапочки та Вовка.
( Під час танцю Вовк і Червона Шапочка зникають, а дівчинка засинає.)
Дівчинка: ( Прокидається): Чи це наснилося мені?
                                                  Та ні!
                                                  Я дійсно квіти
                                                  Повинна знайти.
( Знову йде за клубочком, з’являється Білосніжка і гноми.)
1 Гном: Добрий день, смілива дівчина.
2 Гном: Що ти робиш у лісі серед зими?
Дівчина: Шукаю квіти весняні.
3 Гном: Квіти весняні – зимою у лісі?
4 Гном: Ти часом не мариш отут на узліссі?
Дівчина: Я квіти весняні мушу зібрати,
                 Щоб свято малята змогли розпочати.
Білосніжка: Квіти у лісі нам не знайти,
                      А веселіше в дорогу із піснею йти.
           Пісня – танок ”Білосніжки та гномів.”
(Дівчинка починає рухатися за клубочком.)
Дівчина: Треба в дорогу мерщій вирушати,
                 Щоб квіти весняні усім назбирати.
( Заходить до залу, бачить вогник у куточку мерехтить, а біля вогнику збираються брати – місяці.)
Дівчина: Зовсім темно в лісі цім
                 Все лякає так зрадливо.
                 Та я бачу десь край неба,
                 Вогник сяє мерехтливо
                Люди добрі не женіть,
                Дайте дівчині зігрітись.
                Я не можу далі йти,

                 Треба трохи відпочити.
Грудень: Підходь хоробра дівчинко.
                 А що ти робиш зимою у лісі?
Дівчинка: Шукаю квіти весняні.
Грудень: В грудні та квіти весни? Ти щось вигадала.
Дівчинка: Я квіти весняні мушу зібрати,
                   Щоб свято малята змогли розпочати.
Грудень: Брате Квітню, зустрічай гостю.
                 Вона до тебе прийшла.
Квітень: Всюди квітнуть первоцвіти
                 У верби зелені віти.
                 Птахи з вирію вертають,
                 Бджоли інколи літають.
                 Ходить квітень по землі
                 Вже кінець зимовій млі.
(до Грудня):Брате Грудню, поступися мені своїм місцем,
                     Дозволь дівчинці допомогти.
Грудень: Не бути спочатку Квітню, а потім Березню.
                 Звернися до Березня.(передає посох Березню.)
Квітень: Брате Березню, поступися мені своїм місцем.
Березень: Березень сміється й плаче
                  По доріжках зайчик скаче
                  Зайчик сонячний, тендітний,
                 Дуже до діток привітний
                 Хоч мороз ще вусом крутить 
                 А зима лякає й лютить
                 Але зайчик той сильніший
                 Тим, що березень миліший.
                 Але не бути спочатку Березню, а потім Лютому.
                 Ти до Лютого ходи.(передає посох Лютому.)
Квітень: Брате, Лютий, поступися мені своїм місцем.
Лютий:  Лютий місяць дуже лютий
                Запитає в чому взутий
                Виє хуга, завірюха,
                Але сонечко сміється,
                Стиха до землі проб’ється
                Хоч частинку, хоч хвилинку
                А погріє її спинку.
                Та не бути Лютому раніше Січня.( передає посох Січню.)
Квітень: Брате Січень, поступися мені своїм місцем.
Січень:  Січень року перший син
                Носить одяг він з перлин 
                Всіх морозами страхає
                Путь – доріжки замітає.
                Нехай буде по вашому ( передає посох Квітню)
Квітень:(стукає посохом) Вранці сонечко всміхається з неба
                                            Прокидайтеся усі, умиватись треба.
                                            А в лісі на горбочку всі весну стрічають
                                           А в лісочку на горбочку квіти розцвітають.
                           Таночок з квітами.
Дівчинка: Спасибі брати місяці за квіти.
                    Але мені вже час з вами прощатися,
                    Треба скоріш у садок повертатися.(Йде за клубочком.)
Грудень:(бере посох) В грудні виють заметілі
                                      Вкрили ковдри білі, білі
                                      І луги, й долини й поле,
                                      Спить дрімає все навколо.
                                      Грудень скрізь господарює
                                      Замки крижані мурує.
                                      На ялинові верхи надягає кожухи.
                                      Грудень рік старий кінчає,
                                      Всіх до свята наближає.
( Місяці займають свої місця, дівчинка з квітами заходить до залу.)
Принцеса: Ой як гарно!
                    Свято новорічне дозволяю розпочати
                    Квіти весняні є у нас малята!
Ведуча: Квіти весняні у грудні – це диво.
                Тож затанцюйте на святі красиво.
                А як скінчиться танець поволі,
                Диво наступне чекатиме знову.
                  Хоровод “ Ой летять сніжинки.”
( Б’є годинник, під музику заходить Дід Мороз.)
Дід Мороз: О–го-го! Добрий день!
                     Я вітає нині всіх – 
                     І дорослих, і малих.
                     Любо глянути старому
                     Як прибрались малюки,
                     Навіть хочеться самому 
                     Веселитись залюбки.
Дід Мороз: Дуже я старенький, діти,
                    Літ моїх і не злічити.  
                    Є на півночі глухій
                    Кришталевий палац мій.
                    Наче килим біло – синій
                    Розіслався в ньому іній.
                    Все там сяє, мерехтить
                    Та іскриться кожну мить.
                    Я чудовий мостовик,
                    Ще й до того чарівник,
                    Всі зимові таємниці,
                    Заховав я в рукавиці:
                    В лівій – вітер буревій ( Сипле конфетті)
                    А у правій – сніговій ( Розкидає серпантин)
                    А скажіть мені, малята , -
                    Хто почне розвеселяти?
                    Хай горять від танцю щічки,
                    І працюють черевички;
                    Хай ясній іскряться очі,
                    Я дивитимусь охоче.
    Хоровод “ Під Новий рік.”
Ведуча: Дідусю, а де ж Ваша онучка? Де Снігуронька?
Дід Мороз: Друзі, що за маячня?
                    Де Снігуронька моя?
                    Де ж це внученька поділась?
                    Невже в лісі загубилась?
                    Знаю, любі, десь між вами 
                    Дівчинка чудова є.
                    Не злякалась, і з снігами
                    Мову десь вона веде.
                    Квітів взимку назбирала,
                    Он яка чудовина.
                    І смілива, і весела,
                    Як Снігуронька моя.
                    Тож сюди її покличем, як Снігурку одягнем,
                     І біля ялинки дзвінко хороводи поведем.
( Дід Мороз одягає корону Дівчинці.)
Дід Мороз: Гей музики – музиченьки
                     Нам заграйте веселенько.
                     У танок я піду, та Снігурку поведу.
          Танок Діда Мороза та Снігуроньки.
Снігуронька: Дід зве мене Снігуронька,
                         Я біла, мов сніжок.
                         Із лісу із далекого прийшла я до діток.
                         Хороших подруг маю, сніжиночок малих,
                         Кружляє з нами вітер у хащах лісових.
                         А зараз у цій залі я хочу заспівать,
                         І у веселім танці з малятами кружлять.
       Снігурочка співає пісню “ Перший сніг.”
( Після пісні дістає з під ялинки маленьку сніжку.)
Снігурочка:  Є у мене річ одна, подивіться ось вона:
                         Зовні – ніби просто сніжка,
                         А насправді – чарівна!
 Дід Мороз бере сніжку, роздивляється і передає дітям.)
Дід Мороз : Ну тримайте, діти, сніжку! Почнемо із нею гру.
                      Вам – ховать, мені – ловити, як зловлю, то заберу!
                   Гра зі сніжкою.
( За останнім разом Дід ловить сніжку і обходить з нею навколо ялинки, закочує у ком.) 
Д. М.: Під дзвінкий веселий сміх, закочу у сніжку сніг.
            Обійду я круг ялинки, в кульку ще зберу сніжинки,
            В коло знову заверчу, з снігу вже м’яча кочу.
            А за третім колом знову, я кочу гору зимову.
( Котить на середину залу велику сніжку, у якій знаходяться подарунки.)
            Є у тім бач і дива, в тім і заковика;
            Це вже куля снігова, ось яка велика.
            А погляньте що у ній,
            В нашій кулі сніговій. ( Дістає з кулі подарунки.)
Дід Мороз: Ой же, діти, молодці ви!
                     Спритні в танці, дзвінки в співі.
                     Щиро Діда привітали,
                      І чудово розважали!
Снігурочка: Ось і закінчилось наше свято.
                       І сьогодні я хочу усім побажати
                       У новому році здоров’я і сили,
                       Щоб радість до хати лише запросили,
                       Щоб горе й біда від вас утікали,
                       Невдачі і прикрощі дім обминали!
Дід Мороз і Снігурочка: З Новим роком! До нових зустрічей!

----------

Luisikbusik (17.11.2017), net27520 (19.10.2018), Ирма 77 (07.11.2017), ЛанаНа1 (07.11.2017), Марахотина (08.11.2017), Олеся Ш. (09.11.2017)

----------


## Іванка

Чарівна сніжинка
Сценарій свята для дітей старшого дошкільного віку

Ведуча
Приходить Зимонька –Зима радіє дітвора!
Приходить свято Новий рік – стрічать його пора!
Мерщій до зали , діточки, погляньте скільки світла!
Усіх стрічає, як завжди, ялиночка привітна!
До залу заходять діти .
Танець «Зима».
Виходить Зима  на кінець танцю, вітається з дітьми.
Зима
Я –  Зима чарівна,  мила, білі коси розпустила,
Землю вкрила до весни, хай чарівні бачить сни.
Я іду з веселим сміхом ,всім на радість, всім для втіхи
Гори снігу намела і санчата принесла.
Будем з гірки  ми з’їзджати, будемо у сніжки грати!
Задзвенить веселий  сміх! Я люблю вас, дітки, всіх!
І у цей святковий час ялинку засвічу для вас.
Повертається до ялинки.
Ялинко, вогні засвіти, засіяй,
Всіма кольорами на святі заграй.
До дітей
Поплещем в долоні усі, дітвора,
Засяє ялинка, разом крикнем: «Ура!»
Діти кричать, ялинка засвічується.
Ведуча	Дітки,  ви любите Зиму?... А ви чекали Зиму в гості?...А віршами і піснями привітаєте її?
Діти 		1.Здрастуй, Зимонько прекрасна,
Білолиця , чиста, ясна.
Снігу принесла багато,
Буде гарне у нас свято!
2.Кришталева Зимонька в  білім кожушку!
Ти кругом насипала білого сніжку.
Принесла ти радощі нашій дітворі –
І з’явились ковзанка в нашому дворі.
Морозець пощіпує, білий сніг рипить,
Кришталева Зимонька всіх нас веселить!
 3.Ой Метелиця-Зима скриню відчинила,
Рукавички узяла, мов пушинки білі.
Одягнула кожушок, ще й підперезалась.
В білу шапку зі смушок гарно так прибралась.
4.Сніг тримає у руці, висіва пороші,
Щоб родили пшениці та жита хороші.
Довго ще Зимі гулять і співати дзвінко.
Хай на полечко летять, стеляться сніжинки.
5. Легесенькі сніжиночки спускаються з небес,
Засипали стежиночки і наш садок увесь.
А ми усі радіємо: «Зима, зима, зима.
Багато свят, веселих свят приносить нам вона!»
6.Зима гортає сторінки і білим снігом присипає.
А ми на них свої сліди вітальним словом залишаєм.
Хай сипле всім зима з небес красу, здоровя і чесноти.
Ховає у заметах десь всі негаразди і турботи.
7.Ой, Зима, ой, Зима
Дуже радісна пора.
Ми про тебе заспіваєм!
Любить Зиму дітвора!
Пісня –хоровод «Підемо у двір гуляти».
Зима 	Дякую дітки за чудові вітання, які ви мені подарували. У мене для вас теж є подарунок –  чарівна сніжинка, яка може виконати найзаповітніші ваші бажання. 
Ведуча 	Але ж діток так багато і у кожного свої мрії та бажання.
Зима 	Незабаром новорічна ніч і всі діти  хочуть одного - щоб до них прийшов Дід Мороз  і приніс багато подарунків і щоб у всіх був веселий, святковий настрій. Діти , ви зі мною згідні?...
Тож давайте покличемо Новий рік до нас, щоб сніжинка здійснила наші  найзаповітніші бажання!
Діти		
8.Хоча надворі і зима,  стає тепліше у оселі,
Бо душу всім нам зігріва це свято радісне й веселе.
Його не можна не чекати, воно приходить на поріг
Це світле і веселе свято, що має назву Новий рік!!!
9.Рік  Новий, іде , крокує у червоних чоботятах.
Людям щастя він дарує – і дорослим , і малятам!
Чуєте – дзвенять підбори. Скоро прийде! Скоро-скоро!
Вже ступає на поріг добрий Коник –  Новий рік!
Виходить Новий рік
Коник Новий рік 
10.Дванадцять довгих років чекав на зустріч я,
Тепер я врешті з вами, і ви – моя сім’я!
Я символ цього року – розумний Коник, жвавий.
І хочу я, щоб рік мій, для всіх вас був цікавий! 
Діти		11.Будьмо раді і веселі, рік Новий прийшов в оселі!
Сміх і співи чути всюди, хай веселим свято буде!
Нам не гоже сумувати, треба пісню заспівати,
Щоб раділа вся малеча в добрий Новорічний вечір!!!
Пісня Новий рік
Зима затанцьовується. Ведуча зупиняє її. Заходить Баба Яга  наспівує.
Б.Я.	Привіт мої солоденькі хлопчики й дівчатка,
Які ж ви всі апетитні, ой, (б’є себе по губах) красиві малята!
І знову Новий рік і знову я у вас (загадково добра)
Чим Бабу Ягу здивуєте у цей святковий час?
Ведуча (наівно) Зимонька подарувала нам чарівну сніжинку (показує, БЯ дивиться)
БЯ  (Сміється) Знайшли чим здивувати! Сніжинка як сніжинка, біла, пухнаста, холодна, що в ні такого чарівного. Такого добра надворі цілі кучугури зима понамітала, не пройти, не проїхати, от тільки на мітлі й можна пролетіти.
Зима 	А ця сніжинка не така як всі. В новорічну ніч вона виконує найзаповітніші мрії і бажання.
БЯ 	Та що ви кажете!  Прямо таки всі?
Ведуча 	Так всі! І наші дітки бажають, щоб швидше прийшов Дід Мороз з подарунками і всім було б весело, радісно на душі.
БЯ 	А можна я з вами побажаю? Я так хочу святкового настрою (тихенько в сторону) а саме більше хочу нову хатку на 5 поверхів і стати красунею. (Голосно)  Ну як, берете мене в свою компанію?
Зима 	Ну що ж , дітки, напевно візьмемо Бабусю Ягу , раз вона не робить ніяких капостей!
БЯ 	Я навіть можу допомогти вам загадати бажання. Бо я ж , як і ти, Зимонько, на чарах знаюся. Значить так, беремо сніжинку в руки, дайте но мені сніжинку, ось так (показує ), тримаємо міцно, щоб вітром не здуло, заплющуємо очі, всі заплющуємо і батьки, і Зима, і ви шановна  пані, і я теж, і діти, бо бажання не збудеться. Заплющили? А тепер голосно і повільно рахуємо до трьох. 1, 2, 2 з половиною, (починає тихо  тікати) 2  з четвертиною, 2 з волосиною… (втікла).
Всі розкривають очі.
Ведуча 	А де ж Баба Яга?І сніжинки не стало.
Зима Таки підманула нас. А такою доброю прикидалася.
Ведуча 	І що ж,  не буде у дітей свята, не прийде Дід Мороз з подарунками?
Зима 	Не дарма  я чарівниця. Все в нас буде як годиться.
Треба в мандри вирушати, щоб сніжинку відшукати. 
По морях по лісах, по заморських країнах.
Перепливемо з вами море-океан,
Може, допомогу знайдем там.
Ведуча 	А як ми це зробимо!
Зима Діти,серед вас є відважні пірати?... Вони нам і допоможуть.
 Вибігають пірати.
Пірат	12.Свистати всіх на борт!
Вже час нам вирушати!
На допомогу всім прийдем ,
Бо добрі ми пірати!
13.На кораблі перепливемо
Ми море-океан.
Кажу вам я – Джек Горобець –
Відважний капітан!
14.Наш корабель, «Веселий роджер», 
Як блискавка летить,
У будь яку частину світу
Доставить вас за мить.
Танець піратів.

Ведуча 	Бачу берег  дивовижний, дуже гарний, білосніжний!
Бачу хтось іде в долині… Це малесенькі пінгвіни. 
Виходять пінгвіни
Пінгвіни	 15.Я – пінгвін, і  ти – пінгвін.
Антарктида – це наш дім.
Тут родились ми, малята,
Тут в нас мама є і тато.
16. Ми птахи, хоча й незвичні,
Але дуже симпатичні.
Ми пінгвіни пустотливі,
І веселі , і грайливі.
17.На сніжку ми любим гратись,
В крижаній воді купатись. 
Рибку можемо спіймати,
Лиш не вміємо літати.
18.Дуже любимо зарядку.
Розрахуйтесь по порядку:
Раз, два, три , чотири, п’ять,
Ходіть з нами танцювать!
Пісня-танець  «Пінгвіни».
Ведуча	Ніч настала, зорі сяють…
Це ж вони, напевно, знають,
Де сніжинку нам знайти,
Видно все їм з висоти.
 Вибігають Зірочки 
Зірочки	19.Не дівчатка ми маленькі,
Всі ми зірочки ясненькі.
Нічне небо прикрашаєм,
Мерехтим вночі, палаєм.
20.Безліч складено казок
Про красунь малих – зірок.
В небі високо літаєм,
Добрим людям помагаєм.
21.Понад лісом ми літали
І доріжку відшукали.
До чарівної сніжинки
Приведем вас за хвилинку.
Танець зірочок «Сніжинка».
Загоряється світло. Під ялинкою Баба-Яга сидить у модному вбранні, готується загадати бажання. 
Б Я	Зараз загадаю останнє бажання і воно здійсниться. 
Зима Привіт, Бабусю, от ми тебе і знайшли.
Б Я (Верещить) Яка я тобі Бабуся? Невже я маю поганий вигляд?
Зима По правді кажучи – вигляд дуже хороший.
Ведуча Це тобі сніжинка допомогла?
Б Я  А! Ви за сніжинкою? Геть!
Ведуча  Тихо, Красунечко, віддай нам , будь-ласка, сніжинку!
Б Я Охороно! Схопити їх і зв'язати.
Зима  Ну чого ти така вредна?
Б Я 		Так я ще й вредна?...(Крізь сльози) А як мені не бути вредною, ніхто мене не любить, ніхто зі мною не дружить, не хоче гратися, не кличе в гості. От я  й хотіла загадати бажання, щоб мене усі любили, дружили зі мною ... 
Зима	Бабусю, ніяка сніжинка в цьому тобі не допоможе. Ведуча	Діти, скажіть, як потрібно поводитись Бабі Язі, щоб  її всі полюбили, почали  дружили і гратися з нею?
Відповіді дітей.
Б Я 	 Я зрозуміла, хто дружити вміє – друзям зла не заподіє.
Їм завжди допомагає, із біди їх виручає.
Ти, сніжинко, полети, мрію всіх дітей здійсни.
Хай у цей святковий час Дід Мороз прийде до нас.
Пісня
Приходить Дід Мороз вітається.

Дід Мороз	А що це Баба Яга робить на святі? Їй тут не місце, вона ж тільки капості всілякі вміє робити.
Зима	Дідусю, насправді, вона не така погана, як всі про неї думають. Просто вона дуже самотня, і крім своєї хатки на курячих ніжках не має ніяких друзів. Їй дуже захотілося побути на святі, погратися, потанцювати з дітками.
Дід Мороз	 Щось я не вірю в твою доброту, Баба Яга.
Покажи но ,в які ти ігри вмієш гратися з дітьми.
Б Я	О, я знаю багато ігор. Спочатку пограюсь з дівчатками. Розділимо дівчаток на дві команди – одна буде моя, друга – Діда Мороза.
Гра " Підмети сніжку". Кожна команда отримує віник і сніжки за кількістю учасників. Потрібно за допомогою віника замести сніжку в обруч, повернутись назад, а віник передати наступному учаснику. Перемагає команда, яка швидше впорається із завданням
.
Дід Мороз	От, які помічниці вправні ростуть у мам. А чи такі ж, спритні і вправні хлопчики? Ягусю набирай собі команду хлопців, а я – собі.
	Гра «Перекоти сніжку». Кожна команда отримує велику сніжку. За командою ведучої гравець починає котити сніжку, обкочує сніжку навколо обруча, повертається  назад і передає сніжку наступному гравцеві. Перемагає команда, яка швидше впорається .

Зима	А тепер моя гра із сніжками.
Гра "Весела сніжка».По колу діти передают сніжки і проговорюють слова: Ти котись весела сніжка швидше, швидше не вгавай, той у кого сніжка стане, танцювати починай!
У кого зупинилась сніжка танцює з Дідом Морозом, Зимою і Бабою Ягою, вкінці всі діти танцюють разом.
Дід Мороз	 
Ще одну приніс забаву – 
І веселу , і цікаву.
Вмієте вірші складати,
Влучні рими добирати?
Батьків прошу помагати.
Хто вірш закінчити зможе,
Того я не заморожу.
1.На галяву на лужок
Тихо сиплеться … (сніжок)
2.Ось прийшла до нас сама
Біла радісна … (зима).

3Взимку люблять всі малята
Покататись на … (санчатах).
4.Рік старий кудись утік,
Так приходить… (Новий рік).
5.Вітер хай не шаленіє,
Хай хурделиця не віє.
Не злякались їх погроз
З нами разом… (Дід Мороз).
6.Я прийшов до вас на свято
І приніс всього багато.
Для дітей, дорослих – всіх –
Радість, щастя, пісню  (сміх).

Дід Мороз	Крім сміху я ще дещо вам приніс.

Зимонько, подай, будь-ласка, мою чарівну скриньку.
Ось моя скринька чарівна.
Творити вона може будь-які дива.
Все про Вас, малята, вона знає
І мені розповідає.
Хто слухняним у садочку й вдома був.
Хто віршик вивчити не забув
 Дід Мороз чаклує над скринькою.
 Сили новорічні знають,
Зорі небесні мені розповідають
Які дітки віршик читають.

В скриньці є список діточок, що мають читати віршики і співати пісеньки. Дід Мороз називає імена діточок.
Пісню Англійською мовою.
Дід Мороз	Я бачу, що прийшли лісові звірята 
І хочуть щось мені сказати.
Вилітають дві Сороки, Синичка і Снігур.
І Сорока	 22.Скре-ке-ке, скре-ке-ке, скажемо ми вам таке!
ІІ Сорока	 23.Я знаю, нас почути раді ви,
Отож, в ефірі – Новорічне радіо.
І Сорока	 Час лісовий – дванадцята година.
	Пора почути вам такі новини.
ІІ Сорока	 Сьогодні в північ, точно, як торік,
	Розпочалося свято – Новий рік.
І Сорока	 Прошу сприймати сказане всерйоз:
	До нас приїхав справжній Дід Мороз.
ІІ Сорока	 І, як завжди, несе він у торбинці
	Для кожного із нас свої гостинці.
Синичка		24.Який же цей дідусь хороший!
	Щороку подарунки всім приносить…
	В його мішку для всіх – всього-всього…
	Давайте й ми порадуєм його!
Снігур	25.Зібрались разом геть усі звірята,
	І дуже раді, Діду, ми тебе вітати.
	За доброту твою ми всі цієї ночі
	Подарувать дарунки тобі хочем.
Птахи летять, лісові звірята підходять до  Діда  Мороза з подарунками. Дід приймає їх, оглядає, дякує і складає поруч.
Білочки (дарують рукавички)
	26.Ми для тебе невеличкі, 
Змайстрували рукавички,
Тепленькі, пухові, різнокольорові.
27.Щоб в долоні ти не хукав,
Швидше одягай на руки.
Рукавичок ось дві штуки,
Щоб не мерзли руки.
Лисичка (дарує горщик з написом «КРЕМ»)
	28.Щоб позбавитись від зморшок,
	Я дарую крему горщик.
	У люстерко подивись,
	На ніч кремом намастись.
Їжачок (дарує банку  з написом «НАСТІЙ»)
	29.Я улітку назбирав 
Лікарських багато трав,
	Їжачиха настій зробила,
Щоб коліна не боліли.
Ведмідь (дарує подушку)
	30.Ляжеш, як не буде сну
	На подушку чарівну.
	Це така чудова річ –
	Будеш спати цілу ніч!

Зайчик (дарує окуляри)
	31.Я дарую окуляри –
	Маю їх чотири пари.
	Будеш бачити довкола
	Так чудово, як ніколи.
Вовк (дарує мобільний телефон)
	32.Ну, а я даю мобільний
	І поповнення пакет.
	Можеш спілкуватись вільно
	Навіть через інтернет.
Дід Мороз	Друзі, вам страшенно вдячний,
	Аж мені незручно наче…
	У такий святковий час 
	В хоровод всіх кличу вас!
Хоровод "Круг ялинки".
Баба Яга		Гарно танцювали й веселились,
Навіть трішки потомились.
Зима		То ж  виймай, Дідусь, пакунки – 
			Новорічні подарунки!
Дід Мороз	Довгий час, довгий час добирався я до вас.
		Відпочити захотів, в лісі на пеньок присів.
		Раптом хатка прискакала, подаруночки забрала.
		Що за хатка? Хто це знає? Зараз де вона блукає?
Баба Яга		Ой, та це ж моя хатинка на курячих ніжках. От бешкетниця, що не так лежить все тягне собі. Зараз її покличу.
Кличе «Ціп-ціп» всі їй допомагають. Виходить хатка,співає і танцює.
Хатинка	Я хатинка лісова, тра-ля-ля-ля-ля!
Новорічна не проста, тра-ля-ля-ля-ля!
Довго в лісі я стояла, тра-ля-ля-ля-ля!
І запрошення чекала, тра-ля-ля-ля-ля!
Ось так, ось так, люблю танцювати!
Ось так , ось так, плескайте усі!
Баба Яга		Годі , хатко , танцювати . Швидко віддавай подарунки , які в лісі знайшла.
Хатинка	А ви скажіть чарівні слова, то може й поверну.
Сідає на кучугуру снігу
Діти разом  Дідом Морозом і Бабою Ягою проговорюють різні слова, але хатка каже , що не відгадали.
Дід Мороз	Як відмовиш ти нам знову, зразу підеш в піч на дрова!
Хатинка	Подарунки ви візьміть, лише в печі не паліть.
Встає з кучугури, забирає тканину, якою були накриті подарунки, тікає. Роздаються подарунки.
Дід Мороз	Час завершувати свято і додому вирушати.
Ведуча	Вже настав святковий час, Рік Новий прийшов до нас.
Зима	Хай на всіх чекає щастя, хай усе здійснити вдасться.
БЯ	Хай всі будуть здоровенькі – і великі, і маленькі.
ДМ	Робляться хай гарні справи, і живеться всім цікаво!
Разом	І щоб як там не було, переможе хай добро!

Діти стають двома шеренгами фотографуватись.

----------

Luisikbusik (17.11.2017), net27520 (19.10.2018), Ірина15 (10.11.2019), ИннаНичога (07.11.2017), ЛанаНа1 (07.11.2017), Лариса1405 (29.10.2018), Марахотина (08.11.2017), Олеся Ш. (09.11.2017), ЮЛилиана (07.11.2017)

----------


## Іванка

А ось пропоную сценарії свят, які проводила минулого року, писали разом з колегою на всі групи, вони різнились лише музичними номерами, а герої одні і ті ж і це дуже зручно.
НОВОРІЧНИЙ ЕКСПРЕС
Сценарій Новорічного свята для дітей 4-го року життя
Добрий день! Усіх зі святом!
Хай дзвенить пісень багато,
Щастя світиться на личках
В мами, в тата, у сестрички,
І у братика, в дідуся,
В тітки, в дядечка, в бабусі!
Гучно плещуть хай долоні,
Йдуть синочки ваші й доні!

Під жваву музику діти забігають до зал , зупиняються по дві сторони від ялинки.	
Ведуча	В святковому залі зібралися всі, 
Ялинка стоїть у зимовій красі. 
Іграшок стільки, і стільки прикрас,
Яка ж таки гарна ялинка у нас!
Ми ялинку привітаєм, 
В хороводі закружляєм!
Хоровод «Ялинка».
На кінець хороводу, ялинка засвічується вогниками , діти сідать на місця .
Ведуча 	Дітки, подивіться що сталося з нашою ялинкою? Сподобалась їй наша пісня і вона засвітилась вогниками. Давайте пограєм з ялинкою, подмухаєм на неї і подивимось, що буде.
 Діти сильно дмухають і вогники гаснуть.
Ведуча	А тепер поплещемо разом в долоньки, щоб ялинка знову засяяла вогниками.
 Діти плещуть, ялинка засвічується. Грають 2 рази
Ведуча 	Мені здається, що наша ялиночка хоче щось сказати.
Ялинка (на фоні чарівної музики голос)
Я – Ялинка, ось яка і пухнаста, і струнка.
Дякую вам малята, що  прийшли на свято! 
Чудову пісню заспівали,  і так гарно танцювали.          
 І у цей святковий час  маю я сюрприз для вас .
Він на гілочці лежить , блискітками мерехтить! 
Ведуча розглядає гілочки і знаходить конверт з листом,читає його.
	Ведуча	Я, Дід Мороз , вітаю всіх ! 
Я радий чути співи, сміх ,
			Прийшов би я до вас раденько 
Та маю справ ще багатенько .
Тож пропоную вам, малята,
До мене в гості завітати .
Сідайте разом на експрес північний – 
І вирушайте в казку новорічну .
Сніговичок цим потягом керує ,
Ніхто з ним у дорозі не нудьгує .
Через півсвіту потяг цей умить 
У край казковий вас домчить !
Ведуча дякує ялинці і звертається до дітей.
Що малята , поїдемо до Діда Мороза?
Звучить стук коліс , гудок потяга . Заходить Сніговик-машиніст .
	Сніговик	Увага ! Увага ! Чекає на всіх нас розвага !
			В дорозі чекають пригоди, веселі пісні , хороводи .
Тож часу не гаймо і друзів скликаймо !
Ми чекаємо чудес і сідаємо в „Новорічний експрес” !
Відкриває штору за якою захований потяг ширма, а там вже сидить білочка.
Сніговик	Ой, а в потязі на нас вже білочка чекає.
			І зі святом всі дітей щиро привітає.
Білка	Я на свято прийшла , подарунки принесла!
Принесла горішки , тож пограймо трішки!
Ведуча   	В коло, діти, всі ставайте, на горішках ви заграйте .
Горіховий оркестр .
	Сніговик	Бачу зайчик поспішає і у потяг наш сідає.
Зайчик 	Я радий, що зима прийшла,   
Багато снігу принесла.
З нього я зліпив сніжки.
Нехай танцюють хлопчики.
Танець із сніжками.
Ведуча        А тепер разом малята, будем сніжки ми збирати. 
Коли музика заграє,  дівчатка починають збирати сніжки,  в мо ю корзину з червоною стрічкою, а хлопчики в корзину Сніговика з синьою стрічкою .
Гра  з сніжинками .
Сніговик 	Гарно з вами ми погрались та в дорогу час,
Бо чекає Дід Мороз вже давно на нас.
Ведуча звертає увагу  дітей на ведмедика, який спить під ялинкою .
Ведуча 	Стійте-стійте не спішіть бачите там спить ведмідь
Його треба теж нам взяти, розбудіть його , малята!
Гра Діти і Ведмідь.
Танець звірят.
Ведмідь	Дякую, що розбудили і  самого не лишили!
Потяг довго я чекав і щось трішки задрімав.
Сніговик	Отож ,  в експрес північний всі сідаєм і в дорогу вирушаєм.
Ведуча 	А щоб час в дорозі нам пройшов швиденько,
Заспіваємо всі разом пісеньку гарненьку.
Пісня „Перший сніг”
Ведмідь	хукає в долоні
Сипле, сипле сніг все більше 
І стає все холодніше . 
Ведуча	Мерзнуть ручки , мерзнуть ніжки ,
Треба їх зігріти трішки .
Розминка для ручок .

Сніговик 	Новорічний експрес прибув на кінцеву станцію . Прохання до всіх пасажирів експресу не забувати свій веселий настрій у потязі. Всім дівчаткам на згадку про поїздку дарую букети з сніжинок і запрошую розпочати святковий таночок .
Танець „Сніжинки-пушинки”.
Кличуть Діда Мороза, вітання ,ігри, танці за програмою Діда Мороза , роздача подарунків.

----------

daniv62 (08.11.2017), inessa-tkach (15.11.2018), mymyza (10.11.2019), natalia1508 (10.11.2017), net27520 (19.10.2018), Stashynj (08.11.2017), zub-m (19.11.2017), ИннаНичога (07.11.2017), Интер (30.11.2018), Ирма 77 (07.11.2017), катя 98 (14.10.2018), Наталия Михайловна (31.10.2018), Оlga@ (07.11.2017), Полечка (09.11.2017), Світланочка (08.11.2017)

----------


## Іванка

НОВОРІЧНИЙ ЕКСПРЕС
Сценарій Новорічного свята для дітей середньої групи


Добрий день! Усіх зі святом!
Хай дзвенить пісень багато,
Щастя світиться на личках
В мами, в тата, у сестрички,
І у братика, в дідуся,
В тітки, в дядечка, в бабусі!
Гучно плещуть хай долоні,
Йдуть синочки ваші й доні!

Звучить весела музика, заходять діти, стають півколом.

Ведуча	Починаємо наш бал – наш веселий карнавал,
			З новорічним гарним святом вас вітають всі малята.
Діти

1.	Сьогодні весело у нас –
Ми Новий рік стрічаємо.
Усіх, хто в залі є в цей час,
Ми гаряче вітаємо!
2.  Наші рідні поруч з нами
Хай нас смуток не торка! 
Тут дідусь, бабуся, мама, 
Добра татова рука. 
2.	По усіх усюдах нині
Чути пісеньку дзвінку. 
Усі діти України 
Круг ялиночки в танку.
4. В залі тепло і просторо,
Радість Новий рік несе.
І Дідусь Мороз вже скоро 
Нам  дарунки принесе.
5. Місяць сяятиме Діду, 
Зорі вкажуть шлях з гори.
Без дарунків не приїде 
Дід Мороз до дітвори.
6. Яскраво прибрана ялинка
Бажає нам веселих свят!
А з неба падають сніжинки
Добра і щастя снігопад!
7. Біленьким снігом замітає
Зима дороги і стежки.
На рік Новий усі чекаєм,
Його зустрінем залюбки.
8.  Летять сніжиночки пухнаті -
Прийшла метелиці пора,
Сьогодні Новорічне свято,
 Зимі радіє дітвора!


Пісня "Зима  чарівниця".
Діти розсідаються по місцях.
Ведуча	За вікном сніжку багато, рік Новий іде до нас
І ялиночку на свято ми прикрасили в цей час.
Правда гарна в нас ялинка? Є і кульки і сніжинки.
Треба ці зелені віти вогниками прикрасити.
Гей ви , зіроньки небесні, милі та прекрасні,
Засвітіть ясненько,  ялинку гарненьку.

Виходять дівчатка Зірочки.
Зірочки	 
1.Я маленька,зірочка ясненька.
Я сідаю на хатки, зазираю у шибки.
Є у мене ще  сестриці,
Мої вірні помічниці .
2. Не дівчатка ми маленькі,
Всі ми зірочки ясненькі.
Нічне небо прикрашаєм,
Мерехтим вночі, палаєм.
3.Безліч складено казок
Про красунь малих – зірок.
В небі високо літаєм,
Добрим людям помагаєм.

4. Ми зорі-чарівниці,
Звеселим навколо всіх.
Хай  звучить у дитсадочку
Радісний, веселий сміх.
5. Новий рік стрічають нині
 Милі дітки в  Україні .
Чути вірші, жарти, співи.
З Новим роком вас  
І будьте  всі щасливі!
6.І у цей святковий час 
Прилетіли ми до вас,
Щоб теплом своїм зігріти 
І ялинку засвітити.


Під музику дівчатка біжать до ялинки, запалюють свічечки. 
«Таночок зірочок».

Ведуча	Дітки, подивіться ялинка засвітилась вогниками. І мені здається, що  вона хоче нам щось сказати .
Ялинка 	(на фоні чарівної музики голос)
Я – Ялинка, ось яка і пухнаста, і струнка.
Дякую вам малята, що  прийшли на свято! 
Чудову пісню заспівали,  і так гарно танцювали.          
 І у цей святковий час  маю я сюрприз для вас .
Він на гілочці лежить , блискітками мерехтить! 
Ведуча підходить до ялинки, розглядає гілочки і знаходить телефон.
Ведуча 	Ой ,що це ? Телефон. А ..це ж по вайберу прийшло повідомлення… Зараз прочитаю :	 
Я, Дід Мороз , вітаю всіх ! 
Я радий чути співи, сміх ,
Прийшов би я до вас раденько 
Та маю справ ще багатенько .
Тож пропоную вам, малята,
До мене в гості завітати .
Сідайте разом на експрес північний 
І вирушайте в казку новорічну .
Сніговичок цим потягом керує ,
Ніхто з ним у дорозі не нудьгує .
Через півсвіту потяг цей умить 
У край казковий вас домчить !


Ведуча дякує ялинці і звертається до дітей.
Ведуча 	Ой ,як цікаво ! Ну що ,малята ,поїдемо в гості до Дідуся Мороза ? А ось і чути наближення нашого Новорічного експреса !
Звучить стук коліс , гудок потяга . Заходить Сніговик-машиніст .
	Сніговик	Увага ! Увага ! Чекає на всіх нас розвага !
			В дорозі чекають пригоди, веселі пісні, хороводи .
Тож часу не гаймо і друзів скликаймо !
Ми чекаємо чудес і сідаємо в „Новорічний експрес” !
Ведуча	А кого ж нам взяти з собою?
Сніговик	У лісі хатка є гарненька, живуть там Гномики маленькі.
Треба їх   в дорогу взяти, веселіше буде свято.
Ведуча	Казкові гномики, беріть чарівні дзвоники 
і біжіть до нас швиденько.
Гноми	

1.Ми гноми,гноми,гноми,
Веселі та смішні.
Ми любим працювати, 
А ще співать пісні.
2.Онуки ми Мороза, 
І схожі всі на нього.
Та тільки заморозити
Не зможемо нікого.

3. Ми не любим нудьгувати,
	Будемо з вами святкувати. 
	До ялинки підійдем, 
Дзвінку пісню заведем.
Пісня гномиків  з дзвониками.
Сніговик 	Ой , бачу там ще один пасажир поспішає на наш експрес!
Ведуча 	Сніговичок – кого ти там побачив ? 
Сніговик	 Я вам загадаю про нього загадку, ви все самі  зрозумієте !
Він у мультику живе і навчає всьому,
Кожен раз він відкриває , таємницю нову.
Як телевізор поремонтувати – тут допоможе нам помагатор.
Як щось полагодити, підкрутити, експерименти як нові зробити .
Здогадались хто це , діти,
Ну, звичайно, це наш …Фіксик!
Виходить Фіксик.
Фіксик	Привіт, привіт усім, і дорослим і малим !
Я завжди щось поспішаю , і нове все відкриваю.
Вас так багато, і такі всі красиві! А куди ви їдете, діти ?  Я так люблю подорожувати, щось нове дізнаватися!
Ведуча 	Фіксику, ми їдемо в гості до Дідуся Мороза ,щоб розпочати найулюбленіше свято дітей – Новий рік! Так що приєднуйся до нас, будемо разом подорожувати !
Фіксик	Ура! Я – з задоволенням! Тим більше, що я теж дуже люблю Новий рік, люблю гратися, танцювати, і навіть можу навчити вас свого улюбленого таночку !
Таночок з Фіксиком 

Сніговик 	Що ж часу тепер не гаймо і в дорогу вирушаймо .
У вагончики новенькі  сіли діти всі гарненькі.
Діти чіпляються за Сніговиком і їдуть круг ялинки, співають.
На потязі швидкому вже їде дітвора
До дідуся Мороза. Ура! Ура! Ура!
Яскраво сяють зорі, дзвенить веселий сміх.
Під Новий, Новий, Новий, під Новий,Новий рік.
 Гудок перша зупинка, діти сіли на місця.

Сніговик 	Увага ! Зупинка ! Ой, малята, щось мені так гаряче стало …. Зараз подивлюсь по компасу, де це ми їдемо… А….ну звичайно,  адже ми потрапили в теплу східну країну,  якою править Султан Сулейман …
Заходить Султан  з лампою.
Султан 	Вітаю вас, о величаві друзі !
Ваш експрес – на нашій східній смузі …
Та щось не зовсім можу зрозуміти ,
Чому так шумно й гамірно  - тут, діти ….. 
Ведуча 	О, Султан-Сулейман, Ми просто поспішаємо в гості до Дідуся Мороза! Може, ти хочеш до нас приєднатися , і вирушити на Новорічний карнавал на Північ до Діда Мороза ?
Султан 	На Сході все розмірено і тихо,
Немає тут шуму, гаму й лиха.
І взагалі, у мене настрою немає,
Я навіть злого джина викликаю.
Напустить він чари на дітей
І Дід Мороз не дочекається гостей.
Фіксик	 Ой, друзі, Султан якийсь такий засмучений, що навіть злого джина хоче викликати з чарівної лампи . Треба цього не допустити . А давайте ми розвеселимо Султана і  подаруємо йому  солоденькі цукерочки! Я знаю, він любить смачненьке, і одразу стане добрішим. 
Пісня Цукерок

Султан 	Ой , як же потішили мене ,ай дякую вам , дівчатка –красуні!!! Я тепер вже теж добрий став , і хочу з вами подорожувати, і до Дідуся Мороза їхати .
Фіксик 	 Ну ось , у нас на одного друга стало більше ,яка гарна компанія збирається на зустріч Нового року!

Діти і всі герої чіпляються за Сніговиком і їдуть круг ялинки, співають.
Ведуча 	Сніговичок, ану іди поглянь у віконце – ми ж напевно вже приїхали? Дивись, і зима, і новорічні вогники світять, але… Я щось не можу зрозуміти жодного вказівного надпису… Все написано не українською, а якоюсь дивною мовою …
Сніговик 	Ну ,судячи по всьому, ми ще не дістались до пункту призначення… Хоча, чекай, до нас іде новий пасажир …
Заходить Санта Клаус : Хелоу ,друзі ,всім привіт !
Хеппі нью єа вам від мене !
Бо вже радіє цілий світ ,
Святковий настрій лине в небо !

Ведуча 	Доброго дня! Скажіть, будь ласка , може я помиляюсь, але ви дуже схожі на нашого Дідуся Мороза, але все ж таки – Ви ж – це не він? 
Санта Клаус 	Я – той ,кого люблять і чекають всі дітки, той ,хто може здійснити всі бажання , але я не український , а англійський дідусь , і звати мене – Санта-Клаус. 
Сніговик 	Ну , я десь так і відчував , що ми ще не приїхали . Дуже радий з вами познайомитись . Але ж ми навіть не знаємо, як з вами правильно спілкуватись, ми ж і мову таку, англійську, не дуже якось розуміємо …
Санта Клаус 	Це зовсім не проблема – адже я знаю ,що дітки в дитячому садочку відвідують гурток англійської мови , і знають гарну пісеньку, англійською, правда, діти ?
Англійська пісня.
Санта Клаус  Молодці , діти ! Я був впевнений ,що ви гарно навчаєтесь цій мові на заняттях. Ось ,як гарно ви заспівали . Але я мушу залишити ваш потяг, адже на мене чекає дуже багато діток , яким я несу подаруночки і здійснення бажань ! Тож щасливого вам Нового року, привіт дідусю Морозу, до побачення !!!
Санта Клаус іде .
Сніговик 	Далі потяг наш рушає.
Ведуча	Зачекай, бачу Пінгвін до нас поспішає.
Виходить Пінгвін .
Пінгвін 	Вітаю я усіх малята ! Я теж люблю подорожувати !
І хоч не вмію я літати – люблю всіх друзів розважати .
Бо я – Пінгвін , зимовий син . І знаю я секрет один –
Хто вправний, сильний і швидкий - завжди здоровий буде він .
Тож я хочу з вами , дітки трішки погратися , порозважатися , і  навіть зробити зарядку ! А мої друзі, маленькі пінгвінчики, мені в цьому допоможуть.  
Пінгвінчики	

1. Ми птахи, хоча й незвичні,
Але дуже симпатичні.
На сніжку ми любим гратись,
В крижаній воді купатись. 
Рибку можемо спіймати,
Лиш не вміємо літати.

2.Дуже любимо зарядку.
Розрахуйтесь по порядку:
Раз, два, три , чотири, п’ять,
Ходіть з нами танцювать!


Пісня «Пінгвіни» 
Гра-естафета .

Ведуча	Сніговичку, а ти знаєш,  я помітила в нашому Новорічному експресі ще одного птаха – Півника – символ Нового 2017 року. Півнику, покажись усім.
Півник 	Півник гарний, я, нівроку,
Так, я – символ цього року.
Буде все в нас до ладу,
Я порядок наведу! 

Сніговик 	Ви знаєте , друзі ,так весело ще ніколи не було в моєму потязі ,це справжнє свято . Я так люблю ,коли діти щасливі і веселі . А може, ви ще щось затанцюєте, спеціально для мене ?
Танець хореографія.
Сніговик Шановні пасажири, кінцева зупинка. От ми з вами й приїхали на Північ до Дідуся Мороза. Скільки снігу намело. Сніговички, мої маленькі, прометіть від снігу стежину чистенько, щоб Дід Мороз вийшов до нас на зустріч.
Виходять Сніговики з мітлами.
Ведуча		Сніговик морквяний ніс
				Вгору віника підніс і питає:
	1 Сніговичок 	Перехожі, чом на мене ви не схожі?
				Я стою, а ви в бігах,
				Ви у пальтах, у шапках…
				Ви скажіть, у вас носи, 
				Як у мене, для краси?
2 Сніговичок	Дітлахи мене зробили,
				У дворі мене лишили.
				Сумно було там стояти
				І почав я танцювати.
	Ведуча		Сніговику! Сніговику!
				Скажи нам, а навіщо
				Тобі дали мітлу таку,
				Яка за тебе вища?
	3 Сніговичок	Я тишком-нишком уночі
				Сніг підмету з дороги.
				Щоб діти, з дому ідучи,
				Не замочили ноги.
	Ведуча		Сніговику! Сніговику!
				Скажи нам, а навіщо
				На голові твоїй стирчить
				Відрище-здоровище?
	4 Сніговичок	А щоб тоді, як місто спить,
Малечі ковзанки залить.
Чи в заметіль кудлату
Синиць туди сховати.
Нехай собі сидять під  ним,
Неначе це пташиний дім.
	Ведуча		Ну а твоя морквина-ніс,
				Навіщо, розкажи?
	5 Сніговичок	Якби колись пішов я в ліс,
				То я б зайцям її відніс,
				Бо це для них морквина.
	Ведуча		Сніговику! Сніговику!
				Ще трохи нас послухай
				Навіщо в тебе рот такий – 
				Від вуха і до вуха?
	6 Сніговичок	Ну це відомо кожному:
				Без усмішки не можу я!
Не можу сумно я стояти під вікном,
Прийшов до вас на свято , щоб танцювать гуртом!
Танець Сніговиків.

Ведуча	Доріжку промели, тож погукаємо всі разом	Діда Мороза.
Звучать фанфари ,виходить Дід Мороз,  підходить до батьків.
Дід Мороз	Добрий день, мої малята, всіх вітаю я зі святом!
(дивується)
Як же ви повиростали! За обідом все з’їдали?
Й це далося вам взнаки?
Ведуча 	Дідусю! Це не діточки!
Мами й тата там сидять,
Не побачив ти малят!
Дід Мороз Киньте в Діда подушки!!! Думав я – то іграшки!
Причепурені й блищать… Хіба міг я їх впізнать?
Скільки радості в очах - ніби зорі в небесах,
Бо у них іскриться сміх – переплутати не гріх!
Чому притихли, малята, вставайте!
В ігри зі мною пограйте!
Гра «Дід Мороз і діти»
 Діти стають навколо Діда Мороза , йдуть по колу і співають.
Діти 	Дід Мороз червоний ніс, а на чому ти стоїш?
Дід Мороз На місточку!
Діти 	Дід Мороз розкажи, що ти робиш покажи.
Дід Мороз Лід морожу!
Діти 	Дід Мороз, Дід Мороз , кидай лід, а нас морозь!
Діти втікають на місця, Дід їх доганяє. Нікого не зловив. Гра повторюється з іншими словами.
Діти 	Дід Мороз червоний ніс, а на чому ти стоїш?
Дід Мороз На  пеньочку!
Діти 	Дід Мороз розкажи, що ти робиш покажи.
Дід Мороз Сніжинки ловлю!
Діти 	Дід Мороз, Дід Мороз , кидай сніжинки , а нас морозь!
Діти втікають на місця, Дід їх доганяє. Нікого не зловив. Гра повторюється з іншими словами.
Діти 	Дід Мороз червоний ніс, а на чому ти стоїш?
Дід Мороз На горбочку!
Діти 	Дід Мороз розкажи, що ти робиш покажи.
Дід Мороз Сніжки ліплю!
Діти 	Дід Мороз, Дід Мороз , кидай сніжки , а нас морозь!
Діти втікають на місця, Дід їх доганяє. Нікого не зловив.

Дід Мороз  Нікого не зловив. Ну нічого зараз я свій посох підкручу , морозу напущу і точно поморожу вас .

Гра «Заморожу».
Дід Мороз 	Я крокую чуки –чуки, заморожу дітям …руки.
		Я крокую чоки –чоки, заморожу дітям… щоки.
		Я крокую уха-уха, заморожу дітям …вуха.
		Я крокую пішки-пішки, заморожу дітям ніжки.
Після гри Дід втомився.
ДідМороз	Гарно веселились, але трішки я втомився.
Ведуча	Дідусю, відпочинь і послухай  вірші, які діти приготували тобі.
Діти розказують вірші.
Дід Мороз	На ялинку подивіться, у якій вона красі!
Тож давайте веселитись, в хоровод всі!
 Хоровод "Наша ялинка".
Дід Мороз	 (Запитує у героїв)
В ігри з дітками я грав?
В хороводі танцював?
Зміг дітей розвеселити?
Що я ще забув зробити?
Всі разом	Подарунки!!!
Дід Мороз йде за ялинку, витягує скриню з подарунками.
	Дід Мороз 	У чарівній моїй скриньці є для всіх малят гостинці.
Дід Мороз намагається відкрити скриню, але не може. 
Дід Мороз 	 Напевно треба сказати якісь  чарівні слова (згадує). Не відкривається. Спробую ще. Скринько, відкрийся одразу (пробує). Ні , не відкривається… Скринько, відкрийся за моїм наказом (сердито тупає ногою). Не відкривається… Скринько (лагідно), відкрийся хоч на хвилинку (пробує) . Не допомагає. Що ж мені робити?
Сніговик	Дідусю, може діти знають яким чарівним словом треба попросити скриньку.
Дід Мороз 	Діти , підкажіть яке це слово.
Ведуча	Діти , давайте всі разом скажемо це просте чарівне слово…
Діти		Будь ласка!
Дід Мороз 	Оце і все. Гаразд, спробую. (Звертається до скриньки) Скринько, відкрийся, будь ласка.
Повільно відкриває кришку, роздає подарунки.
	Дід Мороз 	Ну, що ж , здається всім роздали подарунки, нікого не забули?
	Разом	Тож всіх, хто є у цьому залі,
Із Новим роком ми вітаєм!
Бажаєм щастя вам усім,
Здоров'ячка у кожен дім!
Усмішок ніжних, чарівних,
Гілок ялинки запашних!
І на фото святкове просимо всіх!

----------

Lapsik 061 (08.11.2017), lilu71 (19.11.2017), na4a (17.11.2017), sv2ta (19.11.2017), T.Rimma (07.11.2017), zub-m (19.11.2017), александ (08.11.2017), Борковская Н (16.11.2017), ЕВ (09.11.2017), ИннаНичога (09.11.2017), Ирма 77 (07.11.2017), Кремень (08.11.2017), ЛанаНа1 (07.11.2017), Марахотина (07.11.2017), Оlga@ (07.11.2017), света73 (09.11.2017)

----------


## Іванка

НОВОРІЧНИЙ ЕКСПРЕС
Сценарій Новорічного свята для дітей старшої групи

Фанфари, виходять 4 дитини.
Діти

1.	Вітаєм всіх у цьому залі
Прекрасних ,дорогих гостей
Так довго ми усі чекали 
Цей новорічний гарний день !

2.	У казку будем вирушати 
Тож час не гаймо ні на мить
Бо стільки нам всього прийдеться 
Сьогодні встигнути здійснить .

3.	Можливо, зараз щось незвичне
На святі буде відбуватись ,
Тож будемо завжди готові,
Хоч часом можна й здивуватись. 

4.	 До дива всі приготувались? 
А плескати налаштувались?
Отож  дивіться всі, будь ласка,
Всі : Розпочинаєм новорічну казку …  

Відкриваються штори, повертаються до всіх дітей.
«Дзвоники дзвенять». 
Діти стають на півколо. 

 Діти 
5.Настала зима,і кожен з нас звик,
Що взимку приходить до нас Новий рік.
Це-свято веселе! Ялинка-краса!
Це-казка! Це диво! Це чудеса!

6. І ялинка в добрий час
Завітала знов до нас.
Сяє вогниками зал ,
В нас сьогодні - карнавал!

7. Усі співають,веселяться
Луна навкруг веселий сміх
Тому що в нас-чудове свято
А що за свято?
(разом)НОВИЙ РІК!!!!


8. Від душі прийміть вітання
І найкращі побажання,
У здоров’ї жити всім –
І дорослим , і малим!

9. Хай рік новий, мов казка дивна,
Прийде до кожної сім’ї,
І під ялиночку зимову
Дарунки принесе нові.
10. Навкруги блищать сніжинки 
Ходить вітер сніговій,
Будемо співати дзвінко,
Зустрічати рік Новий! 
Пісня про Новий рік.
Діти сідають на місця.
Ведуча	За вікном сніжку багато, рік Новий іде до нас
І ялиночку на свято ми прикрасили в цей час.
Правда гарна в нас ялинка? Є і кульки і сніжинки.
Треба ці зелені віти вогниками прикрасити.
Гей ви , зіроньки небесні, милі та прекрасні,
Засвітіть ясненько,  ялинку гарненьку.
Виходять дівчатка Зірочки.

Зірочки

1.  Нічка –чарівниця зорі розкидала
І усіх навколо так причарувала .
В темряві танцюють зірочки маленькі ,
Золоті ,красиві , ніжні і легенькі .
2.Ми – зірки-принцеси, чарівне сузір’я,
Будемо всі разом зараз танцювати,
 А хто нас побачить ,скажем по секрету,
Що бажання можна навіть загадати.
3. Зірочки-сестрички – швидше прилітайте,
На нічному небі в танці закружляйте !
Музика красива допоможе нам 
Вірний шлях покаже золотим зіркам !
4. У танку чарівнім зірочки кружляють,
І вогні ялинки скоро запалають.
Будем танцювати ,зоряне суцвіття,
І весь світ навколо буде нам радіти !

Під музику дівчатка біжать до ялинки, запалюють свічечки. 
«Таночок зірочок».

Ведуча	Дітки, подивіться ялинка засвітилась вогниками. І мені здається, що  вона хоче нам щось сказати .
Ялинка 	(на фоні чарівної музики голос)
Я – Ялинка, ось яка і пухнаста, і струнка.
Дякую вам малята, що  прийшли на свято! 
Чудову пісню заспівали,  і так гарно танцювали.          
 І у цей святковий час  маю я сюрприз для вас .
Він на гілочці лежить , блискітками мерехтить! 

Ведуча підходить до ялинки, розглядає гілочки і знаходить телефон.
Ведуча 	Ой ,що це ? Телефон. А ..це ж по вайберу прийшло повідомлення… Зараз прочитаю :	 
Я, Дід Мороз , вітаю всіх ! 
Я радий чути співи, сміх ,
Прийшов би я до вас раденько 
Та маю справ ще багатенько .
Тож пропоную вам, малята,
До мене в гості завітати .
Сідайте разом на експрес північний 
І вирушайте в казку новорічну .
Сніговичок цим потягом керує ,
Ніхто з ним у дорозі не нудьгує .
Через півсвіту потяг цей умить 
У край казковий вас домчить !


Ведуча дякує ялинці і звертається до дітей.
Ведуча 	Ой ,як цікаво ! Ну що ,малята ,поїдемо в гості до Дідуся Мороза ? А ось і чути наближення нашого Новорічного експреса !
Звучить стук коліс , гудок потяга . Заходить Сніговик-машиніст .
	Сніговик	Увага ! Увага ! Чекає на всіх нас розвага !
			В дорозі чекають пригоди, веселі пісні, хороводи .
Тож часу не гаймо і друзів скликаймо !
Ми чекаємо чудес і сідаємо в „Новорічний експрес”!
Ведуча 	А щоб час в дорозі нам пройшов швиденько,
Заспіваємо про зиму пісеньку гарненьку.
Пісня „Зимова пісенька”
Сніговик Ой , бачу там ще один пасажир поспішає!
Ведуча 	Сніговичок – кого ти там побачив ? 
Сніговик	 Я вам загадаю про нього загадку, ви все самі  зрозумієте !
Він у мультику живе і навчає всьому,
Кожен раз він відкриває , таємницю нову.
Як телевізор поремонтувати – 
Тут допоможе нам помагатор.
Як щось полагодити, підкрутити,
Експерименти як нові зробити .
Здогадались хто це , діти,
Ну, звичайно, це наш …Фіксик!
Виходить Фіксик.
Фіксик	Привіт, привіт усім, і дорослим і малим !
Я завжди щось поспішаю , і нове все відкриваю.
Вас так багато, і такі всі красиві! А куди ви їдете, діти? Я так люблю подорожувати, щось нове дізнаватися!
Ведуча 	Фіксику, ми їдемо в гості до Дідуся Мороза ,щоб розпочати найулюбленіше свято дітей – Новий рік! Так що приєднуйся до нас, будемо разом подорожувати !
Фіксик	Ура! Я – з задоволенням! Тим більше, що я теж дуже люблю Новий рік, люблю гратися, танцювати, і навіть можу навчити вас свого улюбленого таночку !
Таночок з Фіксиком 

Сніговик 	Що ж часу тепер не гаймо 
і в дорогу вирушаймо.
Діти чіпляються за Сніговиком і їдуть круг ялинки, співають.
На потязі швидкому вже їде дітвора
До дідуся Мороза. Ура! Ура! Ура!
Яскраво сяють зорі, дзвенить веселий сміх.
Під Новий, Новий, Новий, під Новий,Новий рік.

 Гудок перша зупинка, діти сіли на місця.
Сніговик 	Увага ! Зупинка ! Ой, малята, щось мені так гаряче стало …. Зараз подивлюсь по компасу, де це ми їдемо… А….ну звичайно,  адже ми потрапили в теплу східну країну,  якою править Султан Сулейман.
Заходить Султан  з лампою.
Султан 	Вітаю вас, о величаві друзі !
Ваш експрес – на нашій східній смузі …
Та щось не зовсім можу зрозуміти ,
Чому так шумно й гамірно  - тут, діти ….. 
Ведуча 	О, Султан-Сулейман, Ми просто поспішаємо в гості до Дідуся Мороза! Може, ти хочеш до нас приєднатися , і вирушити на Новорічний карнавал на Північ до Діда Мороза ?
Султан 	На Сході все розмірено і тихо,
Немає тут шуму, гаму й лиха.
І взагалі, у мене настрою немає,
Я навіть злого джина викликаю.
Напустить він чари на дітей
І Дід Мороз не дочекається гостей.
Фіксик	 Ой, друзі, Султан якийсь такий засмучений, що навіть злого джина хоче викликати з чарівної лампи. Треба цього не допустити . А давайте ми розвеселимо Султана і затанцюємо для нього танець прекрасних східних красунь ! 
Красуні розказують вірші, решта готуються до танцю.
Східні красуні
1. На Сході – завжди спокій і краса
Бо схід – це справжня казка й чудеса.
А ми всі вмієм гарно танцювати,
 І будемо Султана розважати !
2. Мотиві східні так усіх чарують,
 І казку в серці всім вони дарують .
Тож грай же ,музико чаруюча , гучніше,
Щоб усім гостям стало веселіше !
Східний танець.
Султан 	Ой , як же потішили мене ,ай дякую вам , дівчатка –красуні!!! Я тепер вже теж добрий став , і хочу з вами подорожувати, і до Дідуся Мороза їхати .
Фіксик 	 Ну ось , у нас на одного друга стало більше ,яка гарна компанія збирається на зустріч Нового року!
Діти і всі герої чіпляються за Сніговиком і їдуть круг ялинки, співають.
Ведуча 	Сніговичок, ану іди поглянь у віконце – ми ж напевно вже приїхали? Дивись, і зима, і новорічні вогники світять, але… Я щось не можу зрозуміти жодного вказівного надпису… Все написано не українською, а якоюсь дивною мовою …
Сніговик 	Ну ,судячи по всьому, ми ще не дістались до пункту призначення… Хоча, чекай, до нас іде новий пасажир …

Заходить Санта Клаус.
 Санта Клаус  Хелоу ,друзі ,всім привіт !
Хеппі нью єа вам від мене !
Бо вже радіє цілий світ ,
Святковий настрій лине в небо !
Ведуча 	Доброго дня! Скажіть, будь ласка , може я помиляюсь, але ви дуже схожі на нашого Дідуся Мороза, але все ж таки – Ви ж – це не він? 
Санта Клаус 	Я – той ,кого люблять і чекають всі дітки, той, хто може здійснити всі бажання , але англійський дідусь , і звати мене – Санта-Клаус. 
Сніговик 	Ну, я десь так і відчував, що ми ще не приїхали. Дуже радий з вами познайомитись . Але ж ми навіть не знаємо, як з вами правильно спілкуватись, ми ж і мову таку, англійську, не дуже якось розуміємо …
Санта Клаус 	Це зовсім не проблема – адже я знаю ,що дітки в дитячому садочку відвідують гурток англійської мови , і знають гарну пісеньку, англійською, правда, діти ?
Англійська пісня.
Санта Клаус  Молодці , діти ! Я був впевнений ,що ви гарно навчаєтесь цій мові на заняттях. Ось ,як гарно ви заспівали . Але я мушу залишити ваш потяг, адже на мене чекає дуже багато діток , яким я несу подаруночки і здійснення бажань ! Тож щасливого вам Нового року, привіт дідусю Морозу, до побачення !!!
Санта Клаус іде .
Сніговик 	Далі потяг наш рушає.
Ведуча	Зачекай, бачу Пінгвін до нас поспішає.
Виходить Пінгвін .
Пінгвін 	Вітаю я усіх малята ! Я теж люблю подорожувати !
І хоч не вмію я літати – 
Люблю всіх друзів розважати.
Бо я – Пінгвін , зимовий син . 
І знаю я секрет один –
Хто вправний, сильний і швидкий –
Завжди здоровий буде він .
Я хочу з вами погратися в рухливі ігри ! 
Гра-естафета .
Ведуча	Сніговичку, а ти знаєш,  я помітила в нашому Новорічному експресі ще одного птаха. 
Сніговик 	Якого ще птаха?
Ведуча 	Відгадай разом з дітками загадку про нього.
На дворі з самого ранку — 
Скрізь луна :»Ку-ку-рі-ку!» 
Гордо птах цей походжає,
 Дуже пишний хвостик має,
 Шпори, гребінець чарівний… 
Що за птах цей, дітки? …
 Ведуча 	Так, це Півник – символ Нового 2017 року. Півнику, покажись усім.
	Півник 	Ку-ку-рі-ку ! Я рік Новий розпочинаю !
І всіх навколо з святом привітаю !
Хай рік Новий лише в достатку буде ,
Нехай біди і суму більш не буде !
Хай щастя прийде в Півня рік в оселі ,
 Щоб всі були здорові , і веселі !
Ку-ку-рі-ку!!!!

Сніговик 	Ви знаєте , друзі ,так весело ще ніколи не було в моєму потязі ,це справжнє свято . Я так люблю ,коли діти щасливі і веселі . А може, ви ще щось затанцюєте, спеціально для мене ?
Танець хореографа.
Сніговик Шановні пасажири, кінцева зупинка. От ми з вами й приїхали на Північ до Дідуся Мороза. Якось так темно , снігом все закидано, нічого не видно …
Фіксик Я знаю , як виправити цю ситуацію – потрібно додати якомога більше світла, щоб освіти стежинку . Адже Дідусь Мороз не зможе побачити, де саме стоїть наш Новорічний експрес в такій темноті , і не прийде до нас.
Сніговик   А я навіть здогадуюсь ,хто освітить шлях  для Дідуся Мороза – це ж маленькі гномики зі своїми ліхтариками!
Вихід гномів з ліхтарями.
Гноми	1. Ми маленькі гномики - друзі для маляток .
Весело стрічаємо Новорічне свято.
2. В лісі цілий день гуля віхола-метелиця,
Сніг довкола простирадлом 
Білим-білим  стелиться.
3. Замело у лісі тому всі кругом дороги,
Дід Мороз шукає шлях , позбивав всі ноги.
4.Є у нас ліхтарики чарівні і світлі.
Будем з ними танцювати і зимі радіти.
5.Ми візьмем ліхтарики, щоб шлях освітити
Й Дідуся Мороза радо щоб зустріти !
6.Діду Морозу ми допоможемо,
Таночком веселим темряву переможемо.
7. Білосніжко мила, біжи мерщій до нас,
Бо танок весели розпочати час.	
Танець Гномиків з ліхтариками.
Ведуча	Доріжку освітили, тож погукаємо всі разом	Діда Мороза.
Звучать фанфари ,виходить Дід Мороз,  підходить до батьків.
Дід Мороз	Добрий день, мої малята, всіх вітаю я зі святом!
(дивується)
Як же ви повиростали! За обідом все з’їдали?
Й це далося вам взнаки?
Ведуча 	Дідусю! Це не діточки!
Мами й тата там сидять,
Не побачив ти малят!
Дід Мороз Киньте в Діда подушки!!! Думав я – то іграшки!
Причепурені й блищать… Хіба міг я їх впізнать?
Скільки радості в очах - ніби зорі в небесах,
Бо у них іскриться сміх – переплутати не гріх!
Чому притихли, малята, вставайте!
В ігри зі мною пограйте!
Гра «Дід Мороз-паровоз»
Загадує загадки
ДідМороз	Гарно веселились, але трішки я втомився.
Ведуча	Відпочинь і послухай зараз на нашому святі -  пряме включення  « Новорічного радіо» з вітальною програмою.
Дівчатка-ведучі
1. Я знаю, нас почути раді ви,
Отож, в ефірі – Новорічне радіо.
2. Казковий час – дванадцята година.
Пора почути вам такі новини.
1. Опівночі, сьогодні, точно як торік,
Розпочалося свято – Новий рік.
2. Прошу сприймати сказане всерйоз:
На нашому ефірі – справжній Дід Мороз.
1. І, як завжди, несе він у торбинці
Для кожного із нас свої гостинці.
2. Який же цей дідусь хороший!
Щороку подарунки всім приносить…
В його мішку для всіх – всього-всього…
Давайте й ми порадуєм його!
1. Зібралися разом геть усі  звірята,
І дуже хочуть тебе, Діду, привітати.
За доброту твою усі цієї ночі
Подарувать дарунки тобі хочуть.
Ведучі йдуть,  звірята виходять до  Діда  Мороза з подарунками. Дід приймає їх, оглядає, дякує і складає поруч.
Мишка 	Я для тебе невеличкі змайструвала рукавички,
Тепленькі, пухові, різнокольорові.
Щоб в долоні ти не хукав, швидше одягай на руки.
Рукавичок ось дві штуки, щоб не мерзли руки.
Дарує рукавички.
Киця	Ляжеш, як не буде сну на подушку чарівну.
		Це така чудова річ – будеш спати цілу ніч!
І насняться сни казкові, добрі, різнокольорові.
		Про зимові, гарні дні ти почуєш там пісні.
Дарує подушку.
Лисичка	 Я лисичка, я сестричка на шопінг ходила,
В дорогому бутіку класний крем купила.
Щоб позбавитись від зморшок, я дарую крему горщик.
	У люстерко подивись, на ніч кремом намастись.
Дарує люстерко і горщик з написом «КРЕМ»
Їжачок 	Я улітку назбирав 
Лікарських багато трав,
			Їжачиха настій зробила,
Щоб коліна не боліли.
Дарує банку  з написом «НАСТІЙ».
Вовк		Я дарую окуляри –Маю їх чотири пари.
Будеш бачити довкола так чудово, як ніколи.
Дарує окуляри.
Білочка 	Ну, а я даю мобільний і поповнення пакет.
Можеш спілкуватись вільно навіть через інтернет.
Дарує мобільний телефон
Дід Мороз	На ялинку подивіться, у якій вона красі!
Тож давайте веселитись, в хоровод всі!
 Хоровод «Валянки» 
Дід Мороз	 (Запитує у героїв)
В ігри з дітками я грав?
В хороводі танцював?
Зміг дітей розвеселити?
Що я ще забув зробити?
Всі разом	Подарунки!!!
Дід Мороз йде за ялинку, витягує скриню з подарунками.
	Дід Мороз 	У чарівній моїй скриньці є для всіх малят гостинці.
Дід Мороз намагається відкрити скриню, але не може. 
Дід Мороз 	 Напевно треба сказати якісь  чарівні слова (згадує). Не відкривається. Спробую ще. Скринько, відкрийся одразу (пробує). Ні , не відкривається… Скринько, відкрийся за моїм наказом (сердито тупає ногою). Не відкривається… Скринько (лагідно), відкрийся хоч на хвилинку (пробує) . Не допомагає. Що ж мені робити?
Сніговик	Дідусю, може діти знають яким чарівним словом треба попросити скриньку.
Дід Мороз 	Діти , підкажіть яке це слово.
Ведуча	Діти , давайте всі разом скажемо це просте чарівне слово…
Діти		Будь ласка!
Дід Мороз 	Оце і все. Гаразд, спробую. (Звертається до скриньки) Скринько, відкрийся, будь ласка.
Повільно відкриває кришку, роздає подарунки.
	Дід Мороз 	Ну, що ж , здається всім роздали подарунки, нікого не забули?
	Разом	Тож всіх, хто є у цьому залі,
Із Новим роком ми вітаєм!
Бажаєм щастя вам усім,
Здоров'ячка у кожен дім!
Усмішок ніжних, чарівних,
Гілок ялинки запашних!
І на фото святкове просимо всіх!

----------

Anechka_Rom (23.09.2018), Lazurnaya (15.11.2017), maliatko964 (14.11.2017), Maria-- (24.11.2018), net27520 (19.10.2018), Olia Medvedeva (03.11.2019), sv2ta (19.11.2017), Svetlana Shkolovaya (26.11.2019), Yakusha (24.11.2018), zub-m (19.11.2017), Борковская Н (16.11.2017), ЕВ (09.11.2017), ИннаНичога (09.11.2017), Ирма 77 (07.11.2017), ЛанаНа1 (07.11.2017), Марахотина (07.11.2017), Паганини (27.11.2018), Рудометова (13.11.2017)

----------


## Maria--

> НОВОРІЧНИЙ ЕКСПРЕС
> Сценарій Новорічного свята для дітей старшої групи


Дуже дякую! Дуже класний сценарій, візьму на наступний рік на свою старшу!

----------

mria67mria67 (24.11.2019), Yakusha (24.11.2018), Ната_ли (06.11.2019)

----------


## Nezabudka157

Сценарій з домовиком знаходиться на сторінці 25 ( на початку) Верніться, будь ласка, трохи назад.
 :Smile3:  :Smile3: 




> Классная музыка подобрана, особенно луномороз )


Дякую! :Smile3:

----------

mria67mria67 (24.11.2019), Svetlana Shkolovaya (25.11.2018)

----------


## міла4ка

Новорічна казка (Старша група)
Ведуча : Шановні батьки1 Сьогодні у нас радісне і чарівне свято. Ми зустрічаємо Новий рік! Хай це свято назавжди залишиться у ваших спогадах, як світлий промінчик у вашому повсякденному житті, хай принесе добрий настрій, багато усмішок, щасливих хвилин.
Під святкову музику діти заходять до залу.

Ведуча : Ходила лісом казочка у білім кожушку
І забіліла стежечка від білого сніжку
Гілля заквітло інеєм і заіскрився лід
Ходила казка в білому, лишала білий слід.
Тож давайте разом помандруємо до зимової казки.

(Мами одягнені у шапочки, шарфики, рукавички)
Перша мама: Привіт, подружки! Як вам ця зима? Я тут собі надумалась сама: Мороза-Діда не було й нема — Навіщо ж його кликати дарма?
Друга мама: Запросимо — прийде якийсь дідок, А ми ж то знаєм, що нема казок!
Третя мама: Приблизно так подумала і я. І думка з цього приводу моя: Замовить треба через Інтернет Для всіх дітей даруночки в момент.
Перша мама:   Нехай радіє дітвора кирпатоноса,     А рік Новий пройде і без Мороза.
Мами, продовжуючи бесіду йдуть із зали, Хлопчик, похнюпивши голову залишається стояти біля центральної стіни. Під веселу музику четверо дітей з місць вибігають у центр зали, починають грати у сніжки. «Прилітає» Сорока, походжає біля дітей.
Діти (по черзі): Скоро свято надійде.
Дід Мороз до нас прийде. Гарні гарні він для нас Подаруночки припас.
Хлопчик: Зачекайте, любі діти! Не виходить нам радіти.
Захотіли наші мами, Не порадившись із нами,
Щоб нам свято обійшлося Без ялинки, без Мороза. 
Сорока: Я сорока білобока, 
Все я бачу із висока, знаю я новини всі:Що  за свято для дитинки, Без казок і без ялинки?
новина ця невесела – Розтрохтіти усім треба! Скре-кеке, скре-кеке!
(Сорока улітає)
Ведуча:І сорока-білобока Полетіла на всі боки
Все літала, скрекотала Про новину сповіщала
 Хлопчик:
А давайте тишком-нишком утечемо І самі Мороза-Діда ми знайдемо.
Разом з ним влаштуємо ми свято, А дорослі і не будуть знати,
Під веселу музику діти обходять залу, У цей час біля ширми стають три Ялинки, які символізують лісову галявину. Діти заходять «до лісу», йдуть між Ялинок.
Перша дитина:
Ми у ЛІСІ знайдемо стежинку,
Виберемо гарненьку ялинку
І запросимо на свято звірів,
Хай повірить в казку, хто й не вірив.
Друга дитина? Ой, насипала снігу зима —
Ні стежок, ні доріжок нема, Гляньте — дим он угору пливе. Може, хтось в цьому лісі живе?
До зали забігає Хатка на курячих ніжках. Ялинки сідають на місця.
Третя дитина: (читає надпис на Хатинці):
«Потомствена   знахарка   Баба   Яга:   зніму   вроки,   розпитаю,   підкажу, поворожу».
Четверта дитина: Серед лісу Хатка стомлена стоїть. Скільки ж тобі, Хатко?
Хатка на курячих ніжках:
Та вже сто століть! Прилетить хазяйка на мітлі простій, І мені накаже: «Не стогни, а стій!» І стояти буду я у цім дворі, Доки буде треба казки дітворі.,
Четверта дитина: Хай же достигають груші на вербі.
Дорога Хатинко, дякуєм тобі!
Діти вклоняються Хатці на курячих ніжках. До зали влітає на мітлі Баба Яга, за нею входить Кіт.
Баба Яга :Що ж це сталося, хочу я знати. Що посміли мене турбувати?! Я сиджу собі вдома — варю щось, печу. Якщо треба кудись — на мітлі полечу,
ч*
Ану геть звідси!
Кіт:Та не сердься ти, бабусю, на діток! Бачиш, як вони промерзли — до кісток, Каже нам прогноз погоди: буде сніг, Та такий, що знов засипле все і всіх. Отож ліпше ти нам пісню заспівай, Своїм співом наших гостей звеселяй,
Пісня Баби Яги і танок.
Баба Яга;А чого ви по лісу блукаєте І пригод небезпечних шукаєте?
Хлопчик:Підкажи нам, бабусю, хоч ти, Як нам Діда Мороза знайти,
Бо вже скільки по лісу пройшли,
А живої душі не знайшли.
Баба Яга дістає та розкладає на килимку різні карти; карту світу, карту України, гральні карти.
Баба Яга: Ось я карти свої розкладу І Дідуся Мороза знайду. Бачу я якусь хатинку,
(Котові) глянь і ти.
 Кіт: Справді! Можу й я туди піти. Дітям стежку покажу я через ліс, Захищатиму, хоч хто б до них поліз. 
Баба Яга: Добре, Коте, з дітьми йди. Та не барись І швидесенько додому повернись!
Діти з котом під музику ідуть по колу, а у цей час Баба Яга та хатка на курячих ніжках залишають залу. Біля ширми знову стають Ялинки. Тримаючись за руки, вони хитаються вправо-вліво. Діти підходять до Ялинок.
Діти (по черзі): Довгий шлях попереду чекає,
Але це нас зовсім не лякає,
Доки йдемо лісовою ми стежинкою,
Можна вибрати для свята і ялинку нам.
А вони такі розкішн ,
Запашні, густі та пишні.
Вірші Ялинок:
У ліску лісочку виросла ялинка В гілочках зелених наче пух, сніжинки Дід Мороз в садочок завітав санками Він привіз ялинку з пишними гілками.
Чудова ялинка Ялинка- дивинка Вогнями іскриться Неначе Жар-птиця .

Сніжинки тихо падають І сніг неначе вата А в лісі всі під Новий рік Очікують на свято. Зелені ми Ялиночки у Новорічний час Всі будемо кружляти І звеселяти вас. 
 Таночок «Ялинок»
Виходить Зайчик
Зайчик:
 Я веселий Зайчик,Зайчик-пострибайчик, Дякую Ялинкам, Що ховають взимку
Перша дитина:
Хоч ялинок тух що й ну,
Треба вибрати одну! І не вирішу нізащо, Яка буде з них найкраща.
Друга дитина:Ну ж бо , Зайчику, скажи, Цю задачку розв'яжи! 
Зайчик підходить до однієї Ялинки, бере її за руку, Усі інші Ялинки сідають на свої місця.
Зайчик: Йди сюди, Ялинко мила, Що мене ховала й гріла, Хоч Ялинок тут й багато, Візьмемо тебе на свято.
Виходить Лисиця 
Лисиця: І мене потрібно взяти. Я не буду заважати. Хвостиком, як і завжди,
Замітатиму сліди 
 Виходить Кабан.
Кабан:Якщо з вами йде Лисиця, То мені також не спиться. Можна, з вами я піду Вам дорогу прокладу?
Всі беруться заруки, обходять залу по колу декламуючи вірші Усі (разом): Лісом ми прямуємо, Весело танцюємо Бо вже скоро, бо вже ось
Хатка, де живе Мороз
Виконується танок « Звірів»
Дорослі прибирають,ширму стає видно хатку Діда Мороза. Перед нею сидить на лавці Дід Мороз, тримаючи у руках мобільний телефон.
Діл Мороз: Я — Мороз Червоний ніс, Подарунки людям ніс Сотні, сотні років! Не лякав мене ні ліс. Ані сніг глибокий. Від Ворони в МТС Я отримав СМС, Що мене немає Тиск піднявся до небес,
Що робить, не знаю. Я весь неначе уві сні — Як же далі жить мені?!
Діти з Ялинкою підходять до хатки, голосно співаючи.
Усі (разом):
Сієм, вієм, повіваєм, З Новим роком всіх вітаєм! 
Дід Мороз (бачить дітей): От так диво, от так діти! Змусили мене радіти! Як це ви сюди дійшли? Як же ви мене знайшли?
Хлопчик:
ВІра в казку приведе!
Хто повірить — той знайде.
Бо не свято для дитинки
Без Мороза, без Ялинки.
Діти з веселим шумом вітаються з Дідом Морозом.
Дід Мороз : Дочекався я! Гостей Повна-повна хата. Нумо, друзі, хоровод Разом танцювати.' 
Хоровод « Білий снігу-сніженьку»
(Знов виходять мами) 
Перша мама: Проминуло три години, Як нема ніде дитини. Де шукать? Чекати звідки? Я питала у сусідки, Всі оббігала двори —-Вкрали, що не говори!
Друга мама:
Я свою також шукаю, Що робити — вже й не знаю! 
Третя мама: І моєї моєї теж нема, Я вже сивію сама!
На середину зали «вилітає» Сорока
Сорока:Гей , усі , хто мене чує Хай не дуже панікує Хоч мене і не питають, Я скажу, бо справді знаю: Подалися діти в ліс, Де Мороз — Червоний ніс! 
Друга мама: Кажуть, що чудес немає, А Сорока ж — розмовляє! 
Третя мама: Тож мерщій дітей шукати!
Перша мама: Доведеться поблукати!
Мами під музику обходять залу у цей час стають зліва направо :Пічка з пиріжком у руках. Молочна Річка зі склянкою молока, Яблунька з яблуком. Дорослі виносять у центр зали камінь з надписом. Мами гуртом підходять до нього.
Друга мама:Що за диво? Знову казка. Ось і камінь вам, будь ласка.
Читають по черзі
Перша мама: Хто ліворуч повертає — Діток в лісі розшукає.
Перша мама йде до Пічки.
Друга мама:Як праворуч хто піде, Діток в лісі він знайде.
Друга мама йде до Яблуньки.
Третя мама:А хто прямо подається, Той без діток не вернеться.
Третя мама йде до Молочної Річки.
Перша мама (до Пічки)
Підкажи-но, Пічко-мати, Де мені дітей шукати?
Пічка :Пиріжка мого з'їсте, Покажу вам шлях за те, Перша мама їсть пиріжок.
Ви прямуйте через ліс, Там Мороз — Червоний ніс. Перша мама виходить із зали.
Друга мама (до Яблуньки): Можеш, Яблунько, сказати, Де мені дітей шукати?
Яблунька:Яблучко моє з'їсте — Покажу вам шлях за те.
Друга мама їсть яблуко.
Ви прямуйте через ліс,
Там Мороз — Червоний ніс.
Друга мама виходить із зали.
Третя мама: (до Молочної Річки): Поможи, Річко Молочка,
Бо знайти я діток хочу. 
Молочна річка: Поможу я, я така, Лиш попийте молока.
Третя мама п 'є молоко. 
Ви прямуйте через ліс, Там Мороз — Червоний ніс.
Третя мама залишає залу.. 
Звучить таємнича музика. Дорослі прибирають ширму, відкриваючи хатку Діда Мороза.. На лавці сидить Дід Мороз, а довкола нього — діти та звірі. Зрізних боків до зали входять три мами, дивуються, бачачи Діда Мороза.
Мами (по черзі): 
-Справжнє диво, справжня казка, Справжній Дід Мороз, не маска!
-Отаке і не насниться! Значить, казка — не дурниця! 
-І слова ці золоті: Треба казку у житті! 
Мами сідають на свої місця.
Ведуча:  Зараз ми вам доведемо, що наше свято і є казка, і казка ця не кінчається.
Пісня «Під Новий рік»
Дід Мороз : А чому досі ялиночка вогнями не сяє? Діти , давайте скажемо:
 « Один ,два, три! Яличко світи!!» 
Ялинка засвітилася вогниками.
Дід Мороз: Будуть хай свята чудові, а малята всі здорові. Хай живуть у щасті люди і пісні лунають всюди.
Отож руки всі давайте! І у хоровод ставайте! Дискотеку розпочнемо, І таночок заведемо! 
Усі стають у хоровод, співають пісню, пританцьовуючи.
Пісня «Дискотека «Вау!» 
Дід Мороз: Щось мені дуже гаряче стало. Ну ж бо, охолодіть мене!

Танок «Сніговиків» 
Дід Мороз: От спасибі, любі мої! Тепер я вже так охолов, що можу з вами в заморозки гратися, Ану ж бо! 
Проводить гра Діда Мороза з дітьми «Заморожу».
Гра «Заморожу».
Дід Мороз Я крокую чуки –чуки, заморожу дітям …руки.
Я крокую чоки –чоки, заморожу дітям… щоки.
Я крокую уха-уха, заморожу дітям …вуха.
Я крокую пішки-пішки, заморожу дітям ніжки.
Дід Мороз: Дякую, дітоньки А тепер, хто хоче мені пісню станцювати, танець розказати чи віршик заспівати — прошу!
Ведуча : Щось ти дідусю заплутався.
Давайте, діти, допоможемо Діду Морозу: пісню (діти — «Заспіва¬ти!»), танець (діти — «Станцювати!»), віршик (діти — «Розказа¬ти).
Діти читають вірші:
Починаємо наш бал Новорічний карнавал 
Запросили ми на свято Новий рік -гостей багато
 За вікном біліє сніг Падають, сніжинки 
А у залі гомін, сміх Це прийшла ялинка.

Новий рік, Новий рік! Йде мов добрий чарівник
 На річках скляні мости В білих шапках всі хати 
І ялинка в добрий час Завітала знов до нас
 Сяє вогниками зал В нас сьогодні карнавал!

Рік Новий крокує гордо Йде з дарункам до нас 
Тож ми хочемо сьогодні Побажати в добрий час
 Щоб добро було у хаті Та лунав веселий сміх 
Щоб були усі веселі І щасливі цілий рік.

Ми веселі всі малята Всі прибралися до свята
 Щоб раділи разом з нами Наші тата наші мами 
Нам дуже дуже весело Це свято зустрічати 
І пісеньку веселу Ми будемо співати.
Пісня « Рип-рип-рип» Муз. Н.Шевченко сл.В.Пароновоі. 
Біле біле все навколо ясне чисте як ніколи
 Мов пухнаста ковдра ліг скрізь на землю білий сніг
 І тупочуть ноженята по блискучому сніжку 
Це ж у нас сьогодні свято у дитячому садку.

Ми любим Зимонька тебе Твій іній і льодок 
І сні пухнастий на гілках Санчата і каток
 Для нас ялинку ти несеш щороку на поріг
 Здається казкою усе Коли іде твій сніг

Ой весела внас Зима Веселішої нема
 Грає срібними зірками Снігом землю обійма 
Ой струнка ялинка в нас Скількі сяє тут прикрас
 Ми зібралися юрбою разом с піснею новою 
Рік Новий зустріти час!

Сьогодні весело у нас Ми рік Новий стрічаємо 
Усіх хто в залі є в цей час Ми гаряче вітаємо
 На маскарад святковий зібралися усі 
І настрій тут чудовий І радісні пісні.
Пісня «Біла зимонька» муз. М.Ведмедері сл.в.Клєнца.

Темно у хаті, темно на дворі 
мишка шкребеться десь у коморі 
Сплять і дорослі, сплять і малі, 
він лиш крокує в цю ніч по землі.
 Добрими в хату загляне очима 
міх величезний несе за плечима 
Там подарунки на різні смаки : 
кубики, пазли, машинки, ляльки 
У діда Мороза роботи багато 
треба дарунки роздати до свята
 Щоб зранку щасливі всі діти були
 і під ялинкою мрію знайшли.
Дід Мороз: Ой, лишенько, я ледь не забув про солодкі подарунки. Мої Цукерки певно знудилися, Я ж навмисно приберіг їх на кінець свята. А цукерки ось які;    —І великі, і меткі, і веселі, і смачні
Не було таких ще, ні.
Вибігають Цукерки
Вірші цукерок:
-Ми ,цукерки,смакота  Любить нас вся дітвора
-Гарно вбралися на свято Пахощів від нас багато
-Смачно нас приготували Потім гарно впакували
Та ми дуже не хотіли б  Щоби нас малята з*їли
-Звемося ми цукерками У кожної свій смак
І «білочка», і «зірочка», також «Червоний мак»
-Солодки цукерки,веселі дівчата
Ми будем сьогодні для вас танцювати

Танок «Цукерок»
Дід Мороз : 
Дякую, Цукерочки, що «підсолодили» наш новорічний настрій.
Який я вдячний вам, малята, що побував у вас на святі!
Які ви дружні всі, талановиті, ялинка ваша – краща в світі!
Ви мене всі розважали
І співали й танцювали,
І за це усім я вам подаруночки роздам.
Роздає подарунки.
 З Новим роком всіх вітаю, і усім я вам бажаю,
Щоб казкова ніч тривала, щастя людям дарувала,
щоб веселі і здорові, дітки ці росли чудові

Під веселу музику усі учасники свята залишають залу.
В основі лежить казка з журналу «Муз.керівник»2010.

----------

Janett (01.12.2018), Marsianka (27.11.2018), mria67mria67 (24.11.2019), nas. (27.11.2018), Pashavna (17.11.2019), poi2 (06.11.2019), Zhanochka14 (25.11.2018), ИннаНичога (24.11.2018), мира (24.11.2018), Ната_ли (25.11.2018)

----------


## міла4ка

«ЧЕРЕВИЧОК  для СНІГУРОНЬКИ» ( Середня група)
Вихід дітей під хоровод
01      Хоровод «наш веселий хоровод»
Ведуча:
Співа прощальнії пісні,
Славетний рік старий 
Але не будемо сумні
 Бо рік іде новий 
Хай всюди музика лунає
Радіє весь дитячий сад 
Ялинка барвами заграє 
Для всіх дорослих і малят!
02   Пісня «Наша ялинонька змерзла у ліску» 
Сяє світиться весь зал
 В нас сьогодні карнавал, 
Сніг лягає на поріг
 Місяць хмарку взяв за ріг 
Заздро дивиться в наш зал, 
Хоче теж на карнавал.

Новий рік, новий рік, 
 Йде мов добрий чарівник, 
На річках - скляні мости. 
У лісах - густі сніги, 
І ялинка в добрий час 
Увійшла у зал до нас.
Ведуча:
Сідайте, діти, будь ласка І ми побачимо тут казку Для вас можливо і незвичну Бо казка буде новорічна.
Тік-так,тік-так
Біжать хвилинки й бал настав Але ж погляньте ,гості, діти Хто цей чарівний черевичок Нам під ялинкою поклав?
03   Під веселу музику стрибає зайчик і знаходить черевичок.
Зайчик: цікаво, хто це загубив?(бере черевичок і стрибає далі)
Ведуча: Зайчику ,що трапилось? Ти чого такий схвильований?
Зайчик:
Коли на свято до вас йшов
То черевичок я знайшов
Але як це може бути'?
Одного не можна взути!
Ведуча:
Діти, ви не губили черевички?
Шановні гості, а у вас всі черевички на місці?
Що ж нам робити? Хто допоможе?
Сніжиночки, всі сюди!
Зайця виручіть з біди! І у цей святковий час, Затанцюйте ви для нас!
Вірші сніжинок:
Ми із неба прилетіли 
На ялинку разом сіли

Ми - сніжинки білі-білі,
Снігом вкриємо все вміло
Буде гарно навкруги
Для малої дітвори.

Я сніжиночка біленька
Як та зірочка гарненька
У таночку я кружляю
Землю снігом укриваю

Кришталеві ми сніжинки
Білосніжні балеринки
І до вас, в веселім танці
Летимо в ночі і вранці

Ми сніжинки-балеринки
Все танцюєм без зупинки
Дивна музика луна
Грає нам сама зима
 (присідають в купку)
Танок «Сніжинок»
Ведуча: подивіться, скільки снігу намело Всі доріжки замело. Що ж нам робити? Хто допоможе? (Вихід сніговичків)
 Вірші сніговиків
І Ми малі сніговики                                        
Зліплені із снігу                                            
Стоїмо ми у дворі                                         
Діточкам на втіху. 

5. Сніговик казковий я 
З снігу вся моя сім*я 
поспішав я у садок
Привітати всіх діток. 

3. Ми доріжки підмітаєм 
Хлопчаки-сніговики 
Від садочку до хатинки
 Від хатинки до ріки.
4. Ми малі сніговички
Весело крокуємо 
Нас замети на шляху 
Зовсім не турбують.
5 Тільки випаде сніжок
Мітли ми візьмемо
І доріжки у садку
 Дружно заметемо.

04 Танок сніговиків 

Зайчик:
Черевички всі у вас, Тож не буду гаять час.
Треба далі вирушати, підкажіть, де ще шукати?

Ведуча: Тоді, щоб другий черевик знайти Потрібно в ліс тобі іти Всі стежинки обходити, Кого зустрінеш-попросити Щоб вони затанцювали Свої ніжки показали.
Зайчик:
Так, до лісу я піду,
Й черевичок там знайду!
05    (стрибає до лісу, з-за ялинки падають шишки)
Ведуча:
Хто це кидає тут шишки Хто пустує в лісі нишком? Вас, більчаток, не впізнала Оце так пожартували! У танок скоріш ідіть Свої ніжки покажіть.
Вірші білочок:
1.Сніг біленький пролітає Свято гарне наступає
2В гості білочки до вас Завітали у цей час.
З.Ми білочки маленькі Пухнасті і гарненькі
4Встали рано ми сьогодні Нарядились дуже модно
5Модні зачисні у нас Білочки ми – просто клас!
6Ми стрибаєм скік та скік Бо сьогодні Новий рік!
06 Таночок білочок
Зайчик:
Черевички всі у вас,
Тож не буду гаять час.(махає рукою)
Підкажіть мені, малята,
Де ж це черевик шукати?
Ведуча:
Он ведмедики лежать, Під ялиночкою сплять. Гей ,ведмеді, годі спати, Треба трохи погуляти! У танок скоріш ідіть. Свої ніжки покажіть.
Вірші ведмедиків: 
1 Взимку нам потрібно спати 
Та не спиться ведмежатам
 Бо в чудовий день зими
Новий рік святкуєм ми
2 Застелили свої ліжка 
Потім гралися у сніжки 
Бабу снігову зліпили
І на свято поспішили
З Ми маленькі ведмежата 
В гості ми прийшли на свято
Будем разом танцювать 
З Новим роком вас вітать!
07 «Танок ведмедів»
Зайчик:
Черевички всі у вас , Тож не буду гаять час. Підкажіть мені, малята. Де ж це черевик шукати?
Ведуча:
В ліс до гномів поспішай,
Ти у них іще спитай.                      (вихід гномів)
Вірші гномів. 
1 А ось і ми! А ось і ми!
Сьогодні чудове свято зими                             ^
Ми веселі, чарівні 
Братці- гномики малі!
2 Онуки ми Мороза 
І схожі ми на нього
Та тільки заморозить
Не можемо нікого
З Ми гноми,гноми, гномики 
Веселі та смішні 
Ми любим наші вогники 
І жарти і пісні.
08 Танок гномів
Зайчик:
Добрий день чарівні гноми
Черевичок вам знайомий?(показує)
Ні (машуть головою)
Ви теж черевички не губили? - ні
Увесь ліс я обійшов
Черевичка не знайшов.
Ведуча: Що робити?
Ми покличем зараз фею
Порадимося, зайчик, з нею.
Ведуча:
Фея, ми тебе вітаємо Та відповісти благаємо, Чий це черевик згубився?
І куди другий подівся?
Фея - Добрий день мої малята Я вітаю вас зі святом Вам секрет я розгадаю Чий це черевик я знаю. В темнім лісі на горбочку
8 крижаному теремочку Там снігуронька живе Черевик чарівний жде Коли дарунки розносила То вона його згубила.
09   Зайчик: Дякую!(підходить до будиночка,стукає у віконце, з-за будиночка виходить Снігуронька)
Снігуронька: Здрастуйте мої малята! Любий зайчик і звірята Рада б з вами танцювати Та немає що взувати Загубивсь у лісі мій Черевичок чарівний. 
Зайчик: (протягує черевик) Ось мерщій його взувай, Веселитись починай!
10  Вихід Діда Мороза.
 Дід Мороз:
Добрий день ,малята милі,
От і знову я у вас.
Від душі прийміть вітання,
І найкращі побажання.
У здоров*ї бути всім
І дорослим і малим.
А чому це ялинка не світиться вогнями?
 А-ну ,ялинко, усміхнись
Раз-два-три ,вогнями засвітись!
11 Запалення вогників на ялинці.
У такий святковий час в хоровод я кличу вас
12  Пісня «Любий наш дідусь»
Ведуча: ой як гарно ти танцював, мабуть стомився,сідай ,відпочинь.
Дід Мороз:
Досить я потанцював
Признаю,старіти став.
Ведуча: Діду Морозе твоя внучка Снігуронька разом з дітками підготували для тебе пісеньку. Послухай будь ласка.
13 Пісня «Зимонька-зима»
Ведуча: діти,в цей зимовий час,веселі ігри кличуть вас!
14  Гра«                        .»
Ведуча: Діду Морозе, а ти приніс діткам подарунки?
Дід Мороз: так ,я поклав їх у чарівну скриню. 
Ведуча Підходить до будиночка.
 Скринька гарна тут стоїть
А на ній замок висить
Дід Мороз:Скриню ключик відкриває 
Та нажаль його немає (
Ведуча: Діти,  

15 (знімають його з ялинки). А зараз спробуємо відімкнути ним скриню.
16 Відмикають скриню і роздають подарунки.
Ведуча і Зайчик:
Рік новий казковий час Хай здивує щастям вас
Будьте добрі та здорові І живіть усі в любові.
Світла, радощів багато, Щоб життя було,як свято!!!!

----------

Janett (01.12.2018), mria67mria67 (24.11.2019), Nezabudka157 (03.11.2019), Pina (26.10.2019), poi2 (06.11.2019), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (26.11.2018), Svetlana Shkolovaya (26.11.2019), tasik (05.12.2018), Катюшка knopka (29.10.2019), Ната_ли (28.11.2018), Наталия Михайловна (01.11.2019), Пензева Людмила (04.10.2019)

----------


## Olga_ru

> "НІЧ У МАГАЗИНІ ІГРАШОК"
> Новорічне свято для дітей старшої групи
> (Зала оформлена у вигляді магазину іграшок. На прилавках стоять іграшки)
> 
> Продавець : Увага! Увага!
> Всі поспішайте, прості перехожі – нас не минайте!
> Усі завітайте до нас на гостину,
> До нашого іграшкового магазину!
> Тут ляльки й ведмеді, а далі пройдете – 
> ...


Гарна ідея, мені дуже сподобався сценарій! Можна попросити музику до нього, буду дуже вдячна. З повагою, Оля!

----------

irinabondar2468 (01.12.2018), mantos7 (25.11.2018), mria67mria67 (24.11.2019), Zhanochka14 (25.11.2018), ИннаНичога (27.11.2018), ирина махно (24.11.2018), Марахотина (24.11.2018)

----------


## Soleigr

Дуже вдячна ІРИНЦІ БОНДАР - за чудову ідею, нашим ТАЛАНОВИТИМ форумчанкам - за музичний матеріал та УСІМ-УСІМ хто допоміг мені втілити усі ідеї в ЧУДОВИЙ сценарій Новорічного СВЯТА!!!!! 


"НІЧ У МАГАЗИНІ ІГРАШОК"

Новорічне свято для дітей старшої групи

(Зала оформлена у вигляді магазину іграшок. На прилавках стоять іграшки)
*Продавець:* Увага! Увага!
Всі поспішайте, прості перехожі – нас не минайте!
Усі завітайте до нас на гостину,
До нашого іграшкового магазину!
Тут ляльки й ведмеді, а далі пройдете – 
Ялинку до свята собі ви знайдете!
Ви не соромтесь, проходьте, шукайте
Будь – яку іграшку собі вибирайте!

(Звучить П.І.Чайковський «Танець Феї Драже». В магазині стає людно (працівники садочку або батьки обходять дітей на «прилавках»), покупці вибирають собі іграшки. 
Під музику Продавець показує покупцям на годинник – потрібно закривати магазин. Покупці розходяться, Продавець одягається, вимикає світло у залі і виходить з зали. На годиннику північ - іграшки починають оживати )

*ТАНОК «ІГРАШКИ ОЖИВАЮТЬ»*

(після таночку лунає дзвінок у двері – повертається продавець, вмикає світло, бачить дітей – «іграшок», які ожили. Проходить в центр зали, сідає на стільчик)

*Продавець:* Ой, лишенько, ви що, живі?
Вщипніть мене, бо я у сні!
*Дитина:* Та не хвилюйтеся Ви так,
Сьогодні ж ніч незвична!
Скрізь відбуваються дива,
Бо ніч ця – новорічна!
*Дитина:* Ми – новорічні іграшки,
Чекаєм на полицях,
І викликаєм посмішку
У малюків на лицях!
*Дитина:* Мріємо потрапити у чарівний мішок,
Щоб приніс нас Дід Мороз до малих діток!
*Дитина:* А сьогодні , в ніч незвичну,
Враз ми ожили!
І на святі круг ялинки 
В хоровод пішли!
*Дитина:* З Новим роком всіх вітаєм,
Щиро радості бажаєм.
Щоб жилося добре всім:
І дорослим, і малим!
*Дитина:* Рік новий крокує гордо,
Йде з дарунками до нас.
Затанцюємо сьогодні,
Заспіваєм в добрий час!

*«ЗИМОВА ПІСЕНЬКА»*

(діти сідають на свої місця, до Продавця виходить Снігуронька - дитина)
*Снігуронька:* Шановна пані Продавець,
Чому ви повернулись?
Хіба покупкам не кінець?
Чи двері не замкнулись?
*Продавець:* Та я додому вже дійшла, 
Згадала по дорозі,
Дарунки для племінників
Я не купила й досі!
Усім пропонувала і ляльки, і машинки,
Сама ж я не придбала й новорічної ялинки!
*Снігуронька:* Увага! Увага! Всім іграшкам приготуватись!
Будиночкам – побудуватись!
Солдатикам – шикуватись!
Лялькам – посміхатись,
Ялинкам – прикрашатись!
Тільки в нашім магазині іграшок,
Найкращий вибір друзів і подружок!
*Продавець:* Дякую вам, любі, щиро,
Я подумаю хвилинку…
Треба, мабуть, для початку
Мені вибрати ялинку!
(вибігають Ялинки, стають в ряд)
*Ялинка:* Ялинки тут гарні – усі вищий клас!
Маємо безліч яскравих прикрас.
Зелені і пишні, високі й стрункі,
Тільки колючі наші голки!
*Ялинка*: Недавно у лісі малими були,
Та стали дорослими ми - підросли.
Колись і маленькі до нас доростуть,
І також на свято до діток прийдуть!
*Ялинка:* Хочем швидше підростати,
Новорічними щоб стати.
І засяяти вогнями,
Весело щоб було з нами!
*Ялинка:* У прикрасах всі гілки,
Зверху світяться зірки,
Дощик, серпантин на нас,-
Всіх порадуємо вас!
*Ялинка*: Ми – Ялиночки святкові,
Одяглися у обнови,
І прикраси одягли,
З радістю сюди прийшли.
Щоб вам стало веселіше – 
Потанцюємо скоріше!

*ТАНОК ЯЛИНОК*

*Продавець*: Ой, які ви всі гарненькі,
І веселі й чепурненькі!
Я вже зовсім розгубилась! 
А де в нас іграшки для хлопчиків?
Такі, щоб чітко крокували, і на барабанах грали?
Я племіннику їх подарую, з ним я часу дарма не марную!
*Снігуронька*: Подивіться – ось Гусари,
Вибирайте собі пару!
(виходять хлопчики - Гусари)
*Гусар*: Ось – Гусари, ось – Солдати
Завітали теж на свято.
Маршируєм до зорі – 
Раз, два, раз, два, раз, два, три!
*Гусар*: На полиці, в магазині,
Спочивали ми завжди.
В новорічну ніч казкову
Ми прийшли усі сюди!
*Гусар*: Хочуть ляльки танцювати,
Веселитись і співати,
Наша справа – їхній спокій
У цю ніч охороняти!
* Гусар*: Нами грають хлопчаки,
Розбишаки – малюки.
Командир у нас сміливий,
Він керує залюбки.
*Гусар*: Нумо, гусари, в шеренгу рівняйсь!
Бо перед нами - дами.
Спино, рівно випрямляйсь!
Голова – дивися прямо!
*Гусар*: Я солдатик дерев’яний,
Бравий командир,
Маю гостру срібну шаблю
І новий мундир.
Варту справно я несу.
Гей, солдатики, шикуйсь! 

*«ТАНОК ГУСАРІВ»*

*Продавець:* Я гусарів цих купую, а що ж Олі подарую?
Вона дуже любить тітку. Може, ляльку, або квітку?
*Снігуронька*: Вашій Олі – Лялька буде,
Цей товар - найкращий всюди!
Нумо, Ляльки – всі ставайте,
І у танці закружляйте!
(виходять Ляльки)
*1 Лялька*: Я – Лялька ….!
*2 Лялька*: Я – Лялька….!
*3 Лялька*: Я – Лялька….!
*4 Лялька*: Я – Лялька….!
Ми слово «мама» вимовляємо, 
В таночку весело кружляємо.
Погляньте, які ми гарненькі,
Яке вбрання в нас чепурненьке.

*ТАНЕЦЬ «ЛЯЛЬКА»*

*Продавець*: Скільки я тут працювала, прибирала, продавала,
Та що ви живі, розумні – цього точно не чекала!
Зачекайте: Якщо ви – іграшки, то до вас Дід Мороз не приходить?
*Снігуронька*: Чому ж , у нас свій Дід Мороз є, і не один!
До того ж він незвичний, наш Дід Мороз – музичний!
Морози всі – шикуйтесь, до оркестру приготуйтесь!
*Дід Мороз*: Я – Дід Мороз незвичний,
Та дуже симпатичний!
Танцюю я завзято – 
Вітаю всіх зі святом!
*Дід Мороз*: Онуки ми Мороза,
І схожі всі на нього,
Та тільки заморозить 
Не зможемо нікого!
*Дід Мороз*: Нас ставлять під ялинку,
А поряд ще корзинку
З цукерками до свята,
Щоб діток привітати!
*Дід Мороз*: Ми зіграєм вам в оркестрі,
Тільки візьмем інструмент
Приготуємось і миттю
Всі ми грати розпочнем!

*ОРКЕСТР НА СТАКАНЧИКАХ (Золтан Кодай "Музичний годинник")* 

*Продавець*: Ці іграшки - найкращі, знаю, 
Та я тебе не пам’ятаю! 
Про себе нам ти розкажи,
Дізнатись, хто ти поможи!
*Снігуронька*: Зовуть мене – Снігуронька,
Я біла, мов сніжок.
Із лісу, із далекого, 
Прийшла я до діток!
А мій дідусь старенький ,-
Мороз - червоний ніс,
Це він красу – ялиночку
В садочок вам приніс!
*Продавець*: А коли в його мішку вже стане пусто,
Він прийде до магазину купувать.
Вас усіх візьме, і піде далі світом,
Щоб малятам подарунки роздавать!
(під музику починають скрипіти двері, хтось крадеться)
*Продавець:* Ховайтеся, - це злодії!
(заходить злодійка)
*Злодійка*: Так- так – так! Іграшки дитячі! Нарешті я до вас дісталась!
Кого ж це з вас украсти? Хто найкращий, найдорожчий, га?
(чути шум, щось падає)
Ой шумить і гуде, мабуть, милий мій іде!
(З’являється 2 Злодій)
З’явився – не запилився!
*Злодій*: Здається, все чисто! Нікого нема! Можемо трішечки порозважатись!
*Продавець*: Стривайте, ви хто такі? І як сюди зайшли?
*Злодій*: Шухер!!!
*Злодійка*: А самальот летів.
Колеса терлися.
А ви не ждали нас.
А ми приперлися!
*Злодій*: Як це хто? Я – Снігуронька, а це – Дід Мороз. Прийшли за іграшками!
*Продавець*: Щось не віриться…
*Злодійка*: Зараз доведемо! 
Вашу ручку, фрау-мадам-
Я урок вам перший дам.
Як затанцюєш так, як я-
Своє серце тобі я віддам.
(Злодійка тягне Злодія до танцю)
*Злодій*: Ой, не тягни мене! Ой, боюсь!
Ой, попаде нам від Діда Мороза!
*Злодійка*: Оце ще мені мужчина (руки в боки).
А ну, розправ плечі, випрям спину і повище підборіддя!
Звичайно, далеко тобі до справжніх мужчин, але, на худий кінець, і такий зійде! (махає рукою)

*ТАНЕЦЬ ЗЛОДІЇВ*

*Злодійка*: Ну, як?
*Продавець*: Та ніяк! Ви злодії, ми вас розкусили! Справжня Снігуронька – ось!
(показує Снігуроньку)
*Злодійка*: Ось це? Справжня Снігуронька? Справжня – справжнісінька? (до Злодія) Оце так повезло!!! Швидко крадемо її, а потім будемо викуп вимагати! (Роздивляється Снігуроньку) Дай – но роздивитись тебе, дівчинко – красунечко!
(крадуть Снігуроньку і втікають)
*Продавець*: Ой, що ж робити? Снігурку вкрали! Що ми скажемо Діду Морозу?
(чути кроки Діда Мороза, заходить до зали)

*ПІСНЯ ДІДА МОРОЗА*

*Дід Мороз:* Ну, що ж, шановні іграшки,
Я знов по вас прийшов.
Вже цілий світ за ніч одну
По колу обійшов.
Йшов полями і лугами, 
Через гори, через ліс,
Бо чекають ще малята,
Щоб я іграшки привіз!
Гей, ви ляльки і гусари,
У такий веселий час
В хоровод ставайте дружно,
Пісню заведемо враз!
*Продавець*: Діду Морозе, доброї ночі!
*Дід Мороз*: Ой, а ви хто? Не бачать вже очі!
*Продавець*: Я – продавець, випадково повернулась,
І зі Снігуронькою тут зіткнулась.
*Дід Мороз*: А де ж моя онученька, чому не зустрічає?
*Продавець*: Ой, як це ж пояснити Вам,
Її зараз немає!
Ввірвались сюди злодії, Снігуроньку украли,
І що робить – не знали ми, і Вас усі чекали!
*Дід Мороз*: Що? Злодії, кажете?
Ану вітри північні, хуртовини вічні,
Принесіть сюди злодіїв новорічних!
(під музику з’являються Злодії)
*Злодійка*: Ой, рятуйте! Припиніть!
*Дід Мороз:* Ну, що ж, Злодії, відповідайте, де моя онучка?
*Злодійка*: У нас!
*Дід Мороз*: Поверніть негайно!
*Злодійка:* Ага! А ти нас завжди проганяєш, на свято не запрошуєш, іграшок не даруєш, от ми і розізлились!
Візьміть нас на свято, то ми Снігуроньку повернемо і хорошими станемо!
*Дід Мороз*: Ну, що з ними робити, діти? Помилувати, чи перетворити їх на бурульку?
(Злодії починають повзати на колінах перед дітьми, просити пробачення)
*Злодій:* Все, тепер, я зрозумів
І не треба зайвих слів.
Тож візьміть мене на свято -
Гарних діток тут багато.
Я не буду рекетиром,
А займуся добрим ділом!
Злодійка: І я вмію доброю бути
І злі наміри забути.
Тепер я знаю, що добро
Переможе завжди зло!
*Разом*: Ми більше так не будемо!!!
*Дід Мороз:* Залишайтеся на святі, тільки Снігуроньку час повертати!
(злодій біжить за двері, повертає Снігуроньку)
*Дід Мороз*: Жива наша Снігуронька, неушкоджена! 
Ну, вже годі нам зітхать. 
Всі ставайте танцювать!

*ХОРОВОД «ПІД НОВИЙ РІК»*

(Дід Мороз дивиться на ялинку, а вона не горить)
*Дід Мороз:* Ой, дітки,  а що це з нашою ялиночкою? Чому на ній вогники не горять? Я так розхвилювався за Снігуроньку, що навіть не помітив що вона не сяє. Нічого, зараз ми все виправимо, потрібно буде мені трішки почаклувати:
Встаньте, руки простягніть,
Кулачки свої стисніть.
Щоб було усе гаразд,
Очі всі закрийте враз.
Уявіть у кулачках два веселі вогники.
Уявили? (вимикається світло)
Тепер очі відкривайте,
Вогники уверх кидайте.
Вогники я всі спіймаю,
На ялинку покидаю.
Вогники повішу в ряд
На ялинці хай горять.
(Дід Мороз чаклує – ловить у повітрі вогники і кидає їх на ялинку)
Чарівні слова зі мною скажіть:
Один, два, три – ялиночко гори!!!
(На ялинці запалюються вогники)
*Дід Мороз*: З вами разом танцював, 
Навіть трішечки охляв!
Сяду я на стільчик, 
Послухаю віршик!
*Дитина:* Скільки свят веселих, діти,
Ми святкуєм повсякчас.
Та повірте, краще в світі
Тільки Новий рік для нас!
*Дитина*: Свято це – прекрасне дійство,
Бо знов казка йде до нас,
Виступаєм, мов артисти,
Про це кажем без прикрас!
*Дитина*: Ми тебе, Дідусю, просим:
Завітай до нас в садок.
Ми тебе чекаєм в гості
І тебе, і твій мішок!
*Дитина*: Бо малятам так погано 
Без солодощів прожить,
Як же можна шоколадку
Чи цукерку не любить?
*Продавець*: Дідусю, а в ігри з нами пограєш?
*Дід Мороз*: Аякже! Знаю я дуже гарну гру «Сама дружня пара». Усі стаємо в коло парами, тримаємо між своїми голівками м’ячик, йдемо по колу і виконуємо рухи які я буду казати. Та пара в якої м’ячик впаде – сідає на стільчик, а та пара яка залишиться вкінці – «Сама дружня пара!»

*ГРА «САМА ДРУЖНЯ ПАРА»*

(Дітки сідають на місця)
*Дід Мороз:* Пропоную трішечки розважитись нашим батькам і заграти в гру.

*ГРА «ПІДЕМО УСІ НА ЛІВО»* 
*
Дід Мороз:* Зовсім ви мене заплутали. Зараз я з вами пограю! Жарко мені у вас! Дайте водички попити!
(ведуча дає Діду чашку з конфетті, Дід п’є, а що залишилось «виливає» на дітей )
*Ведуча*: Діти грались, веселились,
Бачу – трішечки втомились
Чим порадуєш малят? 
Бо сюрпризам кожен рад!
*Дід Мороз*: Всіх порадую, здивую –
Свій сюрприз вам подарую!
За дверима залишився,
В двері ці не помістився…
Двері ширше розкривайте
Чарівну гірку зустрічайте!
Вона, малята, буде дарувати усім подарунки. Спочатку мені…потім вам…
(Вносять гірку, Д.М. чаклує – кидає сніжок за гірку, а з гірки з’їжджає подарунок – старий черевик. Снігуронька кидає сніжок - з гірки з’їжджає подарунок) 
*Дід Мороз*: Це був один на всіх подарунок,
А тепер – кожному свій святковий пакунок.
(РОЗДАЧА ПОДАРУНКІВ. Діти кидають сніжки за гірку, а з гірки з’їжджають подарунки)
*Дід Мороз:* Який я вдячний вам, малята 
Що побував у вас на святі!
Які ви дружні всі, талановиті! 
Ялинка ваша краща в світі! 
Але прощатися вже час, 
З Новим Роком усіх вас! 
*Ведуча*: Ось і закінчилось наше свято.
Та знову я хочу всім побажати:
У Новому році здоров’я та сили,
Щоб радість до хати лише запросили,
Щоб горе й біда від нас утікали,
Невдачі і прикрощі дім обминали!
*Ведуча:* З Новим Роком вас вітаєм, 
Зичим свят веселих вам,
Щастя, радості бажаєм, 
Всім малятам і батькам!!!
Хоч і час прощатися, 
Але запрошуємо всіх сфотографуватися.

*Кінець!!!!*

----------

Anechka_Rom (19.10.2019), Anyna855 (06.11.2019), diak (27.11.2018), fotinia s (26.11.2018), irinabondar2468 (01.12.2018), Irinnka (20.11.2020), Janett (01.12.2018), macka (10.11.2019), mmoonnkk (28.11.2018), mria67mria67 (24.11.2019), na4a (24.10.2019), nas. (27.11.2018), Nezabudka157 (03.11.2019), Note (21.11.2021), pianistka98 (01.11.2019), poi2 (06.11.2019), sveta_power (10.11.2019), Svetlana Shkolovaya (13.11.2019), Sолнце (18.11.2019), yulia-varvara (27.10.2019), Zhanochka14 (27.11.2018), zozuliak75 (04.11.2019), БАЛДЖИ (18.11.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (17.11.2019), ИннаНичога (27.11.2018), Ира79 (26.11.2018), ирико (27.10.2019), Катюшка knopka (29.10.2019), Лариса12 (27.11.2018), Лариса812 (28.11.2018), Лесюнька (13.11.2019), Ната_ли (26.11.2018), Олег Лекарь (27.11.2018), Оленка ххх (27.11.2018), Пономарёва Александра (26.11.2018), Світланочка (13.11.2020), Татьяна муза (30.10.2019), ЮЛилиана (26.11.2018), Юляся (26.10.2019)

----------


## net27520

НОВОРІЧНИЙ РАНОК 2019 старша гупа 
  велику дякую всім форумчанам, чий матеріал використала в сценарії
                                                                   СТАРША  ГРУПА
Під пісню "Білий  сніг" діти із сніжинками в руках забігаютьь до зали в три колоночки, виконують танцювальну композицію, підкидають  сніжинки вгору, оббігають коло і стають біля стільчиків.
Вед- Знов прийшло до нас, малята                                                                                                                                     Новорічне гарне свято,                                                                                                                                                      Гарно так ялинка сяє,                                                                                                                                                                   З Новим роком нас вітає!
1дит- Погляньте, як всюди красиво,                                                                                                                      Настала зимова пора,                                                                                                                                                             летить і летить біле диво,                                                                                                                                                   Радіє зимі дітвора.
2дит-Закружляли скрізь сніжинки                                                                                                                                        Як метелики прудкі,                                                                                                                                                      Прилетіли до ялинки,                                                                                                                                                Почепились на гілки!
3Дит-Ми веселі дошкільнята,                                                                                                                                              всі прибралися на свято,                                                                                                                                                                  Щоб раділи разом з нами                                                                                                                                                       Наші тата, наші мами!
4 Дит-На цю красу милуються                                                                                                                                      і хлопчики, й дівчатка,                                                                                                                                                                             Усім нам дуже хочеться                                                                                                                                                                               круг неї танцювати!
5дит-Всіх теплом ялинка гріє,                                                                                                                                             Це для неї насолода,                                                                                                                                                           зустрічі вона радіє, І чекає…                                                                                                                                                    Всі- ХОРОВОДА!
Вед- Нумо, в коло всі ставайте, і ялинку привітайте!
		ХОРОВОД   "МИ ДО СЕБЕ ЗАПРОСИЛИ ЛІСОВУ ЯЛИНКУ"                                                                                                                                                       				(діти сідають)
Вед- Дітки, подивіться, яка в нас гарна  ялинка! Подобається вам?                                                                         А як пишається ялинка іграшками, що на гілках!                                                                                                                        І яких дивних прикрас тільки тут немає!                                                                                                                      Та чи все на Новий рік на гілках буває?!                                                                                                                            Зараз я перевірю. А ви відповідайте-ТАК ЧИ Ні!                                                                                                     Чи бувє на ялинці  іграшка-хлопушка?                                                                                                                            Чи буває на на ялинці веселий Петрушка?                                                                                                                           Чи буває на ялинці із варенням пиріжок?                                                                                                                             Чи буває на ялинці позолочений ріжок?                                                                                                                                              А буває на ялинці тарілка з борщем?                                                                                                                                                А чи бачили ялинку з футбольним  м"ячем?                                                                                                                                                                            А коли біля ялинки чути пісні й сміх? Так, вгадали!-                                                                                                    це буває, коли в гості входить свято Новий рік!                         
Вед- Приготуйтеся, будь ласка. Новорічна буде казка!                                                                                                Ви ще не бачили казки такої.                                                                                                                                              До нас поспішають казкові герої!                                                                                                                                            (Вед. Дзвонить  у дзвоник) -Наш з вами клич почули скрізь,                                                                                                      до нас прибув вже перший гість!                                                                                                                                     
Під музику до залу заходить хлопчик-Зіркогляд.                                                                                                          
Зіркогляд- Добрий день, із сятом всіх, і дорослих , і малих!                                                                                               Мене звуть Зіркогляд! Небу здавна я служу,                                                                                                                         і з зірками я дружу!                                                                                                                                                       Небесні подружки- веселі сміхотушки,                                                                                                                               На небі вони сяють,І кожну ніч співають!
Під музику забігають Зірочки
1 Зірочка-  Як тільки вечір настає
На небі ми з’являємось,
Танцюєм зоряний танок,
Із подружками граємось.  
2 Зірочка- О дванадцятій годині похитнеться стрілка- скік!                                                                                                    І ми всі за мить єдину  Підростем на цілий рік!
3 Зірочка- На ялинках ніч- чаклунка  скрізь запалює зірки,                                                                                                  І найкращі подарунки нам кладе під подушки!
4 Зірочка- Ми – зірочки, ми чарівниці,
І схожі всі, немов сестриці
У темну нічку новорічну
Ми здійснюєм дива незвичні.
5 Зірочка-Я в ніч Новорічну освічу вам дорогу,                                                                                                                           І сріблом засяє вечірній сніжок,                                                                                                                                                     Я вам Новий рік приведу до порогу,                                                                                                                                       І щастя йому покладу у мішок!
                       ТАНОК ЗІРКОГЛЯДА І ЗІРОЧОК
Вед -Залишайтеся на святі, любі гості!                                                                                                                 (дзвонить у дзвіночок)- Знову дзвоник наш дзвенить,- хтось іще на свято мчить!
Під музику забігаютиь розбійники
1 Розб- (стріляє з пістолета)- Піф! Паф! Де тут головна атаманша?!                                                                                           Ой, перепроошую, ведуча?!
 Вед.- Я тут!
1Розб- Кого тут треба пристрелити?!                                                                                                                             Ой, перепрошую,- розвеселити?!
Вед-Та ось ми тут всі зібрались на сято!
2 Розб- І  що це за свято?                                                                                                                                              Дітей як багато!                                                                                                                                                                             І дерево гарне стоїть на весь зал!
Вед- Привіти, мій герой,  ти потрапив на бал!
3 розб- Оце так сюрприз! Ми потрапили в садок                                                                                                                     До малесеньких діток!                                                                                                                                                                            На чудовім вашім святі затанцюєм залюбки,                                                                                                                   щоб сподобатись дівчаткам, і гостям, і дітворі 
                             ТАНЕЦЬ " ПІД НОВИЙ РІК"
Вед- (дзвенить  у дзвоник)- Ви чуєте цей дивний дзвін?                                                                                            Кого ж на цей раз кличе він?                                                                                                                               Пісню Новий Рік веде, до нас, Снігуронька, іде 
Будем її зустрічати, голосно «АУ» кричати!

Діти. Ау! Ау!...

Снігуронька: Ау-ау-ау! Іду! Іду!(Під музику заходить Снігуронька)

Снігур - Я  зіткана з тонких крижинок, 
Тому я боюся тепла.
Мене ви, напевно, впізнали, 
Снігуронька, я лісова!                                                                                                                                   Я всіх радо вас вітаю. 
Подарую вам дива, щастя побажаю! 
Хай музики вам заграють, хай гучний лунає сміх.
З Новим роком вас вітаю - і дорослих, і малих.

Вед. Добрий день Снігуронько!
Як добре, що ти прийшла до нас на свято!.

Снігур -А яка ж гарна ялиночка в вас, 
Іграшок стільки, яскравих прикрас,                                                                                                            Тільки скажіть-но, чому угорі 
Досі не світяться ще ліхтарі?                                                                                                                        Хай на радість всім у цьому залі
Вогники ялиночки засяють
Плеснемо в долоні: раз, два, три
Ти, Ялиночка гори! ( ВОГНИКИ  ЗАГОРАЮТЬСЯ)
Снігур- Світи, ялинко чарівниця 
Звесели навколо всіх
Хай дзвенить у дитсадочку
Радісний веселий сміх.                                                                                                                                     А де жє це мої подружки сніжинки? Ану, летіть навкруг ялинки! 
Вед- (Дзвонить) -Кличе, кличе дзвоник їх, усіх подружок твоїх!                                                       (роздати дощик)
                             ТАНЕЦЬ СНІЖИНОК
Вед(дзвонить) -Знову дзвоник наш дзвенить, знову гість до нас спішить!
Під музику заходить  Спека із віялом у руці.
Спека-Всім привіт! Мене звуть Спека!                                                                                                                             Я прийшла до вас здалека!                                                                                                                                            Чую, тут  пісні  співають,-люту  Зиму прославляють!                                                                                (підходить до батьків)                                                                                                                                           - Схаменіться, добрі люди, взимку холодно  усюди!                                                                                                                    Щоб тепло було у хатах, вам потрібно газ вмикати!                                                                                                                                 (поступово відходить назад)                                                                                                                                         Знає навіть і малий, що газ нині дорогий!                                                                                                                         То навіщо ж та зима? Чи в вас розуму нема?!
(Підходить до ялинки, оглядає, бере за гілку)- А це що за деревинка?                                                                                       
Снігур- Це прикрашена ялинка! Хоровод під нею водять!
Спека- А які ж тут фрукти родять?
Сніг- Фруктів тут смачних немає,                                                                                                                                            Зате вогники палають!    
Спека-Ну й навіщо ці вогні? Не потрібні нам вони!                                                                                                           Скільки світла нагорить! Гроші хто буде плвтить?!                                                                                                             Зараз добре почаклую,- вогники усі задую!                                                                                                                Шурум-бурум, бурум-хасті!                                                                                                                                            Хай всі вогники погвснуть!  (дмухає на ялинку, плеще в долоні, по злому сміється)- ХА-ХА-ХА! (вогники гаснуть) -(Бере із-за ялинки пальму і виносить її на середину залу)    
Спека- Буде літо навкруги! І з бананів пироги!                                                                                                     Будемо ми танцювати і присутніх дивувати!
                        ТАНОК-ГРА ЗІ СПЕКОЮ "ПАРОВОЗ АНТОШКА"      
Спека(єхидно усміхається)- Ну що, гарний концерт я влаштувала у вашому залі?!
Сніг- Гарний! Але ми хочемо, щоб була зима,                                                                                                      щоб дітки разом з батьками святкували Новий рік!                                                                                              Скоро  Дід Мороз прийде, подарунки принесе!                                                                                                      
Спека- Довго будете чекати Дідуся свого на свято!                                                                                                         Я його зачаклувала! 
Снігуронька- Ти ,мабуть, пожартувала? 
Спека- Та вищо, які тут жарти! Ну…мені іти вже варто                                                                                                    А ви чекайте свого Діда,- до вечора ,може, й прийде!  (виходить)
Вед.- Спека Зимоньку прогнала, дітям свято зіпсувала!                                                                                                Треба кликати  Мороза, хай нас трішки підморозить!                                                                                 Зараз дзвоник продзвенить,- він почує і примчить! (дзвонить)
Під музику "Ламбади" до залу заходить Дід Мороз у літньому одязі: в шортах,яскравій сорочці,у капцях, на руці годинник, на голові солом"яний капелюх, окулярах від сонця, з бородою, на руці годинник, їсть банан, звалізою на колесах, на валізі надувний груг. Обходить коло і зупиняється.
Снігур- Здрастуй, Дідусю Морозе! А чому ти майже босий?                                                                                      Де ж це валянки твої? Може стали замалі?                                                                                                          Шуба й шапка де поділись? По дорозі загубились?                                                                                                       Та й даруночків на свято не приніс в мішку  малятам!
Дід М.- Ой набридло мені, діти, подарунки вам носити!                                                                                                       Тож дарунки я продав, замість них квиток придбав!(дістає з кишені, показує)                                                                            В Турцію поїду скоро! Покупаюся у морі!                                                                                                                      На піску буду лежати і на сонці засмагати…                                                                                                                                    Та хіба ж не може дід відпочити так, як слід?!
Сніг- Ну, звичайно, відпочинь, ось тобі стілець  зручний!                                                                           (підставляє Д. Морозу стілець, той сідає)
Сніг.- Я ,здається, зрозуміла!                                                                                                                                              Правду Спека говорила, що тебе зачаклувала,                                                                                                                              А ми так тебе чекали!  Тобі пісню готували!                                                                                                                                                  (роздать дзвіночки)
                 ПІСНЯ  " ДІН-ДІН-ДОН, ДЗВОНИКИ ДЗВЕНЯТЬ"
Сніг.-Може  діти-Морозята, дідусеві онучата                                                                                                                    Чари зняти допоможуть з бідного Діда Мороза?
 Троє дітей підходять до Діда Мороза
Вірші Морозят :1- Що з тобою, Дід Мороз? Може в тебе вже склероз?                                                                           	                    І куди це ти зібрався? Хочби трохи постидався!
	               2- Ми давано тебе чекали, у віконце виглядали,                                                                                         	                  Ти в дорогу не збирайся, краще з нами залишайся!
                             3- Якщо хочеш відпочити- дочекатись треба літа,                                                                              		    А поки працюй завзято, щоб було в садочку свято!                                                                    		     ( шарпає Діда Мороза за руку, притупує ногою)
Дід М.-Ні, не хочу свята, ні! (встає)-                                                                                                                                  Вже в дорогу час мені! (дивиться на годинник)                                                                                                                   Я спішу в аеропорт- відлітаю на курорт!                                                                                                                                        А ще треба крем купити,щоб красиво загоріти,                                                                                                                                          Тож малята, прощавайте! Що не так,- то вибачайте!
Під музику Д. М. іде по колу, виходить з речами із зали.                                                                         Заходить Спека.
Спека- Ну то що? (по-злому сміється)                                                                                                                                     Я ж вам казала, що його зачаклувала!                                                                                                                      Хай Дідусь собі спочине у далекій тій країні…                                                                                                Закінчилось ваше свято,  час додому йти малятам!
Снігур- Насміхаєшся даремно, не злякаєш, Спеко, нас,                                                                                                   Самі свято проведемо, вже погратися нам час!
		 ГРА  "ЕЛОЧКИ-ПЕНЕЧКИ"
Спека- Хочу вам секрет відкрити.                                                                                                                      Слухайте, дорослі й діти!                                                                                                                                                     Чари з Дідуся Мороза тоді тільки зникнуть, коли  я скажу слово "Хочу".                                                                            Але  цього ви від мене ніколи не дочекаєтесь! Ось так!  Ха-ха-ха!!!        
Сніг- То й не треба! Ми і без тебе можемо прекрасно повеселитися! 
		ГРА-ЕСТАФЕТА  НА КОНЯХ 
Спека підходить до дитини, бере у ньго  "коня-палицю"
Спека- Які ж коники чудові! Навіть відібрало мову!                                                             (милується,розглядає, гладить)                                                                                                                                         Та все ж спробую сказати: - Дуже ХОЧУ покататись! (сідає на  "коня")                                                               -Ой, що трапилося, діти? Мені холодно так стало,  почало мене трусити!                                                          (дрижить від холоду)
Сніг- Слово "ХОЧУ" ти сказала, і  з Мороза зникли чари!                                                                                                        Ось  іде він у садок -  привітати  діточок!
Спека-Тож тікати швидко треба,покицілі в мене ребра! ( сідає на коня, виїжджає із зали)
(Під муз. заходить справжній  Дід Мороз із посохом у руці.)
Д.М.-  Добрий день вам, любі друзі!                                                                                                                              Я за  вами  скучив дуже!                                                                                                                                          Соромно мені, малята, що залишив ваше свято!                                                                                                                                         Ви прбачте свого Діда!  Більш ролбити так не буду!                                                                                              Хочу вам сюрприз зробити- ялиночку засвітити!                                                                                                                     Чари- бари!-Бари- рись!,- ялиночко, засвітись!                                                                                     (Торкається ялиночку посохом, але вогники не загораються)                                                                       -Що ж ми будемо робити, як ялинку засвітити?                                                                                                      Вихід є тільки такий! (підходить до батьків)                                                                                                                   - Треба, щоб усі батьки , що присутні тут у залі, разом пісню заспівали!                                                    Пісня не складна, легенька, тож співаєм веселенько!                                                                                                         А пісня ця вам знайома  з дитинства.                                                                                                          "Маленькой елочке холодно зимой"                                                                                                                                       Один, два три ,-Почали! 
                                   ГРА З БАТЬКАМИ "ЗАСПІВАЙКА"                                                                                                             	                    (вогники  на ялинці засвічуються).
Сніг.- Яка радість,- засвітилася ялинка!( всі плескаємо у долоні)
Д.М.-Дружно в коло всі ставйте, хоровод розпочинайте!
		     ХОРОВОД " У ЛІСІ, В ЛІСІ ТЕМНОМУ"
Д.М.-Дітки, а ви загадки любите? Тож відгадайте! (загадки висять на ялинці на зірочках)
А зараз я загадаю загадки нашим батькам! Ось і перевіримо,- хто розумніший-д іти чи баьки? (ЗАГАДУЄ . ХВАЛИТЬ І ДІТЕЙ, І БАТЬКІВ)
Вед- Дідусю, а наші дітки приготували  для тебе загадки теж! А ну, відгадай!
                           ГРА " АХ ТИ, ДЕДУШКА МОРОЗ"   (Відгадать, що роблять діти)
Сніг- Дідусю, т из дітками  грав?   -   Д.М.-Г рав!
Сніг- Танцював?                                  - Д.М.- Танцював!
Сніг- Співав?                                        -  Д.М.- Співав!
Сніг- А про  що ти забув?                  - Д. М.- Про Подарунки!!!!

                                        СЮРПРИЗНИЙ    МОМ ЕНТ
                                              Роздача подарунків
                                                Прощальні слова.
			          фотографування

----------

Janett (01.12.2018), mria67mria67 (24.11.2019), nas. (27.11.2018), Svetlana Shkolovaya (26.11.2019), ИннаНичога (27.11.2018), Лариса812 (28.11.2018), Ната_ли (26.11.2018), Татьяна муза (30.10.2019)

----------


## Nadka

> Новорічне свято Лускунчик в старшій групі.


А можна попросити у вас таночок зірочок та зірковиків???

----------

mria67mria67 (24.11.2019)

----------


## USER_127027

*МАГАЗИН НОВОРІЧНИХ ІГРАШОК
(середня група)*


Музичний фон
ВЕДУЧА
  В Новорічну ніч чудову
Відбуваються дива
Під ялиночкою знову 
Гарна казка ожива
Іграшкова є крамниця,
В ній нікому не сидиться,
 Іграшки в ній чарівні
 Оживають в рік новий
 Дружно там живуть вони,
ляльки, роботи, слони     
 і снігурки чарівні
 І машинки й літаки
 В ніч чарівну новорічну,
 Йде до нас нова доба,
 Справи діються незвичні
 І справжнісінькі дива.
Чую я вони вже тут
До нас іграшки ідуть.

ВХІД ДІТЕЙ ( з –за завіси)

1.	Ми – новорічні іграшки,
Чекаєм на полицях,
І викликаєм посмішку
У малюків на лицях!

 2. А сьогодні , в ніч незвичну,
Враз ми ожили!
І на святі круг ялинки 
В хоровод пішли!  

3. З Новим роком всіх вітаєм,
Щиро радості бажаєм.
Щоб жилося добре всім:
І дорослим, і малим!

4. Рік новий крокує гордо,
Йде з дарунками до нас.
Затанцюємо сьогодні,
Заспіваєм в добрий час!.            

 ♫ ПІСНЯ «З НОВИМ РОКОМ»

ВЕДУЧА
Загадайте бажання скоріше
Новий рік вже прийшов на поріг.
До ялиночки ми підійдемо
Їй бажання відкриєм свої.
(Діти підходять до ялиночки та шепочуть бажання)

ВЕДУЧА
Нехай мрії та бажання 
Ваші всі збуваються
А у нашої ялинки
Вогники яскраві загоряються.

ВСІ РАЗОМ Один, два, три! Ялиночка, гори!
( мами і тата допомагають за другим разом)
ВОГНИКИ НА ЯЛИНЦІ ЗАПАЛЮЮТЬСЯ
ДІТИ
1.	Ялиночка — красуня
прийшла до нас на свято.
На ній яскраві вогники,
І іграшок багато!

2.	Ялинку дуже люблять
Хлопчики й дівчатка.
Усім нам дуже хочеться
Круг неї танцювати.

3.	Ялинка посміхається
І радує усіх.
У нас чудове свято
Веселий новий рік.

♫  ТАНОК «ЯЛИНОЧКА» (коло)
(діти сідають на стільчики)
ВЕДУЧА 
Новий рік -  чудове свято,
 Наче казка йде до нас,
Виступаєм як артисти
Серед вогників, прикрас!
 І в це свято новорічне
Коли годинники дванадцять б’ють 
Ми відчиняєм магазин
Де новорічні іграшки живуть

ДІТИ
1.	Увага! Увага!
Всі поспішайте, 
Прості перехожі – 
Нас не минайте!
Усі завітайте 
До нас на гостину,
До нашого іграшкового магазину!

2.	Новорічна акція 
Діє зараз в нас
Іграшки чудові 
Знайдете ви в нас.

3. Тут ляльки і фіксики, 
А далі пройдете – 
Дарунки до свята 
Собі ви знайдете!

3.	Всюди іграшки чудові
Такі яскраві, кольорові
Розпродаж  новорічний починається
Магазин святковий відчиняється.
ВЕДУЧА
Увага! Всім іграшкам приготуватися
          Лялькам і Фіксикам пошикувати ся
Морозятам та Снігуркам у рядок рівненький стати
Починайте веселитись і  гарно виступати       
Є в нас лялечки гарненькі,                                                                                 
 І нарядні й чепурненькі.
Нумо, Ляльки – поспішайте,
І таночок починайте!

ПІД МУЗИКУ ВИХОДЯТЬ ЛЯЛЬКИ 
ЛЯЛЬКИ
1.	Ляльку Барбі добре знають,
Всі дівчатка з нами грають.
В модний одяг одягають,
З нами пісеньки співають.

2.      Слово «ма-ма» вимовляєм,
У таночку закружляєм.
Модні бантики у нас
 Лялечки ми – просто клас!

♫  ТАНОК «ЛЯЛЬКИ БАРБІ»
Сідають

ВЕДУЧА
В нас є Фіксики завзяті
Дуже люблять працювати.
А сьогодні під ялинкой
Хочеться їм виступати.

ПІД МУЗИКУ ВИХОДЯТЬ ФІКСИКИ
ФІКСИКИ
1.	Привіт усім,
 Дорослим, дітям.
Ми все вміємо робити,
Починити можем враз.
Фіксики – так звати нас!

2.	На полиці, в магазині,
Спочивали ми завжди.
В новорічну ніч казкову
Ми прийшли усі сюди!

3.	Я – веселий Нулик
Журитися не звик..
І з новорічним святом
Вітаю я  усіх!

4.	Ми герої  всім знайомі
Фіксики усім відомі
З радістю до вас прийшли.
Затанцюєм від душі.

♫ ТАНОК «ХТО ТАКІ ФІКСИКИ»
Сідають
ВЕДУЧА
Є іграшки в нас новорічні
Морозята та снігуроньки дуже симпатичні
До нас вони вже поспішають
Із Новим роком всіх вітають.

ПІД МУЗИКУ ВИХОДЯТЬ МОРОЗЯТА ТА СНІГУРКИ
МОРОЗЯТА
1.	Ми веселі морозята
Поспішали ми на свято.
під ялинкою сьогодні
будем танцювати.

2.	Я – Дід Мороз незвичний,
Та дуже симпатичний!
Танцюю я завзято – 
Вітаю всіх зі святом!

3.	Встали рано ми сьогодні
Нарядились дуже модно
Лиш погляньте ви на нас 
Ми Снігурки – вищий клас!

4.	Нас ставлять під ялинку,
А поряд ще корзинку
З цукерками до свята,
Щоб діток привітати!

5.	Онуки ми Мороза,
І схожі всі на нього,
Та тільки заморозити 
Не зможемо нікого!

6.	З Снігуроньками разом
будем  танцювати,
весело і радісно
Новий рік стрічати

♫  ТАНОК МОРОЗИКІВ ТА СНІГУРОК
Сідають

ВЕДУЧА 
Чуєте, хтось до нашого магазину завітав.
Ну нарешті, наші перші покупці.
ПІД МУЗИКУ ЗАХОДЯТЬ БАБА ЯГА ТА ЯГУСИК
В ЗАХВАТІ РОЗДИВЛЯЮТЬСЯ  ЯЛИНКУ
ВЕДУЧА 
Ласкаво просимо до нашого іграшкового магазину. Роздивляйтесь, обирайте.
ЯГУСИК 
Ого скільки іграшок! І фіксики, і морозики, і ляльки.
 БАБА ЯГА 
Ти мені обіцяв тільки одну, маленьку та дешевеньку. Ти ж знаєш яка в мене пенсія!
ЯГУСИК 
О, робот! Мені він подобається.
ВЕДУЧА 
Так у нас дуже гарний робот. Ось подивіться.

ПІД МУЗИКУ ВИХОДИТЬ РОБОТ

РОБОТ
В білки – шубка хутряна,
В слоненятка – хобот,
А з антенкою вгорі –
Ходить тільки робот.
Підзаряджен днів на п’ять
Мій акумулятор.
Подарунки рахувати
Буде калькулятор.
Я веселий робот,
Я люблю співати.
Всіх запрошую малят –
Будем танцювати. 

♫ТАНОК «РОБОТ БРОНІСЛАВ»
Сідають.
БАБА ЯГА 
Ну і скільки ж коштує ця іграшка?
Ведуча говорить їй на вухо
БАБА ЯГА (за голову)  Та ви що!!! Все! Пішли Ягусик, це дуже дорогий магазин. ( тягне за руку)
ЯГУСИК 
Хочу всі іграшки! Купи!
ЯГУСИК ВЛАШТОВУЄ ІСТЕРИКУ

БАБА ЯГА Ах ось ви які? Мого Ягусика засмутили, образили. Ох я зараз вам!
ВЕДУЧА Та що ви таке кажете, шановна Баба Яга. Ми нікого не ображали. Це ваш Ягусик якийсь не вихований. 
БАБА ЯГА
Образили мого внучка маленького! (гладить Ягусика)
Я цього так не залишу.
Зачарую всі вогники на вашій ялинці і Дід Мороз її не побачить і вас не знайде.
БАБА ЯГА ЗАЧАРОВУЄ ВОГНИКИ І ВОНИ ГАСНУТЬ.
ПІД МУЗИКУ БАБА ЯГА ТА ЯГУСИК ВИХОДЯТЬ.
ВЕДУЧА
Що ж нам тепер робити? А давайте ми пісню заспіваємо – Дід Мороз почує та прийде до нас на свято.

♫ ПІСНЯ « ЗИМОНЬКА»
ДІТИ КЛИЧУТЬ ДІДА МОРОЗА
Сідають
ДІД МОРОЗ
Чую-чую, вже іду та Снігуроньку веду.
Добрий день, малята, хлопчики й дівчатка,
Дідусі й бабусі, мами і тата !
Мандрував я довгий час,
і тепер прийшов до вас.
З новим роком вас вітаю, 
щастя, радощів бажаю.

СНІГУРОНЬКА
Звуть мене снігуронька,
Я біла мов сніжок,
Із дідусем Морозом
Прийшла до вас в садок.
Я вас хочу привітати,
З Новорічним гарним святом!
Зичу вам усім – усім
Радість й щастя в кожен дім!

ДІД МОРОЗ
Бачу, ви мене чекали –
І Ялинку прикрашали.
Але де ж вогники? Чому не сяють?

ВЕДУЧА
Дід Мороз! До нас приходили Баба Яга з Ягусиком і всі вогники зачарувала.

ДІД МОРОЗ
Ох ця Баба Яга з Ягусиком. Знову бешкетують.
Та нічого, зараз ми з вами все виправимо, адже я Дід Мороз- чарівник! А ви мені допоможете, малята?

ДІД МОРОЗ ЗАПАЛЮЄ ЯЛИНКУ
ДІД МОРОЗ
Гарно вогники в нас сяють
всіх навколо звеселяють.
Тож у коло всі ставайте
І таночок починайте!

♫ХОРОВОД «ДІД МОРОЗ» 

ДІД МОРОЗ
Гарно з вами танцювали
Але в ігри ми не грали.
Пропоную вам, малята
У цікаву гру пограти

♫ГРА «ЗАМОРОЗКА»
СЛОВА Д.М: парами ставайте – ручками примерзайте, парами ставайте - спинками примерзайте, носиками примерзайте, вушками примерзайте)
Діти сідають

ДІД МОРОЗ Ох і втомився я, малята. Сяду відпочину. 
ВЕДУЧА Сідай Дідусю, відпочинь, а діти тобі віршики розкажуть

ВІРШІ ДІДУ МОРОЗУ

ДІД МОРОЗ
Дуже гарно ви співали 
та завзято танцювали.
І  прийшла пора на святі
Подарунки роздавати

♫ РАЗДАЧА ПОДАРУНКІВ

----------

irinabondar2468 (01.12.2018), macka (03.11.2019), mria67mria67 (24.11.2019), na4a (24.10.2019), Nezabudka157 (03.11.2019), poi2 (06.11.2019), Rita03 (13.11.2019), S-A-SHA (27.11.2018), sveta_power (10.11.2019), Svetlana Shkolovaya (26.11.2019), Zhanochka14 (04.12.2019), Елизавета94 (04.11.2019), ИннаНичога (27.11.2018), Ирина шнайдер (13.11.2019), катя 98 (25.10.2019), Лариса1405 (25.10.2019), Лесюнька (13.11.2019), Лильчик (06.11.2019), Олег Лекарь (27.11.2018), Світланочка (13.11.2020), Юляся (02.11.2019)

----------


## Ангелочек2626

Добрий вечір))) Будь ласка, поділіться сценарієм до Нового року СОЛОДКА ФАБРИКА ДІДА МОРОЗА, завідувач хоче тільки його, а я не можу знайти ніде..

----------


## Олег Лекарь

> Добрий вечір))) Будь ласка, поділіться сценарієм до Нового року СОЛОДКА ФАБРИКА ДІДА МОРОЗА, завідувач хоче тільки його, а я не можу знайти ніде..


він, здається є в журналі муз кер.

----------

Махник (15.12.2018)

----------


## Марахотина

Сценарій Новорічного ранку

«Солодкий Новий рік»


Ведуча :В садочку нашім сміх і гра
Веселощі в багато.
Захоьте гості, вже пора
Нам свято починати

Діти:

1. Починаємо наш бал –
Новорічний карнавал.
Запросили ми на свято –
Новий рік – гостей багато.

2. За вікном біліє сніг,
Падають сніжинки,
А у залі гомін сміх,
Це прийшла ялинка.

3. Ой, красуня лісова,
Вогниками сяє,
Весь садочок наш співа,
Новий рік стрічає.

4. З піснею і сміхом
В зал ми завітали,
І красуню лісову
Радо привітали.

5. Подивіться на ялинку,
Кожна гілочка в сніжинках
І прикраси із срібла
Теж ялинка надягла.

6. На маскарад святковий
Зібралися усі
І настрій тут чудовий,
І радісні пісні.

7. Сьогодні весело у нас –
Ми Новий рік стрічаєм
Усіх, хто в залі є в цей час,
Ми гаряче вітаєм.

8. Ми веселі малята –
Всі прибралися до свята
Щоб раділи разом з нами
Наші тата, наші мами.

9. Під ялинкою сьогодні
Вже лунають голоси
Здрастуй, свято новорічне
Свято радості й краси!

10. Нам дуже-дуже весело
Це свято зустрічать
І пісеньку про зиму
Ми будемо співать.





Пісня про зиму

Вед. Погляньте ,діти, на ялинці 
Щось сяє в ніжних гілочках. 
Це сяє вогник новорічний, 
Щоб в казку нам вказати шлях 
Ми будемо всі рахувати до 5-ти 
І в казку новорічну зможемо зайти. 

Діти: 1,2,3,4,5 

(Під музику з’являється Королева ласощів )

Королева: Я - Королева ласощів, 
Солодкий всім привіт! 
Від мене завжди в захваті 
Всі діти, увесь світ. 
У королівстві ласощів 
Повсюди крем-суфле, 
А в пірамідах –яблучне желе. 
Чекає тут ласунчиків 
Смачненький цар-бісквіт, 
Який живе вже сотню літ.

Зефірки: Є чудовий мармелад, 
Молочний ,чорний шоколад, 
Вафлі ароматні і цукерки м’ятні, 
Кекси із родзинками, слойки із малинкою. 

2 Запрошуємо щиро 
До себе в гості всіх, 
Бо дуже-дуже любимо 
Дзвінкий дитячий сміх. 
Королева: В моєму Солодкому королівстві Новий рік зустрічати будемо! 
Вед. На Новий рік завжди ялинку прикрашають. А у вас є Новорічна ялинка? 
Королева (Показує) Ось ялиночка з цукрової помадки, 
Має смак солодкий, м’ятний. 
Вед. Але це не Новорічна ялинка! 
Королева: (засмучено) Що ж робити? 
Вед. Не засмучуйся! У нас є ялинка. Поглянь! І Діти знають про неї віршики.

Дити:

1 Ось ялинка зелененька 
Ні велика, ні маленька, 
Та красива і пухнаста, 
Весела, гарна і срібляста. 

2 У ялиночки на ручках 
Замість пальчиків- колючки. 
Ти ,ялинко, не колись, 
Краще з нами подружись! 
На твої зелені віти 
Іграшки повісять діти. 

Вед. Тепер і свято можна зустрічати, гарну пісеньку співати.

Хоровод про ялинку.
Королева: А я ялиночку цукерками хочу прикрасити. Подивіться, які вони гарні. 

(Дістає с кіндр-сюрприза бутафорську цукерку,вішає на ялинку)


Цукерка: Я- іриска всім знайома, 
Є у кожного я дома. 
Люблять мною смакувати 
І дорослі і малята. 
Цукерка: Я - цукерка «Білочка» 
З горішками дружу 
На святі новорічному 
Малят я пригощу. 
Цукерка: Чорнослив, я, в шоколаді 
Мені завжди дуже раді. 
Цукерок не буває забагато, 
Без цукерок що за свято?
Танок дівчат цукерок та зефіром
Королева: Яке ж Новорічне свято без гостей. Ось і до нас гості завітали Цукрові зайчата та Ведмедики Барні.

(Достає їх та вішає на ялинку)

Цукрове зайченя 1: Зайченя я дуже гарне, 
Та не зовсім я звичайне: 
Я цукрову шубку маю
І ії я не міняю 

Цукрове зайченя 2: Зайчата славні ми, 
Хоч і невеличкі 
Зібрались в гості до зими 
В цукрових черевичках. 
Барні 1: Я –ведмедик незвичайний 
Барні мене звати. 
Зі мною люблять мандрувати 
Дівчата і хлоп’ята. 
Барні 2: Ми на свято завітали 
І сюрприз приготували. 
Подарунок не простий- 
Це таночок запальний.

Танок Ведмежат та зайців.

Королева :Хачу ялинку прикрасить чупа-чупсами та мандаринками..(Прикрашає)
Вед:Подивіться,хто це до нас на свято прийшов?
Чупа-Чупс 1 : Ми-гості іноземні 
І за смаком приємні. 
Чупа-чупс усім малятам 
Дуже легко розпізнати.

2 Від душі приміть вітання
І найкращі побажання,
У здоров’ї жити всім –
І дорослим і малим!
Мандаринки: 1 Ми солодки мандаринки
Гості теплої країни
В жовті платтячка одіти
Шлем вам сонечка привіти!
2 Мабуть кожен в Новий рік
Мандаринки їсти звик
Бо смачні ми і духмяні
Подарунки пахнуть нами.

Парний танок( чупа-чупси та мандаринки)

Дит1. Сніжинки, сніжинки, сніжинки 
Розсипала всюди зима. 
І жодної в літо сніжинки 
Від нашої хати нема. 

Дит2. На подвір ї зимонька 
З білої торбинки 
Розсипала зіроньки- 
Льодяні сніжинки. 

Дит3. Все довкола побіліло. 
Наша вулиця така, 
Ніби хто на неї вилив 
Цілу річку молока. 

Королева: Замела зима доріжки до мого королівства і Дід Мороз, мабуть, заблукав. 

Вед. Діти заспівають і Діда Мороза погукають. 


Пісня «Дід Мороз» 


Д.М. Чую, чую! Поспішаю! 
З Новим роком всіх вітаю! 
І дорослих, і малих. 
Зичу вам здоров’я ,сили, 
Щоб пісні в садку дзвеніли 
І лунав веселий сміх 
З Новим роком всіх, всіх, всіх!
Д.М. А ще, діти, хочу з вами пограти.
Ігри діда Мороза.

Вед.: Сідай, дідусю, відпочинь, а діти тобі вірші почитають. 

Дит.1: На порозі Рік Новий, 
Добрий, світлий ,чарівний. 
Він приніс свої вітання 
І найкращі побажання 
І людині, і родині, і матусі Україні. 

Дит.2: Ой ,дідусю, наш Морозе, 
Ти прийди до нас з морозом, 
Швидше стукай у вікно 
В гості ждем тебе давно. 

Дит.3: Ми чекали цілий рік, 
Дід Мороз,тебе 
Подивися, вже зима хоровод веде. 
Будем Дід Мороз тобі пісеньку співать 
Тільки ти не забувай 
Цукерки діставать.

Королева:Дідусю, Найкращі солодощі мого королівства сюди ми зібрали.Час вже дітей пригощати.
(Бере торбинку Д.М. ,заглядає туди,бачит,що там нічого нема)
А деж подарунки для діток???

Д.М .:А ви поуважніше придивиться…більше нічого ні залишилось у Кіндр –сюрпризі???

Ведуча разом с Королевою припіднимають кінд і показують,що він порожній
Вед: Нема,Дідусь.

Д.М. Ой я ж забув сказати чарівні слова:
А ,ну солодощі-дарунки,з’являйтесь швидко,
На вас уже давно чекають дітки!


Дід Мороз роздає подарунки дітям.



От і прийшов нам час прощатися
Зичу вам здоров’я, сили
Щоб в садку пісні дзвеніли,
Щоб лунав веселий сміх.
З Новим Роком!!! Всіх!!! Всіх!!! Всіх!!!
Д.М. виходить.
Ведуча: Рік Новий - казковий час! Хай здивує щастям Вас
Рік добра і рік кохання. Тож приймайте привітання:
Королева: Будьте добрі та здорові, побажаємо любові,
Світла й радощів багато, щоб життя було, як свято!

Разом: З новим роком!

----------

Janett (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (03.11.2019), Ангелочек2626 (30.11.2018), ЕВ (10.11.2019), Елизавета94 (04.11.2019), ИннаНичога (02.12.2018), міла4ка (03.12.2018), Татьяна муза (30.10.2019)

----------


## Ирина 51

Новорічний сценарій «Маша на новорічному святі у малят»  ( використала матеріал наших дівчат з форуму, дякую)
                     ( зустріч 2018  року у середній  групі)

Зала святково вбрана,за дверима діти з новорічними дзвониками. 
 Дозали заходить ведуча.                                                           Музика трек 001
Ведуча: Доброго дня, шановні батьки!
                Ви чуєте цей диво – дзвін? -   На свято друзів кличе він!
                Ваші донечки й синочки вас на свято запросили,
                Щоб ви тут повеселились і душею відпочили.
                Тож, свято наше час розпочати,
               А вам, - оплесками дітей вітати!
ВХІД ДІТЕЙ з дзвіночками.                                                         Музика трек 002
Ведуча: У цьому просторому залі   зібрались сьогодні ми всі,
                  Щоб свято зустріти чудове,  співати веселі пісні.
                  Ялинка стоїть новорічна,  погляньте, красуня яка,
                  Із лісу далекого гостя  до нас у садочок прийшла.
Ведуча.  Як гарно наша ялиночка сяє,  а хто про ялиночку віршика знає?
Вірші.  1 Ялиноньки веселої діждались, друзі, ми! 
                   До залу принесли її з холодної зими. 
                   Стоїть вона, мов дівчина,  в барвистому вінку, 
                   Ми біля неї з піснею  кружляємо в танку!
               2. В нашому садочку свято, - веселяться всі малята,
                  Бо прийшла до нас ялинка  вся у кульках і сніжинках.
              3. У ялиночки на ручках замість пальчиків колючки.
                 Ти, ялинко, не колись, - краще з нами подружись.   
                 Твої колючі ручки на перший погляд – злючки
                 Та знають всі малята, що хочеш нас обняти.
             4. Ось, яка ж у нас ялинка; кожна гілка, мов картинка,
                  Мерехтять скляні бурульки,  Веселкові сяють кульки,
                  Світить зірка кришталева  на Ялинці- королеві
                  Гарно вогниками сяє –  зі святом всіх дітей вітає!
             5.  Ця красуня лісова прийшла до нас на свято, 
                  На ній яскраві вогники і іграшок багато.
                   Хоч гілочки з колючками, та діток не лякає.
                   Ми для нашої ялинки пісню заспіваєм
Хоровод: « Прийшов до нас в садочок»                   ( діти сідають)
Ведуча:  Гарне у нас новорічне свято, але когось не вистачає…
Малята, а ви не підкажете кого?    Звичайно, Діда Мороза. Давайте покличемо його…
Діти кличуть  Дід Мороз!!!          
(В зал під музику забігає Маша і тягне мішок)  
Маша. Добрий день, шановні гості!  Добрий день, малята!!!
               Я прийшла до вас на свято з Новим роком привітати.
               Разом хочу я із вами веселитись і співати,
               Щей дарунків цілий міх принесла для вас, малята. 

Ведуча. Подивіться, любі діти, що це за краса:
                 Дід Мороз якийсь незвичний… просто чудеса!
                Сарафан, червона шапка, є ще й борода,
                Модні в Діда черевики, довга є коса!
Маша.   І чому мені не вірять?  Борода, як борода.
                І знімаю, і вдягаю – тож справнісінька вона!
Ведуча. Малята, ви впізнали хто це? Та це ж Маша з мультику. 
                 Маша, а навіщо це ти у Діда Мороза перевдягнулась?
Маша.  Діти, а ви мультик про мене бачили? Снігуронькою я там була? Була! А Дідом Морозом ще ніколи! Я хочу все робити, як справжній дід Мороз!
Ведуча. А ти хоч знаєш , шо Дід мороз зазвичай робить?
Маша. Ні, не знаю …( пожимає плечима). А мені зараз діти підкажуть.
Ведуча.  Підкажіть, діти…
Діти.1.  Є на світі мудрий Дід.  Він прожив чимало літ
            Знав казок багато сивий.  Хоч старий та дуже милий
           2. В кожну хату він загляне з подарунками для всіх 
              З Новим Роком привітає - добрий, мудрий, сивий Дід. 
         3. Цей Дідусь – Морозом зветься, та не холод він несе 
            Тепло й лагідно сміється , наче сонце золоте
          Люблять всі цього Дідуся - мій дідусь, моя бабуся
          Мама, тато і сестриця полюбляють всі гостинці
          4.  Дід Мороз усе морозить і в кришталь вбирає все
               І сніжком все прикрашає, чудеса усім несе.
         5. Діда Мороза люблять діти, бо він справжній чарівник,
             До його дарунків, жартів кожен з нас давно вже звик.
Ведуча. Дід Мороз вкриває все білим сніжком, заморожує все навколо, прикрашає інеєм ялинки і інші дерева, тому що він чарівник  
Маша.  Я теж  вмію , заморозити всіх, звірят у лісі порозганяти, ще я теж вмію чалувати
Чарівні слова я знаю – чаклувати починаю…( на фоні казкової музики)
 Сипле з неба сніг лапатий,  вже дерева в білих шатах
     І кружляють, як пушинки, Скрізь, білесенькі сніжинки.
     Чари – бари –чари – ріться ось  тут  сніжиночки з’явіться
1.	Ми  сніжиночки біленькі, як ті зірочки гарненькі
У таночку ми кружляємо , землю снігом укриваємо
2.	Ми із неба прилетіли, на ялинку разом сіли. 
 Раз сніжинка, два сніжинка - вийшла шапка для ялинки
3.	 Незвичайні ми сніжинки, ми сніжинки-балеринки.
 Подивіться ви на нас – ми танцюєм просто клас! (пальчиком «ВО»)
Танок сніжинок
Маша.   Ну , як вам , ось як красуні сніжинки все навколо прикрасили!
Ведуча. Так, сніжинки, але ж не ти. А ще Дід Мороз приносить багато веселощів, пісень,

Маша. Ой-йой! Зараз я покличу своїх веселих танцюристів…( на фоні казкової музики)
 Чарівні слова я знаю – чаклувати починаю…
Чари – бари –чари – рись  сніговик ось  тут з’явись 
 Ведуча. Гляньте діти всі навколо, і ми бачим зміни ці – 
       Ось повільно, неухильно йдуть до нас сніговики        
(виходять Сніговики)
 Сніговики:  Я веселий сніговик, мандрувати взимку звик, 
                 На ялинку в дитсадок поспішав я до діток
                 Бачу братиків моїх, дуже сумував без них
                 І тепер в святковий час ми звеселяти будем вас.
    2. Ми малі сніговики,  зліплені із снігу, 
        Стоїмо ми у дворі  діточкам на втіху.
        Тільки випаде сніжок , віники візьмемо
        Доріжки в дитсадок дружно прометемо
   3. Маєм носики червоні,  чорні оченята
      І танцюють круг ялинки Наші ноженята
  4.  Ми малі сніговики, любим гратися в сніжки
     Та сьогодні тут на святі затанцюєм залюбки
Танець Сніговиків (хлопчики)
Маша.   Гарно танцювали! А я теж вмію танцювати, як Дід Мороз! Хочете побачити? 
 Ведуча. Звісно хочемо, танцюй! ( Маша кумедно танцює під веселу музику)
Маша.  Ну, як я вам? Сподобалась?
Ведуча. Ой, Маша! Ну і насмішила! Хіба так танцюють? От наші дітки зараз тобі покажуть, як треба танцювати
Хоровод з Машею біля ялинки: « Подивіться, що за диво»                   
Маша.  Так, гарно ви звісно танцюєте., але я також молодець.Ось я наприклад, чаклувати вмію, а ви вмієте?!! Ні!  Не вмієте! Зараз я почаклую, як Дід Мороз і в нашому залі піде  справжній, справжнісінький , справжнісюсенький сніг
                                                                                                            …( на фоні казкової музики)
Чари – бари –чари – рись  сніг  справжнісінький ось  тут з’явись! 
Допоможіть мені оплесками 
1,2,3 – сніг  іди!!!
( батьки та гості викидають зі своїх місць сніжки)
Гра « Сніжки»( замри)
Маша. Ну, що, малята, вам сподобалось? Добре повеселились? Ой , а ваші батьки щось сумні сидять. Треба їх розвеселити. Я як справжній Дід Мороз буду їх розважати. Скажіть мені шановні мами й тата. який танок самий популярний у новорічну ніч? Вірно –хоровод. А чи вмієте ви його танцювати? Тож доведіть мені, виходьте, та робіть коло.
 Танок-гра для батьків «у лісі лісі темному»
  « шарики( сніжиночки)» 
Ведуча. Ні , Маша, все ж таки ти не схожа на Діда Мороза. ,адже  обов’язково він дарує всім  на Новий рік подарунки
Маша. В мене теж є подарунки, ось цілий мішок! ( Маша бере мішок з яким прийшла , дістає з нього усілякий мотлох. Дарує його батькам і дітям)
Ведуча. Маша, подарунки в тебе зовсім не такі,  як у Діда Мороза. Вони якісь кумедні. Все у тебе в мішку є, але немає найсмачніших, найсолодших, здогадались малята чого? ….цукерок
Маша. Але у мене їх і справді немає. На ялинках вони не ростуть,  і що мені робити? Все не буде у нас свята, я все зіпсувала( хниче)
Ведуча. Не засмучуйся, Маша, ти ж знаєш чарівні слова. ( на фоні казкової музики)                                                                                                          
Маша . ! Чари – бари –чари – рись  щось солоденьке ось  тут з’явись!
Ведуча. Красуні білочки до нас поспішають, новорічні гостинці для нас мають
                   Що у лапках ваших бачу – солодкі горішки ото неначе? 
Білочки.   1. Ми-білочки хвостаті, невеличкі, веселі лісові малі сестрички. 
                      Сьогодні зранку дуже хвилювались, на свято запізнитися боялись. 
2.	Ще на світанку вмилися ми хутко,  і причесали хвостики та шубки
Спішили до ялинки перескоком, щоб привітати друзів з Новим роком
3.	Ми на свято прийшли подарунки принесли!
Принесли вам ці горішки потанцюємо з ними трішки!
Таночок білочок
Маша.( засмучується) не вийшов з мене Дід Мороз., не буде у вас подарунків…і у мене не буде ( плаче голосно) 
Ведуча. Маша, а давай покличемо справжнього Діда Мороза. А ти залишишся нашою любою казковою Машею. ( Маша знімає бороду і шапку.) 
Діти кличуть Діда Мороза .Закличка  
( під музику заходить Дід Мороз)
Дід Мороз.  Е-ге-ге, а ось і я! Он як виросли, малята, (до батьків)
        Взагалі вас не впізнати. А дідусь хотів пограть, 
        Всіх на ручки собі взять. 
Ведуча.: Дідусю, дивись уважно, Не помітив ти малят.
        Ось вони, наші гарненькі, Це ж самі батьки сидять!
Дід Мороз.   Ой, закидай подушками, Переплутав з іграшками,
       Такі гарні, так блищать,  супер, нічого й казать.
       А в очах  жестільки щастя, немов зірочки іскряться.
       А який веселий сміх –переплутати не гріх.
       Новий рік вже у дорозі, незабаром на порозі
       З’явиться з веселим сміхом всім на радість та утіху!
      Радо я вітаю вас в цей святковий світлий час!
Ведуча:  Доброго дня, тобі Дід Мороз. Дідусю, ну нарешті ти прийшов!
      Ми так на тебе чекали.
Дід Мороз: Чекали, кажете... А що, будете зі мною грати?
Діти:   Так!
Дід Мороз: А танцювати?
Діти:      Так!
Дід Мороз: А сумувати?
Діти:           НІ!
Дід Мороз: Дуже скучив я за вами за своїми малюками
                         Бачу, ви мене чекали – ялиночку прикрашали
                         Зараз диво я зроблю - ялиночку засвічу. ( на фоні казкової музики)
                        Чари-бари-бари-рись   Ялиночко, засвітись!
(торкається посохом ялинки Засвічуються вогники!!!) 
Ведуча. Круг  ялинки ми танцюєм, веселимся і жартуєм 
                    Дід Мороз не відставай, з нами разом заспівай 
Пісня-гра«Новорічний хоровод», 
 Хоровод « Що приносить новий рік», 
Дід Мороз: Молодці малята –  гарно ви співаєте, заспівали гарно ми!
                        Діти – спраді – молодці!  Тільки щось я притомився....
Дід Мороз намагається вийти з кола.
Ведуча:       А ми тебе не випустимо! – тримаються за руки….
Дід Мороз: А я як пташечка полечу!
Ведуча:    А ми руки піднімемо високо-високо - піднімають руки
Дід Мороз: А тоді я проповзу, як мишка
Ведуча:      А ми присядемо…
Дід Мороз: А тоді я пролізу, як змійка
Ведуча:      А ми тебе не випустимо! ( звужують коло)
Дід Мроз: Ну…. Тоді я вас заморожу!
Гра «Заморожу»
Ведуча:  Дідусь, подивись, а ти рукавицю згубив!
Гра « Наздожени рукавицю»
Ведуча:   Хто попав до нас в кружок тут і залишайся
                     Не піти тобі, Мороз, як не виривайся. 
                      Затанцюй для нас танок  - для гостей і діточок.
Дід Мороз. Я не вмію, навчіть мене
Танок – гра « Навчіть танцювати»
Дід Мороз. Що мені старечі роки?  Як візьму я руки в боки,
                  Буде танець, буде сміх,  веселити буду всіх!
Танок   Діда Мороза і Маші
Дід Мороз: Так що виходить? Що ви морозу не боїтесь?
Діти:    Ні!
Дід Мороз: Тоді як дуну, як подуну, хто на стільчик не встигне сісти, в того замерзнуть і ручки, і ніжки, і щічки!
Дід Мороз дує…(звучить звуковий ефект),  доганяє дітей, а діти сідають на стільчики.
Дід Мороз: Ох, втомився я з вами грати
Ведуча :       Дідусю, але ж весело було, і тобі, і дітям!
Дід Мороз:  Еге ж , дуже весело було! А веселі вірші діти знають?
Ведуча:       Звичайно, присядь Дід Мороз, ось будь-ласка…. Відпочинеш. А діти прочитають тобі вірші.
Дід Мороз : Вірші ядуже люблю, із задоволенням послухаю! А маленькі  сніжиночки  підкажуть мені,  хто для Діда Мороза віршик вивчив.                      
 ( на сніжинках написані імена тих дітей, хто розказує вірш  ) 
Вірші 1.  Дід мороз приніс торбинку і поставив під ялинку, 
            Буде діток пригощати, з Новим роком всіх вітати.
  2.  Тоненькі сніжинки на мене сідають,  Мене за ялинку напевне, вважають.
     Не знають сніжинки -смішинки тоненькі,  Що я — не ялинка, а просто — Матвійко!
3.Через гори, через ліс  Дід Мороз ялинку ніс. 
    Намагався не трусити, щоб голки не розгубити.
    І яка ж вона чудова — Уся сяє та блищить! 
   У гірляндах кольорових серед залу в нас стоїть!
4.	Я морозу не боюся, в теплу шубку одягнуся
Буду бігать по сніжку у тепленькім кожушку.
5.	Ой веселий Дід Мороз, ти нам щічки не морозь
Краще діставай гостинці, що приніс нам у торбинці.

Дід Мороз: Дякую вам за веселі вірші   А як діти їх прочитали!!! Казка а не вірші!                                    (повітряний поцілунок)
Ведуча: Ну, що Дідусю, вірші тобі читали, пісні співали, в ігри з тобою грали. 
            Може вже подаруночки будеш роздавати?
Дід Мороз: Так, звичайно, я для вас подаруночки припас. У мішку вони лежать  зараз буду діставать. (бере мішок, а там дірка, просуває через дірку руку)
           Ой, повірити не можу  цей мішок чомусь порожній! 
          Він за гілку зачепився  І дірявим геть зробився.
          Ой-ой! Що ж я наробив?  Всі цукерки розгубив!
Ведуча: Не хвилюйся, Дідусю. Зараз ми покличемо гномиків і вони спробують          відшукати цукерки. 
Танок Гномиків (після танцю гноми із-за ялинки виносять велику цукерку)
Вірші Гномів:  1. Ми — казкові Гномики: дружні й працьовиті! 
                                   Чарівні в нас вогники, в темряві нам світять. 
                           2. Ми старанно працювали і цукерочки шукали
                               Та знайшли тільки одну  величезну ось таку!
                  разом  Що ж ми будемо робити?   Як цукерку поділити?    
Дід Мороз : я  вас хочу здивувати!
   Чари-бари-бари-рись Ти цукерко, розгорнись!   (розгортає цукерку, а там подарунки)
    Простягайте рученята – час даруночки приймати!
(підходить до Маші)Ти цукерки любиш? 
Маша: (радісно) Дуже! 
Дід Мороз: Отже, це тобі, мій друже.
          А ось ці – дамо малятам Буде справжнє у них свято!  (роздача подарунків) 
Ведуча: Діти, скажімо Діду Морозу ДЯКУЄМО!
 СПАСИБІ Дідусю Морозе тобі, що гарні   дарунки приніс дітворі!!.
Дід Мороз: До побачення вам діти, підку далі я по світу.
                       На землі малят багато – треба всіх їх привітати!!!
                        На все добре, мої любі, не хворійте, виростайте,
                       Через рік біля ялинки  знову дідуся чекайте!.
Маша :  Дякую усім за свято , до побачення, малята!
Ведуча: Незабаром Новий рік  переступить ваш поріг
                   Хай до вас він завітає  з тим, що серце побажає!
                   Скінчилось наше свято, нам розставитись час
                   Хай Новий рік багатий  щасливий йде до вас!
                   А щоб чудеса новорічні запам’ятались
                  Я хочу, щоб ми разом з вами сфотографувались!!!       
  Фото на пам*ять.

----------

camilla (01.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (03.11.2019), зирочка (09.11.2019), ЛанаНа1 (28.12.2018), Марахотина (30.11.2018)

----------


## irinabondar2468

> Гарна ідея, мені дуже сподобався сценарій! Можна попросити музику до нього, буду дуже вдячна. З повагою, Оля!


https://fex.net/077380040117 Тримайте))

----------

kapuchinca (04.12.2019), mria67mria67 (24.11.2019), Zhanochka14 (05.01.2019), zozuliak75 (21.12.2018), вуерхуша оля (22.10.2019), Ира79 (02.12.2018), лядова (13.12.2018), мира (02.12.2018), Татка_7878 (02.12.2018)

----------


## Marsianka

*Сценарій Новорічного свята в різновіковій групі. 

"Золота рибка"   з сюрпризним героєм символом року Поросятком.*

*Ведуча:* Добрий день! Усіх зі святом!
Хай дзвенить пісень багато,
Щастя світиться на личках
В мами, в тата, у сестрички,
І у братика, в дідуся,
В тітки, в дядечка, в бабусі!
Гучно плещуть хай долоні,
Йдуть синочки ваші й доні! 

*Вхід дітей. Танцювальна композиція.*

*Ведуча:* Любі гості, та малята, 
Новорічне нині свято.
І від цього ми щасливі, 
Бо чекаємо на диво.

Сьогодні весело у нас 
Ми Новий  рік стрічаєм,
І всіх, хто в залі є в цей час, 
ми гаряче вітаєм!
Всім гостям ми дуже раді, 
Хто в садочок завітав,
Разом з вами починаєм 
Наш веселий карнавал.

*Пісня «Карнавал»*

*Ведуча:* Казку в гості кличуть люди – 
Так ведеться споконвік 
Рік, який почнеться з чуда,
Буде щедрим цілий рік.
На ялинці гілочка гойдається – 
Казка починається.

_(на ялинці запалюються вогники – починається казка)_

_(Вовк з вудочкою йде ловтити рибку)._
*Вовк:* Ловись рибка велика і маленька, Ловись рибка велика і маленька.
_(Заходить Лисичка)._
*Лисичка:* Не так ловиш, Вовчику!
*Вовк:* Ловлю, як ти колись навчила, тільки вже не на хвіст, а на вудочку.
*Лисичка:* А ти спробуй казати: ловись рибка золота і срібна.
*Вовк:* Добре, спробую. Ловись рибка золота і срібна…Ловись рибка золота і срібна…Все одно не ловиться! Візьму краще сітку. 
*Ведуча*: А в цей час рибки безтурботно гралися у воді.

*1 Рибка:* Ми рибки непрості, 
Ми рибки золоті.
У водичці ми пірнаєм,
У веселі ігри граєм.

*2 Рибка:* Як побачиш нас у річці, 
Чи в ставку, в морській водичці - 
Ти бажання загадай,
Воно збудеться, ти знай.

*Танець Золотих Рибок
*
_(наприкінці танцю Вовк  накриває сіткою одну із Рибок)_

*Вовк:* Ось, нарешті я спіймав!
_(знімає сітку)_ Дай тебе я роздивлюся!

*Золота Рибка:* Швидше ти бажання загадай
І мене у море відпускай.
*Вовк:* оце пощастило! Хочу, хочу…Що ж побажати? Може ковбаси, а може цілого кабана?
*Лисичка:* Це ж я тобі підказала, як рибку спіймати, то і я бажання буду загадувати. Хочу щоб вся земля вкрилася снігом.
*Вовк:* Ти що, руда! Тобі для щастя лише снігу не вистачає?
*Лисичка:* Нічого ти не розумієш. Зима надворі, а снігу немає. Був би сніг, я б зайців десятками знаходила по їх слідам на снігу. А так, не можу жодного знайти.

*Золота Рибка:* Хвиля в морі підіймись
І бажаннячко здійснись!_ (ударяє один раз у долоні)_

*Ведуча:* На допомогу Золотій Рибці відгукнулися Білі Ведмедики. Аж з Далекої Півночі вони почали котили сніжки.

*1 Білий ведмедик:* На півночі далекій
Дерева не ростуть
Серед снігів і криги
Ведмедики живуть.

*2 Білий ведмедик:* Живемо там, де вічний лід
І ловим рибу на обід. 
Умієм плавати й пірнати…
Нас білі ведмежата звати.

*3 Білий ведмедик:* Маєм теплий кожушок
Він біленький, мов сніжок.
Не страшна нам завірюха
Бо в мороз нас гріє шуба. 

*Танець Білих Ведмедиків*

_(після таночку Ведмедики дарують сніжки Лисичці)_

*Лисичка:* Дякую вам, Білі Ведмедики! Сніжки, сніжки, сніжки! Аж зимою запахло нарешті!

*Ведуча:* Діти, а ви зиму любите?

1. Дорога біла стелиться,
І краю їй нема.
Сніжок мете. Метелиця.
Прийшла до нас зима.

2. Подивиться увікно,
Скільки снігу намело,
Одягаймося тепліше,
Та збираймося жвавіше,
На санчатах покататись,
І сніжками покидатись.

3.Любить зиму дітвора,
Бо чудова це пора.
Тож давайте для зими
Заспіваєм дружно ми.

*Пісня «Падає сніжок»*

*Лисичка:* Тепер я по біленькому сніжку скільки зайчиків по слідам знайду! 
*Вовк:* Руда, ну побажай тепер чогось розумнішого.
*Лисичка:* Хочу прикрас. Там всяких брильянтів та рубінів, щоб на шию можна було повісити, і воно так блищало, так іскрилося.
*Вовк:* (махає безнадійно рукою) Ну як завжди, знову дурниці.
*Золота Рибка:* Хвиля в морі підіймись
І бажаннячко здійснись! (ударяє один раз у долоні)

*Ведуча:* На допомогу Золотій Рибці відгукнулися Пірати. Аж з самого Карибського моря везуть вони дорогоцінні прикраси.

*Танець Піратів*

*1 Пірат:* Від піратів вам вітання
В новорічний час
Припливли з-за океану –
Зустрічайте нас!

*2 Пірат:* Ми на острові безлюднім
Відшукали ці скарби
В гарне свято новорічне
Подаруємо їх ми.

_(дарують прикраси Лисичці).
_
*Лисичка:* Яка краса! Ой, останнє бажання лишилося. А загадаю я, щоб з’явився тут дід Мороз. Далі він буде виконувати мої бажання.
*Золота Рибка:* Хвиля в морі підіймись
І бажаннячко здійснись! _(ударяє один раз у долоні)_

_(До залу заходять Д.М. і Снігуронька)_

*Дід Мороз*:
Чую, чую. Вже іду я.
Здрастуйте гості, любі малята
Вітаю усіх з Новорічним я святом.
Бажаю всім щастя, бажаю здоров’я
До вас у садочок із радістю йшов я.
Поспішав дітей привітати зі святом.
Та всього найкращого всім побажати.

*Снігуронька:* З Новим роком вас вітаєм.
Зичим свят веселих вам!
Щастя, радості бажаєм
Всім малятам і гостям!

*Лисичка*: Діду Морозе, тепер вже ти будеш мої бажання здійснювати.
*Вовк:* І мої теж.

*Дід Мороз:* Я здійснюю бажання лише слухняних дітей. А ти, як мені відомо Колобка ображала, зайченят лякала. 
*Снігуронька:* А Вовк Червону Шапочку ображав і семеро козенят лякав.
*Вовк:* Та це ж давно було! 
*Лисиця:* Ми більше не будемо!
*Дід Мороз:* Ну це ми ще подивимося! Залишайтеся поки що на святі, подивлюсь на вашу поведінку і може виконаю ваші бажання. 
Бачу ялинка не горить у малят, треба її запалити.
А давайте разом з вами, і батьки теж будуть допомагати, запалимо вогники на ялинці. 

Витягніть вперед руки: 
Ми в долоні плеснем тільки раз
Чуй ялиночко наказ,
Ми в долоні плеснем два 
Чуй ялиночко слова,
Ми в долоні плеснем три
Ти ялинонько гори!

Упс! Не горить! Що, напевно Дніпробленерго не проплатив садочку? Що ж буває. Але не засмучуйтесь. Я згадав, мені ж Ялиночка вчора по вайберу написала «Дід Мороз, скільки ж можна мене запалювати під «один, два, три – ялиночка гори». Придумай щось нове». Ось ми зі Снігуронькою думали, думали і придумали: 

*Снігуронька:* треба ялинку розсмішити, 
Веселеньке щось зробити. 
Вушка вниз всі потягнули
Вогники щоб спалахнули…
Ручки вгору….Опустили…
«Буратіночку» зробили…
Загорілися? От лихо?
То тепер замріть всі тихо..
(Говорить пошепки далі)
А тепер по команді не вагайся
Кричи: «Ялиночко, прокидайся!»
Всі разом дуже голосно: Ялиночко, прокидайся!
(ВОГНИКИ ЗАГОРАЮТЬСЯ. )
*Дід Мороз:* Загорілися, чудово! А тепер в хоровод ставайте і про мене, дідуся, заспівайте!

*Хоровод з Дідом Морозом*

*Дід Мороз:* до вас на свято ми запросили символ наступного року маленьке поросятко! Зустрічайте!
_(до залу забігає Поросятко)_

*Поросятко:* З новим роком всіх вітаю
І здоров’ячка бажаю!
Щоб багаті ви були
І щасливо всі жили!
Хрю-хрю!

*Лисичка:* (обходить навколо Поросятка) 
Яке гарненьке Поросятко! 
Таке рум’яненьке дитятко!
Аж хочеться із ним потанцювати!
Дозвольте Новорічним танцем усіх вас привітати!

*Вовк:* Дозвольте вас розвеселити,
Снігуроньку на танець запросити.

*Дід Мороз:* Гарна ідея! Ставайте парами малята, ми будем разом танцювати!

*Парний Новорічний танець
*
_(після танцю Лисичка викрадає Поросятка, а Вовк Снігуроньку)
_
*Дід Мороз:* От я повірив Вовку і Лисиці, а вони знов за своє! Мою внученьку Снігуроньку разом з символом Нового року викрали! Діти, допоможете наздогнати Вовка і Лисицю?
Треба спочатку буде пройти по крижинам.

*Гра: Пройти по крижинам
*
*Дід Мороз:* а тепер сніжки тримайте і у сніговий намет ховайтесь. Ми майже наздогнали Вовка і Лисичку. Сидіть тихо  і лише по моїй команді починайте кидати сніжки. 

_(діти отримують сніжки і ховаються за сніжне покривало, яке тримають Ведуча і Дід Мороз, до залу заходять Вовк зі Снігуронькою і Лисичка з Поросятком)
_

*Вовк:* Шлях додому ми шукали
І напевно заблукали

*Лисичка:* _(підходить до сугроба)_
Як багато тут сніжинок
Мабуть снігом вкритий наш будинок.
До замета підійду,
Шлях додому я знайду.

_(підходить до замета, піднімає край сніжного покривала, а звідти діти починають кидати сніжки)_

*Гра «Сніжки»*

*Лисичка:* досить, досить не кидайте,
Назад Снігуроньку і Поросятка забирайте!

*Дід Мороз:* Як не соромно! Ми вам повірили, а ви знову за своє! Тепер точно виконувати ваші бажання не буду! І взагалі, заморозити можу! 

*Вовк:* Не треба морозити! Вибачте нас!
*Лисичка:* Не буду просити виконувати бажання, тільки не морозь нас, ми і так замерзли доки по лісу блукали. Вибачте нас!

*Дід Мороз:* Як змерзли, то в хоровод Новорічний ставайте і з дітками покружляйте!
Новорічний хоровод з героями

*Дід Мороз:* Дід Мороз: А тепер вже мабуть час, 
всіх порадувати вас!!!
Знаєте, що в мішку у мене є пакунки, новорічні……
*Діти:* Подарунки!
*Дід Мороз:* Тож готуйте рученята 
Буду вам я їх вручати!
_(роздають подарунки) 
_
*Дід Мороз*: Який я вдячний вам, малята 
Що побував у вас на святі!
Які ви дружні всі, талановиті! 
Ялинка ваша краща в світі! 
Але прощатися вже час, 
З Новим Роком усіх вас! 

*Снігуронька:* З Новим Роком вас вітаєм, 
Зичим свят веселих вам,
Щастя, радості бажаєм, 
Всім малятам і батькам!!!

*Ведуча:* Хоч і час прощатися, 
Але запрошуємо всіх сфотографуватися.

----------

lilu71 (26.09.2019), Luisikbusik (11.12.2018), mria67mria67 (24.11.2019), na4a (24.10.2019), nastiabar (30.10.2019), tasik (09.12.2018), zozuliak75 (21.12.2018), ИннаНичога (02.12.2018), ирина махно (01.12.2018), міла4ка (03.12.2018), Марахотина (02.12.2018), Ната_ли (02.12.2018)

----------


## Atashka

В цьому році всі новорічні сценарії були І.Борисенко, за що їй дуже вдячна.
*Морозиво не для кошенят*
                                                            мол.гр.2021р.
          Діти стоять за дверима «потягом». 
«Захід дітей» + гра «Веселий потяг». 
Діти «їдуть» ланцюжком за ведучою, зупиняються та виконують рухи за текстом. 
Ведуча: Нарешті приїхали. А он і будиночок. Пам’ятаєте, я вам про нього розповідала? Нагадаю — там мешкає казкова чарівниця Снігуронька .Погляньте, діти, яка у них ялиночка-красуня стоїть. Нумо підійдемо, подивимося.
Діти підходять до ялинки, роздивляються. 
Дитина: Ой, струнка ялинка в нас!
Скільки грає тут прикрас!
Ми зібралися юрбою,
Разом з піснею новою
Рік новий зустріти час!
Ведуча:
Станьмо   біля  ялинки,
Заведемо пісню дзвінко!
Усі діти стають круг штучної ялинки. 
            Хоровод «Круг ялинки» озв. О.Вдовиченко
Ведуча: Щось ніхто не виходить нас зустрічати. Мабуть, усі дуже зайняті своїми справами. Нумо покличемо Снігуроньку.
Діти кличуть: «Сні-гу-ронь-ко!» 
Вальсуючи, заходить Снігуронька, стає біля ялинки. За двері виходять кошенята, їм одягають одяг кухарчуків.
Снігуронька: Хтось кликав мене?! Це ви?! Як багато гостей до мене в хатинку завітало!
Ведуча: Так, це ми тебе, Снігуронько, кликали. Подолали велику відстань, щоб у ліс твій чарівний потрапити. Ходять чутки, що ти вариш неймовірно смачне морозиво та охолоджуєш його. Хотілося б на це все подивитися та спробувати на смак.
Снігуронька: Усе так. Я дуже смачне  морозиво варю.  Кошенята, допоможете мені принести каструлю?
Кошенята заходять до зали, несуть каструлю з морозивом, зупиняються біля Снігуроньки, ставлять каструлю на піч.
Снігуронька відкриває кришку каструлі, показує всім, що там є.
Снігуронька: Ось, подивіться, як багато морозива зварила я для усіх звірят. Будуть гостинці на Новий рік під ялиночку. Поставлю каструлю ось тут (ставить на лаву), нехай охолоне. Потім і для вас наваримо. А поки що я  піду відпочину трішки.
Снігуронька  виходить із зали. Ведуча підходить до каструлі, відкриває кришку, нюхає.
Ведуча: Який неймовірний аромат має це морозиво: і суничний, і банановий, і чорничний… Смакота! Запах розлетівся по всьому казковому лісі… Тим часом малі Кошенята зимового ранку вийшли на прогулянку. Незчулися, як опинилися біля хатинки Снігуроньки.

Ігровий танок  «Кошенята» м.і сл. О.Вдовиченко
 Діти не сідають.
Ведуча: Аромат був таким сильним, що Кошенята не втрималися,   
                      вирішили поцупити морозиво та зʼїсти.
Руховий етюд «Коти крадуть морозиво» 
Повзуть до каструлі, беруть по морозиву, йдуть на середину зали, «їдять» морозиво, втомлені лягають, удають, що сплять. Заходить Снігуронька, підходить до каструлі.
Снігуронька: Ну, як тут морозиво? Уже захололо? (Відкриває кришку й бачить, що морозива немає.) Ой-ой-ой, а де ж морозиво?! (Помічає Кошенят, бере віник, іде до них.) Ах ви ж бешкетники, малі ласуни, не дочекалися своєї черги? Таки поцупили морозиво! От я вам зараз усиплю! Ану геть із хати!
Кошенята швидко встають, Снігуронька з віником женеться за ними. Кошенята втікають і сідають на стільчики.
Ведуча: Що ж тепер робити? Лісові звірята залишаться без подарунків на Новий рік?
Снігуронька: Не знаю… Я від хвилювання геть забула чарівний рецепт морозива. Потрібна допомога друга (йде до телефону). Алло, Сніговичку, негайно їдь до мене в лісову хатинку, потрібна твоя допомога. Місцеві Кошенята з’їли все морозиво для лісових звірят.
                   Гра-хоровод «Сніговичок»
• перший куплет — Сніговичок з’являється з кермом, обходить колом залу, кермо віддає Снігуроньці, зупиняється посередині;
• приспів — діти оточують Сніговичка колом, сходяться — плещуть, розходяться — плещуть;
• другий куплет — «печуть пряники», потім простягають руки вперед, роблять рухи «дай-дай» (згинають-розгинають пальчики);
• приспів — ті самі рухи;
• програш — Снігуронька та ведуча завчасно беруть блакитну тканину, розкривають її, діти та Сніговик починають перебігати під тканиною з однієї частини зали на іншу. На повтор приспіву Сніговичок стає посеред зали, діти біля нього, плещуть у долоні.
По завершенні гри діти сідають на місця. Сніговичок помічає Снігуроньку. Обіймає її.

Сніговичок: Привіт, Снігуронько! Ох і  галасу ти наробила. Зараз виправимо ситуацію, не хвилюйся ти так. Щоб морозиво почало варитися, потрібно зимову пісеньку заспівати.
Снігуронька: Не можу, я сьогодні не в голосі від хвилювання.
Сніговичок: А тобі й не потрібно! Поглянь, скільки в тебе помічників у твоїй хатинці зібралося. От вони й допоможуть: дружно, весело пісеньку зараз заспівають!
               Пісня «Снігу білий, сніжку». 
Сніговичок йде до каструлі, бере ложку.
Сніговичок: Знімемо пробу (смакує). Ну от, усе гаразд, зварилося.
          Ігровий танок «Морозиво» сл. і  м. О.Вдовиченко
 Діти танцюють. Відтак повертають атрибути, сідають. Звучить аудіозапис-«мінус» «Сніговичок» — дорослі ставлять п’ять стільчиків та п’ять відерець за кольором морозива: зелене, блакитне, жовте, червоне, рожеве.
Сніговичок: Смачне морозиво вийшло, і так багато! Хто ж допоможе його сортувати?
Снігуронька: От нехай хто з’їв, той і сортує. А ну ж бо, малі Кошенята, йдіть до нас, виправляйте свою помилку — станете нам у пригоді!
                        Гра «Кольорове морозиво»
 На стільчики, ставлять на кожне по одному відерцю 
за кольором морозива: жовте, блакитне, червоне, зелене, 
рожеве. Відкривають каструлю з ріжками морозива: вони
 відповідають кольорам відерець. На один колір — п’ять ріжків
 морозива. Кошенята беруть по одному —встромляють у відро,
 беруть інший колір. І так, доки все морозиво з каструлі не опиниться у відерцях. 

Снігуронька: А тепер влаштуємо святковий стіл-подяку для нашого   
                              Сніговичка. Завдяки його допомозі всі лісові звірята  
                               зустрінуть Новий рік із подарунками.
Сніговичок: Ні, не можна святкувати, бо не святково тут! Ялинка  
                            вогниками не світиться. Ялинко, ялинко, засвіти нам  
                             свої вогники.
Звучить аудіозапис «Голос Ялинки».
-Привіт, малючки пограйте  зі Сніговичком у веселу гру.
          Інтерактивна гра «Зимові розваги»
Усі діти разом зі Сніговичком вільно крокують залою. На слова «Сніжку, друже, ти злови» ведуча та Снігуронька висипають із відер штучні сніжки. Діти граються. Відтак складають сніжки у відра. Йдуть змійкою, імітують катання на санчатах, доганяють Сніговичка, крутять руками-кулачками — чистять сніг. Далі їдуть на ковзанах — човгають по залі. Після слів: «Нумо, друже, дожени!» Сніговичок доганяє-розганяє діток на стільчики.


Поки діти грають у гру, дорослі кладуть у каструлю  подарунок.
Ведуча: Ну що, змерзли, малюки? Добре, що в хатинці тепло й   
                    затишно — відпочиньте, зігрійтеся!
Ведуча: Виходьте, малюки. Інструменти беріть — веселу музику   
                     заведіть!
                                             Гра на ДМІ
Снігуронька: Сніговичку, а як же наші гості? Вони так і не отримали   
                               морозиво у подарунок, а їхали здалеку!
Сніговичок: Не хвилюйся, зараз зваримо. Ану, Снігуронька,  
                               допомагай ! Неси чарівний сніжок.
Снігуронька бере миски з біло-синіми тканинними пелюстками, віддає Сніговичку. Той відкриває кришку каструлі, сипле туди пелюстки — дістає  подарунок.
Сніговичок: Ура, зварив! Йой, так це ж не морозиво… Мабуть,   
                               переплутав чарівний сніжок.
Снігуронька: Цукерки теж підійдуть, ти ж багато наварив?!
Сніговичок: А як же! Цілий мішок!

Сніговичок дістає   мішок із подарунками. Усі виходять на мінідискотеку. Звучить аудіозапис «DESPACITO», «З Новим роком». Сніговичок роздає подарунки разом зі Снігуронькою. Організовує «сісти» усіх дітей у потяг — усі гуртом ланцюжком їдуть із зали.

----------

divaone (11.10.2022)

----------

